# Song Title Game



## luckytrim

Maybe this will fly- maybe not.........

The idea is to post a song title relative to the previous one;
for instance...

THE NAME GAME

THE GAME OF LOVE

GAMES PEOPLE PLAY

PLAYING FOR KEEPS

FINDERS KEEPERS............ETC. ETC.


I'll start with........

EVERYTHING IS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## luckytrim

Beautiful brown eyes


----------



## urmaniac13

Brown eyed girl


----------



## luckytrim

Brown-eyed Handsome man (waylon Jennings)


----------



## middie

Man on The Corner- Genesis


----------



## Hoot

Old Man River


----------



## simplicity

River of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## jabbur

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Mamas and Papas


----------



## luckytrim

Dream lover - b. Darrin


----------



## jabbur

Any Dream will do - Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dream Coat


----------



## jabbur

Don't Cry for me Argentina - Evita by Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## luckytrim

CRYIN' MY HEART OUT (OVER YOU) Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Barbara L

You are my Sunshine (Jimmie Davis).

Barbara


----------



## simplicity

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

THERE STANDS THE GLASS - Webb pierce


----------



## jabbur

Stand By Me - traditional hymn


----------



## luckytrim

> Stand By Me - traditional hymn


(and a huge hit for Ben E. King!)


STAND BY YOUR MAN


----------



## jabbur

Man of La Mancha - Broadway musical


----------



## luckytrim

WORKIN' FOR THE MAN - Orbison


----------



## jabbur

Piano man- Billy Joel


----------



## roadfix

Family Man .........Hall & Oates


----------



## jabbur

We are Family - The Pointer Sistersm (can you tell I'm putting off cleaning today?)


----------



## simplicity

Workin' for a Livin' - Garth Brooks


----------



## simplicity

Whoops - too late!  Went back to luckytrim's post of 11:04


----------



## luckytrim

who's gonna play this old piano (when I'm gone) - jerry lee lewis


----------



## jabbur

This Old Guitar - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Second Fiddle (to an old Guitar) - jean sheppard


----------



## jabbur

On Second thought - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## middie

On Bended Knee... forgot who sings it


----------



## luckytrim

not important to remember who sang it- I post the singer when I can so y'all know I'm not just makin' up a title ( was it Boyz 2 men ?)

down o n my knees - hank locklin


----------



## jabbur

Rock on - David Essex


----------



## roadfix

Rock and Roll  >>>  Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Roll On Big River


----------



## roadfix

Green River >> Creedence


----------



## middie

Moon River


----------



## jabbur

Cajun Moon - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Wart

Dark Eyed Cajun Woman- Doobies


----------



## deelady

I Feel Like a Woman!


----------



## simplicity

The Woman in Red - I think Stevie Wonder sang it.


----------



## Wart

Woman - Lennon


----------



## Wart

OK...

L.A. Woman - Doors

I really should have gone with Are You Red - Clash


----------



## jabbur

I am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## roadfix

American Woman >>  The Guess Who


----------



## jabbur

American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## pacanis

American Girl-Tom P and the Heartbreakers


----------



## jabbur

My Girl - Temptations


----------



## roadfix

The Girl From Ipanima


----------



## pacanis

Girl, You'll be a Woman- Neil Diamond


----------



## babetoo

pretty woman from movie of same name

babe


----------



## pacanis

Babetoo got in there first
Long Cool Woman- the Hollies


----------



## roadfix

The Long and Winding Road  >>  Beatles


----------



## pacanis

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road- Elton John


----------



## roadfix

Yellow Submarine >> Beatles


----------



## pacanis

Yellow- Coldplay


----------



## jabbur

Tie a Yellow Ribbon - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## pacanis

...... shoot. I wanted roadfix to come up with another Beatles song with yellow in it 

Tie Your Mother Down-Queen


----------



## roadfix

Mother and Child Reunion >> Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## pacanis

Sweet Child O Mine- Guns N Roses


----------



## roadfix

Ain't She Sweet >> Beatles


----------



## pacanis

Aint Misbehavin'-Fats Waller


----------



## jabbur

Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## roadfix

Sunshine Of Your Love >> Cream


----------



## jabbur

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## roadfix

Good Day Sunshine >> Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Sunshine (go away today) - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## simplicity

You Are The Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## middie

Christian Woman... Type O Negative


----------



## elaine l

American woman......the guess who


----------



## JohnL

Black magic woman -Santana.


----------



## middie

Gold Dust Woman... Fleetwood Mac


----------



## pdswife

After the Gold rush


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Gold Mine by Buster Rhymes


----------



## middie

This Little Light of Mine


----------



## smoke king

"Dim Lights" (thick smoke, and loud, loud music)-The Flying Burrito Bros


----------



## simplicity

Light My Fire - The Doors - I think


----------



## luckytrim

Fire in the sky - N.G.D.B.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

The Ring of Fire -- Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

Does My Ring Hurt Your Finger (when you go out at night)- Charley Pride


----------



## Andy M.

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

Hi Andy;

In this game, you must utilize a word or phrase from the preceding song title..............go back a page or two to see how it works.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Ring My Bell == Anita Ward


----------



## luckytrim

The bells are ringing (for me and my gal) - standard


----------



## Andy M.

luckytrim said:


> Hi Andy;
> 
> In this game, you must utilize a word or phrase from the preceding song title..............go back a page or two to see how it works.


 
My bad.  I thought page one was the end of the thread and answered Wart's post of WOMAN.

I'll try again.


----------



## jabbur

Silver Bells


----------



## luckytrim

white silver sands


----------



## LEFSElover

castles made of sand, jh


----------



## luckytrim

don't rob another man's castle - eddy arnold


----------



## LEFSElover

Castles in the sun, stevie wonder


----------



## luckytrim

Seasons in the Sun - don't remember who


----------



## simplicity

Don't Let the Sun Catch you Crying - I remember the song, but don't have a clue about who sang it.


----------



## luckytrim

Ahhh--- Jerry and the Pacemakers- one of the first songs i learned end to end  


I'll Catch you when you fall- Charlie Walker


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"I'll Catch the Sun" Artist: Sonny Criss

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the Nroth


----------



## pdswife

You are my Sunshine.


----------



## middie

If I were You... Collin Raye


----------



## roadfix

If >> Bread


----------



## luckytrim

wowzers- not much to work with there...........
If I know Me- George strait


----------



## jabbur

We'll Sing in the Sunshine -- Gale Garnett


----------



## jabbur

If I Only had a Brain - Scarecrow in Wizard of Oz 
 Sorry about the previous post!  Out of sync but now back on!


----------



## luckytrim

I only have eyes for you - classic doo-wop

Happens to us all- no apology neccesary !


----------



## roadfix

These Eyes >> The Guess Who


----------



## jabbur

Betty Davis Eyes - Deborah Harry and Blondie I think


----------



## pdswife

Angles eye   Areosmith


----------



## luckytrim

don't it make my brown eyes blue- coal miner's daughters's sister


----------



## roadfix

Blue Velvet


----------



## pdswife

Song Sung Blue   Neil Diamond


----------



## roadfix

Your Song >> Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

heard it in a love song-??


----------



## pdswife

You're my everything.

Temptations.


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## Andy M.

You're the Inspiration - Chicago


----------



## jabbur

You're the one that I want -Olivia Newton-John, John Travolta from Grease


----------



## roadfix

One  >>  Three Dog Night


----------



## Anau

one love - bob marley


----------



## Andy M.

Love is a many splendored thing.


----------



## roadfix

Wild Thing >> Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Andy M.

My Wild Irish Rose


----------



## roadfix

Born To Be Wild  >> Steppenwolf


----------



## Andy M.

Born to Run


----------



## roadfix

Born Free


----------



## jabbur

Born In the USA-Springsteen


----------



## middie

Miss you *IN* A Heartbeat... Def Leppard


----------



## jabbur

Heartbeat - Buddy Holly


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Heart Break Hotel -- Chet Atkins


----------



## jabbur

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## roadfix

California Dreamin' >> The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Andy M.

California Girls - Beach Boys


----------



## jabbur

Girls just want to have fun - Cindy Lauper


----------



## simplicity

Big Girls Don't Cry - Once again I don't know who recorded it.


----------



## babetoo

jabbur said:


> Girls just want to have fun - Cindy Lauper


 

Georgy girl

babe


----------



## jabbur

Uptown girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Andy M.

My Girl


----------



## jabbur

This Land is my Land - Peter,Paul and Mary


----------



## middie

*LAND* of Confusion... Genesis


----------



## roadfix

Dazed and Confused >> Led Zeppelin


----------



## jabbur

okay roadfix you win!  can't think of any songs to add!  so how about I just name a song and we go on from there?

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## middie

*Love*  Hurts... Nazareth


----------



## pdswife

I love the way you love me


----------



## middie

Me and *You*....Collin Raye


----------



## roadfix

Me and Bobby McGee


----------



## middie

I wanna talk about *Me*


----------



## pdswife

You and me and a dog named Blue


----------



## middie

*Dog* and Butterfly... Heart


----------



## pdswife

How much is that doggy in the window


----------



## roadfix

She Came in Through the Bathroom Window


----------



## Andy M.

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## roadfix

Black Dog >> Led Zeppelin


----------



## deelady

Hound Dog....Elvis


----------



## jabbur

there's more where that *CAME *from - Lee ann Womack


----------



## pacanis

Dog Eat Dog-Adam and the Ants


----------



## deelady

I Wanna Be Your Dog...Iggy


----------



## Andy M.

I want to hold your hand  Beatles


----------



## middie

Inside *YOUR* Heaven... Carrie Underwood


----------



## deelady

inside out...Eve 6


----------



## middie

Inside Out... Phil Collins lol


----------



## Andy M.

I'm on the outside looking in.


----------



## jabbur

Hey hey good looking - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## middie

Hey Hey What can I Do... Led Zeppelin


----------



## roadfix

Hey Jude > Beatles


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Hey Doll Baby -- Everly Brothers


----------



## Andy M.

China Doll


----------



## pacanis

China Girl-David Bowie


----------



## simplicity

I want a girl just like the girl who married dear old Dad

...I had to look this up. It appears the whole thing is the song title. pacanis, you're making this entirely too difficult


----------



## pacanis

Me? 
You've got so many words in that song title I don't know which one to choose


----------



## Wart

Girl, you'll be a Woman Soon - N. Diamond


----------



## middie

*Girls* on Film... Duran Duran


----------



## jabbur

Surfer Girl - Beach Boys


----------



## Andy M.

Surfing Safari


----------



## jabbur

Surf City - Jan & Dean


----------



## Andy M.

Summer in the City


----------



## jabbur

Summertime Blues


----------



## roadfix

Blue Danube > Johann Strauss


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## jabbur

Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## sattie

Blue Velvet


----------



## jabbur

Don't Cry Blue - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Andy M.

Crying - Roy Orbison


----------



## simplicity

Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

I Only have Eyes For You


----------



## JohnL

Only the lonely. Roy Orbison.


----------



## jabbur

Sgt. Pepper's Lonley Hearts Club Band - Beatles


----------



## roadfix

Band On The Run > Paul McCartney


----------



## texasgirl

Run Run Rudolph, lol - chuck berry


----------



## roadfix

Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer


----------



## Bugs

Grandma got run over by a reindeer


----------



## jabbur

Grandma's Feather Bed - John Denver


----------



## texasgirl

beds are burning - midnight oil, i think


----------



## jabbur

Burning Love-Elvis


----------



## simplicity

Burning Alive - AC/DC


----------



## jabbur

Stayin' Alive - BeeGees


----------



## jabbur

Love is Alive - The Judds


----------



## simplicity

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles


----------



## elaine l

love is all around.....wet wet wet


----------



## jabbur

Don't get around much anymore - Duke Ellington


----------



## elaine l

Whenever you come around......Vince Gill


----------



## jabbur

I get around - Beach Boys


----------



## roadfix

Get Back > Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Getting to know you


----------



## pacanis

I Think I Love You- The Partridge Family of course
lol


----------



## Andy M.

Don't Think Twice, It's All Right - Bob Dylan


----------



## roadfix

All Right Now > Free


----------



## pacanis

Once Bitten Twice Shy-Ian Hunter (the original)


----------



## pacanis

It's Now or Never-Elvis


----------



## Andy M.

You'll Never Never Know - Platters


----------



## middie

Don't *KNOW *What You Got (Til it's gone)  by Cinderella


----------



## jabbur

Knowing me, knowing you - ABBA


----------



## middie

I Think about *You *... collin raye


----------



## Andy M.

I think I love you


----------



## middie

What *I* Want... Daughtry


----------



## Andy M.

I Want To Hold Your Hand


----------



## luckytrim

(I put a Golden Ring) On the right Left Hand this Time


----------



## middie

This Time... Bryan Adams


----------



## pdswife

Time in a bottle   Jim Croce


----------



## Andy M.

Time is on my side


----------



## pdswife

Feels like the first time.... 
*Foreigner*


----------



## luckytrim

I like to feel the love - b.b. King


----------



## Andy M.

Feelings


----------



## pacanis

Feelings of Love


----------



## luckytrim

Sea of love


----------



## Andy M.

Across The Sea


----------



## roadfix

Across The Universe > Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Waltz across Texas - Ernest Tubbs


----------



## Andy M.

Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## jabbur

Paper Roses - Marie Osmond


----------



## roadfix

Paperback Writer > Beatles


----------



## jabbur

I write the songs - Barry Manilow


----------



## Andy M.

Song sung blue


----------



## jabbur

Blue Side of Town - Patty Loveless


----------



## roadfix

Downtown > Petula Clark


----------



## jabbur

My Little Town - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## GrantsKat

Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## simplicity

Little Brown Jug


----------



## GrantsKat

Brown-eyed Girl


----------



## jabbur

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## roadfix

Bad Company >> Bad Company


----------



## luckytrim

Company's coming up the road - porter wagoner


----------



## roadfix

Up, Up and Away >> 5th Dimensions


----------



## jabbur

All Shook Up - Elvis


----------



## roadfix

All Night Long > Lionel Richey


----------



## jabbur

Lond and Winding Road - Beatles


----------



## pacanis

Why Don't We Do It In the Road-Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Why don't we get drunk and .....  Jimmy Buffett


----------



## pacanis

Don't Do Me Like That - Tom Petty


----------



## roadfix

Don't Cry Now > Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Andy M.

Cry me a river


----------



## roadfix

Green River > Creedence Clearwater


----------



## middie

Take Me To The *River*... The Talking Heads


----------



## Andy M.

Can't Take My Eyes Off You - Four Seasons


----------



## roadfix

Can't Take That Away > Peter Framton


----------



## middie

Just *Take* My Heart (When You Go)... Mr. Big


----------



## Andy M.

My Girl


----------



## roadfix

I Left My Heart In San Francisco


----------



## jabbur

Achy Braky heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## roadfix

Heart Of Gold > Neil Young


----------



## jabbur

Silver Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## sichuan dingdong

i wasn't paying attention.

gold digger - kanye west


----------



## jabbur

*Digg*ing up Bones - Randy Travis


----------



## sichuan dingdong

digging for fire - the pixies


----------



## jabbur

Fire and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## sichuan dingdong

firestarter - prodgy


----------



## middie

Paper and *Fire*... Johen Melloncamp


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Paper Cup* - The 5th Dimension


----------



## jabbur

Legend of Norman Paperman - Jimmy Buffet (Don't Stop the Carnival)


----------



## Michael in FtW

That was a nasty one Jabbur ...

*Norman* - Sue Thompson (1961 - Album: _Meet Sue Thompson_)

Same album: *Sad Movies (Make Me Cry)*

("Norman" is a little limiting for the game ...)


----------



## sichuan dingdong

california dreaming - the mamas and the papas


----------



## Michael in FtW

sichuan dingdong said:


> i wasn't paying attention.


 
Don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## sichuan dingdong

yep but i'll still keep on. what a b for sticklers.


----------



## sichuan dingdong

next song? not listed in your post.


the last man. clint mansell. the fountain soundtrack.


----------



## Michael in FtW

*The Ding Dong Song (You Touched My Tra La La)* - Gunter and the Sunshine Girls (1984)


----------



## suziquzie

Your Song - Elton John


----------



## middie

Love *Song*.... Tesla


----------



## simplicity

You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## suziquzie

Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## GrantsKat

Love on the rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

Rock and roll is here to stay!


----------



## pacanis

We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Lynd

She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5


----------



## simplicity

When Will I Be Loved - The Everly Brothers originally sang this (boy was that a long time ago) and it was later done by Linda Ronstadt


----------



## jabbur

All you need is love - Beatles


----------



## GrantsKat

All I need - Jack Wagner


----------



## jabbur

all reved up with no place to go - Meat loaf


----------



## roadfix

No Time > The Guess Who


----------



## pacanis

Time - David Bowie


----------



## roadfix

Time In A Bottle > Jim Croce


----------



## pacanis

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## roadfix

Afternoon Delight > Starlight Vocal Band


----------



## GrantsKat

Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang


----------



## jabbur

Dixieland Delight - Alabama


----------



## jabbur

Michael in FtW said:


> That was a nasty one Jabbur ...
> 
> *Norman* - Sue Thompson (1961 - Album: _Meet Sue Thompson_)
> 
> Same album: *Sad Movies (Make Me Cry)*
> 
> ("Norman" is a little limiting for the game ...)


 
  Like you gave me much to work with when you posted Paper Cup!


----------



## middie

Afternoon Delight... DOn't know who sings it


----------



## Elise

Dixieland Delight ---Alabama


----------



## pdswife

Look away Dixieland


----------



## jabbur

Driving my Life Away - Eddie Rabbit


----------



## middie

Life Is A Highway


----------



## jabbur

Highway Man - Johnny Cash


----------



## middie

Highway To Hell.... Ac/Dc


----------



## jabbur

Bat out of Hell - MeatLoaf


----------



## pdswife

Hells Bells


----------



## jabbur

Silver Bells


----------



## pdswife

By the light of the silvery moon.


----------



## roadfix

Moon Shadow > Cat Stevens


----------



## jabbur

Moonlight Serenade - Glenn Miller


----------



## roadfix

Moonlight Sonata


----------



## jabbur

Moonlight Lounge - Alabama


----------



## Andy M.

Moonlight in Vermont


----------



## middie

In and Out of Love... Bon Jovi


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Out of Sight* - James Brown (1964)


----------



## jabbur

Lookin Out my Back Door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Knockin' On Heaven's Door* - Eric Clapton


----------



## simplicity

Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## suziquzie

Heaven - Warrant


----------



## middie

Something Happened On The Way To Heaven... Phil Collins


----------



## jabbur

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zepplin


----------



## Lynd

Guns N Roses - Knocking on heavens door


----------



## jabbur

Heaven can wait - meatloaf


----------



## GrantsKat

I'll wait - Van Halen


----------



## suziquzie

wait - white lion


----------



## Lynd

bob marley - waiting in vain


----------



## GrantsKat

You're so vain - Carly Simon


----------



## jabbur

You're in my Heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## suziquzie

Headed for a Heartbreak - Winger


----------



## GrantsKat

Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis


----------



## suziquzie

Hotel California - DUH Eagles.


----------



## jabbur

California, Here I Come - originally Al Jolson but more recently as done by Lucy and Ricky on the _I Love Lucy_ show.


----------



## GrantsKat

California Dreamin'


----------



## JohnL

California Stars-  Wilco


----------



## jabbur

Stars and Stripes Forever - John Philip Sousa


----------



## Andy M.

I'll be forever loving you - the marcels


----------



## jabbur

Strawberry Fields Forever - Beatles


----------



## mudbug

love this game
Forever Young _ Rod Stewart ( I think)


----------



## mudbug

simplicity said:


> Don't Let the Sun Catch you Crying - I remember the song, but don't have a clue about who sang it.



Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## jabbur

mudbug said:


> love this game
> Forever Young _ Rod Stewart ( I think)


  Yes Rod did this song and I agree about the game.  If it keeps going I may make 1000 posts with this game alone!

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Andy M.

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## pacanis

Lonley is the Night - Billy Squier


----------



## suziquzie

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## pacanis

Good Night Ladies - Artist unknown to me......


----------



## jabbur

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## pacanis

Good Vibrations - Todd Rundgren..... no that isn't right
Let the Good Time sRoll - The Cars


----------



## jabbur

Let it Be - Beatles


----------



## GrantsKat

Be my baby - The Ronnettes


----------



## Andy M.

My heart belongs to daddy


----------



## pacanis

I Left My Heart In San Francisco - Tony Benett


----------



## GrantsKat

Unbreak my heart - Tony Braxton


----------



## jabbur

Heartache tonight - The Eagles


----------



## pacanis

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus

That was a spin on things, wasn't it? Within the rules?


----------



## jabbur

Raining in My Heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## middie

You'll Be In My Heart... Phil Collins


----------



## suziquzie

What the Heart Wants - Collin Raye


----------



## jabbur

What Child is This -  Traditional Christmas Carol


----------



## middie

Is This Love... Whitesnake


----------



## jabbur

Love Me Do - Beatles


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Do Wah Ditty* - Manfred Mann (1960's)


----------



## middie

Do You Feel (Like I do)... Peter Frampton


----------



## jabbur

Sometimes I Feel Like a Motherless Child - Traditional Spiritual


----------



## simplicity

I Feel Good - James Brown


----------



## jabbur

I'm into Something Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Lynd

Nirvana - Something in the way


----------



## jabbur

Something in the way she moves - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

Something 'bout You Baby I like- G. Campbell w/ Rita Coolidge


----------



## jabbur

Don't Worry Baby - Beach Boys


----------



## GrantsKat

Baby Come Back - Player


----------



## jabbur

Get Back - Beatles


----------



## roadfix

Back In The USSR > Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Y'all Come Back Saloon - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## roadfix

Come Together > Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Here comes the Sun


----------



## roadfix

Tequila Sunrise > Eagles


----------



## jabbur

Tequila Talkin' - Lonestar


----------



## JohnL

Tequila- The Champs


----------



## jabbur

Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off -Joe Nichols


----------



## pacanis

Get Off of My Cloud - The Stones (rolling of course)


----------



## Michael in FtW

That's My Desire - Frankie Laine (1946)


----------



## pacanis

Desiree - Neil Diamond

OK,,, real answer,,,,

That's the way - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## roadfix

The Way We Were > Barbara Streisand


----------



## pacanis

*The* Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Michael in FtW

pacanis said:


> That's the way - KC and the Sunshine Band


 
Uh - huh ... I like it! 

Off the Wall - Michael Jackson


----------



## middie

The Dance... Garth Brooks


----------



## Michael in FtW

Dance, Dance, Dance - The Beach Boys


----------



## roadfix

Dancing Queen > Abba


----------



## Michael in FtW

Cleopatra, Queen Of Denial - Pam Tillis


----------



## simplicity

God Save The Queen


----------



## jabbur

God Bless America


----------



## pacanis

Thank God I'm a Country Boy - John Denver


----------



## middie

I'm Still A Guy... Brad Paisley


----------



## roadfix

Still Crazy After All These Years! > roadfix


----------



## middie

After All... Chicago (or is it Peter Cetera ? )


----------



## The Z

All Fired Up - Pat Benatar


----------



## middie

All Summer Long by Kid Rock


----------



## roadfix

Summer of '42 > soundtrack


----------



## pacanis

Summertime Summertime - The Jamies


----------



## Andy M.

Summertime (and the livin' is easy)


----------



## pacanis

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Michael in FtW

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins (1955) - Elvis (1956)


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Hawaii


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Hawaiian War Chant* - Tommy Dorsey Band (circa 1942)


----------



## Andy M.

War


----------



## Michael in FtW

*War Baby* - Mick Jagger


----------



## Andy M.

Baby Love - Supremes


----------



## Michael in FtW

Rock-a-bye Baby - as sung by my Mom


----------



## simplicity

Come On Over Baby - Christine Aguilera


----------



## GrantsKat

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Andy M.

It's Over - Roy Orbison


----------



## GrantsKat

Get Over It - The Eagles


----------



## mudbug

It Don't Mean A Thing If It Ain't Got that Swing - Fats Waller (?)


----------



## LPBeier

Swing Low Sweet Chariot


----------



## roadfix

My Sweet Lord > George Harrison


----------



## LPBeier

Lord Won't You Buy Me A Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin


----------



## middie

You Should Know (By Now)... by Ratt


----------



## jabbur

I Don't Know How to Love Him - Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Love Hurts -- Nazareth


----------



## Andy M.

Let Hertz Put You In The Driver's Seat


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Let Hertz Put You In The Driver's Seat


 
Andy, is that REALLY a song or a slogan? 

Baby You can Drive My Car - The Beattles


----------



## middie

Do You Know (Do You Care)... Phil Collins


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

I Don't Care if the Sun Don't Shine -- Elvis Presley


----------



## LPBeier

Sunny Days - Lighthouse


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Lonely Days -- BeeGees


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mr. Lonely by Bobby Vinton


----------



## buckytom

mr. sandman


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Mr. Blue Sky* - Electric Light Orchestra (ELO) - late 1970's


----------



## LPBeier

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Diamonds are a girls best friend, I always hear it sung by Marilyn Monroe


----------



## luckytrim

Jack of diamonds - tex ritter


----------



## GrantsKat

Jumpin Jack Flash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jack and Jill Went Up a Hill


----------



## Lynd

coldplay- violet hill


----------



## LPBeier

That's what Friends are For - Theme from Night Shift, Dionne Warwick and Friends


----------



## GrantsKat

Friends in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## LPBeier

Short people - Randy Newman


----------



## roadfix

Beautiful People > Melanie


----------



## smoke king

Games People play-Joe South


----------



## getoutamykitchen

People  by  Barbra Striesand


----------



## Andy M.

Flying purple people eaters


----------



## roadfix

Purple Haze > Hendrix


----------



## LPBeier

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rain Drops Keep Falling On My Head  by  B.J. Thomas


----------



## middie

Keep On Loving You... REO Speedwagon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Keep The Home Fires Burning  by  George Strait


----------



## middie

Home Sweet Home... Motley Crue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Back Home Again by John Denver


----------



## Andy M.

Back in the USSR!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Back In Babies Arms  by Patsy Cline


----------



## jabbur

Turn Back, O Man - Godspell


----------



## Andy M.

Turn, Turn, Turn


----------



## jabbur

Turn the Beat Around - Gloria Estevan?


----------



## simplicity

Every Beat of My Heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## Andy M.

All I Want for Christmas is my two front Teeth


----------



## GrantsKat

I'll be Home for Christmas


----------



## suziquzie

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sweet Home Alabama by the Doobie Brothers


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet Caroline


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Sweetest Gift  by  Juice Newton


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Home Chicago - Blues Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chicago ----> ? I can picture his face, but can't think of his name.


----------



## pdswife

The Night Chicago Died- Paper Lace


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All Night Long  by  Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Lynd

you shook me all night long - ACDC


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You Needed Me  by  Anne Murray


----------



## luckytrim

Just when i needed you most- randy van warmer


----------



## Andy M.

I Am Woman


----------



## jabbur

Mean Woman Blues - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Mean woman blues - roy orbison, et al


----------



## luckytrim

BET WE COULDN'T DO THAT AGAIN !


----------



## jabbur

That's funny! I was trying to decide between 2 songs and chose that one because I thought it gave more choices. Now I have to go with the other song!

Withcy Woman - Eagles


----------



## Andy M.

I've Got a Woman   Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

I've got a new heartache - wilburn brothers


----------



## Andy M.

Heartache - The Marcels


----------



## luckytrim

He's a Heartache (Looking for a place to happen)- Janie Frickie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heartaches By The Numbers  by Chet Akins


----------



## simplicity

All *By *Myself - Celine Dion


----------



## GrantsKat

All You Need is Love


----------



## LPBeier

Love Hurts - Can't Remember that far back


----------



## GrantsKat

Hurt So Good - John Mellencamp


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Good Vibrations by The Fifth Dimention


----------



## jabbur

Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

GOOD OLD BOYS LIKE ME - Don Williams


----------



## jabbur

Loves me Like a Rock - Simon and Garfunkel, Oak Ridge Boys, etc.


----------



## roadfix

Rock & Roll > Zeppelin


----------



## jabbur

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roll On by Alabama


----------



## jabbur

Rock 'n' roll angel - kentucky headhunters


----------



## Andy M.

Honky Tonk Angel


----------



## roadfix

Honky Tonk Woman > Stones


----------



## suziquzie

HonkyTonkBaDonkaDonk - Trace Adkins. 

(good luck!)


----------



## jabbur

honky tonk badonkadonk - Trace Adkins


----------



## jabbur

We'll go Honky tonkin - Hank Williams Sr. Sorry Suzie about the repeat but I managed to find another song anyway!


----------



## Michael in FtW

Honky Tonk Heroes - Waylon Jennings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys by Willie Nelson


----------



## Michael in FtW

*A Cowboy's Prayer *- Gene Autry


----------



## Lynd

Cowboys from Hell - Pantera


----------



## simplicity

Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## GrantsKat

Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell


----------



## pdswife

When the last cowboys gone


----------



## Andy M.

The Last Train to Clarksville.


----------



## pacanis

Last Dance - Donna Summer
:^)


----------



## Andy M.

Dancing in the Dark


----------



## pacanis

Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## Andy M.

Mooonlight in Vermont


----------



## GrantsKat

Moonlight Serenade - Glen Miller


----------



## pacanis

Mr Moonlight - as sung by the Beatles


----------



## GrantsKat

Mr. Sandman


----------



## Andy M.

Mr. Sandman


----------



## pacanis

Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## jabbur

Big Boss Man - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Any Man of Mine  by  Shania Twain


----------



## jabbur

Walk Softly on this Heart of Mine - Kentucky HeadHunters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Killing Me Softly  by Mellisa Manchester


----------



## jabbur

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Help Me Make It Through The Night  by  Ray Price and also Tammy Wynette


----------



## jabbur

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Christmas In Dixie  by  Alabama


----------



## simplicity

Rock-A-Bye Your Baby With a Dixie Melody


----------



## GrantsKat

Rock the Casbah


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE

Rock of Ages


----------



## luckytrim

Don't rock the Jukebox


----------



## pdswife

Jukebox hero


----------



## GrantsKat

Prop Me Up by the Jukebox - Joe Diffie


----------



## luckytrim

Build me up buttercup - foundations


----------



## jabbur

Digging up bones - Randy Travis


----------



## luckytrim

(I ain't nothin' but) Beer and Bones - Michael Martin Murphy


----------



## GrantsKat

Beer for my Horses


----------



## luckytrim

A Million light beers ago- david frizzell


----------



## jabbur

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - MeatLoaf


----------



## luckytrim

A Million light beers ago- david frizzell
to
Paradise by the Dashboard Light - MeatLoaf
??????????????


----------



## jabbur

Well, they do kind of go together doncha think?


----------



## luckytrim

I agree with the premise !
they go together very well;
but the rules of the game dictate that you must use a word or phrase from the preceding song title......... without rules, the game denigrates into the "Word association game"


----------



## GrantsKat

lt, it seems to me that jabbur used the word "light" from the previous song title and posted paradise by the dashboard "light", I would have done the same thing, so now Im confused lol


----------



## jabbur

A Million *light *beers ago- david frizzell
to
Paradise by the Dashboard *Light* - MeatLoaf

 I thought I did follow the rules!  Both songs use the word *LIGHT *even though the meaning of the word is different.


----------



## luckytrim

.....................my bad........

looked right past it................


----------



## GrantsKat

luckytrim said:


> .....................my bad........


 
no biggy


----------



## jabbur

Okay I'll go with another word
It could have been ten years *AGO* - Oak Ridge Boys

Take yer pick which one you want to use to move on from here LT.


----------



## luckytrim

well, then--so much for my "Halfway to paradise" LOL

It coulda' Been Me - Billy Jo Spears


----------



## GrantsKat

Me and My Shadow


----------



## jabbur

Ya know, there have been some songs that I have to sit and figure out how they came up with that one only to see that the only word that's the same is something small like TO or THE! So I guess yer forgiven LT.


----------



## GrantsKat

jabbur said:


> Ya know, there have been some songs that I have to sit and figure out how they came up with that one only to see that the only word that's the same is something small like TO or THE! So I guess yer forgiven LT.


 
wasnt me


----------



## jabbur

Always on My Mind - Elvis or Willie


----------



## luckytrim

Always Late (with your Kisses) Lefty Frizzell


----------



## jabbur

I will Always Love You - Dolly (Yes I know Whitney did it too but Dolly's is better)


----------



## Anau

It must be love-Alan Jackson


----------



## GrantsKat

Love of a Lifetime - Firehouse


----------



## luckytrim

All for the Love of a Girl - Johnny Horton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

California Girls  by  The Beach Boys


----------



## GrantsKat

Jessies Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Redneck Girl  by  The Belamy Brothers


----------



## mudbug

Red Necks, White Sox, and Blue Ribbon Beer - artist unknown (by me)


----------



## jabbur

Red River Valley -traditional


----------



## pacanis

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Strawberry Wine  by  Deana Carter


----------



## GrantsKat

Strawberry Fields Forever


----------



## luckytrim

Strawberry cake - johnny cash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Strawberry Moon  by  Grover Washington, Jr.


----------



## middie

Shame On The Moon... Bob Segar


----------



## simplicity

Man On The Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Any Man of Mine  by  Shania Twain


----------



## quicksilver

Go Away Little Girl


----------



## pdswife

The most beautiful girl in the world


----------



## quicksilver

Beatiful Dreamer


----------



## pdswife

I'll I have to do is Dream


----------



## quicksilver

All I have to do Is Have Some Fun


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun  by  Cindi Lauper


----------



## quicksilver

Hot Fun in the Summertime


----------



## luckytrim

Summertime blues


----------



## quicksilver

Blue Bayou


----------



## luckytrim

Don't it make your brown eyes blue


----------



## quicksilver

Brown Sugar


----------



## GrantsKat

Sugar sugar - archies


----------



## luckytrim

shake the sugar tree - pam tillis


----------



## quicksilver

Shake Your Bootie!


----------



## luckytrim

shake me, I rattle - Christy Lane


----------



## quicksilver

shake, Rattle & Roll


----------



## luckytrim

Shake a hand - "tennessee" ernie ford


----------



## quicksilver

I've Got The Whole World In My Hand


----------



## luckytrim

What's he doing in my world- eddy arnold


----------



## GrantsKat

We are the World


----------



## luckytrim

Stop the world and let me off - merle haggard


----------



## quicksilver

Color My World            (gotta leave now, bye)


----------



## middie

My Shironah (s/p?)... The Knack


----------



## jabbur

You're in *MY* Heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Heart Don't Lie...Reba McIntire


----------



## jabbur

*DON'T *Be Cruel - Elvis


----------



## roadfix

Cruel Sea > The Ventures


----------



## Andy M.

Somewhere Across the Sea


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Somewhere Over The Rainbow......Judy Garland


----------



## roadfix

Somewhere In Time >> movie soundtrack


----------



## suziquzie

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Andy M.

Time is on my side - Stones


----------



## pdswife

Time in a bottle


----------



## jabbur

When it's Sleepy *TIME *Down South - Louis Armstrong


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Down Home...Alabama


----------



## buckytom

root down - the beastie boys


----------



## Michael in FtW

Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out - Bessie Smith


----------



## simplicity

Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

T.R.O.U.B.L.E.  by Travis Tritt


----------



## jabbur

Ya Got _*TROUBLE *(Right here in River City) - The Music Man_


----------



## quicksilver

Nobody Knows The Troubles I've Seen


----------



## roadfix

Have You Ever Seen The Rain  > CCR


----------



## quicksilver

who'll stop the rain   Oh, I think I'm thinking of the same thing. Sorry.                           
How about: The Rain in Spain


----------



## jabbur

Kentucky Rain - Eddie Rabbitt and Elvis


----------



## Andy M.

My Old Kentucky Home


----------



## suziquzie

Home - Blake Shelton


----------



## Andy M.

Home on the  range


----------



## quicksilver

Country Home


----------



## pdswife

Take me home country roads


----------



## coriander

The *Road* and the Sky - Jackson Browne


----------



## suziquzie

Lucy in the sky with diamonds


----------



## jabbur

Some Days are *DIAMONDS *- John Denver


----------



## Barbara L

Those Were the Days My Friend

Barbara


----------



## jabbur

Eight *DAYS* a Week - Beatles


----------



## Barbara L

Eight Miles High -- The Byrds

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

Rocky Mountain High > John Denver


----------



## simplicity

Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross


----------



## quicksilver

It Ain't Me, Babe


----------



## pdswife

I've got you babe


----------



## jabbur

We've *GOT *Tonight - Bob Seger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

We've Only Just Begun by the Carpenters


----------



## jabbur

*ONLY* the Heart May Know - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Lynd

It's the End of the world as we *know* it (and I feel fine) - REM  (lot of words for you  )


----------



## jabbur

Joy to the *World* - Three Dog Night or the Christmas Carol (you choose your fave)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Color My *World*" by Chicago

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## simplicity

We Are The World


----------



## buckytom

we are the champions


----------



## jabbur

We will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Rock Me" by Great White

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

Treat *ME* Nice - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You Needed *Me*-Ann Murray


----------



## pdswife

I wanna talk about ME   Toby Keith


----------



## coriander

Poor Poor Pitiful *Me* - Warren Zevon


----------



## jabbur

*POOR* Man - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## coriander

Baby You're a Rich *Man - *the Beatles


----------



## pdswife

If I were a rich man    Fiddler on the roof


----------



## suziquzie

Invisible Man - ( I can't remember which boy band... 98 degrees maybe?)


----------



## jabbur

*Man* in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Back in Black" ACDC

"Black Velvet" Alana Miles

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

That old Black Magic - Spike Jones


----------



## GrantsKat

Do You Believe in Magic


----------



## suziquzie

I believe - Bon Jovi


----------



## GrantsKat

Im a Believer - Monkees


----------



## jabbur

Daydream *BELIEVER *- Monkees


----------



## getoutamykitchen

What A Day For A Daydream  (I think by the Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## middie

Another Day In Paradise... Phil COllins


----------



## pdswife

Day by Day   From Godspell


----------



## jabbur

That'll be the *DAY* - Buddy Holly and Linda Rondstat


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"I Like It Like That"  Dave Clark Five

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis

That Thing You Do - The Wonders
A band linked to my home town, and my veterinarian.....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Do You Feel Liek We Do" Peter Frampton

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Do You Know  by Mellissa Manchester (I think)


----------



## luckytrim

Do you remember these - statler brothers


----------



## buckytom

de do do do, de da da da,   by "the police"


----------



## Andy M.

supercalifragilisticexpiali*do*cious!


----------



## luckytrim

Do right woman - do right man - barbara mandrell


----------



## jabbur

Do you Right Tonight - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## luckytrim

Right in the wrong direction - george jones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tonight's The Night by Rod Stewart


----------



## buckytom

the night has 1000 eyes


----------



## luckytrim

The night the lights went out in georgia - 
viki lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

Georgia - Ray Charles


----------



## luckytrim

(i've been to) georgia on a fast train- jerry reed (r.i.p.- )


----------



## Andy M.

Midnight Train to Gerogia


----------



## luckytrim

Midnight in montgomery - alan jackson


----------



## jabbur

Midnight Flyer - Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Midnight, me and the blues - mel tillis


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Bayou


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Blue Velvet by Bobby Vinton


----------



## luckytrim

Blues get away from me - bob wills


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Boys Just Wanna have Fun by Cindi Lauper


----------



## Andy M.

getoutamykitchen said:


> boys just wanna have fun by cindi lauper


 


huh?


----------



## jabbur

Jambalya (on the Bayou) - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## ChefJune

Blue Bayou.....


----------



## jabbur

I was apparently slow to get my song on the list! 

Try Rhapsody in Blue-Gershwin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andy M. said:


> huh?


 Just forget I typed that!  Brain Fart!!!
But don't the boys wanna have fun anyway?


----------



## luckytrim

Bohemian rhapsody - queen

a good trick is to refresh before you post, rather than just hit on the link in your mail.......


----------



## buckytom

lol, i was wondering what a blue gershwin was... (a type of pickle, maybe?)

romanian rhapsody no. 1 - enescu


----------



## luckytrim

lonesome, number one - Don gibson


----------



## jabbur

I was doing a quick search for the actual name of the song to be sure bayou was in the song title!  When I came back, and posted, boy was I suprised to find the submissions were coming fast and furious!  Eveyone must be on their lunch break!

Oh *LONESOME *me - Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## luckytrim

Wow ! Remember Them ?  great choice !


Lonesome whistle - hank williams


----------



## jabbur

Love Kentucky Headhunters!  Have their greatest hits cd and it is played often.  They were popular when DH and I were learning to two-step.  Brings back memories.  Now no time to go dancing!  Between work, school (he teaches, I'm a student) homework (completeing or grading) there's not much time to go out and dance!  

Are You *LONESOME *Tonight - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Just call me lonesome- radney foster


----------



## jabbur

*CALL*in Baton Rouge - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Just Called To Say I Love You---Stevie Wonder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jabbur said:


> *CALL*in Baton Rouge - Oak Ridge Boys


 
wasn't that Garth Brooks?


----------



## jabbur

getoutamykitchen said:


> wasn't that Garth Brooks?


  Oak Ridge Boys covered it first back in the 80's.  Personally, I like their version better.  

Just One Look - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jabbur said:


> Oak Ridge Boys covered it first back in the 80's. Personally, I like their version better.
> 
> Just One Look - Linda Ronstadt


 
That's interesting to know, thanks!

One (is the loneliest number) by Three Dog Night


----------



## pacanis

One - U2


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Your The One - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Anau

You're _still_ the one, haha


----------



## jabbur

Still Taking Chances - Michael Murphy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Still by Lionel Ritchie


----------



## jabbur

I still miss someone - Johnny Cash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Someone To Watch Over Me by ?


----------



## luckytrim

> Someone To Watch Over Me by ?


 
Ella Fitzgerald, Sinatra, et. al.


Watch where you're going- Don Gibson


----------



## buckytom

all along the *watch*tower - the master of the stratocaster


----------



## luckytrim

Dylan played a Stratocaster ??  
Sorry Buckytom; couldn't resist.


Along Came Jones - Coasters


----------



## buckytom

oops, you're right lt. but jimi did it best.  
mr. jones


----------



## jabbur

Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## buckytom

a well respected man


----------



## jabbur

Man of Constant Sorrow-traditional (O Brother, Where Art Thou Soundtrack my fave version)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Any Man of Mine by Shania Twain


----------



## jabbur

It doesn't matter *ANY*more - Buddy Holly


----------



## Twin Peaks

I Don't Care *ANY*more - Phil Collins


----------



## jabbur

*Don't *sit under the apple tree - Andrews Sisters


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"*Don't* Stand So Close to Me"  The Police
"Sitting on the Dock of the Bay" Otis Redding

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## coriander

Black Diamond *Bay - *Bob Dylan


----------



## smoke king

Sittin' by the dock of the *bay*-Otis Redding


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Gaslveston Bay* - Bruce Springsteen 

(Sorry Anau - *You're Still the One* was by *Shania Twain *- not *haha* )


----------



## luckytrim

Moonlight bay - doris day


----------



## jabbur

Moonlight Cocktail - Glenn Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Sitting alone in the moonlight - bill monroe


----------



## jabbur

You'll Never Walk Alone - Shirley Jones in _Carousel_


----------



## luckytrim

You'll never know how much i needed you today 
- conway twitty


----------



## jabbur

Never Will Give Up - Alison Krauss


----------



## Andy M.

You'll Never Know - The Platters


----------



## jabbur

As If We Never Said Goodbye - Barbra Streisand


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Let's Make Sure We Kiss Goodbye  by Vince Gill


----------



## jabbur

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## middie

Goodbye.... Night Ranger


----------



## jabbur

*Bye* *Bye* Love - Everly Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Love Me  by  Collin Raye


----------



## Michael in FtW

*Lover Come Back to Me* - Billie Holiday


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Tell *Me* What To Do  by  Pam Tillis


----------



## GrantsKat

Dont do me like that - Tom Petty


----------



## suziquzie

Do they know its christmas..... Band-aid.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Christmas in Kilarney" Bing Crosby


----------



## jabbur

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## jabbur

Please Come Home for Christmas - Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Loves What Your Getting For Christmas  by Bobby Sherman


----------



## GrantsKat

Whats Love got to do with it


----------



## Andy M.

I've got you babe - sonny and cher


----------



## GrantsKat

Babe we're gonna love tonight - Lime


----------



## jabbur

I'd *LOVE *you all over again - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

I want to kiss you all over - exile


----------



## jabbur

A *KISS* to Build a Dream On - Louis Armstrong


----------



## luckytrim

Gonna Build a big fence Around Texas - Gene Autry


----------



## jabbur

Love can *BUILD* a Bridge - The Judds


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Bridge of Sighs" Robin Trower


----------



## jabbur

59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) - Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## pdswife

Bridge over troubled waters


----------



## jabbur

Think it *OVER* - Buddy Holly


----------



## luckytrim

I Think I'll just sit here and drink - Merle Haggard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Drink*ing Champagne  by  Chet Atkins


----------



## luckytrim

Champagne Ladies and Blue-Ribbon Babies - Ferlin Husky


----------



## jabbur

Moody Blue - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

When my blue Moon turns to Gold- Cliffie Stone, et. al.


----------



## jabbur

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## pdswife

Moon River


----------



## GrantsKat

River Deep, Mountain High - Celine Dion


----------



## luckytrim

knee-deep in the blues - marty robbins


----------



## GrantsKat

Truly Madly Deeply


----------



## luckytrim

Cryin' in a Deep Blue Sea - Hank Thompson


----------



## GrantsKat

Sea of Love


----------



## luckytrim

Down on the Corner of Love - Hank Thampson


----------



## GrantsKat

Down By the Bay


----------



## luckytrim

Way Down Texas Way - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## GrantsKat

Texas Flood


----------



## luckytrim

If You're Gonna Play in Texas
(You Gotta Have a Fiddler in the Band)

ALABAMA


----------



## jabbur

Baby, Let's Play House - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

I Wanna Play House with You

Eddy Arnold


----------



## jabbur

It's nice to be with you - Monkees


----------



## GrantsKat

Nice Guys Finish Last - Green day


----------



## jabbur

Last word in lonesome is me - Roger Miller


----------



## luckytrim

The Last Cowboy Song - Highwaymen


----------



## GrantsKat

Save a Horse (Ride a Cowboy)


----------



## luckytrim

(Get Down off Your) High Horse, Woman - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Horse With No Name" America

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Great white horse - buck owens


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Knights in White Satin"  Moody Blues

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife

White Christmas


----------



## luckytrim

a white sport coat - marty robbins


----------



## jabbur

White Trash Wedding - Dixie Chicks


----------



## luckytrim

I Went to Your Wedding - Hank Snow


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Your Song" by Elton John or covered by Three Dog Night, take your pick.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Sing a Country Song - Lynn Anderson


----------



## GrantsKat

A Little Bit Country, A Little Bit Rock N' Roll - Donny & Marie Osmond


----------



## luckytrim

She Went a Little Bit Farther - Faron Young


----------



## jabbur

Little Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Got a little bit of heaven - ronnie dove


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heaven's Just A Sin Away  by The Kendall's


----------



## GrantsKat

Stairway to Heaven


----------



## pdswife

Pennies from Heaven


----------



## GrantsKat

Tears in Heaven


----------



## pdswife

There's a tear in my beer


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Beer For My Horses by Toby Keith


----------



## pdswife

99 bottles of beer


----------



## jabbur

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"No Time Left For You"  The Guess Who

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Left My Heart In San Francisco  by Tony Bennett


----------



## jabbur

Hearts on Fire - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Heart Don't Lie  by  Reba McIntire


----------



## jabbur

Don't Worry Baby - Beach Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On - Mel McDaniel


----------



## pdswife

forever in blue jeans


----------



## jabbur

Forever and Ever, Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Love Without End, Amen - George Strait


----------



## LeeAnn

How Do I Live Without You - Leann Rimes


----------



## jabbur

*Without* My Lady There - Micheal Murphy


----------



## pdswife

Lady in Red


----------



## jabbur

Redneck Woman - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Evil Woman" Electric Light Orchestra (Detest that band)
"Witchy Woman" Eagles
"Voodoo Woman" Bobby Goldsborough
"Strange Kind of Woman" Deep Purple

Hey Bucky; c'mon.  Jump in on this.  I'ts fun.

Just kiddin', my female freinds.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis

Woman - John Lennon
(no idea who he was writing that for....)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Real Live Woman - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## jabbur

Here in the Real World - Alan Jackson


----------



## Michael in FtW

World of Hurt - Ilse DeLange


----------



## jabbur

(I'm on the)Top of the World - Carpenters


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"*The* Devil Went Down To Georgia" Charlie Daniels

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Down* At The Twist And Shout - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## jabbur

Down on the Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Sittin' *On The* Dock of the Bay" Otis Redding

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

Fool *ON THE* Hill - Beatles


----------



## zefcan

Lovefool by the cardigans


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* Hurts by Nazereth


----------



## jabbur

Love will keep us together - Captain and Tenille


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Carrying Your Love With Me  -  George Strait


----------



## LPBeier

*Me* and Mrs. Jones


----------



## pacanis

Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong


----------



## jabbur

Keeping Up with the Joneses - John Williams (Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade Soundtrack)

Boy pacanis- I had to really look long and hard to find one!


----------



## pacanis

I didn't plan it that way jabbur... Basketball Jones was the first thing that came to mind

Keeping the Faith - Billy Joel


----------



## jabbur

Keep on the Sunnyside - The Whites


----------



## pacanis

Sunny - Bobby Hebb


----------



## jabbur

Walking in the Sunshine - Roger Miller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walking After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## Barbara L

Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight and the Pipps

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Last Train To Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## Barbara L

Last Dance - Donna Summer

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## Barbara L

Dancing Queen -- Abba

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Queen of Denial  by  Pam Tillis


----------



## LPBeier

Killer Queen, by Queen


----------



## quicksilver

Killer - Alice Cooper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cortez the Killer - Neil Young


----------



## pacanis

Killer in the Home - Adam and the Ants


.....Ant musi-ic, oye, oye, oye, oye!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

2000 Light Years From Home - Rolling Stones


----------



## chefJ

what a chocoholic would say


----------



## getoutamykitchen

chefJ said:


> what a chocoholic would say


 
(?)


----------



## pacanis

getoutamykitchen said:


> (?)


 
+1

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Standing Outside The Fire - Garth Brooks


----------



## pdswife

We didn't start the fire - Billy Joel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Fire*man - George Strait


----------



## jabbur

Ring of Fire - Johnny and June Cash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fire I Can't Put Out - George Strait


----------



## pacanis

Boom Boom (Out go the Lights) - Pat Travers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chicka Boom Chicka Boom (don't cha jus' love it) by (?)


----------



## jabbur

You don't have to say you love me - Elvis


----------



## quicksilver

Your Love Keeps Lifting Me Higher - Jackie Wilson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Let The Music *Lift* You Up - Reba McIntire


----------



## quicksilver

Up, Up & Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## LPBeier

You Light Up My Life, Debbie Boone


----------



## quicksilver

In My Life - The Beatles (to avoid controversy wether it was McCartney or Lennon)


----------



## LPBeier

Circle of Life - Elton John & the characters in Lion King!


----------



## quicksilver

The Circle Game - Joni Mitchell


----------



## jabbur

The Name of the Game - ABBA


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Love Is Just A Game - The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## quicksilver

(love you) Just the Way You Are - Billy Joel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Way We Were - Barbara Striesand


----------



## jabbur

True Love Ways - Buddy Holly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cuts Both Ways - Gloria Estaban


----------



## quicksilver

Both Sides Now - Joni Mithchell


----------



## jabbur

That was then, This is now - Monkees


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All Together *Now* - Beatles


----------



## LeeAnn

Do You Know The Way to San Jose  (I think that's the title of the song - Dionne Warwick?)  I could be way off base though.


----------



## luckytrim

Do You know You are my sunshine - Statler Bros.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and The Waves


----------



## quicksilver

You Are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## LPBeier

It's My Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

In My Life - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

In my Room - Beach boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bar Room Buddies - Merle Haggard & Clint Eastwood


----------



## quicksilver

Room To Move - John Mayall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Feel The Earth Move - Carole King


----------



## luckytrim

Room full of Roses - George Morgan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paper Roses - Marie Osmond


----------



## LPBeier

Yellow Rose of Texas - (can't remember)


----------



## quicksilver

Roses Are Red, My Love - ?


----------



## jabbur

Run for the Roses - Dan Fogleberg


----------



## luckytrim

A Good Year for the Roses - George Jones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rose Colored Glasses - John Conlee


----------



## LPBeier

Colour My World - Chicago


----------



## jabbur

Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton


----------



## LPBeier

White Sports Coat - Marty Robbins  (I think that is the title)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport - Rolf Harris


----------



## pacanis

So many interesting words to choose from......
I'll go with an easy one.

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## quicksilver

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Come On Baby Let's Go Downtown - Neil Young


----------



## quicksilver

Downtown - Jackson Browne


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Downtown Suzie - Rolling Stones


----------



## quicksilver

Wake up little Suzie - ?


----------



## jabbur

Up on Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## LPBeier

Up up and away - 5th dimension


----------



## quicksilver

Away In The Manger - ?


----------



## AMSeccia

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

California *Dream*in' - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## GrantsKat

Dream a Little Dream of Me


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cowboys Dream - (?) it's an old folk song


----------



## LPBeier

Mama's Don't Let your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys - Willie and Waylon and the boys!


----------



## GrantsKat

Your Mama dont Dance (& your Daddy dont Rock n' Roll)


----------



## jabbur

*Mama*, He's Crazy- The Judds


----------



## GrantsKat

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## quicksilver

Crazy For You - Madonna


----------



## LPBeier

Still Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## quicksilver

Crazy Love - Van Morrison


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## jabbur

Crazy little thing called love - Queen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Little Duce Coupe _ Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

A little bit Me, A Little Bit You - The Monkees


----------



## GrantsKat

Love me just a little while - Janet Jackson


----------



## jabbur

A *LITTLE *less conversation - Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Jan & Dean


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lady - Kenny Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

Three Times a Lady - The Commodores


----------



## jabbur

Two out of Three Ain't Bad - MeatLoaf


----------



## luckytrim

Two Shadows on your Window - Jim Reeves


----------



## jabbur

If My Heart had Windows - Patty Loveless


----------



## LPBeier

Harden My Heart - Quarterflash


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"My Green Tamborine" The Lemon Pipers

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hey Mister Tamborine Man... by (?)


----------



## Andy M.

Hey, Jude!


----------



## smoke king

Hey Hey my my (N. Young & Crazy horse)


----------



## Andy M.

My heart belongs to daddy


----------



## pdswife

I left my heart is San francisco


----------



## jabbur

Look Heart, No hands - Randy Travis


----------



## LPBeier

Put your Hand in the Hand - old folk song


----------



## jabbur

I want to hold your hand - Beatles


----------



## NAchef

I dont stand a ghost of a chance with you - Frank Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ghost Riders In The Sky - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## GrantsKat

Eye in the Sky


----------



## middie

Wheel In The Sky... Journey


----------



## LPBeier

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## GrantsKat

Diamonds are a girls best friend


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Some Days Are Diamonds - John Denver


----------



## GrantsKat

Some day Ill be saturday night - bon jovi


----------



## jabbur

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## GrantsKat

(Im) Movin' out - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

Movin' On Up - Theme from The Jefferson's


----------



## middie

Livin On A Prayer... Bon Jovi


----------



## LPBeier

I Say A Little Prayer (For You) - Dionne Warwick


----------



## jabbur

Poems prayers and promises - John Denver


----------



## LPBeier

I Never Promised You A Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Never been to Spain" Three Dog Night

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie

Never Gonna Give You Up... Rick Astley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'm Gonna Hire A Wino - David Frizzell


----------



## jabbur

I'm Gonna Love You Too - Buddy Holly


----------



## LPBeier

Love Will Keep Us Together - Captain and Tennille


----------



## smoke king

"Together Again" Gram Parsons w/Emmylou Harris (with apologies to Buck Owens)


----------



## GrantsKat

Together Forever - Rick Astley


----------



## jabbur

Forever in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## GrantsKat

Forever Young- Rod Stewart


----------



## jabbur

What's Forever For? - Micheal Murphy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"For Queen and Country" Jethro Tull

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## The Z

"Killer Queen" - Queen


----------



## jabbur

Roller Derby Queen - Jim Croce


----------



## LPBeier

Snow Queen, Elton John


----------



## pdswife

Dancing Queen    ABBA


----------



## smoke king

Dancing in the street -Martha & the Vandellas (I think)


----------



## LPBeier

Dancing in the Streets - Martha and the Vandella


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## smoke king

_*The*_ girl from ipanima...Sergio Mendes (?)


----------



## LPBeier

Girl's Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My Girl - (?)


----------



## smoke king

Nobody Girl-Ryan Adams


----------



## LPBeier

I'm Nobody's Baby - Judy Garland


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baby Blue - George Strait


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## fedup

'cause I'm Blue, baby, blue. I'm as blue as I can be...


----------



## smoke king

California dreamin' - the Mamas & the Papas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All The Gold in California - Gatlin Brothers


----------



## jabbur

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## smoke king

....._and we'll be out there havin' fun, in the warm *California Sun *_-The Ramones, with apologies to ???)


----------



## pdswife

California Girls    Beach boys


----------



## smoke king

Girls,Girls,Girls-Motley Crue


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hey There Lonely Girl - Frankie Valli


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. Lonely - Bobbie Vinton


----------



## GrantsKat

Mr. Sandman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mr. Bojangles - Ben Vereen and others


----------



## LPBeier

Hey Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## jabbur

Where the Soul of Man Never Dies - Johnny Cash


----------



## smoke king

I'm a soul man (Sam n' Dave)


----------



## jabbur

Heart and Soul - traditional


----------



## LPBeier

I left my heart in San Fransisco - Tony Bennett


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## LPBeier

Heart Like a Wheel - Linda Rondstadt


----------



## jabbur

Change of Heart - The Judds


----------



## LPBeier

Change me on the Inside - Bryan Doerksen


----------



## jabbur

Inside Your Heaven - Carrie Underwood


----------



## LPBeier

If I Saw You in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heaven - Highway To Heaven Theme


----------



## jabbur

Thank Heaven for Little Girls - Maurice Chevalier


----------



## LPBeier

Go Away Little Girl - Donny Osmond


----------



## smoke king

Diamonds are a girls best friend-hmmmm, I'm not sure-I'll saaaaay, Ozzie Osbourne?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Somedays are Diamonds (somedays are stones) - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Stoned at the Juke Box - hank Jr.


----------



## jabbur

Don't Rock the Jukebox - Alan Jackson


----------



## GrantsKat

Rock of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## luckytrim

It's Only Rock and Roll (But I Like It)  - Rolling Stones


----------



## jabbur

Innocent Age - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## jabbur

The Innocent Years - Kathy Mattea


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Through The Years - Barry Manilow


----------



## LPBeier

In the Living Years - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Can't Go On *Living* Without You - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

I Can't Stop Loving You - Kitty Wells, Conway Twitty, et.al.


----------



## quicksilver

Don't Stop The Music - Rihanna


----------



## jabbur

The Music of the Night - Micheal Crawford (Phantom of the Opera)


----------



## GrantsKat

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## jabbur

A Girls Night Out - The Judds


----------



## luckytrim

Girls, Girls, Girls - Elvis


----------



## pdswife

Girls just wanna have fun Cindy lauper


----------



## jabbur

I *JUST* Can't Help Believin' - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*HELP!* - The Beatle's


----------



## luckytrim

Help me Make It Through the Night - Ray Price


----------



## jabbur

Please Help Me I'm Falling (in Love with You) - Dolly Parton


----------



## GrantsKat

Falling into You - Celine Dion


----------



## LPBeier

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Andy M.

beautiful dreamer


----------



## GrantsKat

America the Beautiful


----------



## LPBeier

American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## GrantsKat

Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## jabbur

Cherry, Cherry - Neil Diamond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White - Perez Prado


----------



## pdswife

Diamond - Emerald


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pdswife said:


> Diamond - Emerald


 
Right forum, wrong thread!


----------



## pdswife

sorry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pdswife said:


> sorry


 
Been there, done that!


----------



## jabbur

Little Green Apples - Roger Miller


----------



## pdswife

It's not easy bein green.   Kermit the frog


----------



## jabbur

Cool 'n' Green 'n' Shady - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cool Water - Vaughn Moore and the Son's of the Pioneers


----------



## jabbur

Keep your Lure in the Water - Randy Travis


----------



## quicksilver

Keep On Truckin - Hot Tuna


----------



## LPBeier

Keepin' The Faith - Billy Joel


----------



## quicksilver

You Keep Me Hanging On- Vanilla Fudge


----------



## LPBeier

Hanging by a Moment - Lifehouse


----------



## quicksilver

en este mismo momento (at this very moment) - dave rimelis


----------



## LPBeier

From This Moment - Shania Twain


----------



## middie

Lost In This Moment... Big and Rich


----------



## LPBeier

Lost In Love - Air Supply


----------



## quicksilver

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Rightious Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

If Loving You Is Wrong (I Don't Want To Be Right) - Bonnie Rait and others


----------



## luckytrim

Holding Her (and Loving You) - Earle-Thomas Conley


----------



## quicksilver

Right Place - Wrong Time - Dr. John


----------



## luckytrim

Right or Wrong - Wanda Jackson


----------



## quicksilver

Right Between The Eyes - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## luckytrim

Just between the Two of Us- Buck and Bonnie Owens


----------



## quicksilver

Just They Way You Are - Billy Joel


----------



## GrantsKat

Just the Two of Us


----------



## pdswife

Tea for Two


----------



## quicksilver

Tea For The Tillerman - Cat Stevens


----------



## jabbur

Thank you *FOR* the music - ABBA


----------



## GrantsKat

Thanks for the memories - Bob Hope


----------



## quicksilver

Tea FOR Two - many people


----------



## LPBeier

Memory - Cats


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fool Hearted Memory - George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

Statue of a Fool - Jack Greene


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(Now and then there's) A *Fool* Such As I  -  Hank Snow


----------



## quicksilver

Fools Rush In - Ricky Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

A Day in the Life of a Fool - George Jones


----------



## quicksilver

Fool On The Hill - Beatles


----------



## pdswife

Day by Day    from Godspell the play


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Day Is Done - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Maxwell's Silver Hammer - Beatle's


----------



## quicksilver

Cloud With The Silver Lining - Jerome Kern


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cloud 9 - George Harrison


----------



## quicksilver

Cloudy - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## LPBeier

Get Off My Cloud - Rolling Stones


----------



## jabbur

Castle on a Cloud - Les Miserables Musical


----------



## quicksilver

LPBeier said:


> Get Off My Cloud - Rolling Stones


 
Get Ready - The Temptations


----------



## jabbur

Rough and Ready - Trace Adkins


----------



## GrantsKat

People get Ready - Rod Stewart


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Are You Ready" Grand Funk Railroad 
Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## jabbur

Oh Lonesome Me - Kentucky HeadHunters (and others)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Please Release Me - Can't remember the guys name, but my Dad use to sing it when he had a country western band some 40 years ago.


----------



## jabbur

Please, Please Me - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Please Mister Please - Olivia Newton John


----------



## jabbur

Please Mister Postman - Marvelletes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Please  -  Toni Braxton


----------



## jabbur

Please Come Home for Christmas - Eagles


----------



## pdswife

Home on the range ( where the deer and the antalope play)


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Home Chicago - Blues Brothers (and others)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Home Again  -  Carole King


----------



## jabbur

Today I started Loving You Again - Merle Haggard


----------



## LPBeier

Today, Tomorrow and Forever - Patsy Cline


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forever Young  -  Rod Stewart


----------



## jabbur

Young Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Young & Foolish - Paul Anka


----------



## jabbur

Young Love - The Judds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Love & Maple Syrup  -  Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## jabbur

I'm looking for someone to love - Buddy Holly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Somebody To Love  -  Queen


----------



## luckytrim

To love somebody - janis joplin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(Hey, won't you play) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song  - B.J. Thomas


----------



## jabbur

Somebody Bigger than You or I - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bigger Than Us  -  Hannah Montana a.k.a. Miley Cyrus


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"More Than a Feeling" Boston

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Feeling Boobies  -  Bob Rivers (a parody of the "59th. Street Brdige" song, "Feeling Groovy" by Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## jabbur

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Take it Easy" Eagles again

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Easy  -  Commodores


----------



## jabbur

It's so Easy - Buddy Holly


----------



## middie

It's So Easy... Linda Rhonstadt


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"It's Amore'" Dean Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All Improwiso Amore  -  Josh Groban


----------



## jabbur

All My Lovin' - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

After The Lovin'  -  Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## luckytrim

Gimme all your lovin' - ZZ top


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gimme A Good Mammy Song  -  Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## buckytom

my mammy - al jolson


----------



## Wart

buckytom said:


> my mammy - al jolson



Darn, beat me to it.!

My Sharona - The Clash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My Cherie Amore  -  Stevie Wonder


----------



## quicksilver

My Funny Valentine - Carly Simon, Frank Sinatra, Ella Fitzgerald & many more.......


----------



## middie

My Heart Will Go On.. Celine Dion


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heart of Rock n' Roll  -  Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## quicksilver

getoutamykitchen said:


> Heart of Rock n' Roll - Huey Lewis & the News


 
Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Golden Ribbons  -  Logans & Messina


----------



## middie

Gold Dust Woman... Fleetwood Mac


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dust In The Wind  -  Kansas


----------



## quicksilver

Woman of Heart and Mind - Joni Mitchell


----------



## middie

In And Out Of Love... Bon Jovi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Out of My Mind  -  SheDaisy


----------



## quicksilver

middie said:


> In And Out Of Love... Bon Jovi


 
Love the One Your With - C.S.N.Y.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Your Song  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## middie

Love Song... Tesla


----------



## buckytom

love is a many splendored thing


----------



## buckytom

love me two times - the doors


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Old Fashioned Love Song" Three Dog Night

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom

old man river - paul robeson


----------



## LPBeier

The River - Garth Brookes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

River Of Darkness  -  Marty Robbins


----------



## jabbur

James River Blues - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gentle River - Alison Krauss


----------



## jabbur

Take me to the River - Talking Heads


----------



## LPBeier

River of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## pdswife

All I have to do is Dream


----------



## jabbur

Dreamland Express - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Polar Express  -  Tom Hanks


----------



## jabbur

Express yourself - Madonna


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas  -  Judy Garland


----------



## middie

Living On *A* Prayer... Bon Jovi


----------



## jabbur

Living on Love - Alan Jackson


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Living, Loviing, She's Just A Woman" Led Zeppelin

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

Berkley Woman - John Denver


----------



## rknotthere

I am Woman- Helen Reddy


----------



## jabbur

Just As I Am - traditional hymn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Just A Closer Walk With Thee  -  Patsy Cline


----------



## jabbur

I walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Walk Like A man  -  The Four Seasons


----------



## middie

Walk... Pantera


----------



## jabbur

You'll never walk alone - Shirley Jones (Carousel)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You'll Think Of Me  -  Keith Urban


----------



## jabbur

Think of me - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Think I Love You  -  The Partridge Family


----------



## buckytom

i wanna be a lifeguard -  blotto


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All I Wanna Do Is Touch You  -  David Cassidy


----------



## jabbur

He Touched Me - Bill Gaither


----------



## luckytrim

tOUCH ME IN THE MORNING - DIANA ROSS


----------



## jabbur

Morning has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"How Can You Mend A Broken Heart?" The BeeGee's sick:)  I can't believe I thought of the BeeGee's.  I have always detested that band.  to me, their songs are like a modem screech in the ear.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Some broken hearts never mend- Don Williams


----------



## jabbur

It's now or never - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

If Tomarrow Never Comes  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## jabbur

Tomorrow Shall Be My Dancing Day - traditional


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Let it be"  The Beatles

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

Come and Let Me Look into Your Eyes - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Come On Over  -  Shania Twain


----------



## middie

It's Not Over....Daughtry


----------



## luckytrim

It's Over - Eddy Arnold


----------



## middie

Over You.... Daughtry


----------



## luckytrim

I'll get over you - crystal gayle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Over The Rainbow  -  Judy Garland


----------



## middie

The Dolphin's Cry... Live


----------



## luckytrim

cry, cry, cry - Johnny Cash


----------



## middie

Cry Me A River... Justin Timberlake


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The River  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

River of no return - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## middie

Return To Sender... Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Return Of The Red Baron  -  The Royal Guardsmen (I think I still have that album from 1967.)


----------



## jabbur

Rudolf the *Red* nosed Reindeer


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Cherry Red" a solo work from the lead singer of Foreigner (can't think of his name right now, Lou - something-or-other)

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cherry, Cherry  -  Neil Diamond


----------



## middie

Goodweed of the North said:


> "Cherry Red" a solo work from the lead singer of Foreigner (can't think of his name right now, Lou - something-or-other)
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
  That would be Lou Gramm Gw.

Cherry Bomb... John Melllencamp


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bombs Away  -  Police


----------



## jabbur

Away in a Manger - traditional


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Driftin' Away  -  Chris Gains a.k.a. Garth Brooks


----------



## jabbur

Sail Away - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Sailor man - johnny & jack


----------



## buckytom

stand by your man - tammy wynette

(but much funnier when sung by a bunch of drunken lumberjacks)


----------



## luckytrim

(no buckytom- Tammy wynette or lyle lovette)

ONE-NIGHT STAND - SUSAN RAYE


----------



## buckytom

lol, i corrected it as soon as i typed it. i still prefer lumberjacks singing it. 

a night in tunisia - dizzy gillespie


----------



## luckytrim

Straight tequila night - john anderson


----------



## GrantsKat

Tequila makes her clothes fall off - Joe Nichols


----------



## luckytrim

Put Your Clothes Back On - Joe Stampley


----------



## jabbur

Pass it on down - Alabama


----------



## middie

Lay It On The Line... Triumph


----------



## luckytrim

If you're Waiting on me (You're Backing up)- The Kendalls


----------



## jabbur

Waiting for the Train to Come In - Peggy Lee


----------



## middie

Waiting For A Girl Like You... Foreigner


----------



## jabbur

I'm that kind of girl - Patty Loveless


----------



## luckytrim

All for the love of a girl - johnny horton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

And Justice For All  -  Metallica


----------



## luckytrim

I cried all the way to the altar - patsy cline


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Momma Cried  -  Alison Krause & Union Station


----------



## luckytrim

I've cried my last tear for you - ricky van shelton


----------



## GrantsKat

Hot Mama - Trace Adkins


----------



## middie

Mama... Phil Collins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mama Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

My Heroes have always been Cowboys - Waylon Jennings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Honky Tonk Heroes  -  Waylon Jennings


----------



## luckytrim

Yo-yo’s, bozo’s, bimbo’s and heroes - Waylon Jennings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yo Ho (a pirates life for me (From "The Pirates of the Caribbean")


----------



## luckytrim

(I've still got) Life to go - Stonewall Jackson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Still  -  Commodors


----------



## luckytrim

Still crazy (after all these years) - paul simon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Crazy  -  Patsy Cline


----------



## luckytrim

I've always been crazy - waylon jennings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Always On My Mind  -  Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

Gentle on my mind - Glen Campbell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gentle Stranger  -  Captain & Tennile


----------



## luckytrim

Red-headed stranger - willie nelson


----------



## Sithean

*song title game*

_Lady In Red - Chris De Burgh_


----------



## luckytrim

Broken lady - gatlin brothers


----------



## GrantsKat

Lady - Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

three times a lady - Commadors


----------



## GrantsKat

Knock three times - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## luckytrim

three times seven - merle travis


----------



## GrantsKat

Time in a bottle


----------



## Sithean

*song titles*

The Longest Time - Billy Joel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

longest Day  -  Iron Maiden


----------



## jabbur

If There were only Time for Love - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## jabbur

Oops! Sorry about that - Switch to 

Day by Day - Godspell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Daybreak  -  Barry Manilow


----------



## jabbur

I want to break free - Queen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Break It To Me Gently  -  Juice Newton


----------



## middie

I Wanna Talk About Me... Toby Keith


----------



## jabbur

Talk about Sufferin' - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Daytime Nighttime Sufferin*g  - Wings (Paul McCartney)


----------



## luckytrim

Daytime friends, night-time lovers - kenny rogers


----------



## GrantsKat

Part-time Lover - Stevie Wonder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Part Of You, Part Of Me  -  Glenn Frey (The Eagles)


----------



## middie

Follow You Follow Me... Genesis


----------



## jabbur

Knowing Me Knowing You - ABBA


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Me & Bobby McGee  -  Janis Joplin


----------



## middie

Don't Tell Me You Love Me... Night Ranger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Be Cruel  -  Elvis Presley


----------



## jabbur

You Don't have to Say you love me- Elvis


----------



## GrantsKat

Say Say Say - Michael Jackson & Paul McCartney


----------



## jabbur

I'll have to say I love you in a song - Jim Croce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Old Fashioned Love Song  -  Three Dog Night


----------



## buckytom

old man - neil young


----------



## jabbur

The Old Rugged Cross - traditional hymn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Old Flames Can't Hold A Candle To You  -  Dolly Parton


----------



## middie

Candle In The Wind... Elton John


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Blowin' In The Wind  -  Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## middie

The Flame... Cheap trick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Old Flame  -  Alabama


----------



## middie

Old Red... Blake Shelton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Red Headed Stranger  -  Willie Nelson


----------



## middie

Stranger In The Night... Frank Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stranger Song  -  Barney


----------



## middie

Love Song... Tesla


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Song Sung Blue  -  Neil Diamond


----------



## middie

Blue... Tommy Lee


----------



## jabbur

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Bill Monroe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Old Kentucky Rain  -  Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Rainy night in georgia- BROOKE BENTON


----------



## GrantsKat

The night the lights went out in Georgia


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Georgia Brown - Brother Bones version used by Harlem Globetrotters (had to look up who recorded the song)


----------



## lifesaver

Bad, bad Leroy Brown


----------



## smoke king

Bad Medicine-Bon Jovi


----------



## jabbur

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## middie

Bad Company... Bad Company


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Good Company - Queen


----------



## GrantsKat

Only the good die young - Billy Joel


----------



## jabbur

good vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## smoke king

Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry (and everyone else who owns a guitar!)


----------



## jabbur

Johnny Angel - Shelly Fabares


----------



## smoke king

Angel eyes-John Hiatt


----------



## pdswife

Teen Angel


----------



## jabbur

Guardian Angel - The Judds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Angel  -  Aerosmith


----------



## middie

Angel Eyes... The Jeff Healy Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sad Eyes  -  Leo Sayer


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Sad Eyed Lady of the Lowlands"  Bob Dylan

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luckytrim

The cowboy and the lady - Tommy Cash


----------



## GrantsKat

Three times a lady - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## jabbur

Three Coins in the Fountain - Frank Sinatra


----------



## pdswife

Seasons in the Sun      Terry Jacks


----------



## luckytrim

gold in the morning sun - sonny james


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Morning Has Broken  -  Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

everybody has a broken heart - sprintstein


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Everybody  -  Tommy Roe


----------



## jabbur

Everybody Wants to go to Heaven (but nobody wants to die) - Alison Kraus


----------



## middie

Nobody's Fool.... Cinderella


----------



## jabbur

Fool on the Hill - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Blueberry Hill  -  Fats Domino


----------



## jabbur

I Believe in a Hill Called Mount Calvary - Bill Gaither


----------



## luckytrim

HEARTBREAK HILL - EMMY lOU HARRIS


----------



## GrantsKat

Heading for a heartbreak - Winger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heartbreak Avenue  -  Don Gibson


----------



## luckytrim

Sea of Heartbreak - Don gibson


----------



## middie

Heartbreak Beat... Psychedelic Furs


----------



## luckytrim

My Heart Skips a Beat - Buck Owens


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Skip To My Lu  -  Lisa Lisa


----------



## luckytrim

skip a rope - henson Carglill


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rope The Moon  -  John Micheal Montgomery


----------



## middie

Eye Of The Tiger... Survivor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I've Got A Tiger By The tail  -  Buck Owens


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Hold That Tiger"  Mills Brothers - Watch this one on YouTuber.  It's worth your time.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hold Me, Squeeze Me  -  Etta James


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Squeeze My Charmin - Charlie Walker


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Honey Can Ya Squeeze Me In  - Garth Brooks & Trisha Yearwood


----------



## jabbur

Honey (I Miss You) - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## lifesaver

Dream a little dream of you


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dreamville  -  Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## jabbur

Follow that Dream - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Follow Your Star  -  Mr. Spock (Leonard Nimoy)


----------



## Lady Brik

Waiting for a Star to Fall - Boy Meets Girl


----------



## jabbur

When you wish upon a Star - Jiminy Cricket


----------



## getoutamykitchen

A Wish Is A Dream Your Heart Makes  -  Cinderella


----------



## luckytrim

dream baby - Roy Orbison


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baby Blue  -  George Strait


----------



## jabbur

Blue Skies - Frank Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Forever Yellow Skies  - Cranberries


----------



## jabbur

Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sing For The Submarine  -  R.E.M.


----------



## luckytrim

SING FOR YOUR SUPPER - EILEEN FfARRELL


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Supper Time  -  Barbra Streisand


----------



## The Z

Time Passages - Al Stewart


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Time Has Come Today" The Chambers Brothers (Now that's an oldie!)

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

Here comes the Sun - Beatles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

'Into The Sun" Grand Funk Railroad

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

I'm into something good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey  -  Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Everybody wants to be a cat - Stray Cats


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cat People (putting out fire)  -  David Bowie


----------



## jabbur

Shower the People - James Taylor


----------



## middie

Ever The Same... Rob Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

it's the same old song - four tops


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Heard it In A Love Song" Marshal Tucker Band

"Just An Old Fasioned Love Song" Three Dog Night

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Old Fashioned Love  -  B.J. Thomas


----------



## middie

Love Me Tomorrow... Chicago


----------



## jabbur

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## smoke king

Love Stinks- J.Geils band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Love You (For All The Wrong Reasons)  -  Bellamy Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

Right in the wrong direction - vern gosdin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(Hey, won't you play) Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song  -  B.J. Thomas


----------



## middie

Somebody... Bryan Adams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

somebody's Knocking  -  Terri Gibbs


----------



## luckytrim

Knocking on Heaven's door - Dylan ??


----------



## jabbur

Knock Three Times (on the ceiling if you want me) - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## lifesaver

Song, Song Blue...Neal Diamond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

lifesaver said:


> Song, Song Blue...Neal Diamond


 
Whoopsy Daisy! Wrong thread!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jabbur said:


> Knock Three Times (on the ceiling if you want me) - Tony Orlando and Dawn


 
Three Coins In The Fountain  -  Four Aces


----------



## jabbur

We Three Kings - traditional christmas carol


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kings and Queen  -  Aerosmith


----------



## jabbur

King Porter Stomp - Glenn Miller


----------



## The Z

'Rain King' - Counting Crows


----------



## jabbur

Have You Ever Seen the Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## pdswife

I love a rainy night    Eddie Rabbit


----------



## jabbur

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## luckytrim

(There's a ) Fire in the Night - Alabama


----------



## middie

Fire Down Below... Bob Segar and the Silverbullet Band


----------



## Wart

The Old Man Down The Road, John Fogerty


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Red Dirt Road  -  Brooks and Dunn


----------



## jabbur

Take me Home Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

I Was Country (When country wasn't cool) - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"When the Levee Breaks" Led Zeppelin

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Some Hearts Get All The Breaks  -  B.J. Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

Three Hearts in a Tangle - Roy Drusky


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Queen of Hearts  -  Juice Newton


----------



## luckytrim

Queen of the Silver Dollar - Dave & Sugar


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Queen of the Silver Dollar - Dave & Sugar


 
Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## luckytrim

Jack of hearts - Bob Dylan


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Jack of hearts - Bob Dylan


 (sorry, getoutamykitchen. I didn't see yours)

Captain Jack - Billy Joel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

quicksilver said:


> (sorry, getoutamykitchen. I didn't see yours)
> 
> Captain Jack - Billy Joel


 
No problemo!

Ride Captain Ride  -  Anvil Chorus


----------



## quicksilver

Like A Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stone Cold Crazy  -  Queen


----------



## quicksilver

getoutamykitchen said:


> Stone Cold Crazy - Queen


 
Cold Blue Steel & Sweet Fire - Joni Mitchell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Circle of Steel  -  Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## quicksilver

Circle Game - Joni Mitchell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Circle of Life  -  Elton John


----------



## jabbur

In My Life - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Another Rainy Day In My Life  -  Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## middie

Another Day In Paradise... Phil Collins


----------



## jabbur

Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## quicksilver

In And Out Of Love - Armin van Buuren


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Out Of My Mind  -  SHeDAISY


----------



## quicksilver

Woman Of Heart And Mind - Joni Mitchell


----------



## jabbur

Heart of Mine - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## quicksilver

Mine All Mine - Dave Rimelis


----------



## jabbur

I'd Love You *ALL* over again - Alan Jackson


----------



## quicksilver

All I want for Christmas (is my 2 front teeth!)  - ??


----------



## middie

I Just Want You... Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## quicksilver

middie said:


> I Just Want You... Ozzy Osbourne


 
You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## jabbur

You don't bring me flowers - Neil Diamond and Barbra Streisand


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Flowers On The Wall  -  The Statler Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

hello walls - faron young


----------



## jabbur

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Tied to the Whippin' Post"  Allman Brothers

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Tied Down with Battleship Chains" Georgia Satellites 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

tie me Kanagaroo sport - rolf harris


----------



## quicksilver

Me And My Shadow - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Shadow on the Sun-Audioslave

edit:  someone got the last one before I could respond


----------



## quicksilver

Fly Me To The Moon - Andy Williams


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Under a Killing Moon-Thrice


----------



## quicksilver

Song to The Moon - Antonin Dvorak


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Adam's Song-Blink 182


----------



## quicksilver

Song For All Seasons - Renaissance


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Death of Seasons-A.F.I.


----------



## quicksilver

Seasons In The Sun - Tommy Jacks


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Sunburn vs. the Rhinovirus-The Matches

You are pretty persistent quicksilver...need more creative song titles to throw you off :p


----------



## quicksilver

You're new. Yo just have to catch up. But I'm leaving to do dinner after this and Celebrity names

Season In The Sun - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

That I am, and catching up quickly with your wit 

House of the Rising Sun-The Animals


----------



## jabbur

Baby, let's play house - Elvis


----------



## quicksilver

Ok, 1 more......................

I'm Walking On Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

The Sunshine Medley-Marcoux Corner


----------



## jabbur

quicksilver said:


> Ok, 1 more......................
> 
> I'm Walking On Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves


 

I'm Walking the Floor over you - Ernest Tubbs


----------



## jabbur

Thowing.Fire.Twice said:


> The Sunshine Medley-Marcoux Corner


 

Ain't No Sunshine When She's Gone - Bill whithers


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

These Boots were made for Walking-Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Thowing.Fire.Twice said:


> These Boots were made for Walking-Nancy Sinatra



Hey!  I'm a Yooper.

"Fairies Where Boots" Black Sabbath

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

Thirsty Boots - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Who's Bed Have Your Boots Been Under  -  Shania Twain


----------



## middie

Under My Thumb... The Rolling Stones


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Woops my bad...double post


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Going Under-Evanescence

What part of the UP are you from?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Going Back To Houston" Dean Martin

I hail from Sault Ste. Marie.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

I'm Going Slightly Mad-Queen

Ahhh, its a wonderful city   Grandparents got married there I think, a long time ago.  I hail from Gwynn, family in Iron Mountain, Negaunee, Ishpeming, and Republic areas.  I'm a Salo, which is like 1/4 of all last names there :p


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I've Got A Good Thing Going  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

You've Got Another Thing Coming-Judas Priest


----------



## jabbur

You've Got a Friend - James Taylor


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Friends In Low Places-Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

All My Rowdy Friends Have Settled Down - Hank Jr.


----------



## jabbur

With a little help from my friends - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

(FRom Now On) All My Friends are Gonna be Strangers - Merle Haggard


----------



## jabbur

You're my best friend - Queen


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Your Song"  Elton John

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

February Song-Josh Groban


----------



## jabbur

Song of the South - Alabama


----------



## quicksilver

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## jabbur

Blue - Lean Rhimes


----------



## quicksilver

Blue Boy - Joni Mitchell


----------



## luckytrim

Lonely Blue Boy - Conway Twitty (The best friend a love song ever had !)


----------



## jabbur

Don't let me be Lonely tonight - James Taylor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mr. Lonely  -  Bobby Vinton


----------



## GrantsKat

Lonely Again - Hanson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Together Again  -  Buck owens


----------



## jabbur

Here You Come Again - Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

Here I am, drunk again - Moe Bandy


----------



## jabbur

Why don't we get drunk and s***w - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## jabbur

Why not me? - The Judds


----------



## GrantsKat

Me and My Shadow - Frank Sinatra


----------



## jabbur

Shadowdancer - Alex Bevan


----------



## luckytrim

Private Dancer - Tina Turner


----------



## GrantsKat

Private Eyes - Hall & Oates


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Eye to Eye"  Saliva

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver

Goodweed of the North said:


> "Eye to Eye" Saliva
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Eyes Of A Child - Michael McDonald


----------



## jabbur

Lyin' Eyes - Eagles


----------



## middie

Betty Davis Eyes... Kim Carnes


----------



## luckytrim

THESE EYES - The Guess Who


----------



## quicksilver

In Your Eyes - Peter Gabrielle


----------



## luckytrim

Talking in your sleep - maddox brothers


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Talking in your sleep - maddox brothers


 
In My Life - Judy Collins


----------



## luckytrim

It's My Life (Throw it away if I want to) - Bill Anderson


----------



## quicksilver

It's Not Over - Chris Daughty


----------



## luckytrim

No Getting Over Me - Ronnie milsap


----------



## quicksilver

Over And Over Again - Tim McQraw


----------



## luckytrim

back in the saddle again - gene autry / aerosmith


----------



## GrantsKat

(I miss) Back When - Tim Mcgraw


----------



## jabbur

When the Saints go marching in - Louis Armstrong


----------



## getoutamykitchen

When Johnnie Come Marching Home Again (Hurrah, Hurrah) by Patrick Sarsfield Gilmore


----------



## quicksilver

When I Grow Up - Pussycat Dolls


----------



## luckytrim

Come Back When you Grow up, Girl -  (I forget who)


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Come Back When you Grow up, Girl - (I forget who)


 

Come Saturday Morning - The Sandpipers


----------



## GrantsKat

Angel of the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## luckytrim

Sunday morning comin' down -  Johnny Cash


----------



## quicksilver

It's Gonna Come Down (on you) Seals & Croft


----------



## luckytrim

A Change is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> A Change is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke


 
Change Your World - Heather Small


----------



## luckytrim

Welcome to my World - Jim Reeves


----------



## quicksilver

luckytrim said:


> Welcome to my World - Jim Reeves


 
My Love Does It Good - Paul McCartney


----------



## luckytrim

That Just About Does It (Don't It) - Vern Gosdin


----------



## chefmaloney

Dreams - Fleetwood Mac

what happened? this was about dreams when I posted. oh well. carry on.


----------



## luckytrim

from page one..............



> The idea is to post a song title relative to the previous one;
> for instance...
> 
> THE NAME GAME
> 
> THE GAME OF LOVE
> 
> GAMES PEOPLE PLAY
> 
> PLAYING FOR KEEPS
> 
> FINDERS KEEPERS............ETC. ETC.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"That's the Way (uh huh, uh huh) I Like It)  Kool & the Gang  

I know, I know.  Hang my head in shame.  I actually remember that song.  I hated it and everything else by that band.  But they played it so much on the radio that it's burned in my brain forever.   You know of course, that I'm a self-proclaimed rocker from the late 60's to the present (only now I listen to much more than just good rock and progressive rock).  And you also know that disco, and anything that resembled disco was much despised by me, and all of my pals during that time period.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver

Sure, sure Goodweed. Sure.
That Thing You Do - The Wonders


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(This ain't) No Thinkin' Thing  -  Trace Atkins


----------



## jabbur

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## quicksilver

Call Me When You're Sober - Evanescence


----------



## Wart

Me And You , Kenny Chesney


----------



## GrantsKat

You are my sunshine


----------



## jabbur

Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## quicksilver

Sweet Girl Of Mine - Tradução


----------



## Wart

Sweet Home Alabama -


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Home by the Sea"  Genesis

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

Under the Sea - from Little Mermaid movie


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"I Come From the Land Down Under" Men at Work

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## miniman

Under the Moon of Love - Showaddywaddy


----------



## jabbur

Don't sit under the apple tree - Andrews Sisters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Take The Girl  -  Tim McGraw


----------



## jabbur

Take the A Train - Duke Ellington


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Last Train To Clarksville  -  The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

Mystery Train - Elvis,  Bon Jovi


----------



## jabbur

Magical Mystery Tour - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

A little magic - nitty-gritty dirt band


----------



## jabbur

That Old Black Magic - Spike Jones


----------



## luckytrim

The old lamplighter - the browns


----------



## jabbur

Old Landmark - James Brown (traditional spiritual)


----------



## luckytrim

Old shep - elvis


----------



## jabbur

Old Time Rock 'n' Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## luckytrim

Rock and roll will never die - sha na na


----------



## jabbur

I dig rock & roll music - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Wart

Roll Me Away - Segar.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roll On (Highway)  -  Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

Roll on big mamma - joe stampley


----------



## jabbur

When the Roll is Called up Yonder - Traditional hymn Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

Yonder comes a sucker - jim reeves


----------



## jabbur

If Tomorrow Never Comes - Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

I've run out of tomorrows - hank thompson


----------



## jabbur

Run On - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Let that pony run - pam tillis


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Let's Live for Today"  Grass Roots

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jabbur

No Milk Today - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

'No Time"  The Guess Who

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luckytrim

No another time - lynn anderson


----------



## jabbur

Christmas Time is Here - Charlie Brown Christmas Special


----------



## luckytrim

Christmas time's a-comin' - bill monroe


----------



## Wart

luckytrim said:


> Christmas time's a-comin' - bill monroe



For the times they are a- changin' - Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

Are the good times really over (for good) - merle haggard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

For The Good Times  -  Ray Price


----------



## jabbur

You're No Good - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## quicksilver

You're So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## jabbur

You're in My Heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## quicksilver

You're In My Heart (and in my soul) - Rod Stewart


----------



## jabbur

Look Heart, No Hands - Randy Travis


----------



## quicksilver

Hands To Heaven - Breath


----------



## luckytrim

Heaven's just a sin away - the kendalls


----------



## quicksilver

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## jabbur

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zepplin


----------



## pugger

If you want to get to Heaven - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## quicksilver

If You're Going To San Fransisco = Mamas & the Papas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*San *Antonio Rose - Patsy Cline


----------



## quicksilver

Rose Of Cimmeron - Poco


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Say, Has Anybody Seen My Sweet Gypsy Rose  -  Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## jabbur

Love is a Rose - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

Love is alive - the judds


----------



## quicksilver

I'm Alive - Jackson Browne


----------



## jabbur

Love will keep us alive - Eagles


----------



## quicksilver

Love Will Find A Way - Christine Aquilera


----------



## luckytrim

I'll never find another you - Sonny James


----------



## jabbur

Carry on, *WAY*ward Son - Kansas


----------



## quicksilver

jabbur said:


> Carry on, *WAY*ward Son - Kansas


 
On The Shores Of Babylon - We Wept --- ???


----------



## jabbur

We will rock you - Queen


----------



## quicksilver

Rock & Roll Will Never Die - Neil Young


----------



## pugger

Rock N Roll People - Johnny Winter


----------



## jabbur

Shower the People - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

Games people play - freddy weller


----------



## quicksilver

People Get Ready - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## jabbur

I get around - Beach Boys


----------



## Wart

Get it on- T. Rex


----------



## quicksilver

Get Back - The Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Back Home Again - John Denver


----------



## quicksilver

I'm Goin' Home - 10 Years After


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Jack In The Green" Jethro Tull

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver

Gw, ???????????????


----------



## jabbur

Hit the Road Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

quicksilver said:


> Gw, ???????????????



Hey, it's a title.  I was going for something obscure.  I didn't say I approve of the lyrics, and never played the song to my children.  Sometimes, I know more than I want to about life.  Now you have me feeling a bit guilty, or at least, embarrased.  Believe me when I say, that it is not an easy thing to do.

So, here's something more um, well, more better - "Blue Powder" Stevie Vai

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Oops!  Thought I was in the titles with color thread.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(Blue Powder)    

Powder Your Face With Sunshine  -  Evelyn Knight with the Stardusters


----------



## luckytrim

The first time ever i saw your face - roberta flack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baby Face  -  Bobby Darin


----------



## jabbur

Take Good Care of my Baby - Bobby Vee


----------



## middie

My Sharona.. The Knack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My Cherie Amour  -  Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

My sweet lord - george harrison


----------



## jabbur

In The Sweet By and By - traditional hymn


----------



## luckytrim

Blue eyes crying in the rain - roy acuff / willie nelson etc.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Crying  -  Roy Orbison


----------



## GrantsKat

Cry me a river


----------



## luckytrim

River Stay Away From my Door - Red Foley


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Stay With Me" Rod Stewart and Faces (Another artist that I really don't like.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Think I'll Just Stay Here And Drink  -  Merle Haggard


----------



## luckytrim

Excuse me, i think i've got a heartache - buck owens


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"There's Gonna Be A Heartache Tonight" The Eagles

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Tonight's the night.....Rod Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

The night has a thousand eyes - (i forget)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Night Moves. Bog Seeger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Night I Called The Old Man Out  --  Garth Brooks


----------



## jabbur

The Night they drove old dixie down - the Band


----------



## jabbur

jabbur said:


> The Night they drove old dixie down - the Band


 
bump-
I would have thought there was enough words to choose from with this one!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jabbur said:


> bump-
> I would have thought there was enough words to choose from with this one!


 
Sorry, I've only been playing in the wee hours of the morning.

*Dixie Chicken  -  Garth Brooks*


----------



## luckytrim

Chicken house boogie - charlie ryan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy  -  Andrew Sisters


----------



## jabbur

Boy from the Country - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Mother Country Music - Vern Gosdin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mother Freedom  -  Bread


----------



## luckytrim

Sylvia's mother - bobby bare, dr. Hook


----------



## jabbur

Mother Nature's Son - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

(Wasn't that a biography (book) by denver- a song by the beatles?)


Son of Hickory holler's Tramp - Johnny Darrell


----------



## jabbur

Yes, Lennon-McCartney wrote the song John did a cover of it and it is the title of a biography about John.

The Lady is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

Once, twice, three times a lady - kenny rogers


----------



## jabbur

Without my lady there - Michael Murphy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lady  -  Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

Lay lady lay - dylan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

When I Lay My Burden Down  -  Roy Acuff


----------



## luckytrim

Yesterday when i was young - roy clark


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Young and Healthy  -  Bing Crosby


----------



## luckytrim

young love - sonny james


----------



## jabbur

To Know Him is to Love Him - Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

I don't know how to love him - jesus christ, superstar


----------



## jabbur

Great Musical! One of my faves!  

The Best of my Love - Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Best Friend  -  George Strait


----------



## jabbur

You've got a Friend in Me - Randy Newman


----------



## luckytrim

you've got a friend - carol king


----------



## jabbur

Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Brown Eyed Girl  (Van Morrison)


----------



## luckytrim

don't it make my brown eyes blue - crystal gayle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

These Eyes  -  Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

These eyes have seen it all - george jones


----------



## jabbur

Betty Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Pretty Betty  -  Bobby Darin


----------



## luckytrim

Pretty paper - roy orbison


----------



## jabbur

paperback writer - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lady Writer  -  Dire Straits


----------



## luckytrim

The cowboy and the lady - john denver


----------



## jabbur

Mamas don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys - Willie Nelson and Waylon Jennings


----------



## luckytrim

mamma sang a song - "Whispering" Bill Anderson


----------



## Wart

Mamma told me not to come _ Three Dog Night


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mamma Mia  -  Abba


----------



## luckytrim

Tell Mamma (all about it) - Etta James


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tell All The People  -  The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Shower the People - James Taylor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Little April Shower  -  Disney's "Bambi"


----------



## luckytrim

April Showers - Al Jolson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

April Love  -  Pat Boone


----------



## luckytrim

love is a many splendored thing - Four Aces


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Love Will Keep Us Together  -  The Captain and Tenille


----------



## luckytrim

Love will Keep us Alive - Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stayin' Alive  -  Bee Gees


----------



## luckytrim

Love is Alive - Judds


----------



## jabbur

can't buy me love - Beatles


----------



## Wart

Lean on me - Bill Whithers


----------



## jabbur

Leaning on a Lamp Post - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Wart

Lava Lamp - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

Hot lava - b-52's


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hot Legs  -  Rod Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## jabbur

fun,fun,fun - Beach Boys


----------



## Wart

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## jabbur

Girls Night Out - The Judds


----------



## luckytrim

The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia - Vicki Lawrence ?


----------



## Wart

Midnight Special - CCR


----------



## jabbur

Midnight in Montgomery - Alan Jackson


----------



## Wart

Midnight Love - Snoop Dog


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Midnight Cinderella  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Sinful Cinderella - Benny Martin


----------



## smoke king

Sin City-Gram Parsons


----------



## jabbur

City of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## luckytrim

Fist city - loretta lynn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

City Boys >> B.J. Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

Bayou boys - eddie raven


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Country Boys Tool Box  >  Aaron Tippin


----------



## luckytrim

I was Country when Country wasn't cool - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## jabbur

Country Boy - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## luckytrim

A boy named sue - johnny cash


----------



## jabbur

Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly


----------



## luckytrim

Peggy sue got married - buddy holly


----------



## jabbur

I got a Name - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

What's your name - usher


----------



## jabbur

What's Love got to do with it? - Tina Turner


----------



## luckytrim

Love's got a hold on me - Alan Jackson


----------



## jabbur

Love Came Down at Christmas - traditional carol


----------



## luckytrim

Please come Home for Christmas - Charles Brown


----------



## jabbur

I'll be Home for Christmas - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Christmas is for Kids - Eddie Raven


----------



## jabbur

Blue Christmas - Elvis


----------



## pugger

Merry Christmas from the family - Robert Earl Keen


----------



## luckytrim

Family Affair - Sly Stone


----------



## Wart

Family of Man - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

The candy man - sammy davis jr.


----------



## jabbur

Big Rock Candy Mountain - Harry McClintock


----------



## luckytrim

Barstool mountain - johnny paycheck


----------



## jabbur

Mountain Music - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

The Old Man of the Mountain's comin' home - Merle Haggard


----------



## Wart

luckytrim said:


> The Old Man of the Mountain's comin' home - Merle Haggard




Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## jabbur

Rocky Top - Conway Twitty


----------



## luckytrim

waltzing on top of the world - Jim Reeves


----------



## jabbur

(I'm on the) Top of the World - Carpenters


----------



## luckytrim

Make the world go away - eddy arnold


----------



## Wart

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## jabbur

sail away - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Blues, stay away from me - doc watson, asleep at the wheel


----------



## jabbur

Steamroller Blues - Elvis / James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

Even cowgirls get the blues - emmylou harris


----------



## jabbur

I don't even know your name - Alan Jackson


----------



## Luvs2Cook

The Name Game


----------



## jabbur

Redneck Games - Alan Jackson and Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## luckytrim

Long-haired redneck - david-allen coe


----------



## jabbur

Rudolph the Redneck... um I mean Red NOSED Reindeer


----------



## luckytrim

Red River Valley - Gene Autry


----------



## jabbur

The River - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## luckytrim

River of No Return - "Tennessee" Ernie Ford


----------



## jabbur

Take me to the River - Talking Heads


----------



## luckytrim

River stay away from my door - red foley


----------



## jabbur

Away in a manger - traditional carol


----------



## luckytrim

Today my world slipped away - vern gosdin


----------



## jabbur

Joy to the World - traditional carol santa: I'm trying to get my Christmas Spirit stoked!)


----------



## luckytrim

My Christmas spirit suffered an exorcism................


JOY TO THE WORLD - THREE DOG NIGHT


----------



## jabbur

The wonderful world of Christmas - Elvis  

Hope you get it back soon!


----------



## luckytrim

Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## jabbur

Hole in the World - Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Welcome to my world - jim reeves


----------



## jabbur

Welcome Christmas - How the Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## luckytrim

Wonderful wonderful - johnny mathis


----------



## jabbur

It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year - Harry Connick Jr


----------



## luckytrim

The Wonderful, Wonderful Soup Stone - Bobby Bare


----------



## middie

Stone In Love by Journey


----------



## jabbur

Love has Come - Amy Grant


----------



## middie

Love Will Find A Way by Yes


----------



## luckytrim

Love has Come My Way - Faron Young


----------



## jabbur

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Lefty7887

Thats The Way of the world - Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## luckytrim

That's the way (Uh-,HUH, Uh-Huh) I Like It - Kool & the Gang (?)


----------



## jabbur

Something in the way she moves - James Taylor


----------



## middie

Something To Believe In by Poison


----------



## jabbur

I believe - Bill and Gloria Gaither


----------



## jabbur

Bump - I Believe in Love - Dixie Chicks


----------



## luckytrim

I Believe in Music - Kenny Rogers & the First Edition


----------



## jabbur

The Music of the Night - Phantom of the Opera by Andrew Lloyd Weber


----------



## luckytrim

(There's a) Fire in the Night - ALABAMA


----------



## middie

Up All Night by Slaughter


----------



## luckytrim

Sitting in an all night cafe - Warner Mack


----------



## jabbur

(Sitting on) The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## luckytrim

Sitting Alone in the Moonlight -Bill Monroe


----------



## jabbur

Moonlight Lounge - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

In the misty moonlight - jerry wallace / dean martin


----------



## jabbur

Moonlight Serenade - Glenn Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Moonlight in vermont - frank sinatra


----------



## jabbur

On Moonlight Bay - Doris Day


----------



## luckytrim

Can't fight the moonlight - leeanne rymes


----------



## jabbur

I just can't help believin' - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

I can't help it if I'm still in love with you - Hank Williams


----------



## jabbur

Can't help falling in love with you - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

please help me I'm falling - hank Locklin


----------



## jabbur

TImber I'm falling in love with you - Patti Loveless


----------



## luckytrim

(Where did she go?- She was great!)

I Wish I could Fall in Love again - Jan Howard


----------



## jabbur

We wish you a Merry Christmas - traditional

(She's still around making great music.  Nominated for 2 grammys this year!)


----------



## luckytrim

(my bad- I don't listen to today's country- my mom calls it the "hat of the Month Club")

I wish you didn't love me so much - little jimmy dickens


----------



## jabbur

You don't love me anymore - Eddie Rabbitt

(I don't listen to alot of today's country radio.  Seems they have a few artists they play all the time.  Not enough of a mix of old and new for me.  I find the ones I like and get their cd's)


----------



## luckytrim

don't touch me if you don't love me - Wilma Burgess


----------



## jabbur

Touch me in the morning - Diana Ross


----------



## middie

Good Morning Beatutiful by Steve Holy


----------



## jabbur

Morning has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

(Workin' on) My Next Broken Heart  - Brookes & Dunn ?


----------



## jabbur

How can you mend a broken heart -- BeeGees


----------



## luckytrim

I can mend your Broken Heart - Don Gibson


----------



## jabbur

If my heart had windows - Patty Loveless


----------



## middie

If You Don't Know Me By Now by SImply Red ( I think )


----------



## jabbur

Don't be Cruel - Elvis


----------



## middie

Don't Tread by The D--N Yankees


----------



## luckytrim

Don't - elvis


----------



## jabbur

Don't sit under the apple tree - Andrews Sisters


----------



## luckytrim

Under the influence of love - buck owens


----------



## jabbur

perhaps love - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Bad love gone good - john anderson


----------



## middie

You Give Love A Bad Name... Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

lightning strikes a good man (easy as a bad)  Lacy j. Dalton


----------



## jabbur

You're no good - Linda Rondstat


----------



## luckytrim

so sad (to watch Good Love Go Bad) Everly brothers


----------



## jabbur

I feel good (I feel bad) - Michael Murphy


----------



## luckytrim

I feel Good - James Brown


----------



## jabbur

Good night my someone - Shirley Jones in Music Man


----------



## luckytrim

I still miss someone - emmy-lou harris


----------



## middie

I Miss My Friend... I forgot who sings it. I want to say Darryl Worley ?


----------



## jabbur

You're my best friend - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

friends in low places - garth brooks


----------



## smoothseas

_Friends _ -  Bette Midler


----------



## jabbur

What a friend we have in Jesus - traditional


----------



## luckytrim

what a way to go - freddie hart


----------



## jabbur

Everybody wants to go to heaven - Alison Krauss


----------



## middie

Everybody Wants To Rule The World... Tears For Fears


----------



## luckytrim

If I could see the World (thru the eyes of a child) - Patsy Cline


----------



## jabbur

Joy to the World - traditional (In honor of the current season)


----------



## luckytrim

what's he doing in my world - Eddy Arnold


----------



## jabbur

What Child is This? - traditional


----------



## luckytrim

God bless the Child - Billie Holiday


----------



## jabbur

For unto us a Child is born - Handel's _Messiah_


----------



## luckytrim

bORN cOUNTRY - ? ALABAMA?


----------



## jabbur

YES that's an Alabama song

Born to be Blue - Judds


----------



## luckytrim

Born to be wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## jabbur

Wildwood Carol - traditional


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wild Thing, (Troggs)


----------



## jabbur

My Wild Irish Rose - traditional


----------



## luckytrim

rose garden - lynn anderson


----------



## jabbur

Lo How a Rose 'Ere Blooming - traditional carol


----------



## luckytrim

Blooming Fool - Wilburn Brothers


----------



## jabbur

Fool on the Hill - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

MANSION ON THE HILL - Hank Williams (Sr.)


----------



## jabbur

Mansion over the Hilltop - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Cross over the bridge - patti page


----------



## JustMeToo

Bridge over troubled water = Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## jabbur

Somewhere Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## luckytrim

Rainbow Stew - Merle Haggard


----------



## jabbur

Rainbow Connection - Kermit the Frog


----------



## luckytrim

Chasing that neon rainbow - alan jackson


----------



## middie

Rainbow In The Dark by Dio


----------



## jabbur

Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## luckytrim

Dark moon - gale storm


----------



## jabbur

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Green River-CCR

T.F.T.


----------



## luckytrim

Driftwood on the River - Hank Snow


----------



## jabbur

James River Blues - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## luckytrim

Columbus Stockade Blues - Willie Nelson


----------



## jabbur

Basin Street Blues - Al Hirt


----------



## luckytrim

Queen of Honky-Tonk Street - Kitty Wells


----------



## jabbur

Honky Tonk Angel - Kentucky HeadHunters


----------



## jabbur

My bad!  KHH did rock and roll angel! 

It wasn't God who made Honky tonk angles - Kitty Wells


----------



## luckytrim

my hand was on it's way to scratch my head, LOL


Honky Tonk Woman - Stones


----------



## jabbur

I am woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## Mike K

Angel Of The Morning - Merrilee Rush


----------



## luckytrim

hi, Mike;
go to page one and familiarize yourself with the criteria..................and welcome to our site !
LT


----------



## Glorie

Morning has broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Mike K

luckytrim said:


> hi, Mike;
> go to page one and familiarize yourself with the criteria..................and welcome to our site !
> LT



Entered a bit too late -- too much thinking.  Was trying to comment on Honky Tonk Angel


----------



## luckytrim

> Entered a bit too late -- too much thinking. Was trying to comment on Honky Tonk Angel


 
ah, ha!  well, that happens to all of us when the bullets are flying LOL.


----------



## luckytrim

Somewhere in my broken heart - Billy Dean (what ever happened to HIM?)


----------



## jabbur

How Can You Mend a Broken Heart - BeeGees


----------



## luckytrim

Barely beatin' Broken Heart - Highway 101


----------



## jabbur

Seasons of the Heart - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Seasons in the sun - I forget who


----------



## middie

Paper Sun... Def Leppard


----------



## luckytrim

It's only a Paper Moon - Nat Cole


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Paper Roses (not sure of the artists name)


----------



## Neeney

Bed of Roses (Bette Midler)


----------



## luckytrim

sleeping at the foot of the bed - little jimmy dickens


----------



## Neeney

Sleeping With The Past (Elton John)


----------



## luckytrim

Sleeping with the radio on - Charlie McClain


----------



## PieSusan

Video killed the radio star


----------



## middie

Shooting  Star... Bad Company


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I shot the sheriff (?)


----------



## luckytrim

(Eric Clapton)

The Man who Shot Liberty Valance- Gene Pitney


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Piano Man Billy Joel


----------



## Neeney

A Woman and A Man (Belinda Carlisle)


----------



## jabbur

Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## jabbur

Witchy Woman - Eagles


----------



## jabbur

BTW lucky, I like the new avatar!


----------



## luckytrim

TY Jabbur !

My Woman, My Woman, My Wife - Marty Robbins


----------



## jabbur

Doctor My Eyes - Jackson Browne


----------



## Neeney

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## jabbur

Don't Cry Daddy - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

DADDY SANG BASS - cARTERS W/ jOHNNY cASH


----------



## jabbur

A Robin built a nest on daddy's grave - Ralph Stanley


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Go To My Grave Loving You - Statler Brothers


----------



## jabbur

I'll be Seeing You - Tommy Dorsey


----------



## middie

See You On The Other Side... Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## luckytrim

A Picture from Life's Other Side - Hank Williams / George Jones, etc.


----------



## middie

Picture... Kid Rock and Sheryl Crow


----------



## jabbur

Picture to Burn - Taylor Swift


----------



## luckytrim

We'll Burn that Bridge when we get there - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## PieSusan

Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## jabbur

Water Music - Handel


----------



## middie

Black Water by the Doobie Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

smoke on the water - Deep Purple


----------



## jabbur

Singin' Skies and Dancing Waters - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Dancing Cowboys - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## jabbur

cosmic Cowboy - Micheal Murphey


----------



## luckytrim

Cowboys are common as sin - vern gosdin


----------



## middie

Ultimate Sin... Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## luckytrim

Heaven's just a sin away - The Kendalls


----------



## jabbur

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zepplin


----------



## middie

Knockin On Heaven's Door


----------



## quicksilver

You Keep Knocking But You Can't Come In - Louis Jordan


----------



## luckytrim

Somebody's gonna love you - Lee Greenwood


----------



## quicksilver

You Died Your Hair Charteusse - Louis Jordan (I'm on a kick)


----------



## luckytrim

You Comb Her Hair every Morning - George Jones


----------



## quicksilver

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens )back in the day, when.....oh never mind.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Good Morning Starshine... (not sure on artist)


----------



## luckytrim

> back in the day, when.....


 
"Wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then...."



Broken Hearted Melody - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## luckytrim

oops- too slow...................


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Heart of Gold, Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

heart like a wheel - linda ronstadt


----------



## jabbur

You're in my Heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

Take these chains from my heart - hank williams / ray charles


----------



## pugger

The Chain
Fleetwood Mac


----------



## jabbur

Chained to the Wheel - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Wheel of fortune - frankie laine


----------



## middie

Wheel In The Sky... Journey


----------



## jabbur

Wagon Wheel - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## luckytrim

Little Red Wagon - Cowboy Copas


----------



## jabbur

Red River Valley - traditional


----------



## luckytrim

Harper valley p.t.a. - jeannie c. Riley


----------



## jabbur

Peace in the Valley - Elvis or Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

(and Red Foley as well)

BLUE EYES CRYING IN THE RAIN - WILLIE / ROY ACUFF


----------



## jabbur

Crying in the Chapel - Elvis


----------



## quicksilver

Chapel of Love - Jeff Barry


----------



## luckytrim

book of love - the monotones


----------



## quicksilver

I Can't Give You Anything But Love, Baby - ?


----------



## luckytrim

I can't stop loving you - don gibson / ray charles


----------



## quicksilver

Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

If You're Thinking You Want a Stranger 
(there's on coming home)- George Strait


----------



## jabbur

Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## quicksilver

Night Time Is The Right Time - Ray Charles


----------



## luckytrim

Another Honky-Tonk Night on Broadway - David Frizzell


----------



## Leolady

On Broadway  == Lou Rawls


----------



## luckytrim

You Never Gave Up On Me - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Leolady

Never Gonna Give you UP - Barry White


----------



## luckytrim

Never say never - t. Graham brown


----------



## Leolady

Say You -- The Temptations


----------



## luckytrim

Nobody calls from vegas just to say hello - vern gosdin


----------



## jabbur

You don't have to say you love me - Elvis (BTW Happy Birthday Elvis!)


----------



## luckytrim

(72 years old today.................)

Don't touch me if you don't Love me - Wilma Burgess


----------



## Leolady

You -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Leolady

Send me no flowers today -- Doris Day


----------



## luckytrim

Flowers on the Wall - Statler Brothers


----------



## jabbur

You don't send me flowers anymore - Neil Diamond and Barbra Streisand


----------



## luckytrim

haha- I KNEW that one was coming !!

In my world you don't belong - Charley Pride


----------



## jabbur

Welcome to my world - Eddy Arnold


----------



## luckytrim

my life- throw it away if i want to - bill anderson


----------



## jabbur

Life in the fast lane - Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

I been to georgia on a fast train - billie joe shaver


----------



## Leolady

Midnight train to georgia -- Gladys Knight & the Pips


----------



## jabbur

The nights the lights went out in Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Leolady

Georgia on my Mind -- Ray Charles


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Georgia Brown - Harlem Globetrotters theme


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet nothin's - Brenda lee


----------



## Leolady

Sweet Thing -- Rufus


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Wild Thing (Troggs)


----------



## jabbur

My Favorite Things - Julie Andrews in Sound of Music


----------



## luckytrim

Has anybody here seen sweet thang ?? - george jones


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Leolady

Baby baby sweet baby -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Baby Love (supremes)?


----------



## Leolady

OOOOOOOOOOOO Baby Baby -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Baby baby don't get hooked on me,   (can't remember artist)


----------



## Leolady

Baby I need your loving -- Four Tops


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet baby james - james taylor


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## jabbur

LT - like minds?


Baby what do ya want me to do? Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Lol - you are my musical soul mate !!


----------



## Leolady

Sweet love --- The Commodores


----------



## jabbur

Love is a Rose - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

love is no excuse (for what we're doing) - jim reeves & dottie west


----------



## quicksilver

Yes, We Have No Bananas  - Eddie Canton


----------



## luckytrim

Letters have no arms - ernest tubb


----------



## quicksilver

I Ain't Got Nobody - Louis Armstrong


----------



## luckytrim

ain't misbehavin' - louis armstrong


----------



## quicksilver

Ain't She Sweet? - ?????


----------



## luckytrim

Short sweet ride - alan jackson


----------



## quicksilver

Short People  -  Randy Neaman


----------



## luckytrim

Love of the common people - waylon jennings


----------



## Luvs2Cook

People - Barbra Streisand


----------



## luckytrim

I'm a people - George Jones


----------



## quicksilver

People. People Who Need People  -  Barbra Steisand


----------



## luckytrim

Deja Vu


----------



## quicksilver

quicksilver said:


> People. People Who Need People - Barbra Steisand


 


luckytrim said:


> Deja Vu


 
Oops! I didn't see that.
I left to eat something (been up since 3:30 and was Hungry!)

Ok, ummm  

People Get Ready  -  Curtis Mayfield


----------



## luckytrim

Faded Lights and Lonely People - Buck Owens

uh, oh!
now I'M hungry ...............


----------



## Wyogal

Get Together


----------



## Wyogal

oops, not quick enough...
Faded love


----------



## quicksilver

Fade into Black  -  Metalica


----------



## luckytrim

Baby's in Black - Beatles


----------



## quicksilver

Black Rain  -  Ozzy Osborne


----------



## jabbur

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rainy days and Mondays always get me down.... (? artist)


----------



## jabbur

I think that's BJ Thomas Luvs.

Monday Monday - Mamas and Papas


----------



## quicksilver

Rainy Days And Mondays Never Get Me Down - The Carpenters


----------



## Luvs2Cook

quick I thought it was the Carps.

 Down Town, Petula Clark


----------



## quicksilver

quicksilver said:


> Rainy Days And Mondays Never Get Me Down - The Carpenters


 

I did write that. But double post. Sorry.
Everytime I walk away from computer and come back, I forget to update.
I'll go back and see what else I can come up with..........


----------



## Leolady

Rainy night in Georgia -- Brooks Benton


----------



## quicksilver

Georgia on my mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Leolady

I'll always love my momma -- The Intruders


----------



## quicksilver

My, Oh My - Ringo Starr


----------



## Leolady

Oh what a Night -  The Dells


----------



## quicksilver

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Leolady

Satin Doll -- Duke Ellington


----------



## quicksilver

I'm Gonna Buy A Paper Doll That I Can Call My Own  -  ??????????


----------



## Leolady

Paper Moon -- Nat King Cole


----------



## quicksilver

By The Light Of The Silvery Moon - ???? Jimmy Stewart


----------



## Leolady

Moon River -- Andy Williams


----------



## quicksilver

Moon Dance - Van Morrison


----------



## Leolady

Fly me to the Moon == Bobby Womack


----------



## quicksilver

Other Side Of The Moon  - Cardigans


----------



## Leolady

Blue Moon -- The Marcels


----------



## quicksilver

Moonlight At The Oasis  - Maria Muldaur

nap time. I've been up since 3:30am.


----------



## Leolady

Wrong!  Midnight at the Oasis!


----------



## jabbur

Moonlight lounge - Alabama


----------



## quicksilver

Leolady said:


> Wrong! Midnight at the Oasis!


 

Oh, your right, Ll. Sorry

Black Moon - ELP


----------



## Leolady

Black is Black -- Beau Brummells?


----------



## jabbur

That Old Black Magic - Glenn Miller


----------



## Leolady

Same Old Song -- Four Tops


----------



## luckytrim

(Beau Brummells)
Wow ! Remember THEM?

Same Old Me (lovin' the same old you) - George jones


----------



## Leolady

You and me baby, go a long way back -- Bloodstone


----------



## luckytrim

we've come a long way baby - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Leolady

Long and winding Road -- Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

six days on the road - dave dudley


----------



## Leolady

8 days a week -- beatles


----------



## jabbur

Days of wine and roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## Leolady

Roses are red -  Bobby Vinton


----------



## bglc32

Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharoahs


----------



## jabbur

Skinny Little Boy from Cleveland Ohio - Alex Bevan


----------



## jabbur

Here's a youtube version of the song for those who have no idea who Alex Bevan is.

YouTube - Alex Bevan at Cain Park 1991


----------



## Leolady

Skinny legs and all -- Joe Tex


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Hot Legs, Rod Stewart


----------



## bglc32

Hot Stuff - Donna Summer


----------



## Luvs2Cook

too hot to trott, ? artist


----------



## pugger

When you're hot you're hot - Jerry Reed


----------



## jabbur

Hot time in the old town tonight - traditional


----------



## Leolady

Hot pants in the summertime -- Dramatics


----------



## jabbur

Summertime - Cole Porter from Porgie and Bess


----------



## Leolady

Hot Fun in the Summertime == Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Leolady

Luvs2Cook said:


> too hot to trott, ? artist


 
Commodores


----------



## jabbur

fun,fun,fun - beach boys


----------



## Leolady

Fun, Fun, Fun -- Confunkshun     different song entirely


----------



## luckytrim

too much fun - forrester sisters


----------



## Leolady

Too Tight---Cameo or Confunkshun


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Tighter and tighter _ ?? artist


----------



## Leolady

Higher and Higher -- Jackie Wilson


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Rocky Mountain High - JOhn Denver


----------



## Leolady

Aint no mountain high enough -- Marvin Gaye & Tammy Terrell


----------



## luckytrim

(Tighter and tighter _ ?? artist) - soundgarden

wolverton mountain - claude king


----------



## Leolady

Hey you, get off my mountain -- Dramatics


----------



## jabbur

Rocky Mountain Music - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## Leolady

I dig your music -- Dramatics


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Your song, Elton JOhn


----------



## Leolady

A song for you -- Donny Hathaway


----------



## Luvs2Cook

song sung blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Leolady

Sing a song -- Earth, Wind, & FIRE!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Singing in the rain ? Artist


----------



## Leolady

In the rain - Dramatics


----------



## Leolady

Gene Kelly sang singing in the rain


----------



## jabbur

Luvs2Cook said:


> Singing in the rain ? Artist


 
Gene Kelly from movie of the same name.

I love a Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## Leolady

Night Shift -- Commodores


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Night moves, Bob Seeger


----------



## jabbur

something in the way she moves - James Taylor


----------



## Leolady

She love you -- Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Love me do - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

L=O=V=E  Nat King Cole


----------



## luckytrim

L-O-V-E, LOVE - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Leolady

Love's gonna pack up -- Persauders


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gonna Get Me Some  -  Toby Kieth


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Get off of my cloud -- Stones


----------



## jabbur

I still get jealous - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Luvs2Cook

In the still of the night- ?


----------



## jabbur

Still Rock and Roll to me - Billy Joel


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Love ME do - Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Do you know the way to San Jose - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Leolady

The Way of the World -- Earth, Wind, & FIRE!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

We are the world  - ??


----------



## Leolady

We both Deserve each other's love -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## jabbur

Both Sides Now - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Leolady

Go Now -- Moody Blues


----------



## bglc32

Go tell it on the mountain.


----------



## Leolady

Tell it like it is -- Aaron Neville


----------



## jabbur

Rock you like a hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Leolady

Rock with you -- Michael Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

love me like a rock -paul simon


----------



## jabbur

Cleveland Rocks - Ian Hunter (theme from Drew Carey Show)


----------



## Leolady

I am a Rock -- Simon and Garfinkel


----------



## jabbur

Big Rock Candy Mountain - Harry McClintock


----------



## Leolady

The Candy Man -- Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## bglc32

Soul Man - The Blues Brothers


----------



## Leolady

When a man loves a woman -- Percy Sledge


----------



## jabbur

Mean Woman Blues - Elvis


----------



## Leolady

Aint no woman like the one I've got -- Four Tops


----------



## jabbur

We've got tonight - Bob Segar


----------



## Leolady

Tonights the Night -- Rod Stewart


----------



## bglc32

The lion sleeps tonight.


----------



## jabbur

Hard Day's Night - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Day Tripper -- Beatles


----------



## Leolady

bglc32 said:


> The lion sleeps tonight.


 
Tokens


----------



## jabbur

Daydream Believer - Monkees


----------



## Leolady

Daydream --- Lovin Spoonful


----------



## jabbur

Eight Days a Week - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Huh!  I thought we were on Daydream?


----------



## luckytrim

daydreams about night things - ronnie milsap


----------



## jabbur

Guess things happen that way - Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

Guess who I saw today?  -- Nancy Wilson


----------



## jabbur

I saw the Light - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## Leolady

Light of the Worlds -- Kool and the Gang


----------



## jabbur

You are the Light of the World - Godspell


----------



## Leolady

Joy to the World -- Three Dog Night


----------



## jabbur

(I'm on the)Top of the World - Carpenters


----------



## Leolady

Wonderful World -- Sam Cooke


----------



## jabbur

What a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Leolady

It's Wonderful, Wonderful -- Johnny Mathis


----------



## jabbur

*It's* now or never - Elvis


----------



## Leolady

Never gonna give you up -- Isaac Hayes


----------



## jabbur

Where the Soul Never Dies - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Leolady

Where is the Love -- Donny Hathaway


----------



## jabbur

I know where I'm going - The Judds


----------



## Leolady

I wanna be Where you are -- Michael Jackson


----------



## jabbur

I wanna hold your hand - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

I wanna be with you -- Earth, Wind, & FIRE!


----------



## jabbur

Let it Be - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Be my Girl -- Dramatics


----------



## bglc32

Let it be me.  - The Everly Brothers


----------



## jabbur

Dang me - Roger Miller


----------



## Leolady

Let me into your world -- Ojays


----------



## jabbur

Hole in the World - Eagles


----------



## Leolady

My World is empty without you -- Supremes


----------



## luckytrim

stop the world and let me off -patsy cline / waylon jennings / dwight yoakum


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Stop in the name of love / Supremes


----------



## bglc32

The Greatest Love of All. - Whitney Houston


----------



## Luvs2Cook

All my lovin' / Beatles


----------



## pugger

Gimme some lovin - Spencer Haywood Group (Steve Winwood)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

_Some_where over the rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## jabbur

Chasing that neon Rainbow - Alan Jackson


----------



## bglc32

That old black magic - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Leolady

That's Life -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

life in the fast lane - Eagles


----------



## Leolady

In the Rain -- Dramatics


----------



## jabbur

Kentucky Rain - Elvis and Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## Leolady

My Old Kentucky Home


----------



## jabbur

I'll be home for christmas - traditional


----------



## Leolady

I'll try Something New -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Whats New?  / Nelson Riddle / Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Leolady

What's new pussycat -- Tom Jones


----------



## jabbur

What's Forever For? - Micheal Murphey


----------



## Leolady

For the love of you -- Isley Brothers


----------



## bglc32

You light up my life - Debbie Boone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

In My Life - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

My Girl -- Temptations


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Girl  -  Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Girl, Girl, Girl === The Temptations


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Girl I'm Gonna Miss You  -  Milli Vanilli


----------



## Leolady

I miss you -- Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes


----------



## jabbur

I still miss someone - Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

I'm still in love with you -- Al Green


----------



## jabbur

Still taking chances - Michael Murphey


----------



## Leolady

Chances Are -- Johnny Mathis


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Take a chance on me....Abba


----------



## Leolady

Hold me  -- Mel Carter


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Me and my arrow . ?artist


----------



## Leolady

Me and Mrs Jones -- Billy Paul


----------



## luckytrim

(Me and my Arrow- Harry Nilsson)
{ anybody remember where this song came from ?  take a nostalgia trip 1}
[   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjhTBZaVYfA   ]

me and my shadow


----------



## Leolady

My Guy -- Mary Wells


----------



## jabbur

MY WAY - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Leolady

My ding a ling -- ?


----------



## bglc32

Wind beneath MY wings - Bette Midler


----------



## Leolady

On the wings of love -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## jabbur

Leolady said:


> My ding a ling -- ?


 
That would be Chuck Berry Leolady.  Cute song!

On the wings of an Eagle - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

on the wings of a dove - ferlin husky


----------



## Luvs2Cook

On and On / Stephen Bishop


----------



## luckytrim

life goes on - Leeanne Rimes


----------



## Leolady

I feel like Going On -- from the movie the 5 Heartbeats


----------



## luckytrim

feel like making love - bad company


----------



## Leolady

Feel like making love -- Roberta Flack


----------



## luckytrim

feel like makin' love - kid rock


----------



## Leolady

Feel me -- Cameo


----------



## luckytrim

See Me, Feel Me - the Who (from "Tommy")


----------



## jabbur

I Feel Fine - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

I Feel Pretty - From west side story


----------



## Leolady

Sorry, I've been busy on another forum....

Pretty Woman -- Roy Orbison


----------



## jabbur

Pretty Baby - Dean Martin


----------



## Leolady

Baby, baby, baby -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## jabbur

Ooo baby baby - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Leolady

My Baby -- Temptations


----------



## jabbur

Maybe baby - Buddy Holly


----------



## Leolady

Maybe -- Chantells


----------



## jabbur

Maybe your baby's got the blues - Judds


----------



## Leolady

Maybe your baby -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## jabbur

reconsider baby - Elvis


----------



## Leolady

Baby I'm for Real -- The Originals


----------



## jabbur

Here in the Real World - Alan Jackson


----------



## Luvs2Cook

The Name Game _ ?Artist


----------



## jabbur

Play the Game - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

> The Name Game _ ?Artist


(Shirley Ellis - 1964 or 65)

I Don't Wanna Play House - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Leolady

A house is not a home -  Luthor Vandross


----------



## luckytrim

House of Blue Lights - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Leolady

House of the Rising Sun -- The Animals


----------



## jabbur

Baby Let's Play House - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Let's have a Party - Wanda Jackson


----------



## Leolady

Having a Party -- Sam Cooke


----------



## jabbur

It's my Party - Leslie Gore


----------



## Leolady

It's a Shame -- The Spinners


----------



## jabbur

ain't that a shame - Fats Domino


----------



## Leolady

Aint no way -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## jabbur

Ain't no Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross


----------



## Leolady

High on Sunshine -- Commodores


----------



## bglc32

You are my sunshine.


----------



## jabbur

Sunshine on My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

High on Sunshine -- Commodores


----------



## jabbur

Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

Theme from Rocky -- ?


----------



## jabbur

Rocky Top - Conway Twitty


----------



## Leolady

Top of the world  -- Carpenters


----------



## Naia

King of Kings - Motorhead


----------



## pugger

Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson


----------



## jabbur

We Three Kings - traditional


----------



## Naia

We Are The Champions - Queen


----------



## Leolady

Where are you -- Main Ingredient


----------



## luckytrim

*Where Were You* (*On Our Wedding Day*) - Lloyd Price.


----------



## Leolady

Wedding Bell Blues -- Fifth Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

Wedding Bells (will never ring for me) - Hank Williams


----------



## Leolady

With this ring -- The Platters


----------



## luckytrim

with this ring I thee wed - Hank Snow


----------



## Leolady

This time it's real -- Tower of Power


----------



## luckytrim

No Another Time - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Leolady

Just another day -- Tower of Power


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Rob Another Man's Castle - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Leolady

Keeper of the Castle -- Four Tops


----------



## jabbur

Castle on a Cloud - Les Mis soundtrack


----------



## Leolady

Get off my cloud == Rolling Stones


----------



## jabbur

Get Back - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Get Ready -- Temptations


----------



## jabbur

Hallelujah I'm ready - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## luckytrim

people get ready - Chambers Bros.


----------



## Leolady

Ready or Not -- The Delphonics


----------



## jabbur

Why not me?  - Judds


----------



## Leolady

Why don't we fall in love -- Deniece Williams


----------



## luckytrim

Let's Fall in Love - Sinatra


----------



## Leolady

Let's stay together -- Al Green


----------



## luckytrim

together again - buck owens


----------



## Leolady

Always Together -- The Dells


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Come Together  -  Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Come and go with me -- Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## pugger

Come and Go Blues - Gregg Allman


----------



## Leolady

Come see about me -- Supremes


----------



## jabbur

Come Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Leolady

Monday, Monday -- Mommas and the Poppas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Manic Monday  -  Bangles


----------



## Leolady

Blue Monday - Fats Domino


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Call It Stormy Monday But Tuesdays Just As Bad  -  T-Bone Walker


----------



## Leolady

Rainy days and Mondays -- Carpenters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rain Drops Keep Falling On My Head  -  Burt Bacherach/B.J. Thomas


----------



## jabbur

who'll stop the rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Stop in the name of love, supremes


----------



## jabbur

I got a name - Jim Croce


----------



## pugger

Horse with no name - America


----------



## Leolady

Name Game -  ?


----------



## luckytrim

(Shirley Ellis)

Name of the Game - ABBA


----------



## Leolady

Thanks luckytrim.  I had a brain fart.

Playing your game -- Barry White


----------



## getoutamykitchen

They're Playing Our Song  -  Neal McCoy


----------



## Leolady

This is my love song -- Intruders


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Your Song  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## Leolady

A song for Donny -- The Whispers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Song For Donna  -  Gary Moore


----------



## Leolady

Don't play that Song -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Be Stupid  -  Shania Twain


----------



## Leolady

Be my girl == Dramatics


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Calendar Girl  -  Neil Sedaka


----------



## Leolady

Girl, girl, girl -- The Temptations


----------



## luckytrim

Girl, you're a Woman now - (??)


----------



## Leolady

Woman's gotta have it -- Bobby Womack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

luckytrim said:


> Girl, you're a Woman now - (??)


 
ther was a song by Gary Puckett and the Union Gap called This girl is a woman now.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Leolady said:


> Woman's gotta have it -- Bobby Womack


 
Gotta Alot Of Rhythm In My Soul  -  Patsy Cline


----------



## Leolady

Gotta lot of living to do.  -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Living In Fast Foward  -  Kenny Chesney


----------



## Leolady

Living for the city -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

we built this city - starship


----------



## jabbur

The City of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Leolady

I'll try something new -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## pugger

Fool for the City - Foghat


----------



## Leolady

Why do fools fall in love -- Frankie Lymon & the teenagers


----------



## jabbur

Fool's Paradise - Buddy Holly


----------



## Leolady

Fool in love -- Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## jabbur

Love me Tender - Elvis


----------



## Leolady

Tenderly -- Nat King Cole


----------



## jabbur

Softly and Tenderly - traditional hymn


----------



## luckytrim

killing me softly - roberta flack


----------



## Leolady

Please Return your love to me -- The Temptations


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Please please me, Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Please, please, please -- James Brown


----------



## luckytrim

please come to boston - kenny loggins


----------



## Leolady

Come on over to my place -- Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## Luvs2Cook

come together - beatles


----------



## Leolady

Together -- Intruders


----------



## jabbur

We're all in this together - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## Leolady

All that I have -- The Moments


----------



## luckytrim

all i have to offer you is me - charley pride


----------



## Leolady

Have you seen her - Chilites


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You send me / Sam Cooke


----------



## Leolady

You are everything -- Stylistics


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Your song, Elton


----------



## Leolady

Song sung blue -- ?


----------



## pugger

Every day I have the blues - BB King

ps, I think song sung blue is Neil Diamond


----------



## Luvs2Cook

yes, it is Neil diamond.


Blue Moon - ? artist


----------



## jabbur

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Bill Monroe

The Marcels did Blue Moon.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Kentucky Rain - Neil Diamond   (thanks)


----------



## Leolady

Walking in the rain -- Love Unlimited


----------



## jabbur

Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## Leolady

Raindrops -- Dee Clark


----------



## pugger

Love, rain or me - The Who

I think that's it


----------



## Leolady

Love Ballad -- LTD


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Love to love you babe. ? artist


----------



## luckytrim

(love to love you baby -donna summer)


love shack - B52's


----------



## jabbur

You're nobody til somebody loves you - Dean Martin


----------



## pugger

Everybody loves somebody - Dean Martin


----------



## jabbur

Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song - BJ Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

serve somebody - bob dylan


----------



## jabbur

somebody to love - Queen


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Baby I love your way, Peter Frampton


----------



## luckytrim

pick me up on your way down - charlie walker


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Down Town  - Petula ??


----------



## luckytrim

(Clarke)
small town saturday night - hal ketchum


----------



## pugger

Saturday Night ('s alright for fighting) - Elton John


----------



## Leolady

It's alright -- JJ Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

all right - webb pierce


----------



## Leolady

All in the game -- 4 Tops


----------



## Luvs2Cook

All my lovin' - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Loving you -- Minnie Ripperton


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Leolady said:


> Loving you -- Minnie Ripperton


 
I loved that song!!!


Because you loved me, Celine Dion
​


----------



## Leolady

You -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You make me feel like a natural woman, Aretha!


----------



## Leolady

Natural High -- Bloodstone!


----------



## luckytrim

> All in the game -- 4 Tops


tommy edwards- was a 1958 hit Carl Sigman composed the lyrics in 1951 to a wordless 1911 composition entitled "Melody in A Major," written by Charles dawes, later Vice President of the United States under Calvin Coolidge. It is the only #1 pop single to have been cowritten by a U.S. Vice President.


----------



## luckytrim

You take me on a natural high - merle haggard


----------



## Leolady

That's good to know.  But I like the Four Tops version better!


----------



## Leolady

What does it take -- Jr Walker & the All Stars


----------



## luckytrim

(couldn't say-- never heard them do it)
what part of NO don't you understand - Reba MacEntire


----------



## jabbur

Take the A Train - Duke Ellington

Whoops LT beat me to it.

What's love got to do with it - Tina Turner


----------



## Leolady

With you -- Moments


----------



## luckytrim

you can't take it with you - T. Graham Brown


----------



## Leolady

Take my love -- Main Ingredient


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Don't you love me anymore / Joe Cocker


----------



## Leolady

Love makes a woman - Barabra Ackland


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I am Woman / Helen Reddy


----------



## Leolady

I only meant to wet my feet -- The Whispers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

I had a dream / Ray Charles


----------



## Leolady

Daydreaming -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## luckytrim

daydream believer - Monkees


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dream dream dream, Everly Bros


----------



## mudbug

What a Day for a Daydream - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Day Tripper - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

That'll be the day - buddy holly


----------



## pugger

Dancing Days - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

DANCING WITH MYSELF - Billy Idol


----------



## jabbur

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## luckytrim

Gueen of the Silver Dollar - Emmylou Harris


----------



## pugger

Silver Wings - Merle Haggard


----------



## luckytrim

You can take the wings off me - Reba McEntire


----------



## Luvs2Cook

*Take *the long way home / supertramp


----------



## luckytrim

Green Green Grass of Home - merle haggard


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Coming home soldier, Bobby Vinton


----------



## luckytrim

A Soldier's Last Letter - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Leolady

Write a letter to myself -- Chilites


----------



## luckytrim

the letter - the boxtops


----------



## jabbur

I'm gonna sit right down and write myself a letter - Fats Waller


----------



## middie

Letters From Home... John Michael Montgomery


----------



## luckytrim

take a letter, maria - R.B. GREAVES


----------



## jabbur

How do you solve a problem like Maria? - Sound of Music


----------



## Leolady

Take time to know her ---Percy Sledge

OPPPS  too late


How do you mend a broken heart == Al Green


----------



## luckytrim

How Can You mend a broken heart* - Bee Gee's*


----------



## Leolady

Can I -  Eddie Kendricks


----------



## luckytrim

Can I have this dance (for the rest of my life) - i think helen reddy ?


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dancing Queen - Abba


----------



## Leolady

Dancing machine -- Jackson 5


----------



## jabbur

Dance Little Jean - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

The last dance -  Donna Summers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Let's Dance, David Bowie


----------



## Leolady

Let's groove tonight -- Earth, Wind, & FIRE!


----------



## jabbur

The Dance - Garth Brooks

Not fast enough!

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Leolady

The Night I fell in love == Luther Vandross


----------



## luckytrim

i love the night life- alicia something


----------



## Leolady

I love music -  Ojays


----------



## luckytrim

I love...  - Tom T. Hall


----------



## Leolady

I love, I love -- The Temprees


----------



## luckytrim

I love how you love me - the paris sisters / bobby Vinton


----------



## Leolady

Love's Holiday -- Earth, Wind, & FIRE!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Love will keep us together, Captain & Tenille


----------



## Leolady

Love on a 2 way street -- the Moments


----------



## Luvs2Cook

dancing in the street - ? Artist


----------



## Leolady

Martha & the Vandellas

I just can't stop dancing -- Archie Bell and the Drells


----------



## luckytrim

can't help myself - four tops


----------



## Leolady

I can't see me without you -- Main Ingredient


----------



## luckytrim

within you without you - beatles


----------



## Leolady

You are everything -- Stylistics


----------



## luckytrim

everything is beautiful - ray stevens


----------



## Leolady

It's a beautiful Morning -- The young Rascals


----------



## luckytrim

sunday morning comin' down - Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

Touch me in the Morning -- Diana Ross


----------



## luckytrim

morning has broken - cat stevens


----------



## Luvs2Cook

The morning after, Maureen McGovern


----------



## luckytrim

it's morning (and I still love you) - Jesse Coulter (Waylon's Wife)


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sunday Morning, Maroon 5


----------



## luckytrim

saturday morning - harry chapin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Saturday In The Park  -  Chicago


----------



## jabbur

MacArthur Park - Donna Summer


----------



## luckytrim

(Margie's at) The Lincoln Park Inn


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Palisades Park / The Ramones


----------



## Leolady

Park Song -- Laura Nyro


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Song Sung Blue / Neil Diamond


----------



## Leolady

Sing a Song -- Earth, Wind, & FIRE!


----------



## Luvs2Cook

*A *woman in love, Barbra Streisand


----------



## Leolady

La La means I love you -- Delphonics


----------



## luckytrim

Woman in love - barbara streisand


----------



## Leolady

Lovely way she loves -- Moments


----------



## jabbur

she loves you - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

You've been my inspiration -- Main Ingredient


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You've Got A Friend  -  Carole King


----------



## luckytrim

got a lot of living to do - elvis


----------



## Leolady

Living for the city -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

what am i living for- Solomon Burke / Conway Twitty / Van Morrison


----------



## Leolady

Country Living -- Stylistics


----------



## luckytrim

Country sunshine - dottie west


----------



## jabbur

Born Country - Alabama


----------



## Leolady

This is my Country -- The Impressions


----------



## jabbur

This is My Father's World - Amy Grant


----------



## Leolady

The world is a ghetto -- War


----------



## jabbur

In the Ghetto - Elvis


----------



## Leolady

Stop in the name of love -- Supremes


----------



## luckytrim

The Game of Love - Santana


----------



## jabbur

Love on the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Leolady

Love is where you find it -- Whispers


----------



## luckytrim

I Wonder where You Are Tonight - Bluegrass Cardinals


----------



## Leolady

Where are you -- Main Ingredient


----------



## luckytrim

would you catch a fallen star - john anderson


----------



## Leolady

You are my Starship -- Norman Connors


----------



## luckytrim

you are my sunshine - traditional


----------



## Leolady

You are my Sunshine -- The Ojays


----------



## pugger

Sunshine of my Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Leolady

Lifetime thing for you -- Isaac Hayes


----------



## jabbur

Wild thing - the Troggs


----------



## Leolady

The way you do the things you do -- Temptations


----------



## jabbur

Do You Know the Way to San Jose? - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Leolady

If you don't know me by now -- Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes


----------



## jabbur

To know him is to love him - Dolly Parton


----------



## Leolady

I want to know your name -- Intruders


----------



## jabbur

A boy named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

I call your name -- Debarge


----------



## jabbur

Crazy little thing called love - Queen


----------



## Leolady

Little bitty pretty one -- Frankie Lymons & the Teenagers


----------



## jabbur

A Little Bit me, a Little bit you - Monkees


----------



## Leolady

Little Darling -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## bglc32

Hello Darlin' - Conway Twitty


----------



## Leolady

Darling Dear -- Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim

YouDon't Have to Call me Darlin', Darlin' - DAVID ALLEN COE


----------



## jabbur

You don't have to say you love me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You don't bring me flowers, Streisand / Diamond


----------



## Luvs2Cook

next


----------



## luckytrim

flowers on the wall - statler bros.


----------



## Luvs2Cook

On and on - ? artist


----------



## bglc32

On top of old Smokey ...


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Old man river - Neil Young??


----------



## bglc32

River of Love - George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

river stay away from my door - charlie rich / sinatra / fiona apple


----------



## Leolady

Moon River -- Andy Williams


----------



## bglc32

Blue Moon


----------



## Leolady

The Marcels

Blue Velvet == Bobby Vinton


----------



## bglc32

Black Velvet - Melissa Etheredge


----------



## Leolady

Black is Black -- Beau Brummels


----------



## jabbur

The Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

This is a man's world -- James Brown


----------



## jabbur

It the end of the world as we know it - REM


----------



## Leolady

It's your thing -- Isley Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

It's Too Late Baby - Carole King


----------



## Leolady

Is it too late -- Tavares


----------



## jabbur

Late Night Radio - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

Night shift -- Commodores


----------



## luckytrim

here comes the night - dwight yoakum


----------



## Leolady

Here and now -- Luther Vandross


----------



## jabbur

Here we are - Alabama


----------



## Leolady

Why can't we fall in love --- Denice Williams


----------



## luckytrim

I can't help it (if I'm still in love with you) - Hank Williams


----------



## Leolady

Still in love with you -- Al Green


----------



## luckytrim

In the Still of the Night - five satins


----------



## Leolady

Night time is the right time -- Ray Charles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Time is on my side, STones


----------



## Leolady

Side Show -- Blue Magic


----------



## luckytrim

I'm on the out side lookin' in - ???


----------



## Leolady

Little Anthony and the Imperials

Outside Woman -- Bloodstone


----------



## jabbur

witchy woman - Eagles


----------



## Leolady

Make me the woman you come home to --- Gladys Knight


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Home Chicago - Blues Brothers


----------



## bglc32

Sweet Home Alabama - Skynard


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Sweet Caroline / Neil D.


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Hour of Prayer - hymn


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Midnight Hour / ? artist


----------



## jabbur

Luvs2Cook said:


> Midnight Hour / ? artist


 Wilson Pickett

Midnight Flyer - Eagles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Fly me to the moon / Frank S.


----------



## jabbur

Ill Fly Away - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## bglc32

Away in a Manger


----------



## jabbur

Fly away - John Denver and Olivia Newton John


----------



## bglc32

Born to Fly - Sarah Evans


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Born in the USA / Springstein


----------



## Leolady

In the garden -- hymn


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Octopuses garden / beatles


----------



## Leolady

Secret Garden == Madonna


----------



## jabbur

Secret Mountain Hideout - Micheal Murphy


----------



## bglc32

Smokey Mountain Rain - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## jabbur

Raining in my heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## Luvs2Cook

rainy days and mondays / carpenters


----------



## jabbur

the rain, rain, rain came down, down, down - Winnie-the-Pooh and the Blustery Day


----------



## luckytrim

Uh, Oh ! don't let the rain come down - kingston trio


----------



## jabbur

Don't let the Sun Catch you Crying - Ray Charles


----------



## Leolady

Just don't want to be lonely -- Main Ingredient


----------



## luckytrim

lonely days and lonely nights - Freddie Fender


----------



## Leolady

A Lonely Man  -- Chilites


----------



## pugger

Lonely, Lonely Girl - Velvelettes


----------



## Leolady

Hey there lonely girl -- Eddie Holman


----------



## luckytrim

I just realized ! Freddies song was WASTED days and WASTED nights.........
Sorrreeee


----------



## Leolady

Too late now!


----------



## luckytrim

Good Morning Little School girl - The dead


----------



## Leolady

Good morning starshine -- cast from Hair?


----------



## luckytrim

Angel of the Morning - Merrilee Rush and The Turnabouts / Melba Montgomery / Juice Newton


----------



## Leolady

Touch me in the Morning -- Diana Ross


----------



## luckytrim

Touch Me Babe - The doors


----------



## Leolady

Feel Me -- Cameo


----------



## luckytrim

When You Touch Me - Brandy


----------



## Leolady

Use me -- Bill Withers


----------



## jabbur

Take a Chance on Me - ABBA


----------



## Leolady

Chances are -- Johnny Mathis


----------



## LaurenG

Gimme a Chance -Plain White T's


----------



## Leolady

Gimme some kind of sign -- Brenton Wood


----------



## jabbur

Here's your sign - Bill Engvall


----------



## Leolady

Here I go again -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## jabbur

Back Home Again - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

Back in love again -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## luckytrim

Back on my Mind Again - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## bglc32

Always on My Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

Gentle on my mind - Glenn Campbell


----------



## jabbur

I will always love you - Dolly Parton


----------



## jabbur

luckytrim said:


> Gentle on my mind - Glenn Campbell


 
  OOPS! LT got there first!

Suspicious Minds - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

suspicious - eddie rabbit

no, wait- that doesn't give you much
to work with.....

We Must have been out of our Minds - George Jones & Melba Montgomery


----------



## jabbur

There Must be a Better Way - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## luckytrim

There Must be More to Love Than This - Jerry lee Lewis


----------



## Luvs2Cook

to sir with love / lulu


----------



## Leolady

Sir Duke -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## jabbur

Duke of Earl - Gene Chandler


----------



## Leolady

Ball of Confusion -- Temptations


----------



## luckytrim

Spanish Fire Ball - Hank Snow


----------



## Leolady

Fire -- Ohio Players


----------



## luckytrim

(There's a) Fire in the Night - Alabama


----------



## Leolady

Feel the Fire -- Peabo Bryson


----------



## luckytrim

I Feel The Country Calling Me - Mac Davis


----------



## Leolady

Feel like making love -- Roberta Flack


----------



## luckytrim

Making Up for Lost Time - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Leolady

Make up to break up -- Stylistics


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Breaking up is hard to do / Neil Sedaka


----------



## Leolady

Break your Promise -- Delphonics


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Promises, Promises / Dionne Warwick


----------



## Leolady

Promise me -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## jabbur

I never Promised you a rose garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Luvs2Cook

This I Promise You
N Sync


----------



## Leolady

This is for the lover in you -- Shalamar


----------



## jabbur

50 ways to leave your lover - Paul Simon


----------



## Leolady

The way I love you -- Continental Four


----------



## lifesaver

I will always love you >>>> Whitney Houston


----------



## Leolady

Always Together --  The Dells


----------



## luckytrim

our names aren't mention together anymore - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Leolady

Our Love -- Natalie Cole


----------



## jabbur

That's whar our life is - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Leolady

That's the way love is -- Bobby  Blue Bland


----------



## luckytrim

that's the way it goes - george harrison


----------



## Luvs2Cook

My Way - Frank S


----------



## Leolady

The way of the world -- Earth, Wind, & FIRE!


----------



## jabbur

What a wonderful world - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Leolady

What a difference a day makes -- Dinah Washington


----------



## jabbur

What's forever for? - Micheal Martin Murphey


----------



## luckytrim

End of the World - Skeeter Davis


----------



## Leolady

Endless love -- Lionel Richie


----------



## bglc32

I honestly love you - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Baby I _love _your way, Peter Frampton


----------



## bglc32

Baby Baby - Amy Grant


----------



## Leolady

Baby, baby, baby --- Aretha Franklin


----------



## bglc32

Baby Mine - Bette Midler


----------



## Leolady

OOO Baby, Baby -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Baby Baby don't get hooked on me.... ? Artist


----------



## Leolady

Baby don't you go -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## luckytrim

Baby Your Baby - George Strait


----------



## jabbur

BAby what do ya want me to do? - Elvis


----------



## Luvs2Cook

There goes my baby, Drifters


----------



## luckytrim

There goes my Everything........ name escapes my at the moment


----------



## jabbur

Everything's coming up roses - Ethel Merman


----------



## Leolady

You are Everything --- Stylistics


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Everything is beautiful / ?


----------



## luckytrim

There goes my everything - Jack Greene


----------



## jabbur

There's a kind of a hush - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Luvs2Cook

jabbur said:


> There's a kind of a hush - Herman's Hermits


 
 great song.



Hush / Deep Purple


----------



## jabbur

Hush little baby don't say a word - traditional


----------



## bertjo44

Baby It's Cold Outside


----------



## mudbug

It's a Beautiful Morning - The Young Rascals


----------



## luckytrim

beautiful, beautiful brown eyes-


----------



## jabbur

Little Brown Jug - Glenn Miller


----------



## Leolady

Little bitty pretty one -- Frankie Lymon/Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim

I Feel Pretty - West Side Story


----------



## Leolady

I feel fine -- Beatles


----------



## pugger

Tony Carey - _A Fine, Fine Day_


----------



## Leolady

One fine day -- Chiffons


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You Picked A *Fine* Time To Leave Me Lucille  -  Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

between this time and the next time - Gene Watson


----------



## jabbur

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Leolady

Night time is the right time -- Ray Charles


----------



## luckytrim

Right Time of the Night - Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Leolady

Night life -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

The Night Life (ain't no Good Life) - Ray Price


----------



## Leolady

Lifetime thing for you -- Isaac Hayes


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Time in a bottle / Jim Croce


----------



## Leolady

King pleasure --  Joe Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

King of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Leolady

Roadrunner -- Jr Walker and the Allstars


----------



## bglc32

On the Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Leolady

Here I go again -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## luckytrim

Here we go again - Paramour


----------



## jabbur

Here you come again - Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

Here without You - Three Doors down


----------



## pugger

Do you feel like I do - Peter Frampton


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Do you hear what I hear / ?


----------



## jabbur

Do you wanna dance? - Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Do You love as Good as You Look - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Leolady

Do I Do == Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

do I love you - billy stewart


----------



## Leolady

When love comes calling --- Deneice Williams


----------



## jabbur

Calling Baton Rouge - Oak Ridge Boys (Garth Brooks also did a version)


----------



## Leolady

Call me -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## luckytrim

Just call Me Lonesome - Radney Foster


----------



## jabbur

Are you Lonesome tonight? - Elvis


----------



## Leolady

Tonight I celebrate my love --- Peabo Bryson Roberta Flack


----------



## luckytrim

never my love - 5th dimension


----------



## Leolady

Never can say goodbye -- Isaac Hayes


----------



## jabbur

Goodbye yellow brick road - Elton John


----------



## Leolady

Kiss and say goodbye -- Manhattans


----------



## jabbur

Hello Goodbye - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Hello Stranger -- Barbara Lewis


----------



## jabbur

strangers in the night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Luvs2Cook

In the still of the night / ?


----------



## Leolady

Still -- Lionel Richie


----------



## luckytrim

(Five Satins)

Still crazy (after all these years) - paul Simon


----------



## Leolady

I'm still in love -- Al Green


----------



## jabbur

I'm looking over a four-leaf clover - traditional


----------



## Leolady

Looking through the windows -- Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim

I'm Looking through you - Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Looking out my back door - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## pugger

Baby come back - Hall & Oates


----------



## jabbur

Y'all Come Back Saloon - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## luckytrim

If the Back Door Could Talk - Webb Pierce


----------



## jabbur

If I could talk to the animals - Original Dr. Doolittle movie (Rex Harrison)


----------



## Sonne

If I could (change the world) - Eric Clapton


----------



## jabbur

If I can dream - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Prop me up beside the jukebox if I die - Joe Diffie


----------



## jabbur

Don't rock the jukebox - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley & his Comets


----------



## jabbur

My grandfather's Clock - children's song


----------



## Leolady

My girl -- Temptations


----------



## jabbur

Thank Heaven for Little Girls - Maurice Chevalier


----------



## luckytrim

tears in heaven - Eric clapton


----------



## jabbur

Tracks of my Tears - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

Smoke along the tracks - hmmm; name escapes me


----------



## Leolady

Smoke gets in your eyes -- Platters


----------



## luckytrim

I can see the Want to in your eyes - Conway Twitty (the best friend a love song ever had)


----------



## Leolady

In your eyes -- Peabo Bryson


----------



## jabbur

Betty Davis Eyes - Debby Harry (?)


----------



## luckytrim

(Kim Carne)

These Eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## Leolady

Brown eyed woman -- Righteous Bros.


----------



## luckytrim

brown-eyed girl - Van Morrison


----------



## jabbur

Bad, Bad, Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

haha well, THAT worked out well, Jabbur


----------



## luckytrim

good lovin' gone bad - bad company / ray charles / john anderson


----------



## Leolady

Super bad -- James Brown


----------



## jabbur

super trouper - ABBA


----------



## Leolady

Superwoman -- Karyn White


----------



## jabbur

Jesus Christ Super Star - from the musical


----------



## Leolady

Another star -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## jabbur

another somebody done somebody wrong song - bj thomas


----------



## Leolady

Sing a song -- Earth wind & fire


----------



## luckytrim

Mama sang a song - Bill Anderson


----------



## bglc32

Mama He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## jabbur

This crazy love - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Love, Oh Crazy Love - Carl Smith and June Carter


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Crazy / Patsy Cline


----------



## jabbur

Still crazy after all these years - Paul Simon


----------



## Leolady

5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 years of love -  The Presidents


----------



## luckytrim

victim of love - Eagles


----------



## Leolady

Love won't let me wait -- Major Harris


----------



## luckytrim

I won't let me - Descendants


----------



## bglc32

Let it be me - The Everly Brothers


----------



## jabbur

Don't let me down - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

let it be - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Let it be me -- Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway


----------



## jabbur

Don't let me be lonely tonight - James Taylor


----------



## Leolady

Just don't want to be lonely -- Main Ingredient


----------



## jabbur

Sgt pepper's lonely hearts club band - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

What becomes of the broken hearted -- Jimmy Ruffin


----------



## Barbara L

A Broken Wing -- Martina McBride

Barbara


----------



## Leolady

On the wings of love -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## Barbara L

I Can Only Love You Like a Man -- Trace Adkins

Barbara


----------



## Leolady

I had a talk with my man -- Mitty Collier


----------



## Barbara L

Talk to Me -- The Kinleys

Barbara


----------



## luckytrim

Talk Back Trembling lips - Ernest Ashworth


----------



## Leolady

Back in love again -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## luckytrim

I Wish That I Could Fall in Love Again - Jan Howard


----------



## Leolady

Why can't we fall in Love -- Deneice Williams


----------



## jabbur

Can't help loving that man of mine - from ShowBoat


----------



## Leolady

Can't help myself -- Four Tops


----------



## bglc32

All by myself - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Leolady

All that I have -- the Moments


----------



## bglc32

I wouldn't have it any other way -Aaron Tippin


----------



## Leolady

Any day now -- Chuck Jackson


----------



## bglc32

Independance Day - Martina McBride


----------



## Leolady

Day Tripper -- Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Day by Day - from "Godspell


----------



## Leolady

Night and day -- Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## luckytrim

Here Comes the Night - Them (Van Morrison's first popular band)


----------



## jabbur

I love the nightlife - Alicia Bridges


----------



## luckytrim

Have i Told You Lately theat I Love You - Jim Reeves


----------



## jabbur

Have you ever seen the rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## luckytrim

(Just) walking in the rain - Johnny Ray



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCjTWYoRTzM


----------



## bglc32

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## jabbur

Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley

YouTube - Sheb Wooley - Purple People Eater (1958)


----------



## bglc32

Short People - Randy Newman


----------



## luckytrim

SHORT SWEET RIDE - aLAN jACKSON


----------



## Leolady

Sweet Love -- the Commodores


----------



## luckytrim

For your Precious Love - Jerry Butler


----------



## Leolady

Good one!

Precious, Precious -- Jackie Moore


----------



## luckytrim

Take My Hand, Precious Lord - Red Foley


----------



## Leolady

Grandma's hands == Bill Withers


----------



## jabbur

Grandma's feather bed - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

10 in the bed -- Children's song


----------



## mudbug

"...bet your woman's up in bed with old *Panama Red*" 
(Burrito Bros, I think.  Sorry, couldn't think of anything else)


----------



## Leolady

Betcha by golly wow -- the Chilites


----------



## mudbug

Good Golly Miss Molly!


----------



## Leolady

Little Richard!

I miss you -- Harold Melvin & the blue notes


----------



## mudbug

Miss You - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Leolady

You're welcome to stop on by -- Bobby Womack


----------



## jabbur

Stop in the name of love - Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## Leolady

I just want to stop -- Gino Vanneli [sp]


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Leolady

Always and forever -- Heatwave!


----------



## jabbur

forever in blue jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Leolady

Stranger in my arms -- the Cookies


----------



## jabbur

In my room - 
Beach Boys


----------



## Luvs2Cook

My Way / Frank S.


----------



## jabbur

Something in the way she moves - James Taylor


----------



## Leolady

Something -  Bloodstone


----------



## mudbug

Somewhere Over the Rainbow


----------



## luckytrim

Cross over the bridge - patti page


----------



## Leolady

Turn off the Lights -- Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## luckytrim

Turn Turn Turn - The Byrds


----------



## Leolady

Turn around -- Deneice Williams


----------



## luckytrim

Do the Mess Around - Professor Longhair


----------



## bglc32

DO you believe in love - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## jabbur

Daydream Believer - Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

Daydream - the Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## mudbug

Dream a Little Dream of Me - Mamas and Papas


----------



## luckytrim

wHEN i dREAM (i DREAM OF yOU) - cRYSTAL gAYLE


----------



## Leolady

Dream World -- Continental Four


----------



## luckytrim

A World Without Love - Peter and Gordon


----------



## Leolady

The world is a ghetto -- War


----------



## mudbug

We ARe The World - everybody sing!


----------



## Leolady

The whole world is a Masquerade -- Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## luckytrim

He's got the Whole World in His Hands - Mahalia Jackson et. al.


----------



## jabbur

Shake hands with your Uncle Max - Allan Sherman


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Hands across the water / Wings ?


----------



## luckytrim

> Hands across the water / Wings ?


I know of a Tsunami relief CD, various artists, by that name, but nthing else comes to mind.......

You took Him Off my Hands (now please take him off my mind) - Patsy Cline


----------



## Luvs2Cook

You shook me ( all night long) ?  **I'm not good @ remembering band names! LOL


----------



## jabbur

luckytrim said:


> I know of a Tsunami relief CD, various artists, by that name, but nthing else comes to mind.......
> 
> You took Him Off my Hands (now please take him off my mind) - Patsy Cline



Maybe she was thinking of the Beatles song Uncle Albert which has that phrase prominent in the chorus.

Look heart No hands - Randy Travis


----------



## jabbur

Luvs2Cook said:


> You shook me ( all night long) ?  **I'm not good @ remembering band names! LOL



OOps

 All Shook up - Elvis


----------



## Luvs2Cook

All my lovin' / Beatles


----------



## Leolady

All that I have -- the Moments


----------



## luckytrim

All that jazz - chicago the musical


----------



## Leolady

All and All -- Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## jabbur

All my rowdy friends - Hank Jr.


----------



## Leolady

My Guy -- Mary Wells


----------



## luckytrim

My Sharona - ??


----------



## jabbur

luckytrim said:


> My Sharona - ??



I think that was The Knack.

Raining in my heart - Buddy Holly


----------



## Leolady

This old heart of mine -- Isley Brothers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Old Man / Neil Young


----------



## Leolady

You're still a young man -- Tower of power


----------



## luckytrim

I'm too old to die young - Moe Bandy


----------



## Leolady

Too late to turn back now -- Cornelius Brothers and Sister Rose


----------



## luckytrim

One Promise too late - Reba McEntire


----------



## Leolady

Promise me -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## jabbur

poems,prayers and promises - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

I say a little prayer --- Dionne Warwick


----------



## luckytrim

I say a little prayer (for you) - petula clark


----------



## Leolady

Say you -- the Temptations


----------



## luckytrim

I stand corrected - Dionne.
was changing it to "My Prayer when DING !


----------



## luckytrim

Say you, say me - lionel richie


----------



## Leolady

You and me go a long ways back -- Bloodstone


----------



## luckytrim

Long Black Veil - Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Callisto in NC

Black Velvet ~ Alannah Myles


----------



## Leolady

Black magic woman -- Santana


----------



## jabbur

That old black magic - Spike Jones


----------



## Leolady

That's the way I feel about cha -- Bobby Womack


----------



## luckytrim

That's the Way it is - Celine Dion


----------



## Leolady

It's Real -- Average White Band


----------



## jabbur

Here in the Real World - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

Just like real people - The Kendalls


----------



## jabbur

Just one look - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

Just One Time - Don Gibson


----------



## Leolady

Just once -- James Ingram


----------



## jabbur

I just can't help believing - Elvis


----------



## Leolady

I can't get you out of my head -- Main Ingredient


----------



## luckytrim

I Want you out of my Head
(and Back in my Bed) - Loretta Lynn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sleeping Single In A Double Bed  -  Barbara Mandrell


----------



## luckytrim

She's acting Single (and I'm Drinkin' Doubles) - Moe Bandy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Single White Female  -  Chely Wright


----------



## jabbur

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Leolady

This Christmas -- Donny Hathaway


----------



## luckytrim

Christmas is for Kids - Eddie Raven


----------



## Leolady

This is for the lover in you -- Howard Hewitt/Shalamar


----------



## luckytrim

This is the Thanks I Get - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Leolady

Thank you for your love -- Dramatics


----------



## Leolady

Thank you for lettin me be mice elf -- Sly & the Family Stone

Oh Oh!  I made a boo boo, I thought someone had posted and I hadn't


----------



## jabbur

That's okay, we forgive you!

Thank you for the music - ABBA


----------



## Leolady

Well thank you!

Dance to the music -- Sly & the family stone


----------



## jabbur

do you wanna dance? beach boys


----------



## Leolady

I just can't stop dancing -- Archie Bell and the Drells


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stop In The Name Of Love  -  The Supremes


----------



## Leolady

I call your name -- Debarge


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cattle Call  -  Eddy Arnold


----------



## Leolady

Call me -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Me & Bobby McGee  -  Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Leolady

Feel Me -- Cameo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hook On A Feeling  -  B.J. Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

Love is on a roll - Don Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Roll Over Beethoven  -  Chuck Berry


----------



## jabbur

Roll me away - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## luckytrim

Drift Away - Dobie Gray


----------



## jabbur

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## luckytrim

Come in Out of the Pain - Doug Stone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Come Together  -  The Beetles


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Come Together  -  The Beetles



Beetles?? Pleeeeze Beatles lol


----------



## jabbur

Come Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## les

Let's Stay Together..


----------



## getoutamykitchen

les said:


> Beetles?? Pleeeeze Beatles lol



Please I blame spell check. I had it spelt the other way and changed it per spell check recommendation. Oh and by the way there is only one E in please and you forgot the A.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

les said:


> Let's Stay Together..



Stay  -  Sugarland


----------



## luckytrim

Texas women don't STAY Lonely long - Brooks and Done (oops! BAD spell checker!) Dunne


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> Please I blame spell check. I had it spelt the other way and changed it per spell check recommendation. Oh and by the way there is only one E in please and you forgot the A.


go read it again please  I think you'll find I said there are 2 e's in BEATLES 
spell recommendation may not show "the music group" i don't use that for names of people, it won't always recognise them


----------



## Leolady

I've been lonely too long -- The Rascals


----------



## mudbug

I've Been Loving You Too Long - Otis Redding


----------



## Leolady

Is it too late -- Tavares


----------



## luckytrim

too late to turn back now - (I fergit)


----------



## Leolady

Cornelius Brothers and Sister Rose

If you'd only turn around -- Deniece Williams


----------



## mudbug

Only Love Can Break A Heart - Gene Pitney


----------



## Leolady

Break up to make up -- Stylistics


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Breaking Up Is Hard To Do  -  Neil Sedaka


----------



## Leolady

So very hard to go -- Tower of Power


----------



## luckytrim

A Fine Way to Go - Carole King


----------



## jabbur

You picked a fine time to leave me Lucille - Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

If You Leave Me tonight, I'll Cry - Gary Morris


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Leaving on a jet plane / ?


----------



## Leolady

Leaving me -- the Presidents


----------



## luckytrim

Leaving on a jet plane / ? - Peter Paul & Mary


She's Leaving Home - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

She's gone -- Tavares


----------



## pugger

Tuesday's Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## jabbur

luckytrim said:


> Leaving on a jet plane / ? - Peter Paul & Mary
> 
> 
> She's Leaving Home - Beatles





Luvs2Cook said:


> Leaving on a jet plane / ?



Peter Paul and Mary were the first to record it but it was written by John Denver and he sang it at every concert.

Too gone too long - Randy Travis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Long And Winding Road  -  The Beetles


----------



## Leolady

Gone Fishing -- Theme from Harold Ensley's TV show "The Sportsman's Friend"


----------



## jabbur

fishin in the dark - nitty gritty dirt band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dark Moon  -  Chet Akins & Hank Snow


----------



## Leolady

Blue Moon -- the Marcels


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Blue  -  Leann Rimes


----------



## Leolady

Night Owl Blues -- Lovin Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim

> Peter Paul and Mary were the first to record it but it was written by John Denver and he sang it at every concert.


Thx- didn't know that.........

long and winding road / Gone Fishing ??


The Night has a Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Leolady

Land of a Thousand Dances -- Wilson Pickett


----------



## luckytrim

From Graceland to the Promised LAND - Merle haggard


----------



## jabbur

Promised Land - Elvis (also Chuck Berry)


----------



## Leolady

Break your promise -- the Delphonics


----------



## Mama

Breaking up is hard to do - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Leolady

Break up to make up -- Stylistics


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Break* It To Me Gently  -  Aretha Franklin


----------



## Leolady

Soft and Gentle -- Cameo


----------



## jabbur

Walk SOFTly on this heart of mine - Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## Leolady

Walk on By -- Isaac Hayes


----------



## luckytrim

Walk on Out of my Mind - Waylon


----------



## jabbur

Carolina in my mind - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

Georgia on my mind - Ray Charles


----------



## jabbur

Suspicious Minds - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Suspicion - Terry Stafford


----------



## jabbur

Suspicions - Eddie Rabbitt

(we may have to just start over!)


----------



## luckytrim

yep ! I'm drawing a blank- had Eddie in reserve...........

How about

Starting Over blues - Joe Diffie


----------



## jabbur

Stop and Start it All Again - Jonathan Edwards (not the politician!)


----------



## luckytrim

Stop ! In the Name of Love - Supremes


----------



## Leolady

Stop to Start -- Blue Magic


----------



## jabbur

Today I started loving you again - Merle Haggard


----------



## Leolady

Before I let you go -- Frankie Beverly and Maze


----------



## luckytrim

Before the Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender


----------



## Leolady

Lonely Teardrops -- Jackie Wilson


----------



## abecedarian

You're Only Lonely-JD Souther


----------



## Leolady

Just ask the lonely -- Four Tops


----------



## abecedarian

Just Get up And Close the Door-Johnny Rodriguez


----------



## Leolady

Close the door -  Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## jabbur

Close every door - Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat

 (Donny Osmond is the most famous Joseph.  Andy Gibb originated the part on Broadway But Micheal Damian is my choice.)


----------



## luckytrim

Who Left the Door to Heaven Open - Hank Thompson


----------



## jabbur

Breath of Heaven - Amy Grant


----------



## luckytrim

(With) Every Breath I Take - Gene Pitney

YouTube - Gene Pitney - Every Breath I Take


----------



## Leolady

With this ring -- The Platters


----------



## luckytrim

Golden Ring - George Jones


----------



## Leolady

Band of Gold -- Freda Payne


----------



## luckytrim

She Got the Gold Mine (I got the Shaft) - Jerry Reed

worth the read...

Well, I guess it was back in ’63
When eatin’ my cookin’ got the better of me,
So I asked this little girl I was goin’ with to be my wife.
Well, she said she would, so I said “I do”.
But I’da said I wouldn’t if I’da just knew
How sayin’ “I do” was gonna screw up all of my life!
Well, the first few years weren’t all that bad –
I’ll never forget the good times we had
‘Cause I’m reminded every month when I send her the child support.
Well, it wasn’t too long till the lust all died,
And I’ll admit I wasn’t too surprised
The day I come home and found my suitcase sittin’ out on the porch.
Well, I tried to get in – she changed the locks!
Then I found this note taped on the mailbox
That said, “Goodbye, turkey! My attorney will be in touch!” Mm-hmm…
So I decided right then and there
I’s gonna do what’s right – give her her fair share.
But brother – I didn’t know her share’s gon’ be THAT much!
She got the gold mine! She got the gold mine!
I got the shaft. I got the shaft.
They split it right down the middle,
And then they give her the better half.
Well, it all sounds sorta funny,
But it hurts too much to laugh.
She got the gold mine - I got the sha-a-aft.

Now, listen – you ain’t heard nothin’ yet:
Why, they give her the color television set,
Then they give her the house, the kids, and both of the cars! See?
Well, then they start talkin’ ‘bout child support,
Alimony, and the cost of the court –
Didn’t take me long to figure out how far in the toilet I was!
I’m tellin’ ya, they have made a mistake
‘Cause it adds up to more than this cowboy makes!
Besides; everything I ever had worth takin’, they’ve already took!
While she’s livin’ like a queen on alimony,
I’m workin’ two shifts eatin’ baloney,
Askin’ myself, “Why didn’t you just learn how to cook?!?!”
They give her the gold mine! She got the gold mine!
They give me the shaft. I got the shaft.
They said they’re splittin’ it all down the middle,
But she got the better half.
Well, it all sounds mighty funny,
But it hurts too much to laugh.
She got the gold mine - I got the sha-a-aft.

Well, she got the gold mine! She got the gold mine!
I got the shaft. I got the shaft.
They split it all down the middle,
And then they give her the better half.
Well, I guess it all sounds funny, Hoo, hoo, hoo, ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!
But it hurts too much to laugh.
She got the gold mine - I got the sha-a-aft.
(They ain’t kiddin’ me – I got the shaft.)


----------



## Leolady

She's gone -- Hall & Oates


----------



## jabbur

She's got the rhythm I got the blues - Alan Jackson


----------



## Leolady

You got me -- Joe Tex


----------



## luckytrim

You've got me to Hold on to - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Leolady

Got to give it up -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

How I got to Memphis - Bobby Bare


----------



## Leolady

How do you mend a broken heart -- Al Green


----------



## luckytrim

How do you Mend a Broken Heart - Bee Gees


----------



## Leolady

How could I let you get away -- the Spinners


----------



## jabbur

could I have this dance for the rest of my life - Anne Murray


----------



## Leolady

All that I have -- the Moments


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Have Mercy  -  The Judds


----------



## Reanie525i

Mercy Mercy Me


----------



## jabbur

Mountains of Mercy - Gaither Vocal Band


----------



## luckytrim

The Mountain's High (and the Valley's so Deep) - Dick & Dee Dee


----------



## jabbur

Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Barstool Mountain - Johnny Paycheck (I think)


----------



## Leolady

Get off my Mountain -- Dramatics


----------



## jabbur

Climb Every Mountain - from the Sound of Music


----------



## Leolady

Ain't no mountain high enough --- Marvin Gaye & Tammy Terrell


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Stop Till You Get *Enough*  -  Michael Jackson


----------



## jabbur

Please don't stop loving me - Dolly Parton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Release *Me* (And Let Me Love Again)  -  Englebert Humperdink


----------



## Leolady

Rescue Me -- Fontella Bass


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Emotional Rescue / Stones


----------



## jabbur

Past the Point of Rescue - Hal Ketchum


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Point Me In The Direction Of Albuquerque  -  The Partridge Family


----------



## Leolady

Me & Mrs Jones -- the Dramatics


----------



## jabbur

Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Leolady

It's such a lovely way she loves -- the Moments


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Are You Sure Hank Done It This *Way*   -   Waylon Jennings


----------



## Leolady

Check it out -- Tavares


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Check Yes Or No  -  George Strait


----------



## Leolady

No hiding place -- Gap Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hiding Out  -  Pete Townsend (The Who)


----------



## Leolady

Get out of my life == Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Get Back  -  The Beetles


----------



## Leolady

Get Ready -- the Temptations


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ready To Run  -  Dixie Chicks


----------



## Leolady

Ready or Not -- The Delphonics


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Not Counting You  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Say It's Not You - George Jones


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Everytime *you* go away / Paul Young


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Go Away* Little Girl  -  Donny Osmond (Gee, I wonder if I still have my membership in the Osmond Brothers Fan Club!)


----------



## jabbur

A little less conversation - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

The Conversation - Waylon Jennings and Hank Jr.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Little Less Conversation  -  Elvis


----------



## jabbur

one less set of footsteps - Jim Croce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Footsteps In The Dark  -  Isley Brothers


----------



## jabbur

Fishin' in the Dark - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Luvs2Cook

In the still of the night / ?


----------



## Yukonergal

Your Still the One


----------



## luckytrim

> In the still of the night


 - The Five Satins

You're Still New to Me - Paul Davis


----------



## jabbur

New York, New York - Frank Sinatra or Liza Minnelli


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'm In A New York State Of Mind  -  Billy Joel


----------



## Leolady

Mind blowing decisions -- Heatwave


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles  -  Les Brown & His Orchestra


----------



## Leolady

I'm sorry == Brenda Lee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word  -  Elton John


----------



## Leolady

So very hard to go -- Tower of Power


----------



## jabbur

Hard Day's Night - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Easy to be hard -- Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

It Ain't Easy Being Easy - Janie frickie


----------



## Leolady

Easy -- The Commodores


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It Don't Come Easy  -  Ringo Starr


----------



## luckytrim

It's So Easy - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Easy Come and Easy Go  -  Mama Cass Elliot


----------



## jabbur

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dark Blue Feeling  -  Clint Eastwood


----------



## luckytrim

Fishin' in the Dark - N.G.D.B.


----------



## jabbur

Life *IN THE* fast lane - Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Penny Lane  -  The Beetles


----------



## jabbur

Penny Wishes - Memphis Exchange


----------



## luckytrim

Penny Candy - Jim Reeves


----------



## jabbur

Candy Man - Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## Leolady

Candy -- Cameo


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Candy Man  -  Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Leolady

A man will be a man -- Isaac Hayes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance  -  Gene Pitney


----------



## Leolady

This is a man's world -- James Brown


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Color My World  -  Chicago


----------



## Leolady

The world is a ghetto -- War!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

In The Ghetto  -  Elvis Presley


----------



## Leolady

I'm on the outside looking in -- Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baby It's Cold Outside  -  Dinah Shore


----------



## jabbur

Baby you look good to me tonight - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

The coldest day of my life -- the Chilites

Jabbur you beat me sooooo

Look in your eyes -- Frankie Beverly & Maze


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sad Eyes  -  Leo Sayer


----------



## jabbur

Come and let me look in your eyes - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Look in my Eyes - The Crystals


----------



## Reanie525i

Betty Davis eyes


----------



## Leolady

Brown eyed woman -- Bill Medley/Righteous Brothers


----------



## jabbur

Don't it make my brown eyes blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain  -  Willie Nelson


----------



## KAYLINDA

I'm crying my heart out over you


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Grandma Got Run *Over* By A Reindeer  -  Irish Rovers


----------



## Leolady

Grandma's hands -- Bill Withers


----------



## jabbur

Daddy's Hands - Holly Dunn


----------



## Leolady

Daddy's Home -- Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim

Daddy Frank (The Guitar Man) - Merle Haggard


----------



## jabbur

This Old Guitar - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Guitars, Cadillac's  -  Dwight Yoakam


----------



## jabbur

Cadillac Ranch - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cowboy Cadillac  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Mama don't let your babies grow up to be cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mama He's Crazy  -  The Judds


----------



## Leolady

Crazy -- Ashford and Simpson


----------



## Reanie525i

Crazy about you


----------



## jabbur

Crazy little thing called love - Queen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Horse Called Music  -  Randy travis


----------



## jabbur

A Horse with no Name = America


----------



## lifesaver

Crazy Horses = The Osmonds


----------



## jabbur

Eagles and Horses - John Denver


----------



## lifesaver

Eagles in the Wind


----------



## jabbur

Eagle when she flies - Dolly Parton


----------



## pugger

Fly like an eagle - Steve Miller


----------



## jabbur

I'll fly away - Johnny Cash


----------



## LPBeier

Super Fly, Curtis Mayfield

(I know it is actually one word, but for the sake of the game this works better)


----------



## jabbur

Jesus Christ Super Star - rock opera by Andrew Lloyd Webber and Tim Rice


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jesus Take The Wheel  -  Carrie Underwood


----------



## jabbur

Wagon Wheel - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sin Wagon  -  Dixie Chicks


----------



## jabbur

It's a sin to tell a lie - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

I'd Lie to You for Your Love - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## lifesaver

You Lie = Reba McEntire


----------



## Reanie525i

You are my Sunshine


----------



## LPBeier

Sunshine Superman


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Aquarius/Let The Sunshine In  -  The Fifth Dimention


----------



## jabbur

You don't love me anymore - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## lifesaver

A Woman in Love >>> Ronnie Milsap


----------



## jabbur

More than a woman - BeeGees


----------



## lifesaver

One Man Woman, One Woman >>>> Jim Ed Brown & Helen Cornelius


----------



## KAYLINDA

When a man loves a woman..


----------



## lifesaver

Good Hearted Woman >>>> Waylon Jennings & Willie Nelson


----------



## jabbur

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Positive Vibration  -  Bob Marley


----------



## jabbur

Ac-cent-tchu-ate the Positive - Bing Crosby


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Three Minute *Positive* Not Too Country Uptempo Love Song  -  Alan Jackson


----------



## jabbur

Old fashioned love song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Cooksie

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Do* That To Me One More Time  -  Captain & Tennille


----------



## jabbur

More Love, More Power - Michael W. Smith


----------



## Cooksie

Power of Love - Celine Dion


----------



## jabbur

The power of love - Huey Lewis and the news


----------



## Leolady

Give more power to the people -- the Chilites


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Short People  -  Randy Newman


----------



## jabbur

Where have all the average people gone - Roger Miller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lonely People  -  America


----------



## luckytrim

Don't let me be Lonely Tonight - James Taylor ??


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mr. Lonely  -  Bobby Vinton


----------



## jabbur

Lonely out tonight - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## lifesaver

Only the Lonely


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Only Living Boy In New York  -  Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## jabbur

City of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

We Built This City  -  Jefferson Starship


----------



## jabbur

Kansas City Star - Roger Miller


----------



## lifesaver

Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star


----------



## luckytrim

Twinkle Twinkle Lucky Star - Merle Haggard


----------



## mudbug

Lucky Old Sun - Willie and others


----------



## Leolady

Aint no sunshine -- Bill Withers


----------



## mudbug

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## jabbur

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## lifesaver

You Are My Sunshine


----------



## jabbur

Walkin in the sunshine - Roger Miller


----------



## Seajaye

You are the sunshine of my life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

In My Life  -  The Beetles


----------



## luckytrim

That's lfe - sinatra


----------



## jabbur

Life in the fast lane - Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Victim of life's circumstances - vince gill


----------



## Seajaye

The victim - Pat Benatar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fashion Victim  -  Green Day


----------



## luckytrim

If That's the Fashion - Faron Young


----------



## Seajaye

If I had a hammer - Pete Seeger


----------



## luckytrim

If I Didn't Care - Nat King cole


----------



## Seajaye

Careless Whisper - George Michael


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Careless Memories  -  Duran Duran


----------



## chithanh119

Beautiful brown eyes


----------



## luckytrim

Burning memories - ray price


----------



## getoutamykitchen

luckytrim said:


> Burning memories - ray price



Burning Bridges  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## Seajaye

Burning Love - Elvis


----------



## jabbur

words of love - Buddy Holly


----------



## lifesaver

Love Me Tender, Love Me True


----------



## luckytrim

Tender years - bobby bare


----------



## Leolady

Tenderly -- Nat King Cole


----------



## Seajaye

Leave a tender moment alone - Billy Joel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

From This Moment  -  Shania Twain


----------



## Seajaye

A moment like this - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## jabbur

It only takes a moment - Micheal Crawford in "Hello Dolly"


----------



## Seajaye

You take my breath away - Rex Smith


----------



## Cooksie

Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Seajaye

Working 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton


----------



## jabbur

It's 5 o'clock somewhere - Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Seajaye

Somewhere over the rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wrong End of the *Rainbow*  -  Ann Murray


----------



## luckytrim

Right in the Wrong Direction - Vern Gosdin


----------



## LPBeier

"If Loving you is Wrong (I Don't Want to be Right)" - Luther Ingram, Millie Jackson, Barbara Mandrell......


----------



## Seajaye

Loving You - Minnie Ripperton


----------



## LPBeier

"She Loves You" - The Beatles


----------



## Seajaye

What's Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Leolady

Love makes a woman -- Barbara Acklin


----------



## Seajaye

Devil Woman - Cliff Richard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(You're the) Devil In Disguise  -  Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Devil woman - marty robbins


----------



## Seajaye

Evil Woman - ELO


----------



## jabbur

Mean Woman Blues - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Strawberries Mean Love  -  Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## luckytrim

Mama, He's treatin' your Daughter Mean - Delaney and Bonnie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter  -  Herman's Mermits


----------



## jabbur

You've got a friend - James Taylor


----------



## ellakav

Friends and Lovers-Gloria Loring-Thicke


----------



## Seajaye

You're my best friend - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

You're my jamaica - charlie pride


----------



## getoutamykitchen

How'd I Wind Up In Jamaica  -  Tracy Byrd


----------



## ellakav

Jamaica Say You Will - Jackson Browne


----------



## Seajaye

Say You Will - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

never say never - T. Graham Brown


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

"Well I've Never been To Spain - Three Dog Night

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Seajaye

Never Can Say Goodbye -  Jackson 5


----------



## Cooksie

Hello - Lionel Richie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cooksie said:


> Hello - Lionel Richie


*What?*

Say Say Say - Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson


----------



## ellakav

say you, say me - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Seajaye

I'll always love you - Taylor Dayne


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'll Be There  -  The Jackson Five


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Make Me Go To Bed and I'll Be Good - Red Foley


----------



## ellakav

don't make me over - Dionne Warwick


----------



## luckytrim

They don't make love like they used to - eddy arnold


----------



## jabbur

Don't take your guns to town - Johnny Cash


----------



## ellakav

new kid in town - The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Lonesome town - ricky nelson


----------



## ellakav

are you lonesome tonight - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

In Lonesome Dove  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## ellakav

Lonesome Crow - The Scorpions


----------



## Leolady

I'm so lonesome I could cry -- Hank Wiliams Jr.


----------



## Seajaye

Lonesome Loser - Little River Band


----------



## Leolady

I'm a loser -- the Beatles


----------



## jabbur

I'm looking over a four leaf clover (in honor of St. Patrick's Day today) - I don't know who recorded it but I could sing it for you!


----------



## Seajaye

When I'm sixty-four - The Beatles


----------



## Leolady

When I die -- Blood, Sweat, & Tears


----------



## Seajaye

Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Leolady

Live it up -- Jermaine Jackson


----------



## Seajaye

Up, Up and Away - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Leolady

Up on the roof -- the Drifters


----------



## Seajaye

Up The Ladder To The Roof - The Supremes


----------



## Leolady

To be true -  Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes


----------



## Seajaye

True - Spandau Ballet


----------



## getoutamykitchen

True Colors  -  Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Seajaye

Color My World - Chicago


----------



## luckytrim

I'm a Hog For You - The Coasters


----------



## jabbur

There's room at the cross for you - Randy Travis


----------



## ellakav

save room - John Legend


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Room To Breath  -  Reba McIntire


----------



## jabbur

In my room - Beach Boys


----------



## Seajaye

In your eyes - Peter  Gabriel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Your Cheating Heart  -  Hank Williams


----------



## Leolady

Look in your eyes -- Frankie Beverly & Maze


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Look of Love  -  Leslie Gore


----------



## Leolady

Looking through the window -- Jackson 5


----------



## ellakav

private eyes - Hall and Oates


----------



## Seajaye

Private Dancer - Tina Turner


----------



## jabbur

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Killer Queen  -  Queen


----------



## ellakav

Queen o' Spades - Burden Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Queen of Hearts  -  Juice Newton


----------



## Katie H

Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis


----------



## jabbur

Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## Seajaye

California Dreaming - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

California, Here I Come  -  Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## luckytrim

Here I Go (Again) - Whitesnake


----------



## jabbur

Here you come again - Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

Easy come, easy go - george strait


----------



## Seajaye

Baby *come* back - Hall & Oates


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Life Is A Lemon, And I Want My Money *Back*  -  Meatloaf


----------



## Leolady

For the love of money -- Ojays


----------



## getoutamykitchen

If You've Got The Money Honey, I've Got The Time  -  Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Seajaye

Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Time In A Bottle  -  Jim Croce


----------



## Callisto in NC

Dust on the Bottle - David Lee Murphy


----------



## jabbur

Smoke *on the* Water - Doobie Brothers


----------



## ellakav

Rock me on the water - Jackson Browne


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rock Me Gently  -  Andy Kim


----------



## Leolady

Rock with you -- Michael Jackson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

R.O.C.K. In The U.S.A.  -  John Mellencamp


----------



## Leolady

Crocodile Rock  -- Elton John


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Crocodile Shoes  -  Jimmy Nail


----------



## Leolady

Blue suede shoes -- Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

No Shirt, No Shoes, No Problem  -  Kenny Chesney


----------



## Leolady

No cross, No crown --- Spiritual


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Does Fort Worth Ever Cross Your Mind  -  George Strait


----------



## Leolady

Mind blowing decisions -- Heatwave


----------



## luckytrim

BREAK MY MIND - george hamilton iv


----------



## Leolady

Break your promise -  Delphonics


----------



## Callisto in NC

Promises in the Dark - Pat Benetar


----------



## Leolady

Promises, Promises -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## luckytrim

One promise too late - reba


----------



## Leolady

Is it too late -- Tavares


----------



## ellakav

Its too late - Carole King


----------



## Callisto in NC

Me Too ~ Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

Too gone, too long - randy travis


----------



## Callisto in NC

Long and Winding Road - Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Long hard road - marilyn manson


----------



## ellakav

Long Time - Boston


----------



## jabbur

I've been a long time leaving - Roger Miller


----------



## Callisto in NC

Time in a Bottle  ~ Jim Croche


----------



## luckytrim

Ten little bottles - johnny bond


----------



## Callisto in NC

Ten Foot Tall and Bulletproof - Travis Tritt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Long Tall Glasses  -  Leo Sayer


----------



## Callisto in NC

Stand Tall - Burton Cummings


----------



## luckytrim

One Night Stand - Susan Raye


----------



## getoutamykitchen

One  -  Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

One Night with You - Elvis

YouTube - Elvis Presley One Night With You


----------



## Callisto in NC

One of Those Nights - trace adkins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

One Night A Day  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## Callisto in NC

Day Dream Believer - Monkeys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'm A Believer  -  The Monkees


----------



## Callisto in NC

I'm Tryin' - Trace Adkins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I'm Walkin' The Floor Over You  -  Hank Williams


----------



## Callisto in NC

And There Was You - Trace Adkins


----------



## ellakav

Then Came You - The Spinners


----------



## jabbur

Till there was you - Shirley Jones in Music Man
YouTube - The Music Man Shirley Jones "Till There Was You"


----------



## getoutamykitchen

To Make You Feel My Love  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## jabbur

Sometimes I feel like a motherless child - traditional spiritual


----------



## luckytrim

Darius Rucker -  *Sometimes* *I* *Wonder*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sometimes It's Hard To Be A Woman  -  Tammy Wynette


----------



## ellakav

Hard Habit to Break - Chicago


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hard Days Night  -  Beetles


----------



## Callisto in NC

The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Reba


----------



## ellakav

Into the Night - Benny Mardones


----------



## Callisto in NC

Night Moves - Bob Segar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Night I Called The Old Man Out  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Children of the night - Rocky Horror


----------



## ellakav

Music of the Night - Michael Crawford


----------



## jabbur

The night they drove old Dixie down - The Band


----------



## Callisto in NC

Way Down South in Dixie - Fiddlin Doc Roberts


----------



## ellakav

Baby I love your way - Peter Frampton


----------



## Leolady

Baby I love you --- Little Milton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Think I Love You  -  The Partridge Family


----------



## Leolady

I love you one thousand times -- the Platters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thousand Miles From NoWhere  -  Dwight Yokum


----------



## Leolady

Nowhere man -- Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Other Side Of Nowhere  -  Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Leolady

Outside woman -- Bloodstone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Standing Outside The Fire   -  Garth Brooks


----------



## Leolady

Standing in the shadows of love -- Four Tops


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shadows In The Moonlight  -  Anne Murray


----------



## Leolady

Chapel in the moonlight -- Dean Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Greystone Chapel  -  Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

Chapel of Dreams - The Dubs


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Put Your Dreams Away (for another day)  -  Frank Sinatra


----------



## jabbur

River of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

Whiskey River - Willie Nelson


----------



## Leolady

Euphrates river -- Main Ingredient


----------



## luckytrim

Tennessee River - Alabama


----------



## Leolady

Moon river -- Andy Williams


----------



## luckytrim

Big River - Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

Deep River -- Johnny Mathis


----------



## luckytrim

Green River - Waylon Jennings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The River  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## Leolady

Green River -- Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## luckytrim

Big Sandy River - Bill Monroe


----------



## Leolady

Big Poppa - Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## luckytrim

Poppa Loved Mamma - Garth ??


----------



## Leolady

I'll always love my mamma -- the Intruders


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Always Come Back - KT Oslin


----------



## Leolady

Always -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

The Door is Always Open - Dave and Sugar


----------



## Leolady

Open our eyes -- Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## luckytrim

Open Up Your Heart - Buck Owens


----------



## Leolady

Up, up, and away -- 5th Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

Slip, slidin' away - Paul Simon


----------



## Leolady

So far away -- Carole King


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Fly Away - Traditional


----------



## Callisto in NC

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## lifesaver

Oh Come All Ye Faithful


----------



## luckytrim

Come on Down to My house, Honey -  Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Callisto in NC

Down In Mississippi (Up to No Good) - Sugarland


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mississippi Girl  -  Faith Hill


----------



## luckytrim

Mississippi River Blues - hank snow


----------



## lifesaver

Knee Deep In The Blues - marty Robbins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Deep In The Heart Of Texas  -  Ray Coniff


----------



## Callisto in NC

God Bless Texas - Little Texas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

God Bless The USA  -  Lee Greenwood


----------



## Callisto in NC

Bless The Broken Road - Rascal Flatts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Morning Has Broken  -  Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

Broken Hearted Melody - Sarah Vaughn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Unchained Melody  -  The Righteous Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

Where's the Melody - Brenda Lee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Where's The Love  -  Hanson


----------



## luckytrim

wHERE WILL THE WORDS COME FROM - rOSEANNE cASH


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Words  -  The Monkees   (and yes I do have several of their original albums, I was in love with Mickey Dolenz)


----------



## Callisto in NC

Words I Couldn't Say - Rascal Flatts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Say, Say, Say  -  Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson


----------



## Callisto in NC

Say A Little Prayer - Aretha Franklin


----------



## luckytrim

> I was in love with Mickey Dolenz


Are you old enough to remember him as "Circus Boy" on saturday mornings, right after "Sky King" ??

My Prayer - Some doo-wop group, I forget


----------



## getoutamykitchen

luckytrim said:


> Are you old enough to remember him as "Circus Boy" on saturday mornings, right after "Sky King" ??
> 
> Yes vaguely, since I was born in 59'  By the way  My Prayer was done by The Ink Spots and The Platters
> 
> My Prayer - Some doo-wop group, I forget



I Say A Little Prayer For You  -  Dionne Warwick


----------



## luckytrim

nostalgia trip -
YouTube - Circus Boy - Micky Dolenz



Just a Little loving - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Callisto in NC

getoutamykitchen said:


> I Say A Little Prayer For You  -  Dionne Warwick



You and Me Against the World - Helen Reddy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

We Are The World  -  A whole bunch of people, too many to type!


----------



## Callisto in NC

We Are the Champions - Queen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Callisto in NC said:


> We Are the Champions - Queen



Ah, Queen! A permanent fixture in the CD collection in my car.


We  -  Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

GetOutaMyKitchen- back up one page for a nostalgia jolt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

luckytrim said:


> GetOutaMyKitchen- back up one page for a nostalgia jolt




I saw that and sent some karma your way. Thank you!


----------



## Callisto in NC

getoutamykitchen said:


> We  -  Neil Diamond



We Wish You a Merry Christmas


----------



## luckytrim

> Thank you!


YW !!
just wanted to be sure you saw it !

Christmas is for Kids.......... I forget !


----------



## Callisto in NC

Christmas Shoes - Newsong


----------



## luckytrim

These shoes come walkin' back to You - ray Price


----------



## Callisto in NC

Hillbilly Shoes - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## luckytrim

I dreamed of a Hillbilly Heaven - eddie Dean.... Tex ritter


----------



## Callisto in NC

Heaven Must Have Sent You - Bonnie Pointer


----------



## jabbur

heaven can wait - Meatloaf


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heavens Just a sin Away  -  The Kendall's


----------



## Callisto in NC

Come Sail Away - Christopher Cross


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sail Away Sweet Sister  -  Queen


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sister Christian - Night Ranger


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sister Golden Hair  -  America


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sister Sally - Wide Mouth Mason


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lay Down Sally  -  Eric Clapton


----------



## Callisto in NC

Lay Me Down - The Wreckers


----------



## lifesaver

Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## littlechefassisstant

dreams do wonders i think


----------



## littlechefassisstant

i messed up lol


----------



## Callisto in NC

lifesaver said:


> Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


Love Hurts ~ The Everly Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It Only Hurts For A Little While  -  Ames Brothers


----------



## Callisto in NC

Little White Lies - Jennifer Kae


----------



## getoutamykitchen

White Christmas  _  Bing Crosby


----------



## Callisto in NC

Christmas with the Family - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## pugger

Merry Christmas From the Family
Robert Earl Keen & various (is that the title you mean't Callisto? - sorry to duplicate)


----------



## Callisto in NC

pugger said:


> Merry Christmas From the Family
> Robert Earl Keen & various (is that the title you mean't Callisto? - sorry to duplicate)


Yes that's the title but it won't let me edit my post however, it is by Montgomery Gentry.


----------



## jabbur

Family Reunion - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Family Tradition  -  Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Callisto in NC

We Are Family ~ From the movie The Birdcage


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Callisto in NC said:


> We Are Family ~ From the movie The Birdcage


  Originally done by Sister Sledge



Addams Family Theme  -  Vic Missy


----------



## ellakav

Love's Theme - Love Unlimited Orchestra (Barry White)


----------



## Callisto in NC

Love's The Last Thing to Go - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## jabbur

The Last Train to Clarksville - Monkees


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Midnight Train To Georgia  -  Gladys Knight and The Pips


----------



## jabbur

Midnight in Montgomery - Alan Jackson


----------



## ellakav

Midnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur
(my Da HATED this song!!!  sliante, Da...)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oasis  -  Debbie Harry  a.k.a. Blondie


----------



## ellakav

Oasis of Molten Gold - Melechesh


----------



## jabbur

Silver and Gold - Dolly Parton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All The Gold In California  -  The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## ellakav

Hotel California - the Eagles


----------



## jabbur

Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis


----------



## ellakav

Bringin' on the Heartbreak - Def Leppard


----------



## jabbur

Bringing in the Sheaves - traditional hymn


----------



## ellakav

Sailing - Christopher Cross


----------



## jabbur

Sail Away - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## ellakav

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Away In The Manger - Ed Ames


----------



## luckytrim

Farmer in the Dell - Children's standard


----------



## jabbur

Early *IN THE* morning - Buddy Holly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Morning Has Broken  -  Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

Broken hearted memory - sarah vaughn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fool Hearted Memory  -  George Strait


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Fool Hearted Memory - George Strait


 hard hearted woman


----------



## pugger

Fool for the City - Foghat


----------



## msmofet

pugger said:


> Fool for the City - Foghat


 Suffragette City


----------



## luckytrim

Hard Headed Woman - Cat stevens


----------



## msmofet

luckytrim said:


> Hard Headed Woman - Cat stevens


 Woman From Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## getoutamykitchen

luckytrim said:


> Maybe this will fly- maybe not.........
> 
> The idea is to post a song title relative to the previous one;
> for instance...
> 
> THE NAME GAME
> 
> THE GAME OF LOVE
> 
> GAMES PEOPLE PLAY
> 
> PLAYING FOR KEEPS
> 
> FINDERS KEEPERS............ETC. ETC.
> 
> 
> I'll start with........
> 
> EVERYTHING IS BEAUTIFUL



Just thought we all needed a reminder of how to play the game.

Woman From Tokyo...

Good Hearted Woman  -  Waylon Jennings


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Just thought we all needed a reminder of how to play the game.
> 
> Woman From Tokyo...
> 
> Good Hearted Woman - Waylon Jennings


good vibrations



(am i doing it right?)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Good Day Sunshine  -  The Beetles


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Good Day Sunshine - The Beetles


 sunshine on my shoulders


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Take It Off My Shoulders  -  Guess Who


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Take It Off My Shoulders - Guess Who


 Take It Easy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Easy Come, Easy Go  -  Bobby Sherman


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Easy Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman


 It's Not Easy Being Green


----------



## ellakav

Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles


 easy rider


----------



## pugger

Easy Livin' - Uriah Heep


----------



## msmofet

pugger said:


> Easy Livin' - Uriah Heep


 Livin' La Vida Loca


----------



## getoutamykitchen

If I Could Make A Livin' (outa lovin' you)  -  Clay Walker


----------



## jabbur

Livin on Love - Alan Jackson


----------



## ellakav

Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Say A Little Prayer  -  Dionne Warwick


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Little Duece Coupe / ?


----------



## Cooksie

Little Old Lady from Pasadena


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Lady in Red


----------



## ellakav

Special Lady - Ray, Goodman and Brown


----------



## Cooksie

Lady Godiva


----------



## ellakav

Lady - Styx


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lady Is A Tramp  -  Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

The cowboy and the lady - Tommy Cash




> Just thought we all needed a reminder of how to play the game.


 

I need to be careful when clicking on the link in my notifications........ it doesn't take you to the last post but rather to the post it's NOTIFYING you of..........sorry !


----------



## jabbur

Luck be a Lady - Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

(She's a) Broken lady - Alabama ?


----------



## jabbur

Broken Hallelujah - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## luckytrim

Hallelujah Weekend - George Jones


----------



## jabbur

Hallelujah I'm Ready - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## ellakav

People Get Ready - The Impressions


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> People Get Ready - The Impressions


 Ready To Take A Chance Again


----------



## ellakav

Take a Chance On Me - ABBA


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> Take a Chance On Me - ABBA


 Can't Take My Eyes Off You


----------



## ellakav

My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## msmofet

ellakav said:


> My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli


 doctor my eyes


----------



## luckytrim

Witch doctor - david seville


----------



## ellakav

Dr. Feelgood - Motley Crue


----------



## jabbur

I feel good - James Brown


----------



## msmofet

jabbur said:


> I feel good - James Brown


 I Feel The Earth Move - carole king


----------



## luckytrim

Feel like makin' love - bad company


----------



## ellakav

Love is the Answer - Todd Rundgren and Utopia


----------



## luckytrim

Love is the Foundation - Loretta Lynn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

One Foundation  -  Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## ellakav

Build Your Love On a Strong Foundation - Johnnie Ray


----------



## luckytrim

Young love - sonny james


----------



## ellakav

Young Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## Callisto in NC

Young at Heart - Frank Sinatra


----------



## msmofet

Callisto in NC said:


> Young at Heart - Frank Sinatra


 Don't Mess With My Heart - black eyed peas


----------



## luckytrim

Don't mess with Bill - Marvelettes


----------



## jabbur

You Don't Mess Around with Jim - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

Do the Mess Around - Animals


----------



## Cooksie

Do the Hustle - Van McCoy


----------



## Callisto in NC

Do You Hear What I Hear?


----------



## luckytrim

do you wanna dance - ??


----------



## ellakav

Do You Want to Touch Me - Joan Jett


----------



## Cooksie

Do You Want to Know a Secret - Beatles






luckytrim said:


> do you wanna dance - ??


 
That would be The Beach Boys


----------



## ellakav

Do You Love Me - The Contours


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You  -  Heart


----------



## Callisto in NC

Love Who You Love - Rascal Flatts


----------



## ellakav

You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## luckytrim

You don't Have to be a Baby to Cry - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Cooksie

Cry Me a River - Julie London


----------



## Callisto in NC

Cry, Cry, Cry ~ Johnny and June Cash


----------



## ellakav

Don't Cry - Seal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Cry For Me (Argentina)  -  Madonna


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Don't Cry For Me (Argentina) - Madonna


 Big Girls Don't Cry - frankie valli & the four seasons


----------



## ellakav

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Girls, Girls, Girls ! - Elvis


----------



## msmofet

luckytrim said:


> Girls, Girls, Girls ! - Elvis


 girls just wanna have fun - cyndi


----------



## luckytrim

to all the girls i've loved before - willie and julio


----------



## Cooksie

That's the Way Love Goes - Merle Haggard


----------



## ellakav

It's in the way that you use it - Eric Clapton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Love The Way You Love Me  -  John Michael Montgomery


----------



## ellakav

I Love the Way You Move - Outkast


----------



## luckytrim

I Cried All The Way to the Alter - Patsy Cline


----------



## jabbur

All the Way to Carolina - Alex Bevan


----------



## luckytrim

All the Way - Sinatra


----------



## jabbur

All my exes live in Texas - George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

If You're Gonna Play in Texas - Alabama


----------



## jabbur

Play the Game - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Only Game in Town - Don Williams


----------



## jabbur

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Cooksie

Lonely Days - Bee Gees


----------



## luckytrim

Texas Women Don't stay Lonely Long - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Cooksie

Long, Tall Texan - Beach Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Texan Love Song  -  Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

Heard It In a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Your Song  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

I Just Started Hatin' Cheating songs Today - Moe Bandy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Your Cheating Heart  -  Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## luckytrim

Cold, Cold Heart - Hank


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cold Shoulder  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Your Old Cold Shoulder - Crystal Gayle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Old Hippie  -  Bellamy Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

Good'n !

The Cowboy and the Hippie - Chris Ledoux


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cowboy Song  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

SHOULD'A BEEN A COWBOY - TOBY KIETH (I think...)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Rhinestone Cowboy  -  Glen Campbell


----------



## luckytrim

The Cowboy and the Lady - Tommy Cash (Johnny's Brother)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Save A Horse, Ride A Cowboy  -  Big and Rich


----------



## luckytrim

You Say Tou're a Real Cowboy - Billy "Crash" Craddock


----------



## getoutamykitchen

What Cha' Gonna Do With A Cowboy  -  Chris LaDoux (RIP) & Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Cowboys are common as Sin - Vern Gosdin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cowboys Like Us  -  George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

The Last Cowboy Song - Highwaymen


----------



## pugger

Cowboy Song - Thin Lizzy


----------



## luckytrim

My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys - Waylon Jennings


----------



## getoutamykitchen

luckytrim said:


> My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys - Waylon Jennings


PSSST!  It's sung by Willie Nelson


Little Cowboys Cry  -  John Michael Montgomery


----------



## luckytrim

Waylon Jennings lyrics my heroes have always been cowboys - Google Search

click here- we're both right !

Too Old to play Cowboy - Chris Ledoux


----------



## ellakav

The Cowboy - C.W. McCall


----------



## luckytrim

Cowboy Man - Lyle Lovett


----------



## ellakav

Cowboy Star - Ambrosia


----------



## luckytrim

Get Into Reggae Cowboy - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Cooksie

Get Into My Car and Outta My Dreams - Billy Ocean


----------



## ellakav

Fast Car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Cooksie

Life in the Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## ellakav

It's My Life - Talk Talk


----------



## Cooksie

It's My Party - Lesley Gore


----------



## ellakav

Fight for Your Right to Party - Beastie Boys


----------



## pugger

Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting - Elton John


----------



## jabbur

Saturday Night in Toledo Ohio - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Tennessee Saturday Night - Red Foley


----------



## jabbur

Tennessee Homesick Blues - Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

Tennessee Flat-top Box - Johnny Cash / Roseanne Cash


----------



## jabbur

luckytrim said:


> Tennessee Flat-top Box - Johnny Cash / Roseanne Cash


  I debated between the one I posted and that one!

Tennessee Born and Bred - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## luckytrim

Tennessee Stud - Eddy Arnold


----------



## jabbur

Tennessee Christmas - Amy Grant


----------



## luckytrim

Tennessee River - Alabama


----------



## Cooksie

The River - Garth Brooks


----------



## jabbur

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## luckytrim

It's only a Paper Moon - Nat King Cole


----------



## ellakav

It's only Rock and Roll - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

It's Only Make Believe - Conway Twitty


----------



## Cooksie

Do You Believe in Magic? - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## jabbur

Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## ellakav

Got to Believe We Are Magic - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## luckytrim

This Magic Moment - Drifters / Jay & the Americans


----------



## msmofet

luckytrim said:


> This Magic Moment - Drifters / Jay & the Americans


 Magic Carpet Ride - jefferson airplane


----------



## ellakav

msmofet said:


> Magic Carpet Ride - jefferson airplane


 

I thought Steppenwolf did that...? 

Free Ride - The Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Cooksie

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

Free-Born Man - Glen Campbell


----------



## jabbur

Born Free - title song from the movie of the same name


----------



## luckytrim

I'm a Free Man Now - Faron Young


----------



## Cooksie

I'm a Believer - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

Thank God I'm a Country Boy - John denver / Glen Campbell


----------



## freefallin1309

ellakav said:


> I thought Steppenwolf did that...?




Me too ...

A Country Boy Can Survive - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## jabbur

Boy from the Country - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Creole' Country - Buckwheat Zydeco


----------



## Cooksie

Country Boy - Alan Jackson


----------



## ellakav

In a Big Country - Big Country


----------



## Cooksie

I was Country When Country Wasn't Cool - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## les

Country Roads..John Denver


----------



## jabbur

A country girl in Paris - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Country Girl - Kitty Wells / Jeannie C. Riley


----------



## Leolady

Country Living -- The Stylistics


----------



## luckytrim

Living on the edge - Aerosmith


----------



## ellakav

Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## Cooksie

Living on Love - Alan Jackson


----------



## jabbur

Living La Vida Loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## ellakav

Living Legends - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## luckytrim

A Legend in my Time - Don Gibson


----------



## Leolady

Take time to know her -- Percy Sledge


----------



## ellakav

Time in a Bottle - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Leolady

If I could turn back time -- Cher


----------



## Cooksie

Time is on My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Leolady

My Girl - The Tempting Temptations!


----------



## freefallin1309

Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## luckytrim

Jesse's Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## jabbur

Girls Night Out - Judds


----------



## Cooksie

Girls Night Out - Judds

 

The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia--Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Leolady

Going out of my head -- Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## ellakav

Do You Know Where You're Going To - Diana Ross


----------



## Leolady

Going in circles -- Friends of Distinction


----------



## Cooksie

Circle of Life - Elton John


----------



## Leolady

Tie!

So who won?


----------



## Cooksie

Leolady said:


> Tie!
> 
> So who won?


 
You--Fixed mine


----------



## Leolady

Going in circles -- Luther Vandross


----------



## Cooksie

Going to the Chapel (of Love)--The Shirelles


----------



## Leolady

Crying in the chapel-- Little Richard


----------



## Cooksie

Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain--Willie Nelson


----------



## Leolady

In the Rain -- Dramatics


----------



## jabbur

Raindrops keep falling on my head - BJ Thomas


----------



## ellakav

Raindrops - Dee Clark


----------



## Leolady

The raindrop song -- Barney [purple kids show Barney]


----------



## luckytrim

Song sung blue - ??


----------



## Leolady

This is my love song -- The Intruders


----------



## luckytrim

Your song - Elton John


----------



## ellakav

luckytrim said:


> Song sung blue - ??


 

Neil Diamond 

Song for the Lonely - Cher


----------



## luckytrim

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison




> Neil Diamond


THx - I had a mental block.........


----------



## Leolady

Ask the lonely -- Four Tops


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Ask Me No Questions - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Leolady

Me and Mrs Jones -- Billy Paul


----------



## luckytrim

Me and Paul - Wille Nelson


----------



## Leolady

Before they notice me -- The Whispers


----------



## luckytrim

Before the Next Teardrop Falls - Freddie Fender


----------



## Leolady

Before I let go -  Frankie Beverly & Maze


----------



## luckytrim

Let go of the Stone - John Anderson


----------



## Leolady

Stone in love with you -- Stylistics


----------



## luckytrim

Too Used to Being with You - Bobby Bare


----------



## Leolady

Being with you -- Smokey Robinson


----------



## luckytrim

You Can't take it With You - T. Graham Brown


----------



## Leolady

I can't get next to you -- Temptations


----------



## jabbur

Can't you hear my heartbeat - herman's hermits


----------



## Leolady

My guy --- Mary Wells


----------



## luckytrim

I thought I heard you Calling My Name - Jim and Jesse


----------



## Leolady

I call your name -- Debarge


----------



## ellakav

luckytrim said:


> Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison
> 
> 
> 
> THx - I had a mental block.........


 

welcome.  I hope you didn't think the smart*** smilie was directed
at you.  it was for me, because I was having a 'superior' moment -
basically because I have a headful of useless knowledge!

I Call it Love - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Leolady

Call me -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## ellakav

Whenever I Call You Friend - Stevie Nicks/Kenny Loggins


----------



## Leolady

Call me -- Al Green


----------



## luckytrim

Call Me - Blondie


----------



## Leolady

I guess that's why they call it the blues -- Elton John


----------



## jabbur

Bet on the Blues - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

I'll bet ya -- Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim

I'll bet'cha My Life I Love Ya - Carl Smith


----------



## Leolady

Betcha by golly wow == the Stylistics


----------



## msmofet

Leolady said:


> Betcha by golly wow == the Stylistics


Blinded By The Light - manfred mann


----------



## Leolady

Light of the world -- Kool and the Gang


----------



## msmofet

Wild World - cat stevens


----------



## Leolady

The whole world is a masquerade -- Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## jabbur

He's got the whole world in His hands - traditional


----------



## Leolady

Grandma's hands -- Bill Withers


----------



## jabbur

Daddy's Hands - Holly Dunn


----------



## Leolady

Daddy's home -- Jermaine Jackson


----------



## jabbur

Back Home Again - John Denver


----------



## Leolady

A house is not a home -- Luthor Vandross


----------



## msmofet

our House - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Leolady

The house that jack built -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## msmofet

Jumpin' Jack Flash - the rolling stones


----------



## Leolady

Flash Light --  Bootsey Collins


----------



## msmofet

you light up my life - debbie boone or leanne rimes or whitney houten


----------



## jabbur

In my life - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Lifetime thing for you - Isaac Hayes


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Sing for You - Don gibson


----------



## Leolady

A song for you -- the Dramatics


----------



## jabbur

Give us a song - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Leolady

A song for Donnie -- the Whispers


----------



## Cooksie

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Leolady

This is my love song - the Intruders


----------



## Cooksie

Your Song - Elton John


----------



## Leolady

Don't play that song for me -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## ellakav

Play the Game - Queen


----------



## Leolady

Playing your game baby -- Barry White


----------



## Mrs_Doyle

Wicked Game - Chris Isaak


----------



## Leolady

Games people play -- the Spinners


----------



## Mrs_Doyle

Common People - Pulp


----------



## ChefJune

People Will Say We're in Love (from "Oklahoma!")


----------



## Leolady

Everyday People -- Sly & the family stone


----------



## ellakav

People - Barbra Streisand
(or is it 'People who need people?)


----------



## Leolady

People make the world go round -- the Stylistics


----------



## luckytrim

Love Makes the World Go round - Perry como


----------



## Leolady

Love makes the world go round - Deon Jackson


----------



## pugger

Love Stinks - J Geils Band


----------



## Leolady

Love is a hurting thing -- Lou Rawls


----------



## jabbur

Crazy little thing called love - Queen


----------



## Leolady

Crazy -- Ashford and Simpson


----------



## Cooksie

Crazy for You - Madonna


----------



## Leolady

You are everything -- Stylistics


----------



## Cooksie

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Leolady

Your the reason Why -- the Ebonys


----------



## luckytrim

Why Baby, Why - George Jones


----------



## Leolady

Why don't we fall in love -- Deniece Williams


----------



## ellakav

Why Do Fools Fall in Love - Diana Ross/Supremes


----------



## Leolady

I do -- The Moments


----------



## ellakav

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me - Culture Club


----------



## Leolady

Hurt so bad -- Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## luckytrim

Hurt - Timmi Yuro


----------



## Leolady

Im so Hurt -- Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## ellakav

Hurt So Good - John Mellencamp


----------



## Leolady

Feels so good to be loved so bad -- The Manhattans


----------



## ellakav

Feel So Good - Chuck Mangione


----------



## Leolady

Feel me - Cameo


----------



## luckytrim

Too Young to Feel This ****ed Old - Garth Brooks


----------



## Leolady

You're still a young man -- Tower of Power


----------



## luckytrim

You're Still New to Me - Forrester sisters


----------



## Leolady

You make me feel brand new -- Stylistics


----------



## luckytrim

Papa's got a Brand New Bag - James Brown


----------



## Leolady

Poppa was a rolling stone -- Temptations


----------



## luckytrim

Papa Loved Mama - Garth Brooks


----------



## Leolady

I'll always love my momma -- the Intruders


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Always Love You - Dolly Parton / Whitney Houston


----------



## Leolady

Always together -  the Dells


----------



## luckytrim

So Happy Together - The Turtles


----------



## Leolady

Happy Feelings -- Maze featuring Frankie Beverly


----------



## Leolady

I just can't stop dancing -- Archie Bell & the Drells


----------



## ellakav

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## Leolady

Dancing Machine -- Jacksons


----------



## Cooksie

Dancin' Fool - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

Leolady said:


> I just can't stop dancing -- Archie Bell & the Drells


 


Nobody Falls Like a Fool - Earle Thomas-Conley


----------



## ellakav

What a Fool Believes - The Doobie Bros.


----------



## luckytrim

Oh, What a Night - Frankie Valli


----------



## ellakav

Into th Night - Benny Mardones


----------



## luckytrim

The night has a thousand eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Leolady

The night I fell in love -- Luther Vandross


----------



## luckytrim

The Night Hank Williams Came to Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

The poor side of town  -- Johnny Rivers


----------



## luckytrim

Poor Boy - Elvis


----------



## Leolady

Let's hear it for the boy -- Deniece Williams


----------



## jabbur

I can hear music - Beach Boys


----------



## Leolady

I love music -- the Ojays


----------



## luckytrim

She's in_* love*_ with the Boy - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Leolady

This boy's in love with you  -- Burt Bachrach


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Fall in Love with a Dreamer - Kenny Rogers & Kim Carnes

DIDYOU KNOW....
Kenny & Kim were both members of the New Christy Minstrels early in their careers.


----------



## Leolady

Mr. Dream Merchant -- New Birth


----------



## ellakav

These Dreams - Heart


----------



## luckytrim

In Dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## jabbur

Day _*DREAM*_ Believer - Monkees


----------



## Leolady

Day Dream -- Loving Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim

A Day in the Life - Beatles


----------



## Leolady

That's life -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## jabbur

Life in the Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## Leolady

Street life -- Randy Crawford


----------



## luckytrim

90 Miles an Hour Down a Dead-End Street - Hank snow


----------



## Leolady

Love on a two way street -- the Moments


----------



## ellakav

Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith  (rules!!!)


----------



## luckytrim

Love is Strange - Mickey & Sylvia


----------



## jabbur

STRANGErs in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

(There's a) Fire in the Night - Brooks & Dunn ?

or......Alabama ?


----------



## ChefJune

The Night Has a Thousand Eyes, Frank Sinatra (also Nat King Cole)


----------



## luckytrim

Betty Davis Eyes -  I fergit


----------



## ellakav

In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## luckytrim

These eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## ellakav

Can't Take My Eyes Off of You - Frankie Valli


----------



## luckytrim

Doctor, My Eyes - Jackson Brown


----------



## jabbur

Witch Doctor - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## luckytrim

Witchy woman - eagles


----------



## ellakav

Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## jabbur

All the Gold in California - Gatlin Brothers


----------



## ellakav

Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## katybar22

California Dreaming - Mamas and Papas


----------



## luckytrim

Dream a Little Dream - Mamas & Papas


----------



## katybar22

Papa don't preach - Madonna


----------



## luckytrim

Son of a Preacher man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## jabbur

Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## luckytrim

Sail On, sailor - Beach Boys


----------



## ellakav

Sailing - Christopher Cross


----------



## luckytrim

Sailing Ships - Whitesnake


----------



## jabbur

I saw three ships - Traditional Christmas Carol


----------



## luckytrim

I Saw the Light - Hank Williams, etc.


----------



## katybar22

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Fire on the Mountain - Bill Monroe


----------



## katybar22

Smoke from a Distant Fire - The Sanford-Townsend Band


----------



## ChefJune

"Feel the Fire," Peabo Bryson


----------



## katybar22

I Feel Good - James Brown (our wedding recessional, lol)


----------



## luckytrim

Good Time Charlie's got the Blues - Cal smith


----------



## katybar22

Blue Eyes - Elton John


----------



## jabbur

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## katybar22

Blue Morning, Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

Blue bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## katybar22

Born on th Bayou - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## luckytrim

Born to Boogie - hank jr.


----------



## katybar22

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## jabbur

American Boy - Eddie Rabitt


----------



## ellakav

American Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

Young american - David Bowie


----------



## katybar22

Forever Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## ellakav

Young Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## katybar22

Take it easy - The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Please Love Me Forever - Kathy Jean & the Innocents


----------



## katybar22

Wiil you still love me tomorrow - Carol King


----------



## jabbur

Tomorrow Night in Baltimore - Roger Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Good Morning baltimore - "Hairspray" soundtrack


----------



## jabbur

Touch me in the Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## ellakav

Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

Broken Hearted Melody - sarah Vaughn


----------



## Robinfood

Broken Bones - Sons & Daughters


----------



## katybar22

Owner of a broken heart - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

How do You Mend a Broken Heart- Bee Gees


----------



## jabbur

How can I keep from singing - Chris Tomlin


----------



## luckytrim

You Keep Me Hanging On - Supremes / Vanilla Fudge


----------



## katybar22

Raindrops Keep Fallin' on my Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

Let the World Keep On Turnin' - buck Owens


----------



## ellakav

katybar22 said:


> Owner of a broken heart - Yes


 

ummm...that would be 'owner of a LONELY heart'... 
sorry, it's just so rare that I know what I'm talking about!!


----------



## ellakav

Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon


----------



## katybar22

ellakav said:


> ummm...that would be 'owner of a LONELY heart'...
> sorry, it's just so rare that I know what I'm talking about!!


 
oops!  And I LOVE that song too...oh well


Muskrat Love - Captain and Teneille (sp)


----------



## ellakav

katybar22 said:


> oops!  And I LOVE that song too...oh well
> 
> 
> Muskrat Love - Captain and Teneille (sp)


 



oh god, wasn't the C&T song like the WORST EVER??

Jungle Love - Steve Miller Band


----------



## jabbur

Love is a Rose - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## katybar22

Roses are red my love - Bobby Vinton


----------



## ellakav

The Rose - Bette Midler


----------



## luckytrim

Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## ellakav

In the Garden - Quincy Jones


----------



## luckytrim

In the Mood - Glen Miller (?)


----------



## ellakav

In the Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## luckytrim

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Leolady

The Incrowd -- Ramsey Lewis


----------



## katybar22

party crowd - David Lee Murphy


----------



## jabbur

It's my party - Lesley Gore


----------



## luckytrim

Life of Da Party - Snoop Dog


----------



## jabbur

A Day in the Life - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

A Day in the Life of a Fool - Kieth Whitley


----------



## anotherbaker

I can post many....

- Live Your Life - Rihanna
- Days - Rasmus
- Fool Again - Westlife

But let's stick to the latest one...

So it is ...

*Live Your Life*


----------



## luckytrim

anotherbaker said:


> I can post many....
> 
> - Live Your Life - Rihanna
> - Days - Rasmus
> - Fool Again - Westlife
> 
> But let's stick to the latest one...
> 
> So it is ...
> 
> *Live Your Life*


 
We can ALL post many, but One at a time will suffice, newbie


----------



## luckytrim

Lovers LIVE Longer - Ballamy Brothers


----------



## Leolady

This is for the lover in You  -- Shalamar


----------



## luckytrim

This is Halloween - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Leolady

There is -- The Dells


----------



## luckytrim

Is This All There Is to a Honky-Tonk - Wilburn Brothers


----------



## jabbur

It wasn't God who made honky tonk angels - Dolly Parton, Tammy Wynette and Loretta Lynn Trio


----------



## ellakav

luckytrim said:


> In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


 

do you know what the title of this song was supposed to be?

Honky Tonk Woman - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

ellakav said:


> do you know what the title of this song was supposed to be?
> 
> Honky Tonk Woman - The Rolling Stones


 
No; what ?

Honky Tonk Girl - Loretta Lynn


----------



## jabbur

luckytrim said:


> No; what ?
> 
> Honky Tonk Girl - Loretta Lynn



I think it was something like "in the garden of eden"

Honky Tonk Rock 'n' Roll Piano Man - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

jabbur said:


> I think it was something like "in the garden of eden"
> 
> Honky Tonk Rock 'n' Roll Piano Man - Jerry Lee Lewis


 
well, after your neighbor leaves it (Ina Gadda Da Vida) on their turntable playing while they went away for the weekend,  it sounds more like "in the garden of He!!")  maybe my least favorite song ever.  It's a true story.

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Sharp Dressed Man, ZZ Top


----------



## jabbur

ChefJune said:


> well, after your neighbor leaves it (Ina Gadda Da Vida) on their turntable playing while they went away for the weekend,  it sounds more like "in the garden of He!!")  maybe my least favorite song ever.  It's a true story.
> 
> Piano Man - Billy Joel


 
Sorry you had to live through that!  Don't blame you for disliking the song.  I don't care for it myself.  I'm not a big hard rock type person.

Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring - J.S. Bach


----------



## luckytrim

found this on Wikipedia;
"
A commonly related story says that the song's title was originally "In The Garden Of Eden" but at one point in the course of rehearsing and recording, singer Doug Ingle got intoxicated and slurred the words, creating the mondegreen that stuck as the title. However, the liner notes on 'the best of' CD compilation state that drummer Ron Bushy was listening to the track through headphones, and couldn't clearly distinguish what Doug Ingle answered when Ron asked him for the title of the song (which was originally "In-The-Garden-Of-Eden"). An alternate explanation, as given in the liner notes of the 1995 re-release of the _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida_ album, is that Ingle was drunk and/or high when he first told Bushy the title, and Bushy wrote it down. Bushy then showed Ingle what he had written, and the slurred title stuck."


Brand New Man - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## katybar22

Mr Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## jabbur

Big Boss Man - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Workin' for the Man - Roy Orbison


----------



## ellakav

luckytrim said:


> No; what ?
> 
> Honky Tonk Girl - Loretta Lynn


 
yep - 'in the garden of eden' was it - everyone else got to
it before I was able to get back to my computer!
and the song is serious crap!  I wonder how it has
endured like it has!

Workin' for a Living - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## jabbur

working on the building - Elvis


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Work It, Missy Elliot


----------



## luckytrim

Workin' Man - Merle Haggard


----------



## jabbur

Walking Man - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

Walking to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## jabbur

City of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## luckytrim

Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton


----------



## jabbur

Joshua fit the Battle of Jericho - Mahalia Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

The battle for Daddy's Soul - Johnny Cash & the Carter Family


----------



## jabbur

It is well with my soul - Sandi Patti


----------



## luckytrim

When Something is Wrong With My Baby - Sonny James


----------



## jabbur

First Class, Wrong Flight - Mark Lowry

YouTube - Comedy/"First Class, Wrong Flight" By Mark Lowry


----------



## luckytrim

Right in the Wrong Direction - Vern Gosdin


----------



## jabbur

You went the wrong way ole King Louie - Allan Sherman


----------



## luckytrim

Yabba-Dabba-Doo, The King is Gone (And So Are You) - George Jones


----------



## jabbur

King of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Six days on th Road - Dave Dudley


----------



## ellakav

These Days - Jackson Browne


----------



## luckytrim

Strange Days - The Doors


----------



## ellakav

When You're Strange - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Little Miss Strange - Jimmi hendrix


(um, that would be People are Strange, Ellakav)


----------



## jabbur

Little Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Any Day Now - various artists


----------



## ellakav

jabbur said:


> Little Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


 

Little China Girl - David Bowie


----------



## ellakav

luckytrim said:


> Any Day Now - various artists


 

???


----------



## jabbur

ellakav said:


> Little China Girl - David Bowie



Surfer Girl - Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

oops ! posted to the wrong page.........sorry !


----------



## luckytrim

The Girl on the Billboard - Del Reeves


----------



## jabbur

I'm that kind of girl - Patty Loveless


----------



## luckytrim

What kind of Fool do You Think I Am ?- Rick Springfield


----------



## jabbur

Why do fools fall in love? - Frankie Lymon


----------



## ellakav

Do You Think I'm Sexy - Rod Stewart


----------



## Leolady

Do you wanna know a secret -- the Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Do You Wanna dance - Various


----------



## jabbur

The Dance - Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Dance with Me - Drifters


----------



## Luvs2Cook

Dancing in the streets / ?


----------



## jabbur

Luvs2Cook said:


> Dancing in the streets / ?



Martha and the Vandellas (Google is my friend)

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## luckytrim

Queen of the Silver Dollar - Emmy Lou Harris


----------



## jabbur

Silver Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

That silver-Haired Daddy of Mine - Red Foley


----------



## jabbur

A Robin built a nest on Daddy's grave - Ralph Stanley


----------



## ellakav

We Built This City - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Leolady

We both deserve each others love -- LTD


----------



## luckytrim

Both to Each Other - Eddie Rabbit


----------



## jabbur

Loving God, Loving Each Other - Gaither Vocal Band


----------



## luckytrim

Thank God (and Greyhound!) You're Gone - Roy Clark


----------



## ellakav

She's Gone - Hall and Oates


----------



## jabbur

Already Gone - Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Here Today and gone tomorrow - The Browns


----------



## ChefJune

"Here, There and Everywhere," Carmen MacRae


----------



## Luvs2Cook

There's a tear in my beer / Hank Williams


----------



## jabbur

There's a kind of a hush - Herman's Hermits


----------



## luckytrim

Hush, Hush Sweet charlotte - Doris Day ( ??)


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

my Sweet Lord - George harrison


----------



## Leolady

Baby baby sweet baby -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## Leolady

My Baby - The Temptations


----------



## luckytrim

Drinkin' my Baby goodbye - Charlie Daniels band


----------



## Leolady

Drinking again -- Della Reese


----------



## jabbur

Wishing you were somehow here again - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Leolady

Here I go again -  Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## ChefJune

Going to A Go-Go -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## luckytrim

Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham


----------



## jabbur

Up,Up and Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## Leolady

Uptight -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## ellakav

Upside Down - Diana Ross


----------



## luckytrim

Up on the Roof - Drifters


----------



## Leolady

Tighten up -- Archie Bell & the Drells


----------



## luckytrim

May the Bird of Paradise Fly *Up* Tour Nose - Little Jimmy dickens


----------



## jabbur

Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## ChefJune

Freedom -- Nina Simone


----------



## msmofet

ChefJune said:


> Freedom -- Nina Simone


 Freedom For My People - u2


----------



## luckytrim

People Get Ready - Curtis Mayfield & the Impressions


----------



## msmofet

come and get your love - redbone


----------



## luckytrim

Come as you Were - T. Graham Brown


----------



## msmofet

Please Come To Boston - harry chapin


----------



## luckytrim

Come Go With Me - Del Vikings


----------



## msmofet

Here Come Those Tears Again - jackson browne


----------



## luckytrim

Easy Come, Easy Go - Whispering bill anderson


----------



## Leolady

Easy -- the Commodores


----------



## jabbur

Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles


----------



## Leolady

Peaceful Living == Natalie Cole


----------



## Leolady

Too late!  I beat ya!


----------



## luckytrim

Yes, You Did, Speedy !

Living in the Promised Land - Willie Nelson


----------



## msmofet

James Brown - Living in America


----------



## Leolady

Living for the City -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## msmofet

Another Rainy Day in New York City - chicago


----------



## luckytrim

My Reason for Living - Ferlin Husky

Okay; y'all are too quick for me..........BBL


----------



## msmofet

luckytrim said:


> My Reason for Living - Ferlin Husky
> 
> Okay; y'all are too quick for me..........BBL


sorry  sweetie cyl


----------



## Leolady

In the Rain -  Dramatics


----------



## msmofet

For Sentimental Reasons - rod stewart


----------



## msmofet

oy vie!! LOL

rainy days and mondays - carpenters


----------



## Leolady

Rainy night in georgia -- Brooks Benton


----------



## msmofet

Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down To Georgia


----------



## Leolady

Downtown -  Petula Clark


----------



## jabbur

Georgia on my mind - Ray Charles


----------



## jabbur

oops!
Downtown Train - Rod Stewart


----------



## Leolady

Midnight train to georgia -- Gladys Knight & the pips


----------



## jabbur

Midnight in Montgomery - Alan Jackson


----------



## Leolady

In the Middle -- 5 Heartbeats


----------



## msmofet

stuck in the middle with you - steve miller band


----------



## Leolady

With you -- the Moments


----------



## msmofet

you light up my life - debbie boone?


----------



## jabbur

I saw the Light - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## luckytrim

There's a Light (Over at the Frankenstein Place) - from Rocky Horror Show


----------



## jabbur

Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## luckytrim

Halfway to Paradise - Tony Orlando


----------



## ellakav

Rockin' The Paradise - Styx


----------



## msmofet

cheeseburger in paradise - jimmy buffet


----------



## luckytrim

Kentucky means Paradise - Glen Campbell


----------



## msmofet

Blue Moon Of Kentucky - elvis


----------



## jabbur

Kentucky Rain - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## Leolady

In the rain -- the Dramatics


----------



## luckytrim

Walkin' in the Rain - Johnny Raye


----------



## Leolady

Walking in the rain with the one I love -- Love Unlimited


----------



## ellakav

I Wish It Would Rain Down - Phil Collins


----------



## Leolady

I wish it would rain -- the Temptations


----------



## luckytrim

Who'll Stop the Rain - Creedence


----------



## Leolady

Who am I? -- the Ojays


----------



## msmofet

who are you - the who


----------



## Leolady

You -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

You, You, You - Mel Carter


----------



## ellakav

You Are Everything - The Stylistics


----------



## luckytrim

You aremy Sunshine - Gene Autry and others


----------



## Leolady

You've got the best of my love -- the Emotions


----------



## les

has to be this one:
*All You Need Is Love*


----------



## luckytrim

or.......
*All my Lovin'*


----------



## Leolady

Baby I need your loving -- Four Tops


----------



## msmofet

YOU'VE LOST THAT LOVING FEELING (The Righteous Brothers)


----------



## ellakav

Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top


----------



## msmofet

gimme that thing 
gimme that thing 
gimme that thing 

gimmie gimmie that thing - april wine

(oh sorry i got carried away )


----------



## luckytrim

If It Ain't One Thing (It's You) - Alan Jackson


----------



## msmofet

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - BTO


----------



## luckytrim

Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U


----------



## msmofet

All or Nothing - cher


----------



## luckytrim

When You Say Nothing at All - Keith Whitley / Allison Kraus


----------



## jabbur

Too Much of Nothing - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## msmofet

Nothing but Time - jackson browne


----------



## jabbur

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## msmofet

Time Of My Life - Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes - dirty dancing soundtrack


----------



## Leolady

Take all the time you need -- Roy Ayers


----------



## msmofet

take me home counrty roads - john denver


----------



## Leolady

Country living -- the Stylistics


----------



## luckytrim

Living in the Prmised Land - Willie Nelson


----------



## Leolady

Land of 1,000 dances -- Wilson Pickett


----------



## jabbur

The night has a thousand (1,000) eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## msmofet

the night the light went out in georgia - vicki lawrence


----------



## Leolady

Night Shift -- Commodores


----------



## ellakav

Into the Night - Benny Mardones


----------



## msmofet

Hermans Hermits - I'm Into Something Good


----------



## ellakav

Tell Me Something Good - Rufus and Chaka Kahn


----------



## jabbur

Tell it to me - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## luckytrim

Tell It like It Is - Neville Brothers


----------



## ellakav

Tell It To My Heart - Taylor Dayne


----------



## jabbur

If My Heart had Windows - Patty Loveless


----------



## luckytrim

Talk to Your Heart - George Jones


----------



## jabbur

Rhythm of My Heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## msmofet

thrill me thrill me thrill me





ellakav said:


> Tell Me Something Good - Rufus and Chaka Kahn


 

*THE BLACKBYRDS  - Walking In Rhythm *


----------



## luckytrim

Get Rhythm (When You Get the Blues) - Johnny Cash


----------



## ellakav

msmofet said:


> thrill me thrill me thrill me
> 
> 
> *
> do you love them?
> 
> New York City Rhythm - Barry Manilow*


----------



## msmofet

new york, new york - frank sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

(I've got a) New Heartache - Ray Price


----------



## msmofet

a whole new world - aladin soundtrack


----------



## jabbur

Here in the Real World - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

Here You Come again - Dolly Parton


----------



## jabbur

Here comes the sun - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Here Comes my Baby - Dottie West


----------



## jabbur

Here we are - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

We are Family - Sister Sledge


----------



## ellakav

We Belong - Pat Benetar


----------



## jabbur

We will rock you - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Love me like a rock - Paul Simon


----------



## ellakav

Rock You Like A Hurricane - The Scorpions


----------



## jabbur

Rock of Ages - traditional hymn


----------



## luckytrim

Rock Island Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## ellakav

Island Girl - Elton John


----------



## jabbur

Island Fever - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## ChefJune

Fever - Peggy Lee


----------



## jabbur

Night Fever - BeeGees


----------



## luckytrim

Fire in the Night - Alabama


----------



## jabbur

Tender is the Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## luckytrim

Tender Years - George Jones


----------



## jabbur

Rockin' Years - Dolly Parton


----------



## ellakav

Reelin' In The Years - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

Rockin' rollin' ocean - hank snow


----------



## ChefJune

Rockin' in Rhythm -- Duke Ellington


----------



## jabbur

Rockin' with the Rhythm of the Rain - The Judds


----------



## luckytrim

Blue eyes Cryin' in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## jabbur

Early Morning Rain - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## luckytrim

Sunday Morning, Comin' Down - Kris Kristofferson / Johnny Cash


----------



## jabbur

Pickin' the sun down - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Sundown - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## ellakav

Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

Don't let the Sun Catch you Cryin' - Jerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## jabbur

Don't be Cruel - Elvis


----------



## ellakav

Cruel To Be Kind - Nick Lowe


----------



## jabbur

Kind of a hush - Herman's Hermits


----------



## luckytrim

My Own Kind of Hat - Merle Haggard


----------



## jabbur

A kind of magic - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Magic Man - Heart


----------



## jabbur

That old black magic - Spike Jones


----------



## luckytrim

Black Magic woman - Santana


----------



## jabbur

Witchy woman - Eagles


----------



## ellakav

Gold-Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## jabbur

All the gold in California - Gatlin Brothers


----------



## Luvs2Cook

California Dreamin'


----------



## luckytrim

All the Gold in California - Alabama


----------



## ChefJune

California, Here I Come


----------



## luckytrim

Here I Am, Drunk again - Moe Bandy


----------



## jabbur

Why don't we get drunk - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## luckytrim

Don't touch Me (If You don't Love Me) - Wilma Burgess


----------



## ellakav

If You Really Love Me - Danny Wilson


----------



## luckytrim

She Couldn't Love Me any More - T. Graham Brown


----------



## jabbur

You don't love me anymore - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## luckytrim

Why Don't You Love Me (Like You Used to Do) - Hank Sr.


----------



## jabbur

Don't Ask Me Why - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

Tell Me Why - Taylor Swift


----------



## jabbur

Tell it to me - Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## luckytrim

Break It to me Gently - Brenda Lee


----------



## jabbur

I want to break free - Queen


----------



## ellakav

I Want A New Drug - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## luckytrim

I've got a New Heartache - Ray Price


----------



## Domsnanny

Heartaches by the number by Tammy Wynette (I think)


----------



## ChefJune

By the Light of the Silvery Moon -- _very_ old song.


----------



## jabbur

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## luckytrim

Domsnanny said:


> Heartaches by the number by Tammy Wynette (I think)


 
she may have done it.....martina McBride covered it......... Ray Price song originally



Cajun Moon - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## jabbur

luckytrim said:


> Cajun Moon - Ricky Skaggs


   One of my favorite songs!

Moon over Parma - from Drew Cary show


----------



## luckytrim

Blue Moon with Heartache - Roseanne Cash


----------



## jabbur

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Kentucky Moon - Eddy Arnold


----------



## jabbur

My Old Kentucky Home - written by Stephen Foster, KY state song


----------



## luckytrim

That Old Black Magic - Louis Prima and Kelee Smith (sp.?)


----------



## luckytrim

jabbur said:


> One of my favorite songs!
> 
> Moon over Parma - from Drew Cary show


 
YouTube - Ricky Skaggs - Cajun Moon


----------



## jabbur

Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

Workin' for the man - Roy Orbison


----------



## jabbur

I've been working on the railroad - traditional folk song John Denver covered it at one time


----------



## ChefJune

The Work Song, Cannonball Adderley


----------



## msmofet

hi ho hi ho (ummmmm neva mind) off to work we go - the seven dwarfs :


----------



## luckytrim

Workin'on a Building - John Fogerty


----------



## jabbur

Love can Build a bridge - The Judds


----------



## luckytrim

Love Will Keep Us Alive - Eagles


----------



## jabbur

Love will Keep us together - Captain and Tenille


----------



## luckytrim

Love Will Find a Way - From "The Lion King"


----------



## Domsnanny

Love me tender....Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Just as Long as You Love Me - Buck Owens


----------



## ellakav

As Long As You Loved Me - Celine Dion


----------



## luckytrim

Long and winding road - Beatles


----------



## jabbur

King of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Six Days on the Road - Dave dudley


----------



## jabbur

Eight Days a Week - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Strange Days - the Doors


----------



## ellakav

Strange Magic - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## luckytrim

Could This be Magic - the Dubs


----------



## ellakav

You Can Do Magic - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## luckytrim

You Can Take the Wings Off Me - Reba


----------



## jabbur

Wings of a Dove - Dolly Parton. Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

> Wings of a Dove - Dolly Parton. Johnny Cash


....and originally, Ferlin Husky

Ballad OF A Teenage queen - Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

Love Ballad -- LTD


----------



## luckytrim

Love is All Around - the Troggs


----------



## jabbur

I get around - Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Stay There Till I Get There - Lynn Anderson


----------



## ellakav

Stay The Night - Chicago


----------



## jabbur

The Night they drove old dixie down - the band


----------



## luckytrim

My dixie Darling - Carter Family


----------



## jabbur

Hello Darling - Conway Twitty


----------



## ellakav

Hello - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## luckytrim

Hello Marylou - Ricky Nelson ??


----------



## Dinner4Two

Hello, Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Goodbye Cruel World - Freddie (Boom Boom) Cannon


----------



## jabbur

Goodbye Again - John Denver


----------



## ellakav

Goodbye Girl - Bread


----------



## jabbur

The Girl I Knew Somewhere - Monkees


----------



## ellakav

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## jabbur

Fun, Fun, Fun - Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Fun it - queen


----------



## jabbur

Beat It - Micheal Jackson (RIP)


----------



## luckytrim

You Can't Take it With You - Dr. Hook / Kelly Willis


----------



## jabbur

Take the A train - Duke Ellington


----------



## ellakav

Midnight Train To Georgia - Gladys Knight & the Pips


----------



## luckytrim

After Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## ellakav

Midnight Rambler - The Stones


----------



## jabbur

Little Nash Rambler  - Kingston Trio


----------



## luckytrim

hey little schoolgirl - Paragons


----------



## ellakav

Little Jeannie - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

Little Deuce coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## jabbur

Thank Heaven for Little Girls - Maurice Chevalier


----------



## luckytrim

Thank God (and Greyhound) You're Gone - Roy Clark


----------



## ellakav

She's Gone - Hall and Oates


----------



## bourbon

She's A Lady sung by Tom Jones


----------



## ellakav

She's Always A Woman To Me - Billy Joel


----------



## jabbur

She's got the rhythm (I've got the blues) - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

Good Time Charlie's got the Blues - Conway Twitty


----------



## Robinfood

Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## jabbur

Have yourself a good time for me - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## luckytrim

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas - Mel Torme


----------



## jabbur

With a Little Help from my Friends - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

(From Now On) All My Friends Are Gonna Be Strnagers - Merle Haggard


----------



## jabbur

Friends will be Friends - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Today Will be the first day - LaWana Linsey


----------



## ellakav

This Will Be - Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## luckytrim

WILL the Circle BE Unbroken - Carter Family w/ Johnny Cash


----------



## ellakav

I'll Be There - The Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim

Stay there till I get there - Lynn Anderson


----------



## ellakav

Stay the Night - Chicago


----------



## luckytrim

Because the Night - Patti Smith


----------



## ellakav

Gimme the Night - George Benson


----------



## luckytrim

The Night Before - The Beatles


----------



## ellakav

Night Moves - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## luckytrim

She Moves Me - Muddy Waters


----------



## ellakav

She Loves You - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

there She Goes - Carl Belew


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Beat *Goes* On   -  Sonny & Cher


----------



## luckytrim

There goes My Everything - Jack greene


----------



## ellakav

There Goes My Baby - Charlie Wilson (The Gap Band)


----------



## ChefJune

ellakav said:


> There Goes My Baby - Charlie Wilson (The Gap Band)


 
I thought Sam Cooke made that famous...

Baby, Baby All the Time, Diana Krall


----------



## ellakav

nope, this is a different song.  but I think the one you are thinking of
was done by the Drifters.

Sweet Baby - George Duke and Stanley Clark


----------



## jabbur

Sweet Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

what Ella said!

YouTube - Charlie Wilson - There Goes My Baby (Exclusive)
YouTube - Their Goes My Baby {upbeat version}


SWEET MEMORIES - WILLIE NELSON


----------



## jabbur

My Sweet Lady - John Denver


----------



## ChefJune

luckytrim said:


> what Ella said!
> 
> YouTube - Charlie Wilson - There Goes My Baby (Exclusive)
> YouTube - Their Goes My Baby {upbeat version}
> 
> 
> SWEET MEMORIES - WILLIE NELSON


 
all that's true, but I have an old 45 of Sam Cooke singing that Drifters song. 


Sweet Inspiration -- The Sweet Inspirations


----------



## ellakav

ChefJune said:


> all that's true, but I have an old 45 of Sam Cooke singing that Drifters song.
> 
> 
> Sweet Inspiration -- The Sweet Inspirations


 

well, I gotta say I like Charlie's version better!!  I LUUUUUVS me
sum Charlie!! Sam was pretty awesome too.  should've lived
a lot longer than what, 30-something years?


You're the Inspiration - Chicago


----------



## luckytrim

ChefJune said:


> all that's true, but I have an old 45 of Sam Cooke singing that Drifters song.
> 
> 
> Sweet Inspiration -- The Sweet Inspirations


 
I'm sure you do.. standards get covered by everybody, all the time..........

it's your staement 





> I thought Sam Cooke made that famous...


 that got all the attention


----------



## luckytrim

You're My Jamaica - Charley Pride


----------



## jabbur

You're in my heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

My Heart belongs to Daddy - Cole Porter


----------



## jabbur

If My Heart Had windows - Patty Loveless


----------



## ellakav

Tell it to my Heart - Taylor Dayne


----------



## luckytrim

Talk to Your Heart - Ray Price


----------



## jabbur

Talk about Sufferin' - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## luckytrim

Talk to Me- Quarterflash


----------



## jabbur

Hold on to Me - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## luckytrim

Hold On, I'm Comin' - Sam & Dave ??


----------



## jabbur

She'll be coming round the mountain - Traditional folk song


----------



## ellakav

I'm Comin' Out - Diana Ross


----------



## luckytrim

Lookin' out my Back Door - Creedance


----------



## jabbur

Hey Good Lookin' - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## luckytrim

For the Good Times - Kris Kristofferson / Ray Price


----------



## jabbur

Times like these - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## luckytrim

THESE BOOTS ARE MADE FOR WALKIN' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## jabbur

Walkin the floor over you - Ernest Tubbs


----------



## infokid

Over You - chris daughtry


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Get Over You - Crystal Gayle


----------



## jabbur

I'd love you all over again - Alan Jackson


----------



## ellakav

All Of My Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

I'd love to Lay You down - Conway Twitty


----------



## jabbur

The Devil went down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## luckytrim

To Beat the Devil - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## jabbur

Beat It - Micheal Jackson (RIP)


----------



## luckytrim

The Beat Goes On - Sonny & Cher


----------



## jabbur

The Gift Goes On - Sandi Patti


----------



## ellakav

There Goes My Baby - Charlie Wilson


----------



## jabbur

Baby you look good to me tonight - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

I wonder where we'd be Tonight - Vern Gosdin


----------



## jabbur

The Wonder of You - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

I Wonder if they Ever Think of Me - Merle Haggard


----------



## ellakav

Wonder - Natalie Merchant


----------



## jabbur

What a _*WONDER*_ful world - Louis Armstrong


----------



## ChefJune

jabbur said:


> What a _*WONDER*_ful world - Louis Armstrong


 
Today is the anniversary of his birth.

Wonderful Guy (from South Pacific) - Mitzi Gaynor


----------



## jabbur

Some guys have all the luck - Rod Stewart


----------



## ellakav

Luck Be A Lady - Frank Sinatra


----------



## jabbur

Treat her like a Lady - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## ellakav

Treat Me Right - Pat Benatar


----------



## jabbur

You may be right - Billy Joel


----------



## ellakav

I'm All Right (theme from "Caddyshack") - Kenny Loggins


----------



## jabbur

I'm in a Hurry (and don't know why) - Alabama


----------



## ellakav

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins


----------



## jabbur

I'm in a hurry and don't know why - Alabama


----------



## ellakav

jabbur said:


> I'm in a hurry and don't know why - Alabama


 

funny-I had this song on my mind all week last week!

You Can't Hurry Love - Phil Collins


----------



## jabbur

Can't help loving that man of mine - ShowBoat


----------



## ellakav

Keep On Loving You -  REO Speedwagon


----------



## jabbur

Love will keep us together - Captain and Tenille


----------



## ellakav

Love is the Answer - Todd Rundgren and Utopia


----------



## jabbur

Love me Do - Beatles (in honor of the 40th anniversary remastered collection released today)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kiss *Me* by Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## BakersDozen

*Song Title Game...*

I Love How You Love *Me* - Paris Sisters  (an oldie but goodie)


----------



## jabbur

I Love Rock and Roll - AC/DC


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Will Always *Love* You by Dolly Parton


----------



## jabbur

I'd love you all over again - Alan Jackson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*You* Were Always On My Mind by Willie Nelson


----------



## jabbur

Carolina in my *MIND* - James Taylor


----------



## BakersDozen

Living inside *my* Heart - Bob Seger


----------



## jabbur

Raining in my HEART - Buddy Holly


----------



## Bunnytrax

Rain Drops Keep Falling on My Head


----------



## BakersDozen

Put Your *Head* On My Shoulder - Paul Anka


----------



## jabbur

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## BakersDozen

Leavin' *On* Your Mind - Patsy Cline


----------



## jabbur

Leavin' on a Jet Plane - John Denver (or Peter,Paul & Mary)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cheatin' *On* You Mind by Gary Puckett


----------



## jabbur

Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams Sr


----------



## Kathleen

*A Game!  *bounces**

Total Eclipse of the *Heart* - Bonnie Tyler

~Kathleen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*The* Longest Time by Billy Joel


----------



## Jennilynn

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Kathleen

*Time* of My Life (from Dirty Dancing) - Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## BakersDozen

Our *Time* Is Coming - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Time* by Alan Parson's Project


----------



## jabbur

Christmas Time is Here - Vince Guaraldi (Charlie Brown Christmas theme)


----------



## Kathleen

I'll Be Home For *Christmas - Bing Crosby*


----------



## jabbur

(I'll have a) Blue Christmas - Elvis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

White *Christmas* by Bing Crosby


----------



## BakersDozen

It's Beginning To Look Alot Like *Christmas* by Dionne Warwick


----------



## jabbur

Have yourself a Merry Little Christmas - Judy Garland


----------



## Kathleen

Do They Know It's *Christmas*? - written by Bob Geldof and Midge Ure


----------



## jabbur

Wonderful Christmas Time - Paul McCartney


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Only *Time* Will Tell by Asia


----------



## jabbur

Go Tell it on the Mountain - traditional


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*On* Top of Old Smokie (old song)


----------



## BakersDozen

*Old* Rivers by Walter Brennan (oldie)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Old* Man Down the Road by CCR


----------



## jabbur

Down by the Riverside - spiritual


----------



## Kathleen

Devil Went *Down* To Georgia - Charlie Danials


----------



## jabbur

Devil in Disguise - Elvis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

One Night *In* Bangkok by Murray Head


----------



## BakersDozen

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Kathleen

The *Night* The Lights Went Out In Georgia- Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Leolady

night shift -- commodores


----------



## BakersDozen

The **Night** Has a Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee (oldie)


----------



## jabbur

Silent Night - traditional carol


----------



## BakersDozen

Tender is the *Night* by Jackson Browne


----------



## jabbur

Tonight's the Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Kathleen

*Night *Moves - Bob Segar


----------



## BakersDozen

The *Night* the Lights Went Out in Georgia -Vickie Lawrence


----------



## jabbur

This Little Light of Mine - traditional


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You *Light* Up My Life  -  Debbie Boone


----------



## BakersDozen

I Will Always Love *You* - Dolly Parton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*You* Are So Beautiful  by Joe Cocker


----------



## ChefJune

*Beautiful *Dreamer, Stephen T. Foster


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Dreamer* by Supertramp


----------



## BakersDozen

Little *Dreamer* - Van Halen


----------



## jabbur

Little Brown Jug - Glenn Miller


----------



## tinchef

Little Red Corvette - (Prince)


----------



## jabbur

Red River Valley - folk song


----------



## BakersDozen

Red, Red Wine - Neil Diamond


----------



## jabbur

Days of Wine and Roses - Andy Williams


----------



## ChefJune

WineLight - Grover Washington, Jr.


----------



## jabbur

I saw the Light - Hank Williams, Sr


----------



## BakersDozen

*Light* My Fire" - The Doors


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*My* Favorite Things by Julie Andrews


----------



## BakersDozen

*My* Special Angel - Bobby Helms


----------



## jabbur

Rock 'n' Roll Angel - Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## BakersDozen

A Little Past Little *Rock* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## jabbur

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis (belated happy birthday to the King)


----------



## Kathleen

*Rock*star by Nickleback


----------



## BakersDozen

*Rock* Around the Clock - Bill Haley & The Comets (oldie)


----------



## ChefJune

Rock with Me, Michael Jackson


----------



## Kathleen

*Rock Me* Like a Hurricane - The Scorpions


----------



## jabbur

Loves me Like a Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## BakersDozen

Old Time *Rock* and Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## Kathleen

*Time* after *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## BakersDozen

Our "*Time*" Is Coming - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## jabbur

TIME in a bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## ChefJune

As Time Goes by (Casablanca)


----------



## BakersDozen

That's The Way Love **Goes** - Janet Jackson


----------



## Kathleen

The Game of *Love* - Santana


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Love* Is A Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## BakersDozen

Live to *Love* Another Day - Keith Urban


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Glorious *Day* by U2


----------



## jabbur

Glorious Morning - Sandi Patti


----------



## Kathleen

Angel of the *Morning* - various artists but like Juice Newton's version best


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Good *Morning* Sunshine  - Jack Grunsky


----------



## jabbur

Touch me in the Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## Kathleen

Toucha Toucha *Touch* Me - Rocky Horror Picture Show Soundtrack


----------



## BakersDozen

Carrying Your Love With *Me -* George Strait


----------



## ChefJune

Love Me - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Kathleen

Oh Lonesome *Me* - Don Gibson


----------



## BakersDozen

*Lonesome* Number One - Roy Orbison


----------



## Kathleen

Age Ain't Nothing But A *Number* - Aaliyah


----------



## jabbur

Two out of three _*AIN"T*_ bad - Meatloaf


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Three* Cigarettes In The Ash Tray ~ Patsy Cline


----------



## ChefJune

*Three* Coins in a Fountain -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*A* Baby Just Like You by Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kathleen

Santa *Baby* - Eartha Kitt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Here Comes *Santa* Claus by numerous people


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Santa* and the Doodle-Li-Boop ~ Art Carney


----------



## BakersDozen

The Dipsy *Doodle* - Tommy Dorsey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Wang Dang *Doodle* ~ The Pointer Sisters


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yankee *Doodle* by many people


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Yankee* Rose ~ David Lee Roth (Van Halen)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The *Rose* by Bette Midler


----------



## jabbur

Love is a Rose - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paper *Rose*(s) ~ Marie Osmond


----------



## jabbur

Paperback Writer - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lady *Writer* ~ Dire Straits


----------



## Kathleen

*Lady - *Styx


----------



## getoutamykitchen

She's A *Lady* ~ Tom Jones


----------



## jabbur

My Sweet Lady - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sweet Home Alabama  ~  Lynyard Skynyrd


----------



## Kathleen

Green Green Grass of *Home* - Various Artists


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jeremiah Peabody's Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting *Green* and Purple Pill  ~  Ray Stevens


----------



## BakersDozen

*Green*, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

BakersDozen said:


> *Green*, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones




It's Not Easy Being *Green*  ~  Kermit D. Frog


----------



## BakersDozen

*Easy* - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It Don't Come Easy  ~  Ringo Starr


----------



## jabbur

It's so Easy to Fall in Love - Buddy Holly (Linda Ronstadt did a good one too)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Easy Come, Easy Go  ~  Bobby Sherman


----------



## jabbur

getoutamykitchen said:


> Easy Come, Easy Go  ~  Bobby Sherman


   Talk about blast from the past!  I immediately felt 13 again!

Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Still got Bobby Sherman Albums!


Hooked On A *Feeling*  ~  B. J. Thomas


----------



## jabbur

Bobby Sherman and the Monkees.  Got those 2 albums the same day and were my first album purchases!

Feeling Groovy - Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Got the Monkees too!


Workin' On A *Groovy* Thing  ~  5th. Demension


----------



## BakersDozen

This Ain't No *Thinking* Thing - Trace Adkins


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Thing* ~ 1910 Fruitgum Co.


----------



## jabbur

Crazy Little THING called Love - Queen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Somebody To *Love*  ~  Queen


----------



## jabbur

Everybody needs Somebody to Love - Blues Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Everybody  ~  Tommy Roe


----------



## jabbur

Everybody loves Somebody - Dean Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Everybody* Knows (I still love you)  ~  Dave Clark Five


----------



## BakersDozen

*Everybody*(s) Somebody's Fool - Connie Francis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Fool* Hearted Memory  ~  George Strait


----------



## jabbur

The Fool on the Hill - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cherry *Hill* Park  ~  Billy Joe Royal


----------



## jabbur

Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Folks Who Live On The *Hill*  ~  Bette Midler


----------



## jabbur

Old Folks - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Old* Fashioned Love Song  ~  Three Dog Night


----------



## jabbur

Good Old-fashioned Lover Boy - Queen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Boy* Named Sue  ~  Johnny Cash


----------



## jabbur

Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly


----------



## BakersDozen

Runaround Sue - Dion & The Belmonts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Long Distance Runaround  ~  Yes


----------



## jabbur

The Long Run - Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Long* And Winding Road  ~ The Beatles


----------



## jabbur

King of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sun *King*  ~  The Beatles


----------



## jabbur

Here comes the sun - Beatles.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hey Mr. *Sun*  ~  Bobby Sherman


----------



## jabbur

Mr. Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Mr*. Mom  ~  Lonestar


----------



## jabbur

Hey there, Mr. Lonely Heart - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Mr. Lonely*  ~  Bobby Vinton


----------



## jabbur

Sgt. Pepper's *Lonely* Hearts Club Band - Beatles

(I was going to keep the Mr. going but could only come up with Mr. Mistoffelees from "Cats")


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Queen of *Hearts*  ~  Juice Newton


----------



## jabbur

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Dancing* In The Dark  ~  Bruce Springsteen


----------



## BakersDozen

You Should Be *Dancing* - Bee Gees


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Dancing* On The Ceiling ~  Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Kathleen

*Dancing* With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Dancing* Machine  ~  Jackson 5


----------



## jabbur

You make me feel like dancing - Leo Sayer ( had the song in my head but had to google who sang it!)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Keeping with Leo...

When I Need *You*  ~  Leo Sayer


----------



## jabbur

You Light up my Life - Debbie Boone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Light* My Fire  ~  The Doors


----------



## Catseye

I'm On Fire - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## jabbur

I'm a Believer - Monkees


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*I'm* Henry the Vll I am  ~  Herman's Hermits


----------



## jabbur

I am I said - Neil Diamond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

If *I Said* You Had A Beautiful Body Would You Hold It Against Me  ~  Bellamy Brothers


----------



## jabbur

I want to HOLD your hand - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Put Your *Hand* In The Hand  ~  Anne Murray


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Hands *down*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

CookLikeJulia said:


> Hands *down*


By Who?



*Down* On The Corner  ~  Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## jabbur

The Devil went DOWN to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Devil* Woman  ~  Marty Robbins


----------



## jabbur

_*Devil *_in Disguise - Elvis


----------



## BakersDozen

Devil's Got a New "*Disguise*" - Aerosmith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Silhouettes In *Disguise*  ~  Kansas


----------



## jabbur

Rhapsody_* IN *_Blue - Gershwin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bohemian *Rhapsody*  ~  Queen


----------



## jabbur

Okay gomk!  What am I supposed to do with this?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

jabbur said:


> Okay gomk!  What am I supposed to do with this?




How about....

I Hear A *Rhapsody*  ~  Dinah Shore


----------



## jabbur

I can HEAR music - Beach Boys

(thanks!  I was having trouble coming up with something!)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Can't You *Hear* My Heartbeat  ~  Herman's Hermits


----------



## jabbur

_*Can't*_ help falling in love - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Help*  ~  The Beatles


----------



## BakersDozen

*Help* Me Rhonda - Beach Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Just Can't *Help* Believing  ~  B.J. Thomas


----------



## jabbur

_*JUST*_ as I am - traditional hymn


----------



## BakersDozen

A Fire *I* Can't Put Out - George Strait


----------



## jabbur

Fire and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Rain* Drops Keep Falling On My Head  ~  B.J. Thomas


----------



## spork

*Head* Games ~ Foreigner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Goin' Out Of My *Head*/Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You  ~  The Lettermen


----------



## jabbur

Come and Let me Look into your _*EYES*_- John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Smoke Gets In *Your Eyes*  ~  Platters


----------



## jabbur

Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

George *Davis* Is Innocent  ~  Sham 69


----------



## jabbur

The Innocent Age - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Age* Of Aquarius  ~  The Fifth Demension


----------



## Kathleen

*Age*less Beauty - STARS


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Beauty* and the Beast  ~  David Bowie


----------



## BakersDozen

Beauty Is Only Skin Deep - The Temptations


----------



## getoutamykitchen

We've *Only* Just Begun  ~  The Carpenter's


----------



## BakersDozen

It's *Only* Make Believe - Conway Twitty


----------



## KAYLINDA

*Make* the world go away..Eddie Arnold


----------



## BakersDozen

*Make* Me Smile - Chicago


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Can't *Smile* Without You  ~  Barry Manilow


----------



## nonameperson

*Smile - *Nat King Cole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It Only Hurts When I Try To *Smile*  ~  Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## nonameperson

*Only *You - The Platters


----------



## BakersDozen

Here *You* Come Again - Dolly Parton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Alone *Again* (naturally)  ~  Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## BakersDozen

All *Alone *Am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## jabbur

You'll never walk ALONE - from Carousel


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I *Walk* The Line  ~  Johnny Cash


----------



## BakersDozen

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Way* Down Upon The Swanee River  ~  Stephen Foster


----------



## Kathleen

Take Me To The *River* - The Commitments


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The *River*  ~  Garth Brooks


----------



## BakersDozen

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bad *Moon* Rising  ~  Credence Clearwater Revival CCR


----------



## BakersDozen

House of the *Rising* Sun - The Animals


----------



## jabbur

Baby, Let's Play House - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Baby* Don't Get Hooked On Me  ~  Mac Davis


----------



## jabbur

*Hooked* on a Feeling - BJ Thomas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Hooked* On Love  ~  Bananarama


----------



## jabbur

*Hooked *on Phonics (oh wait that's not a song!)

*Love* me do - Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

*Love *Me, Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Andy M.

Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer


----------



## jabbur

Livin on Love - Alan Jackson


----------



## BakersDozen

Carrying Your *Love* With Me - George Strait


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Carrying* On  ~  Montgomery Gentry


----------



## jabbur

Carry on my Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Carry* That Weight  ~  Beatles


----------



## Kathleen

*That* Thing You Do - The Oneders!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Every Little *Thing* She Does Is Magic  ~  Police


----------



## BakersDozen

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## jabbur

*Wild *Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Horse* With No Name  ~  America (Still have the original 45 record of this one!)


----------



## mollyanne

"White *Horse*" ~ Taylor Swift
YouTube - Taylor Swift - White Horse - Studio Version (HQ) - Lyrics + Download


----------



## Andy M.

*Whiter* Shade of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Shade*s of Gray  ~  The Monkees


----------



## BakersDozen

Hazy **Shade** of Winter - The Bangles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Winter* Wonderland  ~  Guy Lombardo & His Royal Canadians


----------



## mollyanne

*Winter* Song
YouTube - Winter Song - Sara Bareilles/Ingrid Michaelson- Music Video


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Write The *Song*s  ~  Barry Manilow


----------



## jabbur

Annie's Song - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Song* Sung Blue  ~  Neil Diamond


----------



## jabbur

Summertime Blues - Alan Jackson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

In The *Summertime*  ~  Jerry Mungo


----------



## BakersDozen

Summertime - Kenny Chesney


----------



## jabbur

In the Good Old Summertime - traditional


----------



## mollyanne

*Good *Day Sunshine ~ The Beatles
YouTube - Good Day Sunshine


----------



## jabbur

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Take It Off My *Shoulders*  ~  The Guess Who


----------



## mollyanne

*"Cold Shoulder" ~* Garth Brooks

There's a fire burning bright 
At our house tonight 
Slow music playing 
And soft candlelight 
On her lips I keep tasting 
The warm red wine 
I'm there in her arms 
But it's all in my mind 

The snow is piled high on the highway tonight 
I'm a ship lost at sea on this ocean of white 
Eighteen wheels anchored somewhere out of Dover 
I wish I could hold her 
Instead of huggin' this old cold shoulder


----------



## BakersDozen

Put Your Head On My *Shoulders* - Paul Anka


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Going Out Of My *Head*  ~  Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## jabbur

I know where I'm going - The Judds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Go Out Into The Rain (your *going* to melt)  ~  Herman's Hermits


----------



## Alix

It never rains in California


----------



## ChefJune

California Dreamin' (Mama's and the Papa's)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Dreamin'* With My Eyes Wide Open  ~  Clay Walker


----------



## BakersDozen

In My Daughters *Eyes* - Martina McBride


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bette Davis *Eyes*  ~  Kim Carnes


----------



## BakersDozen

"*Eyes"* of a Stranger by Queensryche


----------



## Andy M.

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I've Got A *Tiger* By The Tail  ~  Buck Owens


----------



## jabbur

I've Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## BakersDozen

It Ain't Me *Babe* - The Turtles [also recorded by Johnny Cash]


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Ain't* Goin' Down Till The Sun Comes Up  ~  Garth Brooks


----------



## jabbur

Devil went DOWN to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Night The Lights Went Out In *Georgia*  ~  Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gentle On My *Mind*  ~  Glen Campbell


----------



## BakersDozen

Leavin' On Your *Mind* - Patsy Cline


----------



## Andy M.

*Leavin'* On A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## jabbur

Leaving Louisiana in the Broad Daylight - Oak Ridge Boys/ Garth Brooks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*In* A Big Country by Big Country


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thank God I'm A *Country* Boy  ~  John Denver


----------



## jabbur

A Country Girl in Paris - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

He Went To *Paris*  ~  Jimmy Buffett


----------



## jabbur

Postcard from Paris - John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Postcard*s From Richard Nixon  ~  Elton John


----------



## jabbur

*FROM *me to you - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*From* Here To Eternity  ~  Michael Peterson


----------



## Andy M.

From this moment on - Shania Twain


----------



## BakersDozen

This Magic *Moment* - Jay and The Americans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

From This *Moment*  ~  Shania Twain


----------



## BakersDozen

One *Moment* in Time - Whitney Houston


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*One*  ~  Three Dog Night


----------



## Andy M.

One is the loneliest number - Three Dog Night


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andy M. said:


> One is the loneliest number - Three Dog Night


Same as ONE by Three Dog Night



*One* Toke Over The Line  ~  Brewer and Shipley


----------



## BakersDozen

I Walk The *Line* -Johnny Cash


----------



## jabbur

On Down the LINE - Patty Loveless


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Down* In The Valley  ~  Solomon Burke


----------



## BakersDozen

Harper *Valley* PTA by Jeannie C. Riley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Peace In The *Valley*  ~  Elvis Presley


----------



## jabbur

Give *Peace* a Chance - John Lennon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

State Your *Peace*  ~  Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## BakersDozen

Song of *Peace* - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Song* Of The South  ~  Alabama


----------



## jabbur

South Rampart Street Parade - Al Hirt (among others)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Soft *Parade* ~  Doors


----------



## Andy M.

Killing Me Softly With His Song - Roberta Flack


----------



## BakersDozen

*Softly *in the Night - The Cookies (1963)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

All *Night* Long  ~  Lionel Ritchie


----------



## 2day2eat

i drove all *night*


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Who *Drove* The Red Sports Car  ~  Van Morrison


----------



## BakersDozen

*Red*, Red Wine by *UB40*


----------



## Andy M.

Days of Wine and Roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Paper *Roses*  ~  Marie Osmond


----------



## BakersDozen

Room Full of *Roses* - Mickey Gilley (from Urban Cowboy movie)


----------



## Andy M.

In My Room - Beach Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Like An Angel Passing Through My *Room*  ~  ABBA


----------



## Andy M.

Honky Tonk Angel - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Honky Tonk* Woman  ~  Rolling Stones


----------



## BakersDozen

I Am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Woman* To *Woman*  ~  Barbara Mandrell


----------



## BakersDozen

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Pretty* Fly For A Rabbi  ~  Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## jabbur

Fly me to the Moon - Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Moon* River  ~  Andy Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Moonlight in Vermont - Frank Sinatra


----------



## getoutamykitchen

What A Little *Moonlight* Can Do  ~  Billie Holiday


----------



## Andy M.

I Get By With A Little Help From My Friends - Beatles


----------



## jabbur

_*Little*_ Green Apples - Roger Miller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

One Bad *Apple*  ~  The Osmonds


----------



## jabbur

_*Bad*_, _*Bad*_ Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## spork

Don't it make my *brown* eyes blue ~ I think it was Crystal Gale.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Blue*  ~  Leanne Rimes


----------



## ChefJune

Blue Velvet -- Arthur Prysock


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Billy *Bayou*  ~  Jim Reeves


----------



## Andy M.

Ode to Billy Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Billy*'s Got His Beer Goggles On  ~  Neal McCoy


----------



## BakersDozen

*Beer *For My Horses - Toby Keith & Willie Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

*For* All We Know -- Nat King Cole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Even *Know* Her Name  ~  Bread


----------



## Andy M.

I Saw Her Standing There - The Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Standing* Outside A Broken Phone Booth With No Money In My Hand  ~  Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*My* Best Friend's Girl by the Cars


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Friend's* In Low Places  ~  Garth Brooks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You're My Best *Friend* by Don Williams


----------



## BakersDozen

You've Got a *Friend* - James Taylor


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Diamonds Are A Girl's Best *Friend*  ~  Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Girls* Just Wanna Have Fun by Cindy Lauper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fun, *Fun*, Fun  ~  Beach Boys


----------



## ChefJune

Hot *Fun* in the Summertime -- 5th Dimension


----------



## Andy M.

Summertime (and the livin' is easy)  - Janice Joplin among others


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sunshine & *Summertime*  ~  Faith Hill


----------



## BakersDozen

You Are The *Sunshine* in My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## getoutamykitchen

In My *Life*  ~  Beatles


----------



## jabbur

_*Life*_ Goes On - Leanne Rimes


----------



## ChefJune

*Life* Sings -- 5th Dimension


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It Ain't Over Till The Fat Lady *Sings*  ~  En Vogue


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Lady* by Kenny Rodgers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Lady* Madonna  ~  Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

Lady -- Lionel Richie/Kenny Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

The Lady is a Tramp - Peggy Lee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Tramp*  ~  ZZ Top


----------



## BakersDozen

Gypsies, *Tramps* and Thieves - Cher


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Leather *And* Lace by Stevie Nicks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chantilly *Lace*  ~  The Big Bopper


----------



## jabbur

Spanish Lace - The Drifters


----------



## Andy M.

Spanish Eyes - Al Martino


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Spanish* Fire Ball  ~  Hank Snow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Great Balls of *Fire* by Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Fire* I Can't Put Out  ~  George Strait


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Fire* and Ice by Pat Benatar


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Ice* Cream Man  ~  Van Halen


----------



## Andy M.

Street Fighting Man - Stones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Kung Fu *Fighting*  ~  Carl Douglas


----------



## BakersDozen

Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting - Elton John (1973)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Saturday* Night by Bay City Rollers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The *Night* The Lights Went Out In Georgia  ~  Vicki Lawrence


----------



## ChefJune

*Georgia* -- Ray Charles


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet Georgia Brown - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Georgia* Rain  ~  Trisha Yearwood


----------



## BakersDozen

The Night The Lights Went Out in *Georgia* - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

Wipe Out - The Surfaris


----------



## BakersDozen

Who Let The Dogs *Out -* Baha Men


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Dirty Old Egg Suckin' *Dog*  ~  Johnnie Cash


----------



## BakersDozen

*Dirty* Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - ACDC


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Red *Dirt* Road  ~  Brooks & Dunn


----------



## ChefJune

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road* -- Elton John


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yellow Submarine  ~  Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Yellow* River  ~  Christie


----------



## Andy M.

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

C *Moon*  ~  Wings (Paul McCartney)


----------



## Kathleen

Goodnight *Moon* - Shivaree   (OMG, but I love that song!!!!)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Goodnight* Tonight  ~  Wings (Paul McCartney)


----------



## BakersDozen

Can You Feel The Love *Tonight *- Elton John


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Feel*s So Right  ~  Alabama


----------



## ChefJune

*Feel*ings -- Morris Albert


----------



## Andy M.

Feeling Alright - Joe Cocker


----------



## jabbur

Peaceful, Easy _*Feeling*_ - Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Easy* Come, *Easy* Go  ~  Bobby Sherman


----------



## BakersDozen

*Easy *- Lionel Richie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It's Not *Easy* Being Green  ~  Kermit


----------



## BakersDozen

*Green* Fields - The Vogues


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Jeremiah Peabody's Poly Unsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting *Green* And Purple Pill  ~  Ray Stevens


----------



## Dinner4Two

Purple Rain ~ Prince


----------



## Andy M.

Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - BJ Thomas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Keep* The Customer Satisfied  ~  Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## BakersDozen

Satisfied Mind - Johnny Cash


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gentle On My *Mind*  ~  Glen Campbell


----------



## jabbur

Always _*On My Mind*_ - Elvis (also Willie Nelson)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Will *Always* Love You  ~  Dolly Parton (& Whitney Houston)


----------



## BakersDozen

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Do* I Ever Cross Your Mind  ~  Dolly Parton


----------



## ChefJune

Deed I Do -- Diana Krall


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Do* That To Me One More Time  ~  Captain & Tennille


----------



## Andy M.

Time Is On My Side - Stones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Time* In A Bottle  ~  Jim Croce


----------



## Andy M.

Bottle of Wine - Tom Paxton


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Longneck *Bottle*  ~  Garth Brooks


----------



## BakersDozen

Time in a *Bottle *- Jim Croce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

100 *Bottle*s Of Beer On The Wall  ~  Kid's On The Bus


----------



## BakersDozen

Another Brick in the *Wall *- Pink Floyd


----------



## Andy M.

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Livin' La *Vida* Loca  ~  Ricky Martin


----------



## BakersDozen

*Livin'* On a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Say A Little *Prayer*  ~  Dionne Warwick


----------



## Kathleen

*Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Wing*s Of A Dove  ~  Ferlin Husky


----------



## BakersDozen

Broken Wings - Mr. Mister


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Broken* Hearts Are For ***holes  ~  Frank Zappa


----------



## ChefJune

What's Become of the *Broken *Hearted?" Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## Andy M.

What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Faster Kill *Pussycat*  ~  Oakenfold (featuring Brittany Murphy)


----------



## BakersDozen

Licence to *Kill* - Gladys Knight


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*License* To Chill  ~  Jimmy Buffett and Kenny Chesney


----------



## BakersDozen

You Have Placed a *Chill* in my Heart - Annie Lennox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Heart* On My Sleeve  ~  Ringo Starr


----------



## Dinner4Two

All My Loving ~ Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*All* My Ex's Live In Texas  ~  George Strait


----------



## Dinner4Two

All I've Got To Do ~ Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*All* I Need  ~  Jack Wagner


----------



## BakersDozen

Anytime You *Need* a Friend - Mariah Carey


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Your My Best *Friend*  ~  Queen


----------



## Andy M.

Friendly Loan - The Marcels


----------



## ChefJune

*Friend*ly Persuasion -- Pat Boone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Crystal Blue *Persuasion*  ~  Tommy James & the Shondells


----------



## Dinner4Two

Blue  Moon ~ The Marcels


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Blue*  ~  Leanne Rimes


----------



## Dinner4Two

For You Blue ~ Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

Little Girl *Blue* -- Arthur Prysock


----------



## Andy M.

Little Latin Lupe Lu - Righteous Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Little* Bit Me, *Little* Bit You  ~  The Monkees


----------



## getoutamykitchen

BestKeptCookingSecrets said:


> Any Man Of Mine - Shania Twain




Best,
The object of the game is to use a word from the previous song title and come up with another song title.
For example...

*Any* Which Way But Loose  ~  Eddie Rabbit


----------



## BakersDozen

Crazy *Little* Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Crazy*  ~  Patsy Cline


----------



## jabbur

Mama he's _*CRAZY*_ - The Judds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Mama* Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys  ~  Willie Nelson/Waylon Jennings


----------



## BakersDozen

I Wanna Be a Cowboy - Boys Don't Cry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Cowboy*s and Clowns  ~  Ronnie Milsap (soundtrack from Bronco Billy)


----------



## AmandaES

*Cowboy *take me away- Dixie Chicks


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shoulda Been A *Cowboy*  ~  Toby Keith


----------



## Andy M.

Been Gone Too Long - Allman Brothers


----------



## AmandaES

Since You've Been Gone- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## getoutamykitchen

After The Love Is *Gone*  ~  Eart, Wind, and Fire


----------



## jabbur

Long Time _*GONE*_ - Dixie Chicks


----------



## BakersDozen

Consider Me *Gone* - Reba McIntire


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Me* & Bobby McGee  ~  Kris Kristofferson


----------



## BakersDozen

"Mama Told *Me* Not to Come" -Three Dog Night


----------



## Andy M.

Mama Said There'd Be Days Like This - Shirelles


----------



## AmandaES

Live Like You Were Dying- Tim McGraw


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Live* & Let Die  ~  Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## jabbur

I Want to _*LIVE*_- John Denver


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Live*, Laugh, and Love  ~  Clay Walker


----------



## AmandaES

I Want To Know What Love Is- Foreigner


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I *Want* To Hold Your Hand  ~  Beetles


----------



## AmandaES

Girls Just Want To Have Fun- Cindi Lauper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Gimme That *Girl*  ~  Joe Nichols


----------



## BakersDozen

Waiting For A *Girl* Like You - Foreigner


----------



## Andy M.

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Girl* I'm Gonna Miss You  ~  Milli Vanilli


----------



## BakersDozen

*Miss* You - Rolling Stones


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Miss* Being Mrs  ~  Loretta Lynn


----------



## ChefJune

*Miss* You for Love -- Boy George


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Love* & Maple Syrup  ~  Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## AmandaES

Is This Love- Bob Marley


----------



## Andy M.

Is You Is Or Is You Ain't My Baby? - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Baby* Love  ~  The Supremes


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

I Will Always *Love* You - Whitney Houston


----------



## AmandaES

Always Be My Baby-Sarah Evans


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Baby* Don't Get Hooked On Me  ~  Mac Davis


----------



## MSC

You Must Have Been a Beautiful Baby, Bobby Darin


----------



## Andy M.

You Send Me - Sam Cook


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Send* Me A Rose  ~  Kenny Rogers


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

"Kiss From a *Rose*" - Seal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

This *Kiss*  ~  Faith Hill


----------



## ChefJune

*This* Magic Moment -- The Drifters


----------



## MSC

Moments to Remember, Four Lads


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Remember* When It Rained  ~  Josh Groban


----------



## AmandaES

Have You Ever Seen The Rain- Creedence Clearwater Revivial


----------



## MSC

Raindrops Keep Fallin' on my Head, B. J. Thomas


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Free *Fallin'*  ~  Tom Petty


----------



## MSC

When I Fall in Love, Doris Day


----------



## BakersDozen

I Don't Want To Live Without Your *Love* - Chicago


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Wanna *Live* Without You  ~  Trisha Yearwood


----------



## ChefJune

I *Wanna* Be with You -- Dee Dee Warwick


----------



## MSC

You You You, Ames Brothers


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Got *You* Babe  ~  Sonny & Cher


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

*"Babe" *- Styx


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Can't Get Enough Of Your Love *Babe*  ~  Barry White


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Me -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Love Me* Do  ~  The Beatles


----------



## njam_njam

Why Do You Love Me - Garbage


----------



## AmandaES

Me And My Gang- Rascal Flatts


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

"Don't Leave *Me *This Way" - Thelma Houston


----------



## ChefJune

"My Way" -- Frank Sinatra!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Way* I Want To Touch You  ~  Captain & Tennille


----------



## MSC

Magic touch, the Platters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Magic* Carpet Ride  ~  Steppenwolf


----------



## Andy M.

Ticket To Ride - Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Ticket* To Heaven  ~  Dire Straits


----------



## jabbur

Stairway to_* Heaven *_- Led Zepplin


----------



## njam_njam

Heaven Is The Place on Earth ~ Belinda Carlisle


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

"How Far is Heaven" - Los Lonely Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Heaven*'s Just a Sin away  ~  The Kendall's


----------



## ChefJune

When Did You Leave *Heaven* -- Joe Williams


----------



## jabbur

Heaven is the Face - Steven Curtis Chapman

YouTube - Steven Curtis Chapman - Heaven Is The Face (Slideshow...


----------



## BakersDozen

The First Time Ever I Saw Your *Face* - Roberta Flack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Face* To *Face*  ~  Garth Brooks


----------



## MSC

Ghost Riders in the Sky, Vaughn Monroe


----------



## Andy M.

_Vaughn Monroe!  I haven't heard or thought of that name in decades!_


Lucy In The Sky - Beatles.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Blue Clear *Sky*  ~  George Strait


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

"Christmas *Shoes*" - Bob Carlisle


----------



## njam_njam

Crocodile Shoes ~ Jimmy Nail


----------



## BakersDozen

Boogie *Shoes* - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Kathleen

*Boogie* Nights - Heatwave


----------



## Andy M.

Saturday Night is Alright for Fighting - Elton John


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Saturday Night Fever  ~  The Bee Gees


----------



## MSC

Fever, Peggy Lee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Cat Scratch Fever  ~  Ted Nugent


----------



## spork

Year of the Cat ~ written by Al Stewart.


----------



## BakersDozen

"Cat(s) in the Cradle" - Harry Chapin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Nashville *Cats*  ~  Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## babetoo

spoonfull of sugar (mary poppins)


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

"Pour Some *Sugar* on Me" - Def Leppard


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Pour* Me  ~  Trick Pony


----------



## njam_njam

Save Your Kisses For Me - The Brotherhood Of Man


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

"Tender *Kisses*" - Tracy Spencer


----------



## Andy M.

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## ChefJune

*Tender*ly -- Nat King Cole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Tender* Is The Night  ~  Jackson Browne


----------



## MSC

Nighttime is the Right time, Ray Charles


----------



## babetoo

night and day-by just about everyone


----------



## ChefJune

Daybreak -- Tony Bennett


----------



## jabbur

Day by Day - from musical Godspell


----------



## Andy M.

Day-O (The Banana Boat Song) - Harry Belafonte


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Any *Day* Now  ~  Ronnie Milsap


----------



## BakersDozen

Butterfly Kisses - Bob Carlisle


----------



## ChefJune

getoutamykitchen said:


> Any *Day* Now ~ Ronnie Milsap


 
I have always associated that song with Ben E. King.

Poor *Butterfly* -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MSC

Poor Jud is Dead, Oklahoma


----------



## BakersDozen

*Dead* Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## ChefJune

It's My *Party* -- Leslie Gore


----------



## MSC

Party Doll, Buddy Knox


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Party* Of One  ~  Trick Pony


----------



## MSC

One is the Loneliest Number, Three Dog Night


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Heartaches By The *Number*(s)  ~  Ray Price


----------



## MSC

Heartache tonight, Eagles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Tonight*(s) The Night  ~  Rod Stewart


----------



## BakersDozen

All Through The Night - Cyndy Lauper


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*All* I Need  ~  jack Wagner


----------



## MSC

All Over the World, ELO


----------



## getoutamykitchen

We Are The *World*  ~  By Everybody


----------



## MSC

World Without Love, Peter & gordon


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Without* You  ~  Air Supply


----------



## BakersDozen

Without Love - Ray Charles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can have *Without* Taking Her Clothes Off  ~  Panic! At The Disco


----------



## MSC

getoutamykitchen said:


> Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can have *Without* Taking Her Clothes Off  ~  Panic! At The Disco


Sorry if I'm missing something, don't get the connection between this and the last one.  LOL, oh well, the day will get better!
Disco Duck, rick Dees and his cast of idiots


----------



## getoutamykitchen

MSC said:


> Sorry if I'm missing something, don't get the connection between this and the last one.  LOL, oh well, the day will get better!
> Disco Duck, rick Dees and his cast of idiots



The connecting word is *Without*!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

MSC said:


> Disco *Duck*, rick Dees and his cast of idiots



Constipated *Duck*  ~  Jeff Beck


----------



## MSC

Duck and run, 3 Doors Down


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ready To *Run*  ~  Dixie Chicks


----------



## MSC

Runaway, Del shannon


----------



## Andy M.

Runaway Love - Ludacris


----------



## MSC

Love for Sale, Ella etal


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Used Heart *For Sale*  ~  Gary Allen


----------



## BakersDozen

My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Andy M.

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - The Shirelles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

If *Tomorrow* Never Comes  ~  Garth Brooks


----------



## MSC

Never on Sunday, Melina Mercouri


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Sunday* Morning Coming Down  ~  Johnny Cash


----------



## MSC

Morning has Broken, Cat stevens


----------



## BakersDozen

Angel of the *Morning* - Merrilee Rush or Juice Newton


----------



## Andy M.

Pretty Little Angel Eyes - Curtis Lee


----------



## BakersDozen

Don't It Make Your Brown *Eyes* Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Wyogal

Brown Eyed Girl, van Morrison


----------



## MSC

brown-eyed Girl, Van Morrison


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Girl you'll be a woman soon, Neil Diamond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

This *Girl* Is A *Woman* Now  ~  Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Pretty Woman, Roy Orbison


----------



## ChefJune

Woman Woman -- Gary Puckett & the Union Gap


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Woman* Before Me  ~  Trisha Yearwood


----------



## MSC

I'm a Woman, W-O-M-A-N, Peggy Lee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*I'm A* Cranky Old Yank In A Cranky Old Tank On The Streets Of Yokahama With My Honolulu Mama Doin' Those Beat-o, Beat-o, Flat On My Seat-o Hirohito Blues  ~  Hoagy Carmichael

There that should give ya'll something to work with!


----------



## BakersDozen

Roses For *Mama* - Red Sovine


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Mama* He's Crazy  ~  The Judds


----------



## MSC

Crazy Man Crazy, Bill Haley


----------



## Wyogal

Crazy Train, Ozzy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Last *Train* To Clarksville  ~  The Monkees


----------



## ChefJune

The *Last* Time I Saw Paris -- Jerome Kern


----------



## BakersDozen

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## MSC

Black is the Color of my True Love's Hair, Nina Simone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Black* & White  ~  Three Dog Night


----------



## MSC

Play that Funky Music white boy, Wild Cherry


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Get Up, Get Down, Get *Funky*, Get Loose  ~  Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## BakersDozen

*Get Down* Tonight - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Tonight*'s The Night  ~  Rod Stewart


----------



## MSC

The Night has a Thousand Eyes, bobby Vee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Thousand* Miles From Nowhere  ~  Dwight Yoakam


----------



## MSC

A Thousand Stars in the Sky, Kathy Young and the Innocents


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ghost Riders In The *Sky*  ~  Gene Autry


----------



## babetoo

lucy in the sky-- the beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Home In The *Sky*  ~  Cat Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

*Nowhere* to Run -- Martha (Reeves) and the Vandellas


----------



## Andy M.

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## MSC

I'm a Man, bo Diddley


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Am A *Man* Of Constant Sorrow  ~  Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## BakersDozen

Rocket *Man* - Elton John


----------



## MSC

Mr. Tambourine Man, bob Dylan


----------



## ChefJune

It's a *Man*'s World -- James Brown


----------



## MSC

Goodbye Cruel World, James Darren


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Don't Be *Cruel*  ~  Elvis Presley


----------



## BakersDozen

Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Andy M.

Summertime Summertime - Hobby Horse


----------



## ChefJune

Summertime -- Billy Stewart


----------



## MSC

In the Good Old Summertime, Judy Garland


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Vibrations - The Beach Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You Look So *Good* In Love  ~  George Strait


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love Me Tender ~~ Elvis


----------



## MSC

Tender as I Wanna Be, Toby Keith


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Let It Be ~~ The Beatles


----------



## getoutamykitchen

(*Let* Me Be Your) Teddy Bear  ~  Elvis Presley


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Teddy Bear Picnic ~~ Jimmy Kennedy


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Stoned Soul *Picnic*  ~  5th. Demention


----------



## MSC

Hearts made of Stone, Fontane Sisters


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I Got Stoned and I Missed It ~~ Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Stoned* Immaculate  ~  The Doors


----------



## MSC

Everybody Must Get stoned, Dylan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Why Don't We *Get* Drunk and ______  ~  Jimmy Buffett


----------



## ChefJune

*Get* Ready -- Temptations


----------



## MSC

People Get Ready, The Impressions


----------



## BakersDozen

I Got *Drunk* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## BakersDozen

People - Barbara Streisand


----------



## ChefJune

*People* Make the World Go Round - Stylistics


----------



## MSC

Sally Go 'Round the Roses, the Jaynetts


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Lay Down *Sally*  ~  Eric Clapton


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lay Lady Lay ~~ Bod Dylan


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Would You *Lay* With Me (in a field of stone)  ~  Tanya Tucker


----------



## MSC

Greenfields, Brothers Four


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Greenfields*, Golden Sands  ~  Cat Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

*Sand* in my Shoes -- Drifters


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Footprints In The *Sand*  ~  Bill Anderson


----------



## MSC

Remember Walking in the Sand, The Shangri-Las


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do You Remember? - Phil Collins


----------



## ChefJune

*Remember*, Remememember -- The Earls


----------



## MSC

Remember Me-I'm the one who loves you, Dean Martin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Remember* When It Rained  ~  Josh Groban


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When I Look At You ~~ Miley Cyrus


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Look* In My Eyes Pretty Woman  ~  Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Angel Eyes ~~ Willie DeVille


----------



## MSC

Angel Baby, Rosie and the Originals


----------



## Andy M.

Honky Tonk Angels - Kitty Wells


----------



## MSC

Pretty Little Angel Eyes, Curtis Lee


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Betty Davis *Eyes*  ~  Kim Carnes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

In Your Eyes ~~ Peter Gabriel


----------



## MSC

Can't Take My Eyes Off of You, Frankie Valli


----------



## jabbur

_*Can't*_ help loving that man of mine - from Showboat


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Any *Man* of Mine  ~  Shania Twain


----------



## MSC

Crazy Man Crazy, Bill Haley


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow ~~ Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Silent *Sorrow* In Empty Boats  ~  Genesis


----------



## MSC

Silent Night, take your pick!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sons Of The *Silent* Age  ~  David Bowie


----------



## MSC

Son of a Preacher Man, Dusty Springfield


----------



## ChefJune

My *Silent* Love -- Billy Eckstine


----------



## Andy M.

My Prayer - The Platters


----------



## megamark

Pray for me brother - A R Raham


----------



## MSC

He Ain't Heavy He's My Brother, The Hollies


----------



## mexican mama

Time by Billy Porter


----------



## LPBeier

mexican mama said:


> Time by Billy Porter



Not sure how this one fits in, MM so I will go with the one before

*Brother* Love's Traveling Salvation Show - Neil Diamond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Hooray For The *Salvation* Army Band  ~  Bill Cosby


----------



## ChefJune

*Band* on the Run -- Paul McCartney


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bear *Band* Serenade ( from Country Bear Jamboree)  ~  Walt Disney World


----------



## MSC

Moonlight Serenade, Glenn Miller


----------



## LPBeier

*Moonlight* Sonata - Beethoven


----------



## ChefJune

*Moonlight* Becomes You -- Bing Crosby


----------



## babetoo

moon river by andy williams


----------



## Andy M.

Swanee River - ??


----------



## MSC

Cry Me a River, Julie London


----------



## ChefJune

*Cry*ing Time -- Ray Charles


----------



## MSC

Little White Cloud that Cried, Johnnie ray


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Black And *White*  ~  Three Dog Night


----------



## Kathleen

*Black* Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's A Kind Of Magic~~Queen


----------



## ChefJune

It's *Magic* -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## jabbur

Do You Believe in Magic? - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MSC

Magic Moments, Perry Como


----------



## PrincessFiona60

From This Moment On ~~ Shania Twain


----------



## MSC

Moments to Remember, Four Lads


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Remember* When  ~  Alan jackson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When Love Comes To Town Lyrics - B.B. King


----------



## MSC

Love Me or Leave Me, Sammy Davis


----------



## getoutamykitchen

50 Ways To *Leave* Your Lover  ~  Paul Simon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

One Hundred Ways ~~ Quincey Jones


----------



## babetoo

once, twice three times a lady (this may just be a lyric) and i have no idea who sings. as you can see not good at this game.


----------



## Andy M.

Lady Madonna - Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> once, twice three times a lady (this may just be a lyric) and i have no idea who sings. as you can see not good at this game.


You are doing just fine, Babe!  That is the title and it was the Commodores.



Andy M. said:


> Lady Madonna - Beatles



*Lady* Sings the Blues - Billie Holiday


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mississippi Bo Weavil Blues~~by Charley Patton


----------



## LPBeier

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## MSC

Blues in the Night, Cab Calloway


----------



## Andy M.

Silent Night - Christmas Carol


----------



## Kathleen

Summer *Night* - Van Halen


----------



## MSC

Summertime Summertime, The Jamies


----------



## Kathleen

*Summertime Blues - The Who, Eddie Cochran...lots of people really.*


----------



## MSC

In the Summertime, Mungo Jerry


----------



## ChefJune

Summertime by George Gershwin, sung by many, _many_, *MANY* singers.


----------



## LPBeier

Time Keeps on Slipping - Steve Miller Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Slipping *Through My Fingers  ~  Abba


----------



## LPBeier

Through the Rain - Mariah Carey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Purple *Rain* by Prince


----------



## MSC

Purple People eater, Sheb Wooley


----------



## ChefJune

Deep *Purple* -- Helen Forrest


----------



## MSC

River Deep Mountain High, Ike & Tina turner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Moon River~~Henry Mancini


----------



## LPBeier

Moondance - Van Morrison


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The *Dance*  ~  Garth Brooks


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*I Hope You Dance* by Lee Ann Womack


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Hope* Set High  ~  Amy Grant


----------



## MSC

High Hopes, Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

With Hope - Stephen Curtis Chapman


----------



## ChefJune

*With* these Hands -- Temptations


----------



## MSC

Land of Hope and Glory, Edward Elgar


----------



## Vanilla Bean

My Country, 'Tis *of* Thee by various artists


----------



## MSC

This Land is Your Land, Woody guthrie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Your* Cheatin' Heart  ~  Hank Williams


----------



## MSC

Heart of my Heart, Four Aces


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Achy Breaky *Heart* by Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Heart*s & Bones  ~  Paul Simon


----------



## LPBeier

Dry bones (or D'em Bones) - Sunday School song


----------



## MSC

Tears Dry on Their Own, Amy Winehouse


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Tears* Of a Clown  ~  Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## LPBeier

Send in the clowns (Patti LaPone, Melissa Manchester, Catherine Zeta-Jones, and others)


----------



## Kathleen

*Send *Me An Angel - Scorpions


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Angel* by Aerosmith


----------



## LPBeier

*Angel* of the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## MSC

Johnny Angel, shelley fabares


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Angel Eyes~~Willie Deville


----------



## LPBeier

I Only Have *Eyes* For You - Ella Fitzgerald...and Harry Connick Jr!


----------



## MSC

Only the Lonely, Roy Orbison


----------



## ChefJune

Hey there *Lonely* Girl -- Eddie Holman


----------



## taylor51503

Owner of a Lonely Heart-YES


----------



## LPBeier

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## MSC

Your Cheatin' Heart, Hank Williams


----------



## getoutamykitchen

She Just Started Liking *Cheatin'* Songs  ~  Alan Jackson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I Write The Songs ~~ Barry Manilow


----------



## ChefJune

*Song* Sung Blue -- Neil Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Born on the Bayou ~~ CCR


----------



## LPBeier

*Born* to Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## MSC

Walk on the Wild Side, Lou reed


----------



## Kathleen

You'll Never *Walk* Alone - Rodgers and Hammerstein


----------



## MSC

Walk don't run, the Ventures


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Don't* Take The Girl  ~  Tim McGraw


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl* You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## MSC

The Girl From Ipanema, Antonio carlos Jobim


----------



## LPBeier

Big *Girl*s Don't Cry - Fergie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Big* Deal  ~  Leanne Rimes


----------



## MSC

Big Rock Candy Mountain, Dorsey Burnette


----------



## LPBeier

Ain't No *Mountain* High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tami Terrel, The Temptations, Diana Ross (and the Supremes?)


----------



## MSC

They Ain't Makin' Jews Like Jesus Anymore, Kinky friedman and the Texas Jewboys


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> They Ain't Makin' Jews Like Jesus Anymore, Kinky friedman and the Texas Jewboys


 
Yay!!  Kinky!!

They Call The Wind Maria ~~ From Paint Your Wagon


----------



## LPBeier

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Wings* Of A Dove  ~  Ferlin Husky


----------



## LPBeier

On *Wings* of Song - Mendelssohn


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Write The *Song*(s)  ~  Barry Manilow


----------



## MSC

I'm Gonna Sit Right Down and Write Myself a Letter, Fats Waller


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Unsigned *Letter*  ~  Garth Brooks as Chris Gaines


----------



## MSC

The letter, Box Tops


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yesterday's *Letter*  ~  98 Degrees


----------



## MSC

No won't use "Yesterday", too obvious!
Take a Letter Maria, r. B. greaves


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Maria* Elena  ~  Jimmy Dorsey Band


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Maria Maria ~~Santana

I think we've about blocked ourselves into a corner.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I Did What I Did For *Maria*  ~  Tony Christy


----------



## ChefJune

*What I Did* for Love -- (from) Chorus Line


----------



## MSC

Well did you Evah!, Crosby & Sinatra in High JSociety


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You Wear It Well ~~ Rod Stewart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*You* & Me Against The World  ~  Helen Reddy


----------



## Andy M.

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## MSC

You and the Night and the Music, Sinatra &many others


----------



## ChefJune

*Night*moves -- Kurt Elling


----------



## LPBeier

*Nights* in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Andy M.

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## LPBeier

White Sport Coat (and a Pink Carnation) - Marty Robbins


----------



## PrincessFiona60

White Sport Coat and a Pink Crustation ~~ Jimmy Buffet


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> White Sport Coat and a Pink Crustation ~~ Jimmy Buffet



That's actually the album title, PrincessF, but I will give it to ya 'cause I am a die-hard Buffet fan!  ...but I don't know any "crustacean" songs so I can't do it justice!

*Pink* Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen!


----------



## MSC

Cherry Pink and Apple blossom white, Perez Prado


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Orange Blossom Special  ~  Johnny Cash (also sung by Spotnicks)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> That's actually the album title, PrincessF, but I will give it to ya 'cause I am a die-hard Buffet fan!  ...but I don't know any "crustacean" songs so I can't do it justice!
> 
> *Pink* Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen!


 
Oh yeah!  Late night brain fart...happens to me all the time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Orange Blossoms in Summertime by Kurt Elling


----------



## MSC

Orange Colored Sky, Nat King Cole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Ghost Riders In The *Sky*  ~  Gene Autry


----------



## MSC

Blue Skies, Mel Torme and dozens of others


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blue Hawaii ~~ Elvis


----------



## MSC

Blues in the Night, Woody Herman, Jo stafford, Sammy davis and bunches of others


----------



## ChefJune

Birth of the *Blues*, Sammy Davis, Jr. and others.


----------



## LPBeier

Don't it make my Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## MSC

Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter, Herman's Hermits


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Father and daughter ~~ paul simon


----------



## LPBeier

My *Father*'s Eyes - Eric Clapton


----------



## MSC

Ma, He's making Eyes at Me, Teresa Brewer


----------



## Kathleen

My *Eyes* Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## MSC

You must have been a beautiful baby, Bobby Darin


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Baby* Don't Get Hooked On Me  ~  Mac Davis


----------



## LPBeier

getoutamykitchen said:


> *Baby* Don't Get Hooked On Me  ~  Mac Davis



Ohh, great song!  Forgot all about it and Mac Davis!

*Hooked* on a Feeling - BJ Thomas, Blue Swede (the Ooga chucka version!)


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Fooled By A Feeling  ~  Barbara Mandrel


----------



## LPBeier

*Fooled* Around and Fell in Love - Elvin Bishop


----------



## MSC

Don't get around much anymore, Ellington, the Ink spots, Julie London, Ella et al


----------



## LPBeier

You *Don't* Bring Me Flowers Anymore - Niel Diamond, Barbara Streisand (separately and as a duet)


----------



## MSC

Bring it on home to me, sam cooke


----------



## getoutamykitchen

You Don't *Bring* Me Flowers  ~  Barbra Striesand & Neil Diamond


----------



## ChefJune

*You Don't *Own Me - Lesley Gore


----------



## MSC

Don't let the sun catch you crying, Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## ChefJune

When *Sun*ny Gets Blue -- Nat "King" Cole


----------



## LPBeier

Don't it make my brown eyes *blue* - Crystal Gayle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Baby *Blue*  ~  George Strait


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain ~~Willie Nelson


----------



## MSC

It might as well rain until September, Carole King


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*September* Morn  ~  Neil Diamond


----------



## MSC

September song, one of the great songs IMO, by lots of terrif artists, the four Freshman, Sinatra, ella, June Christy, Lena Horne etc.


----------



## LPBeier

*Song* Sung Blue - Niel Diamond


----------



## MSC

My Blue Heaven, Fats Domino &Jimmy Lunsford way before him


----------



## LPBeier

Stairway to *Heaven* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ChefJune

*Stairway* to the Stars -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MSC

Stars Fell on Alabama, Ella, Satchmo, Billie Holiday & a host of others


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Sweet Home *Alabama* - Lynyrd Skynyrd*
*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bring It On Home ~~ Sam Cooke


----------



## MSC

A House is not a Home, Dionne Warwick


----------



## ChefJune

Sweet *Home* Chicago -- Robert Johnson


----------



## MSC

My Kind of Town chicago is, from Robin and the Seven Hoods, by sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

Lonely Side of *Town* - Kitty Wells


----------



## MSC

Over Lonely and Under Kissed, Faron Young


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> My Kind of Town chicago is, from Robin and the Seven Hoods, by sinatra


 
Pretty sure the name of that song is "My Kind of Town"

*Over*joyed -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> Pretty sure the name of that song is "My Kind of Town"
> 
> *Over*joyed -- Stevie Wonder



Yup, ChefJune, it is!

*Joy* to the World - Christmas Carol


----------



## ChefJune

It's a Wonderful *World* -- Louis Armstrong


----------



## Kathleen

We Are The *World* - Michael Jackson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We Will Rock You ~~ Queen


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> Pretty sure the name of that song is "My Kind of Town"
> 
> Actually, it's officially listed both ways.
> Note the "My Kind of Town", OR "My Kind of Town, Chicago is"
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Kind_of_Town


----------



## LPBeier

I got *You* Babe, Sonny & Cher


----------



## MSC

I Got Rhythm, Gene Kelly et al


----------



## LPBeier

Be my *Baby* - The Ronettes


----------



## Kathleen

*Baby* Love - The Supremes


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Me -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## LPBeier

*Me* and You and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Atomic Dog ~~ George Clinton


----------



## MSC

I wouldn't take her to a dog fight even if I thought she could win, Charlie Walker


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> I wouldn't take her to a dog fight even if I thought she could win, Charlie Walker


 Now I can't think!


----------



## LPBeier

Ya, too funny! 

Who Let the *Dog*s Out - Baha Men


----------



## LPBeier

MSC said:


> I wouldn't take her to a dog fight even if I thought she could win, Charlie Walker



Reminds me of a Niel Diamond Song from his '72 Hot August Night Tour (and on the live album of same name) "You're So Sweet (Horseflies keep hanging 'Round Your Face)".  Incredible concert....my first and probably the best of the 9 I have seen over the years.


----------



## ChefJune

*Who* She Do -- Joe Williams


----------



## LPBeier

*She* Bop - Cindy Lauper


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bop Til You Drop ~~ The Nylons


----------



## MSC

Drop Kick Me Jesus Through the Goal Posts of Life, Bobby Bare


----------



## MSC

LPBeier said:


> Reminds me of a Niel Diamond Song from his '72 Hot August Night Tour (and on the live album of same name) "You're So Sweet (Horseflies keep hanging 'Round Your Face)".  Incredible concert....my first and probably the best of the 9 I have seen over the years.


Neil diamond does good concerts and has become a premier entertainer over the years, and probably the reason why he's still filling large venues.
Re the slightly 'off-the-wall' titles, love the weird and funny ones and have kinda casually collected some of the best for my own 'entertainment'.


----------



## LPBeier

MSC said:


> Drop Kick Me Jesus Through the Goal Posts of Life, Bobby Bare



Oh, one of my Fav's!

Jesus is just alright - Doobie Brothers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's Alright Mama ~~ Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

*Mama*s Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

Cowboy Lullaby -- Fletcher Jowers.


----------



## LPBeier

*Lullaby* of Broadway - Doris Day, Dick Powell, Ella, Tony Bennett, Bette Midler.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rock-A-Bye, Lullaby ~~ Shawn Mullins


----------



## LPBeier

*Bye* Bye Love - Everly Brothers


----------



## MSC

Bye Bye blackbird, Nina Simone, Sinatra, Etta James etc.


----------



## LPBeier

Good*bye* Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## MSC

Follow the Yellow Brick Road, various Munchkins


----------



## ChefJune

Take Me Home, Country *Road* -- John Denver


----------



## MSC

I was Country When Country Wasn't Cool, Barbara Mandrell


----------



## LPBeier

I'm A little bit Country (and I'm a little bit Rock and Roll) Donny and Marie Osmond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Little Bit* Me, *Little Bit* You  ~  The Monkees


----------



## LPBeier

*Little* Old Lady From Pasadena - The Beach Boys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Old* Fashioned Love Song  ~  Three Dog Night


----------



## LPBeier

*Song* Sung Blue - Niel Diamond


----------



## MSC

LPBeier said:


> *Little* Old Lady From Pasadena - The Beach Boys


A little bit of trivia--it's likely that Brian Wilson was on the Jan & Dean hit record of this.
She's Got the rhythm and I got the Blues, Alan Jackson


----------



## LPBeier

MSC said:


> A little bit of trivia--it's likely that Brian Wilson was on the Jan & Dean hit record of this.
> She's Got the rhythm and I got the Blues, Alan Jackson



Yes, it was Jan and Dean's hit.  My bad!  Thanks for the correction.  The Beach Boys did in concert and since I saw them 7 or 8 times, I guess I just associate it with them.

I Got *Rhythm* - written by Gershwin, sung by everyone!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Rhythm* Of My Heart  ~  Rod Stewart


----------



## spork

Piece of my *Heart* ~ Janis Joplin


----------



## LPBeier

I Fall to *Piece*s - Patsy Cline


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Let's *Fall* To Pieces Together  ~  George Strait


----------



## ChefJune

*Let's Fall* in Love -- Nat King Cole


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Let's* Get It On  ~  Marvin Gaye


----------



## MSC

Get me to the Church on time, My Fair Lady


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Time* In A Bottle  ~  Jim Croce


----------



## LPBeier

Message *in a Bottle* - The Police


----------



## ChefJune

*Message *to Michael -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Take A *Message* To Mary  ~  Everly Bros.


----------



## ChefJune

*Take A* Letter, Maria -- R.B. Greaves


----------



## MSC

You Ain't Woman Enough to take My Man, Loretta Lynn


----------



## Kathleen

When a *Man* loves a *Woman *- Percy Sledge


----------



## MSC

Get an Ugly Woman to Marry You, Harry Belafonte


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MSC said:


> Get an Ugly Woman to Marry You, Harry Belafonte


 
It appears there are two titles for this song, I always heard it: "Get an Ugly Girl to Marry You." But, both lyrics are on several sites. Now I have the song rattling around in my brain!!!  


"Get Off Of My Cloud" ~~ The Rolling Stones


----------



## MSC

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It appears there are two titles for this song, I always heard it: "Get an Ugly Girl to Marry You." But, both lyrics are on several sites. Now I have the song rattling around in my brain!!!
> 
> 
> "Get Off Of My Cloud" ~~ The Rolling Stones


From "You go to my Head", I find you spinning 'round in my brain...hurts when that happens!
Here's a nice long title:
Lying is the Most Fun a Girl can have without Taking Her Clothes Off, Panic! at the Disco


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Emperor's New *Clothes * ~  Sinead O'Connor


----------



## LPBeier

Are we tired of this one now?


----------



## MSC

LPBeier said:


> Are we tired of this one now?


LOL I'm not!
What's New, Sinatra, Linda Ronstadt, Ella & a host of others


----------



## ChefJune

*What's New* Pussycat? -- Tom Jones


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Brand New Day ~~ No Doubt*


----------



## Andy M.

Day-O - Harry Belafonte


----------



## MSC

Day by Day, Four Freshmen


----------



## LPBeier

*By* The Time I Get to Pheonix - Glen Campbell


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Time In A Bottle ~~ Jim Croce


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Long *Neck Bottle  ~  Garth Brooks


----------



## ChefJune

*Long* and Winding Road -- Paul McCartney


----------



## MSC

So Long, It's Been Good to Know You, Woody Guthrie


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Long* Black Train  ~  Josh Turner


----------



## MSC

The March of the Black Queen, Queen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Black* Is The Color Of My True Love's Hair by Nina Simone


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Black Water  ~  Doobie Bros.


----------



## MSC

I Cover the waterfront, Sinatra & many others


----------



## getoutamykitchen

On The *Cover* Of The Music City News  ~  Buck Owens


----------



## ChefJune

*Music*, Music, Music -- Teresa Brewer


----------



## MSC

Music in the Air, Lou Rawls


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Music of the Night (from Phantom of the Opera/Michael Crawford)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Night Moves ~~ Bob Seger


----------



## MSC

The Night has a Thousand Eyes, bobby Vee


----------



## MSC

You and the Night and the Music, couple of faves by bill evans and Chet baker


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> You and the Night and the Music, couple of faves by bill evans and Chet baker


Love that song, but my favorite version is by Joe Williams (quel surpris! )

Ev'ry *Night*...  Joe Williams


----------



## 4meandthem

Night Flight-Led zeppelin


----------



## MSC

Night Time is the Right Time, Ray Charles and Margie from the Raylettes


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> Love that song, but my favorite version is by Joe Williams (quel surpris! )
> 
> Ev'ry *Night*...  Joe Williams


No argument from me, I think it's correct to say there's Joe Williams and Mel Torme, and then everybody else!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Every Breath You Take ~~ The Police


----------



## forty_caliber

every little thing she does is magic - The Police


----------



## MSC

Little Things Mean a Lot, Kitty Kallen


----------



## ChefJune

All the *Things* You Are -- Joe Williams and others


----------



## MSC

Day Dreams About Night Things, Ronnie Milsap


----------



## LPBeier

*Day Dream* Believer - The Monkees, Anne Murray


----------



## forty_caliber

I'm a believer - The Monkees, Smash Mouth


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Baby I'm-A Want You* by Bread


----------



## LPBeier

forty_caliber said:


> I'm a believer - The Monkees, Smash Mouth



You can't forget Niel Diamond on this one!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Baby I'm-A Want You* by Bread



I don't *want *to work -Todd Rundgren


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I don't *want *to work -Todd Rundgren


 
The Bang the Drum song, one of my favorites!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Bang the Drum song, one of my favorites!



Yep, mine too.  I have seen it called different names but this one fit the sequence


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Yep, mine too. I have seen it called different names but this one fit the sequence


 
I just hit my head on the coffee table listening to it! 

Want-ed Dead or Alive ~~ Bon Jovi


----------



## MSC

Dead End Street, The Kinks


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Dead End Street, The Kinks


 
??? That's a Lou Rawls song!

On the *Street* Where You Live -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> ??? That's a Lou Rawls song!
> 
> On the *Street* Where You Live -- Frank Sinatra



You are both right! 

The Kinks

Lou Rawls


----------



## LPBeier

*Live* and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## MSC

Let Me Go Lover, Joan Weber


----------



## LPBeier

Wake Me Up Before You *Go* Go - Wham!


----------



## MSC

Wake Up Little susie, Everlys


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Shake Me, *Wake* Me (When it's over)  ~  The Four Tops


----------



## forty_caliber

Shake Rattle and Roll - Bill Haley


----------



## ChefJune

*Roll* with Me, Henry -- Etta James


----------



## MSC

Love is on a Roll, Don Williams


----------



## forty_caliber

I'm just a singer in a rock and roll band. - the moody blues


----------



## LPBeier

It's Only *Rock 'n Roll* (But I Like it) - Rolling Stones


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Only The Good Die Young by Billy Joel_


----------



## MSC

Love You Till the day I Die, Four Seasons


----------



## ChefJune

*Only* Those in Love -- Baby Washington


----------



## LPBeier

*Only* the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## MSC

I'm Just a Lonely Boy, Paul Anka


----------



## Claire

How many of you had the words to songs wrong for most of your lives?  Hubby says he always thought the words to the Roy Orbison song were, "Phoney Baloney!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> How many of you had the words to songs wrong for most of your lives? Hubby says he always thought the words to the Roy Orbison song were, "Phoney Baloney!"


 
Lots and lots!  Or I think a certain line is the title and can never find the song...thank goodness for Google!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm Just A Kid ~~ Simple Plan


----------



## LPBeier

Claire said:


> How many of you had the words to songs wrong for most of your lives?  Hubby says he always thought the words to the Roy Orbison song were, "Phoney Baloney!"



At one of the many (I stopped counting at 9) Niel Diamond concerts I attended, I took my then 6 year old nephew.  Part way through when everyone was standing and singing along, he tugged at my clothes.  When I leaned over he said "I have a friend named Gregory".  I thought he was getting bored and wanted to talk.  Then I heard him singing at the top of his lungs "Gregory Blue Jeans".  Told "Grandpa" who said "I always thought is was Reverend Blue Jeans".  I never had the heart to tell either one that Neil simply wanted to be "Forever in Blue Jeans"


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm Just A Kid ~~ Simple Plan



(*Just A*) Touch of Magic - James Leroy and Denim (wonderful proof that Canadian bands know how to produce great love songs!)


----------



## MSC

After "Just a Touch of Magic", has to be:
The Magic Touch by the Platters


----------



## ChefJune

*Touch* Me in the Morning -- Diana Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You Touch My heart ~~ Phil Collins


----------



## LPBeier

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## MSC

Glass Onion, Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

MSC said:


> Glass Onion, Beatles



I'd forgotten about that one - Great choice!

Breaking *Glass* - David Bowie


----------



## ChefJune

*Breaking* Up is Hard to Do - Neil Sedaka


----------



## LPBeier

Easy To Be *Hard* - Three Dog Night


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Easy Lover ~~ Phil Collins...I think I'm stuck on Phil...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Easy Lover ~~ Phil Collins...I think I'm stuck on Phil...



There are worse people to be stuck on! 

*Easy* Like Sunday Morning - Lionel Ritchie (not sure if it was the Commodores)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> There are worse people to be stuck on!
> 
> *Easy* Like Sunday Morning - Lionel Ritchie (not sure if it was the Commodores)


 
Okay, differnt sound track running in my head

*Sunday Morning* Coming Down ~~ Kris Kristofferson


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Let the Sun Go *Down* On Me -  Elton John


----------



## MSC

I got the sun in the morning and the moon at night, (from Annie get Your gun) Doris Day, Ethel Merman etc.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Moon* River  ~  Andy Williams


----------



## forty_caliber

*Moon*dance - Van Morrison


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Moon*light Sonata ~~ Beethoven


----------



## LPBeier

forty_caliber said:


> *Moon*dance - Van Morrison



Oh, I love that song!

Do Ya Wanna *Dance*? - Bobby Freeman


----------



## MSC

Dance Ballerina dance, Nat Cole


----------



## LPBeier

Tiny *Dance*r - Elton John


----------



## MSC

Dancing in the dark, Artie shaw et al


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Dancing* With Myself  ~  Billy Idol (Generation X)


----------



## LPBeier

All By *Myself* - Eric Carmen, Celine Dion


----------



## forty_caliber

*All* you need is love - The Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

*All* or Nothing at All -- Diana Krall


----------



## LPBeier

*Nothing* from Nothing - Billy Preston


----------



## MSC

All of Nothing at All, Sinatra, Chet Baker, John coltrane among others


----------



## LPBeier

Making Love out of *Nothing At All* - Air Supply


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Nothing* From *Nothing*  ~  Billy Preston


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> *All* or Nothing at All -- Diana Krall





LPBeier said:


> *Nothing* from Nothing - Billy Preston





MSC said:


> All of Nothing at All, Sinatra, Chet Baker, John coltrane among others





LPBeier said:


> Making Love out of *Nothing At All* - Air Supply





getoutamykitchen said:


> *Nothing* From *Nothing*  ~  Billy Preston



Me thinks we are in a really big rut! 

So hopefully this will fix it!

The Girl *From* Ipanema - Herb Albert and the Tijuana Brass!


----------



## MSC

To LPBeier...LOL!
Don't Take Your Love from Me, Julie London, Keely Smith &tons more


----------



## forty_caliber

Echos of *Love* - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* is a Rose - Linda Rondstadt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Rose* Colored Glasses  ~  School of Fish


----------



## forty_caliber

Any *Color* you Like - Dark Side of the Moon, Pink Floyd


----------



## MSC

You really got Me, the Kinks


----------



## LPBeier

*You* and *Me* and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## MSC

Old Dogs and children and Watermelon wine, Tom t. Hall


----------



## LPBeier

Who let the *Dogs* Out - Baha Men


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Who*(s) Bed Have Your Boots Been Under  ~  Shania Twain


----------



## MSC

Don't Sit Under the Apple tree, Andrews Sisters


----------



## LPBeier

Little Green *Apple*s - everyone under the sun but I will mention O.C. Smith, Roger Miller and a duet by Glen Campbell and Bobby Gentry as the standouts!


----------



## forty_caliber

The Big Bright *Green* Pleasure Machine - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## MSC

On green Dolphin street, John coltrane


----------



## getoutamykitchen

59th. Street bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)  ~  Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## LPBeier

Lonely *Street* - Kansas
or (different song)
Lonely *Street* - Andy Williams, Patsy Kline, Emmylou Harris and others


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mr. Lonely  ~  Bobby Vinton


----------



## LPBeier

*Mr.* Bojangles - Sammy Davis Jr. (yes there were others but his was the best!)


----------



## MSC

No More Mr. Nice guy, alice Cooper


----------



## forty_caliber

Battle of Ever*more* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ChefJune

*Battle* of New Orleans -- Johnny Horton


----------



## LPBeier

I Want A *New* Drug - Huey Lewis and the *New*s

Do I get extra points for having the word in the band name too?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I Want A *New* Drug - Huey Lewis and the *New*s
> 
> Do I get extra points for having the word in the band name too?


 
Only if I get extra for a double tap of the same word

I *Want* You to *Want* Me ~~ Cheap Trick


----------



## MSC

I just want to make love to you, Muddy Waters, the Stones & Etta James


----------



## LPBeier

*I Just* Called *To* Say I *Love You* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Me -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## LPBeier

PS I *Love* You - The Beatles


----------



## MSC

LPBeier said:


> PS I *Love* You - The Beatles


Do you know the "other" P.S. I Love You by the Hilltoppers?  It was a big hit in the 50s.
In the Gas station of LOve, I Got the Self-Service Pump, Weird al Yankovic


----------



## LPBeier

To Sir With *Love* - Lulu from the movie.  Canada's own Jan Arden did a wonderful cover of it a few years back.


----------



## MSC

Who Wrote the book of Love, Monotones


----------



## forty_caliber

*Who* are you - The *Who*


----------



## CookLikeJulia

*You* make me feel brand new - Stylistics


----------



## MSC

New Kid in town, The Eagles


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Santa Claus is Coming to *Town*


----------



## ChefJune

*Santa Claus*, Go Straight to the Ghetto -- James Brown


----------



## forty_caliber

*Straight* Tequila Night - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## LPBeier

*Tequila* Sunrise - The Eagles


----------



## MSC

Sunrise Sunset, from Fiddler


----------



## ChefJune

*Sunset* and the Mockingbird -- Duke Ellington


----------



## LPBeier

Going way out on left field here because I can't think of any songs with sunset or mockingbird in the titles.

Lucy In *The* Sky With Diamonds - Beatles


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Forever *In *Blue Jeans ~~ Neil Diamond


----------



## forty_caliber

*Forever* and ever, Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## MSC

LPBeier said:


> Going way out on left field here because I can't think of any songs with sunset or mockingbird in the titles.
> 
> Lucy In *The* Sky With Diamonds - Beatles


Okay, start with "Mockingbird" by Inez and Charlie Foxx who wrote and had the big hit with it.
Then there's Sunset Cowboy by Stone the Crows and Laguna Sunrise by Black Sabbath


----------



## MSC

How about one from good ol' Paula Abdul, Forever Your girl


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Young Girl~~Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## LPBeier

MSC said:


> Okay, start with "Mockingbird" by Inez and Charlie Foxx who wrote and had the big hit with it.
> Then there's Sunset Cowboy by Stone the Crows and Laguna Sunrise by Black Sabbath



I knew Mockingbird but thought that may be a little challenging for someone else   I forgot about Sunset Cowboy....

Thanks MSC.

I know we have had this one before but it is by *MY* Niel and is worth repeating.  

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Niel Diamond


----------



## MSC

Girl why you wanna make me blue, the Temptations


----------



## forty_caliber

Mr. *Blue* Sky - Electric Light Orhestra


----------



## LPBeier

*Sky* Pilot - The Animals


----------



## CookLikeJulia

*Night* Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

The next one should go with 

Sky Pilot


----------



## forty_caliber

Ghost Riders in the *Sky* - Johnny Cash


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Ghost Riders in the* *Sky* ~~ Vaughn Monroe


----------



## LPBeier

forty_caliber said:


> Ghost Riders in the *Sky* - Johnny Cash





PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Ghost Riders in the* *Sky* ~~ Vaughn Monroe





Lucy *In The Sky* With Diamonds - Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

I still don't understand why this game is so hard for some folks to "get..."  
*Diamonds* are Forever -- Shirley Bassey


----------



## LPBeier

*Diamonds Are* a Girl's Best Friend - Marylin Monroe


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ChefJune said:


> I still don't understand why this game is so hard for some folks to "get..."
> *Diamonds* are Forever -- Shirley Bassey


 
It was a joke, switching artists  Also showing off, knowing the names of older singers who did the song.  

You're My *Best Friend ~~* Queen


----------



## LPBeier

With A Little Help From My *Friends* - Ringo Starr with the Beatles, Joe Cocker


----------



## ChefJune

*Little* Girl Blue -- Arthur Prysock


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue*s In The Night - Dinah Shore and many more!


----------



## ChefJune

*Night* Train -- Jimmy Forrest


----------



## LPBeier

Rainy *Night* In Georgia - Brook Benton, Ray Charles


----------



## MSC

It Might as Well Rain Till September, Carole King
And LPBeier, remembered anohter "mockingbird" song, Mockingbird Hill by Les Paul & Mary Ford


----------



## ChefJune

*It Might as Well* be Spring -- Nina Simone (and others)


----------



## LPBeier

*Spring* Can Really Hang You Up The Most - Barbra Striesand


----------



## forty_caliber

*Hang* 'Em High - Van Halen


----------



## LPBeier

*High* Ho, *High* Ho, It's Off To Work We Go - The seven dwarves


----------



## MSC

Work With Me Annie, Hank ballard and the Midnighters


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Take A Load Off Annie~~The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## forty_caliber

*Take* the Highway - *Marshall Tucker Band*


----------



## ChefJune

*Take* the A Train -- Duke Ellington Orchestra


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> *Take* the A Train -- Duke Ellington Orchestra



Oh, I grew up with that song!  One of my Dad's favourites.

Last *Train* To Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## forty_caliber

*Last* Thing I needed First Thing this Morning - Willie Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

The *Last* Song (I'll Ever Write For You) - Edward Bear


----------



## ChefJune

A Serenade to *You* -- Petula Clark


----------



## LPBeier

Longfellow *Serenade* - Niel Diamond


----------



## MSC

Moonlight Serenade, Glenn Miller


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Moonlight Sonata ~~ Beethoven


----------



## forty_caliber

Walking on the *Moon* - The Police


----------



## LPBeier

*Walking* In Memphis - Mark Cohn


----------



## forty_caliber

Remember (*Walking* in the Sand) - Aerosmith


----------



## PrincessFiona60

These Boots Are Made For *Walking ~~ *Nancy Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

Whose Bed Have Your *Boots* Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## MSC

Is it my imagination or a lot of these title being repeated, LOL probably including this one!
Under the Boardwalk, the Drifters

P.S. IMO, better of Remember Walking in the Sand, was the original by the Shangri-las


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, there has been a few repeats, including mine above.....but there is just not a lot of "boots" songs!  (now everyone can prove me wrong like with "Mockingbird"....Thanks MSC and Chef June! )

Land Down *Under* - Men At Work


----------



## forty_caliber

Steamer Lane Break*down* - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

Penny *Lane* - The Beatles


----------



## CookLikeJulia

A Penny for your thoughts


----------



## LPBeier

CookLikeJulia said:


> A Penny for your thoughts



I think that is by Travares.

I *Thought* I Lost You - Miley Cyrus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Lost* In *You* ~~ Garth Brooks


----------



## forty_caliber

My Heart is *Lost* to *You* - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## LPBeier

*My Heart* will go on - Celine Dion (Theme from The Titanic)


----------



## Littlechef

Total Eclipse of the *Heart* . . . Bonnie Tyler


----------



## ChefJune

Heart of My Heart -- Frank Sinatra (and others)


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Go Breakin' *My Heart* - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## MSC

Why Don't We Do It in the road, Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

On *The Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Long and Winding *Road* ~~ The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

God Blessed The Broken *Road* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## forty_caliber

*God* *Bless* Texas - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## LPBeier

All My Ex's Live In *Texas* - George Straight


----------



## MSC

All day and All of the Night, The Kinks


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*All Day All Night* ~~ Ziggy Marley


----------



## ChefJune

*All Night* Long -- Lionel Richie


----------



## LPBeier

The *Long* and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

*Long* Ago and Far Away - Gene Kelly


----------



## LPBeier

Up Up and *Away* - Fifth Dimension


----------



## ChefJune

LPBeier said:


> Up Up and *Away* - Fifth Dimension


 
I love that and them. 

*Up* Where We Belong -- Joe Cocker


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> I love that and them.
> 
> *Up* Where We Belong -- Joe Cocker



Me too, and I love this and him! 

Do You Know *Where* You Are Going Too? - Diana Ross


----------



## MSC

Where are the Simple Joys of Maidenhood, Lerner & loew, Camelot


----------



## forty_caliber

*Joy* to the World - 3 Dog Night, hymn


----------



## LPBeier

You and Me Against the *World* - Helen Reddy


----------



## MSC

Nothing ever hurt me half as bad as losing you, George Jones


----------



## forty_caliber

Nothing Left to Lose - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No Roads *Left* ~~ Linkin Park


----------



## ChefJune

Long and Winding *Road* -- Beatles


----------



## MSC

Long Cool Woman in a Black dress, The Hollies


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Cool* Water ~~ Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## MSC

He turned the Water into Wine, Johnny cash


----------



## LPBeier

Red Red *Wine* - Niel Diamond (Yah, I know UB40 had a bigger hit, but not in my mind! )


----------



## ChefJune

Days of *Wine* and Roses -- Andy Williams and others


----------



## MSC

Spill the Wine, Eric Burdon & War


----------



## LPBeier

*The* Beat Goes On - Sonny & Cher


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Red Red *Wine* - Niel Diamond (Yah, I know UB40 had a bigger hit, but not in my mind! )


 
Does DH know of your crush on Neil Diamond???

Heart Skipped A *Beat* ~~ The XX


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Does DH know of your crush on Neil Diamond???
> 
> Heart Skipped A *Beat* ~~ The XX



Oh yes, DH is well aware that my heart has belonged to Niel since I was 8 years old.  But he knows I have enough love for two handsome men with deep sexy voices 

I Left My *Heart* In San Fransisco - Tony Bennett


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek knows I have a thing for old, bald guys...I have to be careful at work! LOL!

Stole My Heart ~~ Little and Ashley


----------



## forty_caliber

Heart Of The Sunrise - Yes


----------



## ChefJune

*Heart* of My Heart -- Don Cornel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*My* Funny Valentine ~~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

Me and My Shadow, ted Lewis


----------



## LPBeier

Do Ya Love *Me*? - The American Juniors
(Needed a little Dirty Dancing Nostalgia for Jennifer Grey!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Do* You Believe In Magic? ~~ Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MSC

You Made Me Believe In Magic, Bay City Rollers


----------



## forty_caliber

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## ChefJune

It's *Magic* -- Doris Day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's a Kind of Magic ~~ Queen


----------



## ChefJune

*Kind* of a Drag -- The Buckinghams


----------



## MSC

The Roving Kind, guy Mitchell


----------



## LPBeier

"There's *A Kind Of* Hush - Herman's Hermits, The Carpenters


----------



## MSC

There's Always Something There to Remind Me, Sandie Shaw


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's Always Something ~~ Joe Diffie


----------



## MSC

Something Cool, June Christy


----------



## LPBeier

*Something* Stupid - Frank and Nancy Sinatra


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Stupid* Boy ~~ Keith Urban


----------



## forty_caliber

Thank God I'm A Country *Boy* - John Denver


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Thank God* and Greyhound She's Gone ~~ Roy Clark


----------



## MSC

It Wasn't \God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels, Kitty Wells


----------



## LPBeier

*Honky Tonk* Woman - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MSC

Honky Cat, Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

What's New Pussy *Cat*? - Tom Jones


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Year of the* Cat* ~~ Al Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

The Living *Years* - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## MSC

In the Year 2525, Zager & Evans


----------



## LPBeier

Are You Reeling *In The Year*s? - Steely Dan


----------



## forty_caliber

Golden *Years* - David Bowie


----------



## ChefJune

It Was A Very Good *Year* -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

On The *Good* Ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## MSC

I Got it Bad and That Ain't Good, Georgia Gibbs


----------



## forty_caliber

Everybody's *Got* Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## bigben7fan

Always *Something* There To Remind Me, Naked Eyes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Something* Wicked This Way Comes ~~ Warlock


----------



## MSC

ON My Way & Shouting Again, Count basie


----------



## ChefJune

*On My* Own -- Patti LaBelle & Michael McDonald


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Me & *My* Arrow ~~ Harry Nilsson


----------



## MSC

Mean to Me, Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Mean *What You Say -- Russell Malone


----------



## MSC

What'd I Say, Ray Charles


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Say* Good-bye~~ Dave Matthews Band


----------



## MSC

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye, Steam


----------



## ChefJune

What's so Good About* Goodbye* -- Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## MSC

Goodbye Cruel World, James Darren


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Be *Cruel* - Elvis Presley


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't* Be That Way -- Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## forty_caliber

Rocky Mountain *Way* - Joe Walsh


----------



## LPBeier

*Rocky Mountain* High - John Denver


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Rocky* Top ~~ Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## LPBeier

You're The *Top* - Cole Porter


----------



## MSC

When You're Hot You're Hot, Jerry Reed


----------



## ChefJune

*You're *My Everything -- the Temptations


----------



## MSC

Everything's Coming Up roses, from Gypsy, Sondheim & Jule Styne & recorded by legions of singers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There Were *Roses* ~~ Cara Dillon


----------



## LPBeier

Red Roses For A Blue Lady - Vaughn Monroe, Dean Martin (and I am pretty sure Bobby Vinton)


----------



## MSC

The Lady is a Tramp, Sinatra et al


----------



## LPBeier

Always A Lady To Me - Billy Joel


----------



## MSC

Luck Be a Lady, from Guys and Dolls


----------



## LPBeier

*Lady* In Red - Chris DeBurgh


----------



## MSC

The Adventures of Panama Red, New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## ChefJune

*The* Last Time I Saw Paris - Dean Martin


----------



## MSC

The Last Gunfighter Ballad, Johnny cash


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Last* Kiss ~~ J. Frank Wilson


----------



## Barbara L

This *Kiss* -- Faith Hill

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Kisses Sweeter Than Wine - Jimmie Rogers, Frankie Vaughn, and others


----------



## forty_caliber

*Sweet Wine* - Cream

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Red, Red Wine ~~ Neil Diamond


----------



## MSC

Days of Wine and Roses, Andy Williams


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Those Were The *Days* ~~ Mary Hopkins


----------



## MSC

The Way We Were, the two best versions IMO by Gladys Knight & Donna Summer


----------



## LPBeier

She's Got A *Way* About Her - Billy Joel


----------



## forty_caliber

I Want to Talk *About* Me - Toby Keith


----------



## LPBeier

I Don't *Want To Talk About* It - Rod Stewart


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't* Blame Me -- Nat King Cole, Johnny Hartman and others


----------



## forty_caliber

*Don't* Leave Me Now - Pink Floyd


----------



## LPBeier

If You *Leave Me Now* - Chicago


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Leave* Out All The Rest ~~ Linkin Park


----------



## MSC

Softly as I Leave You, Matt Monro and Sinatra


----------



## forty_caliber

Babe I'm Gonna *Leave You* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## MSC

I guess the obvious choice is...and why not be obvious!
I Got You babe, Sonny & Cher


----------



## LPBeier

I've *Got You* Under My Skin - Frank Sinatra


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*You* Can't Always Get What *You* Want ~~ The Rolling Stones


----------



## ChefJune

I *Can't *Help Myself (aka Sugarpie Honeybunch) -- The four Tops


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> I *Can't *Help Myself (aka Sugarpie Honeybunch) -- The four Tops



Great Song!

With A Little *Help* From My Friends - Joe Cocker's version!


----------



## forty_caliber

I *Can't* Explain - The Who


----------



## ChefJune

Don't* Explain *-- Billie Holiday


----------



## Andy M.

Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Tomorrow* Never Knows ~~ Phil Collins


----------



## MSC

Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen, Louis Armstrong, Lena Horne & more


----------



## LPBeier

Bridge Over *Trouble*d Water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ChefJune

Cool *Water* -- Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## MSC

Wade in the Water, Ramsey Lewis Trio


----------



## ChefJune

Hot Fun *in the* Summertime -- Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## LPBeier

*Summertime* Blues - The Who


----------



## PrincessFiona60

In the *Summertime*~~Mungo Jerry


----------



## MSC

As Time goes By, Dooley Wilson, "Play it again Sam"


----------



## LPBeier

Until It's *Time* For You To Go - Buffy Ste Marie originally (but not as a single - made hit by a ton of people including my beau Niel Diamond!)


----------



## forty_caliber

*Time* - Dark Side of the Moon, Pink Floyd


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, .40, you left a lot of words for me to choose from! 

*Time* Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MSC

On the Sunny Side of the Street, there's a bunch of good versions of this, Brubeck, Tommy Dorsey, Ella, Keely Smith, Sinatra to name a few


----------



## forty_caliber

Takin' It To The *Street*s - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## ChefJune

Dancing in the *Street* -- Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## betterthanabox

*Dance *to the music-Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## LPBeier

*Music* Of The Night - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## ChefJune

The *Night *has a Thousand Eyes -- Bobby Vee


----------



## MSC

You and the Night and the Music, Sinatra et al


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> You and the Night and the Music, Sinatra et al


 
Joe Williams does my favorite version of that song. 

"Where Are *You*?" -- Joe Williams


----------



## betterthanabox

Where are you going? Dave Matthews Band


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> Joe Williams does my favorite version of that song.
> 
> "Where Are *You*?" -- Joe Williams


Singing a duet with Frank on that ginormous stage in the sky!


----------



## MSC

Going to a Go-Go, Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## LPBeier

Wake Me Up Before You *Go-Go* -  Wham


----------



## MSC

Wake the Town and Tell the People, Dinah Washington


----------



## LPBeier

Up*town* Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## forty_caliber

Brown Eyed *Girl* - Van Morrison


----------



## LPBeier

Don't It Make My *Brown* Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## MSC

You Don't Have to be a Baby to Cry, Julie London


----------



## LPBeier

Big Girls *Don't Cry* - The four Seasons (yes I know Fergie did one too)


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't Cry* Out Loud -- Melissa Manchester


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't Sleep* in the Subway - Petula Clark


----------



## forty_caliber

I Go to *Sleep* - The Pretenders


----------



## LPBeier

The Lion *Sleep*s Tonight - The Weavers, The Tokens, The Nylons.....


----------



## MSC

Last Night I Didn't Sleep at All, 5th Dimension


----------



## LPBeier

The *Last* Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## PrincessFiona60

save the best for* last* ~~ vanessa williams


----------



## MSC

God Save the Queen, Sex Pistols


----------



## forty_caliber

*God* Bless Texas - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## ChefJune

*God Bless* America -- Kate Smith


----------



## betterthanabox

*America* the beautiful- Ray Charles


----------



## LPBeier

You Are So *Beautiful* - Joe Cocker


----------



## ChefJune

But *Beautiful *-- Tony Bennett, Nat Cole (and undoubtedly others)


----------



## MSC

If I Said You Had a Beautiful Body Would You Hold it Against Me, Bellamy brothers


----------



## betterthanabox

*Would* I lie to you? Eurythmics
*
*


----------



## ChefJune

*Would You* -- (from Singin' in the Rain)


----------



## LPBeier

*Would*n't It Be Nice - Beach Boys


----------



## MSC

Nice and Easy Does It, ...semes like Sinatra recorded everything...


----------



## LPBeier

*Easy* Like Sunday Morning - Commodores


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Sunday Morning* Coming Down ~~ Kris Kristofferson


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Let The Sun Go *Down* On Me - Elton John


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't* Make Me Over -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## betterthanabox

Please *don't *stop the music- Rihanna


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't *Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston


----------



## MSC

50 Ways to Leave Your Lover, Paul Simon


----------



## betterthanabox

*Lover* lay down- Dave Matthews Band


----------



## ChefJune

*Lay*, Lady Lay  Bob Dylan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Lady* Sings The Blues ~~ Billie Holliday


----------



## ChefJune

*Blue* Velvet -- Arthur Prysock


----------



## betterthanabox

*Blue* Suede shoes. Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

Christmas *Shoes* (incredible song and movie) - Newsong


----------



## ChefJune

White Christmas -- Bing Crosby (the classic!)


----------



## MSC

Christmas Song, AKA Chestnuts roasting on an open fire, Mel torme


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We Wish You A Merry *Christmas *~~ Everyone


----------



## LPBeier

*Wish* You Were Here - Pink Floyd


----------



## ChefJune

*Here*, There and Everywhere -- The Beatles, but my favorite version is by Carmen McRae


----------



## LPBeier

*Here* I Go Again - Casting Crowns


----------



## ChefJune

Here I Am --it's either Dionne or DeeDee Warwick


----------



## LPBeier

*I Am* I Said - Classic Niel Diamond!


----------



## ChefJune

Henry the 8th *I Am* -- Herman's Hermits


----------



## LPBeier

*I Am* Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## ChefJune

*Woman, Woman* -- Gary Puckett & the Union Gap


----------



## LPBeier

Black Magic *Woman* - Santana


----------



## ChefJune

That Old *Black Magic* -- Louie Prima and Keely Smith, Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## LPBeier

Just An *Old* Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I* Just* Called To Say I *Love* You ~~ Stevie Wonder


----------



## MSC

Call Me Irresponsible, Jack Jones


----------



## ChefJune

*Call Me* -- Petula Clark


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Call Me* When You're Sober ~~ Evanescence


----------



## LPBeier

You Can *Call Me* Al - Paul Simon


----------



## MSC

How ImportantCan It Be, Joni James


----------



## LPBeier

*How* Much Is That Doggie In The Window? - Patti Page


----------



## ChefJune

*Window*s of the World -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## LPBeier

What The *World* Needs Now Is Love - Jackie DeShannon (first, anyway)


----------



## MSC

In honor of Solomon burke who just died, Everybody needs Somebody to Love


----------



## tlbrooks

Whole lotta love.....Led Zeppelin. Best live concert I've ever seen!!


----------



## ChefJune

Everybody *Love*s Somebody Sometime -- Dean Martin


----------



## MSC

Everybody's Somebody's Fool, Connie Francis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Everybody* Dance Now ~~ C+C Music Factory


----------



## ChefJune

*Dance* Me to the End of Love -- Madeleine Peyroux


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Danc*ing Queen ~~ ABBA


----------



## LPBeier

Killer *Queen* - Queen


----------



## MSC

The Killer Rocks On, Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

*Rock* With You. -- Michael Jackson


----------



## betterthanabox

Rock me Amadeus- Falco


----------



## LPBeier

Crocodile *Rock* - Elton John


----------



## ChefJune

*Rock* It -- Herbie Hancock


----------



## LPBeier

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## MSC

While My Guitar Gently Weeps, Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

The *Guitar* Man - Bread


----------



## snickerdoodle

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## forty_caliber

New World *Man* - RUSH


----------



## LPBeier

*New* Attitude - Patti LaBelle


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I Got A *New Attitude ~~* The Pointer Sisters


----------



## LPBeier

*I Got* Rhythm - Ethel Merman and others


----------



## MSC

Ain't Got No Home, Clarence Frogman Henry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There's* No* Business Like Show Business ~~ Irving Berlin


----------



## LPBeier

Fly *Like* An Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## MSC

Flip Flop & Fly, Big Joe turner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Fly* Me To The Moon ~~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

I'm Mandy Fly Me, 10CC


----------



## LPBeier

*Me* & Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul, and more recently Canada's own Michael Buble.


----------



## MSC

Along Came Jones, Coasters


----------



## LPBeier

MSC said:


> Along Came Jones, Coasters



Oh, I love that song!  It has been ages since I heard it!

It *Came* Upon A Midnight Clear - Traditional Christmas Carol


----------



## MSC

LPBeier said:


> Oh, I love that song!  It has been ages since I heard it!
> 
> It *Came* Upon A Midnight Clear - Traditional Christmas Carol


Yep, good song, terrif band and Leiber & Stoller to write most of their material, what could be bad!
Round Midnight, Thelonius Monk


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I Get A*round ~~* The Beach Boys


----------



## Sprout

*Get* Me Bodied -Beyonce'   Sorry, it was just there in my brain!


----------



## ChefJune

Love *Me* -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MSC

Love Me or Leave Me, Ella etal


----------



## LPBeier

Make *Me* Proud - Joe Stanton


----------



## ChefJune

I'm So *Proud* -- The Impressions


----------



## LPBeier

*I'm So* Excited - The Pointer Sisters


----------



## MSC

I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry, Hank Williams


----------



## ChefJune

*Cry* -- Johnnnie Ray


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Cry*ing ~~ Roy Orbison


----------



## ChefJune

*Crying* in the Chapel -- Elvis, Aaron Neville, Kitty Kallen


----------



## LPBeier

Chapel of Love - The Dixie Cups


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* is a Many Splendored Thing -- The Four Aces


----------



## MSC

The Thing, Phil Harris


----------



## ChefJune

The Way You Do the *Thing*s You Do -- Temptations


----------



## LPBeier

*The Way* We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We're Going All *The Way* ~~ Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## LPBeier

Do You Know *The Way* To San Jose? - Dionne Warwick


----------



## MSC

All the Way, originally Sinatra & tons of others to follow like Lou rawls version


----------



## ChefJune

*All* My Lovin' -- The Beatles


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If *Lovin*g You Is Wrong ~~ Luther Ingram


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If *Lovin*g You Is Wrong ~~ Luther Ingram



Oh, an amazing song!

Right or *Wrong* - George Strait


----------



## ChefJune

Walk *Right* In (Sit Right Down) -- The rooftop Singers


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk*ing in Memphis - Marc Cohn (and Cher did it too)


----------



## taxlady

Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again - Bob Dylan


----------



## ChefJune

Alone *Again*, naturallly -- Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## MSC

We'll Be Together Again, Frankie Laine


----------



## LPBeier

Let's Stay *Together* - Al Green


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Stay* With Me ~~ Rod Stewart


----------



## MSC

Rock-n-Roll Are here to Stay, Danny and the Juniors


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've Got A *Rock 'N Roll* Heart ~~  Eric Clapton


----------



## ChefJune

*Heart*s of Stone -- Fontane Sisters


----------



## MSC

Wooden Heart, Elvis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Wooden* Ships ~~ Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## ChefJune

My *Ship* -- Sarah Vaughan (and others)


----------



## MSC

Captain of Your Ship, Reparata & the Delrons


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Your* Life and Mine ~~ Just Surrender


----------



## LPBeier

My *Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## MSC

Life is Just a Bowl of Cherries, J. P. Morgan


----------



## ChefJune

Rhat's *Life* -- Frank Sinatra (and others)


----------



## LPBeier

The Circle of *Life* - Elton John


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Will* the Circle* Be Unbroken ~~ The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Johnny Cash, Joan Baez, Greg Allman, etc.


----------



## MSC

Will it Go Around in circles, Billy Preston


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Go Around* the Corn, Sally! ~~ Old Time Work Song


----------



## MSC

Sally Go Round the Roses, Pentangle


----------



## ChefJune

Red *Roses* for a Blue Lady -- Al Martino


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Roses* Are *Red* ~~ Bobby Vinton


----------



## ChefJune

*Are* You Lonesome Tonight? -- Elvis


----------



## MSC

Tonight You Belong to Me, Patience & Prudence


----------



## ChefJune

*You Belong to Me* -- Patti Page and others


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*You* Are My Sunshine ~~ sung by everyone


----------



## MSC

Sunshine Superman, Donovan


----------



## ChefJune

*Sunshine* on my Shoulder - John Denver


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Put Your Head *On My* *Shoulder*s ~~ Paul Anka


----------



## ChefJune

*Put Your* Hand in the Hand -- Donny Hathaway, Elvis, etc.


----------



## MSC

He's Got the Whole World in His Hands, Laurie London


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What A Wonderful* World *~~ Louis Armstrong


----------



## ChefJune

*Wonderful* Copenhagen -- Danny Kaye


----------



## MSC

S'wonderful S'marvelous, Ray Conniff


----------



## ChefJune

Too *Marvelous* for Words -- Joe Williams, Frank Sinatra, Nat Cole and others....


----------



## MSC

Three Little Words, Al Martino


----------



## ChefJune

*Little* Things Mean a Lot -- Kitty Kallen


----------



## MSC

Mean To Me, everybody from Ella to Ronstadt


----------



## ChefJune

*To* Sir, With Love -- Lulu


----------



## mudbug

*Sir *Duke - Stevie Wonder


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Duke of Earl ~~ Gene Chandler


----------



## ChefJune

String *of* Pearls -- Glenn Miller


----------



## PrincessFiona60

(I love Glenn Miller)

*String* Me Along ~~ Melissa O'Neil


----------



## MSC

I've Got the World on a string, Cab Calloway


----------



## taxlady

He's Got the Whole World in His Hands - traditional spiritual


----------



## ChefJune

*Whole* Lotta Shakin' Going On -- Elvis Presley


----------



## MSC

Shake Rattle & Roll, Big Joe turner


----------



## taxlady

Sex & Drugs & Rock & Roll - by Ian Dury


----------



## LPBeier

Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Roll* Me Away ~~ Bob Seger


----------



## LPBeier

Take My Breathe *Away* - Berlin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Every *Breath* You Take ~~ The Police


----------



## MSC

The Air That I Breathe, The Hollies


----------



## taxlady

99 Luftballons - Nena

(luft = air)


----------



## ChefJune

taxlady said:


> 99 Luftballons - Nena
> 
> (luft = air)


 
unique... so much so that I wonder why you thought anyone would be able to use that in another song title?  Or did you mean to end the game?

Takes My *Breath* Away -- Berlin


----------



## MSC

LOL getting kinda testy around here!
LPBeier's selection a couple back was the Berlin song.
So as we're into balloons, the obvious choice is:
Up Up and Away, 5th Dimension


----------



## taxlady

Away in a Manger


----------



## LPBeier

Come *Away* With Me - Norah Jones
(hope this gets this *FUN* game back on track )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Come* Monday ~~ Jimmy Buffett

(A Parrothead song should do it!)


----------



## MSC

Blue Monday, fats Domino


----------



## ChefJune

*Monday, Monday* -- Mamas and Papas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Monday* Morning ~~ Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MSC

In the Wee Small Hours of the Morning, Sinatra & tons of others


----------



## ChefJune

*Morning *Has Broken -- Cat Stevens


----------



## MSC

How Can You Mend a Broken Heart, Bee Gees


----------



## taxlady

Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## MSC

In the Still of the Night, Five satins


----------



## taxlady

*Still* Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*All* Those *Years* Ago ~~ George Harrison


----------



## MSC

It Was a Very Good Year, Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Good* Lovin' -- The Rascals


----------



## LPBeier

All My* Lovin'* - The Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

*Lovin*g You -- Minnie Riperton


----------



## MSC

You Must Have Been a Beautiful Baby, Bobby Darin


----------



## forty_caliber

*Beautiful* Girls - Van Halen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fat Bottomed *Girls* ~~ Queen


----------



## LPBeier

*Girls* Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MSC

Blondes Have More Fun, Rod Stewart


----------



## ChefJune

*More* Than You Know -- Carmen McRae


----------



## MSC

Once More With Feeling, Billy Eckstine


----------



## ChefJune

*Once *Upon a Time (Never Comes Again) -- Tony Bennett


----------



## MSC

It Never Rains in Southern California, Albert Hammond


----------



## LPBeier

*California* Dreamin' - Mamas and Papas


----------



## forty_caliber

*California *Dreaming - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## taxlady

Dream a Little Dream - sung by Mama Cass, music by Fabian Andre and Wilbur Schwandt and lyrics by Gus Kahn


----------



## puptentacle

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Impossible Dream ~~ Peter O'Toole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfHnzYEHAow


----------



## LPBeier

It's *impossible* - Perry Como


----------



## MSC

It's a Man's Man's Man's World, James brown


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wild *World* ~~ Cat Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

*Wild* is the Wind -- Nina Simone


----------



## MSC

The Wayward Wind, Gogi Grant


----------



## taxlady

They Call the *Wind* Mariah - The Kingston Trio


----------



## ChefJune

*Call* Me Irresponsible -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## taxlady

*Me* and My Shadow, Al Jolson


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shadow Dancing ~~ Andy Gibb


----------



## taxlady

*Dancing* Queen - ABBA


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Queen* For A Day ~~ Donna Summer

stuck in the 70's tonight


----------



## MSC

What a Difference a Day Makes, Dinah Washington


----------



## taxlady

Night and *Day* - Cole Porter


----------



## MSC

Friday on My Mind, Easy Beats


----------



## ChefJune

*Day *In, *Day* Out -- Nat Cole, Diana Krall, Ella Fitzgerald, etc.


----------



## MSC

I'll Never Get Out of This World Alive, Hank Williams


----------



## taxlady

*Never* on a Sunday performed by Melina Mercouri


----------



## MSC

Sunday Kind of Love, Etta James


----------



## ChefJune

Come *Sunday* -- Jow Williams (and others)


----------



## MSC

Come Rain Or Come Shine, Ella & everybody else


----------



## taxlady

*Rain* Drops Keep Falling on my Head written by Hal David and Burt Bacharach


----------



## MSC

Please Help Me I'm falling, Hank Locklin


----------



## ChefJune

Please. Mr. Postman -- Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## MSC

Your Number Please, Julie London


----------



## ChefJune

*Please, Please PLEASE*! -- James Brown


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Please, Please* Me  ~~ The Beatles


----------



## MSC

Me and You and a Dog Named Boo, Lobo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Boy *Named* Sue ~~  Johnny Cash


----------



## Rocklobster

Where The Boys Are, Connie Francis


----------



## ChefJune

*Where* is Love? (from the musical, "Oliver")


----------



## mudbug

*Love* in the Library - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## MSC

Hey Jealous Lover, Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Hey* There (from The Pajama Game) -- Doris Day


----------



## MSC

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye, Steam


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Did You *Kiss Him*? ~~ Supernatural


----------



## MSC

Hold Me Thrill Me Kiss Me, Karen Chandler


----------



## taxlady

You've Really Got a *Hold* on Me ~~ The Miracles


----------



## MSC

You Really Got Me, Kinks


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Got* My Mind Set On* You*  ~~ George Harrison


----------



## MSC

I Almost Lost My Mind, Ivory Joe Hunter


----------



## ChefJune

*Lost Mind* -- Percy Mayfield / Diana Krall


----------



## MSC

In Search of the Lost Chord, Moody Blues


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Lost In* You ~~ Rod Stewart


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Lost* Highway  ~  Hank Williams


----------



## MSC

Highway to Hell, AC/DC


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Bat Out Of *Hell*  ~  Meatloaf


----------



## MSC

Run Like Hell, Pink Floyd


----------



## taxlady

Born to *Run*, Bruce Springsteen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Run*ning on Empty ~~ Jackson Browne


----------



## MSC

My World is Empty Without You, The Supremes


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Color My *World*  ~  Chicago


----------



## MSC

Coat of Many Colors, Dolly Parton


----------



## taxlady

True *Color*s - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Rocklobster

Be True To Your School- Beach Boys


----------



## MSC

Always True To You In My Fashion, Cole POrter song for Kiss Me Kate, recording by Della Reese among others


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*You* Are *My* Sunshine ~~ Anne Murray


----------



## taxlady

*Sunshine* of Your Love ~~Cream


----------



## LPBeier

Sunshine Superman - Donavon


----------



## ChefJune

You are the *Sunshine* of My Life -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## MSC

Ain't No Sunshine, Bill Withers


----------



## ChefJune

*Ain't* too Proud to Beg -- Temptations


----------



## taxlady

*Proud* Mary - Creedence Clearwater Revival, Tina Turner, etc.


----------



## MSC

Mary of the Fourth Form, The boomtown Rats


----------



## LPBeier

Sweet Mary - The Byrds


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Sweet* Home Alabama ~~ Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## taxlady

"Alabama Song (Whisky Bar)" -- covered by The Doors


----------



## LPBeier

*Song* Sung Blue - Niel Diamond


----------



## ChefJune

*Blue* Velvet -- Arthur Prysock (and others)


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> *Blue* Velvet -- Arthur Prysock (and others)



I love Bobby Vinton's version!

Black *Velvet* - Alannah Myles


----------



## MSC

Black Denim Trousers and Motorcycle Boots, The Cheers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The *Motorcycle *Song ~~ Arlo Guthrie


----------



## ChefJune

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Song*s My Mother Taught Me  ~  Charlotte Church


----------



## taxlady

Sometimes I Feel Like a *Mother*less Child - spiritual


----------



## Rocklobster

*Like a* Rolling Stone-Dylan


----------



## LPBeier

*Stone*y End - Barbra Streisand


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The *End* of the Innocence ~~ Don Henley


----------



## MSC

Till the End of the Day, The Kinks


----------



## ChefJune

*Day* In, Day Out -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

Some Day You'll Want Me To Want You, Mills Brothers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I *Want You To Want Me* ~~ Cheap Trick


----------



## MSC

Money that's What I Want, Barrett Strong


----------



## taxlady

*Money* Honey, written by Jesse Stone


----------



## ChefJune

Honey Bun -- from South Pacific


----------



## MSC

taxlady said:


> *Money* Honey, written by Jesse Stone


The Clyde McPhatter & the Drifters record a big fave.
Honey Hush, big Joe Turner


----------



## MSC

Thought I'd bring this to the top as it's been almost a week since the last contribution.  Hope this doesn't mean the demise of a 'fun' (IMO) game.


----------



## LPBeier

*Hush* Little Baby - Traditional Lullaby


----------



## ChefJune

*Little* Girl Blue -- Arthur Prysock


----------



## LPBeier

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes *Blue* - Crystal Gayle


----------



## taxlady

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Niel Diamond


----------



## MSC

Seven Little Girls Sitting in the Back Seat, Paul Evans and the Avons


----------



## ChefJune

*Sitting* on the Dock of the Bay -- Otis Redding


----------



## MSC

I'm Sitting On top of the World, Les Paul & Mary Ford (my fave)


----------



## LPBeier

Make The *World* Go Away - Eddie Arnold


----------



## MSC

Funny How Time Slips Away, Willie Nelson


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Funny How Time Slips Away, Willie Nelson


 
I love that song, but I've always associated it with Joe Hinton, who recorded it first.

*How* Glad I Am -- Nancy Wilson


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> I love that song, but I've always associated it with Joe Hinton, who recorded it first.
> I really like the Hinton record, but of course Willie wrote it and in fact Billy Walker had the first 'hit' a couple of years before Hinton, albeit it was a mild one.
> *How* Glad I Am -- Nancy Wilson


I'm Glad You're Here With Me Tonight, Neil Diamond


----------



## ChefJune

I Love Being *Here With* You -- Diana Krall


----------



## MSC

Almost Like Being In Love, Jo Stafford


----------



## ChefJune

Like A Virgin -- Madonna


----------



## MSC

Get Up I Feel Like Being a Sex Machine, James Brown


----------



## betterthanabox

Sex and Candy- Marcy's Playground


----------



## MSC

Candy Store Rock, Led Zeppelin


----------



## taxlady

Sex & Drugs & *Rock* & Roll by Ian Dury


----------



## ChefJune

*Roll* With Me, Henry -- Etta James


----------



## MSC

I'm Henry VIII, I Am, Herman's Hermits


----------



## Rocklobster

I'm Free. The Who, or Kenny Loggins, or the Rolling Stones.....


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> *Roll* With Me, Henry -- Etta James


FWIW that song had an interesting history, it was the 'answer song' to Hank Ballard's "Work With Me Annie" and along with rest of that group of songs, was banned by the FCC for being double-entendre "Sex".  So later it was 'sanitized'  and released so as not to shock the general public...as "Dance With Me Henry, by Georgia Gibbs.


----------



## Kathleen

*I'm* Getting Nuttin' For Christmas - Relient K


----------



## MSC

Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree, Brenda Lee


----------



## Zhizara

White *Christmas* - Bing Crosby


----------



## MSC

White rabbit, Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Rocklobster

White Light, White Heat, The Velvet Underground


----------



## taxlady

In the *Heat* of the Night, sung by Pat Benatar


----------



## MSC

In The Still Of The Night, Five Satins


----------



## Rocklobster

You're *Still* The Same-Bob Seger


----------



## MSC

You're So Vain, Carly Simon


----------



## MSC

So hoping 'out of sight, out of mind' applies to this thread that had slipped to the next page and no entry since Dec. 12, will make one more try to bring this to the top and keep it going.  If this final effort proves to be like the Titanic...so be it and bon voyage.


----------



## ChefJune

*So* In Love (from Kiss Me Kate -- sung in the movie by Kathryn Grayson)


----------



## MSC

Why Do Fools Fall in Love, Frankie Lymon


----------



## ChefJune

My *Fool*ish Heart -- Kurt Elling (and others)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*My* Funny Valentine ~~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

Funny Valentine huh--LOL--guess that could follow on from a "Foolish Heart"!
Funny How time Slips Away, Willie Nelson, Elvis, The Supremes etc.


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Funny How time Slips Away, Willie Nelson, Elvis, The Supremes etc.


 
Love that song!  I remember Joe HInton's version best. Think I still have that 45!

*Slip*-Slidin' *Away* -- Paul Simon


----------



## MSC

I remember the Joe Hinton version, terrif record.
A Little Loving Keeps the Doctor Away, The Raes


----------



## taxlady

Dream a *Little* Dream of Me, sung by Cass Elliot


----------



## MSC

Boulevard of Broken Dreams, and LOL, I'm talking about the original Harry Warren song he wrote for Moulin Rouge and that Tony Bennett had a hit with, not the very different Green Day song written a lot later.


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Boulevard of Broken Dreams, and LOL, I'm talking about the original Harry Warren song he wrote for Moulin Rouge and that Tony Bennett had a hit with, not the very different Green Day song written a lot later.


 
a hit as well for both Nat Cole and Diana Krall many years apart...

Hey, Mr. *Dream* Merchant -- Jerry Butler


----------



## MSC

Anybody remember this one...LOL probably not!
Hey Mister, That's Me Up On The Jukebox, James Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

Never heard of it the first time!

*That's* Amore -- Dean Martin


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ChefJune said:


> Never heard of it the first time!
> 
> *That's* Amore -- Dean Martin


 
"When you swim in the sea,
Somethin' bite'sa your knee,
That's a Moray!"

Sorry


*That's* Alright Mama ~~ Elvis


----------



## MSC

Mama Told Me Not To Come, Three dog Night


----------



## ChefJune

Tell *Mama *-- Etta (Miss Peaches) James


----------



## MSC

Mama He Treats Your Daughter Mean, Ruth Brown


----------



## ChefJune

*Treat* Her Like a Lady -- Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose


----------



## MSC

Here's a good jazz one, maybe not that well-known but worth listening to.
The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady, charlie Mingus


----------



## Fabiabi

Lady Sing the Blues - Billie Holiday


----------



## ChefJune

*Lady* -- Lionel Richie


----------



## MSC

Little Old Lady From Pasadena, Jan & Dean


----------



## ChefJune

*Old* Devil Moon -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

Devil With the Blue Dress On, Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## taxlady

Blue on Blue --Bobby Vinton


----------



## MSC

Suite: Judy Blue Eyes, Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## ChefJune

*Blue* Velvet -- Arthur Prysock


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Black *Velvet* ~~ Joan Jett


----------



## taxlady

Paint it *Black* --The Rolling Stones


----------



## ChefJune

*Black* magic woman -- Santana


----------



## MSC

Mean Woman Blues, Elvis or Orbison or Jerry Lee


----------



## ChefJune

*Mean* Mistreater -- Joe Williiams


----------



## MSC

Little Things Mean a Lot, Kitty Kallen


----------



## ChefJune

My Favorite *Things* -- Coltrane, Julie Andrews, Sinatra, etc.


----------



## MSC

Something Cool, June Christy (IMO one of the great songs & recordings)


----------



## jabbur

_*Cool *_and Green and Shady - John Denver


----------



## MSC

Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress, Hollies


----------



## ChefJune

*Long* Tall Sally -- Little Richard (Penniman)


----------



## MSC

How Long Has This Been Going On, Sarah Vaughan


----------



## ChefJune

*How* High the Moon -- Joe Williams, Ella, Frank Sinatra, others.


----------



## MSC

Bad Moon Rising, Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## ChefJune

House of the *Rising* Sun -- Bob Dylan


----------



## MSC

Waterloo Sunset, The Kinks


----------



## taxlady

77 *Sunset* Strip, theme song of the TV show of the same name, composed by David Livngston


----------



## MSC

Red Sails In The Sunset, Nat Cole


----------



## ChefJune

Sunrise, *Sunset* -- from "Fiddler on the Roof"


----------



## MSC

The World Is Waiting For The Sunrise, Les Paul and Mary Ford


----------



## taxlady

Around the *World* (in Eighty Days) ♫

Music and Lyrics by Victor Young and Harold Adamson

Peformed by Bing Crosby


----------



## Kathleen

taxlady said:


> Around the *World* (in Eighty Days) ♫
> 
> Music and Lyrics by Victor Young and Harold Adamson
> 
> Peformed by Bing Crosby



The Most Beautiful Girl in the *World* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

I'm Sitting On Top of the World, Bobby Darin, Dean Martin et al


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> I'm Sitting On Top of the World, Bobby Darin, Dean Martin et al


 
I have an old 45 of Les and Mary doing this one, too! 

*Sitting* on the Dock of the Bay --Otis Redding


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> I have an old 45 of Les and Mary doing this one, too!
> 
> *Sitting* on the Dock of the Bay --Otis Redding


Love the Les and Mary recordings, especially when you take into account the multiple recording, double and triple-tracking thechniques Les Paul invented with what would be considered today as "primitive" equipment.
On Moonlight Bay, Doris Day


----------



## ChefJune

*Moonlight* Becomes You -- Bing Crosby


----------



## MSC

You've Really Got a Hold On Me, The Miracles


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> You've Really Got a Hold On Me, The Miracles



Felix Hernandez did a tribute to Smokey today on Rhythm Review (WBGO 88.3 FM Home | WBGO Jazz 88.3FM streaming live)

*Hold* *On*, I'm Coming -- Sam and Dave


----------



## MSC

Smokey made some of my favorite records and it's too bad they're not making them like that today!
Maybe time for some levity...
They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha-Haaa!--Napoleon XIV


----------



## ChefJune

*To* Each His Own -- Al Martino, The Ink Spots, others


----------



## MSC

Go Your Own Way, Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ChefJune

*You'r*e My Everything -- The Temptations


----------



## MSC

Uptight-Everything's alright, Stevie Wonder


----------



## ChefJune

*All Right*, Okay You Win  -- Joe Williams


----------



## MSC

The Kids Are Alright, The Who


----------



## taxlady

New *Kid* in Town - The Eagles


----------



## MSC

Papa's Got a Brand New Bag, James Brown


----------



## ChefJune

*Papa* Was a Rolling Stone -- Temptations


----------



## Kur

The Army Goes Rolling Along


----------



## ChefJune

Until the Real Thing Comes *Along* -- Billie Holiday


----------



## PattY1

Here you come again   Dolly Parton


----------



## ChefJune

*Here,* There & Everywhere -- yeah, I know it's a Beatles song, but my favorite version is sung by Carmen McRae


----------



## Kur

I'll have to check it out! 

*"Here* Comes The Sun"   

hmm... wishful thinking on my part?


----------



## MSC

The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore, Walker Brothers


----------



## ChefJune

*Ain't* No *Sunshine* -- Blll Withers


----------



## MSC

Ain't No Mountain High Enough, Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## Kur

Climb every *mountain.... *, ford every stream, follow every rainbow, till you find your dream...


----------



## MSC

Every Time We Say Goodbye, by practically everybody who's sung more than a couple of Cole Porter songs, Ella, Sinatra, Julie London, Ray Charles etc.


----------



## ChefJune

*Time* After Time -- Frank, Ella, Eva Cassidy   (NOT the Cyndi Lauper song)


----------



## MSC

It's Just a Matter of Time, Brook Benton


----------



## ChefJune

*Just a* Little Lovin' -- Carmen McRae


----------



## MSC

It Only Hurts For A Little While, Don Gibson, Skeeter Davis and a bunch more


----------



## ChefJune

Once in a *While *-- Nat Cole, Patti Page, others


----------



## MSC

The Little Girl I Once Knew, The beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

I Knew You When  - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## megamark

When I come around - Green Day


----------



## ChefJune

Where or *When* -- Ella, Frank, Bing, others.


----------



## LPBeier

*Where* Are You Going?  Dave Matthews Band


----------



## ChefJune

Do You Know *Where You're Going* To?" Diana Ross (from "the Wiz")


----------



## MSC

How Long Has This Been Going On, Sarah Vaughan


----------



## LPBeier

*How* Can You Mend a Broken Heart?  Bee Gees


----------



## ChefJune

*Broken Heart* ed Melody - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Lorrae

This is great!

Owner of a Lonely *Heart* - Yes


----------



## ChefJune

Hey There *Lonely* Girl - Eddie Holman


----------



## MSC

This Girl's In Love With You, Dionne Warwick


----------



## ChefJune

*Girl *Talk - Marlena Shaw, others


----------



## LPBeier

*Talk* It Over In The Morning - Anne Murray, Jack Jones and many others


----------



## MSC

You Talk Too Much, Joe Jones


----------



## ChefJune

*You* and the Night, and the Music -- Joe Williams, Tony Bennett, Frank, others


----------



## MSC

Same Old Saturday Night, Sinatra


----------



## Rocklobster

Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting-Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

Another *Saturday* *Night* - Sam Cook, Cat Stevens, Jimmy Buffet


----------



## ChefJune

Tonight's the *Night *-- Neil Young


----------



## LPBeier

Can You Feel the Love *Tonight* - Elton John


----------



## MSC

See Me, Feel me, The Who


----------



## ChefJune

(I hate to do this but....) *Feel*ings -- Morris Albert


----------



## MSC

Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again, The Fortunes


----------



## ChefJune

*Here's That Rainy Day* -- Joe Williams, Frank Sinatra, Tony Bennett, others.


----------



## MSC

Day By Day, Four Freshmen


----------



## ChefJune

*Day* In, *Day* Out -- Nat Cole, Judy Garland, Billie Holiday, others


----------



## MSC

Steppin' Out With My Baby, Tony Bennett, Fred Astaire et al


----------



## ChefJune

*With* These Hands -- Les McCann


----------



## ChefJune

The *World* is Waiting for the Sunrise -- Les Paul and Mary ford


----------



## MSC

Tired of Waiting For You, The Kinks


----------



## ChefJune

*For You* Alone - Mario Lanza


----------



## MSC

All Alone Am I, Brenda Lee


----------



## ChefJune

Henery the 8th *I Am* -- Herman's Hermits


----------



## MSC

I Am a Rock, Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ChefJune

Loves Me Like *a Rock* -- Paul Simon


----------



## LPBeier

*Rock* and Roll Hootchie Coo - Rick Derringer


----------



## ChefJune

*Rock and Roll* is Here to Stay -- Danny & the Juniors


----------



## MSC

It's Still Rock 'n' Roll To Me, Billy Joel


----------



## ChefJune

In the *Still* of the Night - Ella, Nat Cole, Aaron Neville, Sinatra, others


----------



## LPBeier

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## babetoo

night and day, not a clue who made  it famous. lots of singers sang it. first time i played this game. so if not correct, please let me know.


----------



## LPBeier

You did just fine, Babe!

Wasted* Day*s and Wasted *Night*s - Freddy Fender


----------



## MSC

Summer Days & Summer Nights, The Beach Boys


----------



## ChefJune

Southern Nights -- Glen Campbell


----------



## LPBeier

*Nights* in White Satin (Procol Harem)

Hopefully we can start on a new trend!


----------



## MSC

LPBeier said:


> *Nights* in White Satin (Procol Harem)
> The hit was actually by the Moody Blues, maybe you were thinking of "Whiter Shade of Pale".
> Hopefully we can start on a new trend!


A White Sports Coat (and a Pink Carnation), Marty Robbins


----------



## LPBeier

I had the song right, not the group!  The other wouldn't fit...but now it does!  Thanks for correcting me, MSC

a *Whiter* Shade of Pale - Procol Harem!


----------



## ChefJune

In the *Shade* of the Old Apple Tree - Louis Armstrong, Ink Spots


----------



## TyPiece

*Old* Dirt Hill (Bring That Beat Back) - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## ChefJune

*Old* Devil Moon (from Finian's Rainbow)


----------



## MSC

Devil With the Blue Dress On, Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## ChefJune

I'm Mister *Blue* -- The Fleetwoods


----------



## LPBeier

No More *Mister* Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## Somebunny

This guy's in love with you - Herb Alpert

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Sweet Talkin' guy, The Chiffons


----------



## LPBeier

*Sweet* Caroline - Neil Diamond (haven't gotten a good Neil song in here in awhile...I was due! LOL)


----------



## ChefJune

*Sweet* Inspiration -- The Sweet Inspirations (featuring Cissy Houston)


----------



## MSC

For Your Sweet Love, Ricky Nelson


----------



## Somebunny

Love me do - the Beatles

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

I Wanna Be Loved, The Andrews Sisters


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Makes Me Do Foolish Things - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## MSC

These Foolish Things Remind Me Of You, Nat Cole, Billie Holiday &multitudes of others


----------



## AnnieDrews

Crazy Little *Thing* Called Love by Queen


----------



## ChefJune

Trapped By a *Thing* *Called Love* - Denise Lasalle


----------



## LPBeier

The *Thing*s We Do For* Love* - 10 CC


----------



## MSC

The Way You Do The Things You Do, The Temptations


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> The Way You Do The Things You Do, The Temptations


 
I lOVE that song. 

My *Way* -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

You Came A Long Way From St. Louis, lots of faves from Peggy Lee, to June Christy, The Four Freshman and Marvin Gaye


----------



## ChefJune

*Long* and Winding Road -- Beatles


----------



## MSC

Forty Miles Of Bad Road, Duane Eddy


----------



## ChefJune

*Bad* Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Somebunny

Moon River ~ Andy Williams

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

*River* Stay Away From My Door - Joe Williams, Sinatra, Jimmy Rushing


----------



## MSC

(What's Behind) The Green Door, Jim Lowe


----------



## ChefJune

It's Not Easy Being *Green* -- Kermit the Frog, Shirley Horn


----------



## MSC

Easy Come Easy Go, Bobby Sherman


----------



## LPBeier

Nothin' Good Comes *Easy* - Edgar Winter Group with Rick Derringer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's So *Easy* by Linda Ronstadt


----------



## MSC

Ballad of Easy Rider, The Byrds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Low *Rider* by War


----------



## MSC

After the Lights Go Down Low, Al Hibbler (terrif song & record IMO)


----------



## Somebunny

The night the lights went out in Georgia ~ Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Saturday *Night* by Bay City Rollers


----------



## Somebunny

Saturday nights all right for fighting ~ Elton John

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

I'm a Writer Not a Fighter, Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*I'm A* Cowboy by Smokin' Armadillos


----------



## MSC

Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys, Ed bruce & Waylon Jennings


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Don't *Stop Believin' by Journey


----------



## LPBeier

I'm A *Believe*r - Niel Diamond, The Monkeys, Smash Mouth, Eddy Murphy...did I say Niel Diamond?


----------



## ChefJune

*I'm *Lost - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MSC

I Almost Lost My Mind, Ivory Joe Hunter


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*I* Want To Know What Love Is by Foreigner


----------



## MSC

You Don't Know What Love Is, (the jazz standard, not the entirely different song by White Stripes) three of the best IMO by Chet Baker, Miles Davis and Chris Connor


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> You Don't Know What Love Is, (the jazz standard, not the entirely different song by White Stripes) three of the best IMO by Chet Baker, Miles Davis and Chris Connor


 
LOVE this song, especially the newest version, by Kurt Elling!


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't Know* Much - Aaron Nevile AND Linda Ronstadt (as opposed to their separate solo versions).  This was DH and my wedding song


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> LOVE this song, especially the newest version, by Kurt Elling!


Thanks, don't know the Elling version, and will now surf for it.


----------



## MSC

If You Love Me, Let Me Know, Olivia Newton John


----------



## ChefJune

*Let Me* Be There -- Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MSC

Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood, The Animals


----------



## ChefJune

Ain't Understanding Mellow -- Jerry Butler & Brenda Lee Eager  (I know it's not exact, but it's such a GOOD one!)


----------



## LPBeier

*Ain't* No Mountain High Enough - Supremes


----------



## ChefJune

LPBeier said:


> *Ain't* No Mountain High Enough - Supremes


 
imho better is the original version by Marvin and Tammi..

When the Moon Comes Over the *Mountain* -- Kate Smith


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> imho better is the original version by Marvin and Tammi..
> 
> When the Moon Comes Over the *Mountain* -- Kate Smith



Actually June, I have to agree with you on that one.   I don't know why I forgot!

I also love anything by Kate Smith but this is an all-time favourite!


----------



## LPBeier

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## MSC

LOL a no-brainer!
River Deep Mountain High, Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## LPBeier

Rocky *Mountain High* - John Denver


----------



## MSC

High Society, from the film of the same name by Bing Crosby & Louis Armstrong


----------



## ChefJune

*High* Noon (from the film of the same name)


----------



## MSC

Sunny Afternoon, The Kinks


----------



## ChefJune

*Afternoon* of a Faun - Claude Debussy


----------



## MSC

Afternoon Delight, Staland Vocal Band--wonder how many remember this was a #1 record


----------



## ChefJune

*After* Her Bath -- Russell Malone


----------



## MSC

Hallelujah I Love Her So, Ray Charles


----------



## LPBeier

A Broken *Hallelujah - *Mandissa


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Hallelujah*  by Il Divo


----------



## LPBeier

Better than a *Hallelujah - *Amy Grant


----------



## chopper

Better Together-Jack Johnson


----------



## LPBeier

I Should Have Known *Better* - The Beatles


----------



## MSC

Nobody Does It Better, Carly Simon


----------



## chopper

Nobody Likes me-unknown.      Is that the title???  Maybe not???

...everybody hates me, I guess I'll go eat worms.


----------



## LPBeier

I *Like* It *Like* That - Chris Kenner


----------



## MSC

Almost Like Being in Love, Jo Stafford + many others


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Makes the World Go Round (there are 2 -- one by Deon Jackson and one by Anna Maria Alberghetti)


----------



## chopper

What a Wonderful World-Louis Armstrong.  One of my favorite songs!


----------



## ChefJune

*What*'s New? -- Joe Williams


----------



## MSC

Autumn in New York, Ella et al


----------



## LPBeier

*In* The Year 2525 - Zager and Evans


----------



## Luvabigdog

Reeling in the years-Steeley Dan


----------



## LPBeier

*In The* Living *Years* - Mike and The Mechanics


----------



## Luvabigdog

Hmmm.... In the Living years by Mike & the Mechanics huh?

I'd bet that they are "Working for a Living" (Huey Lewis)


----------



## MSC

Living For the City, Stevie Wonder


----------



## Luvabigdog

In the city-Joe Walsh


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Gotham City-R. Kelly


----------



## Somebunny

City love ~ John Mayer

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Summer in the City, Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## LPBeier

*Summer* Days - Grease


----------



## MSC

Summertime Summertime, (original) The Jamies


----------



## Luvabigdog

Hot fun in the summertime-Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## ChefJune

*Summertime* -- Leontyne Price (and at least a dozen others) -- by G. Gershwin.


----------



## MSC

In The Good Old Summertime, from Sousa to Les Paul to Judy Garland & more


----------



## ChefJune

*Good* Lovin' -- The (Young) Rascals


----------



## MSC

I Got It Bad And That Ain't Good, by Ellington & Webster and recorded by practically everybody that sang


----------



## LPBeier

*I Got* You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## MSC

I Got Dem Ol' Cosmic Blues Again Mama, Janis Joplin


----------



## Somebunny

Mule Skinner Blues ~ The Fendermen

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Mule train, Frankie Laine


----------



## Somebunny

Midnight train to Georgia ~ Gladys Knight and the Pips

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

Midnight Sun, the 2 best IMO by June Christy & Ella


----------



## Somebunny

Here comes the sun~the Beatles

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Midnight Sun, the 2 best IMO by June Christy & Ella


 
I like Sassy's.... 



*Here* You *Come* Again -- Dolly Parton


----------



## LPBeier

Oops ... I Did It *Again*! - Britney Spears


----------



## ChefJune

There I Said it *Again* -- Bobby Vinton


----------



## LPBeier

*I* Am *I Said* - Neil Diamond


----------



## MSC

I'm the Leader of the Gang I Am, Gary glitter


----------



## LPBeier

*Leader of the *Pack - Shangri-las


----------



## Vanilla Bean

September *Of* My Years by Frank Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*September* in the Rain -- Dinah Washington


----------



## MSC

Just Walkin' in the Rain, Johnnie Ray


----------



## Somebunny

Walkin' after Midnight~ Patsy Cline


----------



## ChefJune

*Midnight* at the Oasis -- Maria Muldaur


----------



## LPBeier

After *Midnight* - Eric Clapton, JJ Cale
(Love this song!  There is a great live version of the two of them on Youtube!)


----------



## MSC

Midnight Special, The weavers


----------



## ChefJune

*Special *Occasion -- Smokey Robinson


----------



## MSC

My Special Angel, Bobby Helms


----------



## ChefJune

*Angel *Eyes -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## lifesaver

Early Morning Rain -- Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## ChefJune

lifesaver said:


> Early Morning Rain -- Peter, Paul and Mary


 
Nice song, lifesaver, but the one before that is "Angel Eyes," so your song needs to have one of those two words somewhere in the title.


----------



## Somebunny

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Nice song, lifesaver, but the one before that is "Angel Eyes," so your song needs to have one of those two words somewhere in the title.



Perhaps lifesaver could have said Angel of the Morning- Merrilee Rush

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

And then I could say 
Early *Morning* Rain by Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## MSC

Early in the Morning, Bobby Darin
BTW ChefJune, "Angel Eyes" is one of my all time fave songs, and beside Sinatra, my 2 favorite recirds are by Matt Dennis who wrote it and the Four Freshman


----------



## Somebunny

Good Morning Beautiful ~ Brad Paisley


----------



## chopper

"Oh what a beautiful morning..."


----------



## Somebunny

Morning has Broken - Cat Stevens

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Good *Morning* Starshine - From Hair


----------



## ChefJune

Early *Morning* Love - Lou Rawls


----------



## Somebunny

All You Need is Love- The Beatles

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## chopper

Love her madly- the doors


----------



## MSC

I Want You, I Need You, I Love You, Elvis


----------



## chopper

"I wanta hold your hand" -the Beatles.


----------



## LPBeier

*I Want You* to Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## ChefJune

Where Are *You*? -- Joe Williams


----------



## MSC

Anyhow, Anyway, Anywhere, The Who


----------



## ChefJune

*Any* Day Now -- Ben E King


----------



## MSC

Anyway That You Want Me, The troggs


----------



## LPBeier

*That*'ll Be The Day - Buddy Holly, Linda Ronstadt...


----------



## Rocklobster

Good Bye Ruby Tues*day*. The Rolling Stones


----------



## MSC

Ruby, Don't Take Your Love To Town, Kenny Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

It's the talk of the *town* -- Joe Williams


----------



## MSC

You Talk Too Much, Joe Jones


----------



## ChefJune

*Talk* to Me -- Little Willie John, The Beach Boys


----------



## Somebunny

Love, love, me do - The Beatles

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

The Way You Do The Things You Do, The Temptations


----------



## ChefJune

These Foolish *Things* (remind Me of You) Tony Bennett, Nat Cole, others


----------



## MSC

There's Always Something there To Remind Me, Sandie Shaw


----------



## LPBeier

*There's* a Kind of Hush - Herman's Hermits, The Carpenters


----------



## MSC

Is That All there Is, Peggy Lee


----------



## ChefJune

*There*'s a Small Hotel -- Ella


----------



## Somebunny

It's A Small World -  written by Richard and Robert Sherman, sung by millions!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

In The Wee Small Hours Of The Morning, Sinatra et al


----------



## jabbur

*In the *Still of the Night - Cole Porter


----------



## Leolady

Still Water Love -- 4 Tops


----------



## jabbur

Bridge Over Troubled *Water* - Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## Leolady

STILL WATER PEACE --4 Tops


----------



## LPBeier

*Still* Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## Leolady

crazy -- Patsy Cline


----------



## Somebunny

Crazy on You - Heart

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Crazy ---ashford and simpson


----------



## MSC

Crazy Man, Crazy--Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## Leolady

I'm a man -- Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Do Wah Diddy Diddy by MANfred MANn


----------



## Leolady

Do Right Woman -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## ChefJune

*Do *I love you? -- Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Leolady

You -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## LPBeier

Only *You* - The Platters


----------



## jabbur

*Only *the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Leolady

Hey there Lonely girl --Eddie Holman


----------



## MSC

Lonely Boy, Paul Anka


----------



## Leolady

LONELY TEARDROPS  -- Jackie Wilson


----------



## ChefJune

Mister *Lonely* -- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Leolady

Mister Melody -- Natalie Cole


----------



## MSC

Play a Simple Melody, Gary Crosby with Bing


----------



## Leolady

Playing your game -- Barry White


----------



## ChefJune

*Games* People *Play* -- Joe South


----------



## Leolady

Games people play -- the Spinners


----------



## ChefJune

that's the same song, Leolady!


----------



## Leolady

I never heard of Joe South, so I was not sure if it was or not.  sorry


----------



## Leolady

Game of Love -- Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders


----------



## jabbur

Somebody to *Love* - Queen


----------



## Leolady

Somebody loves you -- the Whispers


----------



## MSC

Everybody Loves Somebody, Dean Martin


----------



## Leolady

All that I have -- the Moments


----------



## MSC

Since I Don't Have You, The Skyliners
P.S. I'm Aug. 11


----------



## LPBeier

*You Don't* Own Me - Leslie Gore


----------



## Leolady

Me & Mrs Jones -- Billy Paul


----------



## LPBeier

Along Came *Jones* - Coasters


----------



## Leolady

Then came you -- the Spinners & Dionne Warwick


----------



## jabbur

That was *Then*, This is Now - Monkees


----------



## Leolady

Here and Now -- Luther Vandross


----------



## sarahmom22

Just About Now--Faith Hill


----------



## Leolady

Go now --  Moody Blues


----------



## MSC

Gonna Get Along Without You Now, Patience & Prudence


----------



## Somebunny

Along Came Jones - Ray Stevens - The Coasters et al.  "and then......and then....." lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Love JONES  --- Brighter Side of Darkness


----------



## ChefJune

Me and Mrs. *Jones* -- Billy Paul


----------



## Leolady

Feel Me -- Cameo


----------



## MSC

How Does It Feel To Feel, Creation


----------



## Leolady

Feel the Fire -- Peabo Bryson


----------



## MSC

Kiss of Fire, Georgia Gibbs


----------



## Leolady

Fire -- Ohio Players


----------



## MSC

Wheels of Fire, Cream


----------



## Leolady

Spinning Wheel -- Blood, Sweat, Tears


----------



## ChefJune

*Wheel *of Fortune -- Kay Starr


----------



## Leolady

This Wheel's on Fire -- Bob Dylan


----------



## ChefJune

*On* a Clear Day, You Can See Forever -- Nancy Wilson


----------



## Leolady

Always and Forever -- Heatwave


----------



## jabbur

Forever and Ever Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## Leolady

Love *and* Happiness -- Al Green


----------



## Somebunny

Love is a many splendored thing - Andy Williams, Jerry Vale, and just about everybody else!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Used to *Love* Her (But I had to Kill Her) - Guns 'n Roses


----------



## sarahmom22

I'm Gonna Miss *Her* - Brad Paisley


----------



## MSC

A Change Is Gonna Come, sam Cooke


----------



## Somebunny

Come go with me - the Del Vikings

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

With You -- the Dramatics


----------



## jabbur

With a little bit of luck - from My Fair Lady
http://youtu.be/h_Sj9o7DWJU


----------



## Leolady

With this Ring -- the Platters


----------



## sarahmom22

*Ring* of Fire-Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

Fire and Rain -- James Taylor


----------



## jabbur

I'm on Fire - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Leolady

Serpentine Fire -- Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## LPBeier

Light My *Fire* - The Doors


----------



## Leolady

Light of the World -- Kool & the Gang


----------



## ChefJune

LPBeier said:


> Light My *Fire* - The Doors


 
Jose Feliciano!

*Fire!*  -- Ohio Players


----------



## LPBeier

My Own Little *World* -  Matthew West


----------



## Leolady

World is a Ghetto -- War


----------



## MSC

Rockin' Around the World, Bill Haley & the Comets


----------



## Leolady

The world is a masquerade -- Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## jabbur

(I'm on the) Top of the World - Carpenters


----------



## Leolady

We are the World  -- Michael Jackson


----------



## MSC

The Rain, The Park, and Other Things, The Cowsills


----------



## Leolady

The Other Woman -- Ray Parker Jr.


----------



## LPBeier

I am *Woman* - Helen Reddy


----------



## Leolady

Outside Woman -- Bloodstone


----------



## Somebunny

Witchy Woman - Eagles

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## Somebunny

Woman, Woman - Gary Pucket and the Union Gap

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

We need titles to work with that have more words in them! 

Girl, You'll Be A *Woman* Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Leolady

My Girl -- Temptations


----------



## MSC

Girls Were Made To Take Care Of Boys, Billie Holiday


----------



## Leolady

Girl, girl, girl --the Temptations


----------



## Somebunny

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun! - Cyndi Lauper

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Only *Wanna* Be With You - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Leolady

I Want to Know your Name -- INTRUDERS


----------



## Somebunny

The Name Game ~ Shirley Ellis

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Playing your game -- BarryWhite


----------



## MSC

Baby Let's Play House, Elvis


----------



## Leolady

A  house is not a home -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## sarahmom22

Home Ain't Where His Heart Is --Shania Twain


----------



## Leolady

Ain't no way -- ARETHA FRANKLIN


----------



## sarahmom22

What part of "*No*" Don't You Understand--Lorrie Morgan


----------



## Leolady

I can understand it -- Bobby Womack


----------



## MSC

What's So Funny About Peace, Love and Understanding, Elvis Costello


----------



## Leolady

What's going on -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## sarahmom22

*What* the Hell -- Avril Lavigne


----------



## ChefJune

*What'*s So Good About Goodbye? Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## Leolady

I feel good -- James Brown


----------



## sarahmom22

*I*'m Every Woman -Whitney Houston


----------



## Leolady

Ain't no woman -- 4 Tops


----------



## sarahmom22

I *Ain'T* No Quitter --Shania Twain


----------



## Leolady

Baby I love you -- Little Milton


----------



## MSC

Love the One You're With, Stephen Stills


----------



## LPBeier

*With* or *With*out You - U2


----------



## ChefJune

I Can't Get Next to *You* -- Temptations


----------



## Leolady

With You -- The Moments


----------



## MSC

Steppin' Out With My Baby, tony bennett among many


----------



## Leolady

My Baby -- the Temptations


----------



## LPBeier

*My* Generation - The Who


----------



## Leolady

My baby loves me -- Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## MSC

Baby It's Cold Outside, original hit by duo of Dinah Shore & buddy Clark, followed by tons of other pairings


----------



## ChefJune

*Baby, Baby* All the Time -- Diana Krall


----------



## Leolady

Baby I'm for Real -- the Originals


----------



## LPBeier

*For* He's A Jolly Good Fellow - probably 50% of the population!

(Sorry folks, haven't had my morning porcini latte yet! )


----------



## Leolady

Don't it feel good -- Ramsay Lewis


----------



## ChefJune

*Feel*s So *Good*-- Chuck Mangione


----------



## MSC

I Love You So Much It Hurts Me, The Mills Brothers


----------



## Leolady

Hurts so bad -- Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## Somebunny

Bad to the Bone - George Thorogood

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

*Bad Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## MSC

This good Girl's Gonna Go Bad, Tammy Wynette


----------



## Leolady

Bad luck -- Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes


----------



## LPBeier

Hard *Luck* Woman - Kiss


----------



## Leolady

So very hard to go -- Tower of Power


----------



## LPBeier

Easy To Be *Hard* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Leolady

Easy -- the Commodores


----------



## MSC

Ballad of Easy Rider, The Byrds


----------



## ChefJune

*Easy* Like Sunday Morning -- Lionel Richie


----------



## Leolady

chefjune said:


> *easy* like sunday morning -- lionel richie


 
same song -- SAME GROUP


----------



## Leolady

Love ballad -- LTD


----------



## LPBeier

What's *Love* Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Leolady

I gotcha!  -- Joe Tex


----------



## LPBeier

*I Got* You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Leolady

I've got so much to give -- Barry White


----------



## MSC

If I Give My Heart To You, Doris day, Kitty Kallen and many others


----------



## Leolady

Give me your love -- Curtis Mayfield


----------



## ChefJune

*Give* Me Just a Little More Time -- Chairmen of the Board


----------



## Leolady

Time will tell -- Tower of Power


----------



## MSC

Tell Me Why, The Four Aces


----------



## Leolady

Why have I lost you -- Cameo


----------



## Somebunny

Lost in Love -Air Supply

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Fooled Around And Fell *In Love* - Elvin Bishop, Rod Stewart


----------



## MSC

Why Do fools fall In Love, Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## Leolady

Love Jones -- Brighter Side of Darkness


----------



## sarahmom22

Mr. Jones - The Counting Crows


----------



## Leolady

Me & Mrs Jones -- Billy Paul


----------



## sarahmom22

Because You Loved Me --Celine Dion


----------



## Leolady

Cause you love me baby -- Deniece Williams


----------



## MSC

You and the Night and the Music, Ella, frank et al


----------



## Leolady

Give me the night -- George Benson


----------



## sarahmom22

My Give a Damn's Busted--JoDee Messina


----------



## MSC

Damned, Damned--The Damned


----------



## Leolady

Damn -- Katy Perry


----------



## sarahmom22

Love, Pain and the Whole Damn Thing - Amy Sky


----------



## Rocklobster

Love is the drug...Roxy Music


----------



## Leolady

Love is a hurting thing -- Lou Raqls


----------



## sarahmom22

Don't Wanna Miss a Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Leolady

Don't want to be lonely -- Main Ingredient


----------



## sarahmom22

Don't Speak - No Doubt


----------



## Somebunny

Speak Now - Taylor Swift

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Go Now -- Moody Blues


----------



## sarahmom22

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Leolady

Now you;ve got me loving you -- Dramatics


----------



## MSC

If Loving You is Wrong, I Don't Want to be Right, Luther Ingram


----------



## LPBeier

Doing it *Right* (On the Wrong Side Of Town) - The Powder Blues Band


----------



## Leolady

Do it girl -- the Blackbyrds


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl*'s Just Want to have Fun! - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Leolady

Hot fun in the summertime -- Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## LPBeier

*Hot* Legs - Rod Stewart


----------



## Leolady

Hot Pants -- James Brown


----------



## LPBeier

*Hot* Summer Nights - Miami Sound Machine


----------



## MSC

When You're Hot, You're Hot, Jerry Reed


----------



## Leolady

When we get married -- the Intruders


----------



## MSC

When--The Kalin Twins, one hit wonders


----------



## Leolady

When I die -- Motherlode


----------



## MSC

When Will I Be Loved, Linda ronstadt


----------



## Leolady

Be my girl -- the Dramatics


----------



## ChefJune

*My Girl* -- Temptations


----------



## Leolady

My baby -- Temptations


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby* Don't Go - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Leolady

Baby, baby don't cry -- Smoky Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## MSC

Cry of the Wild Goose, Frankie Laine


----------



## Leolady

Wild & Peaceful -- Kool & the Gang


----------



## ChefJune

*Peaceful* Easy Feeling -- Eagles


----------



## Leolady

Peaceful living -- Natalie Cole


----------



## MSC

Living Doll, Cliff richard


----------



## LPBeier

Paper *Doll* - Mills Brothers


----------



## Leolady

Paper Moon -- Nat King Cole


----------



## Somebunny

Moon River - Andy Williams

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

Euphrates River == Main Ingredient


----------



## Rocklobster

Take me to the River. The Reverend Al Green.


----------



## Leolady

Take my love -- Main Ingredient


----------



## MSC

Don't Take Your guns to Town, Johnny Cash


----------



## Leolady

Don't stop loving me now -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't* Make Me Over -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## Leolady

Make it easy on yourself -- Walker Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*Easy* Like Sunday Morning - Commodores


----------



## Leolady

It's a beautiful morning -- Rascals


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, I haven't heard about that song for ages - Love it!

You Are So *Beautiful* - Joe Cocker


----------



## Rocklobster

*You* Angel *You*. Bob Dylan.


----------



## MSC

It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels, Kitty Wells


----------



## Leolady

Who's loving you -- Jackson 5


----------



## ChefJune

*Who's* Zoomin' Who? - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Leolady

Who am I -- Ojays


----------



## Steve Kroll

What Kind of Fool Am I? - various artists


----------



## Leolady

What does it take -- Jr Walker & the Allstars


----------



## Steve Kroll

Takin' it to the Street - Doobie Bros.


----------



## MSC

Four Way Street, CSNY


----------



## ChefJune

Ain't No *Way* -- Aretha


----------



## Leolady

That's the way of the world --  Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## MSC

Smoke, Smoke Smoke that cigarette, Tex Williams


----------



## Leolady

Smoke gets in your eyes -- Platters


----------



## Rocklobster

Up in Smoke. Cheech and Chong


----------



## Leolady

Up, up, and away -- 5th Dimension


----------



## MSC

Move On Up A Little Higher, Mahalia Jackson


----------



## LPBeier

*Up* Where We Belong - Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes


----------



## MSC

Tomorrow Belongs To Me, Sensational Alex Harvey band


----------



## LPBeier

Do You Love *Me*? - The Contours


----------



## MSC

Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow, The Shirelles


----------



## Leolady

Still -- Lionel Ritchie


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Leo Lady you sure don't give much to work with 

*Still* Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## Leolady

I know!

Crazy -- Ashford and Simpson


----------



## Somebunny

Crazy Love - Van Morrison

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Leolady

L.O.V.E. -- Nat King Cole


----------



## LPBeier

I Want To Know What *Love* Is - Foreigner


----------



## Somebunny

I want to hold your hand - The Beatles

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## MSC

For "I Want to Hold Your Hand"
Willie and the Hand Jive, Johnny Otis


----------



## ChefJune

*Hands* Across the Table -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Leolady

Thanks June!

Handy Man -- James Taylor


----------



## MSC

Sixty Minute Man, Billy Ward & the Dominos


----------



## Leolady

It only takes a minute -- Tavares


----------



## MSC

It Only Hurts For a Little While, Ames Brothers


----------



## Leolady

Hurts so bad -- Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## MSC

Bad Woman Blues, Sonny Moorman


----------



## Leolady

Moody Woman -- Jerry Butler


----------



## ChefJune

(You Make Me Feel Like )A Natural *Woman* -- Aretha


----------



## Leolady

Are you my woman -- Chilites


----------



## LPBeier

Girl, *You*'ll Be A *Woman* Soon - Niel Diamond


----------



## Leolady

Be my girl -- Dramatics


----------



## LPBeier

Let It *Be* - The Beatles


----------



## Leolady

Maybe -- Chantels


----------



## LPBeier

*Maybe* Baby - Buddy Holly


----------



## Leolady

Maybe tomorrow -- Jackson 5


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Stop (Thinking about *Tomorrow*) - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Leolady

Stop, look, listen -- Stylistics


----------



## MSC

Stop Stop Stop, The Hollies


----------



## Leolady

Stop in the name of love -- Supremes


----------



## ChefJune

*Stop*, Look Listen -- Stylistics


----------



## LPBeier

Bus *Stop* - The Hollies


----------



## Leolady

Don't stop loving me now -- Jeffrey Osbourne


----------



## ChefJune

I Can't *Stop* Loving You -- Ray Charles


----------



## Leolady

I can't help myself --- 4 Tops


----------



## MSC

A Girl Can't Help It, Little Richard


----------



## Leolady

I can't get next to you -- Temptations


----------



## ChefJune

Close *to You* - The Carpenters


----------



## LPBeier

*You* Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Leolady

You are everything -- Stylistics


----------



## LPBeier

*Everything* - Michael Buble


----------



## Leolady

*Everything is Everything* -- Lauryn Hill


----------



## MSC

I Dig Everything, David Bowie


----------



## Leolady

I dig your music -- Dramatics


----------



## LPBeier

*Music* of the Night - Phantom of the Opera


----------



## ChefJune

*The Night* Has a Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee, Freddie Hubbard


----------



## LPBeier

*Smoke* Gets In Your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## Leolady

Brown eyed woman -- Bill Medley


----------



## ChefJune

*Brown Eyed* Girl -- Van Morrison


----------



## LPBeier

In Your *Eye*s - Peter Gabriel


----------



## MSC

Spanish Eyes, Al Martino


----------



## LPBeier

My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## ChefJune

*My* Guy -- Mary Wells


----------



## MSC

A guy is a Guy, Doris Day


----------



## Somebunny

Love IS In the Air - John Paul Young


----------



## MSC

There's Music in the Air, Lou Rawls


----------



## LPBeier

*In The Air* Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## ChefJune

You and the *Night* and the Music -- Joe Williams (and others)


----------



## MSC

Night train, lots of history on this one starting with Jimmy forrest, to Louis Prima, to James Brown to Bill Doggett


----------



## Somebunny

Last Train To Clarksville - the Monkees


----------



## MSC

At Last, Dinah Washington


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> At Last, Dinah Washington



??? I think that was Etta James, MSC.

*Last* Train to Clarksville -- The MOnkees


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> ??? I think that was Etta James, MSC.
> 
> *Last* Train to Clarksville -- The MOnkees



June, that one was done by Somebunny just before "At Last" which was by Etta James.

The *Last* Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> ??? I think that was Etta James, MSC.



LOL--apologies for a hopefully brief episode of 'brain flatulence'!  Of course it was Etta James, and in fact, Dinah washingtom is about the only known artist who didn't record "At Last"!

So on from the Stones:
Time After Time, Sinatra, June Christy among many others


----------



## LPBeier

*After* Midnight - Eric Clapton
(hmm I am really into the British classics this morning!)


----------



## MSC

After the Lights Go Down Low, Al Hibbler


----------



## LPBeier

The Night *The Lights* Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawerence

(Did you know that Vicki's ex-husband wrote the song while they were married, but it was for Cher and he only gave it to Vicki after Cher turned it down saying she had done too many of that style of song?)


----------



## MSC

Midnight Train to Georgia, gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## ChefJune

*Georgia* on My Mind -- Ray Charles


----------



## MSC

Friday On My Mind, The Easy Beats


----------



## LPBeier

MSC said:


> Midnight Train to Georgia, gladys Knight and the Pips



Oh, one of my all time favourites! 

You Were Always *On My Mind* - everyone from Elvis to the Pet Shop Boys, but my favourite will always be Willie Nelson (who sounds a lot like the Pet Shop Boys with a country beat )


----------



## ChefJune

Lost *Mind* -- Diana Krall


----------



## LPBeier

*Lost* In Love - Air Supply


----------



## ChefJune

I Got *Lost in* his Arms -- Shirley H orn


----------



## MSC

No Arms Can Ever Hold You, the bachelors


----------



## LPBeier

*Hold* On - Wilson Phillips


----------



## Somebunny

Hold It Against Me - Britney Spears


----------



## LPBeier

*Against* All Odds - Phil Collins


----------



## MSC

Space Oddity, David Bowie
BTW, re Midnight Train to Georgia,  one of my favorites also, and a shame it doesn't get played more these days.


----------



## ChefJune

*Space* Walk -- Lemon Jelly

(isn't the Bowie song "Space Odyssey?")


----------



## jdthompson

Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Somebunny

You are my sunshine - Pine Ridge Boys
(and lots if other folks)


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunshine* on My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Saphellae

Steal My Sunshine - Len


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> *Space* Walk -- Lemon Jelly
> 
> (isn't the Bowie song "Space Odyssey?")


Nope, it's Space Oddity
Do a search for David bowie & Space Oddity and you'll get thousands of hits
Sunshine Superman, Donovan


----------



## ChefJune

Please, Mr. *Sun*.  Perry Como


----------



## MSC

Please Help Me I'm Falling, Hank Locklin


----------



## ChefJune

*Please, Please, Please*! -- James Brown


----------



## MSC

Baby Please Don't go, lots of diversity with this one, Muddy Waters, Dylan, Them and AC/DC


----------



## Rocklobster

Please Release Me. Roger Miller, Englebert Humperdink, Dean Martin, Ray Price, and probably many more....


----------



## LPBeier

Do Ya Love *Me*? - The American Juniors (a little gem from Dirty Dancing!)


----------



## MSC

If You Love Me, Really Love Me, Kay Starr


----------



## ChefJune

*You*'re My Everything -- Temptations


----------



## LPBeier

*Everything* - Michael Buble (sorry for the one word answer but I totally love this song!)


----------



## ChefJune

*Thing*s Ain't What They Used to Be -- Duke Ellington (and MANY more


----------



## jdthompson

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## MSC

Cigarettes, Whiskey and Wild Wild Women, Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## ChefJune

*Wild* is the Wind -- Nina Simone


----------



## MSC

Cast Your Fate to the Wind, The vince Guaraldi Trio & Sounds Orchestral


----------



## ChefJune

The Wayward *Wind* -- Patsy Cline, Gogi Grant


----------



## LPBeier

*Wind* Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## MSC

Wings of a Dove, Ferlin Husky


----------



## ChefJune

When *Dove*s Cry -- Prince


----------



## MSC

Fly Little White Dove Fly, The Bells


----------



## ChefJune

*Fly* Me to the Moon -- Frank and others


----------



## Rocklobster

Moondance. Van Morrison


----------



## MSC

Dance With Me Henry, Johnny Otis


----------



## LPBeier

Neutron Dance - Pointer Sisters


----------



## ChefJune

*Dance* Me to the Ends of Love -- Madeleine Peyroux


----------



## LPBeier

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## MSC

The Way You Do the Things You Do, The temptations


----------



## LPBeier

*The Way* We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## ChefJune

Do You Know *the Way* to San Jose? Dionne Warwick


----------



## MSC

San francisco, Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair, Scott McKenzie


----------



## simonbaker

Where have all the flowers gone(Peter, Paul & Mary)


----------



## LPBeier

She's *Gone* and Went - Stanton Jenson


----------



## Selkie

What She's Doin' Now - Garth Brooks


----------



## simonbaker

She'll be comin areound the mountain.


----------



## MSC

They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha-Haaa!, Napoleon XIV


----------



## LPBeier

Eli's *Coming* - Three Dog Night


----------



## simonbaker

Coming to America


----------



## Selkie

Proud To Be An American - Lee Greenwood


----------



## simonbaker

Proud Mary


----------



## MSC

Bloody Mary, from South Pacific


----------



## LPBeier

Sunday *Bloody* Sunday - U2


----------



## simonbaker

Sunday, Monday...............The "Beatles"


----------



## Selkie

Eight Days A Week - Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

Lonely days & lonely nights


----------



## MSC

Only the Lonely, Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Only* Those in Love, Baby Washington


----------



## LPBeier

*Only Love* Can Break Your Heart - Neil Young


----------



## MSC

Achy breaky Heart, Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## LPBeier

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Selkie

Total Eclipse of the Heart.mp3 - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## LPBeier

Great one Selkie!  I love that song!

My *Heart* Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## LPBeier

Just a refresher, because we have some new people in the game, which is great!

Luckytrim's initial idea of the game was to start with a song title (not lyrics) and build from there using at least one word from the previous title.  We have added on the singer/group to make the songs more identifiable.  

Hope this helps! 

Oh, and LT, it DID fly! (check out first post)


----------



## ChefJune

*Heart*s made of Stone - Fontane Sisters


----------



## simonbaker

Don't go Breakin my Heart


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't Go* to Strangers -- Etta Jones


----------



## Selkie

Strangers in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*Night* Moves - Bob Seeger


----------



## simonbaker

You've got to move it move it........................Sorry I don't know who sings it.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> You've got to move it move it........................Sorry I don't know who sings it.



The Title is actually "I like to move it" from the movie Madagascar and sung by Sasha Baron Cohen.  Good choice! 

*You've* *Got* a Friend In Me - Randy Newman (keeping on the movie themes, this time Toy Story!).


----------



## simonbaker

Would'nt you give your hand to a friend..............


----------



## MSC

simonbaker said:


> Would'nt you give your hand to a friend..............


Sorry, think you're missing the point of the game.  The above is a lyric to Melissa Manchester's "Midnight Blue", not a song title.  The response to the previous post is supposed to be another song title with at least one word of it in the last post, and then the artist who sang it.


----------



## MSC

See My friends, The Kinks


----------



## Selkie

With A Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker


----------



## ChefJune

*With My* Lover Beside Me -- Nancy Wilson


----------



## MSC

Wouldn't it be Loverly, My Fair Lady


----------



## LPBeier

Lay *Lady* Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## mzdee

dude looke like a *lady*--aerosmith


----------



## Selkie

Red Roses For A Blue *Lady* - Wayne Newton


----------



## ChefJune

*Lady* -- Lionel Richie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's Why the *Lady* is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

The Son Of Hickory Holler's Tramp, O. C. Smith


----------



## Selkie

The Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## LPBeier

Solitary *Man* - Niel Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

Solitary life


----------



## Sprout

The Good Life -Sinatra again


----------



## MSC

simonbaker said:


> Solitary life


You "need" to add the artist who did it, not familiar with this, so who recorded it?

For "The Good Life"
Good Lovin', The Clovers


----------



## Selkie

You're Just Too Good To Be True - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons


----------



## ChefJune

*You're* My Everything -- Temptations


----------



## LPBeier

Everything Is Beautiful - Ray Stevens


----------



## MSC

Wonderful World, Beautiful People, Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Don't Know She's *Beautiful *- Sammy Kershaw


----------



## LPBeier

If You *Don't Know* Me By Now - Harold Melvin and the Bluenotes, Simply Red


----------



## Selkie

*You Don't* Bring Me Flowers Anymore - Neil Diamond & Barbara Streisand


----------



## ChefJune

*You Don't* Know Me -- Ray Charles


----------



## LPBeier

*You Don't *Own* Me* - Leslie Gore

(June, all I had to do was drop the "k" and scramble the letters around and voila, a new song!)


----------



## Somebunny

Don't it make my brown eyes blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## LPBeier

Mrs. *Brown* You've Got A Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Selkie

*Lovely* Rita - The Beatles


----------



## MSC

Where Do You Go To My Lovely, Peter Sarstedt


----------



## ChefJune

*Where* Can I Go Without *You* -- Peggy Lee, Nina Simone


----------



## LPBeier

Where The Boys Are - Connie Francis


----------



## MSC

I've Got a Cowboy in the Saddle and Another One's Holding My Horse, Iris Larratt
And LOL, yes an actual recorded song from my collection of the "best" country titles


----------



## Selkie

Midnight Cowboy - Glen Campbell


----------



## ChefJune

Selkie said:


> Midnight Cowboy - Glen Campbell


 
Do you mean _Rhinestone_ Cowboy?

*Cow* Cow Boogie -- Jon Hendricks, Ella Fitzgerald, Ella Mae Morse


----------



## Selkie

_ChefJune, you're right. I guess I had a senior moment. Sorry. I have no idea where that name came from -_ 

How about:

*Boogie* Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## MSC

Let the Boogie Woogie Roll, Clyde McPhatter


----------



## LPBeier

Selkie there was a movie called Midnight Cowboy, which is probably where you got confused!

*Boogie* On Reggae Woman - Stevie Wonder


----------



## ChefJune

*Boogie* Down, Baby -- Marvin Gaye


----------



## MSC

Rockin' Pneumonia and the Boogie Woogie Flu, Johnny Rivers


----------



## ChefJune

*Rockin'* Robin -- Bobby Day, Michael Jackson


----------



## MSC

When the Red Red Robin Goes Bob Bob Bobbin' Along, Doris Day and Dion and the Belmonts among others


----------



## Selkie

*Red* Roses For A Blue Lady - Wayne Newton


----------



## Aunt Bea

The lady sings the blues - Billie Holiday


----------



## MSC

Sing Sing Sing With a Swing, written and originally recorded by Louis Prima, and the most well-known recording by Benny Goodman


----------



## Selkie

I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing - (_in perfect harmony_) - The New Seekers


----------



## Aunt Bea

Whold world in his hands - Mahalia Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

*Hands* Across the Table -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MSC

Across the Alley From the Alamo, The Mills Brothers


----------



## ChefJune

*From* This Moment On -- Diana Krall, Fred Astaire, etc (not the Shania Twain country song )


----------



## Selkie

This Magic *Moment* - The Drifters


----------



## ChefJune

*Moments* to Remember -- The Lettermen


----------



## Andy M.

Remember When - Alan Jackson


----------



## Aunt Bea

Remember - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Selkie

Let's Make A Night To Remember - Brian Adams


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tender is the night - Jackson Browne


----------



## LPBeier

Love Me *Tender* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Somebunny

Fly Me To The Moon- Frank Sinatra and so many others.  Most recently Diana Krall(love her)


----------



## LPBeier

*Moon* Dance - Van Morrison


----------



## Selkie

Could I Have This *Dance* - Anne Murray


----------



## Aunt Bea

I wanna dance with somebody - Whitney Houston


----------



## ChefJune

*Dance With* Me -- Orleans


----------



## Andy M.

Do You Love Me - the Contours


----------



## Selkie

Shut Up And Kiss Me - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Andy M.

Up, Up and Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## LPBeier

Come *Away* With Me - Nora Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Come Go With Me - The Del-Vikings


----------



## Selkie

Come Fly With Me - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*Fly* Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## ChefJune

*Fly* Me to the Moon -- Tony Bennett, Sinatra, etc.


----------



## LPBeier

Lead *Me* - Sanctus Real


----------



## Selkie

She Believes In *Me* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Andy M.

She's a Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## LPBeier

*Lady* Sings The Blues - Billie Holiday


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison



In my mind that is THE best version of that song!

*Blue* Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## ChefJune

*Blue* On Blue -- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Selkie

*Blue* Hawaii - Elvis Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Moon - The Marcels


----------



## LPBeier

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes *Blue* - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Aunt Bea

Blue Skies - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue* Eyes Crying In The Rain - Hank Williams, Willie Nelson


----------



## MSC

Don't Cry Little Children, Frankie Laine


----------



## LPBeier

Big Girls *Don't Cry* - The Four Seasons


----------



## Selkie

Mama, *Don't* Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Let It Be - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Let It Be* Me - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Andy M.

Me and My Shadow - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

Help *Me* Make It Through The Night - Kris Kristofferson (my favourite even though there are many others)


----------



## ChefJune

You and *the Night* and the Music -- Joe Williams


----------



## LPBeier

*Music *of* the Night* - Phantom of The Opera


----------



## Selkie

The *Night* They Drove Old Dixie Down - Joan Baez


----------



## Aunt Bea

I drove all night - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## ChefJune

*All Night* Long -- Lionel Richie


----------



## Andy M.

The Long And Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Selkie

The Mountain Road - Slainte (_A popular dulcimer song_)


----------



## Andy M.

Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Tyrell


----------



## Somebunny

Riding High - Chilliwack


----------



## Selkie

*Riding* With The King - Eric Clapton & B.B. King


----------



## MSC

Lil Red Riding Hood, Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs


----------



## Aunt Bea

Little red riding hood - Sam the Sham


----------



## Andy M.

This Little Girl of Mine - Ray Charles


----------



## Selkie

Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## Andy M.

My Girl - The Temptations


----------



## Aunt Bea

Girls just wanna have fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Aunt Bea

or to stay with girl singular how about

Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## MSC

Aunt Bea said:


> Little red riding hood - Sam the Sham


Ahen...that was my reply only one post back...
Standing on the Corner Watching All the girls Go By, Four Lads


----------



## Andy M.

All Of You - Ella Fitzgerald.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All of Me - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

All or Nothing At All - Sinatra


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nothing from Nothing - Billy Peston


----------



## Andy M.

The Girl From Ipanema - Astrid Gilberto


----------



## Selkie

This *Girl* Is A Woman Now - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## Andy M.

This Diamond Ring - Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## LPBeier

Lucy In The Sky With *Diamond*s - The Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

The Sky Is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Who's *Crying *Now? - Journey


----------



## Andy M.

Who's Sorry Now? - Connie Francis


----------



## LPBeier

*Who* Are You*?* - The Who


----------



## Aunt Bea

You gotta go - Brian Mcnight


----------



## Selkie

Daddy Don't You Walk So Fast - Wayne Newton


----------



## MSC

Daddy, Oh I'm Gonna Teach You Some Blues, Dinah Shore


----------



## Andy M.

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Aunt Bea

Send it on - Selena Gomez


----------



## Andy M.

On The Wings Of A Dove - Ferlin Husky


----------



## Selkie

On Eagles' Wings - Blue Cyberia


----------



## Aunt Bea

On the border - the Eagles


----------



## Selkie

South of the Border (Down Mexico Way) - Willie Nelson


----------



## Aunt Bea

Song of the south  - Alabama


----------



## MSC

The Shoop Shoop Song, Betty Everett


----------



## Andy M.

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Selkie

Red Roses For A Blue Lady - Wayne Newton


----------



## Andy M.

Red Rubber Ball - The Cyrkle


----------



## Selkie

The Hunt for *Red* October Theme


----------



## Somebunny

Lady in Red - Chris DeBurgh


----------



## MSC

Red Sails in the Sunset, Nat Cole


----------



## ChefJune

*Sail*ing -- Christopher Cross


----------



## Andy M.

I Could Have Been A Sailor - Glen Yarborough


----------



## ChefJune

*I Could Have* Danced All Night (from My Fair Lady) -- Julie Andrews


----------



## MSC

Dancing on the Ceiling, Lionel Richie


----------



## Andy M.

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## Selkie

Dancing In The Street - Martha Reeves and the Mandellas


----------



## Andy M.

Street Fightin' Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## infinitecookbook

Man! I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain

(btw I don't... I feel like a man completely, that was the only slip, quoting Shania Twain and I promise never to do it again... ok back to your game).


----------



## Andy M.

Woman, Woman - Gary Puckett


----------



## Aunt Bea

I am woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## Selkie

When A Man Loves A Woman - Brian Adams


----------



## Andy M.

All You Need Is Love - Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

Selkie said:


> When A Man Loves A Woman - Brian Adams


 ???? I thought that was Percy Sledge. Who the %*$&$ is Brian Adams?

I Never *Love*d a Man the Way that I *Love You* -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## Andy M.

I Could Never Love Another - Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another Love Song - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## ChefJune

Indian *Love* Call -- Nelson Eddy, Jeannette McDonald


----------



## Andy M.

Love Is A Many Splendored Thing - The Four Aces


----------



## ChefJune

*Thing*s Ain't What They Used to Be -- Duke Ellington


----------



## Andy M.

What'd I Say - Ray Charles


----------



## MSC

Is It True What They Say About Dixie, Al Jolson


----------



## ChefJune

*Say* it Isn't So -- Dinah Washington, Billie Holiday


----------



## Andy M.

Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## MSC

You Don't Have To Say You Love Me, Dusty Springfield
Re Brian Adams, he's a well-known and very successful Canadian singer and songwriter
OOps apparently got pipped at the post, so
Lovely Day, bill Withers


----------



## LPBeier

Was A Sunny *Day *- Paul Simon


----------



## Andy M.

Day-O - Harry Belafonte


----------



## MSC

Seven Lonely Days, Georgia Gibbs


----------



## infinitecookbook

*Dazed* and Confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## ChefJune

Isn't This a Lovely *Day* -- Ella Fitzgerald, Diana Krall


----------



## infinitecookbook

I Don't Like Mon*day*s - Boomtown Rats


----------



## Selkie

*I* Write the Songs - Barry Manalow


----------



## Andy M.

I'm Gonna Sit Right down and Write Myself a Letter - Billy Williams


----------



## Aunt Bea

Take a letter Maria - R B Greaves


----------



## Andy M.

Maria - Tony in West Side Story


----------



## Selkie

Ave Maria - Franz Shubert


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maria - Rodgers and Hammerstein


----------



## Andy M.

Ave Maria - Perry Como


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maria maria - Carlos Santana


----------



## Andy M.

Someone's Taken Maria Away - Adam Faith


----------



## Selkie

I Finally Found Someone - Barbara Streisand & Bryan Adams


----------



## Somebunny

Someone to watch over me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## infinitecookbook

Someone Like You - Van Morisson


----------



## MSC

Someone Saved My Life Tonight, Elton John


----------



## Selkie

All My Life - Aaron Neville & Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Andy M.

My Girl - Temptations


----------



## ChefJune

*Girl* (Why You Wanna Make Me Blue?) Temptations


----------



## MSC

Tell Me Why, Four Aces


----------



## Selkie

Don't Fence Me In - Roy Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't* Let The Sun Go Down On *Me* - Elton John


----------



## Aunt Bea

Here comes the sun - Beatles


----------



## infinitecookbook

Heart of the *Sun*rise - Yes


----------



## Andy M.

Heartbreaker - Pat Benetar


----------



## Dawgluver

Heartbreak Hotel -Elvis


----------



## Dawgluver

Hotel California- Eagles


----------



## MSC

California Girls, The Beach Boys


----------



## Aunt Bea

California Dreaming - the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Selkie

Dreaming in Stereo - Michael Walthius


----------



## ChefJune

*Dream* a Little Dream of Me -- Ella, Pops, Mama Cass Elliott


----------



## Andy M.

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## LPBeier

*Lover* of My Soul - Amy Grant


----------



## MSC

Soul Dressing, Booker T and the M.G's


----------



## ChefJune

*Soul* Finger -- The Bar Kays


----------



## LPBeier

*Soul *Man - Sam and Dave, The Blues Brothers


----------



## Andy M.

Street Fightin' Man - Stones


----------



## Selkie

Man From Uncle Theme - NBC Orchestra


----------



## ChefJune

Travelin' *Man* -- Bob Seger, Rick Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Trvelin' Band - CCR


----------



## Dawgluver

McNamara's Band- Bing Crosby


----------



## ChefJune

*Band *on the Run -- Paul McCartney


----------



## Selkie

*Run*ning Bear - Little White Dove - Johnny Horton

_Does "Running" count?_


----------



## Andy M.

Runaway - Del Shannon


----------



## Dawgluver

Running on Empty - Jackson Brown


----------



## ChefJune

Runaway Child* Running* Wild -- Temptations


----------



## Andy M.

Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Selkie

That Thing You Do! - The Wonders


----------



## Dawgluver

Da do ron ron-the Crystals


----------



## Andy M.

Doo Wa Diddy - Manfred Mann


----------



## Dawgluver

Da DooDooDoo Da DaDaDa- Police


----------



## Andy M.

Do You Love Me? - The Contours


----------



## Dawgluver

Me and you and a dog named Boo-Lobo


----------



## Andy M.

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Dawgluver

Wake Up Little Sue-z - Everly Brothers


----------



## Andy M.

Susie Q - CCR


----------



## Dawgluver

Sue Yo A(xx) -rapper MZ

OK, I made this one up.


----------



## LPBeier

Going on Susie Q

Where's The Playground *Susie*? - Glen Campbell


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Sue Yo A(xx) -rapper MZ
> 
> OK, I made this one up.



Seriously dawg?  Lol!
Oops!  LP bear me to it!
How about - THE Wonder of You - Elvis


----------



## MSC

Anything You Can Do, The Andrew Sisters & Bing Crosby


----------



## Selkie

I Knew I Loved You - Savage Garden


----------



## Aunt Bea

You thrill me - Leo Sayer


----------



## Andy M.

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

Hold Me, *Thrill* Me, Kiss Me -- Gloria Estefan


----------



## Andy M.

Stand By Me - Ben E. King


----------



## LPBeier

You Send *Me* - Sam Cooke


----------



## Andy M.

Return To Me - Dean Martin


----------



## LPBeier

*Return To* Sender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Send It On - Selena Gomez


----------



## ChefJune

You *Send* Me -- Sam Cooke


----------



## Andy M.

You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone


----------



## LPBeier

*Light*s on Broadway - Bee Gees


----------



## Aunt Bea

The night the lights went out in Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Andy M.

On Broadway - George Benson


----------



## Selkie

Put Your Head On My Shoulder - The Lettermen


----------



## Andy M.

My Funny Valentine - Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

My Sharona - the Knack


----------



## Andy M.

Song for Sharon - Joni Mitchell


----------



## LPBeier

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond (don't think I have gotten him in here for awhile )


----------



## Dawgluver

She Wore Blue Velvet -Bobby Vinton


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dawgluver

Born on the Bayou - CCR


----------



## Andy M.

Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## ChefJune

*Wild* is the Wind -- Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Four Strong Winds - Neil Young


----------



## MSC

Coming On Strong, Brenda Lee


----------



## Dawgluver

They're Coming to Take Me Away Ha Ha - Napoleon 14. (I loved this song!)  :twisted:


----------



## Andy M.

Down On The Corner - CCR


----------



## Selkie

Lime In The Coconut - Harry Nillson


----------



## Dawgluver

In the Still of the Night - Five Satins


----------



## Andy M.

The Night is Still Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Dawgluver

Night Moves - Bob Seeger


----------



## Andy M.

A Hard Days Night - Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

A Hard Rain's Gonna Fall  - Bob Dylan


----------



## Andy M.

I Wish It Would Rain - Temptations


----------



## Dawgluver

Singin' In the Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## Selkie

Raindrops - Michael Walthius


----------



## Andy M.

Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head - B. J. Thomas


----------



## Dawgluver

Head Games - foreigner


----------



## Selkie

Games People Play - Joe South


----------



## Aunt Bea

Play me - Neil Diamond


----------



## Dawgluver

Play me a rock and roll song -Valdy


----------



## Andy M.

It's Still Rock And Roll To Me - Billy Joel


----------



## Dawgluver

Roll Me Over In the Clover - Skylighters


----------



## Andy M.

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## Dawgluver

Somewhere Over the Rainbow-Judy Garland


----------



## Andy M.

Don't Make Me Over - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Dawgluver

Make Me Smile -Chicago


----------



## Andy M.

Me And My Shadow - Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

My Girl Bill - Jim Stafford


----------



## Andy M.

My Girl - Temptations


----------



## Dawgluver

This Girl is a Woman Now -Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Selkie

Go Away Little Girl - Steve Lawrence


----------



## Dawgluver

Little Deuce Coup - Beach Boys


----------



## Andy M.

This little girl of mine - Ray Charles


----------



## Dawgluver

Little Old Lady From Pasadena - Jan and Dean


----------



## MSC

The Lady is a Tramp, Sinatra et al


----------



## Andy M.

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Elvis


----------



## Dawgluver

Crazy - Patsy Cline


----------



## Selkie

Crazy In Love - Conway Twitty


----------



## Andy M.

Crazy 'Bout You Baby - The Crew Cuts


----------



## Aunt Bea

He called me baby - Nancy Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Baby Love - Supremes


----------



## Selkie

I Love You, Goodbye - Barrett Waugh


----------



## Andy M.

Goodbye To Love - The Marcels


----------



## MSC

Andy M. said:


> Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Elvis


Sorry, but don't get this as a response to, "The Lady is a Tramp".
For "Goodbye to Love,
Tell the Lady I Said Goodbye, Johnnie ray


----------



## Selkie

By The Time I Get To Phoenix - Glen Campbell


----------



## Aunt Bea

Time passages - Al Stewart


----------



## MSC

As time goes By, Dooley Wilson in Casablanca


----------



## Andy M.

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Dawgluver

Time Won't Let Me - the Outsiders


----------



## MSC

Don't Cry Joe, Let Her Go, Let Her Go, Let Her Go--Sinatra and others


----------



## Dawgluver

Cry Me a River-Joe Cocker et al


----------



## Andy M.

Moon River - Henry Mancini


----------



## Selkie

It's Only A Paper Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Aunt Bea

When the moon comes over the mountain - Kate Smith


----------



## Dawgluver

Moon Dance - Van Morrison


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lets dance - David Bowie


----------



## MSC

Dance Ballerina Dance, Nat Cole


----------



## Andy M.

Let It Be - Beatles


----------



## Selkie

Aquarius - Let The Sun Shine In - 5th Dimension


----------



## Andy M.

Sunshine Lollipops and Rainbows - Leslie Gore


----------



## Dawgluver

Lollypop - Chordettes


----------



## Andy M.

Popsicles and Icicles - The Murmaids


----------



## Dawgluver

Me and you and a dog named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Andy M.

Hot Diggity Dog - Perry Como


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot Hot Hot - Bustet Poindexter


----------



## Andy M.

Hot time in the old town tonight - Dukes of Dixieland


----------



## MSC

Andy M. said:


> Let It Be - Beatles


Well guess I'm gonna need some clarification, as this response to "Dance Ballerina Dance" has no connecting word from this title in "Let It Be", and as I understand the game "rules", that's how it's supposed to be played.
Could the game creator please confirm the rules or post changes if any exist.


----------



## MSC

In a Little Spanish Town, Bing Crosby


----------



## Selkie

MSC said:


> Well guess I'm gonna need some clarification, as this response to "Dance Ballerina Dance" has no connecting word from this title in "Let It Be", and as I understand the game "rules", that's how it's supposed to be played.
> Could the game creator please confirm the rules or post changes if any exist.



I'm not answering for anyone, but merely observed that if you look at the times of the postings, they were identical - a tie, so to speak.

*****************

Seven Spanish Angels - Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard


----------



## ChefJune

*Seven* Steps to Heaven -- Miles Davis


----------



## Andy M.

Selkie said:


> I'm not answering for anyone, but merely observed that if you look at the times of the postings, they were identical - a tie, so to speak...




What she said.  Thanks, Selkie



Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## MSC

My Blue Heaven, Fats Domino


----------



## Andy M.

Blue on Blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## ChefJune

*On* Green Dolphin Street -- Sarah Vaughan, Joe Williams, Miles Davis, others


----------



## Andy M.

On The Street Where You Live - My Fair Lady


----------



## MSC

Selkie said:


> I'm not answering for anyone, but merely observed that if you look at the times of the postings, they were identical - a tie, so to speak.
> Fair enough, I didn't check the posting times so am sure you're correct.  Just an observation though, when it's happened to me and I "lost" LOL, came in second, I edited my reply to reflect the 'winning entry.
> *****************


----------



## MSC

4-Way Street, CSNY


----------



## Selkie

The Way of Love - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Andy M.

Do You know the Way to San Jose - Dionne Warwick


----------



## ChefJune

*Do You Know* Where You're Going To? -- Diana Ross


----------



## Andy M.

I Know You Don't Love Me No More- Barbara George


----------



## ChefJune

*You Don't Know Me* -- Ray Charles


----------



## Dawgluver

Don't it Make My Brown Eyes Blue -Crystal Gayle


----------



## Aunt Bea

Little Brown Jug - Dick Curless


----------



## Andy M.

Big Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## Dawgluver

Bad Boys - Inner Circle


----------



## Andy M.

The Boys Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Dawgluver

Town Without Pity-Gene Pitney


----------



## Andy M.

Without you - Bad Finger


----------



## MSC

The Nearness of You, Sinatra & tons of others


----------



## Selkie

Wreck Of *The* Edmond Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Andy M.

The Nearness of You - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Dawgluver

You Send Me -Sam Cooke


----------



## Andy M.

You Are My Sunshine - Jimmie Davis


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunshine on my Shoulder - John Denver


----------



## Andy M.

My Girl - Temptations


----------



## Dawgluver

Catholic Girls - Frank Zappa


----------



## Andy M.

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Dawgluver

Do You Wanna Dance- Beach Boys


----------



## Andy M.

Dance the Night Away - The Mavericks


----------



## Selkie

The Long Ships - Charles Albertine


----------



## LPBeier

Just *The* Way You Are - Billy Joel


----------



## MSC

Penthouse Serenade, Nat Cole


----------



## LPBeier

*Time* In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## MSC

Opinions please on responding to previous titles
Using "connecting" words "the", "and", "a", unless absolutely necessary--do you think that makes the game too easy, as many (maybe most) titles contain these words?
thanks for your input.


----------



## Andy M.

Time is on my side - stones


----------



## LPBeier

There is some confusion in this game because a post was removed.  I changed my answer to a "the" one (actually the one the removed post had to fit it with the next one and and then, MSC your Penthouse Serenade doesn't work.

Now, to give you the feedback you want - I do my best NOT to use the connective words, but sometimes it is necessary as there is nothing else to use and *this is a game*.  I think as long as the title fits and the poster is genuine, there is nothing wrong with it.  Let's just have fun!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Time is on my side - stones


Cryin' *Time* - Roy Orbison, Ray Charles, George Jones, Leann Rimes, etc.


----------



## Andy M.

Cry - Johnny Ray


----------



## LPBeier

Big Girl's Don't *Cry* - The Four Seasons


----------



## Andy M.

Cry Me A River - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## LPBeier

The *River* - Garth Brookes


----------



## Andy M.

Moon River - Henry Mancini


----------



## ChefJune

By the *River* Saint Marie -- Joe Williams


----------



## MSC

Moody River, Pat Boone


----------



## Andy M.

In the mood - Glen Miller


----------



## MSC

I'm in the Mood For Love, Eddie Fisher


----------



## Andy M.

Mood Indigo - Duke Ellington


----------



## ChefJune

*Mood*y Woman -- Jerry Butler


----------



## Andy M.

I am woman - helen reddy


----------



## Selkie

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Dawgluver

To Sir With Love - Lulu


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good day, Good Sir - Outkast


----------



## Dawgluver

Good Day Sunshine -Beatles


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sunshine - Jonathon Edwards


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunshine Superman-Donovan


----------



## Andy M.

Sunshine Lollipops & Rainbows - Leslie Gore


----------



## Dawgluver

You Are My Sunshine-Louisiana state song, various artists


----------



## Andy M.

Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Dawgluver

Over There -James Cagney


----------



## infinitecookbook

The Song Is Over - The Who


----------



## Dawgluver

Your Song- Elton John


----------



## Aunt Bea

Your cheatin heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Heart of my heart - Mitch Miller


----------



## LPBeier

Harden My *Heart* - Quarterflash


----------



## Andy M.

Hard Day's Night - Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

A Hard Rain's Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## Andy M.

I Wish It Would Rain - Temptations


----------



## Dawgluver

Or would you rather wish on a star - Bing Crosby


----------



## Andy M.

Would you like to swing on a star - bing crosby


----------



## Aunt Bea

Swinging on a star - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Swing low sweet chariot - everybody.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet Caroline-Neil Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet was the wine - The Marcels


----------



## Dawgluver

Bottle Of Wine- Tom Paxton


----------



## Andy M.

Days of wine and roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## Dawgluver

Second Hand Rose - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Andy M.

Bed of Roses - Bon Jovi


----------



## MSC

Does Your Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavor On the Bedpost Overnight, Lonnie donegan


----------



## Selkie

She Moved Through The Fair - (_Celtic Ballad_) - Slainte


----------



## Aunt Bea

And I moved - Pete Townshend


----------



## ChefJune

*And I* Love Her -- Beatles, Carmen McRae, etc.


----------



## Andy M.

Be my love - Mario Lanza


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> Be my love - Mario Lanza


 
Oh! Him singing that song is just one of the most beautiful sounds in the world. 

*Love* Me -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## MSC

Me and My Shadow, Maurice chevalier, Dave Brubeck &others


----------



## Andy M.

My Reverie - Glen Miller, et al


----------



## LPBeier

*My* Guitar Gently Weeps - George Harrison


----------



## Andy M.

Guitar Boogie - Chuck Berry


----------



## LPBeier

*Boogie* Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrews Sisters


----------



## Andy M.

Thank god i'm a country boy - John Denver


----------



## LPBeier

*I'm A* Little Bit *Country* (I'm A Little Bit Rock And Roll) - Donny and Marie Osmond


----------



## ChefJune

Give Me Just a *Little* More Time -- Chairmen of the Board


----------



## LPBeier

*Just A* Song Before I Go - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Andy M.

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue* Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## ChefJune

Little Girl *Blue* -- Arthur Prysock


----------



## jabbur

Surfer *Girl *- Beach Boys


----------



## Andy M.

Surfin' Safari -Beach Boys


----------



## ChefJune

*Surf *City -- Jan & Dean


----------



## Andy M.

Summer in the city - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## jabbur

*Summer* Breeze - Seals and Croft


----------



## Andy M.

Summertime - Janis Joplin


----------



## Dawgluver

Summertime blues -the Who


----------



## Aunt Bea

Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran

Ok 

In the Good old Summertime - George Evans


----------



## Dawgluver

Good times  theme song-Jimmy Wilstrap


----------



## Aunt Bea

That Good - Snoop Dog


----------



## Dawgluver

Good Vibrations-Beach Boys


----------



## Aunt Bea

World of Vibrations - Blackilicious


----------



## Dawgluver

A world without love -Peter and Gordon


----------



## Aunt Bea

without you - u2


----------



## Dawgluver

You thrill me -Sam Cooke


----------



## Selkie

She Believes In Me! - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm a Believer -Monkees


----------



## Andy M.

Daydream Believer - Monkees


----------



## Dawgluver

Believe Me - Fort Minor


----------



## Andy M.

I Believe - Frankie Laine


----------



## Dawgluver

Do you believe in magic - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Andy M.

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Dawgluver

Ride of the Valkeries - wagner


----------



## Andy M.

Ticket to ride - beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

Ride my seesaw-Moody Blues


----------



## LPBeier

Let it *Ride* - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Somebunny

The Ride - David Allan Coe


----------



## Selkie

Islands In The Stream - Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton


----------



## ChefJune

*In* a Sentimental Mood -- Duke Ellington


----------



## Andy M.

In the mood - Glen Miller


----------



## jabbur

_*In The *_Sweet By and By - traditional hymn favorite version by Dolly Parton


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet was the wine - the Marcels


----------



## LPBeier

Red Red Wine - Niel Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

99 red baloons - nena


----------



## ChefJune

*Red* Sails in the Sunset -- Bing Crosby, The Platters


----------



## LPBeier

Come *Sail* Away - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sail*ing - Christopher Cross


----------



## jabbur

_*Sailing*_ Nights - Bob Seger


----------



## ChefJune

A *Night* in Tunisia -- Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## LPBeier

Strangers In The Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Saturday night's for fighting - Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

Another *Saturday Night* - Cat Stevens


----------



## Andy M.

The night has a thousand eyes - bobby vee


----------



## LPBeier

I Only Have *Eyes *For You - The Flamingos (and just about everyone else!)


----------



## Andy M.

Pretty little angel eyes - curtis lee


----------



## ChefJune

*Angel Eyes* -- Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

eye of the tiger - survivor


----------



## LPBeier

My *Eye*s Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pretty Little Angel *Eyes* - Curtis Lee


----------



## ChefJune

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Pretty Little Angel *Eyes* - Curtis Lee


 
Popular song, eh?  It was listed  3 songs up! 

*Pretty* Woman -- Roy Orbison


----------



## Andy M.

pretty baby - doris day


----------



## Dawgluver

You're having my baby -Paul Anka


----------



## Andy M.

Baby Love - supremes


----------



## Selkie

Look of Love - Sergio Mendez & Brazil 66


----------



## Dawgluver

Love is a many splendored thing  Johnny Mathis et al


----------



## Andy M.

Don't look back - temptations


----------



## Dawgluver

Back in black AC/DC (think we posted at the same time)


----------



## Andy M.

Paint it black - Stones


----------



## Dawgluver

Paint your wagon Clint Eastwood and chorus


----------



## Selkie

The Windmills of Your Mind - Sandpipers


----------



## Dawgluver

Georgia on my mind Willie Nelson


----------



## Aunt Bea

my way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Do you know the way to san jose Dion Warwick


----------



## LPBeier

Don't *Know* Much - Aaron Neville and Linda Ronstadt (DH and my wedding song)


----------



## Dawgluver

Beseme Mucho- Elvis.  Smiles for your wedding song!


----------



## Selkie

Beseme Mi Amor - Terry Carpenter


----------



## MSC

That's Amore, Dean Martin


----------



## jabbur

_*That's*_ the way (uh huh uh huh) I like it - KC and the Sunshine band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Melodie d'*Amore* - Ames Brothers


----------



## ChefJune

oops, Sir Loin!  Jabbur beat you to it!

*Like* a Virgin -- Madonna


----------



## Selkie

Theme From A Summer Place - Percy Faith


----------



## Andy M.

Lara's Theme - from Dr. Zhivago


----------



## LPBeier

Tell *La*u*ra* I Love Her - Ritchie Valens

Okay, I know it is a stretch!


----------



## Dawgluver

Tell Me Why-Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson


----------



## Dawgluver

And I Love Her-Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Love Me Do - Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

Do You See What I See?- traditional Christmas carol


----------



## Andy M.

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Dawgluver

Songs about Me-Trace Adkins


----------



## MSC

Summer Song, chad & Jeremy


----------



## Dawgluver

Theme from a Summer Place -Percy Faith


----------



## Selkie

Selkie said:


> Theme From A Summer Place - Percy Faith



Copy Cat! 
Just 11 posts back.


----------



## Dawgluver

Selkie said:
			
		

> Copy Cat!
> Just 11 posts back.



Yeah, see a lot of repeats!  Try again:  Summer Lovin'  JohnTravolta & ONJ


----------



## LPBeier

In the Good Old *Summer* Time  - Connie Francis and many others


----------



## Andy M.

Good Day Sunshine - Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

Goodbye Girl-David Gates


----------



## Selkie

Goodbye, Columbus - The Association


----------



## Dawgluver

Columbia, the Gem of the Ocean -Mormon Tabernacle Choir


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ocean's Eleven - Seeed


----------



## Andy M.

Oceans - Pearl Jam


----------



## Dawgluver

On the Wings of a Snow White Dove - Ferlin Husky


----------



## Selkie

Running Bear, Little White Dove - Johnny Horton


----------



## Aunt Bea

Running on empty - Jackson Browne 


My financial plan


----------



## infinitecookbook

Empty Spaces - Pink Floyd


----------



## Andy M.

The Space Between - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Space Bound - EMINEM


----------



## LPBeier

*Space* Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## Aunt Bea

Space truckin - Deep Purple


----------



## Somebunny

Keep on Truckin' - The Temptations


----------



## ChefJune

Somebunny said:


> Keep on Truckin' - The Temptations


Somebunny, I think that was a Marvin Gaye track.

*On* a Clear Day -- Tony Bennett, and others


----------



## Andy M.

Day In Day Out - Ella Fitzgerald et al


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Day Tripper - Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Good Day Sunshine - Beatles


----------



## Selkie

Let The Sunshine In - 5th Dimension


----------



## Andy M.

Let It Be - Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Hip To *Be *Square - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## infinitecookbook

It - Genesis

(oops... another song came in at the last minute)

New choice:

Got *To Be* Real - Cheryl Lynn


----------



## Somebunny

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Somebunny, I think that was a Marvin Gaye track.
> 
> My bad June, I should have said Eddy Kendricks after he left the Temptations.  Not sure about Marvin Gay tho.


----------



## Somebunny

Be my baby ~ The Ronettes


----------



## infinitecookbook

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## LPBeier

*Back* in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gotta get back to my baby - Steve Winwood


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby* Come *Back* - Player


----------



## MSC

Back in My Arms Again, The Supremes


----------



## Andy M.

My Baby's Back - Shirelles


----------



## Selkie

My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valle


----------



## MSC

Brush Those Tears From Your Eyes, Nat Cole


----------



## Andy M.

Tears On My Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Selkie

You Are My Destiny - Ernesto Cortazar


----------



## Andy M.

My Reverie - Glen Miller


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Way - Every male lounge singer from Frank Sinatra to Michael Buble


----------



## Andy M.

The Way You Do The Things You Do - Temptations


----------



## Tastysnakz

The wrong way  - sublime


----------



## Selkie

Ballad Of The Green Beret - Sgt. Barry Sadler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green Fields - Brothers Four


----------



## Andy M.

Greensleeves - Vince Guaraldi


----------



## Selkie

The Green, Green Grass Of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet Home Alabama _- _LYNYRD SKYNYRD


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## MSC

Caroline--The Fortunes


----------



## Andy M.

My True Carrie Love                                - Nat 'King' Cole


----------



## ChefJune

*True Love* -- Bing Crosby


----------



## Andy M.

Love Stinks - J. Giels Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love is a Many-Splendored Thing - The Four Aces


----------



## Andy M.

What Is This Thing Called Love - Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Me Do -- Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Do Wa Diddy Diddy - Manfred Mann


----------



## ChefJune

Gee, thanks, Andy! 

*Do* Right Woman, *Do* Right Man -- Aretha, Etta James


----------



## Andy M.

When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## MSC

Go West Young Man, Bing Crosby


----------



## Andy M.

Young Love - Sonny James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love on the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

It's Still Rock And Roill To Me - Billy Joel


----------



## ChefJune

*Rock* Around the Clock -- Bill Haley & the Comets


----------



## Andy M.

Old Time Rock and Roll - Bob Seeger


----------



## ChefJune

*Time* After *Time* -- Ella, Frank, et al


----------



## Andy M.

After Tonight - Mariah Carey


----------



## Selkie

We've Got Tonight - Kenny Rogers & Sheena Easton


----------



## Andy M.

We've Only Just Begun - The Carpenters


----------



## ChefJune

*Just* the Two of Us -- Bill Withers


----------



## LPBeier

*Just* An Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Andy M.

This Song Has No Title - Elton John


----------



## Selkie

This Girl Is A Woman Now - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap


----------



## Andy M.

I Just Want the Girl in the Blue Dress to Keep on Dancing - Mike Doughty


----------



## MSC

Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress, The Hollies


----------



## Andy M.

Paint It Black - Stones


----------



## MSC

Painter Man, Creation


----------



## Andy M.

Maneater - Hall  Oates


----------



## LPBeier

Simple *Man* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Andy M.

Big Man In Town - FV and the Four Seasons


----------



## LPBeier

New Kid *In Town* - The Eagles


----------



## Andy M.

Town Without Pit - Gene Pitney


----------



## Dawgluver

Funky Town-Lipps Inc


----------



## Selkie

Town Called Malice - The Jam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonely Town - Rick Nelson


----------



## Andy M.

My Home Town - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Dawgluver

My sharona - the Knack


----------



## Andy M.

Saving All My Love For You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Dawgluver

Save Me - Amee Mann


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like We Never *Love*d At All - Faith Hill with Tim McGraw


----------



## Dawgluver

All the Girls I've Loved Before- Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Girls Just Wanna Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Dawgluver

Do you wanna dance - Beach boys


----------



## Andy M.

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy - Rod Stewart


----------



## Dawgluver

I Want Your Sex- George Michaels


----------



## Andy M.

I Want To Hold Your Hand - Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

Hands across the water - Paul McCartney


----------



## Andy M.

Willie and the Hand Jive - Johnny Otis


----------



## Dawgluver

Hand Jivin' - Bee Gees


----------



## Andy M.

I Hold Your Hand In Mine - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Dawgluver

Hold Me Sqeeze Me -Etta James


----------



## Somebunny

Hold it Against Me - Brittany Spears


----------



## Selkie

*It* Was A Very Good Year - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Aunt Bea

good lovin - the young rascals


----------



## Andy M.

Good Day Sunshine - Beatles


----------



## Selkie

Theme to "Independence Day"


----------



## LPBeier

Lonely *Day*s - Bee Gees


----------



## Andy M.

Mr. Lonely - Bobby Vinton


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. Tambourine Man - Dylan, The Byrds


----------



## MSC

Green Tambourine, The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Andy M.

Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones, Elvis, etc.


----------



## Selkie

Flying Home - _The Memphis Belle_


----------



## Dawgluver

Home on the Range -Kansas state song


----------



## Aunt Bea

Home for the holidays - Perry Como


----------



## Dawgluver

Homeward Bound -Simon and Garfunckle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Home*town Hero - Michael Bolton


----------



## MSC

Subterranean Homesick Blues, Bob dylan


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Selkie

Black Velvet - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Andy M.

Balckbird - Beatles


----------



## MSC

Black is Black, Los Bravos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paint it Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Andy M.

That Old Black Magic - The Marcels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Magic Man - Heart


----------



## Andy M.

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Aunt Bea

Workin man blues - Merle Haggard


----------



## Andy M.

Mean Woman Blues - Roy Orbison


----------



## Selkie

When A Man Loves A Woman - Brian Adams


----------



## Andy M.

She's Always a Woman - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Witchy Woman - The Eagles


----------



## Andy M.

I'm Every Woman - Whitney Houston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Every Time I Hear Your Name - Keith Anderson


----------



## Andy M.

Time Is On My Side - Stones


----------



## LPBeier

On the Sunny *Side *of the Street - Louis, Ella, et al


----------



## Andy M.

On The Street Where You Live - My Fair Lady


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where Would I Be - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Andy M.

The Wild West Is Where I want To Be - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Selkie

We Have All *The* Time In The World - John Barry (_James Bond Theme from "On Her Majesty's Secret Service"_)


----------



## Andy M.

Time In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## LPBeier

*Bottle* of Wine - Kingston Trio


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet Was The Wine - The Marcels


----------



## LPBeier

Red Red *Wine* - Neil Diamond


----------



## jabbur

_*Red *_Roses for a Blue Lady - Paul Anka


----------



## infinitecookbook

All In Red - It Bites


----------



## Andy M.

Red Sails In The Sunset - Billy Vaughn


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sail on - Lionel Richie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sailing - Christopher Cross


----------



## LPBeier

*Sail* along Silvery Moon - Billy Vaughn


----------



## MSC

By the Light of the Silvery Moon, tons of artists from Sophie Tucker to Nat Cole and beyond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## LPBeier

*Moon*dance - Van Morrison


----------



## Andy M.

It's Only A Paper Moon - Nat 'King' or Natalie Cole


----------



## LPBeier

*Paper*back Writer - The Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

My Baby Wrote Me A Letter - Joe Cocker


----------



## Dawgluver

Baby elephant walk-Henry Mancini


----------



## Aunt Bea

He called me baby - Ella Washington


----------



## Andy M.

Call Me Irresponsible - Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Call me -Blondie


----------



## Andy M.

Love Me Do - Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

Do wah diddy- Manfred Mann


----------



## Andy M.

Ooby *Do*oby - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What's New Sc*ooby* Doo - Anarbor


----------



## Andy M.

What's New Pussycat - Tom Jones


----------



## Dawgluver

What's the Buzz - Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What's Love Got to Do With It? - Tina Turner


----------



## Andy M.

I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## MSC

I can't Stop Loving You, ray charles etc.


----------



## LPBeier

All my *Lovin*' - The Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

All I Have To Do Is Dream - Everly Brothers


----------



## Dawgluver

All of me -Louis Armstrong


----------



## Andy M.

All At Once - Whitney Houston


----------



## Dawgluver

All my rowdy friends have settled down- Hank Williams Jr


----------



## Andy M.

Friendly Loans - The Marcels


----------



## Dawgluver

Thank You For Being a Friend-Andrew Gold


----------



## Andy M.

Almost Like Being In Love - Natalie Cole


----------



## Dawgluver

Like a Virgin -Madonna


----------



## Andy M.

Walk Like A Man - Frankie Valle


----------



## Dawgluver

I walk the line-Johnny Cash


----------



## Andy M.

I'm Walking - Fats Domino


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk* Like an Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Andy M.

Fools Like Me - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## LPBeier

*Fool*ed Around and Fell in Love - Elvin Bishop, Rod Stewart


----------



## Andy M.

Find Another Fool - The Marcels


----------



## Dawgluver

Fool Withou You - trevor hall


----------



## MSC

Won't Get Fooled Again, The Who


----------



## Andy M.

Get a Job - The Silhouettes


----------



## infinitecookbook

Just A Job To Do - Genesis


----------



## Andy M.

Do You Love Me (Now That I Can Dance) - The Contours


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You'll Always be *Love*d by Me - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Dawgluver

Tie me kangaroo down sport - Rolf Harris


----------



## MSC

Tie Your Mother Down, Queen


----------



## Andy M.

Mother's Little Helper - Stones


----------



## Selkie

Live a Little, Love a Lot - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Dawgluver

Whole Lotta Love-Led Zepplin


----------



## Aunt Bea

Whole world in his hands - Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Dawgluver

Hand Jive - johnny Otis


----------



## Andy M.

I hold You Hand In Mine - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Dawgluver

Hold me, squeeze me- Etta James


----------



## Selkie

You Needed Me - Anne Murray


----------



## Andy M.

You Ain't Seen Nothin' Yet - BTO


----------



## Dawgluver

Ain't no mountain high enough- Marvin Gaye, Dianna Ross


----------



## Andy M.

High School Confidential - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Dawgluver

School's Out -Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love You *Out* Loud - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Dawgluver

Can't Buy Me Love -Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You - Frankie Valli


----------



## Dawgluver

Eye of the Tiger - survivor


----------



## Andy M.

Hold That Tiger - The Mills Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*Get* Back - The Beatles


----------



## infinitecookbook

Back in Black - ACDC


----------



## Somebunny

Black is black - Los Bravos


----------



## MSC

Black is the Color of My True Love's Hair, Burl Ives, Nina Simone et al


----------



## Selkie

This Used To Be *My* Playground - Madonna (_from A League of Their Own_)


----------



## ChefJune

*This* Could Be... -- Natalie Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kiss This - Aaron Tippin


----------



## Andy M.

One Last Kiss - The Marcels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Kiss - Faith Hill


----------



## MSC

This Could Be the Start of Something Big, Steve lawrence & Eydie Gorme


----------



## ChefJune

*Could* It Be Magic? -- Barry Manilow


----------



## Andy M.

You've Got the Magic Touch - The Platters


----------



## LPBeier

Do *You *Believe In *Magic*? - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Andy M.

I Believe - Frankie Lane


----------



## ChefJune

*Believe* in Yourself -- Lena Horne (from The Wiz)


----------



## Andy M.

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## Selkie

Three Coins In A Fountain - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Three Times A Lady - Lionel Richie


----------



## infinitecookbook

The Lady Lies - Genesis


----------



## Andy M.

Lady Madonna - Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

Lady in Red -Chris de Burgh


----------



## Selkie

Lay, Lady, Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Andy M.

Green Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf


----------



## Dawgluver

Green sleeves -trad. English Ballad


----------



## Andy M.

Green, Green Grass of Home - Elvis


----------



## Dawgluver

Home-Michael Buble


----------



## Andy M.

Gone Home - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Dawgluver

Homeward bound - Paul Simon


----------



## Andy M.

My Home Town - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Somebunny

Home on the Range - Gene Autry, Roy Rogers, Sons of the Pioneers and lots of others


----------



## Dawgluver

On the wings of eagles- Jeffery Osborn


----------



## MSC

On the Wings of a Snow White Dove, Ferlin Husky


----------



## Selkie

Running Bear, Little White Dove - Johnny Horton


----------



## Andy M.

Little Latin Lupe Lu - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little *Moments Like That - Brad Paisley


----------



## Andy M.

This Magic Moment - Ben E. King


----------



## ChefJune

*Moments* to Remember -- 4 Lads


----------



## Andy M.

I Remember You - Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

When I *Remember* - Kim Hill


----------



## Andy M.

When The Moon Comes Over The Mountain - Kate Smith


----------



## ChefJune

*Moon Over* Miami -- Ray Charles


----------



## LPBeier

Somewhere *Over* The Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Andy M.

It's All Over Now - Stones


----------



## Rocklobster

Over and Over and Over-The Dave Clarke 5


----------



## Andy M.

Over There - George M. Cohan


----------



## ChefJune

Here, *There* and Everywhere -- Carmen McRae


----------



## Andy M.

Love Is Here To Stay - Natalie Cole


----------



## Selkie

One Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## Andy M.

One Last Kiss - The Marcels


----------



## Rocklobster

The Last Song-Edward Bear


----------



## LPBeier

Save The Last Dance For Me - The Drifters (with Ben E. King)


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> The Last Song-Edward Bear




Does this mean the thread is closed?


Last Train To Clarksville - Monkees


----------



## Rocklobster

Train In Vain- The Clash


----------



## ChefJune

*Last* Dance for Love -- Donna Summer


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Does this mean the thread is closed?
> 
> It took me a moment, but thanks for the laugh!



You're so *Vain* - Carly Simon (rumoured to be about Warren Beatty who she dated)


----------



## Rocklobster

ChefJune said:


> *Last* Dance for Love -- Donna Summer


 
Ooooo! both in at 2:44. A tie!!!


----------



## LPBeier

And I only saw Rock's.  So let's go from Chef June's

*Last* Dance for Love -- Donna Summer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Look Good in my Shirt - Keith Urban


----------



## MSC

Good Night Irene-The Weavers


----------



## Andy M.

Saturday Night's For Fighting - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night *- Billy Joel


----------



## Andy M.

Oh, What A Night  ( December, 1963 ) - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## Selkie

Do You Hear What I Hear? - Percy Faith


----------



## Andy M.

What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What If I Said - Steve Wariner & Anita Cochrain


----------



## Andy M.

Does Anybody Really Know What Time It Is - Chicago


----------



## Maidrite

*Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce http://www.youtube.com/artist/Jim_Croce?feature=watch_video_title *


----------



## Dawgluver

Bottle of Smoke - Pogues


----------



## Andy M.

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - Platters


----------



## Dawgluver

Get me to the church on time - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Get a Job - The Silhouettes


----------



## Dawgluver

When a man loves a woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like *A Woman* - Shania Twain


----------



## Somebunny

See Me Feel Me - The Who


----------



## Selkie

Don't Fence *Me* In - Roy Rogers, Lorrie Morgan & The Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Andy M.

In A Gadda Da Vide - Iron Butterfly


----------



## ChefJune

*In a* Little Spanish Town -- Dean Martin, Ray Charles


----------



## Andy M.

Spanish Harlem - Ben E. King


----------



## Selkie

Spanish Eyes - Willie Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

*Spanish* Dancer - Steve Winwood


----------



## ChefJune

*Spanish* Harlem -- Ben E. King, Aretha


----------



## MSC

Spanish Eyes, Sinatra et al


----------



## Andy M.

Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You - Frankie Valli


----------



## LPBeier

I Only Have *Eyes* For *You* - The Flamingos


----------



## Andy M.

You Send Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## ChefJune

*Send* for *Me* -- Nat King Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let *Me *Touch You for a While - Allison Krause


----------



## Rocklobster

Let It All Hang Out--The Hombres


----------



## Maidrite

Hang on Sloopy, by The McCoys


----------



## ChefJune

*On* A Clear Day -- Barbra Streisand, Sinatra, Nancy Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Day-O - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Rocklobster

Day Tripper-The Beatles


----------



## MSC

Day By Day-The Four Freshmen


----------



## Dawgluver

Day by day - Godspell


----------



## Rocklobster

Perfect Day-Lou Reed


----------



## Dawgluver

Perfect Two- Auburn


----------



## Andy M.

Two People In The World - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Dawgluver

We are the world- a whole bunch of people, Michael Jackson


----------



## Selkie

Around the World in 80 Days - Ernesto Cortizar


----------



## LPBeier

Wasted *Days* and Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## Andy M.

Old Days - Chicago


----------



## Dawgluver

Old folks at home- Stephen Foster


----------



## Andy M.

That Old Black Magic - The Marcels


----------



## Dawgluver

That's the Way aha aha I Like it-KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## LPBeier

My *Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

Go Your Own Way-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Selkie

Cast Your Fate To The Wind - The Sandpipers


----------



## Andy M.

The Wayward Wind - Gogi Grant


----------



## ChefJune

*Wind* Beneath My Wings -- Bette Midler


----------



## Andy M.

You're Only Human (Second Wind) - Billy Joel


----------



## ChefJune

We've *Only* Just Begun -- The Carpenters


----------



## LPBeier

*Only* the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## MSC

Lonely boy-Paul Anka


----------



## LPBeier

Thank God I'm A Country* Boy* - John Denver


----------



## Andy M.

I'm A Little Bit Country - Donnie and Marie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Not In Here For Love (Just the Beer) - Cletus T. Judd


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* Is A Rose - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Andy M.

Hallelujah, I Love Her So - Ray Charles


----------



## LPBeier

And *I Love Her* - The Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Tell Her About It - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tell Her - Lonestar


----------



## Andy M.

It's Sin To Tell A Lie - The Ink Spots


----------



## Rocklobster

Go Tell It On The Mountain- John Wesley Work.


----------



## ChefJune

*Tell* It Like It Is --Aaron Neville


----------



## Andy M.

Fool s Like Me - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Rocklobster

Fool In The Rain-Led Zepplin


----------



## Andy M.

She's A Rainbow - Stones


----------



## Rocklobster

Sunshine, Lollipops, and Rainbows-Leslie Gore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sunshine on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## ChefJune

*Sunshine* of My Life -- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Rocklobster

Sunshine of Your Love-Cream


----------



## Selkie

Never My Love - The Association


----------



## Andy M.

You'll Never Know - The Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban


----------



## LPBeier

I *Think* It's Going To Rain Today - Neil Diamond (and countless others)


----------



## Andy M.

Do Ya Think I'm Sexy - Rod Stewart


----------



## Selkie

Do You Believe In Magic? - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Dawgluver

In my white room-Cream


----------



## Andy M.

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Dawgluver

We wish you a merry Christmas - traditional


----------



## Andy M.

When You Wish Upon A Star - Jiminy Cricket


----------



## Dawgluver

Wishing you were here- Chicago


----------



## Andy M.

Here, There, Everywhere - Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

There is a fountain- Selah


----------



## Andy M.

Three Coins In The Fountain - Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

The Coin Song- Elmo


----------



## Andy M.

Silent E - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds of silence- Simon and Garfunckel


----------



## Andy M.

Silence Is Golden - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons.


----------



## Dawgluver

Goldfinger- Shirley Basey


----------



## MSC

Silver Threads Among the Gold-Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Selkie

Silver Bells - Percy Faith


----------



## Andy M.

Crazy Bells - The Marcels


----------



## ChefJune

Hear Them *Bells* -- Neil Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

I Heard It Through The Grapevine - Marvin Gaye


----------



## ChefJune

*Through* It All -- Andrae Crouch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All or Nothing at All - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

All Of Me - Sinatra


----------



## MSC

It's All in the Game-Tommy Edwards


----------



## Andy M.

It's All Over Now - Stones


----------



## ChefJune

*It's All* Right -- The Impressions


----------



## Rocklobster

It's All Over Now Baby Blue-Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Mister Blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## ChefJune

*Blue *Velvet -- Arthur Prysock


----------



## Dawgluver

Blue on blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Bobby Vinton did a lot of "blue" songs.....he did Blue Velvet as well!

Workin' at the Car Wash *Blues* - Jim Croce


----------



## Dawgluver

Everybody's working for the weekend -Loverboy


----------



## Andy M.

Working For The Man - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dawgluver

Maneater_Hall and Oates


----------



## Rocklobster

I'm Waiting For My Man-Velvet Underground.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm. Fool for you-38 Special


----------



## Andy M.

Fools Rush In - Ricky Nelson


----------



## Dawgluver

Send in the clowns- Judy Collins


----------



## Andy M.

Send The Marines - Tom Lehrer


----------



## Dawgluver

Send me on my way- Rusted Root


----------



## LPBeier

*My Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Wayward wind - Patsy Kline et al


----------



## Selkie

Winds of Change - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Dawgluver

We are the champions - Queen


----------



## Selkie

The Windmills Of Your Mind - The Sandpipers


----------



## Andy M.

New York State Of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## MSC

New York, New York-Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

City of *New *Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Andy M.

New Math - Tom Lehrer


----------



## LPBeier

*New* Attitude - Patti LaBelle


----------



## Selkie

The Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton


----------



## Rocklobster

New Orleans Is Sinking-The Tragically Hip


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sink *The Bismark - Johnny Horton


----------



## MSC

The Unsinkable Molly Brown-score by Meredith Wilson


----------



## Andy M.

Good Golly Miss Molly - Little Richard


----------



## ChefJune

*Good* Lovin' -- The Rascals


----------



## Andy M.

Good Morning Sunshine - Aqua


----------



## Dawgluver

Good morning Starshine -Oliver


----------



## PattY1

Morning has broken -Cat Stevens


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a beautiful morning - Rascals


----------



## PattY1

You are so beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful Boy- John Lennon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Don't Know She's Beautiful - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Andy M.

You'll Never Never Know - Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You'll Think of Me - Keith Urban


----------



## PattY1

I wonder, Do you think of me - Keith Whitley


----------



## Andy M.

All Of Me - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Dawgluver

I wonder as I Wander -Jacob Niles


----------



## Andy M.

The Wanderer - Fabian


----------



## Dawgluver

All who wander are not lost- Chris Thile


----------



## PattY1

Who are you - The Who


----------



## Dawgluver

Who Wrote the Book of Love- Monotones


----------



## PattY1

Love me tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Dawgluver

Love in an Elevator- Aerosmith


----------



## PattY1

Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## Dawgluver

Hurts so good- John Mellencamp


----------



## PattY1

For the good times - Ray Price


----------



## LPBeier

Let *The Good Times* Roll - B.B. King (and Lucille)


----------



## Dawgluver

Good loving gone bad - Bad  Company


----------



## PattY1

Let it be - The Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

Let it rock- Kevin Rudolf


----------



## LPBeier

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## Dawgluver

I love rock and roll - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## PattY1

Rock around the clock - Bill Haley


----------



## LPBeier

Love On The *Rock*s - Niel Diamond


----------



## Dawgluver

Around the world I searched for you- Sam Cooke


----------



## PattY1

*Search*ing for a Rainbow - The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Dawgluver

Sunshine, lolipops and rainbows- Leslie Gore


----------



## PattY1

Some where over the rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Dawgluver

Where the boys are - Connie Francis


----------



## PattY1

The Boys are back in town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Dawgluver

Back in Black- AC/DC


----------



## PattY1

Black Water - The Eagles


----------



## Dawgluver

Bring me some water- Melissa Etheridge


----------



## PattY1

Lean on me - Bill Withers


----------



## Dawgluver

On the wings of a snow white dove - Ferlin Husky


----------



## PattY1

Wind beneath my wings - Bette Midler


----------



## Dawgluver

They call the wind Mariah - from Paint Your Wagon


----------



## PattY1

Call me - Blondie


----------



## Dawgluver

Cal me irresponsible - Sinatra


----------



## PattY1

Me, Myself and I- Beyonce


----------



## Selkie

I Write The Songs - Barry Manalow


----------



## Andy M.

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Shoop Shoop *Song *- Betty Everett


----------



## Andy M.

With A Song In My Heart - Kate Smith


----------



## LPBeier

Just An Old Fashioned Love *Song* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Way You *Love *Me - Faith Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Just For A Thrill - Ray Charles


----------



## Rocklobster

Symphony *For* The Devil-Rolling Stones


----------



## PattY1

The Devil went down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## Andy M.

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## MSC

There is Something on Your Mind-Big Jay McNeely


----------



## PattY1

Something in the way she moves - The Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Something In The Way She Moves - James Taylor


----------



## PattY1

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

My Prayer - The Platters


----------



## PattY1

My Ding A Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## Andy M.

The Long And Win*ding* Road - Beatles


----------



## PattY1

PattY1 said:


> My Ding A Ling - Chuck Berry





Andy M. said:


> The Long And Win*ding* Road - Beatles




* Ding* dong the witch is dead - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Andy M.

Witchy Woman - the Eagles


----------



## PattY1

Season of the Witch - Donovan


----------



## Dawgluver

Seasons don't fear the reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## PattY1

Time of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## Dawgluver

Does anybody know what time it is? -Chicago


----------



## PattY1

Time in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Dawgluver

Bottle of wine-Tom Paxton


----------



## PattY1

Strawberry Wine - Deana Carter


----------



## Dawgluver

Strawberry fields forever-Beatles


----------



## PattY1

Forever Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## Rocklobster

Youngblood-The Coasters


----------



## PattY1

Blood on the Dance Floor - Scream for Ice Cream


----------



## Dawgluver

Bloody well right -Supertramp


----------



## PattY1

Right where I need to be - Gary Allan


----------



## Dawgluver

You needed me - Anne Murray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Thinks She *Need*s Me - Andy Griggs


----------



## Rocklobster

She-The Monkees


----------



## Dawgluver

She's a Maniac-Hall and Oates


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's Perfect - Toby Keith


----------



## Andy M.

A Perfect Day - Nelson Eddy


----------



## Dawgluver

Daytripper - Beatles


----------



## PattY1

Day Dream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Andy M.

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - Mamas and Papas


----------



## Dawgluver

Dream Weaver - GaryWright


----------



## PattY1

Dream Boat Annie - Heart


----------



## Andy M.

The Banana Boat Song - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Dawgluver

Slow boat to China - Benny Goodman


----------



## Andy M.

Slow Ride - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## PattY1

Hitchin' a Ride - Vanity Fair


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Save a Horse, *Ride *a Cowboy - Big & Rich


----------



## Andy M.

Wild Horses - Stones


----------



## Dawgluver

Wild thing-Trogs


----------



## Andy M.

Wildfire - Michael Murphey


----------



## Dawgluver

Fire and Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## LPBeier

Light My *Fire* - The Doors


----------



## Dawgluver

You light up my life-Debbie Boone


----------



## Andy M.

Twilight Time - Platters


----------



## Dawgluver

Time is on my side-Stones


----------



## Andy M.

I'm On The Outside Looking In - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## infinitecookbook

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot time in the old town tonight-Bessie Smith et al


----------



## Andy M.

Tonight - West Side Story


----------



## Dawgluver

Tonight's the night - Rod Stewart


----------



## Andy M.

The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Dawgluver

Night moves -Bob Seger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the Night - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night* They Drove Old Dixie Down - Jonie Mitchell


----------



## Andy M.

Let's Spend the Night Together - Stones


----------



## Dawgluver

Let it be- Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Baby Be Mine - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby It's Cold Outside - Bing Crosby (and about a million other singers past and present)


----------



## Dawgluver

Cold as ice- foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ice *Cream Man - Van Halen


----------



## PattY1

Mad*man *across the water - Elton John


----------



## MSC

Cool Water-Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## PattY1

Black Water - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Selkie

MIB Soundtrack (Men In Black)


----------



## ChefJune

*In* the Still of the Night (Cole Porter)-- Nat King Cole


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

All Night Long - Lionel Richie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You Say Nothing At *All *- Allison Kraus


----------



## LPBeier

*All You* Need Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

*All* Through the Night -- Russell Malone


----------



## MSC

All Or Nothing At All-Nat Cole, Sinatra etc.


----------



## ChefJune

*All* of Me -- Sinatra, Tony Bennett, Nat Cole, etc.


----------



## Andy M.

All I Have To Do Is Dream - Everly Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream* A Little Dream Of Me - Mama Cass


----------



## Andy M.

Dream Baby - Roy Orbison


----------



## ChefJune

*Baby, Baby* All the Time, Nat Cole, Diana Krall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby *Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't* Be That Way -- Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Andy M.

Workin' My Way Back To You - Four Seasons


----------



## ChefJune

*My Way* -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

My Reverie - Larry Clinton


----------



## LPBeier

My Sharona - The Cars


----------



## Andy M.

Tears On My Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles, or Johnny Rivers


----------



## Rocklobster

Tears Are Not Enough-The Northern Lights


----------



## Andy M.

Tears of a Clown - Miracles


----------



## Dawgluver

Send in the clowns-Judy Collins


----------



## ChefJune

Return to *Send*er -- Elvis


----------



## Andy M.

Return To Me - Dean Martin


----------



## Dawgluver

You belong to me -Jason Wade


----------



## Andy M.

You Ain't Seen Nuthin' Yet - BTO


----------



## Dawgluver

Ain't no sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## Andy M.

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## Dawgluver

Superman - Eminem


----------



## Andy M.

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Dawgluver

I lovea piano -Irving Berlin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Piano Concerto Number 9 - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## Andy M.

She's My Number One - Tab Benoit


----------



## Dawgluver

Number nine-Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

One is the loneliest number-Three dog Night


----------



## Andy M.

9-5 - Dolly Parton


----------



## Dawgluver

Five - Eminem. Hmm, we have had a number of ties here.  At least 3 in a row!  They disappeared.


----------



## Andy M.

Five Hundred Miles - The Mamas and Papas


----------



## PattY1

A Hundred Bottles of Beer on the Wall - traditional


----------



## Dawgluver

Another Brick in the wall- pink Floyd


----------



## Andy M.

Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd



Great minds think alike.


----------



## Dawgluver

Another one bites the dust -Queen


----------



## PattY1

Another somebody done somebody wrong song - B J Thomas


----------



## Dawgluver

Another Saturday Night -Cat Stevens


----------



## LPBeier

*Saturday Night*'s Alright For Fighting - Elton John


----------



## Dawgluver

Nights on Broadway-BeeGees


----------



## LPBeier

*On Broadway* - George Benson


----------



## MSC

Funky Broadway-Dyke & the Blazers


----------



## Selkie

Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gone Funky - Cletus T. Judd


----------



## Andy M.

Gone Home - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## MSC

Gone Fishin'-Crosby & Armstrong


----------



## Andy M.

Ain't Gone And Give Up On Love - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## ChefJune

*Ain't* No Mountain High Enough -- Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## Andy M.

Rocky Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## ChefJune

When the Moon Comes Over the *Mountain* -- Kate Smith


----------



## Rocklobster

Standing on a Mountain Top- Seals and Crofts


----------



## ChefJune

I* Stand* Accused -- Jerry Butler


----------



## PattY1

Standing in the Shadows of Love - The Four Tops


----------



## Andy M.

Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing In The Shadow? - Stones


----------



## ChefJune

*Have You Seen* Her -- Chi-Lites


----------



## Dawgluver

A you're adorable, B you're so beautiful- Buddy Kay, Perry Como


----------



## Selkie

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful Boy - John Lennon


----------



## Selkie

She's In Love With The Boy - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Dawgluver

My Pony Boy- traditional children's


----------



## Selkie

Country Boy - Aaron Lewis


----------



## Dawgluver

For God and Country-DollyParton


----------



## Andy M.

Forever Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## Dawgluver

Forever in Blue jeans- Neil Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Bayou - Roy Orbison


----------



## Dawgluver

Blue tail fly - black minstrel song


----------



## Andy M.

Come Fly With Me - Sinatra


----------



## Dawgluver

Super Fly- Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Selkie

Fly Me To The Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

Moon Over Miami-George Shearing, Vaughn Monroe


----------



## ChefJune

Allegheny *Moon* -- Patti Page


----------



## Andy M.

Moonlight in Vermont - Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Selkie

Shadows In The Moonlight - Anne Murray


----------



## Andy M.

It's Only a Paper Moon - Nat and Natalie Cole


----------



## ChefJune

*Moon* River -- Andy Williams


----------



## MSC

Many Rivers to Cross, Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Andy M.

River Of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dream Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Andy M.

Lover Please - Clyde McPhatter


----------



## ChefJune

*Lover* Come Back to Me -- Ella Fitzgerald, Barbra Streisand


----------



## Andy M.

My Boyfriend's Back - The Chiffons


----------



## ChefJune

*Back *in Love Again -- LTD


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* On The Rocks - Niel Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee


----------



## LPBeier

I Get *Around* - Beach Boys


----------



## MSC

I Am a Rock, Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Andy M.

Rock Around The Clock - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## Selkie

Beyond The Sea - The Sandpipers


----------



## Andy M.

Somewhere My Love - Johnny Mathis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Don't Eat the Daisies - Doris Day


----------



## Dawgluver

Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do- Henry Dacre


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dawgluver said:


> Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do- Henry Dacre



The name of that song would be Bicycle Built for Two



Give Me Just a Little More Time - Chairmen of the Board


----------



## Dawgluver

More more more- Andrea True


----------



## Dawgluver

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> The name of that song would be Bicycle Built for Two
> 
> Give Me Just a Little More Time - Chairmen of the Board



I looked it up, it actually goes by both names!


----------



## Dawgluver

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> More more more- Andrea True


..


----------



## Selkie

Baby, One More Time - Brittney Spears


----------



## Andy M.

The Longest Time - Billy Joel


----------



## ChefJune

*Time *on My Hands -- Billie Holiday, Sinatra, others.


----------



## LPBeier

*Hands* - Jewel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too Much Time on my Hands - Styx


----------



## Andy M.

It's Too Late - Carole King


----------



## LPBeier

Too Much Too Little *Too Late* - Johnny Mathis and DeNiece Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Don't Get Around Much Anymore - Nat and Natalie Cole


----------



## ChefJune

You *Don't *Know What Love Is -- Kurt Elling


----------



## Andy M.

When Will I Be Loved - Everly Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*When* a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## Andy M.

She's Always A Woman - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

*She's* Gone and Went - Stanton Jenson


----------



## Andy M.

She's A Rainbow - Stones


----------



## LPBeier

Somewhere Over The *Rainbow* - Judy Garland


----------



## ChefJune

I Can Sing a *Rainbow* -- The Dells


----------



## LPBeier

*Sing, Sing, Sing* - Benny Goodman


----------



## ChefJune

*Sing* for Your Supper -- Ray Charles, Joe Williams, Mamas & Papas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sing a.k.a. Sing a Song - The Carpenters


----------



## MSC

Sing Sing Sing With a Swing-Louis Prima


----------



## Selkie

I'd Like To Teach The World To SIng - Hillside Singers


----------



## Andy M.

I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire - Ink Spots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fire Down Below - Bob Seger


----------



## MSC

Fire--The Crazy World of Arthur Brown


----------



## Selkie

I'm On Fire - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Aunt Bea

On my own - Patti LaBelle


----------



## Andy M.

On The Wings Of A Dove - Ferlin Huskey


----------



## ChefJune

*On the Wings of* Love -- Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## LPBeier

Wind Beneath My *Wings* - Bette Midler


----------



## Andy M.

Love Is A Many Splendered Thing - Sinatra

Never Mind.

Long And Winding Road - Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Love Is A Many Splendered Thing - Sinatra


Looks like we tied

*Love Is A* Rose - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Andy M.

Yes, you snuck in ahead of me.  I was responding to the same post as you.

Don't do that again!


----------



## ChefJune

Red *Rose*s for a Blue Lady -- Dean Martin,


----------



## Andy M.

Blue On Blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue Hawaii - Elvis Presley


----------



## Andy M.

Hawaiian Wedding Song - Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Yes, you snuck in ahead of me.  I was responding to the same post as you.
> 
> Don't do that again!



But I went with yours and then you changed it to mine 

Is this sort of like our hockey teams not being good in the other team's arena (except the last game of course!)


----------



## LPBeier

White *Wedding* - Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dirty *White *Boy - Foreigner


----------



## LPBeier

*Dirty* Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> *Dirty* Laundry - Don Henley



I try to check the previous post after I submit my answer but must have missed that time.



Dirty Water - The Dropkick Murphys


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I try to check the previous post after I submit my answer but must have missed that time.
> 
> Dirty Water - The Dropkick Murphys



My friend, I KNOW you know I am joking!  It is only a game and I love your answers - they bring up a lot of memories! 

Walk On *Water* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> My friend, I KNOW you know I am joking!  It is only a game and I love your answers - they bring up a lot of memories!
> 
> Walk On *Water* - Neil Diamond



Of course I know.  



Smackwater Jack - Carole King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Holy *Water *- Big & Rich


----------



## LPBeier

Smoke On The *Water* - Deep Purple


----------



## Andy M.

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In Another's Eyes - Garth Brooks


----------



## Andy M.

Find Another Fool - The Marcels


----------



## MSC

Another Man Done Gone-Odetta


----------



## Andy M.

Gone Home - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## ChefJune

*Home* is Where the Hatred Is -- Gil-Scott Heron


----------



## Andy M.

Home On The Range - Gene Autry


----------



## ChefJune

*Home* (from The Wiz) Melba Moore.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Greensleeves - Traditional English Folk Song


----------



## MSC

Green Onions-Booker T. & the MG's


----------



## LPBeier

*Green* Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Andy M.

Hey Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Solitary *Man *- Neil Diamond


----------



## Aunt Bea

Man in the mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## LPBeier

Secret Agent *Man* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Selkie

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance - Gene Pitney


----------



## Andy M.

Who Are You - Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You  Look Good in My Shirt - Keith Urban


----------



## Andy M.

Good Day Sunshine - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunshine* of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Life *Is A Highway - Rascal Flatts


----------



## MSC

Highway to Hell-AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## MSC

Highway 61 revisited-Dylan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Long Lonesome *Highway* by David Houston


----------



## Andy M.

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Selkie

Highway Patrol - Junior Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hillbilly Highway - Steve Earle


----------



## MSC

Hillbilly Willy-Dolly Parton


----------



## Selkie

Hillbilly Rock - Marty Stuart


----------



## LPBeier

*Rock* and Roll Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer


----------



## Andy M.

Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Over *the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Over *the Rainbow - Judy Garland



I'm adding the first word to that title 

*Somewhere* Out There - Linda Ronstadt and James Ingram


----------



## MSC

Somewhere Over China-Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

China Grove - Doobie Bros


----------



## Andy M.

China Doll - Slim Whitman


----------



## Selkie

Rag Doll - Aerosmith


----------



## LPBeier

Paper *Doll* - The Mills Brothers


----------



## Andy M.

Pretty Paper - Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

*Pretty* Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## LPBeier

Witchy *Woman* - The Eagles


----------



## Andy M.

I Am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## MSC

Black Magic Woman-Santana


----------



## Selkie

Long Black Train - Josh Turner


----------



## Andy M.

Last Train To Clarksville - The Monkees.


----------



## ChefJune

*Last* Dance for Love -- Donna Summer


----------



## LPBeier

*Dancing* In The Dark - Bruce Springsteen (in memory of Clarence Clemons)


----------



## ChefJune

*In the* Still of the Night -- Ella Fitzgerald, Harry Connick, others.


----------



## Andy M.

Still the One - Orleans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Still *Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## LPBeier

In The Living *Years* - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## ChefJune

Easy *Living* -- Joe Williams, Billie Holiday


----------



## Andy M.

It Was A Very Good Year - Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> Easy *Living* -- Joe Williams, Billie Holiday





Andy M. said:


> It Was A Very Good Year - Sinatra


It was close to a tie so I am going to try and tie them together!

Nothing *Good* Comes *Easy* - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Lay So Easy On My Mind - Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

Gentle *On My Mind* - Glenn Campbell


----------



## Andy M.

NY State of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## jabbur

New York, New York - Chairman of the Board/ Liza with a Z


----------



## MSC

What's New-Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*What's New* Pussycat? -- Tom Jones


----------



## Andy M.

Baby, What A Big Surprise - Chicago


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Come a Little Closer, *Baby *- Dierks Bentley


----------



## Selkie

Here Comes My Baby - Tremelos


----------



## Andy M.

Come Go With Me - Del-Vikings


----------



## Selkie

A New Day Has Come - Celine Dion


----------



## Andy M.

Come On-A My House - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## LPBeier

Our Day Will *Come* - Ruby & The Romantics


----------



## Andy M.

Day In Day Out - Nat King Cole


----------



## LPBeier

Going *Out* Of My Head - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Andy M.

Whole Lotta Shakin' Going On - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You're *Going *To San Francisco - Scott McKenzie


----------



## Andy M.

I Left My Heart In San Francisco - Tony Bennet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Broken*heart*sville - Joe Nichols


----------



## Dawgluver

Street of broken dreams-Green Day


----------



## LPBeier

Bless The *Broken* Road - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That Lonesome Road - Dixie Chicks


----------



## LPBeier

The Long and Winding *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## MSC

I've Been Loving You Too Long-Otis Redding


----------



## Selkie

Softly As I Leave You - Sandpipers


----------



## Andy M.

Leaving On A Jet Plane - Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## ChefJune

*On a* Clear Day -- Nancy Wilson, Barbara McNair


----------



## MSC

I Can See Clearly Now-Johnny Nash


----------



## Andy M.

Have You Ever Seen The Rain - CCR


----------



## Rocklobster

I can't stand the rain-Ann Peebles


----------



## Andy M.

Stand By Me - Ben E. King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand *by Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Andy M.

Man! I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Can You* Feel* the Love Tonight? - Elton John


----------



## ChefJune

*Feel the* Fire -- Peabo Bryson


----------



## LPBeier

I'm on *Fire* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Selkie

Fire & Ice - Pat Benatar


----------



## LPBeier

Cold as *Ice* - Foreigner


----------



## ChefJune

*Cold Cold* Heart -- Hank Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Baby It's Cold Outside - Dean Martin


----------



## ChefJune

*Baby* I'm Yours -- Barbara Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby *Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Andy M.

Go Tell It On The Mountain - Hymn


----------



## ChefJune

Ain't No *Mountain* High Enough -- Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## Rocklobster

*Ain't* Misbehavin'- Fats Waller


----------



## Andy M.

Ain't That Love - Ray Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like We Never *Love*d Before - Faith Hill with Tim Mcgraw


----------



## Andy M.

Like A Virgin - Madonna


----------



## MSC

Love is Like a Heat Wave-Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## Andy M.

Heatwave - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Heat *Is On - Glenn Frey


----------



## Andy M.

I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire - The Ink Spots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How's the *World *Treating You? - Allison Krause & James Taylor


----------



## Andy M.

Color My World - Chicago


----------



## LPBeier

True Colours - Cyndi Lauper, Phil Collins


----------



## Dawgluver

I Love you truly-Perry Como


----------



## MSC

My Truly Truly Fair-Guy Mitchell


----------



## LPBeier

Scarborough *Fair* -  Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Selkie

She Moved Through The Fair - Slainte


----------



## Andy M.

Something In The Way She Moves - James Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

My *Way* -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

My Funny Valentine - Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*My* Romance -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Andy M.

My Life - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

*Life* in the Bloodstream - The Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Life Of Da Party - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Andy M.

It's My Party - Leslie Gore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Your Love - Tim McGraw and Faith Hill


----------



## ChefJune

*It's* Impossible -- Perry Como, Andy Williams


----------



## jabbur

The *Impossible *Dream - Man of La Mancha


----------



## Andy M.

Dream  A Little Dream Of Me - Mamas & Papas


----------



## MSC

Boulevard of Broken Dreams-Green Day


----------



## Andy M.

In Dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## ChefJune

*Dream*sville -- Diana Krall


----------



## Andy M.

Last Train to Clarksville - Monkees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Big Train from Memphis - John Fogerty


----------



## Dawgluver

Stuck inside of Mobile with those Memphis blues again-Bob Dylan


----------



## Andy M.

Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel


----------



## Dawgluver

Stuck on you -Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hold *On *To Me - Courtney Love


----------



## Dawgluver

Hold on loosely -38 Special


----------



## Andy M.

Hang On Sloopy - The McCoys


----------



## Dawgluver

Sloop John B-Beach Boys


----------



## Andy M.

Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## Dawgluver

Goody goody gumdrops-Wilburn Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goody Two Shoes - Adam Ant


----------



## MSC

Takes Two to tango, Pearl Bailey, Louis armstrong


----------



## Selkie

North To Alaska - Johnny Horton


----------



## ChefJune

*To* Sir, With Love -- Lulu


----------



## Andy M.

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## Selkie

Give Me Your Hand - Maggie Sansone


----------



## Rocklobster

Give a Little Bit- Supertramp


----------



## ChefJune

*Give* Me Just a Little More Time -- Chairmen of the Board


----------



## MSC

Give Up the Funk Tear the Roof Off the Sucker-Parliament


----------



## Andy M.

Up On The Roof - The Drifters


----------



## Rocklobster

Get on up...James Brown


----------



## Andy M.

On Broadway - Drifters


----------



## ChefJune

Lullaby of *Broadway* -- Judy Garland, Sinatra, others


----------



## Dawgluver

Hushaby Lullaby Little Papoose- Lisa Redfern


----------



## ChefJune

*Little* Things Mean a Lot -- Kitty Kallen


----------



## Dawgluver

Twinkle twinkle little star-traditional children's


----------



## Andy M.

When You Wish Upon A Star - Jiminy Cricket


----------



## Dawgluver

Everybody is a star-Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## MSC

Everybody Wants to Rule the World-Tears For Fears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Colour My World - Chicago


----------



## Dawgluver

World without love- Peter and Gordon


----------



## Andy M.

Without You - Nilsson


----------



## Dawgluver

Within without you- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucky For *You*, Tonight I'm Just Me - SheDaisy


----------



## Dawgluver

Tonight's the night - Rod stewart


----------



## MSC

The Heartache Tonight-The Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

It's A *Heartache* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Selkie

Put A Quarter In The Jukebox - Barry Manilow - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## LPBeier

*Put* Your Head On My Shoulder - Paul Anka


----------



## MSC

Head Like a Hole-Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My *Give-a-Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## Dawgluver

Busted -Isely Brothers


----------



## Andy M.

Bus Stop - The Hollies


----------



## Dawgluver

Stop this song - Paramore


----------



## Andy M.

This Magic Moment - The Drifters


----------



## Dawgluver

Moment by moment - Paul Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Moments - Emerson Drive


----------



## Selkie

Moments To Remember - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Remember Then -The Earls


----------



## Dawgluver

Then Along Comes Mary-the Association


----------



## MSC

Comes Along a Love-Kay Starr


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *Along *the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix or Bob Dylan


----------



## Dawgluver

All Together Now-beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy Together - The Turtles


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Worry, Be *Happy* - Bobby McPheron


----------



## Selkie

Be With You - Enrique Inglesias


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stay *With *Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## Andy M.

With You Without You - Brad Paisley


----------



## MSC

Dance With the Guitar Man-Duane Eddy


----------



## LPBeier

I Hope You *Dance* - Leanne Womack


----------



## Andy M.

Guitar Boogie - Arthur Smith


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I Hope You *Dance* - Leanne Womack





Andy M. said:


> Guitar Boogie - Arthur Smith



*Boogie* Woogie *Danc*ing Shoes - Claudja Barry


----------



## Andy M.

Nice Going LP!

Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Devil with the Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder


----------



## MSC

Devil or Angel-Bobby Vee


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Nice Going LP!
> 
> Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins



Thanks!  I like a challenge!


----------



## LPBeier

*Angel* Eyes - Jeff Healy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Earth Angel - The Penguins


----------



## Dawgluver

Angels would fall- Melissa etheridge


----------



## MSC

Before the Next Teardrop Falls-Freddy Fender


----------



## Selkie

Don't Let Me Fall - Lenka


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't* Make Me over -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## Andy M.

Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## ChefJune

*Rainbow* Connection -- Kermit the Frog


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Connection - Elastica


----------



## MSC

Tumbleweed Connection - Elton John


----------



## ChefJune

Tumbling *Tumbleweed*s -- Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tumbling Tumbleweeds - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

There appears to be an echo in here. Maybe we need carpeting and heavy drapes?

Tumblin' Dice - Rolling Stones


----------



## deepfryerdan

God's Dice - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

God's Away On Business - Tom Waits


----------



## Dawgluver

Takin' care of business- BTO


----------



## MSC

Ain't Nobody's Business-Jimmy Witherspoon


----------



## Selkie

Nobody's Perfect - Hanna Montana


----------



## Rocklobster

Perfect Day-Lou Reed


----------



## ChefJune

*Day* In, *Day* Out -- Ella, Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Goin' Outta My Head -Little Anthony


----------



## Rocklobster

Get The Funk Outta My Face-The Brothers Johnson


----------



## ChefJune

Let's *Face* the Music and Dance -- Fred Astaire, Diana Krall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Hope You Dance - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## ChefJune

*You* and the Night and the Music -- Joe Williams


----------



## MSC

Sweet Soul Music-Arthur Conley


----------



## ChefJune

*Sweet *Inspiration -- The Sweet Inspirations


----------



## Andy M.

You're The Inspiration - Chicago


----------



## MSC

Soul and Inspiration - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet Soul Music - Arthur Conley


----------



## LPBeier

*Sweet* Caroline - Niel Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet Thing - Keith Urban


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet Was The Wine - The Marcels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Days of Wine & Roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## Selkie

Book of Days - Enya


----------



## LPBeier

The *Book* Of Love - Peter Gabriel


----------



## MSC

Who Wrote the Book of Love-Monotones


----------



## Selkie

Who Let The Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## ChefJune

How Much is that *Dog*gie in the Window? -- Patti Page


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too *Much *- Spice Girls


----------



## Andy M.

It's Too Late - Carole King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Late for the Party - Steelheart


----------



## MSC

Born Too Late - The Pony Tails


----------



## Andy M.

Born Free - Movie Title Song


----------



## ChefJune

*Born* in the USA -- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Andy M.

Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *in East L.A. - Cheech Marin


----------



## Rocklobster

Born Under A Bad Sign-Albert King


----------



## Andy M.

Signs - Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## ChefJune

*Sign* of the Times -- Prince


----------



## Andy M.

Time of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## MSC

Mashed Potato Time - Dee Dee Sharp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Andy M.

Bottle of Wine - Tom Paxton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Days of Wine and Roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## MSC

Sweet Cherry Wine - Tommy James & the Shondells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cherry Cherry - Neil Diamond


----------



## Selkie

Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White - Perez Prado


----------



## Andy M.

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## ChefJune

*White* Cliffs of Dover -- Vera Lynn, Glenn Miller


----------



## Andy M.

Nights in White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## ChefJune

*Satin* Doll -- Duke Ellington, and everyone else.


----------



## Andy M.

Rag Doll - Four Seasons


----------



## LPBeier

*Rag*s To Riches - Tony Bennett


----------



## Andy M.

Maple Leaf Rag - Scott Joplin


----------



## ChefJune

The Green *Leaves* of Summer -- The Brothers Four


----------



## Rocklobster

The Maple Leaf Forever - Aexander Muir


----------



## Andy M.

I'll Be Forever Loving You - The Marcels


----------



## Rocklobster

Forever My Love--Carly Simon


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Maple Leaf Rag - Scott Joplin





Rocklobster said:


> The Maple Leaf Forever - Aexander Muir


Thanks, guys for the Canada Day references! 

I *Love* You Always *Forever* - Donna Lewis


----------



## Andy M.

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles


----------



## Rocklobster

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, guys for the Canada Day references!
> 
> I *Love* You Always *Forever* - Donna Lewis


Don't forget It's Canada Day, Up Canada Way! By the icon himself, Stompin' Tom!

Love in the key of C - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Andy M.

This Can't Be Love - Natalie Cole


----------



## LPBeier

Rocklobster said:


> Don't forget It's Canada Day, Up Canada Way! By the icon himself, Stompin' Tom!


It would be totally unCanadian to forget Stompin' Tom!  I was disappointed they didn't use his hockey song more in the playoffs this year!


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* Don't Live Here Any More - Lady Antebelllum


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't* Make me over -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## Andy M.

It's All Over Now - Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Your Love - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Your Cheating Heart - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> Your Cheating Heart - Jerry Lee Lewis


 I think that was Hank Williams...

She's Not The Cheating Kind - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Andy M.

Hank Williams also sang it.   YouTube - ‪Your Cheatin' Heart - Jerry Lee Lewis‬‏


Not Fade Away - Stones


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> Hank Williams also sang it. YouTube - ‪Your Cheatin' Heart - Jerry Lee Lewis‬‏
> 
> 
> Not Fade Away - Stones


 
Fair enough. We'll let you go this time. Hank wrote it and recorded it in '52. His greatest hits get lots of rotation around here.I like Jerry Lee's version, also. Thanks for that.

Come Sail Away-Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sailing - Christopher Cross


----------



## Andy M.

Son Of A Son Of A Sailor - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## MSC

Red Sails in the Sunset - Nat Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunset *Grill - Don Henley


----------



## Selkie

Canadian Sunset - Eddie Haywood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

California Sunset - Neil Young


----------



## Andy M.

California Dreamin' - Beach Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

California Girls - Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

*Girls* Just Want To Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MSC

Fun Fun Fun - The Beach boys


----------



## LPBeier

Hot *Fun* In The Summertime - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Selkie

Rolling *In* The Deep - Adele


----------



## Andy M.

Deep Purple - Nino Temple and April Stevens


----------



## ChefJune

*Purple* People Eater -- Ray Stevens, Alvin & the Chipmunks, Sheb Wooley


----------



## Andy M.

People - Streisand


----------



## ChefJune

*People* Make the World Go round - Stylistics


----------



## Andy M.

We Are The World -Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rock My World (Little Country Girl) - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Andy M.

It's Still Rock N Roll To Me - Billy Joel


----------



## MSC

In the Still of the Night - The Five satins


----------



## Selkie

Running with the night - Lionel Richie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Still the One - Orleans

Okay, ya wanna be like that? 

The Running Man - Al Stewart


----------



## Andy M.

Runaway - Del Shannon


----------



## Selkie

Run Conejo Run - Dave Alvin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ready to Run - Dixie Chicks


----------



## MSC

I'm ready - Muddy Waters


----------



## Andy M.

Ready Teddy - Little Richard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ready For Love - Bad Company


----------



## Andy M.

Love Hurts - Keith Richards


----------



## Aunt Bea

Love shack - The B52's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Stinks! - J. Geils Band


----------



## Aunt Bea

Love is in the air - Paul Young


----------



## Selkie

All Out Of Love - Air Supply


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What About Love - Heart


----------



## ChefJune

*What'*s Become of the Broken Hearted -- Jimmy Ruffin


----------



## MSC

How Can You Mend a Broken Heart - Bee Gees


----------



## Andy M.

Heartaches - The Marcels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Hearted Woman/Good Timin' Man - Waylon Jennings; Senior with Willie Nelson and Junior (a.k.a. Shooter) with Deana Carter


----------



## Selkie

Felt Good On My Lips - Tim McGraw


----------



## Selkie

I Am Free - New Life Worship


----------



## Andy M.

I Am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## Rocklobster

Girl, You'll be a woman soon-Neil Diamond


----------



## .lavieenrose.

Not a Girl, Not Yet a Woman - Britney Spears (hahahaha)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn or Whitney Houston


----------



## MSC

Wake Up Everybody - Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes


----------



## LPBeier

Wake Up Little Susie - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Susie Q - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Andy M.

A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Save a Horse, Ride a Cow*boy* - Big & Rich


----------



## LPBeier

A *Horse* With No Name - America


----------



## Andy M.

What's Your Name - Don and Juan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Call Your *Name *- Mamas & Papas


----------



## MSC

Call Me Irresponsible - Jack Jones


----------



## Selkie

She Believes In Me - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's Got It All - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Andy M.

She's A Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's Why the *Lady *is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*Lady* Sings the Blues - Diana Ross


----------



## ChefJune

*Blues* in the Night -- Ella, Sinatra, etc.


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> *Blues* in the Night -- Ella, Sinatra, etc.


June, we have a local Blues artist here named Jim Byrnes (don't know if you have heard of him, he has some minor music and actin success in the states).
He does a cover of this that is awesome!

*Night* Moves - Bob Seeger


----------



## Snip 13

Lady in Red- Chris De Burgh


----------



## MSC

Snip 13 said:


> Lady in Red- Chris De Burgh


FYI Snip--your response as per the game rules, must contain a word or part of a word that was part of the previous reply, which was "Night Moves" by Bob Seeger.
So following on from that:
Night and Day - Sinatra & the world


----------



## Snip 13

MSC said:


> FYI Snip--your response as per the game rules, must contain a word or part of a word that was part of the previous reply, which was "Night Moves" by Bob Seeger.
> So following on from that:
> Night and Day - Sinatra & the world


 
Sorry, went on a previous post by mistake  Darn internet is so slow!!!!

Night Fever- Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

Don't worry, Snip, we all make that mistake once in awhile!  Welcome to the addictive song title game!

The *Night* The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## ChefJune

The *Night* Has a Thousand Eyes -- Bobby Vee


----------



## MSC

A thousand Stars - Kathy Young & the Innocents


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Keeper of the Stars - Tracy Byrd


----------



## Andy M.

*Star*t Me Up - Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fall Into *Me *- Emerson Drive


----------



## Snip 13

Because you loved me- Celine Dion


----------



## Selkie

Softly, As I Leave You - Frank Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Me or Leave Me -- Nina Simone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lot Of Leavin' Left To Do - Dierks Bentley


----------



## MSC

Love Me or Leave Me - Peggy Lee


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Love Me or Leave Me - Peggy Lee


 
Copycat  (see two posts above yours.....)

*Me* and My Shadow -- I believe Jimmy Durante made this one famous.


----------



## Snip 13

My only- Coleske


----------



## ChefJune

*My* One and *Only* Love -- Johnny Hartmann


----------



## Andy M.

Only You - Drifters.


----------



## .lavieenrose.

Could *You* Be Loved - Bob Marley


----------



## ChefJune

When Will I *Be Loved* -- Linda Ronstadt, Everly Brothers


----------



## Selkie

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Andy M.

Remember When - Alan Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Remember Then - The Earls


----------



## Andy M.

I Remember When - New Kids On The Block


----------



## LPBeier

*When I Remember* - Kim Hill


----------



## MSC

Remember then - The Earls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Then *Came You - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Selkie

Only Wanna Be With You - Dusty Springfield


----------



## ChefJune

I *Wanna Be with You* -- DeeDee Warwick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Wanna *Go Home - Beach Boys


----------



## Andy M.

Home On The Range - Traditional Cowboy Song


----------



## jabbur

Back _*Home*_ Again - John Denver


----------



## LPBeier

Here I Go *Again* - Whitesnake


----------



## ChefJune

Alone *Again*, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## MSC

You'll Never Walk alone - Roy Hamilton


----------



## Andy M.

Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Snip 13

This love- Maroon 5


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk* On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## MSC

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I *Wanna *Go Home - Beach Boys


FYI, some history on this song you might find interesting.
Contrary to what most people probably think, this isn't an "old" folk song-sea shanty, but was "created" for a book written in 1917 titled "Pieces of Eight", by Richard Le Gallienne, and then called "The John b. Sails"
The "I Wanna Go Home" title is usually a sub-title, and other titles are The Sloop John B. and The Wreck of the John b.
So LOL, whichever way you'd like to call it, the Beach Boys did a great record of it!


----------



## Snip 13

All I wanna do- Sheryl Crow


----------



## Andy M.

All Of Me - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Snip 13

All out of love- Air supply


----------



## ChefJune

*Out of* My Dreams (from Oklahoma) -- John Raitt


----------



## Snip 13

Get out of my dreams, get into my car- Billy Ocean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goin' Out Of My Head - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Snip 13

My girl- The Temptations


----------



## Andy M.

Surfer Girl - Beach Boys


----------



## MSC

Surfin' Safari - Beach Boys


----------



## ChefJune

*Surf* City USA -- Jan & Dean


----------



## Andy M.

Born In The USA - Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born to be Wild - Stepenwolf


----------



## Andy M.

Wild Thing - Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild Honey - Beach Boys


----------



## Snip 13

Wild boys- Duran Duran


----------



## MSC

Where the Boys Are - Connie Francis


----------



## Selkie

Cast Your Fate To The Wind - The Sandpipers


----------



## Andy M.

Summer Wind - Sinatra


----------



## Selkie

Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## Andy M.

Summertime - The Marcels


----------



## ChefJune

*Summer* in the City -- Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## jabbur

Summer Breeze - Seals and Croft


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer Rain - Johnny Rivers


----------



## ChefJune

Gentle Rain -- Diana Krall


----------



## LPBeier

*Rain*y Night In Georgia - Brooke Benton


----------



## Liya98

Keep your head up- Andy Grammar


----------



## MSC

Liya98 said:


> Keep your head up- Andy Grammar


Sorry, but FYI, the game rules are that your response must contain a word or part of a word from the previous post.
So going on from "Rainy Night in georgia",
It Might as Well Rain Until September - Carole King


----------



## ChefJune

Liya, it's a good idea to read the first post in a game thread before you jump in.  The Song you post has to include at least one word from the previous post.

Garden in the *Rain* -- Diana Krall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Octopus's *Garden *- Ringo Starr


----------



## Liya98

Garden- Needtobreathe


----------



## MSC

Garden Party - Rick Nelson


----------



## Liya98

Party in the U.S.A - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

God Bless the U.S.A. - Lee Greenwood


----------



## Selkie

The Farmer and the Lord - Walter Brennan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

HUH? - Sung Yuri


----------



## LPBeier

Selkie said:


> The Farmer and the Lord - Walter Brennan


The *Farmer*'s Song - Murray McLauchlan


----------



## Selkie

We Have All The Time In The World - John Barry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Are we all playing the same game here?  There has to be a relationship between the last song posted and the next song posted (ref: highlighted word). I don't think articles such as *the*, prepositions such as *in*, or conjunctions such as *and*, should be considered, or the game wouldn't take much knowledge, or even much thinking.

Either The *Farmer *in the Dell - old German children's song

or *Time *is on My Side - Rolling Stones

Depending on which thread deviation you wish to follow.


----------



## MSC

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Are we all playing the same game here?  There has to be a relationship between the last song posted and the next song posted (ref: highlighted word). I don't think articles such as *the*, prepositions such as *in*, or conjunctions such as *and*, should be considered, or the game wouldn't take much knowledge, or even much thinking.
> 
> Either The *Farmer *in the Dell - old German children's song
> 
> or *Time *is on My Side - Rolling Stones
> Here Here!
> Depending on which thread deviation you wish to follow.


The Time of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## Snip 13

Other side Red Hot Chili Peppers.

P.S ease up guys, didn't know men could "PMS" Lol!
Just a game boys :p


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If She Were Any *Other *Woman - Buddy Jewell


P.S. I'm sorry, but I am old and get confused quite easily, and when things don't flow the way they're supposed to, it confuses me.


----------



## Snip 13

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If She Were Any *Other *Woman - Buddy Jewell
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm sorry, but I am old and get confused quite easily, and when things don't flow the way they're supposed to, it confuses me.


 
Lol! You're not that old :p

I'm every WOMAN- Whitney Houston


----------



## Andy M.

This Girl Is A Woman Now - Gary Puckett


----------



## Selkie

Waiting For A Girl like You - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snip 13 said:


> Lol! You're not that old :p



Then why do I constantly walk into a room, look around, and wonder why I went there?


*Girl*, You'll be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## MSC

It's Too Soon To Know - The Orioles


----------



## MSC

Snip 13 said:


> Other side Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> 
> P.S ease up guys, didn't know men could "PMS" Lol!
> Just a game boys :p


True, "just a game", which by most definitions is something that's played 'cuz it's enjoyable and as Sir Loin put so well, this game is lots more fun with some thinking applied to it.
Re PMS--LOL wouldn't dream of encroaching on your exclusive territory!


----------



## Selkie

I Want *To* Spend My Lifetime Loving You - Tina Arena & Marc Anthony


----------



## Snip 13

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Then why do I constantly walk into a room, look around, and wonder why I went there?
> 
> 
> *Girl*, You'll be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


 
I do that often and I'm only 29! plus if you were that old you wouldn't be able to see so well on your PC screen :p


----------



## Snip 13

MSC said:


> True, "just a game", which by most definitions is something that's played 'cuz it's enjoyable and as Sir Loin put so well, this game is lots more fun with some thinking applied to it.
> Re PMS--LOL wouldn't dream of encroaching on your exclusive territory!


 
Wouldn't dream of messing up the game on purpose and I don't think anyone else here meant to either, some of us just require more thinking for lesser actions


----------



## Snip 13

Once in a *lifetime*- Talking heads


----------



## Selkie

Laughter *In* The Rain - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## MSC

Summer Song - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## Snip 13

Sad SONGs say so much- Elton John


----------



## infinitecookbook

Say Say Say - Michael Jackson & Paul McCartney


----------



## Snip 13

Never SAY goodbye- Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Andy M.

Never Can Say Goodbye - Jackson Five


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Never *Can *Say **Goodbye* - Jackson Five

There's that echo again!

*Goodbye *Girl - Bread


----------



## MSC

Goodbye Sam, Hello Samantha - Cliff richard


----------



## Selkie

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Snip 13

End of the ROAD- Boys ll men


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bless the Broken *Road *- Rascal Flatts


----------



## Snip 13

Song for the BROKEN hearted- Lee Carr


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

*Song* of Long Ago - Carole King


----------



## Snip 13

LONG John Silver- Jefferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Silver *Bells - Bing Crosby


----------



## jabbur

I know *where* I'm going - The Judds


----------



## MSC

jabbur said:


> I know *where* I'm going - The Judds


The previous post title was "Silver Bells", sorry can't see where this relates.  So going on "Silver bells", 
Silver Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Snip 13

NEEDLES and Pins- Smokie ( My dad's favourite, had to put it on)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Paper of Pins - 4 Lads


----------



## jabbur

MSC said:


> The previous post title was "Silver Bells", sorry can't see where this relates.  So going on "Silver bells",
> Silver Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


 
Apparently I_ don't _know where I'm going!  

*Paper *Roses - Marie Osmond


----------



## Andy M.

Pretty Paper - Roy Orbison


----------



## Selkie

Pretty Good At Drinkin' Beer - Billy Currington


----------



## MSC

Little Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little *Goodbyes - SHEDaisy


----------



## Andy M.

Little Latin Lupe Lu - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little *Moments Like That - Brad Paisley


----------



## MSC

Moments to remember - Four Lads


----------



## Selkie

From This Moment On - Shania Twain


----------



## ChefJune

*Moment* to *Moment* -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

These are the *Moments *- Sara Evans


----------



## MSC

Never a Dull Moment - Rod Stewart


----------



## Andy M.

This Magic Moment - Drifters


----------



## ChefJune

It's *Magic* -- Doris Day


----------



## Andy M.

Puff The Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Snip 13

It's a kinda MAGIC- Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's my *Kinda *Rain - Tug McGraw's kid


----------



## Andy M.

I Wish It Wold Rain - Temptations


----------



## Snip 13

Purple RAIN- Prince


----------



## Andy M.

Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

People - Barbara Streisand


----------



## Andy M.

People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Strange *Magic - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Andy M.

Could This Be Magic - Barry Manilow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This *Magic *Moment - Jay & The Americans


----------



## MSC

Didn't I Blow Your Mind This Time - the Delfonics


----------



## Aunt Bea

Blow the man down - ?


----------



## Selkie

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## ChefJune

*Man* in the Mirror -- Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Real Good *Man *- Tim McGraw


----------



## Selkie

The *Man* Comes Around - Johnny Cash


----------



## MSC

Shop Around - The Miracles


----------



## ChefJune

Love is Just *Around* the Corner -- Bing Crosby


----------



## MSC

Standing On the Corner - The Four Lads


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last One *Standing *- Emerson Drive


----------



## ChefJune

Saved the Best for *Last* -- Vanessa Williams


----------



## Andy M.

Last Train to Clarksville - Monkees


----------



## MSC

Trains and Boats and Planes - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Snip 13

Runaway TRAIN- Soul Asylum

Runaway tray never going back...
Wrong way on a one way track....
Ladida ladida..lol! Sorry it was stuck in my head!


----------



## Selkie

Long Black Train - Josh Turner


----------



## ChefJune

*Long* and Winding Road -- Beatles


----------



## Andy M.

Follow the Yellow Brick Road - Wizard of Oz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thick as a Brick - Jethro Tull


----------



## Snip 13

Another brick in the WALL- Pink Floyd


----------



## ChefJune

*Another* One Bites the Dust -- Queen


----------



## Andy M.

Dust In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Watch the *Wind *Blow By - Tim McGraw


----------



## ChefJune

*Blow*in' in *the Wind* -- Bob Dylan


----------



## MSC

Let the Four Winds Blow - Fats Domino


----------



## Andy M.

25 or 6 to 4 - Chicago


----------



## LPBeier

In The Year 2525 - Zager and Evans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It Was a Very Good *Year *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just out of curiosity, how many pages will one thread go before it crashes?


----------



## Andy M.

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many pages will one thread go before it crashes?




Beats me.  The Word Association thread is almost 1100 pages.


----------



## MSC

How Many More Years - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Selkie

Through The Years - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Snip 13

In the living YEARS- Mike and the mechanics


----------



## Selkie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many pages will one thread go before it crashes?



It would help if people didn't keep duplicating the same songs over... and over... and over again... ad infinitum. And yes, I know I'm guilty of it as well, but I'm going to try not to from now on.


----------



## Andy M.

Selkie said:


> It would help if people didn't keep duplicating the same songs over... and over... and over again... ad infinitum. And yes, I know I'm guilty of it as well, but I'm going to try not to from now on.




At some point, the difficulty in coming up with a new and different song becomes too much effort.  This is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Selkie

Andy M. said:


> At some point, the difficulty in coming up with a new and different song becomes too much effort.  This is supposed to be fun.



But what fun is there constantly going in circles? Making an effort to find songs that haven't been used before is what makes it interesting for me. I learn fun and interesting things in the process. A game without end ceases to be a game and is more akin to doodling - IMHO.


----------



## Andy M.

I see this game as a quick hit - in and out.  I don't see it as an endless research project.  

To Each His Own - Andy M.


----------



## ChefJune

Andy M. said:


> I see this game as a quick hit - in and out. I don't see it as an endless research project.
> 
> To Each His Own - Andy M.


 
Aaah, that's a great song, Andy. I didn't realize YOU'd recorded it!


----------



## ChefJune

Snip 13 said:


> In the living YEARS- Mike and the mechanics


 
I think this was the last song title in the thread.

Easy *Living* -- Joe Williams, Billie Holiday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let Me Down *Easy *- Billy Currington


----------



## ChefJune

*Let Me* Be There -- Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Will You  *Be There* - Heart


----------



## MSC

Selkie said:


> It would help if people didn't keep duplicating the same songs over... and over... and over again... ad infinitum. And yes, I know I'm guilty of it as well, but I'm going to try not to from now on.


Completely agree, good for you and hope others will feel the same way.


----------



## ChefJune

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Will You *Be There* - Heart


 
Here, *There* and Everywhere -- Carmen McRae, Beatles


----------



## MSC

chefjune said:


> aaah, that's a great song, andy. I didn't realize you'd recorded it!


rotfl!


----------



## MSC

There Will Never Be Another You - Nat Cole, Chet Baker et al


----------



## ChefJune

*Never* My Love -- Association, 5th Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Snip 13

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac



Jee wiz! That's me stuck, can actually hear crickets in my head..lol! Can not for the life of me think of a song title with the word everywhere in it!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snip 13 said:


> Jee wiz! That's me stuck, can actually hear crickets in my head..lol! Can not for the life of me think of a song title with the word everywhere in it!



I could give you several, but try cutting the word in half and think of a song title with _Every _or _Where _in it. Example: *Every *Breath You Take - The Police or *Where *is the Love - Sergio Mendez and Brazil 66


----------



## Snip 13

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I could give you several, but try cutting the word in half and think of a song title with _Every _or _Where _in it. Example: *Every *Breath You Take - The Police or *Where *is the Love - Sergio Mendez and Brazil 66



That would be cheating..lol! I'm sure someone will get it but if I had to split the word I would go for- WHERE the boys are- Connie Francis


----------



## ChefJune

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Everywhere - Fleetwood Mac


 
Where did this title come from "Never My Love?"  You didn't follow the thread!


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many pages will one thread go before it crashes?





Andy M. said:


> Beats me.  The Word Association thread is almost 1100 pages.


To quote Buzz Lightyear..."To invinity and beyond"!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> *Never* My Love -- Association, 5th Dimension


Since we were having problems with the other one and it didn't fit with this one, I will carry on from June's.

The Twelfth of *Never* - Johnny Mathis, Nina Simone, Elvis Presley......


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> To quote Buzz Lightyear..."To invinity and beyond"!!!!



Been drinking your bathwater again LP?


----------



## Snip 13

NEVER alone- Lady Antebellum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ChefJune said:


> Where did this title come from "Never My Love?"  You didn't follow the thread!



It came from



ChefJune said:


> Here, *There* and Everywhere -- Carmen McRae, Beatles



The others must have been posted while I was typing up my response.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snip 13 said:


> NEVER alone- Lady Antebellum



Alone Again, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## MSC

Back On the Street Again - Sunshine Company


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

52nd *Street *- Billy Joel


----------



## Andy M.

On the Street Where You Live - My Fair LAdy


----------



## Selkie

Dancing In The Street - Martha Reeves and the Mandellas


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dancing on the ceiling - Lionel Richie


----------



## Selkie

Shadow Dancing - Andy Gibb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Moon Shadow - Yusef Islam


----------



## MSC

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Moon Shadow - Yusef Islam


Mnnn--still prefer to use "Cat Stevens" which is the name he was using when he wrote it.
Me and My Shadow - Maurice Chevalier, Pearl Baily


----------



## Snip 13

MY Girl- The Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

MSC said:


> Mnnn--still prefer to use "Cat Stevens" which is the name he was using when he wrote it.
> Me and My Shadow - Maurice Chevalier, Pearl Baily



Do you call Muhammad Ali, Cassius Clay or Kareem Abdul Jabbar, Lew Alcindor?

*Girl*s Just Wanna Have Fun - Cindi Lauper


----------



## MSC

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Do you call Muhammad Ali, Cassius Clay or Kareem Abdul Jabbar, Lew Alcindor?
> 
> *Girl*s Just Wanna Have Fun - Cindi Lauper


Yes and yes...he was Cassius Clay when he won the Olympics and beat Sonny Liston for the first time, and Jabbar was Lew Alcindor when he played for UCLA, and 'Islam' was Cat Stevens when he wrote Moon shadow--and when I knew him when he was still sane.
Also would never/will never call NBAers Lloyd Free "World B. Free" or Ron Artest "Mega World Peace"!
And the song is: Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Selkie

Fun, Fun, Fun - The Beach Boys


----------



## Snip 13

Are you still having FUN? -Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stand *Still *- Paul Vassar


----------



## Snip 13

STAND by me - John Lennon


----------



## MSC

Standing in the Shadows of Love - Four Tops


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand *by Your Man - Tammy Wynette or Hillary Clinton


----------



## Snip 13

STANDING on the edge - Kurt Darren


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Edge *of Glory - Lady Gaga


----------



## Selkie

Glory To God Forever - Fee


----------



## Snip 13

FOREVER young - Rod Stewart


----------



## Selkie

Always and Forever - Luther Vandross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forever *and for *Always *- Shania Twain


----------



## MSC

Always Something There To Remind Me - Sandie Shaw


----------



## Snip 13

ALWAYS -Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Selkie

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Snip 13

LOVE me do - The Beatles


----------



## Selkie

That Thing You Do - The Wonders


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Re: YOUr Brains - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## ChefJune

The Way *You* Do the Things *You* Do -- Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Any *Way *You Want It - Journey


----------



## LPBeier

She's Got A *Way* - Billy Joel


----------



## ChefJune

*She's* a Lady -- Tom Jones


----------



## Snip 13

SHE'S the one -Boyzone


----------



## LPBeier

*One* Less Bell To Answer - Fifth Dimension


----------



## MSC

Answer Me My Love - Nat Cole


----------



## Andy M.

Never My Love - Association


----------



## ChefJune

Twelfth of *Never* -- Johnny Mathis


----------



## Snip 13

NEVER gonna give you up - Rick Astley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Song That *Never *Was- Imogen Heap


----------



## MSC

The Boll Weevil Song - Brook Benton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## ChefJune

*Blue* on *Blue* -- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Andy M.

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## MSC

Sweet Judy Blue Eyes - Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet *City Woman - The Stampeders


----------



## Andy M.

Sweet Emotions - Aerosmith


----------



## Selkie

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Home Sweet Home by Motlely Crue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## LPBeier

Little *Green* Apples - Mac Davis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Little Red Corvette by Prince


----------



## MSC

It Takes a Long Long Train With a Red caboose - Peggy Lee


----------



## Selkie

Long Hot Summer - Keith Urban


----------



## ChefJune

*Long* Ago and Far Away -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Andy M.

Up Up And Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## Selkie

You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone


----------



## MSC

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Green Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


Truly no criticism intended, strictly an observation on an earlier post regarding repetition of song titles.  I think this Tom Jones title has been used maybe 10 times in the last 5-6 weeks and so with the thousands of songs that have been recorded that could be chosen, taking a few more moments to think of something different would be terrif.  And probably should add that I think of this as just a 'fun game', and not a "competition" which I acknowledge may be contrary to a majority opinion. 
So FWIW, my take on it.


----------



## MSC

Lust For Life - Iggy Pop


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Truly no criticism intended, strictly an observation on an earlier post regarding repetition of song titles. I think this Tom Jones title has been used maybe 10 times in the last 5-6 weeks and so with the thousands of songs that have been recorded that could be chosen, taking a few more moments to think of something different would be terrif. And probably should add that I think of this as just a 'fun game', and not a "competition" which I acknowledge may be contrary to a majority opinion.
> So FWIW, my take on it.


 
That may be, but I know for myself, I don't see all the posts.  When I come to this thread, I go to "Last Page" and scroll down to see what the song title is.  Unless _THAT_ poster has used the same song over and over, there should be no beef.  How would they know it's been used before?  I wouldn't. I have never seen "Green Green Grass of Home" on this thread in all the time I've played the game, and that is over a number of years.

This is supposedly all in fun, no?


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Lust For Life - Iggy Pop


 
Here's to *Life* -- Joe Williams, Shirley Horn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I could have selected from several singers who have performed that song, from Elvis Presley to Joan Baez, but I chose Tom Jones because That's who I remember singing it the first time I heard it. This thread is 800 plus pages and as good as my memory is, there is no way I could remember if this particular song by this particular artist had been used before and I don't research the songs unless I can't remember who sang the first song that comes to mind. I just go with what comes to mind when I see the previously posted song.


Welcome To My *Life * - Simple Plan


----------



## MSC

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I could have selected from several singers who have performed that song, from Elvis Presley to Joan Baez, but I chose Tom Jones because That's who I remember singing it the first time I heard it. This thread is 800 plus pages and as good as my memory is, there is no way I could remember if this particular song by this particular artist had been used before and I don't research the songs unless I can't remember who sang the first song that comes to mind. I just go with what comes to mind when I see the previously posted song.
> 
> 
> Welcome To My *Life * - Simple Plan


As I prefaced my post, no criticism implied, also implying that nothing I wrote should be taken personally...
I was referring to the song title, not the artist, as this being the 'song title' game, repetition of the same song regardless of the artist who sung it, is what I thought was meant by 'repetition'.
"Welcom to the Jungle" - Guns 'n Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bungle in the *Jungle *- Jethro Tull


----------



## Andy M.

I don't think anyone wants to take the time to research or track repetitions.  I see this as a game that you open, give brief thought to, and respond.  It's not a test of your Google skills.


----------



## ChefJune

Function at* the* Junction - Shorty Long


----------



## MSC

Andy M. said:


> I don't think anyone wants to take the time to research or track repetitions.  I see this as a game that you open, give brief thought to, and respond.  It's not a test of your Google skills.


Fortunately (so far!) in a free society, we're entitled to our own opinion...and guess you've stated yours.


----------



## MSC

Up the Junction - Squeeze


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Conjunction Junction - School House Rock singers


----------



## Rocklobster

Up the Junction-Squeeze


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Up Town Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

West End Girl by The Pet Shop Boys


----------



## MSC

Ernie, the Fastest Milkman in the West - Benny Hill


----------



## Selkie

Wild, Wild West Theme Song - Cathodic Orchestra


----------



## ChefJune

*Song* Sung blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Mister *Blue *- The Fleetwoods


----------



## Rocklobster

Call Me Mister In Between---Burle Ives


----------



## ChefJune

*Call Me* Irresponsible -- Sinatra


----------



## MSC

They Call Me Muddy Waters - by...you guessed it, Muddy Waters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## Andy M.

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* is Just Around the Corner -- Sinatra, Bing Crosby


----------



## MSC

Ring Around Rosie - The Hi-Lo's


----------



## Andy M.

This Diamond Ring - Gary Lewis and the Playboys


----------



## ChefJune

*This* Magic Moment -- Drifters


----------



## Andy M.

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Carpet Man - Johnny Rivers, Fifth Dimension


----------



## Dawgluver

Can't Help Lovin' Dat Man of Mine- Ava Gardner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

If I *Can't* Have You by Yvonne Elliman


----------



## Dawgluver

Can't Buy Me Love-Beatles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Love* Potion No 9 by The Clovers


----------



## Dawgluver

Love the one you're with- Steven Stills


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*With* Arms Wide Open by Creed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Open *Arms - Journey


----------



## LPBeier

*Arms* Of Love - Amy Grant, Kutless


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Love* Is A Battlefield by Pat Benatar


----------



## Selkie

When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## Vanilla Bean

On *A* Wing And *A* Prayer Jo Dee Messina


----------



## Selkie

On Eagle's Wings - Blue Cyberia


----------



## ChefJune

*On* the *Wings* of Love -- Jeffrey Osborne


----------



## Andy M.

On the Wings of a Dove - Ferlin Husky


----------



## MSC

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little *Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## Rocklobster

Just A Little Bit(Of Your Love)-Etta James


----------



## ChefJune

*Just* My Imagination -- Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Just *to Hear You Say That You Love Me - Faith Hill


----------



## Andy M.

Do You Hear What I Hear - Bing Crosby


----------



## Rocklobster

Do you feel like we do?--Peter Frampton


----------



## Dawgluver

Hooked on a feelin'-BJ Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Feelings - Albert Morris


----------



## Selkie

More Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## Dawgluver

More more more-Andrea True


----------



## Selkie

One More Drinkin' Song - Jerrod Neimann


----------



## Dawgluver

Drink to me only with thine eyes-Ben Jonson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes *Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## Dawgluver

The night has a thousand eyes- Bobby Vee


----------



## MSC

Daydreams About Night Things - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Selkie

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## Andy M.

Fever - Peggy Lee


----------



## ChefJune

*Fever* Pitch - Edgar Winter


----------



## MSC

Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Selkie

Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walkin' My Cat Named Dog - Norma Tanega


----------



## ChefJune

*Walkin'* My baby Back Home -- Nat Cole (Natalie, too!)


----------



## Andy M.

Walk Like A Man - Four Seasons


----------



## Dawgluver

Walkin' to NewOrleans-Fats Domino


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

These Boots are Mad for Walkin' - I have no idea who does the song and really can't stand it but it's the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> These Boots are Mad for Walkin' - I have no idea who does the song and really can't stand it but it's the first thing that popped into my head.



Nancy Sinatra, you young thing!  Walking my baby back home-Nat King Cole


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:


> Nancy Sinatra, you young thing!  Walking my baby back home-Nat King Cole



Now now, don't be hatin' on a girl just 'cause you're old.  Wow, did I really just say that? Pop culture will ruin us all.

Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn
And I love this song.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm Walking - FATS DOMINO


----------



## Dawgluver

Just walk away renee- Four Tops

Cmon, Pag, I'm not THAT old!  Thhhhpppp.


----------



## Andy M.

Just For A Thrill - Ray Charles


----------



## Dawgluver

The thrill is gone-BB King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Walk*ed In - Lonestar


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> The thrill is gone-BB King



Going off this one,

The Child is Gone - Fiona Apple


----------



## Andy M.

Gone Home - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Almost Home - Craig Morgan


----------



## Andy M.

Bring It On Home - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*On* Bended Knee by Boyz ll Men


----------



## Selkie

Hooked *On* A Feeling - Blue Suede


----------



## Andy M.

Feelings - Barry Manilow


----------



## Selkie

Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take It Easy - Also The Eagles


----------



## Andy M.

Easy - Commodores


----------



## MSC

Easy Does It - Julie London


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Does *Your Chewing Gum Lose It's Flavour - Lonnie Donegan


----------



## Dawgluver

Chewy Chewy-Ohio Express


----------



## ChefJune

I guess you want to end the game, Dawglover.  Can YOU think of another song with "Chewy" in the title?

Sick, if you ask me.


----------



## LPBeier

The* Chew Chew* Song - The Wiggles (Kids' Show)

So, hopefully someone will use "The" or "Song" and we will be back on track


----------



## Selkie

This Ain't No Love Song - Trace Adkins


----------



## Snip 13

THIS love- Maroon 5


----------



## Selkie

Take *This* Job And Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## ChefJune

Isn't *It *Romantic -- Ella, Tony Bennett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Guys Do *It* All The Time - Mindy McCready


----------



## Andy M.

Time Is On My Side - Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Bye *Time *- Blake Shelton


----------



## LPBeier

*Good* Riddance (*Time* of Your Life) - Green Day


----------



## MSC

I Thank the Lord For the Night Time - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night *- Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

*Until* It's Time For You To Go - Buffy St. Marie, Elvis Presley, Niel Diamond, and a whole pile of others!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

When You Go - Jonathan Coultan


----------



## LPBeier

*When* Will I Be Loved - Linda Ronstadt et al


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like I Never *Loved *Before - Phil Vassar


----------



## LPBeier

*Never* My Love - The Association


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Because You *Love*d Me - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## Dawgluver

Because the world is round-Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Make The *World* Go Away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Dawgluver

World without love-Peter and Gordon


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

What a Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Dawgluver

It's the end of the world as we know it-REM


----------



## Vanilla Bean

All Over *The World* by Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## MSC

I'm Looking Over a Four Leaf Clover - Coleman Hawkins


----------



## Selkie

Looking For A Girl - Teddy Thompson


----------



## ChefJune

*Girl *Talk -- Tony Bennett, Betty Carter, Michael Feinstein


----------



## MSC

Talk Back trembling Lips - John D. Loudermilk


----------



## ChefJune

I Want to *Talk *About You --Billy Eckstine


----------



## Selkie

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How's the *World *Treating You? - James Taylor & Allison Krauss


----------



## ChefJune

*You* Are So Beautiful -- Ray Charles


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful Boy-John Lennon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Don't Know She's *Beautiful *- Sammy Kershaw


----------



## MSC

But Beautiful - Frankie Laine


----------



## Dawgluver

You're Beautiful- Rod Stewart

Dang, had to change twice!  Beat me to the time!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You're *Not My Kind Of Girl - New Edition


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Andy M.

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Dawgluver

Girl, you say you're getting married - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dawgluver said:


> Girl, you say you're getting married - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap



Are you sure about that? I believe it's:

Girl, I Heard Your Getting Married - Fifth Dimension


----------



## LPBeier

The Goodbye *Girl* - David Gates


----------



## Selkie

_*Dawgluver, Sir_Loin_of_Beef, it's neither.*_

It's "The Worst That Can Happen" - Billy and the Essentials

_Although the 5th Dimension included it in a famous medley._
**********

The Girl's Song - the 5th Dimension.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Young *Girl *- Union Gap


----------



## Dawgluver

Selkie said:
			
		

> Dawgluver, Sir_Loin_of_Beef, it's neither.
> 
> It's "The Worst That Can Happen" - Billy and the Essentials
> 
> Although the 5th Dimension included it in a famous medley.
> **********
> 
> The Girl's Song - the 5th Dimension.



Half right Selkie, original done by the Brooklyn Bridge.  My bad.  My middle school choir teacher used it as his anthem, until he got married.

Brown eyed girl- Van Morrison


----------



## Selkie

Dawgluver said:


> ...My middle school choir teacher used it as his anthem, until he got married.



I wonder if his wife knew? 

California Girls - The Beach Boys


----------



## Dawgluver

Girls just wanna have fun- Cindy Lauper

Not sure, but he told a whole bunch of us then 13 yr olds!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fun, Fun, Fun - The Beach Boys


----------



## Jake11

Scary But Fun ~ Grace Jones


----------



## MSC

Funny How Time Slips Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## Selkie

Take My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Breath*e - Faith Hill


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Every *Light in the House is ON - Trace Adkins


----------



## MSC

Baby Let's Play House - Elvis


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Santa Baby - too many pop stars that think they are hot


----------



## Andy M.

Baby It's Cold Outside - Steve Lawrence and Edie Gormé


----------



## LPBeier

Inside, *Outside*, Upside Down - Josie and the Pussycats
(hey, it fits!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Inside Out - Trisha Yearwood with Don Henley


----------



## Andy M.

I'm On The Outside Looking In - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Selkie

Baby, It's Cold Outside - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby *Girl - Sugarland


----------



## Dawgluver

Girl of my dreams-Perry Como


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sweet Dreams - Marylin Manson cover (forget who did the original)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet *City Woman - Stampeders


----------



## MSC

Sweet Nothin's - Brenda Lee


----------



## Selkie

*Sweet* Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## ChefJune

*Sweet* Hour of Prayer -- traditional church song


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Prayin' for Daylight - Rascal Flatts


----------



## ChefJune

*Day*break -- Tony Bennett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Go *Break*in' My Heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## LPBeier

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## MSC

In a Glass House - Gentle Giant


----------



## ChefJune

A *House* is Not a Home -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## jackattack1

Little Pink *Houses*.......John Melloncamp


----------



## LPBeier

A White Sport Coat (And A *Pink* Carnation) - Marty Robbins


----------



## Selkie

Nights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## ChefJune

*Satin* Doll -- Ella, Frank, Tony, Joe, Sarah, virtually everyone!


----------



## Selkie

Valley of the Dolls - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harper *Valley *PTA - Jeanie C. Riley


----------



## Dawgluver

Valley song-Jars of Clay


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## MSC

Mule Skinner Blues - Fendermen


----------



## Selkie

Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On - Mel McDaniel


----------



## ChefJune

Devil with a* Blue* Dress *On* -- Mitch Ryder


----------



## Selkie

You're the *Devil* in Disguise - Elvis Presley


----------



## MSC

Prisoner in Disguise - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Folsom *Prison *Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## ChefJune

*Prisoner* of Love -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *Stinks -  J. Geils Band


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* in Bloom -- Jack Benny, Bing Crosby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *the One You're With - Crosby, Stills, and Nash, without Young


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## Andy M.

Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## Dawgluver

Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport-Rolf Harris


----------



## LPBeier

Can't Buy Me *Love* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Way *Down *Yonder in New Orleans - Freddie Cannon

or

You *Can't *Take The Honky Tonk Out Of The Girl - Brooks & Dunn

ladies choice


----------



## Dawgluver

Let's go with
Downtown- Petula Clark


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let me *Down *Easy - Billy Currington


----------



## Dawgluver

Let Me Entertain you-Gypsy Rose Lee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let *It Be - The Beatles


----------



## Dawgluver

I shall be released- Bob Dylan


----------



## joesfolk

Please release Me- Englebert Humperdink


----------



## Dawgluver

Please please me- Beatles

Glad you are able to see out of your remaining eye, JF!


----------



## MSC

Please Don't Ask About Barbara - Bobby Vee


----------



## Selkie

*Please* Forgive Me - Brian Adams


----------



## JR Longstroke

Forget me nots- Patrice rushen


----------



## ChefJune

Squeeze *Me* (But Please Don't Tease Me!) Joe Williams


----------



## JR Longstroke

Main squeeze-teena marie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Squeeze *Me In - Garth Brooks & Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Selkie

God Gave *Me* You - Blake Shelton


----------



## MSC

God Save the Queen - The Sex Pistols


----------



## Selkie

How Great Is Our God - Chris Tomlin


----------



## LPBeier

*Great* Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## JR Longstroke

I'm on fire- the temptations


----------



## Dawgluver

Fire down below- Bob Seger


----------



## JR Longstroke

I'm goin down-Mary j. Blige


----------



## Dawgluver

Down on me-Janis Joplin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bring Me *Down *- Miranda Lambert


----------



## Selkie

Bring The Rain - MercyMe


----------



## JR Longstroke

Can you stand the rain-new edition


----------



## Selkie

Don't Stand So Close to Me - The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last One *Stand*ing - Emerson Drive


----------



## MSC

*Last Night I Didn't Get To Sleep at All - Fifth Dimension*

Last Night I Didn't Get to Sleep at All - Fifth Dimension
(Sorry about the double entry, I messed up on the "submit")


----------



## Selkie

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Give Me Fever - Louie Prima and Keely Smith


----------



## JR Longstroke

Jungle fever-Stevie wonder


----------



## LPBeier

Fever - Peggy Lee, et al


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Fever* - Garth Brooks


----------



## LPBeier

*The* Last Thing On My Mind - Niel Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Were Always *On My Mind* - Elvis Presley


----------



## JR Longstroke

Always and forever-heatwave


----------



## MSC

You Can't Always Get What You Want - The Stones


----------



## ChefJune

*What You* See is *What You* Get -- Dramatics


----------



## Selkie

What You Won't Do For Love - Bobby Caldwell


----------



## MSC

Hey Won't You Play Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Somebody *To Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## JR Longstroke

Somebody loves you baby-patti labelle


----------



## Selkie

Baby Come Back - Player


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-Alot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back *in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## MSC

I'm Walking Backwards For Christmas - Spike Milligan


----------



## Selkie

Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## JR Longstroke

The Christmas song. Nay king cole


----------



## ChefJune

Hi JR:  "the Christmas Song" doesn't fit with the game at this time. You have to incorporate one of the words in the previous song title in the title you post.

It's a good idea to read post one of any game before you start playing. The game is well explained there.  Oh, and welcome to discusscooking.com! 

*Walking* in Rhythm -- The Blackbyrds


----------



## Dawgluver

ChefJune said:
			
		

> Hi JR:  "the Christmas Song" doesn't fit with the game at this time. You have to incorporate one of the words in the previous song title in the title you post.
> 
> It's a good idea to read post one of any game before you start playing. The game is well explained there.  Oh, and welcome to discusscooking.com!
> 
> Walking in Rhythm -- The Blackbyrds



It looks like JR and Selkie posted at the exact same time.  This has happened to me too!

The rhythm is gonna get you-Gloria Estafan


----------



## Selkie

Rhythm of Love - Plain White Ts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like We Never *Love*d Before - Faith Hill and Tim McGraw


----------



## MSC

Before & After - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Every Kiss *Before *This - SHEDaisy


----------



## ChefJune

*Before* You -- Joe Williams and Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You*'ve lost that Loving Feeling - Righteous Brothers or Tom Cruise & Anthony Edwards


----------



## Selkie

Baby, I Need Your *Loving* - The Four Tops


----------



## ChefJune

*Loving* You -- Minnie Riperton


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> *Loving* You -- Minnie Riperton


Oh, June, she had the most beautiful voice (a several octave range).  It is a shame she died so young, but this was an incredible hit.

He Stopped *Loving* Her Today - George Jones


----------



## Selkie

You Make *Loving* Fun - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Make you cry - Jonathan Coultan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Loving You *Make*s Me A Better Man - Vince Gill


----------



## Dawgluver

If loving you is wrong-Luther Ingram


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll Go On *Loving *You - Alan Jackson


----------



## Dawgluver

Loving touching Squeezing - Jourmey


----------



## MSC

Squeeze Box - The Who


----------



## Selkie

Music Box Dancer - Frank Mills


----------



## ChefJune

His is the Only *Music* that Makes Me *Dance* -- Barbra Streisand, Carmen McRae


----------



## MSC

Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> His is the Only *Music* that Makes Me *Dance* -- Barbra Streisand, Carmen McRae


Going with this one because it was first.

I Hope You *Dance* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart *Of Stone - Rolling Stones

ETA: Looks like I went with the OTHER one!


----------



## Selkie

*Dance* With Me - Orleans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All She Wants To Do Is *Dance *- Don Henley


----------



## ChefJune

*All* I *Want *is You -- U2


----------



## JR Longstroke

You're all I need to get by-Marvin Gaye Tammy Terrell


----------



## ChefJune

*You're* My Everything -- Temptations


----------



## Selkie

*Everything* I Own - Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Your Everything - Keith Urban


----------



## JR Longstroke

Everything is everything-Donny Hathaway


----------



## Dawgluver

Everything is beautiful- Ray Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're My *Everything *- The Temptations


----------



## Dawgluver

You are my special angel- Bobby Vinton


----------



## JR Longstroke

Angel of mine-monica


----------



## Dawgluver

Just call me angel of the morning-Melanie


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Angel Standing By - Jewel


----------



## Selkie

Lips of an Angel - Hinder


----------



## ChefJune

Earth *Angel* -- The Penguins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pretty Little *Angel *Eyes - Curtis Lee


----------



## MSC

Pretty Ballerina - Left Bank


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pretty Baby - Dean Martin


----------



## ChefJune

*Baby* It's You -- Shirelles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby *Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm back in the saddle again- Gene Autry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Be Us *Again *- Lonestar


----------



## MSC

Love Will tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## Selkie

Never My Love - The Association


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Will Keep Us Together -- The Captain & Tennille


----------



## MSC

You Keep Me Hangin' On - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## ChefJune

*You*'re the Top -- Ella, Barbra Streisand, Fred Astaire


----------



## MSC

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## Selkie

Smoke Rings In The Dark - Gary Allen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Smoke *on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Dawgluver

Smoke smoke smoke that cigarette- Tex Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll Take *That *as a Yes - Phil Vassar


----------



## Dawgluver

That'll be the day -Buddy Holly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Day*s of Wine and Roses - Andy Williams


----------



## Dawgluver

Roses on my grave-Papa Roach


----------



## LPBeier

*Roses* Are Red - Bobby Vinton


----------



## MSC

Red Roses For a Blue Lady - From Vaughn Monroe to Wayne Newton


----------



## Selkie

The Lady In Red - Chris De Burgh


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Three Times a *Lady* - The Commodores


----------



## ChefJune

*Lady* -- Lionel Richie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dude Looks Like a *Lady *- Aerosmith


----------



## MSC

Lookin' Out My Back Door - CCR


----------



## ChefJune

*My* Romance -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My *Kind of Town - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

Little Town Flirt - Del Shannon


----------



## Selkie

My *Little* Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Little Dune Buggy - Presidents of The United States of America


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little Deuce Coup - Beach Boys


----------



## MSC

Little Bit Me, a Little bit You - Monkeys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little Bit*ty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## Selkie

Oh Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Hearted *Woman *- George Jones


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Gypsy *Woman* by Brian Hyland


----------



## MSC

The gypsy Cried - Lou Christie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She *Cried *- Jay & The Americans


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cry Baby - Janis Joplin


----------



## Somebunny

Baby Got Back - Sir Mix Alot 

Sorry!   I just had to do it ;-)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

All good. I used that one a while back myself.

Lookin' out my Back Door - CCR


----------



## MSC

Backfield in Motion - Mel & Tim


----------



## Selkie

The Loco-Motion - Little Eva


----------



## ChefJune

*The* Love You Save -- Jackson 5


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The *End - The Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

*The End* of a Love Affair -- Billie Holiday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No *End *in Sight - Katrina Elam


----------



## MSC

Out of Sight, Out of Mind - The Five Keys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Think I'm Going *Out of* my Head - Little Anthony & The Imperials


----------



## ChefJune

*Going* to Chicago -- Joe Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Going *to Pretoria - Smotheres Brothers


----------



## Selkie

*Going* To The Chapel - The Dixie Cups


----------



## Dawgluver

Crying in the chapel- Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crying *- Roy Orbison


----------



## MSC

Don't Let the Sun catch You Crying - Gerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## Selkie

House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## ChefJune

A *House* is not a Home -- Dionne Warwick


----------



## Selkie

ChefJune said:


> A *House* is not a Home -- Dionne Warwick



Oh, I like that song!

Brick *House* - Commodores


----------



## ChefJune

Come Onna My *House* -- Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Every Light in the *House *Is On - Trace Atkins


----------



## ChefJune

Light My Fire -- Jose Feliciano


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fire *Down Below - Bob Seger


----------



## ChefJune

*Down* Among the Sheltering Palms -- The Chordettes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down *to the River to Pray - Allison Krauss


----------



## Dawgluver

Cry me a river- Joe Cocker


----------



## MSC

Many Rivers to Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## Selkie

Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## ChefJune

Dawgluver said:


> Cry me a river- Joe Cocker


 
I've never heard his version. Always associated that song with Julie London.

By the *River* Saint Marie -- Joe Williams


----------



## Selkie

Stand *By* Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## MSC

Standing in the Shadows of Love - The Four Tops


----------



## Dawgluver

ChefJune said:
			
		

> I've never heard his version. Always associated that song with Julie London.
> 
> By the River Saint Marie -- Joe Williams



1970, Mad Dogs and Englishmen

The shadow of your smile-Tony Bennett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Selkie said:


> Stand *By* Your Man - Tammy Wynette



I liked the Hillary Clinton version!

When Savanah Smiles - Brian Champion


----------



## ChefJune

*Smile* -- Jerry Butler and Betty Everett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Make Me *Smile *- Chicago


----------



## jusnikki

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Make Me *Smile *- Chicago


 

You *Make* Me Wanna.. Usher


----------



## ChefJune

*You Make Me* Feel Brand New -- Stylistics


----------



## jusnikki

You Found *Me* --- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## ChefJune

Welcome, jusnikki!

Love *Me* -- Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tell *Me *Something Good - Chaka Khan & Rufus


----------



## jusnikki

ChefJune said:


> Welcome, jusnikki!


 
Thanks ChefJune 



*Something* To Talk About~~ Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Dawgluver

Something in the way she moves-Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*In *My Life - The Beatles


----------



## MSC

Once in a Lifetime - Talking Heads


----------



## Selkie

Yesterday Once More - The Carpenters


----------



## ChefJune

For *Once* in My Life -- Stevie Wonder (and Tony Bennett)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's My *Life *- The Animals


----------



## MSC

Take These Chains From My Heart - Ray Charles


----------



## ChefJune

With *These* Hands -- Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Slow *Hand *- Pointer Sisters (Original) Conway Twitty (Response)


----------



## jusnikki

Slow And Easy ~~ Zapp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take It *Easy *- The Eagles


----------



## MSC

Ballad of Easy Rider - The Byrds


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Rider*s On The Storm by The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Storm*y - Classics IV


----------



## Kristi

Ridin the storm out.... REO Speedwagon


----------



## lavfiler

Riders On The Storm - The Doors.


----------



## Selkie

Ghost *Riders* In The Sky - Outlaws


----------



## ChefJune

*Ghost* of a Chance -- Diana Krall, Billie Holiday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take a *Chance *On Me - Abba


----------



## Kristi

Chances Are-Johnny Mathis


----------



## ChefJune

*Are* You Lonesome Tonight -- Elvis


----------



## MSC

I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## lavfiler

*I'm So *Tired - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I'm *Yours - Carolyn Dawn Johnson


----------



## ChefJune

*Yours* is My Heart Alone -- Mario Lanza


----------



## Selkie

You Are Not *Alone* - Michael Jackson


----------



## jusnikki

I would Die For *You* ~~ Prince


----------



## lavfiler

*You *Can't Do That - The Beatles


----------



## jusnikki

Anytime _You _Need A Friend~~Mariah Carey


----------



## lavfiler

*Anytime *At All - The Beatles


----------



## jusnikki

*All* My Love~~Debarge


----------



## lavfiler

*All *You Need Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## jusnikki

What's *Love* Got To Do With It~~Tina Turner


----------



## lavfiler

I've *Got* A Feeling - The Beatles


----------



## jusnikki

Taking *A *Chance~~Whitney Houston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Taking *Care of Business - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Kristi

Take this job and shove it---David Allen Coe


----------



## Selkie

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## MSC

jusnikki said:


> Taking *A *Chance~~Whitney Houston


FYI--we're trying not to use "a", "an", "and" and "the" as the connecting word for the next title unless absolutely necessary as it's too easy to find one of those in most song titles.
Baby, Let Me take You Home - The Animals


----------



## Selkie

Take Me *Home* Tonight - Eddie Money


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tonight - Natlie Wood & Richard Beymer


----------



## jusnikki

MSC said:


> FYI--we're trying not to use "a", "an", "and" and "the" as the connecting word for the next title unless absolutely necessary as it's too easy to find one of those in most song titles.
> Baby, Let Me take You Home - The Animals


 

Ok sorry 

Tonight's The Night~~Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Night *Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## MSC

She's About a Mover - Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Something in the Way *She Moves *- The Beatles


----------



## Selkie

*Something* Like That - Tim McGraw


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Must Be Doing *Something *Right -Billy Currington


----------



## MSC

I Guess the Lord Must Live in New York City - Nilsson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brand *New *Key - Melanie


----------



## MSC

Let's Lock the Door and Throw Away the Key - Jay and the Americans


----------



## Selkie

Knockin' On Heaven's *Door* - Bob Dylan


----------



## ChefJune

*Knock* on Wood -- Sam & Dave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama Said *Knock *You Out - LL Cool J


----------



## ChefJune

Tell *Mama* (All About It) Etta James


----------



## MSC

Mama He Treats Your Daughter Mean - Ruth Brown


----------



## ChefJune

*Mean* to Me -- Billie Holiday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mean* - Taylor Swift


----------



## Selkie

Mean Girls - Sugarland


----------



## ChefJune

*Girls* Just Want to Have Fun -- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MSC

Are You a Boy or Are You a Girl - The Barbarians


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Are You *Strong Enough to be My Man - Sheryl Crow


----------



## MSC

Only the Strong Survive - Jerry Butler


----------



## Selkie

Country Strong - Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## ChefJune

Selkie said:


> Country Strong - Gwyneth Paltrow


 
She sings? 

Take Me Home, *Country* Roads - John Denver


----------



## Selkie

ChefJune said:


> She sings?



Yep! 

Amazon.com: Country Strong (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack): Soundtrack: MP3 Downloads


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Was Almost Home - Craig Morgan


----------



## MSC

I Almost Lost My Mind - Ivory Joe Hunter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Almost *Persuaded - David Houston


----------



## ChefJune

Friendly Persuasion (it's from the same word as "Persuaded") -- Pat Boone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Miss My *Friend* - Darryl Worley


----------



## tastypastry

Just a *friend *- biz markie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Best *Friend *- Tim McGraw


----------



## ChefJune

The *Best* is Yet to Come -- Tony Bennett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come *Go With Me - Del Vikings


----------



## Selkie

They're *Coming* To Take *Me* Away, Ha Ha! - Napoleon XIV


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Take *the Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## Selkie

Brown Eyed *Girl* - Van Morrison


----------



## Weasel120101

Bad, Bad Leroy *Brown*, Jim Croce


----------



## ChefJune

Don't It Make These *Brown* Eyes Blue -- Crystal Gayle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue *Moon - The Marcels


----------



## ChefJune

Allegheny *Moon* -- Patti Page


----------



## Selkie

Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Honky Tonk *Bad*onkadonk - Trace Atkins


----------



## MSC

It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels - Kitty Wells


----------



## Selkie

Angel Of The Morning - Merilee Rush and the Turnabouts


----------



## MSC

In the Wee Small Hours of the Morning - Sinatra &anybody else who does the American songbook


----------



## ChefJune

*Morning* Has Broken -- Cat Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Broken *Wing - Martina McBride


----------



## Selkie

Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## Aunt Bea

They call the wind Maria - Ed Ames


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Watch the Wind Blow By - Tim McGraw


----------



## MSC

All Along the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Along *Comes Mary - The Association


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mary's a grand old name - George M Cohan


----------



## MSC

I'm My Own Grandpa - Phil Harris & Homer & Jethroe among others


----------



## Selkie

On *My Own* - Patti LaBelle


----------



## Aunt Bea

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What's Your Name - Don & Juan


----------



## Dawgluver

You're Beautiful-James Blunt


----------



## Selkie

You Are So Beautiful - Joe Crocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beautiful *Goodbyes - Jenifer Hanson


----------



## MSC

Goodbye Cruel World - James Darren


----------



## Selkie

*Goodbye* My Friend - Linda Ronstadt & Aaron Neville


----------



## ChefJune

Old *Friend* - Phyllis Hyman


----------



## Selkie

*Old* Time Rock & Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## ChefJune

*In a* Sentimental Mood -- Duke Ellington


----------



## MSC

Sentimental Journey - Doris Day + many more


----------



## jusnikki

What A Man (Salt n Peppa)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Call The *Man* by Celine Dion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

jusnikki said:


> What A Man (Salt n Peppa)





> Reminder:
> 
> The idea is to post a song title relative to the previous one;
> for instance...
> 
> THE NAME GAME
> 
> THE *GAME *OF LOVE
> 
> *GAME*S PEOPLE PLAY
> 
> *PLAY*ING FOR KEEPS
> 
> FINDERS* KEEP*ERS............ETC. ETC.




Mr. Tambourine *Man *- Bob Dylan


----------



## jusnikki

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mr. Tambourine *Man *- Bob Dylan


 

I'm sorry I could have swore there was a song there with man in the title. I guess I'm going looney..lol. I'll be more careful..


A Man Called Jesus


----------



## ChefJune

*Call* Me Irresponsible -- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kiss *Me* by Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## ChefJune

Hold Me, Thrill Me, *Kiss Me* -- Connie Francis, U2


----------



## Aunt Bea

The thrill is gone - B B King


----------



## jusnikki

Gone too Soon - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stay *Gone* - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## Aunt Bea

Say you'll stay until tomorrow - Tom Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

jusnikki said:


> I'm sorry I could have swore there was a song there with man in the title. I guess I'm going looney..lol. I'll be more careful..
> 
> 
> A Man Called Jesus




You were probably on a preceding page. I've done that many, many times. The link doesn't always take you to the very last posting.


*Stay *Just a Little Bit Longer - The Chantels


----------



## MSC

It's a Long Way to Tipperary - Old music hall song


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Long Time Coming (or Long Time Gone depending on the source) - Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## Selkie

If I Could Turn Back *Time* - Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's My *Turn* - Diana Ross


----------



## ChefJune

*It's My* Party -- Lesley Gore


----------



## MSC

Party Doll - Buddy Knox


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Party *For Two - Shania Twain & Billy Currington


----------



## Selkie

Here For The *Party* - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We're having a *party *- Sam Cooke


----------



## MSC

You're Having My Baby - Paul Anka


----------



## Selkie

Be My *Baby* - The Ronettes


----------



## ChefJune

*Be* Mine Tonight - Grover Washington


----------



## MSC

Most Likely You Go Your Way And I'll go Mine - Dylan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Go* Away Little Girl by Donny Osmond


----------



## Selkie

My Little Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*My* Funny Valentine by Frank Sinatra


----------



## Selkie

Funny Girl - Barbara Streisand


----------



## ChefJune

*Girl* Why You Wanna Make Me Blue - Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Come a *Little *Bit Closer - Jay and the Americans


----------



## ChefJune

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Come a *Little *Bit Closer - Jay and the Americans


 
Sir:  did you read the song title before you posted this?  It's kinda long and there arenot any of these words in it!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ChefJune said:


> Sir:  did you read the song title before you posted this?  It's kinda long and there arenot any of these words in it!



I was going off of Go Away Little Girl by Donny Osmond. One of the failures of this message board format is that it doesn't go to the last posted item when you open it.



Do You Wanna Dance? - Bobby Freeman


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Dance* With Me by 112


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All She Wants to Do is *Dance *- Don Henley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Do* Me Baby by Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby*'s Got Her Blue Jeans On - Mel McDaniel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Blue* Eyes by Elton John


----------



## MSC

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was going off of Go Away Little Girl by Donny Osmond. One of the failures of this message board format is that it doesn't go to the last posted item when you open it.
> 
> 
> 
> An observation re this 'glitch', check to see how many pages there are when you're posting, because the thread 'moves on' to the next page when approx 100 pages have been reached.  So back up and go to the "last post" link and that'll take you to the right place.


----------



## MSC

From "Blue eyes"
Teardrops From My Eyes - ruth Brown


----------



## Aunt Bea

Too many teardrops too late - Jan Howard


----------



## Selkie

Lonely Teardrops - Jackie Wilson


----------



## ChefJune

Ask the *Lonely* -- Four Tops


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## jusnikki

Only You ~~ Ashanti


----------



## ChefJune

I Love *You* 1000 Times -- the Platters


----------



## jusnikki

Sign of the *Times* ~~ Prince


----------



## Aunt Bea

The times they are a-changin - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Changes - David Bowie


----------



## Aunt Bea

going through changes - Eminem


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Going* Out Of My Head - Little Anthony & The Imperials


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Can't Get You out of My Head - Kyle Minogue (probably butchered her name)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Head*s Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## Dawgluver

Head Games-Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Games* People Play - Joe South


----------



## Aunt Bea

Play Me - Neil Diamond


----------



## MSC

Oldest Established Permanent Floating Crap Game in New York - Sinatra in Guys & Dolls


----------



## Selkie

The Boy From *New York* City - The Ad Libs


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Oldest Established Permanent Floating Crap Game in New York - Sinatra in Guys & Dolls


 
Great song title, but how'd you get to that out of "Play Me?"

*From* Here to Eternity - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Here* for the Party - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## jusnikki

Party All The Time~~Eddie Murphy


----------



## ChefJune

*Time* on my Hands -- Billie Holiday


----------



## MSC

ChefJune said:


> Great song title, but how'd you get to that out of "Play Me?"
> 
> Because the last post I saw was "Games People Play, and obviously somebody beat me to the "punch" and even though I used the "last post" link as I pointed out a few posts back, when approx a hundred pages have been reached, it shifts over to the next page and there's no way to check what the last post was, so Mea culpa, and I guess no gold stars for me---oh darn, I was counting on them.
> Turn Back the Hands of Time - Tyrone Davis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *is on my Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Dawgluver

Not your fault, MSC.  I have also posted at the exact same time as someone else, it's a crapshoot as to who gets posted first.  If you are second, you scurry around to hit the edit button!  I have also embarassed myself by not looking at the next page.  Again, if I catch it, much scurrying!

Time of my life-David Cook


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's *My Life* by Bonjovi


----------



## Dawgluver

It's my life and I'll do what I want-Animals


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Girls Just *Want* To Have Fun by Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whiskey *Girl *- Toby Keith


----------



## Selkie

Bad Girls - Donna Summer


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bad to the bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bad *Boys - Bob Marley


----------



## MSC

Born Under a Bad Sign - Albert King


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Born* To Be Wild by Steppenwolf


----------



## MSC

Cry of the Wild Goose - Frankie Laine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cry*ing Over You - ABBA


----------



## Selkie

Are *You* Going To Kiss Me Or Not? - Thompson Square


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kiss *This! - Aaron Tippin


----------



## MSC

Nothing Can change This Love - Sam Cooke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You Say *Nothing* At All - Allison Krauss and Union Station


----------



## MSC

Ain't Nothing Like the Real Thing - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*The* Way We Were by Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When *We Were* Beautiful- Bon Jovi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*We* Belong by Pat Benatar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Belong to Me - The Duprees


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Want* You* *To* Want *Me* by Cheap Trick


----------



## MSC

Who Wants To Be a Millionaire - Sinatra


----------



## Selkie

I Want To Know What Love Is - Foreigner


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Makes the World Go Round - Deon Jackson


----------



## MSC

Sally Go Round the Roses - The Jaynetts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Want *To Be Loved By You - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## jusnikki

Once You've *Loved* Somebody ~~ Dixie Chicks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

To *Love* *Somebody* - The (original) Bee Gees


----------



## jusnikki

Wanna *Love* You Girl ~~ Robin Thicke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Will Keep Us Together - Neil Sedaka or The Captain & Tennille


----------



## jusnikki

*Keep* Your Head Up ~~ Chaka Khan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hold Your *Head Up* - Argent


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Bang *Your Head* by Quiet Riot


----------



## MSC

She Bangs the Drums - Stone Roses


----------



## Selkie

She Works Hard For The Money - Donna Summer


----------



## ChefJune

*Money* Honey - Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For The Love Of *Money*-O' Jays


----------



## MSC

If You've Got the Money, I've Got the Time - Lefty Frizzell


----------



## LPBeier

*Time* - Pink Floyd
(sorry, but it's a good song and at least there are lots of time songs!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In The Summer*time* - Roger Miller


----------



## mudbug

Time Loves a Hero - Little FEat


----------



## ChefJune

*Time* is on My Side - Irma Thomas


----------



## jusnikki

Time After Time ~~ Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MSC

After the Lights Go Down Low - Al Hibbler


----------



## jusnikki

Let Me Lay You Down ~~ Usher


----------



## mudbug

I Come From the Land *Down* Under - Men At Work


----------



## MSC

Down In Mexico - The Coasters


----------



## mudbug

*Down*town - Petula Clark


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Down* On The Corner by CCR


----------



## jusnikki

Meet Me At The Corner ~~ Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## mudbug

At The Hop - Bill Haley (and Sha Na Na)


----------



## jusnikki

Do The Bunny Hop ~~ Da Entourage


----------



## mudbug

Do You Believe in Magic - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## jusnikki

I Believe In You and Me ~~ Whitney Houston


----------



## mudbug

Me and Bobby McGee - Janis (and Kris)


----------



## jusnikki

Killing Me Softly With His Song ~~ The fugees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Me Like a Song -  Kimmie Rhodes


----------



## jusnikki

What's Love Got To Do With It ~~ Tina Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *on the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rock me gently - Andy Kim


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It’s Still *Rock *And Roll To Me – Billy Joel


----------



## MSC

In The Still Of The Night - The Five Satins


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Marrakesh Night - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Selkie

Let's Don't Call It A *Night* - Casey James


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tender is the night - Jackson Browne


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rainy night in Georgia - Conway Twitty and many others


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Set Fire to the Rain - Adele


----------



## Selkie

It Never Rains in Southern California - Albert Hammond


----------



## ChefJune

Garden in the *Rain* - Diana Krall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## jusnikki

I Wanna Go Outside In The Rain ~~ Keith Sweat


----------



## MSC

Laughing On The Outside - Aretha Franklin


----------



## ChefJune

I'm On the *Outside* Looking In - Little Anthony & the Imperials!


----------



## mudbug

I'm a Loser - the Beatles


----------



## jusnikki

I'm Not A Loser ~~ Descendants


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Loser* by Beck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Come a Little Bit C*loser* - Jay & the Americans


----------



## Selkie

A Change Is Gonna *Come* - Sam Cooke


----------



## Aunt Bea

Wind of change - The Scorpions


----------



## Selkie

Catch The *Wind* - Donovan


----------



## Aunt Bea

Catch a falling star - Perry Como


----------



## ChefJune

*Star* Eyes - Sarah Vaughan, Grady Tate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexy *Eyes* - Dr. Hook


----------



## MSC

The Bluest Eyes in Texas - Restless Heart


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Suite Judy Blue Eyes - Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Blue *- The Fleetwoods


----------



## Aunt Bea

Blue eyes cryin in the rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Selkie

A Year Without Rain - Selena Gomez


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rain *Is A Good Thing - Luke Bryan


----------



## MSC

The Thing - Phil Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Don't Want To Miss A *Thing *- Mark Chesnutt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

We* Don't* Have* To* Take Our Clothes Off by Jermaine Stewart


----------



## Selkie

It's Gonna *Take* A Miracle - Deniece Williams


----------



## Aunt Bea

Take my breath away - Berlin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take* Me As I Am - Mary J Blige


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Where *I* Come From by Alan Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Where *is the Love - Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway


----------



## Selkie

*Love* You Like A *Love* Song - Selena Gomez


----------



## Aunt Bea

Love is in the air - Tom Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## MSC

Hurt - Timi Yuro
(Sorry, there are lots of songs with 'hurt' in the title, and this one is IMO a terrif song and record)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Always *Hurt* the One You Love - Spike Jones


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

What You Thought You Need - Jack Johnson


----------



## Dawgluver

You Needed Me - Anne Murray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Because *You *Loved *Me *- Jodee Messina


----------



## Selkie

I Knew I *Loved* You - Savage Garden


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Like We Never *Loved* At All by Faith Hill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Could *Never* Love You Enough - Erasure


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Love* Injection by Jody Watley


----------



## MSC

Ain't No Love In The Heart of the City - Bobby Blue bland


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Boy From New York *City* by The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

New York New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*New* Kid In Town by The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Down*town* by Petula Clark


----------



## MSC

Downtown Train - Tom Waits


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The A Train - Ella Fitzgerald (and various others)


----------



## Selkie

Crazy *Train* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Aunt Bea

Midnight train to Georgia - Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black Train - Josh Turner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Train* Kept A Rollin' by Aerosmith


----------



## MSC

Midnight Special Train - Big Joe Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Are My *Special *Angel - Bobby Vinton


----------



## MSC

Devil or Angel - The Clovers


----------



## Selkie

*Angel* Baby - Rosie and the Originals


----------



## barbieq

Angel of the Morning
or
Baby Love


----------



## Selkie

Lips of an Angel - Hinder


----------



## ChefJune

*Angel *Eyes - Ella Fitzgerald, Sinatra


----------



## barbieq

Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Angel* by Celine Dion and R Kelly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Vanilla Bean said:


> *Angel* by Celine Dion and R Kelly





barbieq said:


> Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles



Okay I can cover them both: Pretty Little *Angel Eyes* - Curtis Lee


----------



## ChefJune

*Pretty* Woman -- Roy Orbison


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Witchy *Woman* by The Eagles


----------



## MSC

Ding Dong, the Witch is Dead - Fifth Estate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Ding*-a-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*My* Way by Frank Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Way* of the World - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

End of the World as we Know it - REM


----------



## ChefJune

This is *the End* of a Beautiful Friendship - Joe Williams


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You Are So *Beautiful* by Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Everything is *Beautiful *- Ray Stevens


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You Are The First, My Last, My *Everything* by Barry White


----------



## barbieq

At Last by Etta James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last *Train to Clarksville - The Monkeys


----------



## MSC

Long Train Runnin' - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Selkie

Mystery *Train* - Elvis Presley


----------



## ChefJune

Ah! Sweet* Mystery* of Life - Bing Crosby


----------



## Vanilla Bean

That's *Life* by Frank Sinatra


----------



## MSC

Life is But a Dream - Earls


----------



## ChefJune

Hey, Mr. *Dream* Merchant -- Jerry Butler


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Hey* Jude by Paul McCartney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey *Hey My My - Neil Young


----------



## barbieq

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## ChefJune

Na Na *Hey* Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey *Soul Sister - Train


----------



## MSC

Sister's Got A Boyfriend - Rufus Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

Soul *Sister*, Brown Sugar - Sam & Dave


----------



## jusnikki

I'm Your Sugar ~~ Sugarfoot


----------



## ChefJune

*Sugar* -- Stanley Turrentine


----------



## LPBeier

*Sugar, Sugar* - Archie (Andy Kim)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pour Some *Sugar *on Me - Taylor Swift & Def Leppard


----------



## barbieq

Sugar Pie Honey Bunch - The Four Tops


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honey*, I miss you - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## MSC

I Wouldn't Have Missed It For The World - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Selkie

We Have All The Time In *The World* - John Barry (_from the James Bond film - On Her Majesty's Secret Service_)


----------



## Vanilla Bean

We Are *The World* by Michael Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

*We're* in this Love Together - Al Jarreau


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## ChefJune

*Happy* Days Are Here Again - Barbra Streisand


----------



## MSC

Day By Day - The Four Freshmen


----------



## ChefJune

*By* the Time I Get to Phoenix - Glenn Campbell


----------



## jusnikki

Get Down On It ~~ Kool and the Gang


----------



## ChefJune

*Get On* Up -- Esquires


----------



## jusnikki

Up All Night ~~ Drake


----------



## ChefJune

*All Night* Long -- Lionel Richie


----------



## jusnikki

All Cried Out ~~ Lisa Lisa & The Cult Jam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She *Cried *- Jay & the Americans


----------



## Selkie

She Never *Cried* In Front Of Me - Toby Keith


----------



## ChefJune

It *Never* Rains in Southern California -- Albert Hammond


----------



## barbieq

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## MSC

Deep Purple - from Sinatra to Billy Ward & the dominos


----------



## ChefJune

*Deep* River -- Paul Robeson, Mahalia Jackson, others


----------



## jusnikki

Deep In My Heart ~~ Britney Spears


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My Sharona - The Knack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me and My Shadow - Al Jolson


----------



## Aunt Bea

Shadows on the wall - Moody Blues


----------



## MSC

Another Brick In The Wall - Pink floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just Another Lonely Night - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## MSC

Another Saturday Night - Sam Cooke


----------



## ChefJune

You and the *Night* and the Music - Joe Williams


----------



## jusnikki

Rhythm of the Night ~~ El Debarge


----------



## ChefJune

I've Got *Rhythm* by George & Ira Gershwin - Ella Fitzgerald and others


----------



## MSC

Rhythm of the Rain - Cascades


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Blame it on th Rain - Milli Vanilli


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## ChefJune

*Blame it on the* Bossa Nova -- Eydie Gorme


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Okay, so you were bossa novaing while I was posting. Got it!

*Blame *Canada - Robin Williams (really, I don't make this stuff up!)


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Canada, my home and native land.  Traditional anthem


----------



## barbieq

Canadian Sunset


----------



## MSC

Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## ChefJune

*Sunset* and the Mocking Bird - Duke Ellington


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red Sails in the *Sunset* - Patti Page


----------



## MSC

Smoothe Sailing Tonight - The Isley Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tonight*, *Tonight* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## MSC

Need You tonight - INXS


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Anchored in You - Shawn Mullins


----------



## ChefJune

*Anchor*s Away -- US Navy Song


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Over the Hills and Far Away - Nightwish (cover)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Ago And *Far Away* - James Taylor


----------



## jusnikki

Take My Love *Away *~~ Teedra Moses


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* Look *Away* -- from Flower Drum Song


----------



## jusnikki

Will You Still Love Me ~~ Chicago


----------



## MSC

Love Will Find a Way - Sam Cooke


----------



## jusnikki

Working My Way Back To You ~~ The Spinners


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Workin*' On A Groovy Thing - Fifth Dimension


----------



## ChefJune

The *Thing*s We Did Last Summer - Sinatra


----------



## jusnikki

Last Night ~~ The Stokes


----------



## MSC

I Couldn't Sleep a Wink Last Night - Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Last Night* When We Were Young - Sinatra, Carly Simon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young *Blood - Leon Russel


----------



## ChefJune

*Young* Love - Tab Hunter

(That was the first thing that popped into my head )  He was a terrible singer. Argh.


----------



## MSC

Young Man With a Horn - Doris Day


----------



## jusnikki

Young and In Love ~~ Jordan Sparks


----------



## Aunt Bea

Whats love got to do with it? - Tina turner


----------



## Selkie

Can You Feel The *Love* Tonight (from the movie The Lion King) - Elton John


----------



## Aunt Bea

Love is in the air - Tom Jones and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Your *Love *- Tim McGraw & Faith Hill


----------



## MSC

Your good Thing Is About To End - Mabel John


----------



## ChefJune

To the *End* of the Earth - Nat King Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*End *of the Innocence  - Don Henley


----------



## MSC

Sweet and Innocent - Donny Osmond - LOL, heard it once & never again!


----------



## ChefJune

*Sweet and* Lovely - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## MSC

A Sweet Woman Like You - Joe Tex


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Witchy *Woman - The Eagles


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Am *Woman *- Helen Reddy


----------



## barbieq

American Woman - by the Guess Who


----------



## ChefJune

I am *Woman*, You are Man - Barbra Streisand (from Funny Girl)


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My Moon My Man - Feist


----------



## jusnikki

Man In The Mirror ~~ Michael Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

Lover *Man* -- Billie Holiday


----------



## jusnikki

I Want To Be Your Lover ~~ Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Maybe I Miss *Your *Body - Cross Canadian Ragweed


----------



## jusnikki

Miss You Much ~~ Janet Jackson


----------



## MSC

Lawdy Miss Clawdy - Lloyd Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Don't Want to *Miss *a Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## jusnikki

A Thing Called Love ~~ Johnny Cash


----------



## ChefJune

What is This* Thing Called Love* -- Ella Fitzgerald, Billie Holiday


----------



## jusnikki

What You Waiting For ~~ Gwen Steffani


----------



## MSC

Tired Of Waiting - The Kinks


----------



## ChefJune

I'm So *Tired* of Being Alone - Al Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Alone *Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O' Sullivan


----------



## MSC

All Alone Am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## jusnikki

All She Wants To Do Is Dance ~~ Don Henley


----------



## ChefJune

*Dance* Me Loose - Arthur Godfrey


----------



## jusnikki

Dance With My Father ~~ Luther Vandross


----------



## MSC

Dancing Queen - Abba


----------



## ChefJune

*Dance* with Me - Orleans


----------



## jusnikki

Dance With Me Daughter of Mine ~~ John Mcdermott


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lets Dance - David Bowie

Put on your red shoes and dance!


----------



## ChefJune

*Let's* Begin - Ella Fitzgerald, Fred Astaire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Begin *the Beguine - Artie Shaw


----------



## ChefJune

*The* Twelfth of Never -- Johnny Mathis


----------



## jusnikki

Never Had A Dream Come True ~~ S Club 7


----------



## MSC

Never On Sunday - Nana Mouskouri


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sunday, Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## MSC

Blood On The Tracks - Dylan


----------



## ChefJune

The *Tracks* of My Tears -- Miracles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tears *on my Pillow - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## jusnikki

Lay Your Head On My Pillow ~~ Tony toni Tone


----------



## MSC

Head Like A Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ChefJune

You Go to my *Head* - Billie Holiday, Diana Krall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Put Your *Head* on my Shoulder - Paul Anka


----------



## ChefJune

*Put Your* Hand in the Hand - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strong Enough To Be *Your* Man - Travis Tritt


----------



## MSC

Manana Is Soon Enough for Me - Peggy Lee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Darlin' Be Home *Soon *- The Loving Spoonful


----------



## MSC

You Call Everybody Darling - Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call *Me - Chris Montez


----------



## MSC

Call Me Irresponsible - Jack Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## ChefJune

Touch *Me* in the Morning - Diana ross


----------



## jusnikki

Can't Touch This ~~ MC Hammer


----------



## MSC

Everything That touches You - Association


----------



## ChefJune

He *Touch*ed Me -- Vanessa Williams


----------



## MSC

*You got The Magic Touch - The Platters*

Everything That touches You - Association/subm


----------



## jusnikki

Touch and Go ~~ The Cars


----------



## ChefJune

Going to a Go-*Go* -- Miracles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let Me *Touch *You for a While - Allison Krause & Union Station


----------



## ChefJune

I beat you by a minute, Sir Loin!  We're Going to a Go-Go (Come on down!) now.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ChefJune said:


> I beat you by a minute, Sir Loin!  We're Going to a Go-Go (Come on down!) now.



Will you be dancing in a cage?

What's *Going *On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## MSC

No Matter What Sign You Are - Diana Ross & the Supremes


----------



## ChefJune

*Sign*ed, Sealed and Delivered - Stevie Wonder


----------



## MSC

Born Under a Bad Sign - Albert King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *too Late - The Ponytails


----------



## jusnikki

Born On The Bayou ~~ Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Bayou *- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## jusnikki

Blue Suede Shoes ~~Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Those *Shoes *- The Eagles


----------



## MSC

Hang Up My Rock & Roll Shoes - Chuck Willis


----------



## ChefJune

*Hang* On Sloopy - the McCoys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sloop *John B. - The Beach Boys


----------



## MSC

When Johnny Comes Marching Home - American Civil War song


----------



## jusnikki

Johnny B Goode ~~ Chuck Berry


----------



## ChefJune

Lady Be *Good* -- Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Luck be a *Lady *Tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Tonight* -- Carol Lawrence, Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tonight *I'm Yours - Rod Stewart


----------



## jusnikki

I'm Your Baby Tonight ~~ Whitney Houston


----------



## MSC

Don't Say Nothing Bad About My baby - The Cookies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ain't *Nothing *Like The Real Thing - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## MSC

Ain't No Love In The Heart Of The city - Bobby Blue Bland


----------



## jusnikki

Love Can Build A Bridge ~~ Judds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For Your *Love *- The Yardbirds


----------



## jusnikki

In Your Eyes ~~ Shirley Murdock


----------



## MSC

I've Got My Eyes On You - Sinatra


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

You Picked Me - A Fine Frenzy


----------



## MSC

Mississippi Cotton Picking Delta Town - Charlie Pride


----------



## ChefJune

*Delta* Dawn -- Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dawn *- The Four Seasons


----------



## ChefJune

*Dawn* of a Golden Age -- Roadrunner

(I had to look this one up!)


----------



## MSC

All The gold In california - The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gold* Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MSC

Silver, Blue & gold - Bad Company


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Silver* Bells - Bing Crosby


----------



## MSC

Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Bells *of St. Mary's - Bing Crosby & Ingrid Bergman


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## MSC

To Whom It May Concern - Bee gees


----------



## jusnikki

Who's Bed Have Your Boots Been Under ~~ Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

These *Boots *Were Made for Walkin" - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Debi

Boot Scootin' Boogie- Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boogie *Wonderland - Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## MSC

Shotgun boogie - Tennessee ernie Ford


----------



## ChefJune

*Boogie* Down - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boogie* Nights - Earth Wind & Fire 


Earth Wind & Fire seemed to do a lot of boogying


----------



## MSC

Let the Boogie Woogie Roll - Clyde McPhatter


----------



## ChefJune

*Roll *'em Pete - Joe Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Big Boy *Pete* - Grateful Dead


----------



## ChefJune

Little *Boy* Blue - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Am I *Blue*? - Billie Holiday


----------



## jusnikki

Blue Angels ~~ Pras Michel


----------



## ChefJune

*Blue* Velvet - Arthur Prysock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Black *Velvet* - Alannah Myles


----------



## ChefJune

Back to *Black* -- Amy Winehouse


----------



## jusnikki

Back In Your Arms Again ~~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Open *Arms* - Journey


----------



## ChefJune

*Open* the Door to Your Heart - Darrell Banks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another *Door* - Carly Simon


----------



## MSC

This Door Swings Both Ways - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Knockin' On Heaven's *Door* - Eric Clapton


----------



## MSC

I Hear You Knocking - Smiley Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can't You *Hear *My Heartbeat - Herman's Hermits


----------



## MSC

I Sold My Heart To The Junkman - The starlets


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Piece of my *Heart *- Janis Joplin


----------



## MSC

Bits And Pieces - Dave Clark Five


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pickin' Up the *Pieces *- Poco


----------



## ChefJune

I Fall to *Pieces* - Patsy Cline


----------



## MSC

I Can't Stand Up For Falling Down - Sam & Dave


----------



## ChefJune

*Stand* By Your Man - Tammy Wynette wrote the song and made it famous, but I've always loved the version by Candi Staton. Amazing the number and variety of artists who have recorded this.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last One *Stand*ing - Emerson Drive


----------



## ChefJune

*Last* Dance for Love -- Donna Summer


----------



## MSC

The Last Time I Saw Paris - Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

April in Paris -- Count Basie


----------



## MSC

The Poor People of Paris - Les Baxter


----------



## ChefJune

*People* Make the World Go Round -- Stylistics


----------



## MSC

Grits Ain't Groceries All Around the World - Little Milton  (LOL yes for real, and a good record)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welcome to my *World *- Jim Reeves


----------



## MSC

Welcome To My Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## ChefJune

Color *My* World - Chicago


----------



## jusnikki

Share My World ~~ Debarge


----------



## MSC

Share What You Got, But Keep What You Need - William Bell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Share *the Land - The Guess Who


----------



## MSC

Land Of 1000 Dances - Chris Kenner


----------



## ChefJune

MSC said:


> Land Of 1000 Dances - Chris Kenner


 
Never heard of "Chris Kenner." That's Wilson Pickett's song!

*Dance* With Me - Orleans


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dance, Magic Dance - David Bowie, Soundtrack of Labrynth


----------



## mudbug

Do You Believe in *Magic* - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Believe *- Elvis Presley


----------



## MSC

In response to "I Believe"
I Can't Believe That You're In Love With Me - Sinatra


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I *Believe* I can Fly by R Kelly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born to *Fly* - Sara Evans


----------



## Aunt Bea

Born in the U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *to be Wild - Stepenwolf


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Wild* Thing by Ton Loc


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild *Angels - Martina McBride


----------



## MSC

Wild West Hero - ELO


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Need a *Hero* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## MSC

Three Week Hero - P. J. Proby


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Jukebox Hero - Foreigner


----------



## ChefJune

*Hero* - Mariah Carey


----------



## MSC

Hero Takes a Fall - The Bangles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take *Me as I Am - Sugarland


----------



## jusnikki

Don't Take Your Love Away ~~ Avant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't *Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MSC

I Think I Made a Boo Boo - Rufus Thomas


----------



## ChefJune

*Think* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When I *Think *About Angels - Jamie O'Neal


----------



## ChefJune

*When* You Wish Upon a Star - Miles Davis, (from Pinocchio)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Don't Have to Be a *Star *- Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis Jr


----------



## MSC

Don't Mess With bill - The Marvelettes


----------



## ChefJune

*Don't* Be That Way - Ella Fitzgerald, Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Way *We Were - Barbara Streisand


----------



## MSC

When You Were Sweet Sixteen - Perry Como


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sixteen *Candles - The Crests


----------



## jusnikki

Sweet Sixteen ~~ Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Was Only *Sixteen *- Captain Hook


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Only* The Lonely by Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dont Let Me Be *Lonely *Tonight - James Taylor


----------



## ChefJune

*Lonely* Teardrops -- Jackie Wilson


----------



## jusnikki

I Get Lonely ~~ Janet Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Won't Ever Be *Lonely *- Andy Griggs


----------



## ChefJune

(*Won't You* Come Home) Bill Bailey? - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I was Almost Home - Craig Morgan


----------



## jusnikki

I Almost Let Go ~~ Kurt Carr


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let*'s Be Us Again - Lonestar


----------



## jusnikki

Never Again ~~ Kelly Clarkson


----------



## ChefJune

*Never *Can Say Goodbye - Michael Jackson, Clifton Davis


----------



## jusnikki

Say, Say, Say ~~ Michael Jackson and Paul McCartney


----------



## ChefJune

*Say* You Say Me -- Lionel Richie


----------



## jusnikki

You, Me, and He ~~ Mtume


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You *Look Good In My Shirt - Keith Urban


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Maybe this will fly- maybe not.........



Over 900 pages. Nah, it ain't gonna fly!


----------



## ChefJune

*You* Do Something to Me -- Sinatra, Ella


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something *Stupid - Frank & Nancy Sinatra


----------



## ChefJune

*Stupid* Cupid - Pam Rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cupid *- Sam Cooke


----------



## ChefJune

The *Cupid* Shuffle - Cupid  (We need to give this "Cupid" stuff a rest. don't think there are any more "Cupid" songs, anyway!)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cupid's Chokehold - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

ChefJune said:


> The *Cupid* Shuffle - Cupid  (We need to give this "Cupid" stuff a rest. don't think there are any more "Cupid" songs, anyway!)



You asked for it. You're gonna LOVE this one:

*Choke *Me, Spank Me, Pull My Hair - Xzibit


----------



## jusnikki

LOL


Whip My Hair ~~ Willow Smith


----------



## ChefJune

*My* Romance - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Third Rate *Romance *- The Amazing Rhythm Aces


----------



## ChefJune

A Fine *Romance* - Billie, Ella, Sinatra, Fred Astaire


----------



## jusnikki

He's So Fine ~~ The Chiffons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama *He's *Crazy - The Judds


----------



## jusnikki

Crazy In Love ~~ Beyonce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* the One You're With - Crosby, Stills & Nash, no Young


----------



## jusnikki

You're The One I Love ~~ Jesse Powell


----------



## ChefJune

Still *the One* -- Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Still* of the Night - The Five Satins


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Night* Moves by Bob Seger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Night *Chicago Died - Paper Lace


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Saturday *Night* by the Bay City Rollers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another *Saturday Night* - Sam Cooke


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Another* Day by Paul McCartney


----------



## ChefJune

*Day* In, Day Out -- Sinatra, Ella, Tony Bennett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Day *Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

A *Day* in the Life - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Get Out Of My *Life *- Aaron Neville


----------



## jusnikki

Life Without You ~~ Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love of My *Life *- Carly Simon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's *My Life* by Bon Jovi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My *Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## ChefJune

*My* Old Flame - Billie Holiday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eternal *Flame *- The Bangels


----------



## jusnikki

My Eternal Love ~~ The Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *the One You're With - Crosby, Stills, and Nash


----------



## jusnikki

When I'm With You ~~ Faber Drive


----------



## ChefJune

*When* the Moon Comes Over the Mountain - Kate Smith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The Other Side Of *The Mountain* by Donny Osmond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mountain* Music - Alabama


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Let The *Music* Play by Shannon


----------



## ChefJune

Don't *Play* That Song - Aretha


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You're Gonna *Play *in Texas - Alabama


----------



## ChefJune

We're *Gonna* Make It -- Little Milton Campbell


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Push *It* by Salt-n-Pepa


----------



## ChefJune

*It* Might as Well Be Spring -- Dinah Shore, Nina Simone, Andy Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silver *Spring *- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Silver* Bells by Bing Crosby


----------



## ChefJune

The *Bells* of St. Marys - Aaron Neville, Bing Crosby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Along Comes *Mary *- The Association


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Here *Comes* The Sun by The Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

Don't Let *the Sun* Catch You Crying - Jose Feliciano, Ray Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Not *Crying *- Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You Are *Not* Alone by Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Alone *Again, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Naturally *by Selena Gomez


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Act *Naturally *- The Beatles


----------



## ChefJune

Doin' What Comes Naturally (from Annie Get Your Gun) - Dinah Shore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here *Comes *The Rain Again - The Eurythmics


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Rain*y Days And Mondays by The Carpenters


----------



## ChefJune

*Rain*drops (falling from my eyes) - Dee Clark


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm Singing In The *Rain *by Gene Kelly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer Rain - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Summer*time by DJ Jazzy Jeff and Will Smith


----------



## TATTRAT

The Boys of Summer  by Don Henley


----------



## ChefJune

*Summer* in the City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This *City *- Jefferson Starship


----------



## ChefJune

Let's Build a *City* - Robert Winfrey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Build *Me Up - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Wake Me* Up* Before You Go-Go by Wham!


----------



## ChefJune

Shake Me, *Wake Me* When It's Over - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shake *Your Groove Thing = Peaches And Herb


----------



## ChefJune

The Way You Do the *Thing*s You Do -- Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The Way *You Love Me - Faith Hill


----------



## ChefJune

I Love How *You Love Me* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*How *Many Times - Yusuf Islam


----------



## ChefJune

The Last *Time* I Saw Paris -- Ella, Dean Martin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last *Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## ChefJune

*Dance* Me to the End of Love -- Madeleine Peyroux


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Love* Boat - Jack Jones


----------



## ChefJune

*Love* for Sale -- Dianne Reeves and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Broken Heart for *Sale *- Elvis Presley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Some *Broken* Hearts Never Mend by Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can I Trust You With My *Heart* - Travis Tritt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

When* I* See *You* Smile by Bad English


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Make Me *Smile *- Chicago


----------



## Vanilla Bean

She Blinded *Me *With Science by Thomas Dolby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blinded *by the Light - Manfred Mann


----------



## ChefJune

You* Light* Up My Life -- Debby Boone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Light *My Fire - Either the Doors or Jose Feliciano, your choice


----------



## ChefJune

*My* Ideal - Sinatra, Tony Bennett, Doris Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My* Funny Valentine - Nina Simone


----------



## ChefJune

Take Another Little Piece of *My* Heart -- Janis Joplin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Another *Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song - B. J. Thomas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

What Have You *Done* For Me Lately? byJanet Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

*What* Are *You *Doing the Rest of Your Life - Streisand, Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Doing *It All For My Baby - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Baby* Got Back by Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## mudbug

Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## tinlizzie

I've Got It *Bad* and That Ain't Good.  Can't come up with an artist - it's from the 40's or 50's.


----------



## mudbug

tinlizzie said:


> I've Got It *Bad* and That Ain't Good. Can't come up with an artist - it's from the 40's or 50's.


  Lady Day or the Duke?


----------



## jusnikki

Good Love ~~ Anita Baker


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Love* In An Elevator by Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Life's An *Elevator *- T.Rex


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Life Goes On by Leann Rimes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When It All *Goes *South - Alabama


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A *South*ern Thing by Better Than Ezra


----------



## ChefJune

tinlizzie said:


> I've Got It *Bad* and That Ain't Good. Can't come up with an artist - it's from the 40's or 50's.


 

Joe Williams!


----------



## ChefJune

*Southern* Nights -- Glen Campbell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Southern *Cross - Steven Stills


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I *Cross* My Heart by George Strait


----------



## tinlizzie

I left my *heart* in San Francisco - none other than Tony Bennett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*San Francisco* - Village People


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*San*ta Claus Is Coming To Town by various artists


----------



## tinlizzie

Perfect!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Santa *Ana Winds - Beach Boys


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Winds* of Change by the Scorpions


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ch-ch-ch-ch-*Change*s - David Bowie


----------



## tinlizzie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ch-ch-ch-ch-*Change*s - David Bowie


 
*Ch*oo *Ch*oo *Ch*'Boogie - Louis Jordan

Not a great effort, but...Sir Loin didn't leave much.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Boogie* Woogie Bugle Boy by The Andrews Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sound the *Bugle *- Bryan Admas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The *Sound* of Music by Julie Andrews


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Dig Rock and Roll *Music *- Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*I* Love *Rock* -n-* Roll* by Joan Jett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *on the *Rock*s - Neil Diamond


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Rock* Me Baby by BB King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## mudbug

Got To Get You Into My Life - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Get *outta my dreams, *Get into my* car - Billy Ocean


----------



## mudbug

*Into* the Mystic - Van Morrison


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Under *The* Boardwalk by The Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Under* My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## ChefJune

I've Got You *Under* My Skin -- Sinatra and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beauty's Only *Skin *Deep - Temptations


----------



## ChefJune

*Only* the Strong Survive -- Jerry Butler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Will *Survive *- Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*I Will* Remember You by Amy Grant


----------



## tinlizzie

*You* Stepped Out of a Dream - 4 Freshmen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream *Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lost In A *Dream* by Chris Potter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost *In Your Love - Carly Simon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Lost In Love *by Air Supply


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost *In America - Alice Cooper


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Living *In America* by James Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We're *Living* In Our Own Time - Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Time* by Alan Parsons Project


----------



## tinlizzie

There'll be a Hot *Time* in the Old Town Tonight - Frankie Carle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poor Side of *Town *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Up*town* Girl by Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl *You'll be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Girl* by The Monkees


----------



## tinlizzie

If You Were the Only *Girl* in the World - Bing Crosby


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Joy To The *World* by various artists


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *World *is Empty Without You Babe - The Supremes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Got *You Babe* by Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Really *Got *Me - The Kinks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*You* Must Be An Angel by The Gainors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Angel *Baby - Rosie And The Originals


----------



## tinlizzie

You Must Have Been a Beautiful *Baby* - Matt Monroe


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*You* Are So *Beautiful* by Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's a *Beautiful *Morning - Young Rascals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beautiful *Night - Aaron Neville


----------



## tinlizzie

You and the *Night* and the Music - Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mountain *Music *- Alabama


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Let The *Music* Play by Shannon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You're Gonna *Play* in Texas - Alabama


----------



## tinlizzie

Deep in the Heart of *Texas *- Gene Autry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dancing *In* The Moonlight - Thin Lizzy


----------



## ChefJune

*Moonlight* Becomes You -- Sinatra, Bing Crosby, Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon *Shadow - Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens)


----------



## tinlizzie

The *Shadow* of Your Smile - Andy Williams


----------



## ChefJune

*Smile* -- Jerry Butler and Betty Everett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sara *Smile* - Hall & Oates


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Smile* For Me by The Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*For* What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*For* Your Eyes Only by Sheena Easton


----------



## tinlizzie

I *Only* Have *Eyes* *for* You - Johnny Mathis


----------



## ChefJune

Bette Davis *Eyes* -- Kim Carnes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

These *Eyes* - The Guess Who


----------



## tinlizzie

*These* Foolish Things - Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Things* We Said Today - The Beatles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*We* Had It All by Donnie Fritz


----------



## mudbug

*All* I Want for Christmas is a Real Good Tan - Kenny Chesney


----------



## tinlizzie

I know this won't count, but the first thing that comes to mind is "tall and *tan* and young and lovely, the girl from Ipanema....."

Just like yesterday's title with "these", the Paul Simon "These are the days of miracle and wonder..." actual title "The Boy in the Bubble"... first came to mind, but not on target. 

Close but no cigar.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flash *Tan* Queen - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Caribbean *Queen* by Billy Ocean


----------



## ChefJune

*Queen* of the Hop -- Bobby Darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

At the *Hop* - Danny and the Juniors


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Rock Around *The* Clock by Bill Haley


----------



## tinlizzie

It's Only *Rock* & Roll - The Rolling Stones


----------



## jusnikki

Rock Around The Christmas Tree ~~ Emma Lahana


----------



## LPBeier

Please Come Home For *Christmas* - The Eagles


----------



## jusnikki

All I Want For Christmas Is You ~~  Mariah Carey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

O *Christmas* Tree by various artists


----------



## jusnikki

Christmas Don't Be Late ~~ The Chipmunks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Won't *Be* Home For *Christmas* by Blink-182


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll be Home for *Christmas* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The *Christmas* Song by Nat King Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song*s About Me - Trace Adkins


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Write The *Songs* by Barry Manilow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Gonna Sit Right Down and *Write *Myself a Letter - Billy Williams


----------



## ChefJune

Love *Letter*s in the Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## tinlizzie

*Love* is a Many Splendored Thing - 4 Aces (Tops?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

So *Many* Changes - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## tinlizzie

*Changes* - David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Some Things Never *Change* - Tim McGraw


----------



## LPBeier

My Favourite *Things* - Julie Andrews


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Christmas Is My *Favourite* Time of the Year - Kenny Rogers


----------



## ChefJune

*Christmastime* is Here -- Vince Guaraldi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Here* I go again by Whitesnake


----------



## tinlizzie

If You *Go* Away - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Away *in a Manger -  Martin Luther (alegedlly)


----------



## jusnikki

When I'm Away From You ~~ Bellamy Brothers


----------



## ChefJune

Long Ago and Far *Away* - Sinatra, Johnny Mathis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Long *Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies


----------



## tinlizzie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Long *Cool Woman in a Black Dress - The Hollies


 
*Cool* Water - the Sons of the Pioneers

Google it if you've never heard it, youngsters.


----------



## ChefJune

In the *Cool, Cool, Cool* of the Evening - bing Crosby, Bette Midler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Water* Landing - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cool, Cool Water* - The Beach Boys

That should cover the last three posts, at least!


----------



## jusnikki

Like Water For Chocolate ~~ Common


----------



## tinlizzie

ChefJune said:


> In the *Cool, Cool, Cool* of the Evening - bing Crosby, Bette Midler


 
*Evening* Star from Tannhauser.  My Dad had a scratchy old 78 rpm of this played on a pipe organ - can't name the organist.  I love this thread for dredging up old songs and plead for patience with posts of songs from the dinosaur age.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jusnikki said:


> Like Water For Chocolate ~~ Common


Dark *Chocolate* by Dan Bern


----------



## ChefJune

Spirit in the *Dark* - Aretha


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dancing in the *Dark* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## tinlizzie

You Should be *Dancing* - BeeGees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shadow *Dancing *- Andy Gibb


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Me And My *Shadow* by Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've gotta be *me* !  Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Be* Mine by David Gray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mine* All *Mine* - SHeDAISY


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*All* My Loving by The Beatles


----------



## tinlizzie

*Loving* you - Minnie Riperton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll Go On *Loving* You - Alan Jackson


----------



## ChefJune

I Can't Stop *Loving You* -- Ray Charles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*I Can't* Believe by 112


----------



## ChefJune

*Believe* in Yourself -- Lena Horne, Diana Ross


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I *Believe* I Can Fly by R Kelly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born to *Fly* - Sara Evans


----------



## tinlizzie

*Born* to Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## ChefJune

*Born* in the USA - Springsteen


----------



## tinlizzie

*In *the Good Old Summertime - Judy Garland


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good* is *Good* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Good* Ole Boys Like Me by Don Williams


----------



## ChefJune

*Like *Someone in Love - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## jusnikki

Love Me In A Special Way ~~ Debarge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Special* Girl - Meatloaf


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Girl*s, Girls, Girls by Motley Crue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Am *Woman* by Helen Reddy


----------



## ChefJune

*I am Woman*, You are Man - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Hearted *Woman* - Deana Carter & Skeeter Jennings


----------



## lady celestial

Woman in Love - Barbara Streisand


----------



## tinlizzie

*Love* Me Do - Beatles


----------



## lady celestial

Do you wanna Dance = Cliff Richard


----------



## ChefJune

*Dance* with Me Henry -- Etta James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Land of a Thousand *Dance*s - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Mary Jane's Last *Dance* by Tom Petty


----------



## lady celestial

Dance the Night Away - The Mavericks


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Away* In A Manger by various artists


----------



## lady celestial

German Skies = The Brandos


----------



## Vanilla Bean

lady celestial said:


> German Skies = The Brandos


??

_The object of the game is to use a word from "Away in a Manger." I'll go with what you put, though._

Red *Skies* by The Fixx


----------



## lady celestial

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lady In *Red* by Chris DeBurgh


----------



## lady celestial

*Lady* Madonna = The Beatles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Lady* by Kenny Rogers


----------



## lady celestial

Lay *Lady* Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Lay* Down Beside Me by Don Williams


----------



## Aunt Bea

Down on the river - Alabama


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Let The Sun Go *Down *On Me - Elton John


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Here Comes *The Sun*  by The Beatles


----------



## Aunt Bea

Here comes the night - Van Morrison


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lonely is *the Night* by Billy Squier


----------



## Aunt Bea

Tender is the night - Jackson Browne


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Love Me *Tender* by Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tender When I Want To Be - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## culinary.fairy

When I Fall in Love - Celine Dion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fall* Into Me - Emerson Drive


----------



## tinlizzie

Please Help *Me* (I'm Falling) - Hank Locklin


----------



## ChefJune

*Please Please Please*! - James Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please* Don't Eat the Daisies - Doris Day


----------



## ChefJune

*Please*, Mr. Postman -- The Marvelettes


----------



## tinlizzie

Please *Mr.* Sun - Johnnie Ray


----------



## ChefJune

Don't Let the *Sun* Catch You Crying - Jose Feliciano, Ray Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I live for the *Sun* - The Sunrays


----------



## ChefJune

*Liv*ing for the City - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer in the City - The Loaded Shovelful The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Summer*time by Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## jusnikki

Summer Love ~~ Justin Timberlake


----------



## ChefJune

A *Summer *Place - Percy Faith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Boys of *Summer* by Don Henley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where the *Boys* Are - Connie Francis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Where Are* You Christmas by Faith Hill


----------



## ChefJune

*Where Are You?* - Joe Williams


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Can Dream About *You* by Hall & Oates


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* Lover - Bobby Darrin


----------



## ChefJune

*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, Mama Cass


----------



## tinlizzie

Don't Blame *Me* - Nat King Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blame* It On the Bossa Nova - Eydie Gorme


----------



## tinlizzie

*On* Top of Old Smoky - Hank Williams


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The *Old* Man Down The Road by John Fogerty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where Your *Road* Leads - Garth Brooks & Trisha Yearwood


----------



## ChefJune

Long and Winding *Road* -- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Long *Time Gone - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## ChefJune

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* is on my Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## ChefJune

*Is* You *Is* or* Is* You Ain't My Baby - Diana Krall


----------



## tinlizzie

*Ain't* It Funny How Time Drifts Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Bye *Time* - Blake Shelton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Bye Bye* Birdie by Ann Margaret


----------



## tinlizzie

tinlizzie said:


> *Ain't* It Funny How Time Drifts Away - Willie Nelson


Should that have been "Slips"?  If so, sorry.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good *Bye* Earl - Dixie Chicks


----------



## LPBeier

For the *Good* Times - Ray Price, Kris Kristopherson, etc.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Don't Want To Say *Good*bye by Teddy Thompson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* Let the Sun Catch You Crying - Jerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Walking On *Sun*shine by Katrina and the Waves


----------



## ChefJune

tinlizzie said:


> Should that have been "Slips"? If so, sorry.


 
Yeah, and that's Joe Hinton's song.....

*Walking* in Rhythm -- The Blackbyrds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Walkin'* - Fats Domino


----------



## ChefJune

*Walkin'* to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## tinlizzie

ChefJune said:


> Yeah, and that's Joe Hinton's song.....
> 
> *Walking* in Rhythm -- The Blackbyrds


 
Dear ChefJune,
I went back and looked at the beginning of the thread, which was only working with titles; then, LuckyTrim began to add an artist's name.  I didn't go through all the pages, so I can't tell how it's been evolving, but please clue me in here.  Do we cite the rendition we like best, or the most popular on the charts, or the person who first recorded it...?  And I guess I need to Google/YouTube Joe Hinton's version.

Crazy *Rhythm* - Les Paul (and others)


----------



## tinlizzie

Uh oh.


----------



## tinlizzie

ChefJune said:


> *Walkin'* to New Orleans - Fats Domino


 
I Didn't Mean *to* Turn You On - Robert Palmer


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mean to me - Billie Holiday


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Run *To Me* by The Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hold *Me* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Vanilla Bean

If You Leave *Me* Now by Chicago


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Leave* a Tender Moment Alone - Billy Joel


----------



## Vanilla Bean

All *Alone* Am I by Brenda Lee


----------



## tinlizzie

*All* the Things You Are - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing* - The Trogs


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Wild*, Wild West by Escape Club


----------



## tinlizzie

East of the Sun and *West* of the Moon - Billie Holliday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Raining on *Sun*day- Keith Urban


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Rain*y Days And Mondays by Karen Carpenter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monday Monday - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## ChefJune

Stormy *Monday* -- BB King, Joe Williams, Lou Rawls, others...


----------



## tinlizzie

*Stormy* Weather - Lena Horne


----------



## ChefJune

Riders on the *Storm* - Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

C. C. *Rider* - Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels


----------



## tinlizzie

Say Si Si - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Say* You, Say Me by Lionel Richie


----------



## ChefJune

*Me* and *You* and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Woman With *You* - Kenny Chesney


----------



## ChefJune

I Am *Woman* -- Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Redneck *Woman* - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Witchy *Woman* by The Eagles


----------



## tinlizzie

ChefJune said:


> I Am *Woman* -- Helen Reddy


 
What Kind of Food *Am I* - Sammy Davis, Jr.


----------



## tinlizzie

No, no.  That's FOOL.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fool* For You Anyway - Foreigner


----------



## tinlizzie

*Any Way* You Want It - Journey


----------



## ChefJune

*Any* Day Now -- Chuck Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Anyt*hing But Mine - Kenny Chesney


----------



## ChefJune

*But *Beautiful -- Billie Holiday, Natalie Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Don't Know She's *Beautiful* - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## ChefJune

You *Don't Know* what Love is - Kurt Elling


----------



## tinlizzie

*Love* Me or Leave Me - Doris Day/Ruth Etting


----------



## ChefJune

*Love Me*, Do -- Beatles


----------



## jusnikki

Love Me or Leave Me ~~ Doris Day


----------



## ChefJune

Let *Me* Go Lover -- Dean Martin, Teresa Brewer


----------



## tinlizzie

*Let* It Snow - Dean Martin, many others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let* Me Touch You For a While - Allison Krause & Union Station


----------



## tinlizzie

*Touch* Me in the Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I May Hate Myself in the *Morning* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## ChefJune

Early *in the Morning* - Joe Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sunday *Morning* - Spanky & Our Gang


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Angel Of The *Morning* by Juice Newton


----------



## Aunt Bea

It wasn't God who made honky-tonk *angel*s. - Patsy Cline, Kitty Wells and others

Plural may not be acceptable to a purist so, 

*Angel* flying too close to the ground. - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honky Tonk* Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins


----------



## tinlizzie

Have mercy, Sir Loin!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Honky Tonk Woman - Rolling stones


----------



## ChefJune

Girl You'll Be a *Woman* Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Material *Girl* by Madonna


----------



## ChefJune

My *Girl *- Temptations


----------



## Rocklobster

The *Girl* You Want- Devo


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Want* ads- Honey Cone


----------



## jusnikki

I Want To Be Loved ~~ Muddy Waters


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*I Want* You *To* Want Me by Cheaptrick


----------



## ChefJune

*Want*ing *You* -- from the operetta "The New Moon" by Sigmund Romberg


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*You* Are The Sunshine Of My Life by Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## ChefJune

*Sunshine* on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Put Your Head On My *Shoulder* - Paul Anka


----------



## tinlizzie

*My* Funny Valentine - easier to name who didn't record it


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Funny* How Time Slips Away - Willie Nelson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Funny* Girl by Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hey Little *Girl *(in the High School Sweater) - Dee Clark


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Hey* There Lonely* Girl* by Eddie Holman


----------



## tinlizzie

Only the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only* You - The Platters


----------



## tinlizzie

*You* Must Have Been a Beautiful Baby - Bing Crosby, Dean Martin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby It's You (Sha La La La La) - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I guess nobody wants to play any more?


----------



## Rocklobster

*Play* Me A Rock'n'Roll Song- Valdy


----------



## tinlizzie

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## tinlizzie

These *Shoes* Were Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra

Oh me.  Now I'll hear that all day long.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dang!  I'm just gonna have to give up.  They're BOOTS.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Walkin'* to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm almost too ashamed to come back in.  Almost.  How about *"I'm* Sorry" by Brenda Lee.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sorry *Seems To Be The Hardest Word - Elton John


----------



## tinlizzie

*Seems* Like Old Times - Diane Keaton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For the Good *Times* - Ray Price


----------



## tinlizzie

*Good* Time Charlie's Got the Blues - Charlie Rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Hookinitup

Old Time Rock n Roll - Bob Segar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grow *Old* with Me - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## tinlizzie

*Me* and My Shadow - Al Jolson, Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My* Best Friend - Tim McGraw


----------



## jusnikki

Save The Best For Last ~~ Vanessa Williams


----------



## tinlizzie

You're the *Best* Thing (That Ever Happened to Me) - Gladys Knight (one of her best IMO)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Don't Want To Miss A *Thing* - Aerosmith


----------



## LPBeier

You *Don't* Bring Me Flowers Anymore - Niel Diamond, Barbra Streisand, Neil Diamond and Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bring* on the Rain - Tim McGraw & Jo Dee Mesina


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Purple *Rain* by Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Summer* Rain - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Summer*time by Fresh Prince


----------



## tinlizzie

Hey, wait!  I want to put in "Flying *Purple* People-Eaters."  Sheb Wooley.  They played it at my senior prom.  Yes.  I know - get back in line.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Keepin' the *Summer* Alive - The Beach Boys


----------



## tinlizzie

Stayin' *Alive* - BeeGees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay* Gone - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## LPBeier

She's *Gone* and Went - Joe Stanton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Devil *Went* Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## sweetlanamarie

Georgia on my mind


----------



## tinlizzie

*On *a Clear Day (You Can See Forever) - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Raining On Sun*day* - Keith Urban


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Sunday* Morning by Maroon5


----------



## tinlizzie

Good *Morning* Sunshine - that guy on Sesame Street


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* on my Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*My* Sacrifice by Creed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soul *Sacrifice* - Santana


----------



## tinlizzie

Body and *Soul* - Tony Bennett, Billie Holiday


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Touch My *Body* by Mariah Carey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Can't *Touch* This - M.C. Hammer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*This* Is It by Michael Jackson


----------



## tinlizzie

*Is* You Is or Is You Ain't My Baby - Diana Krall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## tinlizzie

*Don't* It Make Your Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Blue Eyes* by Elton John


----------



## tinlizzie

Beautiful Brown Eyes (I'll Never Love *Blue Eyes* Again) - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Beautiful* by Christina Aguilera


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tinlizzie said:


> *Don't* It Make Your Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


 
Actually, no. Don't it make MY brown eyes blue! 

You Can't Hide *Beautiful* - Aaron Lines


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Can't* Fight This Feeling by REO Speedwagon


----------



## tinlizzie

*Feelin'* Groovy (The 59th Street Bridge Song) - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Feeling*s - Albert Morris


----------



## tinlizzie

These *Feelings* Won't Go Away - Corey Taylor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go Away* Little Girl - Steve Lawrence


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The *Little* Things by Colby Caillat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing* - The Trogs


----------



## tinlizzie

*Wild *Night - Van Morrison


----------



## LPBeier

*Night* Moves - Bob Seeger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Move* It On Over - George Thorogood


----------



## tinlizzie

Moon *Over* Miami - Ray Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon* Dance - Van Morrison


----------



## CraigC

Johnny Can't *Dance *- Wayne Toups


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Johnny* Got A Gun by Tom Paxton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Janie's *Got A Gun* - Arrowsmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Janie*, Don't Take Your Love to Town - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Take* Me Home by Phil Collins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green Green Grass of *Home* - Tom Jones


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sweet *Home* Alabama by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## tinlizzie

*Sweet* Dreams of You - Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All I Have To Do is *Dream* - Everley brothers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Always In My *Dream*s by Wendy and Lisa


----------



## tinlizzie

You *Always* Hurt the One You Love - The Mills Brothers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Hurt*s So Good by John Cougar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love *Hurts* - Nazareth


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Love* Bites by Def Leppard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another One *Bites* the Dust - Queen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Dust* In The Wind by Kansas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Watch the *Wind* Blow By - Tim McGraw


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Summer *Wind* by Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Summer* Time - Roger Miller


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Love Is *In The* Air by John Paul Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Things We Do For *Love* - 10cc


----------



## tinlizzie

Do That to Me One More Time - Captain & Tenille


----------



## Vanilla Bean

All I Have *To* Offer You Is *Me* by Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## LPBeier

*All I* Wanna Do - Sheryl Crow


----------



## tinlizzie

Love Me Do - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* In The First Degree - Alabama


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Love* Potion No. 9 by The Clovers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Engine Engine *Number 9* - Roger Miller


----------



## Vanilla Bean

867-530*9*/Jenny by Tommy Tutone


----------



## tinlizzie

Bravo, you two!


----------



## LPBeier

Cotton *Jenny* - Gordon Lightfoot, Ann Murray (very Canadian )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tinlizzie said:


> Bravo, you two!


 
U2 recorded a song called Bravo?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jenny* Lee - Jan & Dean


----------



## tinlizzie

*Lea*ve Me Alone - Michael Jackson (or was it U2)


----------



## LPBeier

Don't *Leave Me* This Way - Harold Melvin and the Bluenotes, Thelma Huston


----------



## tinlizzie

Going My *Way* - Bing Crosby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Going* to the Chapel - The Dixie Cups


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Blow *The* Whistle by Too Short


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Whistle* While You Work - Snow White


----------



## LPBeier

*Work*ing For The Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

She *Work*s Hard For The Money by Donna Summer


----------



## tinlizzie

*Hard *Times Come Again No More - Mavis Staples


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Here I Go *Again* by Whitesnake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Be Us *Again* - Lonestar


----------



## LPBeier

Alone *Again* Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## tinlizzie

Doin' What Comes *Naturally* - Ethel Merman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Must Be *Doing* Something Right - Billy Currington


----------



## LPBeier

*Something* Stupid - Frank and Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Be *Stupid* - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Ruby, *Don't* Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers and the First Edition


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Take* the Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Niel Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Redneck *Woman* - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Redneck* Yacht Club - Craig Morgan


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Redneck *Woman* - Gretchen Wilson


You went twice Sir Loin, so I am taking the first one .  I haven't been around.

(You make Me Feel Like A) Natural *Woman* - Carole King, Aretha Franklin...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I went twice because nobody else was going and the thread was about to fall off the board!

Alone again, *Natural*ly - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## LPBeier

I know  that's why I used a wink! 

Seems like it is just you and me and I will be MIA a lot during the week.  I will try to check in to the thread.

*Alone* - Heart

Sorry, but it was the only thing I could think of!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Leave Me *Alone* - Helen Reddy


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Leave Me* Now by Chicago


----------



## LPBeier

*Leav*ing On A Jet Plane - Peter, Paul and Mary, John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lots Of *Leavin'* Left To Do - Dierks Bentley


----------



## FluffyAngel

Leavin on a jet plane - John Denver


----------



## FluffyAngel

FluffyAngel said:
			
		

> Leavin on a jet plane - John Denver



SOrry:-( I missed the above.


----------



## LPBeier

No problem, Fluffy!  Thanks for playing the game!  

I'm *Leaving* It All Up To You! - Donny and Marie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I'm* Every Woman - Chaka Kahn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*I'm* Too Sexy by Right Said Fred


----------



## LPBeier

You *Sexy* Thing - Hot Chocolate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing* - The Trogs


----------



## LPBeier

*Wild* Child - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot *Child* in the City - Nick Gilder


----------



## LPBeier

When You're *Hot* You're *Hot* - Jerry Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One *Hot* Mama - Trace Adkins


----------



## tinlizzie

Mama Said There'll Be Days Like This - Shirelles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mama Said* Knock You Out - LL Cool J


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Mama* by Il Divo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mama* Tried - Merle Haggard


----------



## tinlizzie

They *Tried* to Tell Us We're Too Young - Nat King Cole


----------



## LPBeier

*Young* Love - Sonny James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Your *Love* - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill


----------



## tinlizzie

*Your *Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good *Heart*ed Woman - Deana Carter & Shooter Jennings


----------



## florine

I got a woman - Elvis Presley


----------



## tinlizzie

*I Got* Spurs That Jingle Jangle Jingle - Tex Ritter


----------



## LPBeier

*I Got* You Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby's *Got* Her Blue Jeans On - George Strait


----------



## LPBeier

Forever In *Blue Jeans* - Niel Diamond


----------



## florine

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Elvis Presley


----------



## LPBeier

*Kentucky* Woman - Niel Diamond


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Woman* In Love by Barbra Streisand


----------



## tinlizzie

*Love* Me Just a Little Bit More - Dolly Dots


----------



## LPBeier

Brother *Love*'s Traveling Salvation Show - Niel Diamond


----------



## florine

Take It Easy My Brother Charles - Jorge Ben


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take It Easy* - The Eagles


----------



## florine

You Take My Breath Away - Queen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Can *You Take* Me Higher by Creed


----------



## LPBeier

*Take* This Job and Shove It! - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll *Take* That as a Yes - Phil Vasser


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Take* Me *As* I Am by Faith Hill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take* it Easy - Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

*Take it *on the Run - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Run* to Me - Cross Canadian Ragweed


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Lay Down Beside *Me* by Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Get *Down* On It - Cool & the Gang


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Get* Over *It* by The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Over* the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## FluffyAngel

Over The River - Luke Bryan


----------



## pengyou

By the *river* of Babylon


----------



## FluffyAngel

All By Myself - Eric Carmen


----------



## FluffyAngel

Be by myself - Asher Roth


----------



## FluffyAngel

Dancing with myself - Billy Idol


----------



## florine

You Should Be Dancing - Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Should*n't Kiss Me Like This - Tobey Keith


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Kiss* by Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kiss* This! - Aaron Tippin


----------



## FluffyAngel

Kissing a Fool - Michael Buble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This *Kiss* - Faith Hill


----------



## pengyou

This old guitar - John Denver


----------



## LPBeier

My *Guitar* Gently Weeps - The Beatles (or George Harrison)


----------



## FluffyAngel

All My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Touch *My*self - Divinyls


----------



## FluffyAngel

Touch Me In The Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## tinlizzie

Call *Me* - Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call Me* Irresponsible - Michael Buble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Did you know that Columbus had 4 ships? Only three, the Nina, the Pinta, and the Santa Maria made it to the new world. The fourth one fell off the edge of the earth, just like this thread is about to do.


----------



## tinlizzie

I was just getting ready to say uncle on that last one, Sir Loin.  How about backing up and pitching us another one?  Or can you come up with an "irresponsible" song title yourself...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Call Me* Irresponsible - Michael Buble


* Call* It Stormy Monday by T-Bone Walker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monday, Monday - Mammas and Pappas


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Rainy Days And *Monday*s by the Carpenters


----------



## LPBeier

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> Rainy Days And Mondays by the Carpenters



The rain the park and everything - The Cowsills


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Saturday In the *Park* - Chicago (who originally called themselves Chicago Transit Authority, until the bus company said "Don't do that any more!")


----------



## LPBeier

Another *Saturday* Night - Cat Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Saturday *Night* by The Bay City Rollers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Saturday Night*'s Alright for Fighting - Elton John


----------



## tinlizzie

Can't *Fight* This Feeling - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Got A *Feelin' -* Billy Currington


----------



## FluffyAngel

Feelin' way too damn good - Nickelback


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Feel *Good* by James Brown


----------



## FluffyAngel

Good Life - Kanye West


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Life* Is A Highway by Tom Cochrane


----------



## FluffyAngel

Life - K-Ci & JoJo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Life*'s Been Good - Joe Walsh


----------



## FluffyAngel

Life in the fast lane - The Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

That's *Life* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It's My *Life* by Bon Jovi


----------



## LPBeier

*My* Funny Valentine - Ella and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Funny* Face - Donna Fargo


----------



## FluffyAngel

Your smiling face - James Taylor


----------



## tinlizzie

When Irish Eyes are *Smiling* - Der Bingle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes* Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## FluffyAngel

These eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*These* Four Walls - Miley Cyrus


----------



## FluffyAngel

The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Heard It Through *The* Grapevine by Marvine Gaye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Greatest Song I Ever *Heard* - Cher


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*The* First Time* Ever I* Saw Your Face by Roberta Flack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Feels Like *The First Time* - Foreigner


----------



## LPBeier

*The First* Cut is the Deepest - Cat Stevens, Keith Hampshire, Rod Stewart, Cheryl Crow...


----------



## FluffyAngel

For The First Time - Gene Watson


----------



## LPBeier

*For The* Good *Time*s - Kris Kristofferson, Ray Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*For* What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*For* Your Eyes Only by Sheena Easton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexy *Eyes* - Dr. Hook


----------



## tinlizzie

If You Think I'm *Sexy* - Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Too *Sexy* - Right Said Fred


----------



## FluffyAngel

Sexy Can I - Ray J


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Is There Something *I* Should Know by Duran Duran


----------



## FluffyAngel

Something - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something* Stupid - Frank & Nancy Sinatra


----------



## jusnikki

Something Just Ain't Right ~~ Keith Sweat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Always *Something* - Joe Diffie


----------



## FluffyAngel

Something to talk about - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something* to Talk About - Bonnie Riatt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You *Talk* Too Much by George Thorogood


----------



## LPBeier

Jive *Talk*in' - Bee Gees


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Talkin*g In Your Sleep by the Romantics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I can't *Sleep* - Clay Walker


----------



## LPBeier

(*I Can't* Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Don't *Get* Me Wrong by the Pretenders


----------



## LPBeier

You *Don't* Bring *Me* Flowers - Niel Diamond, Barbra Streisand, Niel Diamond and Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Bring Me* Down - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## jusnikki

Don't Tell Me It's Over ~~ Blink 182


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Head *Over* Heals by Tears For Fears


----------



## jusnikki

Can't Get You Out Of My Head ~~ Trey Songz


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Caught Up In *You* by 38 Special


----------



## jusnikki

Caught In The Middle ~~ Sugababes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Love Walks *In* by Van Halen


----------



## jusnikki

I Don't Love You No More ~~ Craig Davis


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*You* and* I* by Eddie Rabbit and Crystal Gayle


----------



## jusnikki

How Did You Get Here ~~Deborah Cox


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Here* Comes My Baby - The Tremeloes


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Send Her *My* Love by Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Send* Me the Pillow That You Dream On - Johnny Tillotson


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream* Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Dream*s by Van Halen


----------



## FluffyAngel

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## Vanilla Bean

An American *Dream* by the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All I Have to Do is *Dream* - Everly Brothers


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Girls Just Want *To* *Have* Fun by Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby I'ma *Want* You - Bread


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Melt With *You* by Modern English


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Melt* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## tinlizzie

Stop the World - *I *Want to Get Off - Anthony Newley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welcome to My *World* -Jim Reeves


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Always On *My* Mind by Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Were *Always On My Mind* - First Elvis Presley, then Willie Nelson


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Never Gonna Give *You* Up by Rick Astley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Never* Gonna Let You Go - Sergio Mendes & Brazil 66


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Should I Stay or Should I *Go* by the Clash


----------



## jusnikki

Love Should Have Brought You Home ~~ Toni Braxton


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Want To Know What *Love* Is by Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*What*'s *Love* Got To Do With It? - Tina Turner


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*What* Have You Done For Me Lately by Janet Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You* Look Good in My Shirt - Keith Urban


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You're *My* Best Friend by Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Miss My *Friend* - Darryl Worley


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Get Off Of *My* Cloud by the Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Taquila Makes Her Clothes Fall *Off* - Joe Nichols


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Change *Clothes* by Jay-Z


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ch-Ch-Ch-*Change*s - David Bowie


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Winds of *Change* by the Scorpions


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's Like the *Wind* - Patrick Swazey


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*The* Heart of Rock and Roll by Huey Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can I Trust You with My *Heart*? - Travis Tritt


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*You* Sexy Thing by Hot Chocolate


----------



## LPBeier

I'm too sexy - Right Said Fred


----------



## Vanilla Bean

(*I'm* Gettin') Nuttin' for Christmas by Billy Pressman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Christ-Mas - Cledus T. Judd


----------



## jusnikki

Christ The King ~~ Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*King* Size Rosewood Bed - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I Just Can't Wait to be *King* by Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

VB I just love the music from Lion King!

*King* Of The Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hit the *Road*, Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Hit* Me With Your Best Shot by Pat Benatar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Best* I've Ever Had - Gary Allen


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Feels Like *The* First Time by Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* is on my Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*On* Broken Wings by Europe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bless The *Broken* Road - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The Old Man Down* The Road* by John Fogerty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Old Man* - Neil Young


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Man* In the Mirror by Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Real Good *Man* - Tim McGraw


----------



## Aunt Bea

Travelin' *Man* - Rick Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Aunt Bea, for bringing this back!

When a *Man* Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Love* is in the air - Tom Jones


----------



## middie

Love Bites... Def Leppard


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## Aunt Bea

You don't have to say you *love* me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks a lot Sir! 

*Don't* Sleep In The Subway - Petula Clarke!


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Don't* walk away - Michael Jackson


----------



## LPBeier

These Boots Are Made For *Walk*in' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Aunt Bea

Boots of Spanish Leather - Bob Dylan

"Take heed of the stormy weather
And yes, there's something you can send back to me
Spanish boots of Spanish leather."


----------



## LPBeier

*Leather* and Lace - Stevie Nicks and Don Henley


----------



## Aunt Bea

Chantilly *Lace* - Big Bopper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Thanks a lot Sir!


 
Sorry, but that is my all-time favorite song by Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Sorry, but that is my all-time favorite song by Shania Twain


*Don't* be sorry! 

 Aunt Bea I am going to have to think on this one a bit.....


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Don't* forget to remember me! - Carrie Underwood


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> *Don't* forget to remember me! - Carrie Underwood



Oops, my "don't" was not a song, just a note to Sir!

Still trying to find one for your Lace song!


----------



## Aunt Bea

LPBeier said:


> Oops, my "don't" was not a song, just a note to Sir!
> 
> Still trying to find one for your Lace song!



How about Leather and *Lace* - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Leather and Lace by Stevie Nicks and Don Henley is the song that brought us to Chantilly Lace by The Big Bopper


Lace & Leather - Britney Spears


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Leather and Lace by Stevie Nicks and Don Henley is the song that brought us to Chantilly Lace by The Big Bopper
> 
> 
> Lace & Leather - Britney Spears



And this makes it ALL better!  

Black Leather - Guns 'n Roses


----------



## middie

Blue on Black... Kenny Wayne Shepherd (I think)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## middie

Born On A Bayou... CCR


----------



## Aunt Bea

Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

God bless the *U.S.A.* - Lee Greenwood


----------



## LPBeier

*God Bless The* Child - Billie Holiday...and a pile of others!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love *Child* - Diana Ross


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Love* is a many splendored thing - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

Tainted *Love* - Soft Cell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## LPBeier

Brother *Love*'s Travelling Salvation Show - Neil Diamond


----------



## Aunt Bea

He ain't heavy, he's my *brother*! - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heavy *Music - Bob Seger


----------



## Snip 13

Let the *MUSIC* play -Barry White


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Play* with Fire - Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

*Play* Me - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Games People *Play* - Joe South


----------



## Aunt Bea

The *Game* of Love - Santanna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Letters in the Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## Aunt Bea

Take a* letter* Maria - R B Greaves


----------



## LPBeier

The *Letter* - The Box Tops


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Read *the Letter* – Alison Krause and Robert Plant


----------



## middie

Letter To Me... Brad Paisley


----------



## LPBeier

*Me* and You and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## middie

You... Candlebox


----------



## LPBeier

To Make *You* Feel My Love - Dylan, Billy Joel, etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's *Make* Love - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill


----------



## LPBeier

*Let* it Be - the Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let*'s Be Us Again - Lonestar


----------



## middie

Let's Spend The Night Together... Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonely Is The *Night* - Air Supply


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. *Lonely* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

*Only The* Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Look *Good* in my Shirt - Keith Urban


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I guess we're going to let this thread die yet again?


----------



## LPBeier

NEVER!!!  Sorry, haven't been around much.

The *Look* Of Love - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like We Never *Love*d Before - Faith Hill & Tim Mcgraw


----------



## LPBeier

*Never* My *Love* - The Association


----------



## Kylie1969

*Love* Is All Around - Wet Wet Wet


----------



## LPBeier

*All *You Need *Is Love* - The Beatles


----------



## celeste.t

Love is a many splendid thing.


----------



## LPBeier

Crazy Little *Thing *Called *Love* - Queen


----------



## celeste.t

Crazy,  Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

celeste.t said:


> Love is a many splendid thing.



Love is a many *SPLENDORED* Thing!




celeste.t said:


> Crazy, Patsy Cline


 


Still *Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## celeste.t

lol  thank you for the spelling correction Sir_Loin_of_Beef!


Through the years,  Kenny Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

Reeling in *the Years* - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wasted *Years* - Iron Maiden


----------



## LPBeier

*Wasted *Days and *Wasted *Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until The *Night *- Billy Joel


----------



## Snip 13

NIGHT fever- Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night* Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee, Gary Lewis and the Playboys...


----------



## Kylie1969

My Eyes Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## LPBeier

I Only Have *Eyes *For *You *- The Flamingos, Peggy Lee, Art Garfunkel...


----------



## Kylie1969

Bright Eyes - Art Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In Another's *Eyes *- Garth Brooks & Trisha Yearwood


----------



## LPBeier

*Another* Saturday Night - Sam Cooke, Cat Stevens


----------



## Kylie1969

Saturday Night - Cold Chisel


----------



## LPBeier

*Saturday Night*'s Alright For Fighting - Elton John


----------



## celeste.t

Everybody was Kung Foo Fighting,  Carl Douglas


----------



## Kylie1969

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## LPBeier

What *The World* Needs Now Is Love - Jackie DeShannon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Woman *Needs* - SheDAISY


----------



## LPBeier

When A Man Loves A *Woman* - Percy Sledge


----------



## Kylie1969

Hard Headed Woman - Elvis Presley


----------



## LPBeier

Girl, You'll Be A *Woman* Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Kylie1969

Your Gonna Lose That Girl - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Georgy *Girl* - The Seekers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Maybe this will fly- maybe not.........
> 
> Well it was flying for quite a while, but now it looks like the wings fell off and it crashed and burned.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> luckytrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will fly- maybe not.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it was flying for quite a while, but now it looks like the wings fell off and it has crashed and burned.
Click to expand...


----------



## LPBeier

Big *Girls* Don't Cry - Fergie


----------



## MrsLMB

BIG Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Kylie1969

Bad To The Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bad* Company - Bad Company


----------



## MrsLMB

Two Out of Three Ain't *Bad* by Meatloaf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bad*, *Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## Kylie1969

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't It Make My *Brown* Eyes Blue by Crystal Gayle


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Eyes - Elton John


----------



## MrsLMB

Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain by Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kentucky *Rain* - Elvis Presley


----------



## MrsLMB

My Old *Kentucky* Home


----------



## Kylie1969

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## MrsLMB

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Kylie1969

Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## Kylie1969

Dream Lover - Bobby Darrin


----------



## MrsLMB

I Had Too Much To Dream Last Night by The Electric Prunes


----------



## Kylie1969

All Night Long - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strangers in the *Night* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

The *night* has a thousand eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Kylie1969

Laurie, good to see you xx

Saturday Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## MrsLMB

A Hard Days Night by The Beatles


----------



## Kylie1969

Hard Headed Woman - Elvis Presley


----------



## MrsLMB

Girl You'll Be A *Woman *Soon by Neil Diamond


----------



## Kylie1969

Natural Woman - Helen Ready?


----------



## MrsLMB

You make me feel like a natural woman - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Kylie1969

The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

Can You Feel The Love Tonight by Elton John


----------



## Kylie1969

Heartache Tonight - The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tonight* - Natalie Wood


----------



## Kylie1969

Tonight, I Celebrate My Love


----------



## MrsLMB

Celebrate Me Home by Kenny Loggins


----------



## Kylie1969

Take Me Home - Phil Collins


----------



## Rackula

Home By the Sea ~ Genesis (again)


----------



## MrsLMB

Sea of Love by the Honeydrippers


----------



## Kylie1969

Love Is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lets Make *Love - *Tim Mcgraw and Faith Hill


----------



## Kylie1969

Make The World Go Away - Charly McClain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How's The *World* Treating You - James Taylor & Allison Krauss


----------



## Kylie1969

All Around The World - Oasis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Run *Around* Sue - Dion & the Belmonts


----------



## MrsLMB

*Run* through the Jungle by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bungle in the *Jungle* - Jethro Tull


----------



## MrsLMB

Welcome to the *Jungle *by Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## Kylie1969

Concrete Jungle - Bob Marley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Concrete* Angel - Martina McBride


----------



## Kylie1969

Angels - Robbie Williams


----------



## Ratchett

*ANGEL*INA  -  Harry Belafonte


----------



## MrsLMB

Kiss an *Angel* Good Morning by Charley Pride


----------



## Kylie1969

This Kiss - Faith Hill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kiss This*! - Aaron Tippin


----------



## MrsLMB

*This* Magic Moment by Jay and The Americans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That Old Black *Magic* - Louis Prima and Keely Smith


----------



## Kylie1969

Strange Magic - ELO


----------



## MrsLMB

People Are *Strange *by The Doors


----------



## Kylie1969

People - Barbara Streisand


----------



## MrsLMB

Purple People Eater by Sheb Wooley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Purple* Rain - The Artist formerly and currently known as Prince


----------



## MrsLMB

Have You Ever Seen The *Rain* by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## MrsLMB

*Summer* in the City by Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*City* of New Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Kylie1969

Hot In The City - Billy Idol


----------



## MrsLMB

*Hot* Child In The City - Nick Gilder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

God Bless the *Child* - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Kylie1969

God Gave Rock n Roll To You - Kiss


----------



## MrsLMB

*Rock* N Roll Heaven by The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Love *Rock N'* *Roll - *Joan Jett and The Blackhearts


----------



## MrsLMB

*Rock* Around The Clock by Bill Haley & The Comets


----------



## Kylie1969

Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock*abilly Rules Okay - Stray Cats


----------



## Kylie1969

Rock With You - Michael Jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

*You* Light Up My Life by Debby Boone


----------



## Kylie1969

My Life - Billy Joel


----------



## MrsLMB

*Life* in the Fast Lane by The Eagles


----------



## Kylie1969

Life in Technicolor - Coldplay


----------



## MrsLMB

The Lady In My Life by Michael Jackson


----------



## Kylie1969

Lady, What's Your Name - Swannee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## Kylie1969

Three Times A Lady - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## MrsLMB

C'mon Baby Let The Good *Times* Roll   Janis Joplin


----------



## Kylie1969

Santa Baby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* It's Cold Outside - Bing Crosby


----------



## Kylie1969

Cold Day In The Sun - Foo Fighters


----------



## MrsLMB

House of the Rising *Sun* by The Animals


----------



## LPBeier

MrsLMB said:


> House of the Rising *Sun* by The Animals



Pink *House*s - John Mellancamp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *House* That Built Me - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Kylie1969

House of the Rising Sun


----------



## Addie

You Are My Sunshine


----------



## Kylie1969

Aint No Sunshine


----------



## MrsLMB

Sunshine Superman by Donovan


----------



## LPBeier

*Superman*'s Song - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## MrsLMB

Song Sung Blue by Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## LPBeier

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes *Blue* - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Eyes


----------



## MrsLMB

Blue *Eyes* Crying in the Rain by Willie Nelson


----------



## Kylie1969

Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head


----------



## Tombo

In My Head - Jason Derulo


----------



## Kylie1969

Can't get you out of my head


----------



## LPBeier

Got To *Get You* Into *My* Life - The Beatles


----------



## Kylie1969

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life


----------



## MrsLMB

We Will Rock *You* - by Queen


----------



## LPBeier

*Rock* and Roll, Hoochie Koo - Johnny Winter and Rick Derringer (together and seperately)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roll*in' on the River - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## LPBeier

The *River *- Garth Brooks


----------



## SweetTeboho

Cry me a River, Justin Timberlake (yeah. I just did that).


----------



## Kylie1969

Crying


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crying in the Rain - Everly Brothers


----------



## MrsLMB

*Rain *Drops Keep Falling On My Head


----------



## LPBeier

It's great to see new people joining the game!  Can you please add at least one artist to your title names?  Sometimes there is more than one song with the same name   (I am not trying to be the rules police - I just love finding out everyone's taste/knowledge of music!).

Going Out Of *my Head* - Little Anthony and The Imperials


----------



## Kylie1969

Gotta Get You Into My Life - Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

You Can't Always *Get *What You Want by The Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

*Always* On My Mind - Elvis Presley, Willie Nelson


----------



## Kylie1969

Always Something There To Remind Me - Naked Eyes


----------



## MrsLMB

I Will *Always* Love You by Whitney Houston


----------



## LPBeier

She *Love*s *You *- the Beatles


----------



## Kylie1969

Love is a Many Splendored Thing - The Four Aces


----------



## LPBeier

Crazy Little *Thing *Called *Love *- Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama, He's *Crazy* - The Judds


----------



## MrsLMB

*Crazy *on You by Heart


----------



## LPBeier

*You* Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## MrsLMB

You Must Have Been A *Beautiful* Baby by Bobby Darin


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby*, It's Cold Outside - Lee Ann Womack & Harry Conick Jr. (one of my favourite versions


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cold - Static-x


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cold*, *Cold* Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## LPBeier

*Heart* Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## MrsLMB

Walking On Broken *Glass* by Annie Lennox


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walking* to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## MrsLMB

*Walking* in Memphis by Marc Cohn


----------



## LPBeier

These Boots Are Made For *Walking* - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whose Bed Have Your *Boots* Been Under? - Shania Twain


----------



## Kylie1969

Under a Blood Red Sky - U2


----------



## MrsLMB

Ghost Riders in the Sky by Johnny Cash


----------



## LPBeier

Lucy In The *Sky* With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue Clear *Sky* - George Strait


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Skies - Willie Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue *Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## MrsLMB

Forever In *Blue* Jeans by Neil Diamond


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## MrsLMB

Sand in My *Shoes* by the Drifters


----------



## Kylie1969

Love Letters In The Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Circle in the *Sand* - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## MrsLMB

All My Life's a *Circle *by Harry Chapin


----------



## LPBeier

A Day In The *Life *- The Beatles


----------



## Kylie1969

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## MrsLMB

What a Day For a *Daydream* by the Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Kylie1969

What The World Needs Now - Burt Bacharach


----------



## MrsLMB

What The *World* Needs Now Is Love by Jackie DeShannon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welcome to My *World* - Jim Reeves


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N Roses


----------



## MrsLMB

*Welcome* to My World by Jim Reeves


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> *Welcome* to My World by Jim Reeves



Sir Loin put that just before


----------



## Kylie1969

We Are The World - Bandaid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*We Are* Never Ever Getting Back Together - Taylor Swift


----------



## LPBeier

*Never* My Love - The Association


----------



## MrsLMB

*Never* Gonna Give You Up by Rick Astley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Give* Me Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## LPBeier

*Three* Times a Lady - Commodores


----------



## MrsLMB

*Three* Blind Mice by many kindergarten children and me too


----------



## Kylie1969

Blinded by the Light - Manfred Mann


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When The *Light*s Go Down - Faith Hill


----------



## LPBeier

The Night *The Lights* Went Out In Georgia - Carol Lawrence


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Night* Time Is The Right Time by Ray Charles


----------



## LPBeier

*Time* In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Message in a *Bottle* - The Police


----------



## Kylie1969

Jeanie In a Bottle - Christina Aguilera


----------



## MrsLMB

Little *Jeannie* by Elton John


----------



## Kylie1969

With a Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Best *Friend* - Tim Mcgraw


----------



## MrsLMB

Daytime *Friends* and Nighttime Lovers by Kenny Rogers


----------



## Kylie1969

Torn Between Two Lovers - Mary McGregor


----------



## LPBeier

*Two* Out of Three Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## MrsLMB

*Bad* Bad Leroy Brown by Jim Croce


----------



## LPBeier

Mrs. *Brown* You've Got a Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't It Make My *Brown* Eyes Blue by Crystal Gayle


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Eyes - Elton John


----------



## MrsLMB

Doctor My *Eyes* by Jackson Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Eyes* Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## MrsLMB

Rhythm of the Falling* Rain* by The Cascades


----------



## LPBeier

I *Fall *to Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bits And *Pieces* - Dave Clark Five


----------



## LPBeier

Little *Bit *Country/Little *Bit *Rock and Roll - Donny & Marie


----------



## MrsLMB

It's Only *Rock* and Roll But I Like It by The Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

*Roll* With* It* - Steve Winwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Dig Rock And *Roll* Music - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## LPBeier

Play That Funky *Music* - Wild Cherry


----------



## MrsLMB

Dance To The *Music *by Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## Kylie1969

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## forty_caliber

Dance the night away - van halen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

Say You'll Stay *Until* Tomorrow - Tom Jones


----------



## Kylie1969

Say Say Say - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Say Say Say - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson



Thanks Kylie for the great choice of words to work with 

*Say* You Love Me - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MrsLMB

You Can't Hurry *Love* - Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just to Hear You Say You *Love* Me - Faith Hill


----------



## LPBeier

Just a Song Before I Go - Crosby Stills and Nash


----------



## MrsLMB

I *Go* Crazy by Paul Davis


----------



## LPBeier

Wake Me Up Before You *Go Go* - Wham!


----------



## MrsLMB

*Go* Your Own Way by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LPBeier

You Don't *Own *Me - Leslie Gore


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Thanks Kylie for the great choice of words to work with
> 
> *Say* You Love Me - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> You Don't *Own *Me - Leslie Gore



Me and My Arrow - Harry Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

All *My* Loving - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

Wind Beneath *My* Wings by Bette Midler


----------



## LPBeier

Blowing In The *Wind *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Watchin' the *Wind* Blow By - Tug McGraw's kid


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Wind* Cries Mary by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## LPBeier

When Doves *Cry *- Prince


----------



## MrsLMB

Big Girls Don't *Cry* by Frankie Valli


----------



## LPBeier

*Girls *Just Want to Have Fun! - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MrsLMB

Hot *Fun* In The Summertime by Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Summertime* - Mungo Jerry


----------



## MrsLMB

*Summertime* Blues by The Who


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## LPBeier

Walk a Mile In My *Shoes* - Joe South, Elvis Presley


----------



## MrsLMB

Sand In Your *Shoes* by Al Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

Love Letters In The *Sand *- Pat Boone


----------



## MrsLMB

Will You Still *Love* Me Tomorrow by The Shirelles


----------



## LPBeier

In the *Still *of the Night - the Five Satins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## MrsLMB

Somewhere In The *Night* by Barry Manilow


----------



## LPBeier

*Somewhere *My Love - Ray Conniff


----------



## Kylie1969

My Love - Paul McCartney


----------



## LPBeier

*My* Boy Lollipop - Millie Small


----------



## Kylie1969

Boy From New York City - Manhatten Transfer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*New York* State of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## MrsLMB

Maybe Love Will Change Your *Mind *by Stevie Nicks


----------



## LPBeier

*Maybe *I'm Amazed - Paul McCartney


----------



## MrsLMB

*I'm* Henry The Eighth I Am by Herman's Hermits


----------



## LPBeier

*I Am* The Walrus - The Beatles

Sorry guys it was all I could think of!


----------



## Kylie1969

I am Woman - Helen Ready


----------



## LPBeier

Devil *Woman *- Marty Robbins


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Devil* Went Down To Georgia by The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rainy Night in *Georgia* - Brook Benton


----------



## LPBeier

The *Rain*, The Park, And Other Things - The Cowsills

(I got to know Billy Cowsill when he lived in Vancouver. Great guy, awesome musician, sad life!)


----------



## Kylie1969

Macarthur Park - Jimmy Webb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Saturday in the *Park* - Chicago


----------



## LPBeier

Another *Saturday *Night - Cat Stevens


----------



## MrsLMB

*Saturday* Night's Alright For Fighting by The Who


----------



## LPBeier

MrsLMB said:


> *Saturday* Night's Alright For Fighting by The Who


I think that's by Elton John - at least I have never heard the Who do it, but that doesn't mean they didn't! 

It's *All Right* - The Impressions/Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Must Be Doing Something *Right* - Billy Currington


----------



## Kylie1969

Always Something There To Remind Me


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something* Stupid - Frank & Nancy Sinatra


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm with Stupid (He's a Loser) - Static-X


----------



## Kylie1969

Something Stupid - Nancy Sinatra & Frank Sinatra


----------



## MrsLMB

Let's Give Them *Somthing* To Talk About by Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Talk* To Me - Stevie Nicks


----------



## LPBeier

Jive *Talk*ing - Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Talk* That *Talk - *Rihanna


----------



## Kylie1969

That Old Black Magic - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MrsLMB

You Can Do* Magic *by America


----------



## LPBeier

*Do You* Believe In *Magic*? - The Lovin' Spoonful!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## LPBeier

Long Cool *Woman *In An *Black *Dress - The Hollies


----------



## MrsLMB

Paint It *Black* by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## luckytrim

Long Black veil - Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Long Black* Train - Josh Turner


----------



## MrsLMB

As *Long* As You Follow by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LPBeier

*Follow *Me - Uncle Kracker


----------



## luckytrim

I will* Follow* Him - Leslie Gore


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't Give In To *Him* by Gary Puckett and The Union Gap


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't* - Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

Billy, *Don't* Be A Hero - Paper Lace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Don't* - Shania Twain





luckytrim said:


> *Don't* - Elvis



Come on guys 

Ruby *Don't *Take Your Love to Town - Kenny Rogers (& the First Edition?)


----------



## MrsLMB

Good Bye *Ruby* Tuesday by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Goodbye *Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Come on guys
> 
> Ruby *Don't *Take Your Love to Town - Kenny Rogers (& the First Edition?)


 
It's not the same song. Elvis died 27 years before Shania Twain and her future ex-husband Mutt Lange wrote their Don't. It's my favorite Shania Twain song.

*Don't* Go Out In The Rain (You're Gonna Melt, Sugar) - Herman's Hermits


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It's not the same song. Elvis died 27 years before Shania Twain and her future ex-husband Mutt Lange wrote their Don't. It's my favorite Shania Twain song.
> 
> *Don't* Go Out In The Rain (You're Gonna Melt, Sugar) - Herman's Hermits



Oh, I wasn't challenging the songs, Sir!  I was mocking disdain for the fact that one word doesn't give you much to work with.  Lucky for me there are lots of wonderful "don't" songs! 

*Don't* Let the Sun *Go* Down on Me!


----------



## MrsLMB

Here Comes The *Sun* by The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Here *I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## MrsLMB

Alone *Again *Naturally by Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## luckytrim

Act Naturally - Buck Owens (Ringo Starr)


----------



## luckytrim

LPBeier said:


> Oh, I wasn't challenging the songs, Sir!  I was mocking disdain for the fact that one word doesn't give you much to work with.  Lucky for me there are lots of wonderful "don't" songs!
> 
> *Don't* Let the Sun *Go* Down on Me!



My apologies............ didn't know we weren't supposed to make it challenging...............


----------



## LPBeier

luckytrim said:


> My apologies............ didn't know we weren't supposed to make it challenging...............



Remember, I am the one who only gets one or two right on your quizes....but I DO know my music and love a challenge!   I guess I just chose that moment to be difficult!  (Please both of you know it was all in jest - this is my favourite game, the more challenging the better!)
(Oh and I forgot that song is by Elton John!)

*Natural* Woman - Aretha Franklin


----------



## LPBeier

I feel I have to apologize to everyone in the game.  If I make comments I will try to use the right emoticons, but please no I am never serious.  I am not a rules hound and love a challenge.  Anything to do with music is right up my alley and you are all fun to play with.  You bring up songs I haven't heard of and I go to youtube or Itunes and listen.  You bring up songs from my past that I end up singing for days.

So if I have said or done anything to offend any of you, please know that is never my intention and I give you my sincere apologies.


----------



## luckytrim

This is all unnecessary, LP - We know and love you because of, not in spite of, your posts !

Question, tho' Is "Natural" a legal substitute for "Naturally ?
And should I be searching the thread so as not to repeat ?


----------



## luckytrim

Natural High - Merle Haggard


----------



## MrsLMB

LPBeier said:


> You bring up songs from my past that I end up singing for days.


 
No apologies needed !!

Like you, I hear songs I've not heard in a while or forgotten about and they get stuck in my head and in a good way .. brings back great memories !!  I've even added some of them to my IPod .. I love this game !!

Ain't No Mountain *High* Enough by Marvin Gaye and Tammy Terrell


----------



## LPBeier

Lucky, This was originally your game so I trust you to decide if "natural" is okay for "naturally" (I admit I was pushing that one on purpose ). And as for duplicates - I have never been hung up on that - I just like to keep the game going! 

No More Tears (*Enough *is *Enough*) Barbra Streisand and Donna Summer

(The brackets on this one are considered part of the title)


----------



## Dawgluver

Can't Get Enough of Your Love- Barry White

With over 10k posts, you'd expect some duplicates!


----------



## LPBeier

We mean close together repeats. 

I *Can't *Help Myself - The Four Tops


----------



## MrsLMB

*Help* Me Rhonda by The Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Help Me Make it through the Night - Haggard (Kristofferson)


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night *They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## luckytrim

Daydreams about *Night* Things - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## LPBeier

*Daydream* Believer - The Monkees


----------



## MrsLMB

I'm A *Believer* by The Monkees


----------



## LPBeier

I *Believe *- Nikki Yanofsky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You *Believe* In Love - Huey Lewis and The News


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Oh, I wasn't challenging the songs, Sir! I was mocking disdain for the fact that one word doesn't give you much to work with. Lucky for me there are lots of wonderful "don't" songs!
> 
> *Don't* Let the Sun *Go* Down on Me!


 
I just read the previous song title and type in the first song that comes into my head. Sometimes I do a Google search to ensure I get the title right.


----------



## MrsLMB

I Want To Know What *Love* Is by Foreigner


----------



## LPBeier

*I Want To* Hold You Hand - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

The* Hand* That Rocks the Cradle - Glen Campbell & Steve Wariner


----------



## LPBeier

Cat's In The *Cradle* - Harry Chapin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Year of the *Cat* - Al Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

Reeling In The *Year*s - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

*Reelin'* and Rockin' - Chuck Berry


----------



## LPBeier

*Rockin'* Robin - Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim

Good *Rockin'* tonight - Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

*Tonight*'s The Night - Rod Stewart


----------



## MrsLMB

In the Still of the *Night* by the Five Satins


----------



## LPBeier

Will You *Still *Love Me Tomorrow? - The Shirelles and many many others


----------



## MrsLMB

Tonight I Celebrate My *Love* For You by Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Celebrate* - Three Dog Night


----------



## LPBeier

I Just Want To *Celebrate *- Rare Earth


----------



## luckytrim

*I just Want to* be Your Everything- Andy Gibb


----------



## MrsLMB

You Can't Always Get What You *Want* by The Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

*Always *On My Mind - Willie Nelson, Elvis, et al


----------



## Kylie1969

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## LPBeier

*Games *People Play - Joe South


----------



## MrsLMB

*Games* Without Frontiers by Peter Gabriel


----------



## luckytrim

*Games* that Daddies Play - Conway Twitty


----------



## MrsLMB

Everybody *Play*s The Fool by The Main Ingredient


----------



## luckytrim

*Everybody's *Somebody's Fool - Connie Francis


----------



## MrsLMB

Poor Little *Fool *by Ricky Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Poor*, *Poor* Pitiful Me - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

(Call Me) Mr.* Pitiful* - Otis Redding


----------



## LPBeier

*Call Me* - Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here's A Quarter (*Call* Someone Who Cares) - Travis Tritt


----------



## LPBeier

*Here *I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> I feel I have to apologize to everyone in the game.  If I make comments I will try to use the right emoticons, but please no I am never serious.  I am not a rules hound and love a challenge.  Anything to do with music is right up my alley and you are all fun to play with.  You bring up songs I haven't heard of and I go to youtube or Itunes and listen.  You bring up songs from my past that I end up singing for days.
> 
> So if I have said or done anything to offend any of you, please know that is never my intention and I give you my sincere apologies.



This is a fun thread, LP, and I bet nobody gets their nose out of joint.  I played it for a while but had to give up posting because I was embarrassing myself with my mistakes and besides some of the titles I posted were from the 12th century - or at least they seemed that old.


----------



## MrsLMB

Alone *Again*, Naturally By Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> This is a fun thread, LP, and I bet nobody gets their nose out of joint.  I played it for a while but had to give up posting because I was embarrassing myself with my mistakes and besides some of the titles I posted were from the 12th century - or at least they seemed that old.



Thanks, Lizzie.  I have gotten way past this and am having fun again.  You should join us too.  Don't worry about the mistakes.  I've just learned that.   And hey, some 12th century songs would be refreshing....would I find them on Youtube?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Break My Heart *Again - *Pat Green


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't *Go *Break*in' *My Heart* - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## MrsLMB

Total Eclipse Of The *Heart* by Bonnie Tyler


----------



## luckytrim

Give Me Back my* Heart* - Lyle Lovett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harden My *Heart* - Pat Benatar


----------



## forty_caliber

Give me back my bullets - Lynyrd Skynyrd

.40


----------



## LPBeier

*Give Me* Just a Little More Time - The Chairman Of The Board


----------



## MrsLMB

*Time* After Time by Cindy Lauper


----------



## Kylie1969

Feels Like The First *Time* - Foreigner


----------



## MrsLMB

*Like* A Rolling Stone by Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

I *Like* Beer - Tom T. Hall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pretty Good at Drinking *Beer* - Billy Currington


----------



## LPBeier

*Pretty *Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Girl, You'll Be a *Woman* Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## LPBeier

I am *Woman *- Helen Reddy


----------



## luckytrim

*Woman* of the World (Leave my World Alone) - Loretta Lynn


----------



## LPBeier

You and Me Against The *World *- Helen Reddy


----------



## MrsLMB

The End of the* World *by Skeeter Davis


----------



## luckytrim

Welcome to my *World* - jim Reeves


----------



## Kylie1969

The Most Beautiful Girl in the *World* - Charlie Rich


----------



## luckytrim

*beautiful* brown eyes - traditional


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't It Make My *Brown* Eyes Blue by Crystal Gayle


----------



## luckytrim

That just about does it, *don't it* ? - vern gosdin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*That*'s the Way (Uh Huh Uh Huh) I Like it (Uh Huh Uh Huh) - KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## LPBeier

Something To Talk *About* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Something To Talk *About* - Bonnie Raitt



Oops, I didn't see the last one sneak in there.  Scratch Bonnie and go with:

*The Way* We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## luckytrim

*We Were* in Love - Toby Kieth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where *Were* You When I Needed You - Grass Roots


----------



## MrsLMB

*Where* Everybody Knows Your Name by Gary Portnoy


----------



## LPBeier

Horse With No *Name* - America


----------



## MrsLMB

Stop In the *Name* of Love by The Supremes


----------



## luckytrim

Good* love* gone bad - billy dean / ray charles


----------



## LPBeier

She's *Gone *and Went - Stanton Jenson


----------



## luckytrim

Bad love *gone* good - john anderson


----------



## LPBeier

Nothing *Good *Comes Easy - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## luckytrim

*Easy* loving - freddie hart


----------



## LPBeier

Good *Loving *- The Rascals


----------



## MrsLMB

*Good* Day Sunshine by The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

That'll  be the *Day* - Buddy Holly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Day* Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

A *Day* in the Life (of a Fool) - George Jones


----------



## LPBeier

You are the Sunshine of My *Life *- Stevie Wonder


----------



## MrsLMB

It's My *Life* by Bon Jovi


----------



## LPBeier

*It's My* Party - Lesley Gore


----------



## luckytrim

*My* Own Kind of Hat - Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cruel to be *Kind* - Nick Lowe


----------



## MrsLMB

A Groovy *Kind *Of Love by The Mindbenders


----------



## Kylie1969

*Love* In The First Degree - Bananarama


----------



## luckytrim

*First* Cut is the Deepest - Cat Stevens / Cheryl Crow


----------



## MrsLMB

*First* Time Ever I Saw Your Face by Roberta Flack


----------



## luckytrim

*I Saw* the Light - Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Saw* the Sign - Ace Of Base


----------



## luckytrim

*Sign* My Contract On Love - "Little" Stevie Wonder


----------



## MrsLMB

A *Sign* of the Times by Petula Clark


----------



## luckytrim

The *Times*, They are a-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ch-Ch-Ch-*Changes* - David Bowie


----------



## MrsLMB

A *Change *Would Do You Good by Sheryl Crow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good* Bye Earl - Dixie Chicks


----------



## LPBeier

*Bye Bye* Love - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Tombo

*Love *Is Easy - McFly


----------



## LPBeier

*Easy* To Be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

It Ain't *Easy* being Easy - Sammi Smith ?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

It isn't Easy Being Green - Kermit the Frog


----------



## MrsLMB

Ballad Of The *Green *Berets by Barry Sadler


----------



## LPBeier

*The Battle Of* New Orleans - Johnny Horton


----------



## Kylie1969

*Battle* Scars - Guy Sebastian


----------



## LPBeier

Love Is A *Battle*field - Pat Benetar


----------



## luckytrim

l*ove* is on a roll - Don Williams


----------



## LPBeier

*Roll* With It - Steve Winwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roll*in' With My Homies - Coolio


----------



## luckytrim

When Something is Wrong *With My* Baby - Sonny James / Charlie rich


----------



## Kylie1969

*Something* About The Way You Look Tonight - Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

*Something *- The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

I'm Into *Something* Good by Herman's Hermits


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys


----------



## MrsLMB

*Good *Morning Sunshine by Oliver


----------



## luckytrim

*morning *has broken - cat stevens


----------



## MrsLMB

Boulevard of *Broken* Dreams by Green Day


----------



## luckytrim

On the *boulevard* - rap genius


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rosecrans *Boulevard* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## luckytrim

Down on the *boulevard* - jackson browne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* Home - Alabama***
















*** Not to be confused with Sweet Home Alabama by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

Sing Me Back* Home* - Merle Haggard


----------



## MrsLMB

The Boys Are *Back* In Town by Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## LPBeier

With Or *Without *You - U2


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Leave *Without *Taking Your Silver - George Jones


----------



## LPBeier

*Silver *Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## MrsLMB

*Needles* and Pins by The Searchers


----------



## luckytrim

papers and* pins* - the Tossers


----------



## MrsLMB

You *And* Me Against The World by Helen Reddy


----------



## luckytrim

Make *the World* Go Away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## LPBeier

Don't It *Make *My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Take Your Guns to Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ruby, *Don't Take Your* Love *To Town -* Kenny Rogers


----------



## Kylie1969

*Dont* Fall In Love With A Dreamer - Kenny Rogers and Kim Carnes


----------



## MrsLMB

*Fall* Like Rain by Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

Early Morning *Rain *- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Fire and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## LPBeier

Light My *Fire *- The Doors


----------



## MrsLMB

Blinded By The *Light* by Manford Mann


----------



## luckytrim

*By the* Time I get to Phoenix - Glen Campbell


----------



## LPBeier

*Time *- Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Getting Better All The *Time* -  Brooks & Dunn


----------



## luckytrim

Dance *Time* in Texas - George Strait


----------



## LPBeier

I Hope You *Dance *- Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dance* to the Music - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## MrsLMB

I've Got The *Music* In Me by Kiki Dee


----------



## Kylie1969

I've Got You Babe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I've Got* a Feeling - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

More Than A *Feeling* by Boston


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I Feel the Earth Move - Carol King


----------



## MrsLMB

The Greatest Love on *Earth* by Chicago


----------



## LPBeier

*The Greatest Love* Of All - Whitney Houston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Me Like a Song - Kimmie Rhodes


----------



## LPBeier

I'll Have to Say I Love You In *A Song* - Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You *Say* Nothing At All - Alison Krauss and Keith Whitley


----------



## luckytrim

Holding On to* Nothing* - Porter & Dolly


----------



## LPBeier

*Nothing* From Nothing - Billy Preston


----------



## MrsLMB

Making Love Out Of *Nothing* At All by Air Supply


----------



## LPBeier

Feel Like *Making Love* - Bad Company


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Feel Good Inc. - Gorillaz


----------



## LPBeier

*Good* Vibrations - The Beach Boys


----------



## MrsLMB

You're No *Good* by Linda Ronstadt


----------



## LPBeier

*You're *So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## luckytrim

*You're *Trying Too Hard - T. Graham Brown


----------



## LPBeier

Easy To Be *Hard* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It Don't Come *Easy* - Ringo Starr


----------



## MrsLMB

*Come* Back When You Grow Up by Bobby Vee


----------



## luckytrim

If the *Back* Door Could Talk - Webb Pierce


----------



## LPBeier

Something To *Talk *About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Want to *Talk* About Me - Toby Keith


----------



## LPBeier

*I Want* You *To* Want *Me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## MrsLMB

Baby I'm-A *Want* You by Bread


----------



## LPBeier

(You're) Having My *Baby* - Paul Anka


----------



## luckytrim

*Baby* Your Baby - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Be My *Baby* - The Ronettes


----------



## pacanis

*Baby* did a bad bad thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## LPBeier

Yay Pac!

*Bad Bad* Leroy Brown - Jim Croche


----------



## pacanis

Don't It Make My* Brown* Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## LPBeier

*Brown Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## MrsLMB

Surfer *Girl* by The Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

Georgy *Girl *- The Seekers


----------



## Dawgluver

Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

Tomorrow _*You'll* _be Gone - Marty Robbins


----------



## MrsLMB

The Thrill is *Gone* by B.B. King


----------



## luckytrim

My Baby's *Gone* - The Judds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## luckytrim

She's *Got* You - Patsy Cline


----------



## LPBeier

I *Got You* Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## MrsLMB

*Got* To Get You Into My Life by The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*My Life* - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

Rockin'* My Life* Away - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## luckytrim

Bill Haley and the Comets , artqueen .....

Round *the clock* Lovin' - K.T. Oslin


----------



## pacanis

You Spin Me Right *Round* - Dead or Alive


----------



## MrsLMB

*Right* Place, Wrong Time by Dr. John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Must Be Doing Something *Right* - Billy Currington


----------



## LPBeier

You Took The Words *Right *Out of My Mouth - Meatloaf


----------



## pacanis

No More *Words* - Berlin


----------



## MrsLMB

*Words* Get In The Way by Gloria Estefan and Miami Sound Machine


----------



## luckytrim

Words - the Bee Gees


----------



## pacanis

More Than *Words* - Extreme


----------



## luckytrim

Eight *More* Miles to Louisville - Grandpa Jones


----------



## pacanis

*More* Than a Woman - The Bee Gees


----------



## luckytrim

Bigger Man *Than* Me - George Strait


----------



## pacanis

More *Than* a Feeling - Boston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Feeling*s - Morris Albert


----------



## pacanis

I Got a *Feeling* - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## LPBeier

*Feeling *Good - Nina Simone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good* Vibrations - The Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

Only The *Good *Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young* Blood - The Naked and Famous


----------



## LPBeier

Sunday *Blood*y Sunday - U2


----------



## luckytrim

*sUNDAY* mORNIN' COMING DOWN - jHONNY cASH / kRIS kRISTOFFERSON


----------



## LPBeier

*Morning *Train (9 to 5) - Sheena Easton


----------



## luckytrim

In the Early *Morning* Rain - Sonny James


----------



## LPBeier

Kentucky *Rain *- Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

*Kentucky* Gambler - Merle Haggard / Dolly Parton


----------



## LPBeier

*Kentucky *Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Old *Kentucky* Home - Stephen Foster


----------



## luckytrim

*My Old *Yellow Car - Dan Seals


----------



## MrsLMB

Just An *Old* Fashioned Love Song by Three Dog Night.


----------



## LPBeier

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond

Edit - I came in same time as Pac did, but did mine off of Linda's.  Next person can choose which song to carry on with.


----------



## pacanis

*My* *My* Hey Hey - Neil Young

oops, late...


----------



## luckytrim

BLUE Christmas - Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue *Skies - Willie Nelson et al


----------



## pacanis

Mr *Blue* Sky - ELO


----------



## LPBeier

*Mr*. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan, The Byrds


----------



## pacanis

No More *Mr* Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> No More *Mr* Nice Guy - Alice Cooper



Just saw him do that in "Dark Shadows" - brought me back to my past, saw him twice in Vancouver!

*More *Than Words Can Say - Alias


----------



## luckytrim

Wasted *Words* - Allman Brothers


----------



## pacanis

*Wasted* Days and Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## LPBeier

Thank The Lord For The *Night *Time - Neil Diamond


----------



## pacanis

Red Sky At *Night* - The Fixx


----------



## LPBeier

Lucy In The *Sky *With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Buttermilk *sky - dale evans*


----------



## LPBeier

*Sky *Pilot - Eric Burden and the Animals


----------



## pacanis

Take Me to the *Pilot* - Elton John


----------



## Kylie1969

Take On Me - Aha


----------



## LPBeier

*Take *My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## luckytrim

With Every *Breath *I Take - Gene Pitney


----------



## pacanis

Every *Breath* You Take- The Police


----------



## pacanis

Well somebody is taking a breath lol.


----------



## luckytrim

*You Take *Me for Granted - Merle Haggard


----------



## MrsLMB

*Take* It To The Limit by The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Invitation *To THe *Blues - Ray Price.


----------



## pacanis

*Blues* For Baby and Me - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Be Your *Baby *tonight - Bob Dylan


----------



## pacanis

*Tonight* - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tonight*'s the night - Rod Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night *The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## pacanis

Saturday *Night*'s All Right For Fighting - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

*Until* It's Time For You To Go - Buffy Saint Marie, Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

*It's Time* for Me to Fly - REO Speedwagon


----------



## pacanis

*Time* - David Bowie


----------



## luckytrim

This *time* - sonny james


----------



## pacanis

*Time *After *Time* - Cindi Lauper


----------



## luckytrim

*after *the thrill is gone - loretta & conway


----------



## Alix

*Gone* gone gone - Phillip Phillips


----------



## pacanis

She's *Gone* - Hall & Oates


----------



## luckytrim

Up and *gone* - roseanne cash


----------



## MrsLMB

*Up*, Up And Away by The Fifth Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

Don't toss us *away* - patty loveless


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't* Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## luckytrim

*breaking* up is hard to do - neil sedaka


----------



## Alix

Da *do* do do - Police


----------



## LPBeier

*Do* You Love Me? - The Contours


----------



## luckytrim

I love how *you love me* - various artists


----------



## Alix

*Me* and Julio down by the schoolyard - Paul Simon


----------



## luckytrim

Me and My Shadow - Sinatra and the rest


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon*shadow - Yusuf Islam


----------



## LPBeier

Paper Moon - Nat King Cole


----------



## Alix

*Paper* roses - Marie Osmond


----------



## LPBeier

*Rose *Garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## pacanis

Every *Rose* Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## Dawgluver

The Rose- Bette Midler


----------



## LPBeier

Red *Rose*s For A Blue Lady - Wayne Newton


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Bed of Roses - Bon Jovi


----------



## LPBeier

Whose *Bed* Have Your Boots Been Under? - Shania Twain


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Breakfast in Bed - UB40


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Breakfast Club - ft. Murs and Supernatural


----------



## luckytrim

Country *club* - travis tritt


----------



## pacanis

Gone *Country* - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

*country* bumpkin - cal smith


----------



## pacanis

Thank God I'm a *Country* Boy - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

*country*  is - tom t. Hall


----------



## MrsLMB

Play Something *Country* by Brooks and Dunn


----------



## pacanis

In a Big *Country* - Big Country


----------



## luckytrim

Big *big *love - wynn stewart


----------



## pacanis

*Love* to *Love* You Baby - Donna Summer


----------



## luckytrim

*love* hurts - everly bros / nazareth


----------



## pacanis

*Hurts* So Good - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Real *Good* Man - Tim McGraw


----------



## luckytrim

It Ain't Love Till it *Hurts* - Shenandoah


----------



## pacanis

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Real *Good* Man - Tim McGraw


 
The first correct answer? ^

The *Good*, The Bad and The Ugly - Hugo Montanegro and His Orchestra


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS !

Only the Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## pacanis

Cool. I wasn't sure how we did that 

All the *Young* Dudes - Mott the Hoople


----------



## LPBeier

Forever *Young *- Bob Dylan or Rod Stewart

You did good Pac


----------



## pacanis

Strawberry Fields *Forever* - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

*Fields* Of Gold by Sting


----------



## LPBeier

Band of *Gold *- Freda Payne


----------



## pacanis

We're An American *Band* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## LPBeier

*American *Woman - The Guess Who

A Canadian Classic!


----------



## pacanis

Young *American*- David Bowie


----------



## Dawgluver

Forever Young- Rod Stewart et al


----------



## MrsLMB

*Young* Girl by Gary Puckett and The Union Gap


----------



## pacanis

*Girl*s On Film - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

To All the *Girls* I've Loved Before - Julio and Willy


----------



## pacanis

*Girls, Girls, Girls* - Motley Crue


----------



## luckytrim

California *Girls* - Beach Boys


----------



## MrsLMB

It never rains in* California *by Alert Hammond


----------



## pacanis

Purple *Rain* - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Purple* People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## pacanis

*People* - Barbra Streisand


----------



## luckytrim

*Purple* People Eater - Sheb Wooly


----------



## LPBeier

Um, Lucky, Sir just used that one post ago   But that's okay because I have an answer for it! 

*Purple *Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

I would have bet money that I was the only critter around old enough to still remember that one...............


----------



## LPBeier

luckytrim said:


> I would have bet money that I was the only critter around old enough to still remember that one...............



I was a baby when it came out, but my parents actually had a purple car that they gave that name to so I know the song well!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> I would have bet money that I was the only critter around old enough to still remember that one...............


 
Not only do I remember the song, I remember all the words to the song!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Purple* Sky - Kid Rock


----------



## LPBeier

Speak To The *Sky *- Rick Springfield
(Another - like Neil - that has gotten better with age! )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Speak* Softly Love - Andy Williams


----------



## LPBeier

Killing Me *Softly *- Roberta Flack


----------



## MrsLMB

Come *Softly* To Me by The Fleetwoods


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## LPBeier

Blue Butterfly said:


> Country Roads - John Denver



Blue Butterfly, welcome to the game.  The idea is to take one or more words from the last song and come up with a new one.

The last one before yours was "Come To Me Softly"
So I choose:

Won't You *Come *Home Bill Bayley - Della Reese and others


----------



## jharris

Can't Find My way Home 

Steve Winwood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoSn2Y-b6wI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## luckytrim

*can't *help myself - four tops


----------



## GotGarlic

Help Myself - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## luckytrim

Help ! - beatles


----------



## pacanis

With a Little *Help* From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

(from now on) all *my friends* are gonna be strangers - merle haggard


----------



## pacanis

*My My* Hey Hey - Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey* Jude - Paul McCartney


----------



## pacanis

*Hey* You - Pink Floyd


----------



## luckytrim

Devoted to *you - *everly brothers


----------



## pacanis

I Love How *You* Love Me - Bobby Vinton


----------



## LPBeier

*My Way* - Billy Joel  (not the Frank Sinatra song )


----------



## pacanis

You lost me, Laurie...


----------



## luckytrim

Just as long as you* love me - *buck owens


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> You lost me, Laurie...


No, Pac I was just showing the newbies how not to play the game  

I guess I wasn't quite awake and didn't realize it loaded with another page full that I didn't see.  You are all just too quick for me.  

Carry on like I wasn't here!


----------



## LPBeier

*Just *An Old Fashioned *Love *Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucky For You, Tonight I'm *Just* Me - SheDaisy


----------



## pacanis

*Tonight* - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

Are you lonesome tonigght - elvis


----------



## pacanis

I'm So *Lonesome* - Hank Williams


----------



## luckytrim

(title is I'm so Lonesome I could Cry, P)

*Lonesome* Dove - Garth Brooks


----------



## pacanis

oops. I guess it depends what site you go to. I try to verify the ones I'm not sure of.

When *Doves* Cry - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

*When* Two Worlds Collide - Roger Miller


----------



## pacanis

1, *2*, 3, 4 - Feist  ;^)


----------



## MrsLMB

*Three* Times A Lady by Loinel Richie


----------



## GotGarlic

*Lady* by Kenny Rogers


----------



## pacanis

*Lady* - Styx


----------



## GotGarlic

*Lady* by The Little River Band


----------



## pacanis

*Lady* is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Three Times a *Lady* - The Commodores


----------



## LPBeier

Two Out Of *Three *Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## pacanis

*Bad* To The Bone - George Thorogood and the Delaware Destroyers


----------



## LPBeier

*Bad *Case of Loving You - Robert Palmer


----------



## pacanis

*Loving* You - Minnie Riperton... oooh, ooo, ooo, ooo, ooohhhh, lol


----------



## LPBeier

Awesome song, Pac!

All My *Loving *- The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Don't take her, she's *all* i've got - johnny paycheck


----------



## MrsLMB

What's Love *Got *To Do With It by Tina Turner


----------



## pacanis

*With* Or Without You - U2


----------



## luckytrim

Without a song - sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

House of *Blue *Lights - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## LPBeier

*House of* the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## luckytrim

Bad Moon  *Rising* - C.C.R.


----------



## LPBeier

*Bad *To The Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## luckytrim

Take it *to the *limit - eagles


----------



## LPBeier

*Take It* Easy - The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

*take it* all - adele


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take* On Me - A-Ha


----------



## pacanis

Let's Get It *On* - Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

Let's Go All The Way - Norma Jean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let's Go* - The Cars


----------



## LPBeier

Wake Me Up Before You *Go*-Go - Wham!


----------



## pacanis

*Wake* *Me* Gently - Alice Cooper


----------



## LPBeier

Rock *Me Gently* - Andy Kim


----------



## pacanis

Love Is Like a *Rock* - Donnie Iris


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *On The *Rock*s - Neil Diamond


----------



## pacanis

*Rock On* - David Essex

And where do we go from here?


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Can't get enough of your love - Barry White


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> *Rock On* - David Essex
> 
> And where do we go from here?



*Rock *and Roll Hoochie Koo - Edgar Winter Group with Rick Derringer


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Don't stop me now - Queen


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Rock and Roll Dreams Come Through - Meatloaf


----------



## luckytrim

*don't stop *believin' - journey

hang in there bb ; we all took a while to get it down......

Be aware that if you click on the link sent to your inbox, it may not be the last post..........

(please ignore the caps; this keyboard is quirky - lt)


----------



## GotGarlic

Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

Thinking of a Rendezvous  - Johnny Duncan & Janie Fricke


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Thinking of Me - Olly Murs


----------



## luckytrim

Who Were You _Thinking Of_ - Texas Tornadoes


----------



## LPBeier

Wishing Somehow *You Were* Here Again - Sarah Brightman


----------



## pacanis

*Wish You Were Here* - Pink Floyd


----------



## luckytrim

HERE today and Gone Tomorrow - the Browns


----------



## LPBeier

*Tomorrow *Never  Dies - Sheryl Crow


----------



## luckytrim

"Tomorrow" You'll Be Gone - Marty Robbins


----------



## LPBeier

Will *You *Still Love Me *Tomorrow *- The Shirelles, Amy Winehouse, Allison Krauss and a million others!


----------



## luckytrim

In the STILL of the Night - the Five Satins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love Me* Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

TENDER Years - George Jones / Bobby Bare


----------



## pacanis

Tender Years - Eddie and the Cruisers ;^)


----------



## luckytrim

Molly and Tender Hooks - Bill Monroe's Bluegrass Boys


----------



## pacanis

*And* the Cradle Will Rock - Van Halen


----------



## LPBeier

Cat's In The *Cradle *- Harry Chapin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cats* Without Claws - Donna Summer


----------



## LPBeier

With or *without *you - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stay *With* Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

STAY - Maurice Williams & the Zodiacs


----------



## LPBeier

*Stay *Away - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay* Gone - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## LPBeier

She's *Gone *- Hall & Oates (and a good cover by Jack Soul!)


----------



## jabbur

*She's* Come Undone - Guess Who.


----------



## LPBeier

*Come *Go With Me - The Del-Vikings


----------



## luckytrim

Y'all *come* - porter wagoner / little jimmy dickens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come* Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## luckytrim

If We're Not Back in Love By* Monday* - Merle Haggard


----------



## LPBeier

Get *Back *- The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back* Door Man - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

If the *Back Door* Could Talk - Webb Pierce


----------



## LPBeier

Something To *Talk *About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## luckytrim

*something to *believe in - the ramones


----------



## LPBeier

Do You *Believe In* Magic? - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim

Black *magic* woman - santana


----------



## LPBeier

Paint It, *Black *- Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## luckytrim

The Man in *Black* - Johnny cash


----------



## LPBeier

*The Man In* The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

Mr. Tambourine *Man* by The Byrds


----------



## LPBeier

Green *Tambourine* - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## jharris

Bitter Green, Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## LPBeier

*Green *Green Grass Of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Home by Now - Meatloaf


----------



## LPBeier

Take Me *Home*, Country Roads - John Denver

(yes, that is the original title)


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Rocky Road - Wierd Al


----------



## LPBeier

*Rocky *Mountain High - John Denver

I am on a bit of a pattern here!


----------



## Blue Butterfly

HIGHer Ground - UB40

Sorry to break your *rocky* streak  !


----------



## LPBeier

I was actually on a John Denver streak 

(Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) *Higher *and Higher - Jackie Wilson


----------



## luckytrim

*higher *ground - john anderson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Higher* Love - Steve Winwood & Chaka Kahn


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *Will Keep Us Alive - The Eagles


----------



## MrsLMB

Wanted Dead or *Alive* by Bon Jovi


----------



## Blue Butterfly

I'm Alive - Celine Dion


----------



## luckytrim

stayin' alive - bee gees


----------



## jharris

Alive and Kicking, Simple Minds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljIQo1OHkTI


----------



## luckytrim

Let's Stop *Kicking* Our Hearts Around - Buck Owens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Total Eclipse of the *Heart* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## luckytrim

HEART Broke - George Strait


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't Go Breakin' My *Heart *by Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Don't You Remember - Adele


----------



## LPBeier

When I *Remember *- Kim Hill


----------



## jharris

As Time Goes By

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do2olZ49M54&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## luckytrim

*Remember *the Cross - Louvin Brothers


----------



## MrsLMB

Please *Remember* Me by Tim McGraw


----------



## luckytrim

Jack Daniel's If you PLEASE - David Allen-Coe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hit the Road *Jack* - Ray Charles


----------



## luckytrim

From a *Jack* to a King - Ned miller


----------



## LPBeier

*King *Of The Road - Roger Miller


----------



## MrsLMB

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road* by Elton John


----------



## GotGarlic

Back on the Road Again, REO Speedwagon


----------



## jharris

Back in Black, AC/DC


----------



## luckytrim

*Back* in Baby's Arms - Patsy Cline


----------



## MrsLMB

Open *Arms *by Journey


----------



## luckytrim

Who Left the Door to Heaven *Open* - Hank Thompson


----------



## jharris

Tears in Heaven, Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

Tracks of my *Tears* - the Miracles, Johnny Rivers, and others


----------



## LPBeier

*Tears *Of a Clown - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## MrsLMB

As *Tears* Go By - Marianne Faithful


----------



## LPBeier

MrsLMB said:


> As *Tears* Go By - Marianne Faithful



*As* Time *Go*es *By* - Dooley Wilson et al


----------



## jharris

I've got tears in my ears from lyin' on my back and cryin' my eyes out over you.

Unknown

A real song, scouts honor

0 )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

96 *Tears* - Question Mark and the Mysterians


----------



## Dawgluver

Tears on My Pillow-Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## luckytrim

Send Me the* Pillow *that You Dream on - Slim whitman


----------



## Dawgluver

Dream Lover -Bobby Darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## luckytrim

LITTLE Lies - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lies* - The Knickerbockers


----------



## MrsLMB

No More *Lies* by Iron Maiden


----------



## jharris

Would I lie to You, "The Eurythmics"


----------



## luckytrim

*would* you lay with me (in a field of stone - cash & carter


----------



## jharris

Lay down Sally, Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

*Lay* Lady Lay - Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

Now i *lay* me down to cheat- david allen- coe


----------



## LPBeier

Your *Cheat*in' Heart - Hank Williams Sr.


----------



## luckytrim

Who's *Cheating* Who - Charley McClain


----------



## LPBeier

*Who *Are You? - The *Who*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Are You* Experienced - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## LPBeier

*You Are* The Sunshine Of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## jharris

Sunshine on my Shoulder

John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Your old cold shoulder - crystal gayle


----------



## LPBeier

Put Your Head On My *Shoulder *- Paul Anka


----------



## luckytrim

Tears *on my* pillow - little anthony


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

As *Tears* Go By - The Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

96 *Tears *- ? and the Mysterians


----------



## MrsLMB

The Tracks of My *Tears* by Smokey Robinson


----------



## LPBeier

The *Tears *Of A Clown - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles

(They sure shed a lot of tears )


----------



## luckytrim

I've cried my last tear for you - ricky van shelton


----------



## MrsLMB

*Cried* Like A Baby by Bobby Sherman


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby *I'm A Want You - Bread


----------



## luckytrim

*i want you* to want me - cheap trick


----------



## MrsLMB

If Loving You Is Wrong I Don't *Want *To Be Right by Luther Ingram


----------



## LPBeier

*Loving You* - Minnie Ripperton


----------



## luckytrim

I Can't Stop *Loving You  *-Don Gibson , Conway Twitty , etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Loving You* - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Today I started  *Loving you  *Again - Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Stopped *Loving* Her Today - George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

I've Been *Loving* You Too Long (to Ever Stop Now) - Otis Redding


----------



## LPBeier

The *Long *And Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

Hit The *Road* Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## jharris

Jumpin' Jack Flash, Rolling Stones


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Smackwater Jack - Carol King


----------



## jharris

Down to the Waterline, Dire Staits


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't Let the Sun Go *Down* on Me by Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*Go* *Down *Gambling - BS & T


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Downtown - Petula Clark


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## luckytrim

*Down on the Corner *of Love - Buck Owens


----------



## MrsLMB

Man On The *Corner* by Genesis


----------



## jharris

Man in the Mirror, Michael Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

*man in the *wilderness - styx


----------



## MrsLMB

Rocket *Man* by Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

Big Boss *Man* - jimmy reed, elvis, etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm a *Man* - Chicago


----------



## luckytrim

Nowhere *man - *beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

A *Man* Without A Dream by The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

Hurdy-gurdy *man* - donovan


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, hopefully this will give enough to get us off this "man" thing! 

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

The *man* who shot liberty vanance - gene pitny


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, you got me 

I *Shot *The Sheriff - Clapton, Marley


----------



## luckytrim

Double-*shot *of my baby's love - i forget

..OH, YEAH -- THE SWINGING MEDALLIONS


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby Love* - The Supremes


----------



## luckytrim

Say you *love *me - fleetwood mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Okay, hopefully this will give enough to get us off this "man" thing!
> 
> *Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


 
I would have said "I'm Every Woman" - Whitney Houston



luckytrim said:


> Say you *love *me - fleetwood mac


 
*Say* You, *Say* Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## luckytrim

*You Say* You're a Real Cowboy - Billy " Crash" Craddock


----------



## MrsLMB

*You* Are So Beautiful by Joe Cocker


----------



## Dawgluver

You're Beautliful-James Blunt


----------



## LPBeier

*Beautiful *Dreamer - Bing Crosby


----------



## luckytrim

She don't know she's *beautiful* - sammy kershaw


----------



## MrsLMB

Do You *Know *The Way To San Jose by Dionne Warwick


----------



## luckytrim

Something in *the way* - nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Something *'bout you Baby (I Like) - Glen Campbell & Rita Coolidge


----------



## LPBeier

*Something *To Talk About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## MrsLMB

We Don't* Talk* Anymore by Cliff Richard


----------



## LPBeier

*Talk *It Over In The Morning - Anne Murray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Morning* Has Broken - Yusuf Islam


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Morning* Has Broken - Yusuf Islam


or, The Artist Formerly Known as Cat Stevens 

Don't Leave Me In The *Morning *- Odia Coates, Tom Jones


----------



## MrsLMB

If You *Leave *Me Now by Chicago


----------



## LPBeier

*Leav*ing On a Jet Plane - Peter Paul and Mary, John Denver, et al


----------



## jharris

Midnight Train to Georgia, 
Gladys Knight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v78-ftcqpNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## luckytrim

*midnight *in montgomery - alan jackson


----------



## LPBeier

After *Midnight *- Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

*midnight *at the oasis - maria muldauer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Midnight *Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## pacanis

*Midnight* Creeper - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*midnight *- Red Foley


----------



## pacanis

*Midnight* Blue - Melissa Manchester


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue *Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## pacanis

Mr *Blue* Sky - ELO


----------



## MrsLMB

Lucy In The *Sky* With Diamonds by The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Diamond *Girl - Seals and Crofts


----------



## Aunt Bea

Young *girl* - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## pacanis

Island *Girl* - Elton John


----------



## jharris

Brown Eyed Girl, Van Morrison


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## jharris

American Woman, The Guess Who


----------



## LPBeier

Long Cool *Woman *In A Black Dress - The Hollies


----------



## jharris

Cool Change, Little River Band


----------



## pacanis

*Changes* - David Bowie


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue  *Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## pacanis

luckytrim said:


> *Blue *Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


 
What page are you on Lucky?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Okay, I don't care what page she's on, I'll just go with the flow

Born on the *Bayou* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## MrsLMB

*Born* To Be Wild by Steppenwolf


----------



## LPBeier

*Born *In The USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## luckytrim

Hopefully, I'm on the right page now..........

Happiest girl in the Whole *USA  *- Donna fargo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Take the *Girl* - Tim McGraw


----------



## LPBeier

You are doing great, Lucky!

*Take *it Easy - The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll *Take* That as a Yes - Phil Vassar


----------



## jharris

Hell Yes, Alkaline Trio


----------



## MrsLMB

*Yes* We Have No Bananas by Spike Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Banana* Boat - Harry Belafonte


----------



## luckytrim

Rock the *Boat* - Hues Corporation, et al


----------



## MrsLMB

*Rock* And Roll Heaven by The Righteous Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

Hillbilly *Heaven* - Tex Ritter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heaven* in Your Eyes - Loverboy


----------



## MrsLMB

Betty Davis *Eyes* by Kim Carnes


----------



## jharris

Your Lying Eyes, The Eagles


----------



## MrsLMB

*Eyes* Without a Face by Billy Idol


----------



## luckytrim

Crazy*  eyes* - poco


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexy *Eyes* - Dr. Hook


----------



## luckytrim

Blue  *Eyes* Crying in the Rain - Willie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crying* in the Chapel - Elvis Presley


----------



## jharris

Crying, Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

Big Girls Don't *Cry *- Fergie


----------



## MrsLMB

*Big* Bad John by Jimmy Dean


----------



## LPBeier

*Bad*, Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

Your good girl's gonna go *bad* - tammy wynette


----------



## LPBeier

Nothin' *Good *Comes Easy - The Edgar Winter Group with Rick Derringer


----------



## luckytrim

Only the *good *die young - billy joel


----------



## LPBeier

*Only The* Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

Going where *the lonely* go - merle haggard


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. *Lonely *- Bobby Vinton


----------



## luckytrim

*Mister *Pitiful - Otis redding


----------



## LPBeier

*Mr*. Know It All - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mister* Big Stuff - Jean Knight


----------



## MrsLMB

No More *Mister* Nice Guy by Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*No More* Bread and Butter - The Newbeats


----------



## jharris

No Time, The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

*time *is like a river - love unlimited orchestra


----------



## jharris

Cry Me a River, Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## luckytrim

*river *of No Return - "Tennessee" Ernie Ford


----------



## MrsLMB

*Return* To Sender by Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

*return* *to* me - dean martin, or eddie fisher or ?


----------



## LPBeier

Point Of No *Return *- Phantom of the Opera


----------



## luckytrim

The *point of* it all - amanda palmer


----------



## MrsLMB

*All* You Need Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## jharris

I Need You, America


----------



## Kylie1969

You Are The Sunshine Of My Life


----------



## luckytrim

if not for *you *- bob dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

With or Without *You* - U2


----------



## luckytrim

*Without You *- Dixie Chicks


----------



## MrsLMB

A Town *Without* Pity by Gene Pitney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonesome *Town* - Ricky Nelson


----------



## jharris

Owner of a Lonely Heart, Yes


----------



## MrsLMB

*Heart* of Glass by Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

_THERE STANDS THE* GLASS* - Webb pierce 			_


----------



## jharris

Stand Back, Fleet wood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

*Back  *Street Affair - Webb Pierce


----------



## LPBeier

Taking It To The *Street*s - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

The *Streets* of Baltimore - Bobby Bare


----------



## LPBeier

(The Legend of) Miss *Baltimore *Crabs - Michelle Phieffer (Hairspray)


----------



## luckytrim

Good Morning  *Baltimore *- Marissa Jaret   Winokur and the Hairspray Ensemble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good Morning* Starshine - Oliver


----------



## luckytrim

The Last thing I Needed, The First Thing This  *Morning* - Willie nelson


----------



## MrsLMB

Crazy LIttle *Thing* Called Love by Queen


----------



## LPBeier

*Little *White Lies - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MrsLMB

Ride A *White* Horse by Goldfrapp


----------



## luckytrim

*A White* Sport coat (and a Pink Carnation) - Marty Robbins


----------



## LPBeier

*Coat *of Many Colours - Dolly Parton


----------



## MrsLMB

True *Colors* by Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too Good Is *True* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## jharris

Good Golly Miss Molly, Chuck Berry


----------



## MrsLMB

*Good* Day Sunshine by The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Last of the *Sunshine *Cowboys - Eddie Raven


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* of your Love - Cream


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunshine *On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## MrsLMB

You Are The *Sunshine* Of My Life by Stevie Wonder


----------



## jharris

You Are So Beautiful, Joe Cocker


----------



## luckytrim

I love you just the way *you are* - billy joel


----------



## MrsLMB

Can You Feel The *Love* Tonight by Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

See me, *feel *me - the who (from _tommy_)


----------



## jharris

Feelings, Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## LPBeier

I'm *Feeling *Good - Nina Simone


----------



## luckytrim

HOPE YOU'RE *FEELING *ME LIKE I'M *FEELING *YOU - cHARLEY PRIDE


----------



## jharris

Hope You Never, Tom Petty


----------



## LPBeier

*Never* My Love - The Association


----------



## luckytrim

I've *Never *Had a Dream Come True Before - Susan raye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

12th of *Never* - Johnny Mathis


----------



## luckytrim

*"Never* on Sunday"



, also known as "Ta Paidia Tou Piraia" (Greek: _Τα Παιδιά του Πειραιά_; English: The Children of Piraeus), is a popular song by Manos Hadjidakis.[1] A vocal version was also released and performed by Melina Mercouri


----------



## MrsLMB

*Never* Gonna Give You Up by Rick Astley


----------



## LPBeier

*Up* Where We Belong - Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes


----------



## jharris

My Heart Belongs to Daddy, 
Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## LPBeier

*My Heart* Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## luckytrim

If my *heart *had windows - george jones


----------



## MrsLMB

Anyone Who Had A *Heart* by Cilla Black


----------



## luckytrim

*who *put the bomp - barry mann


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Put* a Little Love in Your Heart - Jackie DeShannon


----------



## luckytrim

Gonna Harden my *Heart* - Blondie


----------



## MrsLMB

Never *Gonna* Give You Up by Rick Astley


----------



## luckytrim

Do *you* really want to hurt me - culture club


----------



## LPBeier

It *Hurts* To Be In Love - Gene Pitney


----------



## jharris

luckytrim said:
			
		

> Gonna Harden my Heart - Blondie



Quarterflash, not Blondie


----------



## jharris

Love Hurts, Nazareth


----------



## luckytrim

*love *is a battlefield - pat banatar


----------



## MrsLMB

*Love* Me Do by The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*love me*like a rock - paul simon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* & Roll Heaven - Righteous Brothers


----------



## MrsLMB

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rock* & Roll Heaven - Righteous Brothers


 
Love that song !

Old Time *Rock* and Roll by Bob Segar


----------



## LPBeier

I like both those songs! 

For The Good *Times *- Kris Kristofferson (and others)


----------



## luckytrim

Only *the good *die young - billy joel


----------



## MrsLMB

*Young* Girl by Gary Pucket and The Union Gap


----------



## luckytrim

*young* blood - the coasters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young* Hearts Run Free - Candi Station


----------



## MrsLMB

Nowhere To *Run* by Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## luckytrim

Miles from *Nowhere - Cat Stevens*


----------



## MrsLMB

I Can See For *Miles* by The Who


----------



## luckytrim

I Can't *See* Me Without You - Conway Twitty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How do I Live W*ithout* You - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## LPBeier

*Live *and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## luckytrim

Open up your heart *and let *my love come in - buck owens


----------



## jharris

Open Arms, Journey


----------



## MrsLMB

I Just Died in Your *Arms* by Cutting Crew


----------



## LPBeier

*Just *An Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Kylie1969

Love Is In The Air - John Paul Young


----------



## luckytrim

Peace *in the* Valley - Red Foley


----------



## MrsLMB

*Peace* Train by Cat Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## jharris

Train Train, Blackfoot


----------



## luckytrim

Mystery*  train *- elvis, et.al.


----------



## jharris

Last Train Home, Pat Metheny


----------



## luckytrim

*last train* to clarksville - monkees


----------



## jharris

Train Kept a Rollin', Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Love *train* - o'jays


----------



## MrsLMB

Never Knew *Love* Like This Before by Stephanie Mills


----------



## luckytrim

The best *love *i *never* had - t. Graham brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're My *Best *Friend - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Wrong's what I do  *best* - George Jones


----------



## MrsLMB

Simply The *Best* by Tina Turner


----------



## luckytrim

*Best *of my love - Eagles


----------



## jharris

Love Hurts, Nazareth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZhNW_jKrQY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## luckytrim

He don't really *love *you - delfonics


----------



## MrsLMB

Ruby *Don't* Take Your Love To Town by Kenny Rogers & The First Edition


----------



## luckytrim

We got *love* - bobby rydell


----------



## MrsLMB

You Really *Got* Me by The Kinks


----------



## luckytrim

You *really got* a hold on me -BEATLES ETC.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hold* On, I'm Comin' - Sam & Dave


----------



## MrsLMB

*Hold* On What You've Got by Joe Tex


----------



## luckytrim

I'll *Hold *you in my Heart (Till I can *Hold* You in my Arms) - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good *Heart*ed Woman - Deana Carter & Shooter Jennings


----------



## luckytrim

*Good  *Lovin' -Tammy Wynette


----------



## jharris

Good Lovin' Gone Bad, Bad Co.


----------



## luckytrim

*bad* to the bone - george thorogood (sp.)


----------



## MrsLMB

*Bad *Bad Leroy Brown by Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

Real *bad *news - kanye west


----------



## jharris

This is a cheat but it was the first song I though of.

Dirty Laundry, Don Henley ( of The Eagles)

I make my living off the evening news Just give me something Something I can use People love it when you lose They love dirty laundry

Well, I coulda been an actor But I wound up here I just have to look good I don't have to be clear Come and whisper in my ear Give us dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down

Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em all around

We got the bubble headed Bleached blonde Comes on at five She can tell you 'bout the plane crash With a gleam in her eye It's interesting when people die Give us dirty laundry

Can we film the operation Is the head dead yet You know the boys in the newsroom Got a running bet Get the widow on the set We need dirty laundry

[Instrumental Interlude]

You don't really need to find out What's going on You don't really want to know Just how far it's gone Just leave well enough alone Eat your dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down

Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're stiff Kick 'em all around

(Kick 'em when they're up) (Kick 'em when they're down) (Kick 'em when they're up) (Kick 'em when they're down)

(Kick 'em when they're up) (Kick 'em when they're down) (Kick 'em when they're stiff) (Kick 'em all around)

Dirty little secrets Dirty little lies We got our dirty little fingers In everybody's pie We love to cut you down to size We love dirty laundry

We can do the Innuendo We can dance and sing When it's said and done We haven't told you a thing We all know that Crap is King Give us dirty laundry

***Truer words were never sung.


----------



## jharris

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46bBWBG9r2o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

...and now back to our regularly scheduled program:

*Real* Good Man - Tim McGraw


----------



## jharris

Yes, sorry!


----------



## luckytrim

Hey, *good *lookin' - hank williams


----------



## MrsLMB

*Hey* There Lonely Girl by Eddie Holman


----------



## luckytrim

*hey *paula - paul and paula


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey* Little Girl - Syndicate of Sound


----------



## luckytrim

This *little girl *of mine - faron young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*, You'll be a Woman Soon - Neil Diam ond


----------



## luckytrim

I Forgot More Than *You'll* Ever Know (About Him) -

Skeeter Davis / Wanda Jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

To *Know* Him Is To Love Him by The Teddy Bears


----------



## luckytrim

Just a Girl I Used to *Know - *George Jones


----------



## Lindazoe

Uptown *Girl* -- Billy Joel


----------



## jharris

Downtown, Petulia Clark?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down *On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Lindazoe

Man on the *Corner* - Genesis


----------



## jharris

Tax Man, The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

*Man* In The Mirror by Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mirror* of Love - The Kinks


----------



## jharris

Smash the Mirror, The Who (Tommy)


----------



## MrsLMB

I'll Be Your Mirror by Velvet Underground


----------



## luckytrim

If You Need Me *I'll Be *Gone - Dolly Parton


----------



## MrsLMB

The Thrill is *Gone* by B.B. King


----------



## luckytrim

I'd Rather be *Gone* (Than in Your Way ) - Hank Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stay *Gone* - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## jharris

Gone Gone Gone, Phillip Phillips


----------



## jharris

She's Gone, Hall and Oates


----------



## luckytrim

*she's* about a mover - sir douglas quintet


----------



## jharris

She's a Lady, Tom Jones (written by Paul Anka)


----------



## MrsLMB

*Lady* In Red by Chris DeBurgh


----------



## jharris

Lay Lady Lay, Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lady* Marmalade - Patti LaBelle


----------



## luckytrim

Dude looks like a *lady *aerosmith


----------



## MrsLMB

*Looks* Like We Made It by Barry Manilow


----------



## luckytrim

*we made it*  - linkin park


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Made* in America - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

*Made in *Japan - Buck Owens

Buck Owens Made In Japan HD - YouTube


----------



## jharris

Turning Japanese, The Vapors


----------



## luckytrim

World*  turning *- fleetwood mack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welcome to my World - Jim Reeves


----------



## MrsLMB

What The *World* Needs Now Is Love by Jackie DeShannon


----------



## jharris

I Need You, The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

*You* Are The Sunshine Of My Life by Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

Do you know "*you are* my *sunshine*"   Statler Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do You Know* the Way to San Jose - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Kylie1969

If You Dont *Know* Me By Now - Jim Diamond


----------



## jharris

I Want To Know What Love Is,  Foreigner


----------



## MrsLMB

Do You *Want *To Know A Secret by The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Do You Want *Fries With That ? - Tim McGraw


----------



## jharris

Chicken Fried, Zack Brown Band


----------



## MrsLMB

*Fried* Eggs(Spoken Word) by Better Midler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Eggs* Over Easy - Steel Magnolia


----------



## jharris

Easy Like Sunday Morning,
Lionel Richie


----------



## MrsLMB

*Morning* Train by Sheena Easton


----------



## luckytrim

Amarillo by *Morning -  *George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Amarillo* Sky - Jason Aldeen


----------



## jharris

Burnin' Sky, Bad Company


----------



## MrsLMB

Burnin' Love - Elvis Presley


----------



## jharris

Burnin' for You, Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## luckytrim

Lonesome *for you *- hank williams iii


----------



## MrsLMB

Are You *Lonesome* Tonight - Elvis and others


----------



## luckytrim

*are you *doing me wrong - arthur gunter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Are You* Experienced - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## luckytrim

*Are You  *Teasing Me - Carl Smith


----------



## jharris

Tease Me, Chaka Demus & Pliers


----------



## luckytrim

Don't *tease me *- sean paul


----------



## MrsLMB

*Don't* Stop Believing - Journey


----------



## jharris

Believe in Dreams,

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## luckytrim

When I  *Dream* - Crystal Gayle


----------



## MrsLMB

*Dream *A Little Dream Of Me - the Mamas and Papas


----------



## jharris

Dream On, Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Follow that*  dream* - elvis


----------



## MrsLMB

I Will *Follow* Him - Peggy March


----------



## luckytrim

*i will *always love you - dolly parton


----------



## jharris

Say You Will , Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MrsLMB

*Say* You Say Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## luckytrim

Nobody Calls From Vegas Just to *Say* Hello - Vern Gosdin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Viva Las *Vegas* - Elvis Presley


----------



## MrsLMB

Your Love Is Like *Las* Vegas - The thrills


----------



## luckytrim

*Love is  *on a Roll - Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Heart of Rock & *Roll* - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## luckytrim

The *Heart  *that You Own - Dwight Yoakum


----------



## MrsLMB

My *Heart* Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## luckytrim

This Should  *Go On  *Forever - Jimmy Clanton / Wanda Jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

*This* Magic Moment - Jay and The Americans as well as others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Could This Be *Magic* - The Dubs


----------



## jharris

Magic Bus, The Who


----------



## MrsLMB

Do You Believe In *Magic -* Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## jharris

Magic Carpet Ride, Steppenwolf


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ride Like the Wind ~ Christopher Cross


----------



## luckytrim

Morning *ride* - lee greenwood


----------



## Cooking Goddess

In the Early Morning Rain ~ Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kentucky *Rain* - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Blue *Kentucky *Girl - Loretta Lynn


----------



## MrsLMB

*Blue* Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Blue Moon


----------



## jharris

Moon River, Andy Williams

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi0UUP7g-0M&feature=youtube_gdata_player

or

Yellow Moon, The Neville Brothers 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O87iUDZGDKs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Take your pick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Neon Moon - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## luckytrim

Chasing That *Neon *Rainbow - Alan Jackson


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somewhere Over the Rainbow ~ Judy Garland


----------



## MrsLMB

*Somewhere* in the Night by Barry Manilow


----------



## jharris

Night Moves, Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Here Comes the Night ~ Rolling Stones (and many others...)


----------



## jharris

Night Life, Jeff Golub &Avenue Blue


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Life in the Fast Lane ~ Eagles


----------



## jharris

That's Life, Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

for once in my *life* - stevie wonder


----------



## MrsLMB

You Are The Sunshine Of My *Life -* Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

What a wonderful *life* - elvis


----------



## Cooking Goddess

'S Wonderful ~ George Gershwin *

_* Seriously, I am NOT as old as my music choice might indicate._


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wonderful*, *Wonderful* - Johnny Mathis


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What a Wonderful World ~ Louie Armstrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welcome to my *World* - Jim Reeves


----------



## luckytrim

Looking at the *World *Through a Windshield - Del Reeves


----------



## MrsLMB

*Looking* For Love In All The Wrong Places - Johnny Lee


----------



## jharris

Right Place, Wrong Time, Dr. John


----------



## MrsLMB

*Time* Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## jharris

Time, Pink Floyd


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Time After Time ~ Cyndi Lauper


----------



## jharris

Day After Day, Badfinger


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> Day After Day, Badfinger



_Nice comeback, but 

aren't you supposed to use the word "time" or "after"?_

Beautiful Day ~ U2


----------



## jharris

Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> Nice comeback, but
> 
> aren't you supposed to use the word "time" or "after"?
> 
> Beautiful Day ~ U2



Day AFTER Day


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> _Nice comeback, but
> 
> aren't you supposed to use the word "time" or "after"?_
> 
> Beautiful Day ~ U2





jharris said:


> Day AFTER Day









_That's what I get for posting while sober.  I think it's time to get some wine...._


----------



## jharris

Laughing!


----------



## jharris

Aaaany who...

Day After Day, Badfinger


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After All These Years ~ Jim Brickman


----------



## luckytrim

*after *thefire is gone - conway & loretta


----------



## TooTall

Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## MrsLMB

You *Light* Up My Life - Debby Boone


----------



## TooTall

Get up, stand up - Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## MrsLMB

*Stand* By Me - Ben E King and others


----------



## TooTall

Give Me One Reason - Tracy Chapman


----------



## luckytrim

*reason *to believe - rod stewart , et al


----------



## TooTall

Don't believe the hype - public enemy


----------



## MrsLMB

Ruby *Don't* Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

*don't take your *guns* to town - *johnny cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Take* the Girl - Tim McGraw


----------



## luckytrim

*The Girl* in the blue velvet band - Bluegrass standard - Bill Monroe


----------



## MrsLMB

*Blue Velvet* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## jharris

Blue on Blue, Bobby Vinton


----------



## TooTall

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## MrsLMB

*Behind* Closed Doors - Charlie Rich


----------



## luckytrim

We've *Closed *our Eyes to Shame - Conway & Loretta


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes* Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## MrsLMB

*You* Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones


----------



## jharris

Can't Get Enough (of your love)

Bad Co.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Get Back ~ Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

The Boys Are *Back* In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boys* of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## jharris

Big boys Don't Cry, Extreme


----------



## MrsLMB

It's My Party and I'll *Cry* If I Want To - Leslie Gore


----------



## jharris

Party all the Time, Eddie Murphy


----------



## Cooking Goddess

All Through the Night (a lullaby)


----------



## TooTall

Here Comes The Night - Van Morrison


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Night Moves ~ Bob Seger


----------



## jharris

Night in Granada, Ottmar Liebert

(Instrumental)


----------



## MrsLMB

Dance the *Nigh*t Away - Van Halen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All She Wants to Do is *Dance* - Don Henley


----------



## luckytrim

Somebody *Wants *me Out of the Way - George Jones


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Take the Long *Way* Home ~ Supertramp


----------



## luckytrim

*Take  *the A Train - Duke Ellington


----------



## jharris

Midnight Train to Georgia,

Gladys Night and the Pips


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Midnight* at the Oasis ~ Maria Muldaur


----------



## jharris

After Midnight, Eric Clapton


----------



## TooTall

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper/ Eva Cassidy


----------



## luckytrim

It's *time *- imagine dragons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## MrsLMB

*Time* Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

Better Love Next  *Time *- Merle Haggard 

A BETTER LOVE NEXT TIME -MERLE HAGGARD.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Love* Me Do ~ Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

*Do* You Love Me - The Contours


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Come to *Me*, Bend to me. ~ from _Brigadoon_


----------



## luckytrim

Y'all *come* - little jimmy dickens


----------



## TooTall

Come Together - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## luckytrim

*happy* trails to you - roy and dale


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Happy* Days Are Here Again ~ various artists (it's old...)


----------



## luckytrim

*Here* Today and Gone tomorrow - The Browns


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stay *Gone* - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## luckytrim

*Stay* - Maurice Williams and the zodiacs

Maurice Williams & the Zodiacs - Stay - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Should I *Stay or Should I Go?* ~ The Clash


----------



## luckytrim

Come *go *with me - del-vikings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby *Come* Back - Player


----------



## luckytrim

*Baby*'s Got Her Blue Jeans On - Mel McDaniel

Mel McDaniel - Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Blue* Suede Shoes ~ Elvis


----------



## MrsLMB

Sand In Your *Shoes* - Al Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Those *Shoes* - The Eagles


----------



## jharris

Blue Suede Shoes, Elvis Presley


----------



## TooTall

I Hope Your Happy Now - Elvis Costello


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*You're* Nobody Till Somebody Loves You  _~ Dean Martin_


----------



## jharris

Nobody Does It Better,

Theme song from the James Bond film, Casino Royale


----------



## luckytrim

That just about *does it*, don't it - vern gosdin


----------



## jharris

Don't Let me Down, Bad Co.


----------



## luckytrim

Don't *let me *cross over - carl butler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* Be Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

Something *Stupid - *Frank & Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something* - The Beatles


----------



## jharris

Something to Talk About,

Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Talk*in' Candy Bar Blues ~ Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## TooTall

Bell Bottom Blues - Eric Clapton


----------



## MrsLMB

One Less *Bell* to Answer - 5th Dimension


----------



## Hoot

Jingle *Bell*s


----------



## Aunt Bea

Silver Bells - Bob Hope and Marilyn Maxwell


----------



## jharris

Hells Bells, AC/DC


----------



## luckytrim

The Three Bells - The Browns


----------



## jharris

Three Times A Lady, Lionel Richie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lady* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

*lady  *Marmalade - Patti LaBelle


----------



## jharris

Lay Lady Lay, Bob Dylan


----------



## Cooking Goddess

She's a *Lady* ~ Tom Jones


----------



## MrsLMB

*She's* A Rainbow - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Kylie1969

Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## jharris

I'm Always Chasing Rainbows,  Alice Cooper


----------



## Kylie1969

Chasing Pavements - Adele


----------



## jharris

Chasing Cars, Snow Patrol


----------



## Kylie1969

Counting Blue Cars - Dishwalla


----------



## jharris

Cars, Gary Numan


----------



## Kylie1969

Cars - Fear Factory


----------



## jharris

Always Crashing In The Same Car, David Bowie


----------



## Kylie1969

Cars And Trains – George Michael


----------



## luckytrim

Baby Thinks He's a *Train* - Roseanne Cash

Rosanne Cash - My Baby Thinks He's A Train - YouTube


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## luckytrim

*Long Black* Veil - Lefty Frizzell


----------



## jharris

Blue on Black, 

Kenny Wayne Shepperd


----------



## Kylie1969

Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*It* Had to be You ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kylie1969

I See You - Leonie Lewis


----------



## MrsLMB

I Can *See* Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## luckytrim

*I Can See* Forever in Your Eyes - Reba


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Can See* For Miles and Miles and Miles - The Who


----------



## luckytrim

* I Can See * Russia From My House*.............* wait; that's not a song 

*I Can See *Me Loving You Again - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Stopped *Loving* Her Today - George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

*Loving *You - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good *Lovin'* - Little Rascals


----------



## luckytrim

*Good Lovin'* Keeps a Home Together - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green Green Grass of *Home* - Tom Jones


----------



## luckytrim

*Green *Tamborine - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## MrsLMB

Mr. *Tamborine* Man - The Byrds


----------



## jharris

Man in the Mirror, Michael Jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

When A *Man* Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## jharris

Black Magic Woman, 

Carlos Santana


----------



## Kylie1969

Hard Headed Woman - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

*hard* times - emmylou harris


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Times* They Are A'Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

sign of *the times* - prince


----------



## jharris

Time, Pink Floyd


----------



## MrsLMB

Feels Like The First *Time *- Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

*the first time* ever i saw your face - roberta flack


----------



## jharris

First Time I Saw Her, 

The Rippingtons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Saw Her* Standing There - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*I Saw* Mommy Kissing Santa Claus - Eddie Boyd


----------



## jharris

A Kiss from a Rose, Seal


----------



## MrsLMB

Sealed With a *Kiss* - Brian Hyland


----------



## Kylie1969

Signed, Sealed, Delivered - Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

Gimmie a little *sign* - brenton wood


----------



## MrsLMB

It's A *Sign* Of The Times - Petula Clark


----------



## luckytrim

How many *times* - pussycat dolls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*How* Do You Like Me Now - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

*Do You* Wanna Dance - Del Shannon / others


----------



## jharris

Let's Dance, David Bowie


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Dance* - Garth Brooks


----------



## jharris

Dancing In The Dark,

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Kylie1969

Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## luckytrim

*queen* of the roller derby - lyle lovett


----------



## Kylie1969

Queen Of Hearts - Westlife


----------



## MrsLMB

Two *Hearts* Beat As One - U2


----------



## luckytrim

Czn't you hear my *heart beat* - herman's hermits


----------



## MrsLMB

Every Beat Of My* Heart* - Glady Knight & The Pips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart* - Roxette


----------



## luckytrim

*Listen *to a Country song - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Was *Country *When *Country* Wasn't Cool - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## MrsLMB

Thank God I'm A *Country* Boy - John Denver


----------



## jharris

Thank You for Being a Friend,

Andrew Gold


----------



## MrsLMB

You've Got a *Friend* - James Taylor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You*'*ve Got* to Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

You Don't Know What *You've Got* (Until You Lose It) - Ral Donner


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FV_57ALhci8


----------



## MrsLMB

What's Love *Got* To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## luckytrim

Whatcha gonna *do with* a cowboy       Chris LeDeoux & Garth Brooks


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzQkML6r1UE


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Should Have Been a *Cowboy* - Toby Keith


----------



## jharris

I Wouldn't Want to be Like You,

Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Jriveradg

Land of 1000 Dances by the sound track of forest Gump


----------



## luckytrim

I Who have nothing - Ben E. King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nothing* From *Nothing* - Billy Preston


----------



## Jriveradg

Sorry about earlier. 
New post is: 
Nothin' Better To Do
By LeAnn Rimes


----------



## MrsLMB

Love Me *Do* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Me or Leave Me - Nina Simone


----------



## luckytrim

The *love *bug - george jones


----------



## MrsLMB

Can You Feel The *Love* Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

See Me, *Feel* Me - The Who


----------



## luckytrim

*See *Ruby Fall - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ruby*, Don't Take Your Love to Town - The First Edition

(you knew that was coming, didn't you?)


----------



## jharris

Take it to the Limit, The Eagles


----------



## MrsLMB

*Take* It On The Run - REO Speedwagon


----------



## jharris

Runaway, Del Shannon


----------



## luckytrim

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ruby*, Don't Take Your Love to Town - The First Edition
> 
> (you knew that was coming, didn't you?)


 

ONCE A MONTH !
JUST LIKE CLOCKWORK -


----------



## luckytrim

*run away *little tears - connie smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tears* On My pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## luckytrim

Send Me the *Pillow* that you Dream On - Hank Locklin


----------



## MrsLMB

*Dream* A Little Dream Of Me - Mamas and Papas


----------



## luckytrim

Only here for *a little  *While - Billy Dean


Billy Dean - Only Here For A Little While - YouTube


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only* the Lonley - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

*Lonely* Teardrops - Jackie Wilson


----------



## jharris

Tracks of my Tears, Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

Smoke along the *tracks* - stonewall jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## jharris

Down to the Waterline, Dire Straits


----------



## luckytrim

*smoke, smoke, smoke* that cigarette - jimmy wakely / jimmy dean


----------



## jharris

Not fast enough LT 

Down to the waterline, Dire Straits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down*town - Petula Clark


----------



## luckytrim

The Devil Went *Down to  *Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Georgia* on my Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## luckytrim

Burning a Hole in My *Mind -  *Connie Smith


----------



## MrsLMB

You Were Always On My *Mind* - Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

Tears *On My  *Pillow - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## MrsLMB

Tracks Of My *Tears - *Smokey Robinson and The Miracles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

96 *Tears* - Question Mark & the Mysterians


----------



## luckytrim

*Tears *will be the Chaser for Your Wine - Wanda Jackson


----------



## jharris

Chasing Pavements, Adele


----------



## Kylie1969

Chasing Cars - Snow patrol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Counting Blue *Cars* - Dishwalla


----------



## Kylie1969

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## jharris

Keepers Creepers (where'd ya get those peepers),

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Kylie1969

Finders Keepers - Cliff Richard


----------



## jharris

jharris said:
			
		

> Keepers Creepers (where'd ya get those peepers),
> 
> Louis Armstrong



Oops my bad! 

Its JEEPERS creepers....


You get a pass on this one Kylie


----------



## jharris

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Finders Keepers - Cliff Richard



....


----------



## jharris

Keep on Loving you,

REO Speedwagon


----------



## MrsLMB

You Don't Have to Say* You* Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## luckytrim

*You Don't Have to* be a Baby to Cry - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

jharris said:


> Oops my bad!
> 
> Its JEEPERS creepers....
> 
> 
> You get a pass on this one Kylie


 
Ooops indeed! Your entry is supposed to have at least one WORD from the previous entry, not the IDEA of the previous entry.

Although peepers and eyes could mean the same thing, Jeepers, Peepers, or Creepers were not words in the previous entry. These *Eyes*, by The Guess Who would have been a good answer.


That said, Be My *Baby* - The Ronettes


----------



## luckytrim

*Baby*, I'm Yours - Barbara ........... Something................. Harris ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> *Baby*, I'm Yours - Barbara ........... Something................. Harris ?


 
Close. Barbara Lewis

Miss Me *Baby* - Cris Cagle


----------



## luckytrim

I'll be Your *Baby  *Tonight - Bob Dylan



Woo - Hoo ! first time posted !!!

Do I get Extra Credit ???


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We could go on with BABY song titles for weeks, maybe months!

Somebody's *Baby* - Jackson Browne


----------



## jharris

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Ooops indeed! Your entry is supposed to have at least one WORD from the previous entry, not the IDEA of the previous entry.
> 
> Although peepers and eyes could mean the same thing, Jeepers, Peepers, or Creepers were not words in the previous entry. These Eyes, by The Guess Who would have been a good answer.
> 
> That said, Be My Baby - The Ronettes



I concede sir. It was a stretch for sure.


----------



## jharris

.......


----------



## jharris

My Baby Left Me, 

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby*'s Got Her Blue Jeans On - George Strait


----------



## jharris

The Jean Genie, David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Billy *Jean* - Michael Jackson


----------



## Dawgluver

Forever in Blue Jeans- Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

I Can See* Forever* From Here  - Rick MaHarrey and Judah


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forever* Young - Rod Stweart


----------



## luckytrim

Please Love Me *Forever -*Kathy Jean & the Roommates


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please* Don't Eat the Dasies - Doris Day


----------



## Kylie1969

Please Dont Go - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## luckytrim

*Please Please* Me - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please* Release Me - Jim Reeves


----------



## MrsLMB

*Me* And Bobby Mcgee - Janis Joplin


----------



## luckytrim

Why *me*, lord - kris kristofferson / jack greene


----------



## MrsLMB

Tell Me *Why* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Why* Don't We Get Drunk - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## luckytrim

Don't ask me *why* - billy joel


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't *It Make You Wanna Go Home - Joe South


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't it Make You Wanna* dance - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do *You Wanna* Dance - Bobby Freeman


----------



## luckytrim

all she wants to do is *dance* - ............. (i forget ..... winwood ?   wait ! Don Henly !)


----------



## MrsLMB

I Want To *Dance* With Somebody - Whitney Houston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> all she wants to do is *dance* - ............. (i forget ..... winwood ? wait ! Don Henly !)


 
Don Henley, sans Eagles




Land of a Thousand *Dance*s* -* Wilson Pickett


----------



## LPBeier

The Night Has *A Thousand* Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## luckytrim

* The Night* Miss Nancy Ann's Hotel for Single Girls Burned Down - Tex Williams

Now Miss Nancy Ann ran a boardin' house with a faded sign that read
"Single Rooms For Single Girls No Men Allowed" it said
But rumor had it that a gentleman with a yen for love for a fee
Could always go to Nancy Ann's for some feminine company
Well one night in June in the billiard room was I chalking up with a friend
He was set to break when the door burst open and Leo James rushed in
He yelled there's a fire that's just broke out and it's down at Nancy Ann's
So we dropped our cues on the poolroom floor and down the street we ran
Though the flames were hot and the smoke was thick not a single life was lost
And the reason for the blaze was never found
But it long will be remembered in our local history
As the fire that fairly scandalized the town
The night Miss Nancy Ann's Hotel For Single Girls burned down

When we got to the place the front was a blaze and so was the second floor
So we cut around the side and up the alley and stopped aside the back door
We were catching our breath when the door flew open and knocked poor Leo flat
And out through the smoke ran Mayor Wills wearin' nothing but a black silk hat
And right behind him with his shirt tail afire came the local chief of police
And banker Jones with the red-haired girl he always said was his niece
And then I spied Miss Nancy Ann herself helping someone else out of the fire
Her arm around the red bald head of old Judge McEntire
A deacon a dentist a deputy sheriff and one state congressman
The county physician the city mortician out through the flames they ran
The grand parade of girls in gowns and hat clad gentlemen
Through the thick gray smoke that certainly smelled like french perfume and gin
Though the flames were hot...
Now everybody was out at the girl's hotel by the time the roof caved in
We were headin' back to the billiard hall when Leo turned to my friend
He said I believe that's the funniest show I've ever seen in town
The so called elite caught out in the street with their pompous purity down
Though the flames were hot...


----------



## MrsLMB

Because The *Night *Belongs To Lovers - Patti Smith Group


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I thought the night belonged to Michelob?

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## Kylie1969

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## MrsLMB

Somewhere In The *Night* - Barry Manilow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Somewhere* My Love - Ray Conniff


----------



## luckytrim

*Somewhere *Along Life's Highway - Hank Snow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Life* is a *Highway *- Rascal Flatts


----------



## MrsLMB

Ventura *Highway* - America


----------



## luckytrim

*Highway *to Hell - AC / DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hell* Yeah - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## luckytrim

Come *Hell  *or High Water - Travis Tritt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hell* & *High Water* - Allman Brothers


----------



## MrsLMB

Smoke On The *Water -* Deep Purple


----------



## Kylie1969

Walk On Water - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Wade in the* Water* - Eva Cassidy (Gospel)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Holy *Water* - Big & Rich


----------



## LPBeier

Bridge Over Troubled *Water* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Seven *Bridge*s Road - The Eagles


----------



## MrsLMB

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road* - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

My Old *Yellow *Car - Dan Seals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yellow* Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Yellow *Roses - Dolly Parton


----------



## LPBeier

Paper *Roses *- Marie Osmond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Dozen *Roses* - Diamond Rio


----------



## MrsLMB

It Takes *Two* - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take* My Breath Away - Berlin


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Walk *Away *- Miley Cyrus


----------



## luckytrim

_*Don't *Touch Me There - Reba_


----------



## LPBeier

Human *Touch *- Springsteen


----------



## Kylie1969

Super Human - Chris Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Only *Human* - *Human* League


----------



## MrsLMB

*Only* The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

It's *Only *Make Believe - Conway


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Believe* - Elvis Pretzels


----------



## luckytrim

*I believe *in You - Don Williams


----------



## LPBeier

*I*'m A *Believe*r - Neil Diamond, The Monkees, Smashmouth and Eddy Murphy


----------



## MrsLMB

*I'm* Henry The 8th I Am - Herman's Hermits


----------



## luckytrim

*I Am* the Dreamer, You are the Dream - Conway Twitty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## Aunt Bea

The Impossible Dream- Andy Williams and others


----------



## Kylie1969

Dream Lover - Mariah Carey


----------



## MrsLMB

*Dream* Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## luckytrim

*Dream *House for Sale - Red Sovine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Our *House* - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## luckytrim

Two-Story *House *- George & Tammy


----------



## Aunt Bea

Brick House- The Commodores

She's a brick----house, Mighty mighty, just lettin' it all hang out!


----------



## luckytrim

Thick as a *Brick* - Jethro Tull


----------



## MrsLMB

Goodbye Yellow *Brick* Road - Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

The Long and Winding *Road *- The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On The *Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

Here I Go *Again *- Whitesnake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Be Us *Again* - Lonestar


----------



## Aunt Bea

Let's Stay Together - Al Green


----------



## Kylie1969

Stay - Jackson Browne


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stay The Night - Chicago


----------



## luckytrim

*The Night* Hank Williams Came to Town - Johnny Cash

Johnny Cash- On The Night Hank Williams Came To Town - YouTube

C                         F
Harry Truman was our president
  G7                              C
A coke and burger cost you thirty cents
                               F
I was still in love with Mavis Brown
C                 G7               C
On the night Hank Williams came to town
 
                       F
I Love Lucy debuted on TV
     G7                          C
That was one big event we didn't see
                                       F
Cause no one stayed at home for miles around
C                     G7               C
It was the night Hank Williams came to town
 
F                               C
Momma ironed my shirt and daddy let me take the truck
  D7                            G7
I drove on out to Grapevine and picked old Mavis up
C                                     F
We hit that county line for one quick round
C                 G7               C
On the night Hank Williams came to town
 
                                   F
A thousand people sweltered in the gym
     G7                                 C
Then I heard someone whisper hey that's him
                                             F
That's when the crowd let out this deafening sound
C                     G7               C
It was the night Hank Williams came to town
 
                           F
On and on he sang into the night
   G7                                C
Jambalaya, Cheating Heart, I Saw the light
                                   F
How'd they get Miss Audrey in that gown
C                 G7               C
On the night Hank Williams came to town 

F                               C
Mavis had her picture made with Hank out by his car
D7                               G7
She said he sure is humble for a Grand Ole Opry star
C                            F
Mavis said why don't we hang around
C                        G7                C
It ain't often that Hank Williams comes to town
 
F                                  C
While Hank signed his autograph on Beaulah Rizner's fan
D7                            G7
Mavis got acquainted with the Drifting Cowboys Band
C                                     F
The effect on all our lives was quite profound
C                 G7               C
On the night Hank Williams came to town


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## MrsLMB

New Kid in *Town* - The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

*New* York Wine and Tennessee Shine - Dave & Sugar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*New York* State Of Mind -  Billy Joel


----------



## MrsLMB

You Were Always On My *Mind* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Friday on my *Mind* - Easybeats


----------



## luckytrim

Georgia *on my Mind* - Ray Charles, etc.


----------



## MrsLMB

The Night The Lights Went Out In *Georgia* - Reba, Vicki Lawrence et al


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When *the* *Lights* Go Down in the City - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

*Go Down *Gamblin' - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* and Out - George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

Nobody Wants You When You're *Down and Out* - Bobby Womack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nobody Wants* To Be Lonely - Ricky Martin


----------



## luckytrim

Who *Wants to be Lonely *-Kiss


----------



## MrsLMB

Only The *Lonely *- Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

*Only the *Strong Survive - Jerry Butler


----------



## MrsLMB

*Only* The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

* Young  *Love - Sonny James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young* Guns - Wham!


----------



## MrsLMB

Forever *Young* - Alphaville


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Forever* Yours - Journey


----------



## Kylie1969

Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

Please Love Me *Forever -* Kathy Jean & the Innocents / Bobby Vinton / Mickey Gilley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Love Me* Like you Used To - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Used to* be My Girl - Hall & Oates


----------



## luckytrim

Mr. & Mrs. *Used to Be* - Ernest Tubb & Loretta Lynn


----------



## Kylie1969

Me and Mrs Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't Let the Sun Go Down On *Me* - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We All Live for *the Sun*  - The Sunrays


----------



## luckytrim

Let's *Live For *Today - GrassRoots


----------



## Kylie1969

I Don't Wanna Live Without Your Love - Chicago


----------



## MrsLMB

*Live* And Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Can't *Live* - Harry Nilsson


----------



## luckytrim

*I Can't *Help It (If I'm Still in Love With You) - Hank Sr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Help* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Help* Me Understand - Hank Sr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

So *Help* Me Girl - Joe Diffy


----------



## MrsLMB

*Girl *You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I am *Woman* - Helen Reddy


----------



## luckytrim

A Good *Woman*'s Love - Jerry Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If I Was Your *Woman -* Alicia Keys


----------



## luckytrim

*If I Was* a Drinkin' Man -Neal McCoy


----------



## MrsLMB

Man I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

Just *Like a Woman *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Like* a Rolling Stone - Same guy


----------



## luckytrim

On a Night *Like  *This - same again


----------



## LPBeier

Rainy *Night *in Georgia - Different Guy

(Brook Benton )


----------



## MrsLMB

Tonight's the* Night* - Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucky For You, *Tonight* I'm Just Me - SheDaisy


----------



## Kylie1969

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Air* That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## luckytrim

I Wish *That I *Could Hurt That Way Again - T. Graham Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love *Hurt*s - Nazareth


----------



## MrsLMB

It *Hurts* To Be In Love - Gene Pitney


----------



## Kylie1969

Love Really Hurts Without You - Billy Ocean


----------



## luckytrim

(I Can't Live) If Living is *Without You* - Badfinger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lost *Without* Your Love - David Gates & Bread


----------



## LPBeier

*Lost *In *Love *- Air Supply


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If I *Lost* It - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Kylie1969

Lost and Running - Powderfinger


----------



## MrsLMB

Running On Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Kylie1969

Keep On Running - Jackie Edwards


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Keep On* Dancing - The Gentrys


----------



## luckytrim

*Keep On *Truckin' - Dave Dudley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Keep On* *Keep*in' *On* - Allman Brothers


----------



## Kylie1969

Sitting On The Dock Of The Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## MrsLMB

*Sitting* On A Barbed Wire Fence - Bob Dylan


----------



## mysterychef

Don't FENCE me in -  Cole Porter -                                     Whoops my age is showing


----------



## luckytrim

I Didn't Jump Your *Fence *- Cal Smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jump* (for My Love) - Pointer Sisters


----------



## luckytrim

Give *My Love  *to Rose - Johnny Cash


----------



## MrsLMB

Kiss From A *Rose* - Seal


----------



## Kylie1969

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## mysterychef

ME and Mr. Jones - Billy Paul or Amy Winehouse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rescue *Me* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## luckytrim

Jim Dandy to the *Rescue - *La Vern Baker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Rescue*d Me - Jamie O'Neal


----------



## MrsLMB

*You* Light Up My Life - Debby Boone


----------



## luckytrim

In *My Life* - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Life* is a Song - Tony Bennett


----------



## MrsLMB

*Life* In The Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## mysterychef

That's   LIFE - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kylie1969

Time Of Your Life - Greenday


----------



## mysterychef

Somewhere in TIME - main theme - John Barry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## MrsLMB

Walk On The Wild *Side* - Lou Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ride the *Wild* Surf - Jan & Dean


----------



## Kylie1969

Ticket To Ride - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two *Ticket*s to Paradise - Eddie Money


----------



## Kylie1969

It Takes Two - Marvin Gaye and Kim Weston


----------



## MrsLMB

*It* Must Have Been Love - Roxette


----------



## Kylie1969

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Love Me  *Tonight - Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tonight*, *Tonight*, *Tonight - *Genesis


----------



## MrsLMB

We've Got *Tonight* - Bob Seger


----------



## Kylie1969

Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm So *Lonesome* I Could Cry - Hank Williams the first


----------



## Kylie1969

When Doves Cry - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

Lonesome *Dove*- Garth Brooks


----------



## mysterychef

That LONESOME  Road - James taylor


----------



## Kylie1969

End Of The Road - Boyz To Men


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *End* - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

90 Miles an Hour Down a Dead *End* Street - HankSnow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Midnight *Hour* - Sam & Dave


----------



## mysterychef

After  MIDNIGHT -  J.J. Cale  - or -  Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*After* the Lovin' - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## luckytrim

You've Lost That *Lovin'* Feeling - Righteous Brothers


----------



## MrsLMB

Hooked On A* Feeling -* Blue Swede


----------



## mysterychef

Baby don't get HOOKED on me. - Mac Davis


----------



## MrsLMB

Be My *Baby* - The Ronettes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* I'm Yours - Barbara Lewis


----------



## luckytrim

Something ‘bout you *baby* I like -  Glen Campbell & Rita Coolidge


----------



## Aunt Bea

Something - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Something* to brag about           Charlie Louvin & Melba Montgomery


----------



## mysterychef

I hate 2 BRAG  -  Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Kylie1969

I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## mysterychef

Eye  HATE u - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hate* This Place - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## luckytrim

I *Hate* You - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## MrsLMB

With or Without *You* - U2


----------



## Kylie1969

Love Really Hurts Without You - Billy Ocean


----------



## luckytrim

Town *Without *Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Up*town* Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

Small *Town *Saturday night - Hank Ketchum


----------



## MrsLMB

Another Saturday *Night* - Sam Cooke


----------



## luckytrim

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Kylie1969

Saturday Night - Cold Chisel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

Put it off *until* Tomorrow        Porter Wagoner & Dolly  Parton


----------



## Mad Cook

luckytrim said:


> Put it off *until* Tomorrow Porter Wagoner & Dolly Parton


"Until The *End*" (Norah jones)


----------



## MrsLMB

The *End* Of The World - Skeeter Davis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rock My *World* (Little Country Girl) - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## mysterychef

You ROCK my world - Michael Jackson


----------



## Kylie1969

World Of Our Own - Westlife


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How's The *World* Treating You - Chet Atkins


----------



## luckytrim

Walk Through this *World *With Me - George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Man* In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## mysterychef

MIRROR Mirror -  Def Lepard


----------



## MrsLMB

I'll Be Your *Mirror* - Velvet Underground


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Just Want To *Be Your* Everything - The Brothers Gibb


----------



## luckytrim

Do You Really *Want to *Hurt Me - Boy George


----------



## mysterychef

*Hurts* so good - John Mellencamp


----------



## Kylie1969

Good Times Roll - The Cars


----------



## mysterychef

I love Rock and *Roll*  -  Joan  Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Only *Rock & Roll* to Me - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

*Roll* Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## mysterychef

It aint  *Over* [till Its over] - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## MrsLMB

Bridge *Over* Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Seven *Bridge*s Road - The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Long, Hard *Road* - NGDB


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Long* and Winding *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Long*-Haired Country Boy - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## MrsLMB

Thank God I'm A *Country Boy* - John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Was *Country* When *Country* Wasn't Cool - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Kylie1969

Cool Change - Little River Band


----------



## luckytrim

*Country *Girl - Jeannie C. Riley

New York is a long way from Texas 
Vegas is a long way from Abilene 
I spend lots of my time flyin' out to L.A. 
And if you've never been there You don't know how lonesome big towns can be 

Oh, what I'd give to be a country girl again 
To be with my people, my man and my kids 
To live in a house about a mile down the road from mama's 
Oh Lord, what I'd give to be a country girl again? 

To go walkin' down a country road at sunset 
And see colors, you can almost touch right over head 
To hear the gentle breeze of peace blowin' at the treetops 
out in the country there is no talk that God is dead 

Oh, what I'd give to be a country girl again 
To be with my people, my man and my kids 
To live in a house about a mile down the road from mama's 
Oh Lord, what I'd give to be a country girl again !
 Oh, what I'd give to be a country girl again?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Island *Girl* - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*Island*s in the Stream - Brothers Gibb, then Parton & Rogers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Dirty *Stream* - Pete Seeger


----------



## LPBeier

*Dirty *Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## MrsLMB

*Dirty* Water - The Standells


----------



## LPBeier

Bridge Over Troubled *Water *- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## luckytrim

Seven *Bridge*s Road - Eagles


----------



## MrsLMB

*Seven* Little Girls Sitting In The Back Seat - Paul Evans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back Seat* of my Car - Paul McCartney


----------



## LPBeier

Sharon's *Back *Door - Joe Stanton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Boyfriend's *Back* - The Chiffons


----------



## luckytrim

On the *Back *Side of thirty - John Conlee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Next *30* Years - Tim McGraw


----------



## luckytrim

*Next *to You, *Next *to Me - Shenandoah


----------



## MrsLMB

*Next* Time I Fall In Love - Peter Cetera with Amy Grant.


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Never *Fall in Love *Again - Dionne Warwick


----------



## LPBeier

*Never *Say Never - Justin Beiber


----------



## luckytrim

I *Never* Knew Lonely - Vince Gill


----------



## LPBeier

Only The *Lonely *- Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

*Only the *Strong Survive - Jerry Butler


----------



## LPBeier

*Only The* Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

I *Only *Have Eyes for You - the Flamingos


----------



## LPBeier

The Night Has A Thousand *Eyes *- Bobby Vee


----------



## luckytrim

*A Thousand *Stars - Kathy young


----------



## LPBeier

*Star*ry Starry Night - Don McLean

I know it's a stretch, but it's what came to me


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Night* Train - James Brown


----------



## luckytrim

*Night Train *to Memphis - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train* to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## LPBeier

The *Last *Song I'll Ever Write For You - Edward Bear


----------



## Kylie1969

I Write The Songs - Barry Manillow


----------



## LPBeier

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born on the *Bayou* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## LPBeier

*Born *To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild* Thing - The Trogs


----------



## LPBeier

Little *Thing*s - One Direction


----------



## luckytrim

Will He Wait a *Little  *Longer - Stanley Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Three *Little* Words - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

*Words  *- The Bee Gees


----------



## Kylie1969

Words - FR David


----------



## MrsLMB

*Words *of Love - Buddy Holly


----------



## luckytrim

Mountain *of Love*- Johnny Rivers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocky *Mountain* High - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

*Rocky *Top - Osbourne Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's a Long Way to the *Top* - AC/DC


----------



## luckytrim

Sitting on *Top *of the World - Bob Wills and many others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sitting *on the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## luckytrim

*Sittin' *in an All-Nite Cafe - Warner Mack


Hey Sir-Loin;
Where'd everybody go ????????????


----------



## SandyToes

All Night Long - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Long* and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Country *Road*s - John Denver


----------



## SandyToes

On the Road again - Willie Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

Oops, I did it *again *- Britney Spears


----------



## luckytrim

Together *Again* - Buck Owens


----------



## SandyToes

Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## luckytrim

Girl *Happy -* Elvis


----------



## MrsLMB

You Made Me So Very *Happy *- Blood Sweat & Tears


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Worry, Be *Happy *- Bobby McFerrin


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't Worry* 'bout Me - Marty Robbins


----------



## LPBeier

Come See *About Me* - The Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*See Me*, Feel *Me* - The Who


----------



## luckytrim

It Don't* Feel *Like Sinnin' to* Me *- the Kendalls


----------



## LPBeier

*Feel Like* Makin' Love - Bad Company

(now THAT was music! )


----------



## luckytrim

Who's *Makin' love  *- Johnny Taylor / Blues Brothers, etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Making Love* Out Of Nothing At All - Air Supply


----------



## LPBeier

*Nothing* From Nothing - Billy Preston


----------



## luckytrim

*Nothing *I Can Do About it Now - Willie Nelson


----------



## MrsLMB

Let's Give Them Sonething To Talk *About* - Bonnie Rait


----------



## Kylie1969

Give It Up - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## luckytrim

Shake *It Up* - the Cars


----------



## Hoot

*Up* -Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## luckytrim

*Up *on the Roof - Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## MrsLMB

*Never* Been To Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## LPBeier

The Rain In *Spain *- My Fair Lady


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## luckytrim

Blue Eyes Crying in the *Rain* - Willie


----------



## Hoot

Singin' In The *Rain* - as performed by Gene Kelly


----------



## luckytrim

Just Walking in the *Rain *- Johnny Ray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walking* to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## luckytrim

*Walking* After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## Hoot

After *Midnight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

*Midnight *At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Midnight* Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## MrsLMB

*Midnight* Confessions - The Grass Roots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After *Midnight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

Sir-Loin -
Hoot just used that , three doors down (Dolly Parton, lol)*

Midnight* in Montgomery - Alan Jackson


----------



## LPBeier

*Midnight *Train To Georgia - Gladys Knight (with and without the Pips)


----------



## luckytrim

Rainy Night in *Georgia *- Brook Benton


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night *The Lights Went Out *In **Georgia *- Vicki Lawrence


----------



## luckytrim

*The Night* Hank Williams Came to Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## LPBeier

*The Night* They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Hoot

*Dixie* - Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## luckytrim

Are You From *Dixie* - Grandpa Jones


----------



## LPBeier

Who *Are You*? - The Who


----------



## Hoot

*You* Are What You Is - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

* Are You  *Lonesome Tonight - Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

Long Gone *Lonesome *Blues - Hank Williams


----------



## luckytrim

*Long Gone Blues *- Billie Holiday


----------



## MrsLMB

*Long* Black Train - Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

Mystery *Train  *- Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

Magical *Mystery *Tour - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Magic* Carpet Ride – Steppenwolf


----------



## Hoot

Full Moon *Ride*- Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## luckytrim

Shorty's Last Ride - Don Williams


----------



## MrsLMB

*Ride* Captain Ride - Blues Image


----------



## Hoot

I'm Your *Captain* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Kylie1969

I'm Your Man - Wham


----------



## luckytrim

Understand *Your Man* - Johnny Cash


----------



## MrsLMB

Stand By Your *Man *- Tammy Wynette


----------



## luckytrim

*Stand By* Me - Ben E. King


----------



## Hoot

*Stand* Back - Stevie Nicks


----------



## luckytrim

*Back *in Baby's Arms - Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Got *Back* - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## Hoot

*Back* in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Baby Come *Back* - Hall & Oates


----------



## Kylie1969

Hit Me Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## MrsLMB

Time After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Kylie1969

The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack


----------



## MrsLMB

Feels Like The *First Time -* Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

Do That to me One More *Time* - Captain & Tennille


----------



## Hoot

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

Message *in a Bottle* - Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bottle* of Wine - The Kingston Trio


----------



## luckytrim

*Wine* Me Up - Faron Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Start *Me Up*- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Hoot

Me And Bobby McGee - Roger Miller, Janis Joplin (and others)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bobby*'s Girl - Marcie Blane


----------



## Kylie1969

Who's That Girl - Eurythmics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Who's That* Lady - Isley Brothers


----------



## Kylie1969

The Lady Is a Tramp - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

Son of Hickory Holler's *Tramp* - Johnny Darrell


----------



## MrsLMB

*Son* Of A Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## luckytrim

Daddy Was an Old-Time *Preacher Man* - Dolly Parton


----------



## Hoot

*Daddy* Sang Bass - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Daddy* Don't You Walk So Fast - Wayne Newton


----------



## luckytrim

I *Walk* the Line- Johnny Cash


----------



## Hoot

Wichita *Line*man - Glen Campbell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Draggin' the *Line* - Tommy James


----------



## luckytrim

Only Daddy That'll Walk the* Line* - Waylon


----------



## Hoot

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Kylie1969

Walk On By - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just *Walk* Away Rene - The Left Banke or The Four Tops


----------



## Hoot

*Just* One Look - Linda Ronstadt (and others)


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Look* Of Love - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Look* Through Any Window - The Hollies


----------



## luckytrim

The *Window *Up Above - George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Came In Through *the* Bathroom *Window* - The Beatles or Joe Cocker


----------



## luckytrim

*She Came* From Fort Worth - KATHY MATTEA


----------



## Hoot

Does *Fort Worth* Ever Cross Your Mind? - George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Let me *Cross*  Over - Carl Butler and others


----------



## Hoot

*Cross*-Eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Proud *Mary* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Hoot

Ain't Too *Proud* to Beg - The Temptations


----------



## Kylie1969

Ain't No Other Man - Christina Aguilera


----------



## MrsLMB

*Ain't No* Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ain't* Nothing 'Bout You - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Hoot

Money For *Nothing* - Dire Straits


----------



## Kylie1969

Money, Money, Money - Abba


----------



## Hoot

You Never Give Me Your *Money* – The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*you never* even called me by my name - david-allen coe


----------



## Hoot

I've Got a *Name* - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

*I've Got a* Woman's Love - Marty Robbins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What's Your *Name -* Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## MrsLMB

The Name Game - Shirley Ellis


----------



## Hoot

Head *Game*s - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

Goin' out of my *head* - little anthony and the imperials

what's your name - from i've got a woman's love ??


----------



## Hoot

What's *Goin'* On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

*what *in the world's come over you - jack scott


----------



## MrsLMB

*What* The World Needs Now - Jackie DeShannon


----------



## luckytrim

She is his only *need* - wynona judd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Goin' out of my *head* - little anthony and the imperials
> 
> what's your name - from i've got a woman's love ??


 
No, from I've Got a *Name* - Jim Croce 

Look at the posting times!




I *Need* You - America


----------



## luckytrim

okay, i looked at the posting times................
I've got a woman's love----4:03  

What's your name ------- 4:05


All I Ever *Need is You -* K. Rogers & Dottie West


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*All I Ever* Wanted - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## luckytrim

Do *I Ever *Cross Your Mind - Randy Travis & Dolly Parton


----------



## Hoot

New York State of *Mind* - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

*Mind *Games - John Lennon


----------



## MrsLMB

*Games* People Play - Joe South


----------



## Hoot

*People* Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Strange*rs in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

*The Night* They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Kylie1969

I Love the Night Life - Alicia Bridges


----------



## MrsLMB

Somewhere in the *Night* - Barry Manilow


----------



## Kylie1969

Somewhere Over The Rainbow


----------



## middie

Rainbow In The Dark - Dio


----------



## luckytrim

Dancing *in the Dark* - Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Should be *Dancing* - The Bee Gees


----------



## middie

Dancing Queen-Abba


----------



## Hoot

Mississippi *Queen *- Mountain


----------



## luckytrim

*Queen  *of the Silver Dollar - Dave and Sugar


----------



## Hoot

Maxwell's *Silver* Hammer - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If I Had a *Hammer* - Trini Lopez


----------



## Hoot

*If I *Were King of the Forest - The Cowardly Lion (Wizard Of Oz)


----------



## Kylie1969

King Of The Rodeo - Kings of Leon


----------



## luckytrim

This Ain't my First *Rodeo* - Vern Gosdin


----------



## Hoot

She Ran Away With a *Rodeo* Clown - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

Bandy the *RodeoClown - *Moe Bandy


----------



## middie

Rodeo- Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweethearts Of *Rodeo* Drive - The Posies


----------



## middie

Goodnight Sweetheart-  ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

middie said:


> Goodnight Sweetheart- ?


 
You have three choices: The Spaniels for the black version, the Overtones for the white version (It was common to have two versions back in the fifties, one for the white folks and one for the colored folks) or Sha-Na-Na for the 70s remake version


*Good Night* Ladies - Larry Hooper


----------



## middie

Ah... thanks! I did not know that


----------



## MrsLMB

Sweet Cream *Ladies* - The Boxtops


----------



## luckytrim

*oops ! I made a mistake .......*


----------



## Hoot

*Dream* On - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

*dream *lover - bobby darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

middie said:


> Ah... thanks! I did not know that


 
You have the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame practically down the street from you. You should know EVERYTHING! 


*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## luckytrim

(All I Have to do is) *Dream* - Everly Brothers


----------



## Kylie1969

Everything I Do - Bryan Adams


----------



## Hoot

*Do* You Wanna Dance - Bobby Freeman, Del Shannon, The Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Life is a *dance* - john michael montgomery


----------



## Hoot

*Life* In London - Pat Travers


----------



## luckytrim

a foggy day in *london *town - david bowie , et al


----------



## MrsLMB

*Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Without You - Bad Finger


----------



## luckytrim

Gonna Get Along *Without you* Now* - *Skeeter Davis, Trini Lopez , and many others


----------



## LPBeier

*Along *Came Jones - The Coasters


----------



## Hoot

She *Came* in Through the Bathroom Window - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flushed From the *Bathroom* of Your Heart - Johnny Cash


----------



## Hoot

Your Cheating *Heart* - Hank Williams


----------



## luckytrim

WHO'S *CHEATING  *WHO - CHARLEY McCLAIN


----------



## MrsLMB

*Who* Wants To Live Forever - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Diamonds are *Forever *- Shirley Bassey


----------



## middie

Forever and Ever - Randy Travis


----------



## Kylie1969

Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Hoot

*Blue* Moon - The Marcels


----------



## Kylie1969

By The Light Of The Silvery Moon - Doris Day


----------



## MrsLMB

*Light* My Fire - The Doors


----------



## Hoot

We Didn't Start The *Fire* - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

*start *me up - stones


----------



## Hoot

*Me* and Bobby McGee - Roger Miller, Janis Joplin


----------



## luckytrim

And don't forget the singer / songwriter , kris kristofferson ..............

Wine *me* up - faron young


----------



## Hoot

luckytrim said:


> And don't forget the singer / songwriter , kris kristofferson ..............


I stand corrected. Thanks!

Spill the *Wine* - Eric Burdon and War


----------



## luckytrim

(i've got) two more bottles of *wine* - emmylou harris


----------



## MrsLMB

Red Red *Wine *- Bob Marley, Neil Diamond, et al


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Days of *Wine* and Roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## LPBeier

Wasted* Days and* Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## luckytrim

Hard Hat *Days and *Honky-Tonk *Nights* - Red Steagall


----------



## LPBeier

MrsLMB said:


> Red Red *Wine *- Bob Marley, Neil Diamond, et al



A funny one on this song - I have been a Neil Diamond fan since I was 8 years old and last summer saw him for the 10th time.  Back a bit, a few years after UB40 came out with their version of Red Red Wine, my friend's brother was saying what a "rad" song this was.  I said I liked this version, but still loved the Neil Diamond one better.  The brother looked at me puzzled and said "oh, did he make a cover of it too?"  He thought UB40 wrote it and that it was always a regae song!  Marley actually never recorded it, but I believe he did it live.


----------



## LPBeier

luckytrim said:


> Hard Hat *Days and *Honky-Tonk *Nights* - Red Steagall



*Honky Tonk* Blues - Hank Williams (Sr.)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honky Tonk* Woman - Rolling Stones


----------



## mysterychef

Honky Tonk Song - -George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

The *honky tonk *downstairs - came guy


----------



## Kylie1969

Truckdrivin Neighbors Downstairs - Beck Hansen


----------



## Hoot

*Truck Drivin'* Song - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## MrsLMB

That Ain't My *Truck* - Rhett Akins


----------



## Hoot

Is You is or is You *Ain't* My Baby? - Louis Jordan, Nat King Cole, Bing Crosby, and others


----------



## luckytrim

My hangup *is you* - freddie hart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Hang Up* - The Orlons


----------



## luckytrim

*don't *take her, she's all i got -  johnny paycheck


----------



## Hoot

*All* Along the Watchtower - Bob Dylan, Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

Smoke *Along *the Track - Stonewall Jackson - (then a bunch of covers)


----------



## MrsLMB

*Smoke* On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Hoot

*Smoke* On the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Hoot

Hmm. You beat me to the draw MrsLMB!
*Smoke* gets in Your Eye -  The Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexy *Eyes* - Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## Kylie1969

Bright Eyes - Art Garfunkel


----------



## Hoot

Your Sweet and Shiny *Eyes* - Tom Waits, Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet* Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Swoop Down, *Sweet *Jesus - John Anderson


----------



## MrsLMB

*Down* On The Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Bring Me *Down *- Beatles


----------



## Hoot

All Tore *Down* - Johnny Winter


----------



## luckytrim

*Down *on the Corner - CCR


----------



## Hoot

House at Pooh *Corner* - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Loggins and Messina


----------



## luckytrim

*House *of the Rising Sun - Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Our *House* - Crosby, Stills, Nash, and I think Young, too


----------



## Hoot

Stranger in My *House* - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *House* That Built Me - Miranda Lambert


----------



## MrsLMB

Hit *Me* With Your Best Shot - Pat Benatar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*With* or *With*out You - U2


----------



## Kylie1969

I Cant Live If living Is Without You - Harry Nillson


----------



## Hoot

*Living* in America - James Brown


----------



## luckytrim

*Living *on the Edge - Aerosmith


----------



## Hoot

*Edge* of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexy and *Seventeen* - Stray Cats


----------



## luckytrim

Do Ya Think I'm *Sexy* - Rod Stewart


----------



## Hoot

Don't *Think* Twice, It's All Right - Bob Dylan (and too many others to list)


----------



## MrsLMB

I *Think* We're Alone Now - Tommy James and The Shondells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *Alone* Am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## Hoot

*Alone* Again, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## mysterychef

Naturally - Selena Gomez


----------



## Kylie1969

Act Naturally - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*natural *high - merle haggard


----------



## Hoot

Makin' It *Natural* - Dr Hook


----------



## luckytrim

*makin' it - *david naughton


----------



## Hoot

Everybody's *Makin'* it Big But Me - Dr Hook (again)- Shel Silverstein songwriter


----------



## luckytrim

Nobody *but me* - blake shelton


----------



## MrsLMB

*Nobody* Knows The Troubles I've Seen - Sam Cooke, Louis Armstrong and many others


----------



## luckytrim

*Nobody *but a Fool - Connie Smith


----------



## Kylie1969

Fool On The Hill - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Livin' *on the  *Edge - Aerosmith


----------



## Hoot

*Livin'* La Vida Loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Livin'* on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

If You Ain't Lovin', Then you Ain't *Livin' *- Carl Smith


----------



## mysterychef

*Lovin' Ain't* pleasin' nothin' -  Meyer Hawthorne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lovin*', Touchin', Squeezin' - Journey


----------



## Kylie1969

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

I hope you're *feeling* me like i'm feeling you - charley pride


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You've Lost That Lovin' *Feeling* - Tom Cruise & Anthony Edwards


----------



## luckytrim

Deja vu ........................

After the *lovin' *- ENGLEBERT HUMPERDINK


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good *Lovin'* - Young Rascals


----------



## luckytrim

*good lovin'* gone bad - bad company


----------



## Hoot

*Bad* Company - Bad Company


----------



## luckytrim

*Company*'s Comin' - Little Jimmie Dickens, Porter Wagoner , etc.


----------



## Hoot

They're *Coming* to Take Me Away, Ha Ha - Napoleon XIV (Jerry Samuels)


----------



## luckytrim

*Teke Me  *Home, Country roads - John Denver


----------



## Hoot

Goin' Down the *Road* Feelin' Bad - Woody Guthrie


----------



## mysterychef

*Feelin'* it  -  Jay Z.


----------



## luckytrim

*it* takes two - m. Gaye &t. Tyrell


----------



## Kylie1969

It Must Be Love - Madness


----------



## mysterychef

*It Must Be* him  -  Shirley Bassey or Vicki Carr


----------



## Hoot

All Things *Must* Pass - George Harrison


----------



## luckytrim

Wild *thing* - troggs


----------



## Hoot

Born to be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## luckytrim

Cajun *born* - emmylou harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born* in East L.A. - Cheech Marin


----------



## Hoot

*East* Bound & Down - Jerry Reed


----------



## luckytrim

whiskey bent and hell-*bound *- hank jr.​


----------



## MrsLMB

I Am The God Of *Hell *Fire - Arthur Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fire* Down Below - Bob Seger


----------



## Kylie1969

Take The Pressure Down - John Farnham


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pressure* - Billy Joel


----------



## mysterychef

Under *Pressure*  -  Queen


----------



## luckytrim

*under *the boardwalk - drifters


----------



## Hoot

Don't Sit *Under* the Apple Tree (With Anyone Else But Me) - Glenn Miller, The Andrews Sisters)


----------



## luckytrim

*under* my thumb - stones


----------



## Hoot

*My* Old School - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

Be True to Your *School *- Beach Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*True* Colours - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MrsLMB

*True* - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Hoot

*True* Love is Hard to Find - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## mysterychef

*Love Is Hard*  -   James Morrison


----------



## Kylie1969

Love Is All Around - Wet Wet Wet


----------



## mysterychef

*Love is all* we need  -  Mary J. Blige


----------



## luckytrim

She is his only *need *- wynona judd


----------



## Hoot

*She* Stopped Loving Him Today - George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

Um, that would be 
"he" stopped loving "her" today ....................


----------



## MrsLMB

If *Loving* You Is Wrong I Don't Want To Be Right - Luther Ingram and others


----------



## luckytrim

*i don't want to be *a memory - exile


----------



## Hoot

luckytrim said:


> Um, that would be
> "he" stopped loving "her" today ....................


Yep.. That's on account of too little coffee of a morning.
Thanks for straightenin' me out....onward:
Some *Memories* Just Won't Die - Marty Robbins


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet  *Memories *- Willie Nelson


----------



## Hoot

*Sweet* Georgia Brown - Ethel Waters, Cab Calloway, Ray Charles, Brother Bones et al


----------



## luckytrim

* georgia  *on my Mind - ray charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Georgia* Rain - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## luckytrim

Mississippi *Rain* Storm - john Anderson


----------



## LPBeier

*Storm *Before The Calm - Luba


----------



## luckytrim

*Storms  *Never last - W. Jennings & J. Coulter


----------



## LPBeier

*Never *My Love - The Association


----------



## luckytrim

*Never *Trust a Woman - Red Foley


----------



## LPBeier

American *Woman *- The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

*Woman  (*Sensuous *Woman*) - Don gibson


----------



## Kylie1969

Woman - John Lennon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Every *Woman* - Chaka Khan


----------



## Kylie1969

Every Woman In The World - Air Supply


----------



## Hoot

We Are The *World* - Michael Jackson and Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Kylie1969

We Are Family - Sister Sledge


----------



## Hoot

Merry Christmas From the *Family* - Robert Earl Keene


----------



## MrsLMB

*From *Me To You - The Beatles


----------



## Hoot

*You* Make My Pants Want to Get Up and Dance - Dr Hook


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dance* to the Music - Sly and the Family, Stoned


----------



## Kylie1969

Last Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Hoot

*Last* Train to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## Kylie1969

Last Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Dance* - Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

*Dance *with me - the drifters


----------



## Hoot

Land of 1000 *Dances* -  Cannibal & the Headhunters, Wilson Pickett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Hope You *Dance* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Kylie1969

I Hope I Never - Split Enz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Never* My Love - The Association


----------



## Kylie1969

My Love - Paul McCartney


----------



## Hoot

*My* Girl Bill - Jim Stafford


----------



## Kylie1969

The Beat Of My Heart - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

With Every *Beat of my Heart* - Gene Pitney


----------



## Hoot

Off *Beat* Ride - Pat Travers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ride* Captain *Ride*  - The Blues Image


----------



## MrsLMB

Ticket To *Ride* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ride* the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean


----------



## Kylie1969

Ride Like The Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Wind *Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Hoot

Along Comes *Mary* - The Association


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here *Comes* the Rain Again - Eurythmics


----------



## mysterychef

Purple *Rain*  - '' Prince''  Rodgers Nelson


----------



## Kylie1969

Raindrops are falling on my head - John Farnham


----------



## luckytrim

It must be raindrops - clyde mcfatter


----------



## mysterychef

Between the *Raindrops*  -  Lifehouse


----------



## luckytrim

*between*this time and the next time - gene watson


----------



## mysterychef

*Next Time*  -  Barenaked Ladies


----------



## luckytrim

This time - tracy chapman


----------



## Hoot

By The *Time* I Get to Phoenix - Johnny Rivers, Glen Campbell


----------



## luckytrim

*i get *the fever - "whispering" bill anderson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Give Me *Fever* - Peggy Lee


----------



## Hoot

Cat Scratch *Fever* - Ted Nugent


----------



## luckytrim

Rambling  *Fever *- Merle Haggard


----------



## Kylie1969

Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## Hoot

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Kylie1969

Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## Hoot

I *Like* It Like That - Chris Kenner, The Dave Clark Five


----------



## MrsLMB

Feels *Like* The First Time - Foreigner


----------



## Kylie1969

Can You Feel The Love Tonight - Elton John


----------



## mysterychef

*Feel The Love* -  Kayne West


----------



## Kylie1969

Love Is In The Air - John Paul Young


----------



## mysterychef

*In The Air* tonight  -  Phil Collins


----------



## Hoot

No Sugar *Tonight* - The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

*sugar, sugar* - archies


----------



## Hoot

A Spoonful of *Sugar* - Julie Andrews


----------



## luckytrim

*sugar*  mountain - neil young


----------



## Hoot

Rocky *Mountain* High - John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eight Miles *High -* The Byrds


----------



## luckytrim

*Eight *More *Miles *to Louisville - Grandpa Jones


----------



## MrsLMB

*Eight* Days A Week - The Beatles


----------



## Kylie1969

Lazy Days - Robbie Williams


----------



## Hoot

Wasted *Days* And Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## Kylie1969

Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## mysterychef

*Rainy* Night  in Georgia  -  Brook Benton


----------



## Kylie1969

I Love A Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbitt


----------



## Hoot

Saturday *Night *Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## mysterychef

Another *Saturday Night*  -  Jimmy Buffett


----------



## luckytrim

*saturday night *at the movies - the drifters


----------



## MrsLMB

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

Because *the Night* - Patti Smith, others


----------



## Hoot

One of These *Nights* - The Eagles


----------



## Kylie1969

One More Lonely Night - Paul McCartney


----------



## luckytrim

*Lonely *Weekends -Jerry lee Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Hoot

It's *Only* Rock and Roll - The Rolling Stones


----------



## mysterychef

*Rock and Roll*  -  Led Zep


----------



## luckytrim

*rock and roll *hoochie koo - rick derringer


----------



## mysterychef

*Hoochie* Coochie Man  -  Muddy Waters  or  Allman Bros. Band


----------



## luckytrim

honky-tonk *man* - dwight yoakum


----------



## Hoot

*Honky Tonk*in' - Hank Williams


----------



## luckytrim

*honky-tonk *heroes (like me) - waylon jennings


----------



## Hoot

My *Heroes* Have Always Been Cowboys - Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama, Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to be *Cowboys* - Same guys


----------



## luckytrim

*Mama *He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## MrsLMB

Still *Crazy *After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## Hoot

Reeling in the *Year*s - Steely Dan


----------



## Kylie1969

Holding Back The Years - Simply Red


----------



## mysterychef

No *Holding Back*  -  Rod Stewart


----------



## Hoot

Ain't *No* Sunshine When She's Gone - Bill Withers


----------



## luckytrim

*She's Gone, Gone, Gone* - Lefty frizzell , Glen Campbell


----------



## Hoot

Already *Gone *- The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

*Gone *as a Girl Can Get - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gone* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## Kylie1969

Gone - Kanye West


----------



## Hoot

The Thrill is *Gone* - B.B. King


----------



## Kylie1969

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

Hold Me, *Thrill* Me, Kiss Me - Mel Carter


----------



## Kylie1969

Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer


----------



## Hoot

Shut Up and* Kiss *Me - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## luckytrim

*Shut Up* and Drive - Chely Wright


----------



## Hoot

*Drive* My Car - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

You *Drive *Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Hoot

Still *Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## Hoot

Shucks, right after I posted this I realized there was a better one.
You* Drive* Me Nervous - Alice Cooper


----------



## luckytrim

.yep ; that was a better one.............

*Crazy *Arms - Ray Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Open *Arms* - Journey


----------



## MrsLMB

I Just Died In Your *Arms* Tonight  -  The Cutting Crew


----------



## Hoot

Live and Let* Die* - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Kylie1969

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young *Blood - The Naked and Famous


----------



## Kylie1969

Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

*Heart *Like a Wheel - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Hoot

Under My *Wheels* - Alice Cooper


----------



## luckytrim

* Under  *My Thumb - Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tom *Thumb* Blues - Grateful Dead


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## MrsLMB

Walk A Mile In My *Shoes* -  Elvis Presley


----------



## Kylie1969

I Would Walk 500 MIles - The Proclaimers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* Like a Man - Four Seasons


----------



## Kylie1969

Walk On By - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby Elephant *Walk* - Henry Mancini


----------



## Kylie1969

Baby, I Need Your Loving - The Four Tops


----------



## luckytrim

He calls me *baby* - patsy cline


----------



## Hoot

*Baby*'s Got Her Blue Jeans On - Mel McDaniel


----------



## luckytrim

Venus in *blue jeans* -ricky or frankie or bobby... Can't remember


----------



## MrsLMB

Forever In *Blue* Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mister *Blue* - The Fleetwoods


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue *- Leeann Rimes


----------



## Kylie1969

Blue Bayou - Linda Ronstant


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue *Christmas - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rockin' Around the *Christmas* Tree - Brenda Lee


----------



## Hoot

Merry *Christmas* From the Family - Robert Earl Keen


----------



## mysterychef

*Family* Portrait  -  Pink


----------



## Hoot

*Family* Tradition - Hank Williams, Jr


----------



## mysterychef

*Tradition*  -  Zero Mostel


----------



## luckytrim

*tradition *- heavenly beat (different song)


----------



## Hoot

Time Honored *Tradition* - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

*In a* Different Light -Doug Stone


----------



## MrsLMB

You *Light* Up My Life - Debby Boone


----------



## Hoot

*Life* in the Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## Kylie1969

Penny Lane - The Beatles


----------



## mysterychef

*Penny Lover*  -   Lionel Richie


----------



## luckytrim

If teardrops were *pennies* - carl smith


----------



## Hoot

There's a *Tear* in my Beer - Hank Williams, Jr


----------



## MrsLMB

*Beer* For My Horses - Toby Keith and Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

Wild *Horses* - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild* Child - The Doors


----------



## Hoot

Sweet *Child* O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Kylie1969

The Girl Is Mine - Michael and Paul


----------



## Hoot

My *Girl *Bill - Jim Stafford


----------



## Kylie1969

My Love - Paul McCartney


----------



## mysterychef

*My Love* is your love  -  Whitney Houston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My* Ding-a-ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## luckytrim

Rama lama *ding *dong - the edsels


----------



## Kylie1969

Ding Dong Song - Gunther


----------



## luckytrim

*ding-dong* the witch is dead - cast members , the wizard of oz


----------



## mysterychef

*Ding-Dong, Ding-Dong*  -  George Harrison


----------



## luckytrim

Ring *ding dong *- shawnee


----------



## Hoot

This Diamond* Ring* - Gary Lewis and The Playboys


----------



## luckytrim

Does my *ring *hurt your finger - chaley pride


----------



## Hoot

Gold*finger* - Shirley Bassey (Soundtrack for movie of the same name)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All the *Gold* In California - The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## Hoot

Heart of *Gold* - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

Straight from the *Heart* - Allman Brothers / Little Feat


----------



## Kylie1969

Shape of my Heart - Backstreet Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Bend Me *Shape* Me - American Breed


----------



## Hoot

Up Around the *Bend* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Kylie1969

(Bend Over) Let Me See You Shake Your Tailfeathers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shake* your Booty - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## mysterychef

*Shake* me like a monkey  -  Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Kylie1969

Me and My Monkey - Robbie Williams


----------



## luckytrim

*me and my *shadow - old standard


----------



## Kylie1969

Shadow Boxer - The Angels


----------



## mysterychef

*Shadow* Of The Day  -  Linkin Park


----------



## Kylie1969

Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## mysterychef

Your *Beautiful*  -  James Blunt


----------



## Kylie1969

mysterychef said:


> Your *Beautiful*  -  James Blunt



Why thank you MC


----------



## Kylie1969

Beautiful Boy - John Lennon


----------



## luckytrim

You are so *beautiful *- joe cocker


----------



## mysterychef

*You Are * The Sunshine Of My Life  -  Stevie Wonder


----------



## kakumar80

*Liebe Ist Meine Rebellion 
*


----------



## luckytrim

Translates to "love is my rebellion" - illegal post...........

You need to use AT LEAST one word from the previous song title,
so, playing off stevie -

*you are *my *sunshine - *gene autry et al


----------



## kakumar80

*Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine*

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## Hoot

*Sunshine *of Your Love - Cream


----------



## luckytrim

For your *love* - yardbirds ?


----------



## Hoot

These Boots Are Made *For* Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

*walking *after midnight - patsy cline


----------



## Hoot

*Midnight* at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## luckytrim

After *midnight* - clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Midnight* Confession - The Grass Roots


----------



## luckytrim

*Midnight  *Rambler - Rolling Stones


----------



## MrsLMB

*Midnight* Train To Georgia - Gladys Knight and The Pips


----------



## Hoot

*Georgia* on My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Kylie1969

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Hoot

*Games* People Play - Joe South


----------



## Kylie1969

People Are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Purple *People* Eater - Sheb Wolley


----------



## Kylie1969

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## MrsLMB

Have You Ever Seen The *Rain* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## luckytrim

*Have You Ever* Been Lonely - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Hoot

Sgt. Pepper's *Lonely *Hearts Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Angel *Band *- Stanley brothers

youtube angel band stanley brothers - Bing Videos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heaven Must Be Missing An *Angel* - Tavares


----------



## luckytrim

*Angel* Flying Too close to the Ground - Willie Nelson


----------



## Hoot

Standin' On Shaky *Ground *- Delbert McClinton


----------



## luckytrim

*Standing  *in the Shadows - Hank Jr.


----------



## Hoot

*Shadows* of the Night - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

*The Night *They Drove Old Dixie Down - the Band


----------



## Hoot

Rock-a-Bye Your Baby with a *Dixie* Melody - Al Jolson


----------



## luckytrim

*Rock-a-Bye  *Heart -Steve Foly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## Hoot

While My Guitar *Gently* Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

This Old *Guitar* - John Denver


----------



## Hoot

*Guitars* Pickin'-Fiddles Playin' - Goose Creek Symphony


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Playing* for Keeps - Elvis Presley


----------



## MrsLMB

*Keeps* Gettin' Better - Christina Aguilera


----------



## luckytrim

*getting better *- beatles


----------



## mysterychef

*Getting Better*  -  Geri Halliwell  -  another song


----------



## luckytrim

I'm *getting better *- jim reeves


----------



## mysterychef

*Better* Off Without You  -  Tesla


----------



## luckytrim

WITHIN YOU *WITHOUT YOU - bEATLES*


----------



## mysterychef

*Within You*  -  David Bowie


----------



## Hoot

Livin' Without *You* - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## luckytrim

Town *without* pity - gene pitney


----------



## Hoot

The Night Hank Williams Came to *Town* - Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

*hank williams*, you wrote my life - moe bandy


----------



## Hoot

Who *Wrote* The Book of Love - The Monotones


----------



## MrsLMB

Who's Cheatin' *Who* - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

*who* put the bomp (in the bomp BOMP - A -bomp) - barry mann


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Who* Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## luckytrim

*Let the *World keep on Turnin' - Buck Owens


----------



## Hoot

What A Wonderful *World* - Louis Armstrong


----------



## MrsLMB

We Are The *World* - Multiple Artists


----------



## mysterychef

*We Are The* Champions  -  Queen


----------



## luckytrim

*we*will rock you - queen


----------



## mysterychef

*Rock* On  -  David Essex,  Def Lep,  K.Rock  -  Various Others


----------



## Hoot

*Rock* and Roll - Led Zeppelin


----------



## mysterychef

*Rock And Roll* Hoochie Coo  -  Rick Derringer  -  Johnny winter


----------



## Hoot

*Hoochie Coo*chie Man - Muddy Waters, the Allman Brothers Band, and others


----------



## mysterychef

*Hoochie Coochie* Gal  -  Etta James


----------



## luckytrim

Buffalo gals - traditional


----------



## Hoot

Great White* Buffalo* - Ted Nugent


----------



## luckytrim

You can't rollerskate in a *buffalo* herd - roger miller


----------



## Hoot

*Buffalo* Soldier - Bob Marley


----------



## luckytrim

*soldier* boy - shirelles


----------



## MrsLMB

One Tin *Soldier* - Coven


----------



## Hoot

(I wish I had a Dog Like) Rin *Tin* Tin - The Sandpipers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(Oz never did give nothing to the)* Tin* Man - America


----------



## luckytrim

One *tin* soldier - (film soundtrak ; billy jack)


----------



## Hoot

The Unknown *Soldier* - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Johnny has gone for a *soldier - *james taylor and others


----------



## Hoot

Where Have All the Good Times *Gone* - The Kinks


----------



## mysterychef

*Where Have All The* Cowboys *Gone*  -  Paula Cole


----------



## luckytrim

*where have all the *flowers* gone - *peter paul & mary


----------



## mysterychef

*Where Have All The* People Gone  -  Sam Roberts


----------



## luckytrim

Every-day *people* - sly & the family stone


----------



## Hoot

*People* of the South Wind - Kansas


----------



## luckytrim

*people *are strange - the doors


----------



## Hoot

*Strange* Kind of Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## MrsLMB

I Am *Woman* - Helen Reddy


----------



## luckytrim

*i am *a rock - simon & garfunkel


----------



## Hoot

Let There Be *Rock* - AC/DC


----------



## luckytrim

*let *it *be* - beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Aquarius / *Let* the Sunshine in - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Hoot

Here Comes The *Sun* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*here comes the *weekend - pink


----------



## Hoot

*Weekend* in Havana - Carmen Miranda (Sound track from movie of the same name)


----------



## luckytrim

WILD *WEEKEND* - "wHISPERING" BILL ANDERSON


----------



## mysterychef

*Wild Thing*  -  Troggs  - Hendrix  -  Various Others


----------



## luckytrim

Crazy little *thing* called love - queen


----------



## mysterychef

*Crazy*  -  Aerosmith


----------



## Hoot

Still *Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## ferris

240 Years Before Your Time - The Black Keys


----------



## luckytrim

Tender *years *- george jones


----------



## Hoot

*Tender* is the Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## luckytrim

*the night* has a thousand eyes - bobby vee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strangers in *the Night* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

(From Now on, all my Friends are gonna be) *Strangers* - Merle Haggard


----------



## Hoot

*All My* Rowdy *Friends* Done Settled Down - Hank Williams, Jr


----------



## MrsLMB

*Friends* In Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Hoot

*Low* Rider - War


----------



## mysterychef

*Rider*s On The Storm  -  Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Uneasy *Rider* - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Hoot

Midnight *Rider* - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## luckytrim

Bull *Rider* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Hoot

Ghost *Riders *in the Sky - Burl Ives, Johnny Cash, The Outlaws and so on


----------



## luckytrim

Spirit *in the Sky* - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Hoot

*Spirits* in the Material World - The Police


----------



## luckytrim

The *World *Through a Windshield - Del Reeves


----------



## Hoot

I Heard It *Through* the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

*I heard *the Jukebox Play - Kitty Wells


----------



## Hoot

Bubba Shot The *Jukebox* - Mark Chesnutt


----------



## luckytrim

(there's a ) *Jukebox *in my Mind - Alabama


----------



## Hoot

New York State of *Mind* - Billy Joel


----------



## middie

New York Groove... Ace Frehley


----------



## Hoot

*New York*'s Not My Home - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet *Home*, alabama - Lynyrd Skynnerd


----------



## Hoot

When The Midnight Choo Choo Leaves For *Alabama *- Judy Garland and Fred Astaire


----------



## luckytrim

*Choo-Choo* Ch-Boogie - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Hoot

The Shotgun *Boogie* - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## luckytrim

*shotgun* - Junior Walker's All-Stars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shotgun* Wedding- Rod Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

I Gave my *Wedding* Dress Away - Kitty Wells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Devil with the Blue *Dress* On - Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Devil *Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Georgia* Rain - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## luckytrim

*Rain*y Night in *Georgia *- Hank, Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Into the *Night* - Benny Mardones


----------



## luckytrim

Saturday *Night *at the Movies - Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Saturday *Night*'s All Right (for Fighting) - Elton John


----------



## CatPat

*Nights *In White Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*KNIGHTS!*

Two *Knights* and Maidens - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## luckytrim

Cherokee *maiden* - bob wills / merle haggard


----------



## Hoot

*Maiden* Voyage - Herbie Hancock


----------



## luckytrim

A *Maiden*'s Prayer - Bob Wills


----------



## Hoot

Livin' On A *Prayer* - Bon Jovi


----------



## mysterychef

*Prayer*  -  Disturbed


----------



## luckytrim

My *prayer* - the platters


----------



## mysterychef

*My* Heart Will Go On  -  Celine Dion


----------



## luckytrim

Straight from the *heart* - bryan adams


----------



## Hoot

*Straight* On - Heart


----------



## luckytrim

Blame it *on* the stones - kris kristofferson


----------



## Hoot

I Got *Stone*d And I Missed It - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## luckytrim

Let's go get *stoned *- ray charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Don't We *Get* Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Hoot

You Can't Always *Get* What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

*You* were *Always* on my Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Forever and for *Always -* Shania Twain


----------



## Hoot

*Forever* and Ever Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## MrsLMB

Who Wants To Live *Forever* - Queen


----------



## middie

Forever... Kiss


----------



## mysterychef

*Forever* Young  -  Dylan  -  Stewart  -  various others


----------



## luckytrim

What's *forever *for - michael martin murphy


----------



## mysterychef

*What's* Your Name  -  Lynrd Skynrd


----------



## Hoot

What Godzilla Said to God when His *Name* Wasn't Found in The Book of Life - American Music Club


----------



## mysterychef

*Godzilla* -  Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## luckytrim

Brain stew ( the *godzilla *remix) green day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If I Only Had a *Brain* - The Scarecrow, and various politicians


----------



## luckytrim

* i only* have eyes for you - the platters


----------



## Hoot

Brown *Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## luckytrim

The *Girl* who Waits on Tables - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Hoot

The *Girl* From Ipanema - Stan Getz, Frank Sinatra, Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass, and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*s Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Hoot

*Fun* in Acapulco - Elvis Presley


----------



## MrsLMB

Hot *Fun* In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## Hoot

In The *Summertime* - Mungo Jerry


----------



## CatPat

*Summertime* Sadness = Lana Del Rey


----------



## mysterychef

*Summertime*  -   Beyonce  -  Diddy  -  various others


----------



## luckytrim

*Summertime* Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Hoot

Sunshine and *Summertime* - Faith Hill


----------



## luckytrim

Sunshine sunshine - James Taylor


----------



## Hoot

*Sunshine* on My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## middie

I'm Walking On Sunshine... Katrina and The Waves


----------



## luckytrim

*I'm Walking* - Fats Domino


----------



## Hoot

*Walking *to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## luckytrim

Do You Know What It Means To Miss *New Orleans *- still Fats


----------



## Hoot

City of *New Orleans* - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## luckytrim

Battle *of New Orleans* - Johnny Horton


----------



## Hoot

King of *New Orleans* - Better Than Ezra


----------



## luckytrim

*New Orleans *Rag - Bob Dylan


----------



## Hoot

Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die *Rag* - Country Joe McDonald and The Fish


----------



## luckytrim

Black and White *Rag* - Johnny Gimble


----------



## Hoot

*Black And White* - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## Hoot

Back In *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## luckytrim

*Back in* the Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## Hoot

Don't Ever Sell Your *Saddle* - Randy Travis


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't Ever  *Leave Me Again - Vern Gosdin


----------



## Hoot

Light up or *Leave* Me Alone - Traffic


----------



## luckytrim

*Alone* Again, Naturally- Gilbert o' something


----------



## Hoot

Makin' It *Natural* - Dr. Hook and The Medicine Show


----------



## luckytrim

A *natural *Woman - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Hoot

*Natural* Born Boogie - Humble Pie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boogie* Nights - Heatwave


----------



## Hoot

One of These *Nights* - The Eagles


----------



## CatPat

*Nights* in White Satin - the Moody Blues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Again?  It is KNIGHTS in White Satin, not NIGHTS!

*White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## luckytrim

A *white  *sport coat - 
Marty robbins


----------



## Hoot

*Coat* of Many Colors - Dolly Parton


----------



## Hoot

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Again?  It is KNIGHTS in White Satin, not NIGHTS!
> 
> *White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


Depending on which version you mean:
Knights In White Satin by Giorgio Moroder
Or
Nights In White Satin By The Moody Blues


----------



## CatPat

It is indeed "Nights In White Satin" by the Moody Blues. I am looking at the CD of "Days Of Future Passed." The two popular songs that became from the album were "Nights In White Satin" and "Tuesday Afternoon."

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## luckytrim

One Kiss Too *Many* - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Hoot

*Too Many* People - Paul McCartney


----------



## luckytrim

*Many *Tears ago - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Hoot

Valley Of *Tears* - Fats Domino


----------



## luckytrim

*Tears *on my Pillow - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## Hoot

Send Me The *Pillow* That You Dream On - Hank Locklin, Dean Martin


----------



## middie

Send All My Love... Journey


----------



## Hoot

*All *Along The Watchtower - Bob Dylan, Jimi Hendrix, others


----------



## luckytrim

Smoke  *Along *the Track - Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Hoot

*Smoke* Gets in Your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## middie

Bette Davis Eyes... Kim Carnes


----------



## Hoot

Don't It Make My Brown *Eyes* Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## middie

Behind Blue Eyes... The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes* Adored  You - Frankie Valli


----------



## Hoot

Doctor My* Eyes* - Jackson Browne


----------



## luckytrim

*My Eyes* Were Bigger Than my Heart Conway Twitty
(First country hit)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bigger* than the Beatles - Joe Diffie


----------



## Hoot

Everybody's Makin' It* Big *But Me - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## Aunt Bea

Me and My Shadow - Frank Sinatra


----------



## middie

Just Between You and Me.... Aldo Nova (?).  Maybe April Wine (?)


----------



## mysterychef

*You And Me*  -  Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Hoot

Mama Told* Me* Not to Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## mysterychef

*Mama*  -  Genises


----------



## Hoot

*Mama*, I'll Sing One Song For You - Dr. Hook and The Medicine Show


----------



## mysterychef

*Mama*  -  Genesis


----------



## Hoot

It's Alright *Mama* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Throw *Mama* from the train - Patti page


----------



## Hoot

Long *Train* Runnin' - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

Hoot said:


> It's Alright *Mama* - Elvis Presley



I believe it's *That's *Alright..............


*Runnin'* on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Hoot

luckytrim said:


> I believe it's *That's *Alright..............
> 
> 
> *Runnin'* on Empty - Jackson Browne



I believe you are correct, sir.
*Running* With The Devil - Van Halen


----------



## MrsLMB

*Devil* With The Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder


----------



## Hoot

Song Sung *Blue* - Neil Diamond


----------



## mysterychef

*Blue* Moon  - Written by Rodgers and Hart  -  Sung by  Many others


----------



## Hoot

*Blue* Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## mysterychef

*Blue*  -  Joni Mitchell


----------



## Hoot

*Blue* Moon of Kentucky - Bill Monroe, Elvis Presley, others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kentucky* Rain - Elvis Presley


----------



## Hoot

The *Rain *in Spain - Soundtrack My Fair Lady


----------



## luckytrim

*Rain* - the Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

Have You Ever Seen The *Rain* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Hoot

Let It *Rain* - Eric Clapton


----------



## mysterychef

The *Rain* in Spain -  Lerner and Lowe - Julie Andrews  others


----------



## Hoot

Never Been to *Spain* - Hoyt Axton, Three Dog Night


----------



## MrsLMB

*Never* My Love - The Association


----------



## Hoot

*Never* On Sunday - Melina Mercouri


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday* Will Never be the Same - Spanky and Our Ganag


----------



## Hoot

You *Never *Give Me Your Money - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Money  *in the Bank - John Anderson


----------



## Hoot

*Money* (That's What I Want) -Barrett Strong, the Beatles, others


----------



## luckytrim

*I want* to be Wanted - Brenda Lee
(Maybe I shouldn't admit to this, but I used to slow dance with her album cover...)


----------



## Hoot

luckytrim said:


> *I want* to be Wanted - Brenda Lee
> (Maybe I shouldn't admit to this, but I used to slow dance with her album cover...)


Who was leading? 

Baby I'm a *Want* you - Bread


----------



## luckytrim

She was.........
*I Want You*, I Need You, I Love You - Elvis


----------



## Hoot

She *Love*s You - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

* Love *You Like a Rock - P. Simon


----------



## Hoot

*Rock* of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## luckytrim

Jailhouse *Rock  - *You know Who


----------



## Hoot

He's in the *Jailhouse *Now- Jimmie Rodgers


----------



## luckytrim

Rumble  *in the  *Jungle - Don covay (?)


----------



## Hoot

Bungle in the *Jungle* - Jethro Tull


----------



## CatPat

In The *Jungle* (The Lion Sleeps Tonight)


----------



## Hoot

Concrete *Jungle* - Bob Marley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Concrete* Angel - Martina McBride


----------



## Hoot

Seven Spanish *Angel*s - Ray Charles and Willie Nelson


----------



## middie

Seven Bridges Road... The Eagles


----------



## Hoot

*Seven*th Son - Johnny Rivers


----------



## luckytrim

CatPat said:


> In The *Jungle* (The Lion Sleeps Tonight)



just a reminder - a LINE from a song will not fly --------------
The Word you choose to duplicate must be in the TITLE

* Son *of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## MrsLMB

Mr. Tambourine *Man* - The Byrds, Bob Dylan etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green *Tambourine* - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Hoot

*Green* River - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## luckytrim

*Green, **Green *Grass of Home - Porter Wagoner, Merle Haggard


----------



## Hoot

Lights Are On But Nobody's *Home* - Albert Collins


----------



## luckytrim

The night the *Lights *Went outin Georgia - Viki Lawrence


----------



## Hoot

Midnight Train to *Georgia* - Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## luckytrim

*Georgia *on a Fast Train - Billy Joe shaver


----------



## Hoot

Last *Train* to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

Night *Train *to Memphis - the sausage King


----------



## Hoot

All The Way From *Memphis* - Mott The Hoople


----------



## luckytrim

*Memphis *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walkin' in Memphis - Marc Cohn


----------



## luckytrim

*Walkin' *the Dog - Rufus Thomas


----------



## Hoot

*Walking *On Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## luckytrim

*Sunshine *of your Love - Cream


----------



## Hoot

Brother *Love*'s Traveling Salvation Show - Neil Diamond
(Drug this one up from the basement....whew, dusty down there)


----------



## luckytrim

Wow !
talk about down the lane....................


When I go to the "basement" i have to wear HAZMAT gear .......

Traveling Man - was it Ricky Nelson ?
I ain't going to the basement to find out ...........


----------



## Hoot

The Old *Man* Down The Road - John Fogerty


----------



## luckytrim

The *Old Man  *From the Mountain's Comin' Home - Merle Haggard


----------



## Hoot

Fire On The *Mountain* - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## luckytrim

* Mountain *of Love - Johnny rivers


----------



## middie

Love Song... Tesla


----------



## Hoot

Heard It In A *Love* *Song* - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## middie

Song Of The South... Alabama


----------



## Hoot

*The South*'s Gonna Do It (Again) - The Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## MrsLMB

Never *Gonna* Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## middie

Never Say Goodbye... Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

*Never* Can* Say Goodbye - *Jackson 5


----------



## Hoot

It's Now Or *Never* - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

*Never *My Love - Association ?


----------



## MrsLMB

*Never* Knew Love Like This Before - Stephanie Mills


----------



## luckytrim

*Before* The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddie Fender


----------



## Hoot

Rain*drop*s Keep Falling On My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Love a *Rain*y Night - Eddie Wabbit


----------



## luckytrim

*I Love *How You Love Me -Various


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## mysterychef

Say That You *Love Me*  -  Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Hoot

*Love*s *Me* Like A Rock - Paul Simon


----------



## luckytrim

*Like a Rock *- Bob Seger


----------



## MrsLMB

*Rock* and Roll Heaven - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* Around the Clock - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## luckytrim

I'm Just a Redneck in a *Rock *and Roll Band - Jerry Reed


----------



## Hoot

*Redneck*s, White Socks, and Blue Ribbon Beer - Johnny Russell


----------



## luckytrim

I Like *Beer* - Tom T. Hall


----------



## Hoot

*Beer *for my Horses - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

Wild *Horses *- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Hoot

16 Little Red Noses and a *Horse* That Sweats - Jim Stafford

(Been waitin' for someone to use horse )


----------



## luckytrim

LMAO ...........
Where in the world .....??

*Little Red  *Riding Hood - Sam the Sham & the Pharoes


----------



## Hoot

Rudolph The *Red*-Nosed Reindeer - Gene Autry


----------



## luckytrim

Lady in *Red* - Chris DeBurgh


----------



## Hoot

Green Eyed *Lady* - Sugarloaf


----------



## CatPat

*Lady* Godiva - Peter and Gordon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lady Madonna - The Beatles


----------



## Hoot

She's No *Lady* (She's My Wife) - Lyle Lovett


----------



## mysterychef

Lay *Lady* Lay  -  Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

*Lady *Godiva - Beatles (different song)


----------



## Hoot

Hey, *Lady* Godiva - Dr Hook and The Medicine Show (yet another different song)


----------



## luckytrim

*Hey,* Good Lookin' - Hank Williams


----------



## Hoot

*Good* Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

For the *Good Times *- Kristofferson / Ray Price

(Interesting note.......... this was one of the first songs Kris wrote ; he was seventeen................
Who in the world scarred him badly enough at seventeen to produce this masterpiece ??
.....an OLDER woman, I'm wagering ................


----------



## Hoot

luckytrim said:


> .....an OLDER woman, I'm wagering ................


I wouldn't be a bit surprised.
Let the *Good Times* Roll - Louis Jordan, B.B. King, Muddy Waters, Ray Charles, others


----------



## CarolPa

Let it Be Me - the Everly Brothers


----------



## Hoot

*Let* The Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension (actually it's the second part of a medley with Aquarius)


----------



## CarolPa

Sunshine (Go Away Today) - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## Hoot

You Are My *Sunshine* - Jimmie Davis, Gene Autry, Bing Crosby, and a host of others


----------



## mysterychef

*You Are* The Music In Me  -  Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Hoot

Listen To The *Music *- The Doobie Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

*Listen to *a Country Song - Lynn Anderson


----------



## Hoot

Take Me Home *Country* Roads - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Down *Home *- Alabama


----------



## Hoot

East Bound and *Down* - Jerry Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Get *Down* Tonight - KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## luckytrim

*Get *on the Good Foot - James Brown


----------



## Hoot

Stink *Foot *- Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love *Stink*s - J. Geils


----------



## Hoot

*Love* Hurts - The Everly Brothers, Nazareth, Roy Orbison, Jim Capaldi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Always *Hurt* The One You Love - The Mills Brothers


----------



## Hoot

What* Hurt*s The Most - Rascal Flatts


----------



## MrsLMB

I Still Haven't Found *What* I'm Looking For - U2


----------



## Hoot

*Still* Alive and Well - Johnny Winter


----------



## middie

Alive And Kicking... Simple Minds


----------



## Hoot

*Kick* Out The Jams - MC5
Wonder what ever to happened to them guys.....off to Google


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pump Up The *Jam* - Technotronic


----------



## MrsLMB

Pump It Up - Elvis Costello


----------



## Hoot

*Up*, Up, and Away - The 5th Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Slip Sliding *Away* - Paul Simon


----------



## Hoot

Over The Hills and Far* Away* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

*Far, Far Away *- Don Gibson


----------



## Hoot

Waitin' On The *Far* Side Banks of Jordan - The Carter Family


----------



## luckytrim

On the *Banks *of the old Pontchartrain - Hank williams


----------



## CarolPa

Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Hoot

*Song* of the South - Alabama


----------



## CarolPa

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Hoot

Black *Velvet* - Alannah Myles


----------



## luckytrim

*Black *Sheep - John Anderson


----------



## CarolPa

Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## Hoot

Back in *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## CarolPa

Back in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## Hoot

Don't Look *Back* - Boston


----------



## luckytrim

If the *Back *Door Could Talk - Webb Pierce


----------



## CarolPa

Talk to Me - Sonny Ozuna


----------



## Hoot

Send *Me *The Pillow That You Dream On - Hank Locklin, Dean Martin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Send Me* - Sam Cooke


----------



## CarolPa

You Are My Sunshine


----------



## MrsLMB

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## CarolPa

Sunshine Go Away Today - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovon


----------



## CarolPa

Sunshine Lollypops and Roses - Leslie Gore

Just a bit of trivia:  while looking up the name of the artist, I saw a site that said that in England, a lollypop is what we call a popsicle here in the states.


----------



## Hoot

Red *Roses* For a Blue Lady - Wayne Newton (but I am sure there are earlier versions.)


----------



## CarolPa

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Hoot

*Lay* It All Down - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## CarolPa

Down on the Corner - CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## luckytrim

*Down* at the Twist and Shout - Mary-Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Hoot

Peppermint *Twist* - Joey Dee and the Starliters


----------



## MrsLMB

*Twist*in' The Night Away - Sam Cooke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

To*night*'s The* Night* -  Rod Stewart


----------



## mysterychef

The *Night*  -  Disturbed


----------



## CarolPa

The Night Has a Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Hoot

The Blues in *The Night* - Woody Herman, Dinah Shore, Cab Calloway, and a host of others


----------



## CarolPa

Sngin' the Blues - Guy MItchell


----------



## luckytrim

Even Cowgirls Get the *Blues* -Lynn Anderson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby's Got Her* Blue* Jeans On  - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## GotGarlic

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## CarolPa

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Blue* - The Fleetwoods


----------



## middie

No More Mr. Nice Guy.... Alice Cooper


----------



## Hoot

A Little Bit *More* - Dr. Hook


----------



## CarolPa

Little Things - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## MrsLMB

*Little* Lies - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## CarolPa

Lies - The Knickerbockers


----------



## Hoot

Funeral For a Friend/Love *Lies* Bleeding - Elton John


----------



## CarolPa

You've Got a Friend - James Taylor


----------



## Hoot

I *Got* You, Babe - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Got* a Name - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

*I Got  *Stripes - Johnny Cash


----------



## MrsLMB

What's Love *Got* To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## middie

Love Song... Tesla


----------



## luckytrim

*Song *of the Patriot - Johnny Cash


----------



## middie

Song Of The South... Alabama


----------



## Hoot

*South*ern Cross  - Crosby, Stills, and Nash


----------



## middie

Southern Man... Neil Young


----------



## Hoot

Southern Accent - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## middie

Southern Voice... Tim McGraw


----------



## MrsLMB

*Southern* Nights - Glen Campbell


----------



## Hoot

One of These *Nights* - The Eagles


----------



## CarolPa

One Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One* More Day - Diamond Rio


BTW, the title of the 3 Dog Night sons is simply *ONE*


----------



## Hoot

A Hard *Day*'s Night - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

Hard to Say I'm Sorry - Chicago


----------



## Hoot

Who's *Sorry *Now - Connie Francis


----------



## MrsLMB

Nothing's Gonna Stop us *Now* - Starship


----------



## CarolPa

Stop In The Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Hoot

A Horse With No* Name* - America


----------



## CarolPa

Hoot said:


> A Horse With No* Name* - America



One of my favorite songs!!


I've Got a Name - Jim Croce


----------



## Hoot

The *Name* Game - Shirley Ellis


----------



## CarolPa

What's Your Name - Don and Juan


----------



## Hoot

*What's* Goin' On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## CarolPa

Movin'* on* Up (Theme from the Jefferson's) - Ja'net Dubois


----------



## Hoot

I'm *Movin'* On - Hank Snow


----------



## CarolPa

*I'm* Not in Love - 10cc


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I'm Not *Lisa - Jessi Colter


----------



## Hoot

*Not* Fade Away -Buddy Holly and the Crickets


----------



## luckytrim

*Fade*d Love - Patsy Cline


----------



## Hoot

Where Roses Never *Fade* - Norma Jean


----------



## MrsLMB

Paper *Roses* - Anita Bryant


----------



## luckytrim

*Paper  *Rosie - Gene Watson


----------



## CarolPa

Rosie - Jackson Browne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cracklin' *Rosie* - Neil Diamond


----------



## CarolPa

Whole Lotta Rosie - ACDC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Daughter Of *Rosie* O'Grady - Gene Kelly


----------



## CarolPa

Mrs Brown You've Got a Lovely *Daughter* - Herman's Hermits


----------



## MrsLMB

A Song For My* Daughter* - Ray Allaire


----------



## CarolPa

*Daughter*  - The Blenders


----------



## Hoot

Two *Daughter*s and a Beautiful Wife - Drive By Truckers


----------



## luckytrim

You Are So *Beautiful *- Joe Cocker


----------



## Hoot

*Beautiful* Girls - Van Halen


----------



## luckytrim

*Beautiful* Boy - John Lennon


----------



## MrsLMB

Thank God I'm A Country *Boy -* John Denver


----------



## Hoot

Boogie Woogie Bugle *Boy* of Company B - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## luckytrim

Rockin' Pneumonia and the* Boogie Woogie* Flu - Professor Longhair


----------



## Hoot

Disco Bloodbath *Boogie* Fever - Alice Cooper


----------



## luckytrim

*Disco *Duck - Rick Somebody


----------



## CarolPa

*Disco* Queen - Hot Chocolate


----------



## luckytrim

Dancing *Queen -* Abba


----------



## CarolPa

Dancing in the Moonlight - Harvest King


----------



## MrsLMB

You Make Me Feel Like *Dancing* - Leo Sayer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shadow *Dancing* - Andy Gibb


----------



## Hoot

*Dancing* on The Ceiling - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## middie

Dancing In The Sheets- Shalamar


----------



## Hoot

*Dancing* In The Streets - Martha and the Vandellas, and others


----------



## CarolPa

*Streets* of Philadelphia - Bruce Springstein


----------



## Hoot

*Streets* of Laredo - Marty Robbins


----------



## CarolPa

Where the* Streets* Have No Name - U2


----------



## Hoot

Positively 4th *Street* - Bob Dylan


----------



## CarolPa

*4th Street* Feeling - Melissa Eckridge

I believe either word would classify as a match.


----------



## Hoot

Shakin' *Street* - MC5


----------



## CarolPa

Whole Lotta* Shakin'* Going On - Jerry Lee lewis


----------



## luckytrim

*Whole Lotta  *Love - Led Zepp


----------



## CarolPa

I Gotta Lotta - Naughty by Nature


----------



## MrsLMB

We *Gotta* Get Out Of This Place - Eric Burden and The Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Summer *Place* - Percy Faith


----------



## Hoot

Right *Place* Wrong Time - Dr. John


----------



## CarolPa

Dead* Wrong* - Notorious BIG


----------



## Hoot

I Could Be *Wrong* - Tim Wilson


----------



## CarolPa

You Thought *Wrong* - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Hoot

World Gone *Wrong* - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

Why You Been *Gone *So Long - Johnny Darrell


----------



## Hoot

The *Long* and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

Thunder Road - Bruce Springstein


----------



## Hoot

The *Thunder *Rolls - Garth Brooks


----------



## CarolPa

Thunder Underground - Ozzie Osborne


----------



## Hoot

*Thunder* Island - Jay Ferguson


----------



## CarolPa

Thunder In My Heart - Leo Sayer


----------



## Hoot

*Heart *of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## CarolPa

*Heart *of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Hoot

Don't Go Breakin' My *Heart* - Elton John & Kiki  Dee


----------



## CarolPa

Unbreak My Heart -Toni Braxton


----------



## Hoot

Stop Draggin' My *Heart* Around - Tom Petty & Stevie Nicks


----------



## CarolPa

*Draggin* The Line - Tommy James


----------



## Hoot

Witchita *Line*man - Glen Campbell


----------



## MrsLMB

Border*line* - Madonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

South of the *Border* - Gene Autry


----------



## Hoot

On The *Border* - The Eagles


----------



## mysterychef

*Border*line  -  Madonna


----------



## Hoot

I Walk the *Line* - Johnny Cash


----------



## CarolPa

One Toke Over the* Line* - Brewer and Shipley


----------



## Hoot

Bridge *Over* Troubled Waters - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## CarolPa

Roll Over Beethoven - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Dig Rock & *Roll* Music - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## Hoot

*Rock & Roll* Music - Chuck Berry, The Beatles, many others


----------



## CarolPa

I Love *Music* - The O'jays


----------



## Hoot

All You Need is* Love* - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

I *Need *You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## luckytrim

The Ballad of Thunder Road - Robert Mitchum -

Robert Mitchum sings The Ballad of Thunder Road - YouTube


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

And the *Thunder* Rolls - Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

* And the  *Beat goes On - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Hoot




----------



## luckytrim

okay, help me out..................


----------



## Hoot

We went from Carol's post: I Need You Now  to Thunder Road ->Thunder Rolls.
We had a similar posting a page or two back...it just seemed like a replay hence Groundhog Day....


----------



## MrsLMB

luckytrim said:


> * And the *Beat goes On - Sonny & Cher


 

Turn The *Beat* Around - Vickie Sue Robinson, Gloria Estefan and probably others too


----------



## Hoot

*Turn* On The World - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## CarolPa

Wild World - Cat Stevens


----------



## Hoot

Call of the *Wild* - Deep Purple


----------



## CarolPa

*Wild* One - Bobby Rydell


----------



## Hoot

*One* Thing Leads to Another - The Fixx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Another* One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## Hoot

*Dust* In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## CarolPa

Cities In Dust - Siouxsie & the Banshees
*
*


----------



## MrsLMB

The *In* Crowd - Dobie Gray


----------



## CarolPa

*In*aGaddaDaVida - Iron Butterfly

(Just kidding! LOL)

In My Dreams - Reo Speedwagon


----------



## Hoot

*Dreams* I'll Never See - Molly Hatchet


----------



## CarolPa

Big City Dreams - Never Shout Never


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## luckytrim

*Dream *Weaver - I forget who ...................


----------



## MrsLMB

luckytrim said:


> *Dream *Weaver - I forget who ...................


 
That was Gary Wright - cool song.

All I Have To Do Is *Dream* - Everly Brothers


----------



## Hoot

California *Dream*in' - The Mamas and The Papas


----------



## CarolPa

Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## Hoot

Going to *California* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## CarolPa

I'm *Going* Home - Chris Dautry


----------



## Hoot

New York's Not My *Home* - Jim Croce


----------



## CarolPa

Gotta Find My Way Back *Home* - The Jaggerz


----------



## Hoot

Sweet *Home* Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## CarolPa

*Home* At Last - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

Down *Home *- Alabama


----------



## CarolPa

Bring It On* Home* to Me - B B King


----------



## Hoot

*Home* On The Range - Many artists and characters....notably Porky Pig.


----------



## luckytrim

When No place is *Home* - Susan Raye


----------



## MrsLMB

Won't You Come *Home* Bill Bailey - Louis Armstrong and many others


----------



## luckytrim

*Home* Fires Burning - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## CarolPa

Can't Find My Way *Home* - Blind Faith

This song title always makes me chuckle.....if Faith is blind, no wonder she can't find her way home!  (No offense to any blind people who may be reading this)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green Green Grass of *Home* - Tom Jones


----------



## luckytrim

*Home*ward Bound - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## CarolPa

Whiskey Bent and Hell *Bound* - Hank Williams


----------



## Hoot

Hell*bound* Train - Savoy Brown


----------



## CarolPa

Long Train Running - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Hoot

*Long* Ago and Far Away - James taylor


----------



## luckytrim

A Million Light Beers *Ago* - David Frizzell ( or maybe Lefty )


----------



## Hoot

I Like *Beer* - Tom T. Hall


----------



## luckytrim

Good'n !!
Tom T. is my favorite story teller............


Lone Star *Beer  *and Bob Wills Music - Red Steagal and Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## CarolPa

A *Million* to One - Jimmy Charles


----------



## Hoot

I'm A *Million*aire - Dr. Hook and The Medicine Show


----------



## MrsLMB

One In A *Million* - The Platters


----------



## Hoot

I'd Wait a* Million *Years - The Grass Roots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wait*in' on a Woman - Brad Paisley featuring Andy Griffith


----------



## Hoot

My *Woman* From Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Witchy *Woman* - The Eagles


----------



## middie

Woman... John Lennon


----------



## Hoot

Black Magic *Woman* - Santana


----------



## luckytrim

That Old* Black Magic* - Frank, Ella and my favorite version, Louis Prima and Kelee (sp.) Smith


----------



## MrsLMB

Paint It *Black* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Hoot

Back in *Black *- AC/DC


----------



## MrsLMB

Long *Black* Train - Johnny Cash


----------



## Hoot

*Long* Cool Woman in a *Black* Dress - The Hollies


----------



## CarolPa

Long Ago and Far Away - James Taylor


----------



## Hoot

*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes


----------



## CarolPa

*Runaround* Sue - Dion


----------



## Hoot

A Boy Named *Sue* - Johnny Cash


----------



## CarolPa

Peggy* Sue* - Buddy Holly


----------



## Hoot

Sioux City *Sue* - Moe Bandy


----------



## luckytrim

Bright Lights, Big* City* - Van Morrison


----------



## Hoot

Fool For The *City* - Foghat


----------



## luckytrim

A *Fool* for You - Ray Charles


----------



## CarolPa

The Fool on the Hill - The Beatles....original sung by Sergio Mandez and Brasil 66


----------



## Hoot

Everybody Plays The *Fool* The Main Ingredient


----------



## CarolPa

Everybody - Tommy Roe


----------



## Hoot

CarolPa said:


> The Fool on the Hill - The Beatles....*original sung by Sergio Mandez and Brasil 66*



Not quite, but they were the first to perform it on stage. The Beatles had stopped touring. Just a little background useless info.


----------



## luckytrim

C'mon *Everybody* - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Hoot

Where *Everybody* Knows Your Name (Cheers theme) - Gary Portnoy


----------



## CarolPa

Hoot said:


> Not quite, but they were the first to perform it on stage. The Beatles had stopped touring. Just a little background useless info.




I stand corrected!  I liked it more by Sergio, so that's what sticks in my mind.  


*Everybody* Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Hoot

What A Wonderful *World* - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Welcome to my *World* - Jim Reeves


----------



## Hoot

*Welcome* to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## CarolPa

All American Nightmare - Hinder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American* Pie - Don McLean


----------



## CarolPa

We're An* American* Band - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Hoot

What Made *America* Famous - Harry Chapin


----------



## MrsLMB

*America*n Woman - Guess Who


----------



## Hoot

Living in *America* - James Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coming To *America* - Neil Diamond


----------



## CarolPa

They're *Coming* to Take Me Away Ha Ha - Jerry Samuels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Up, Up and *Away* - 5th Dimension


----------



## MrsLMB

They Can't Take That *Away* From Me - Sinatra, Louis Armstrong etc


----------



## luckytrim

*Welcome *Back - John Sebastian ("Kotter" theme)


----------



## Hoot

*Welcome Back* My Friends To The Show That Never Ends - Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## luckytrim

* Welcome* to the Club - Tim McGraw


----------



## CarolPa

Come Sail *Away* - Styx


----------



## Hoot

*Come* Together - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## CarolPa

Get *Together* - The Youngbloods


----------



## Hoot

You Make My Pants Wanna *Get* Up and Dance - Dr. Hook


----------



## MrsLMB

*Dance* The Night Away - Van Halen


----------



## Hoot

Mid*night* at The Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## CarolPa

*Midnight* Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Georgia* on my Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## MrsLMB

Always On My *Mind* - Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

I'm not sure how we got from "Welcome to the club" to "Come Sail Away"---
We need to police ourselves; 
Try to look back to your last post, and work forward, to keep the rest of us honest, or at least awake.
LT


----------



## luckytrim

Forever and *Always -* Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Hoot

Strawberry Fields *Forever* - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

luckytrim said:


> I'm not sure how we got from "Welcome to the club" to "Come Sail Away"---
> We need to police ourselves;
> Try to look back to your last post, and work forward, to keep the rest of us honest, or at least awake.
> LT




Probably the same way we went from Can't Take That Away From Me to Welcome Back.  If you don't make sure you are on the last page of posts you can get screwed up.  I have done it.  You have done it.  Several others have done it.  We make mistakes.


----------



## CarolPa

Forever Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young* Girl - Union Gap


----------



## CarolPa

*Young *Love - Tab Hunter


----------



## Hoot

*Young* Americans - David Bowie


----------



## CarolPa

All the *Young* Dudes - Mott the Hoople?


----------



## Hoot

*All* My Loving - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

*All* The Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Hoot

Walk This *Way* - Aerosmith


----------



## CarolPa

*Walk* Away - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Hoot

You've Got To Hide Your Love *Away* - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

*Hide* and Seek - The Sheep


----------



## luckytrim

*Seek *and You Shall Find - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Looking Through *You* - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*I'm Looking *for Trouble -Damon Gray


----------



## Hoot

*Trouble* No More - Muddy Waters, The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## MrsLMB

Nobody Knows The *Trouble *I've Seen - Various but mainly my husband


----------



## Hoot

You Ain't *Seen* Nothing Yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## GotGarlic

This Ain't Goodbye - Train


----------



## CarolPa

*Ain't* Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Proud* Mary - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## CarolPa

*Proud* To Be An American - Lee Greenwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American* Pie - Don McLean


----------



## luckytrim

*American *Made - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Hoot

We're An *American* Band - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## luckytrim

*American *Waltz - Merle Haggard


----------



## Hoot

Tennessee *Waltz* - Patti Page


----------



## MrsLMB

Smooth As *Tennessee *Whiskey - George Jones


----------



## Hoot

Burnin'* Whiskey* - Ruby Starr and Grey Ghost


----------



## CarolPa

*Whiskey* River - Willie Nelson


----------



## Hoot

Down By The *River* - Neil Young


----------



## CarolPa

Take Me To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## MrsLMB

Moon *River* - Andy Williams


----------



## CarolPa

*River* Stay Away From My Door - Fiona Apple


----------



## Hoot

*Stay* With Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## CarolPa

*Stay* - Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs


----------



## Hoot

*Stay*in' Alive - The Bee Gees, and of all people, Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## CarolPa

Love Is *Alive* - Gary Wright


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## Hoot

*Stink*foot - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

Get on the Good *Foot *-James Brown


----------



## Hoot

*Good *Morning Starshine - Oliver


----------



## CarolPa

The *Morning *After - Maureen McGovern


----------



## Hoot

Sunday* Morning* Coming Down - Ray Stevens, Johnny Cash


----------



## MrsLMB

The Night They Drove Old Dixie *Down* - Joan Baez and many others


----------



## CarolPa

Get* Down* Tonight - KC and Sunshine Band


----------



## Hoot

No Sugar *Tonight* - The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

Poison *Sugar *- Reba MacEnitre


----------



## CarolPa

Sugar Sugar - The Archies


----------



## luckytrim

No *Sugar *Tonight - Guess Who


----------



## CarolPa

*Sugar* Shack - Jimmy Gilmer and the Fireballs


----------



## luckytrim

Love *Shack* - B52's


----------



## CarolPa

Psychedelic* Shack*- The Temptations


----------



## Hoot

Ode To The Little *Shack* Out Back - Bobby Bare


----------



## CarolPa

*Ode* to Billy Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## Hoot

The Continuing Story of Bungalow *Bill* - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

The *Continuing *Story (of Harper Valley PTA) - See Mullins


----------



## Hoot

Pleasant *Valley* Sunday - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

Never on  *Sunday *- Chordettes


----------



## Hoot

Tomorrow *Neve*r Knows - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tomorrow* Is Today - Billy Joel


----------



## MrsLMB

I Love You More *Today* Than Yesterday - Spiral Staircase


----------



## luckytrim

*Yesterday  *when i was Young - Roy Clark


----------



## CarolPa

*Yesterday* When I Was Mad - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yesterday* - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

Looking For *Yesterday* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## MrsLMB

*Looking* For Love In All The Wrong Places - Johnny Lee


----------



## CarolPa

*Looking* for an Echo - Kenny Vance


----------



## luckytrim

Hey, Good  *Looking* - Hank Williams


----------



## CarolPa

Looking For A Love - Bobby Womack


----------



## MrsLMB

I Still Haven't Found What I'm *Looking* For - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Now That I *Found* You - Terri Clark


----------



## Hoot

I Can't Tell *You* Why - The Eagles


----------



## CarolPa

Why Does It Hurt When I Pee?  Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It *Hurt*s to be in Love - Gene Pitney


----------



## CarolPa

What *Hurts* The Most - Rascal Flats


----------



## MrsLMB

Love *Hurts* - Nazareth


----------



## CarolPa

Every Little Bit* Hurts* - Brenda Holloway


----------



## luckytrim

*Hurt *- Timmi uro


----------



## MrsLMB

Do You Really Want To *Hurt* Me - Boy George


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Didn't Want To *Hurt* You - Leona Lewis


----------



## CarolPa

You Always *Hurt* The One You Love - The Mills Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

*Always -  *Irving Berlin


----------



## CarolPa

Always and forever - luther vandross


----------



## MrsLMB

*Forever* In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## CarolPa

Forever and Ever Amen - Randy Travis


----------



## luckytrim

*Forever* and Always - Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Always* Hurt the One You Love - Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## MrsLMB

Hurt So *Bad* - Little Anthony and The Imperials


----------



## CarolPa

You Put the* Hurt* On Me - The Steeldrivers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Let the Sun Go Down *On Me* - Sir Elton John


----------



## Hoot

Here Comes The *Sun* - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

I'll Follow the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

I Will *Follow* Him - Little Peggy March


----------



## CarolPa

Him - Rupert Holmes


----------



## MrsLMB

To Know *Him* Is To Love Him - The Teddy Bears


----------



## CarolPa

It Must Be Him - Vicki Carr


----------



## luckytrim

*It Must Be *the Rain - Marty Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Hoot

*Summer*time Blues - Eddie Cochran, Blue Cheer


----------



## CarolPa

In The Good Old *Summertime* - Connie Francis and others


----------



## MrsLMB

You Better Be *Good* To Me - Tina Turner


----------



## CarolPa

You Better You Bet - The Who


----------



## MrsLMB

Nobody Does It *Better* - Carly simon


----------



## CarolPa

Nobody - Laura Branigan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nobody* But Me - The Human Beinz


----------



## CarolPa

*Nobody* Knows the Trouble I've Seen - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

There's *Trouble* In Paradise - The Crests


----------



## CarolPa

If You've Got *Trouble* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Got* You Babe - Sonny & Cher


----------



## MrsLMB

I've *Got *The Music In Me - Kiki Dee Band


----------



## CarolPa

What's Love *Got* To Do With It - Tina Turner?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*What* About *Love* - Heart


----------



## CarolPa

You Can't Always Get *What* You Want - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Will *Always* Love You - Dolly Parton/Whitney Houston


----------



## CarolPa

*Always* in My Heart - Bob Seger


----------



## MrsLMB

*Heart* Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## CarolPa

*Glass* of Water - Coldplay


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cool *Water* - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## CarolPa

Black Water - Doobie Brothers


----------



## MrsLMB

Long Cool Woman In A *Black* Dress - The Hollies


----------



## CarolPa

*Black* is *Black* -Los Bravos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paint it *Black* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## mellisserr

'Back to Black' - Amy Whinehouse


----------



## CarolPa

*Back* In The USSR - Paul McCartney


----------



## MrsLMB

Baby Come *Back* - Player


----------



## CarolPa

Baby Baby - Amy Grant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're Having My *Baby* - The Hallelujah Tabernacle Choir


----------



## MrsLMB

*Baby* Love - The Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Don't Get Hooked on Me - Mac Davis


----------



## CarolPa

*Hooked* on a Feeling - BJ Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Got A *Feelin'* - Billy Currington


----------



## Hoot

*Feelin'* Alright - Traffic, Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alright With Me - Jackson Five


----------



## CarolPa

Uptight (Everything's *Alright*) - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's *Alright* Mama - Elvis Presley


----------



## CarolPa

But It's *Alright* - JJ Jackson


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't Think Twice It's *Alright* - Bob Dylan


----------



## CarolPa

I *Think* I Love You - The Partridge Family


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Think* We're Alone Now - Tommy James & the Shondells


----------



## MrsLMB

*Alone*  -  Heart


----------



## CarolPa

All Alone Am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alone Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## CarolPa

You'll Never Walk Alone - done by many different artists


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## MrsLMB

*Walk* On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born to be *Wild* - Stepenwolf


----------



## CarolPa

Wild One - Bobby Darrin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One* Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## CarolPa

A Million to One - Jimmy Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'd Wait a* Million *Years - The Grass Roots


----------



## MrsLMB

Reelin' In The *Years* - Steely Dan


----------



## CarolPa

All Those *Years* Ago - George Harrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Those* Shoes - The Eagles


----------



## MrsLMB

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goody Two *Shoes* - Adam Ant


----------



## CarolPa

I've Got Sand In My *Shoes* - The Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Sand*man - The Andrews Sisters


----------



## CarolPa

Sandman - America


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sandman*'s Coming - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## CarolPa

Santa Claus is *Coming* To Town - various artists


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Santa* Baby - Eartha Kitt


----------



## MrsLMB

*Baby* Come Back - Player


----------



## CarolPa

Come Back When You Grow Up - Bobby Vee


----------



## GotGarlic

Back Where You Belong - 38 Special


----------



## Hoot

You *Belong *To Me - The Duprees


----------



## CarolPa

We Belong To The Night - UFO


----------



## Hoot

*We* Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* On - David Essex


----------



## MrsLMB

Love Me Like A *Rock* - Paul Simon


----------



## CarolPa

Rock Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## middie

Rock Me... Great White


----------



## CarolPa

Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer


----------



## middie

Live Is Like A Rock... Donnie Iris


----------



## middie

Oops...  Love Is Like A Rock (sorry)


----------



## Aunt Bea

*Love* Is In The Air - John Paul Young


----------



## CarolPa

The* Air* That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## middie

In The Air.. Phil Collins


----------



## CarolPa

There's a Song in the *Air* - various artists


----------



## LiamB21

Between the anchor and the air - 36 Crazyfists


----------



## CarolPa

The* Anchor* Holds - The Gospelmen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hold* the Line - Toto


----------



## Hoot

Draggin' The *Line *- Tommy James


----------



## CarolPa

Draggin The River - Blake Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rollin' On The *River* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## CarolPa

Moon *River* - Andy Williams


----------



## MrsLMB

Fly Me To The *Moon* - Frank Sinatra and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fly* on the Wall - Miley Cyrus


----------



## CarolPa

Super Fly - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## LiamB21

Fly by night - Rush


----------



## CarolPa

I Believe I Can *Fly* - R Kelly


----------



## MrsLMB

Do You *Believe* In Magic - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## CarolPa

You Can Do* Magic* - America


----------



## GotGarlic

Strange Magic - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## CarolPa

This *Magic* Moment - The Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## CarolPa

The *Magic *Bus - The Who

This game is bringing back so many memories of songs I had forgotten.


----------



## MrsLMB

*Bus* Stop - The Hollies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stop*! In the Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## CarolPa

Stop Stop Stop - The Hollies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bus *Stop* - Same guys


----------



## CarolPa

Don't *Stop *Believing - Journey


----------



## MrsLMB

*Don't* Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unchain My *Heart* - Ray Charles


----------



## CarolPa

Raining In My *Heart* - Buddy Holly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's *Raining* Men - The Weather Girls


----------



## CarolPa

Will it Ever Stop Raining - The Saw Doctors


----------



## MrsLMB

*Will* You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Say You *Love* Me - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## CarolPa

I'm Not In *Love* - 10cc


----------



## MrsLMB

Someone's *In* The Kitchen With Dinah - More people than I can list have sung this one.


----------



## CarolPa

*Someone* To Watch Over Me - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Hoot

All Along The *Watch* Tower - Bob Dylan


----------



## CarolPa

*Tower* of Song - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## CarolPa

Blue moon   marcels


----------



## Hoot

*Moon* Over Miami - Soundtrack for musical of the same name, also Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## CarolPa

Going Back to* Miami *- The Blues Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Going Back to* Houston - Dean Martin


----------



## MrsLMB

How Long Has This Been *Going* On - Ace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Seems Like a* Long* Time - Rod Stewart


----------



## GotGarlic

Foreplay/Long Time - Boston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Feels Like the First *Time* - Foreigner


----------



## CarolPa

*Time* Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## GotGarlic

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## CarolPa

High All The Time - 50 cent


----------



## MrsLMB

Does Anybody Really Know What *Time* It Is - Chicago


----------



## GotGarlic

Time For Me to Fly - REO Speedwagon


----------



## CarolPa

*Time* of the Season - The Zombies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Season* of the Witch - Donovan


----------



## CarolPa

*Season*s in the Sun - Terry Jack?


----------



## JavaMemah and TheSenator

SUNshine of your LOVE (by cream)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## JavaMemah and TheSenator

"LOVE can make you HAPPY"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

JavaMemah and TheSenator said:


> "LOVE can make you HAPPY"


 
Not unless you use the word Sunshine or Superman in the new song title it can't!


----------



## CarolPa

Waiting for *Superman* - The Flaming Lips


----------



## MrsLMB

*Waiting* For A Girl Like You - Foreigner


----------



## CarolPa

Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Must Be Doing Something *Right* - Billy Currington


----------



## CarolPa

All *Right* Now - Free


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bloody Well *Right - *Supertramp


----------



## CarolPa

Sunday* Bloody* Sunday - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday* Will Never Be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## CarolPa

Easy Like Sunday Morning - The Commodores


----------



## MrsLMB

Good *Morning* Sunshine - Oliver


----------



## CarolPa

Some Velvet *Morning* - Lee Hazelwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Velvet* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## CarolPa

Black *Velvet* - Alannah Myles


----------



## MrsLMB

Back In *Black* - AC/DC


----------



## GotGarlic

Back in the Saddle - Aerosmith


----------



## Hoot

*Back* on The Road Again - REO Speedwagon


----------



## CarolPa

Walk Right Back - The Everly Bros


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* This Way - Arrowsmith


----------



## MrsLMB

*Walk *Like A Man - Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Walk*in' to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## CarolPa

I'm *Walkin*' - Ricky Nelson


----------



## MrsLMB

*Walkin'* The Dog - Rufus Thomas


----------



## Hoot

Salty *Dog* - Flatt & Scruggs


----------



## CarolPa

Who Let the *Dog*s Out - Baja Men


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let* It Be - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't *Let *Me Be Misunderstood - The Animals


----------



## Hoot

Walk, *Don't* Run - The Ventures


----------



## CarolPa

*Don't *Let The Sun Go Down On My - Elton John


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't Let The *Sun* Catch You Crying - Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Let The* Door Hit Ya (Where *the Sun* Don't Shine) - Rockie Lynne


----------



## CarolPa

Don't - Elvis Presley


----------



## GotGarlic

Don't Stop (Thinking About Tomorrow) - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## CarolPa

Stop (in the name of love)- Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## MrsLMB

Bus Stop - The Hollies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Magic *Bus* - The Who


----------



## CarolPa

The Wheels on the *Bus* - The Gigglebellies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Watching the *Wheels* - John Lennon


----------



## MrsLMB

*Wheel* In The Sky - Journey


----------



## CarolPa

Spinning Wheel - Blood Sweat and Tears


----------



## Hoot

Heart Like A *Wheel* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## CarolPa

Four Wheel Drive - BTO


----------



## MrsLMB

When I'm Sixty-*Four* - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

Four Walls - Jim Reeves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hello *Walls* - Faron Young


----------



## CarolPa

Hello Mary Lou - Rick Nelson


----------



## MrsLMB

Along Comes *Mary* - The Association


----------



## CarolPa

Proud Mary - CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mary* Go Round - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## CarolPa

Mary In The Morning - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Morning* Train - Sheena Easton


----------



## MrsLMB

The Last *Train* To Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## CarolPa

Long train running. The doobiebros


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Long* And Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Don't We Do It In The *Road* - Same guys


----------



## MrsLMB

Country *Road*s - John Denver


----------



## CarolPa

Eight Days On The* Road* - Foghat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Bye Yellow Brick *Road* - Elton John


----------



## CarolPa

MellowYellow - Donovan


----------



## MrsLMB

Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie *Yellow* Polka Dot Bikini - Brian Hyland


----------



## CarolPa

*Yellow* Submarine - Beatles

Just a bit of trivia....My first car was a yellow 1965 Mustang and I called it the Yellow Submarine.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cool, Carol! 

Tie a Yellow Ribbon 'Round the Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## CarolPa

My husband told me that if he knew me back then, the first thing he would have done was paint that Mustang a different color.  LOL  

Don't Eat The Yellow Snow - ??


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please, Please, *Don't Eat the* Daisies - Doris Day


----------



## CarolPa

Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Eat* The Rich - Krokus


----------



## MrsLMB

Baby You're A *Rich* Man - The Beatles


----------



## middie

Rich Girl... Hall & Oats


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## middie

Fire Woman.... The Cult (I think)


----------



## LPBeier

No *Woman *No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## middie

Don't Cry... Guns N Roses


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't Cry* For Me Argentina - Patty LaPone, Madonna


----------



## MrsLMB

Big Girls Don't *Cry* - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons


----------



## CarolPa

Cry Me A River - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## LPBeier

Rolling On The *River* - Tina Turner


----------



## CarolPa

Old Man River - Paul Robeson


----------



## MrsLMB

*River* Of Love - George Strait


----------



## CarolPa

Mountain *of Love* - Johnny Rivers?


----------



## LPBeier

Never My *Love* - The Association


----------



## CarolPa

*Never* on Sunday - various artists


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunday* Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday* Will Never Be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


 BTW the song title is Proud Mary, not Rollin' on the River!


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sunday* Will Never Be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang
> 
> 
> BTW the song title is Proud Mary, not Rollin' on the River!


 
Yeah, I realized that after but it was too late to change it.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Deleted.  Sorry.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sunday* Will Never Be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang



Sunday Bloody *Sunday* - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bloody* Well Right - Supertramp


----------



## middie

Right Now... Van Halen


----------



## jusnikki

Love Me Now - Melanie Amaro


----------



## CarolPa

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## middie

Love Me Tender... Elvis Presley


----------



## CarolPa

Love Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## middie

Two Steps Behind... Def Leppard


----------



## CarolPa

Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Hoot

*Gimme* Some Lovin' - The Spencer Davis Group


----------



## CarolPa

All My Lovin' - The Beatles


----------



## middie

My Love... The Cars


----------



## Hoot

Whole Lotta *Love* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Will Keep Us Together - Captain & Tennille or Neil Sadaka


----------



## middie

Love Bites... Def Leppard


----------



## CarolPa

Another One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## middie

One... Creed


----------



## CarolPa

One Step at a Time - Justin Bieber


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Time *- Pink Floyd


----------



## middie

If I could Turn Back Time... Cher


----------



## Hoot

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## middie

Dust On The Bottle... can't remember who sings it


----------



## CarolPa

Bottle of Wine - The Fireballs


----------



## middie

Strawberry Wine.... Deena Carter


----------



## LPBeier

Strawberry Fields - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

*Fields* Of Gold - Sting


----------



## CarolPa

Heart of Gold - Neal Young


----------



## middie

Heartbreak Beat... Psychedelic Furs


----------



## MrsLMB

Turn The *Beat* Around -  Vicki Sue Robinson / Gloria Estefan


----------



## middie

The Flame.... Cheap Trick


----------



## CarolPa

Shot Down in Flames - AC/DC


----------



## LPBeier

I *Shot* The Sheriff - Clapton


----------



## middie

Shot Through The Heart.... Bon Jovi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely *Heart*s Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Band* On the Run - McCartney and Wings


----------



## CarolPa

Run Baby Run - The Newbeats


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby* Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## CarolPa

Baby's Got Her Blue Jeans On - Conway Twitty


----------



## MrsLMB

Forever In *Blue Jeans* - Neil Diamond


----------



## LPBeier

*Blues* In The Night - Just about everyone!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Into the *Night* - Benny Mardones


----------



## middie

Good song!!

Night Moves... Bob Segar and The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's one of my favorites!

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel (Another one of my favorites. I just love the bridge!)


----------



## middie

One Of These Nights.... The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thank The Lord For The *Night *Time - Neil Diamond


----------



## middie

Thank You For Loving Me... Bon Jovi


----------



## LPBeier

All My *Loving* - The Beatles


----------



## middie

Give Me All Your Loving.... ZZTop


----------



## MrsLMB

Never Gonna *Give* You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## middie

Up All Night... Slaughter


----------



## MrsLMB

Breaking *Up* Is Hard To Do - Neil Sedaka


----------



## CarolPa

Start Me Up - Rolling Stones


----------



## Hoot

*Up* a Lazy River - Hoagy Carmichael and nearly every other professional singer in the recent past.


----------



## CarolPa

Wake Me *UP* Before You Go Go - Wham


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Going to a *Go Go  *-  Smoky Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## GotGarlic

Should I Stay or Should I Go? - The Clash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He'll Have To *Go*  - Jim Reeves


----------



## LPBeier

Great Song, Sir!

You Don't *Have* To Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## GotGarlic

If You Love Me, Let Me Know - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## MrsLMB

Do You Want To *Know* A Secret - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do You Want To* Dance - Bobby Freeman


----------



## Hoot

Moon *Dance* - Van Morrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Dance* - Garth Brooks


----------



## CarolPa

Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dance* *With* the Devil - Immortal Technique


----------



## MrsLMB

*Devil *With A Blue Dress On - Mitch Ryder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Cool Woman in a Black *Dress *- The Hollies


----------



## middie

Black Magic Woman.... Santana


----------



## CarolPa

Could This Be Magic - The Dubs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## LPBeier

Do You Believe In Magic? - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## MrsLMB

You Can Do *Magic* - America


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Kind of *Magic* - Queen


----------



## CarolPa

Puff The Magic Dragon - Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## MrsLMB

*Magic* Bus - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bus* Stop - The Hollies


----------



## LPBeier

*Stop* In The Name Of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Blues* In The Night - Just about everyone!



Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> Fly By Night - Rush



Hey, Bones! Refresh your browser before responding, dude!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Stop In The Name Of Love - The Supremes



Love, Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Don't We *Do* It in the Road - The Beatles


----------



## GotGarlic

Goodbye, Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## CarolPa

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yellow* Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

Yellow Rose of Texas - Ernest Tubb


----------



## MrsLMB

All My Exes Live In *Texas* - George Strait


----------



## CarolPa

The Eyes of Texas - Hank Thompson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes* Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*You*'re My Best Friend - Queen


----------



## CarolPa

You've Got A Friend - James Taylor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Miss My *Friend* - Darryl Worley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Miss My *Friend* - Darryl Worley



Finding *My* Way - Rush


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*My* Funny Valentine - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## CarolPa

Walking *My* Baby Back Home - Dean Martin


----------



## MrsLMB

Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and The Waves


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You Are My *Sunshine* - Willie Nelson


----------



## CarolPa

We'll Sing in the Sunshine - Gale Garnett


----------



## MrsLMB

Sing A Song - The Carpenters


----------



## GotGarlic

This Song Has No Title - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* of the South - Alabama


----------



## LPBeier

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## GotGarlic

Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Black *Velvet* Band - The Dubliners


----------



## GotGarlic

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## LPBeier

*Back *to *Black *- Amy Winehouse


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The *Black* Angel's Death Song - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Roll_Bones

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The *Black* Angel's Death Song - The Velvet Underground



Workin Them *Angel's* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Angels *We Have Heard On High - Traditional


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Angels *We Have Heard On High - Traditional



Clockwork *Angels* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Concrete *Angel* - Martina McBride


----------



## LPBeier

*Angel*ine - Allman Brothers Band

Ok, I am pushing it, but there are only so many Angel Songs!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pretty Little *Angel* Eyes - Curtis Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Concrete *Angel* - Martina McBride



*Angel* - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Angel_ of the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## LPBeier

Good Morning Starshine - Oliver


----------



## CarolPa

Mary In The Morning - Al Martino


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Mary In The Morning - Al Martino



Wind Cries *Mary* - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## CarolPa

Along Comes Mary - Association


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Along Comes Mary - Association



*Mary* - Jefferson Starship.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mary* Go Round - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All A*round* My Hat - Steeleye Span


----------



## CarolPa

Sally Go Round the Roses - the Jaynettes


----------



## LPBeier

Mustang *Sally* - Wilson Pickett, The Comitments


----------



## MrsLMB

Lay Down *Sally* - Eric Clapton


----------



## CarolPa

Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_*Lay* Me Down_' - Chris Tomlin


----------



## CarolPa

Lay It Down - Al Green


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Down in the Valley - various


----------



## CarolPa

Down on the Corner - CCR


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Down on the Corner - CCR



*Corner* Stone - Bob Marley and the Wailers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Papa Was A Rollin' *Stone* - The temptations


----------



## Roll_Bones

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Papa Was A Rollin' *Stone* - The temptations



*Papa* Don't Preach - Madonna.


----------



## LPBeier

If You *Don't* Know Me By Now - Harold Melvin and the Blue Notes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

To *Know *You Is To Love You - Bobby Vinton


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What's *Love* Got To Do With It? - Tina Turner


----------



## LPBeier

What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones



*New* World Man - Rush.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Make The* World *Go Away - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Gonna *Make* You Love Me - The Supremes and the Temptations, together


----------



## MrsLMB

Help Me *Make* It Through The Night - Kris Kristofferson and others


----------



## LPBeier

*Night* Moves - Bob Seeger


----------



## Addie

All Through The *Night* Welsh folk song


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Help Me Make It Through *The Night* - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## LPBeier

*Help*! - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

With A Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> With A Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles



Best version IMO is Joe Cocker

That's What *Friends *Are For - Dionne Warwick


----------



## CarolPa

Don't Expect Me to be Your Friend - Lobo


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Don't Expect Me to be Your Friend - Lobo



Show *Don't* Tell - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Show* Me the Way to Go Home - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## LPBeier

You Can Go Your Own *Way *- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> You Can Go Your Own *Way *- Fleetwood Mac



The *Way* The Wind Blows - Rush.


----------



## MrsLMB

Catch The *Wind* - Donovan


----------



## LPBeier

Blowin' In The *Wind *- Bob Dylan


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Blow* Away - George Harrison


----------



## LPBeier

*Blow*n *Away *- Carrie Underwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Slip Slidin' *Away* - Paul Simon


----------



## LPBeier

Up Up and *Away* - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## CarolPa

Go Away Little Girl - ?


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Go Away Little Girl - ?



One *Little* Victory - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Go Away Little Girl - ?



Paul Anka and later Donny Osmond.  Anka wrote it.


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> One *Little* Victory - Rush.



*Little *Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Little *Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys



Every *Little* Thing - yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing* - The Trogs


----------



## LPBeier

*Wild *Horses - The Stones


----------



## MrsLMB

Beer For My *Horses* - Toby Keith


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Beer For My *Horses* - Toby Keith



1 Bourbon, 1 Scotch, 1 *Beer* - George Thoroughgood and the Destroyers.


----------



## CarolPa

In Heaven There  Is No Beer - Frankie Yankovic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Little Bit of *Heaven *- Natalie Cole


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My Blue *Heaven* - Fats Domino


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> A Little Bit of *Heaven *- Natalie Cole



*Heaven* - Bryan Adams.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heaven* Is a Place On Earth - Belinda Carlise


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Flat Earth - Thomas Dolby


----------



## LPBeier

I Feel The *Earth* Move - Carole King


----------



## MrsLMB

You Better *Move* On - Arthur Alexander


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Loving *You* Makes Me a *Better *Man - Vince Gill


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Loving *You* Makes Me a *Better *Man - Vince Gill



Digital *Man* - Rush.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dreams in *Digital* - Orgy


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream *A Little Dream - Mama Cass (or as the Mamas & Papas, she did it both ways)


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Dream *A Little Dream - Mama Cass (or as the Mamas & Papas, she did it both ways)



*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick.


----------



## LPBeier

Sweet *Dream*s - Eurythmics


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dreamer In My* Dreams* - WILCO


----------



## CarolPa

Dream Baby - Roy Orbison


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Baby*, Don't Get Hooked on Me - Mac Davis


----------



## LPBeier

Be My *Baby* - The Ronnettes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Got Back - Sir Mix A Lot


----------



## MrsLMB

*Got* To Get You Into My Life - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Get *Back - Beatles


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Baby Come *Back* by Hall & Oates


----------



## Aunt Bea

Come Back When You Grow Up Girl - Bobby Vee and the Strangers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Girl*, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond



LA *Woman* - The Doors.


----------



## MrsLMB

American *Woman* - Guess Who and others


----------



## LPBeier

Evil *Woman *- Black Sabbath


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Evil *Woman *- Black Sabbath



Career of *Evil* - Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

House *of* the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Our House (is a Very Very Fine House) - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## LPBeier

Our *House* - Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Our House (is a Very Very Fine House) - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


 


LPBeier said:


> Our *House* - Crosby, Stills and Nash


Same time same song


----------



## MrsLMB

*Our* Day Will Come - Ruby and the Romantics


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> *Our* Day Will Come - Ruby and the Romantics



Bastille *Day* - Rush.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birth*day* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

That'll Be The *Day* - Buddy Holly & others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Fine *Day *- The Chiffons


----------



## garyboy1872

One small day-ultravox


Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro1_327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll_Bones

garyboy1872 said:


> One small day-ultravox



The *Small* Hours - Metallica.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Midnight *Hour* - Wilson Pickett


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Midnight* at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## MrsLMB

After *Midnight -* Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

*After* The Love Is Gone - Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*After *the Lovin' - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *After *the Lovin' - Engelbert Humperdinck



Before and *After* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like We Never Loved *Before - *Faith Hill


----------



## LPBeier

*Never *My *Love *- The Association


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Never *My *Love *- The Association



*Never* Named - Soundgarden.


----------



## LPBeier

If Tomorrow *Never *Comes - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tomorrow *Doesn't Matter Tonight - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Way You Look *Tonight* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

The *Look *of Love - Dusty Springfield et al


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> The *Look *of Love - Dusty Springfield et al



Don't *Look* Back - Boston.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"*Back* in the Saddle Again" - Gene Autry


----------



## Roll_Bones

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "*Back* in the Saddle Again" - Gene Autry



Here *Again* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Here *I Go *Again *- Whitesnake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Go* Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Go* Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac



Finding My *Way* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocky Mountain *Way* - Joe Walsh


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Rocky Mountain *Way* - Joe Walsh



Misty *Mountain* Hop - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## LPBeier

Rocky *Mountain *High - John Denver


----------



## CarolPa

The Tide is High - Blondie


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> The Tide is High - Blondie



Red *Tide* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Red *Roses For A Blue Lady - Wayne Newton


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Paper *Roses* - Marie Osmond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Dozen *Roses *- Shenandoah


----------



## LPBeier

Every *Rose *Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Every *Rose *Has It's Thorn - Poison



*Thorn* Within - Metallica.


----------



## CarolPa

These Thorns - Angela Spivey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*These *Eyes - Guess Who


----------



## CarolPa

In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bette Davis *Eyes* - Kim Carnes


----------



## CarolPa

Look in My Eyes - The Chantels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes *Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## LPBeier

Only *You* - The Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only* the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. *Lonely* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Mr. *Lonely* - Bobby Vinton



No More *Mr.* Nice Guy - Alice Cooper.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Some *Guy*s Have All the Luck - Rod Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

*Luck *Be The Lady - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Luck *Be The Lady - Frank Sinatra



Lay *Lady* Lay - Bob Dillon


----------



## LPBeier

*Lay* Down Sally - Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mustang *Sally *- Mitch Rider and the Detroit Wheels


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mustang *Sally *- Mitch Rider and the Detroit Wheels



*Sally* Simpson - The Who.


----------



## CarolPa

Long Tall Sally - Little Richard


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Long Tall Sally - Little Richard



*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Runaround* Sue - Dion and the Belmonts


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Runaround* Sue - Dion and the Belmonts



A Boy Named *Sue* - Johnny Cash.


----------



## LPBeier

If I Were A *Boy *- Beyonce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*If I were a* Carpenter - Bobby Darin


----------



## CarolPa

If I Were A Rich Man - From Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> If I Were A Rich Man - From Fiddler on the Roof



Analog *Man* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nowhere *Man* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Nowhere *Man* - The Beatles



Digital *Man* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby You're a Rich *Man* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby *Don't Go - Sonny and Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Go *Out into the Rain - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Don't Go *Out into the Rain - Herman's Hermits



Purple *Rain* - Prince.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Eyed, One Horned, Flying *Purple* People Eater - Ray Stevens


----------



## GotGarlic

Pale Purple - Ani DiFranco


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## CarolPa

Deep Purple - Nino Tempo and April Stevens


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Deep Purple - Nino Tempo and April Stevens



*Deep* - Nickelback.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Deep* River Woman - Lionel Richie


----------



## CarolPa

Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond



LA. *Woman* - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Black Magic *Woman* - Santana


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Black Magic *Woman* - Santana



*Magic* Bus - The Who.


----------



## CarolPa

The Wheels on the Bus - Children's song


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> The Wheels on the Bus - Children's song



Between the *Wheels* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Between *You And Me - DC Talk


----------



## CarolPa

Big Wheels in the Moonlight - Dan Seals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Helen *Wheels* - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## CarolPa

18 Wheels and a Dozen Roses - Kathy Matea

Sorry, LP...looks like we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roses* are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Roses* are Red (My Love) - Bobby Vinton



*Red* Tide - Rush.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The *Tide* is High - Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ebb *Tide* - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ebb *Tide* - Righteous Brothers



The *Tide* is High - Blondie.


----------



## CarolPa

The Tide is Turning - Roger Waters


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> The Tide is Turning - Roger Waters



*Turning* Japanese - The Vapors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Turning *Around - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## LPBeier

Will It Go '*Round *In Circles - Billy Preston


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Will It Go '*Round *In Circles - Billy Preston



Great memories!


Turn Around Look at Me - The Vogues


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Turn Around Look at Me - The Vogues



I'll Stick *Around* - The Foo Fighters.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stick Around* - Julian Lennon


----------



## LPBeier

Shop *Around *- Smokey Robinson


----------



## CarolPa

I'll Be Around - The Spinners


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All *Around* My Hat - Steeleye Span


----------



## LPBeier

*My *Favorite Things - Julie Andrews


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *My *Favorite Things - Julie Andrews



My *Favorite* Mistake - Sheryl Crow


----------



## MrsLMB

Never *My* Love - The Association


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Never *My* Love - The Association



*Never* - Heart.


----------



## MrsLMB

*Never* Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## CarolPa

Never Been to Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Never Been to Spain - Three Dog Night



Holiday in *Spain* - Counting Crows.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Holiday* - BeeGees


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Holiday* Inn - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Holiday* Romance - The Kinks


----------



## CarolPa

Happy Holiday - Bing Crosby


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Happy* Together - The Nylons


----------



## MrsLMB

Come Together - Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Let's Stay *Together* - Tina Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Let's Stay *Together* - Tina Turner



*Together* - Styx.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Will Keep Us Together (No, it won't!) - Captain and Tennille


----------



## MrsLMB

*Keep* On Loving You - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Loving You* - Elvis Presley


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If *Loving You* Is Wrong I Don't Want to Be Right - Luther Ingram


----------



## Roll_Bones

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If *Loving You* Is Wrong I Don't Want to Be Right - Luther Ingram



*Wrong* Way - Creed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wrong* Road to Nashville - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wrong* Road to Nashville - Waylon Jennings



Middle of the *Road* - Pretenders.


----------



## CarolPa

Long and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road* - Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

Tie A *Yellow *Ribbon Round the Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## pengyou

*Yellow* River by Christie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The *Yellow* Rose of Texas - Bobby Horton


----------



## MrsLMB

Kiss From A *Rose* - Seal


----------



## pengyou

All My Ex's Live in Texas - George Strait


----------



## pengyou

One Last *Kiss*      Bobby Vee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kiss *Tomorrow Goodbye - Luke Bryan


----------



## CarolPa

Kiss an Angel Good Morning - Charlie Pride


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Kiss an Angel Good Morning - Charlie Pride



*Kiss* - Prince


----------



## pengyou

Sealed with a *Kiss* by Jason Donovon


----------



## CarolPa

Kiss on My List - Hall and Oats


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last *Kiss* - Pearl Jam


----------



## LPBeier

The *Last *Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## pengyou

Save the Last *Dance* For Me  by Ben E. King


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Call *Me* - Blondie


----------



## MrsLMB

*Me* and My Shadow - Sinatra and Davis Jr.


----------



## LPBeier

Stand By *Me *- Ben E. King and others

This is so worth a listen if you have never heard it before
Stand By Me | Playing For Change | Song Around The World on Vimeo


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Stand By *Me *- Ben E. King and others



Time *Stand* Still - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No *Time* left for You - Guess Who


----------



## pengyou

*Time* In A Bottle  - Jim Croce - rip


----------



## GotGarlic

Message in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## pengyou

*Bottle* of Wine - the Fireballs


----------



## MrsLMB

Red Red *Wine* - Bob Marley and others


----------



## CarolPa

Drinking Wine Spo-dee-oh-dee - Stix McGee


----------



## GotGarlic

Wine Women And Song - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Wine Women And Song - Loretta Lynn



The Last *Song* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last* Kiss - J. Frank Wilson and the Cavaliers


----------



## CarolPa

The Last Song - Edward Bear


----------



## LPBeier

Your *Song *- Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* of the South - Alabama


----------



## CarolPa

Our Song - Taylor Swift


----------



## LPBeier

*Our *Day Will Come - Amy Winehouse


----------



## CarolPa

Our House - Crosby, Stills, Nash and YOung


----------



## LPBeier

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## CarolPa

Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't Let *the Sun* Go Down on Me - Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't* Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## pengyou

Song, Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> *Don't* Go Breaking My Heart - Elton John and Kiki Dee



*Breaking* Up Is Hard To Do - Neil Sedaka


----------



## CarolPa

A *Hard* Days Night - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> A *Hard* Days Night - The Beatles



*Night* Train - GNR.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train* to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## LPBeier

Midnight *Train* To Georgia - Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## CarolPa

Long Train Running - Dooooobie Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*Running *On Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## CarolPa

Empty Arms - Sonny James


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Empty Arms - Sonny James



*Empty* - The Cranberries.


----------



## MrsLMB

My World Is *Empty* Without You - Supremes


----------



## LPBeier

Welcome To *My* *World* - Jim Reeves


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Me and My Arrow - Harry Nilsson


----------



## LPBeier

*My *Sharona - The Knack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me and *My* Shadow - Al Jolson


----------



## MrsLMB

*Me* and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## CarolPa

Please Love Me Forever - Cathy Jean and the Roomates


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Forever* In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## LPBeier

Song Sung *Blue *- Neil Diamond


----------



## PrincessFiona60

<heh!  I beat Laurie with a Neil Diamond song>


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Song Sung *Blue *- Neil Diamond



*Blue* Jean - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. Blue - The Fleetwoods, Bobby Vinton, or even Garth Brooks, depending on your decade


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mr. Blue - The Fleetwoods, Bobby Vinton, or even Garth Brooks, depending on your decade



Stella *Blue* - Grateful Dead.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <heh! I beat Laurie with a Neil Diamond song>


But I raised you one 

*Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Blue* Bayou - Linda Ronstadt



Born on the *Bayou* - CCR.


----------



## LPBeier

*Born *To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Born *To Be Wild - Steppenwolf



*Wild* Thing - The Troggs.


----------



## LPBeier

Crazy Little *Thing *Called Love - Queen


----------



## pengyou

Still *Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Crazy* - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## CarolPa

Mama He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Throw *Mama *From The Train - Patti Page


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last* Train* to Clarkesville - The Monkees


----------



## LPBeier

The *Last* Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## CarolPa

Last Kiss - Wayne Cochran


----------



## MrsLMB

Hold Me, Thrill Me, *Kiss* Me, Kill Me - U2


----------



## CarolPa

Kiss Me Goodbye - Petula Clark


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him *Goodbye* - Steam


----------



## CarolPa

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Hello *It's Me - Todd Rundgren


----------



## pengyou

Hello Mary Lou by Ricky Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

Proud *Mary *- Tina Turner (with and without Ike)


----------



## pengyou

Midnight Mary - Dicky Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

pengyou said:


> Midnight Mary - Dicky Lee



*Mary* Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty.


----------



## CarolPa

Hello *Mary* Lou - Rick Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Hello *Mary* Lou - Rick Nelson



Proud *Mary* - CCR.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mary*, *Mary* - The Monkees


----------



## CarolPa

What Will My Mary Say - Johnnie Mathis


----------



## LPBeier

*Say *You Say Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Who Are* You*? - The Who


----------



## MrsLMB

*Who* Let The Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## LPBeier

*Let *It Be - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Let *It Be - The Beatles



Don't *Be* Cruel - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* - Shania Twain ( my very favorite Shania Twain song!)


----------



## MrsLMB

Honey *Don't* - Beatles


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tupelo *Honey *- Van Morrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tupelo *Honey *- Van Morrison



*Honey* Pie - The Beatles.


----------



## LPBeier

American *Pie *- Don McLean


----------



## CarolPa

Cherry Pie - Marvin and Johnny, Skip and Flip


----------



## LPBeier

*Cherry*, Cherry - Neil Diamond


----------



## CarolPa

Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White - Pat Boone


----------



## MrsLMB

Knights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Knights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues



*White* Room - Cream.


----------



## LPBeier

A *White* Sports Coat - Marty Robbins


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*A White Sport Coat* with A Pink Crustacean - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## pengyou

*White* Christmas by Bing Crosby


----------



## Roll_Bones

pengyou said:


> *White* Christmas by Bing Crosby



*White* Wedding - Billy Idol.


----------



## LPBeier

*Wedding *Bell Blues - The 5th Dimension


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Wedding *Bell Blues - The 5th Dimension



Morning *Bell* - Radiohead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Can Ring My *Bell* - Anita Ward


----------



## LPBeier

This Diamond *Ring *- The Dave Clark Five


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> This Diamond *Ring *- The Dave Clark Five



Actually, it was Gary Lewis and the Playboys



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash



*Fire* Down Below - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Actually, it was Gary Lewis and the Playboys



Yep,  you are right....I was testing you to see if you were awake! 

I was thinking that it was Dave Clark and he was the son of Dick Clark, but no, Dave Clark was British.  Gary Lewis was Jerry Lewis' son.

*Fire *and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## pengyou

Great Balls of Fire sung by Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## MrsLMB

The *Great*est Love Of All - Whitney Houston


----------



## pengyou

*All* Night Long by Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Roll_Bones

pengyou said:


> *All* Night Long by Lionel Ritchie



Shadows of the *Night* - Pat Benatar.


----------



## pengyou

*Night* Fever - The Brothers Gibb (Bee Gees)


----------



## MrsLMB

Cat Scratch *Fever* - Ted Nugent


----------



## pengyou

Boogie *Fever* - The Sylvers


----------



## Roll_Bones

pengyou said:


> Boogie *Fever* - The Sylvers



Island *Fever* - Beach Boys.


----------



## pengyou

*Island* Girl - Elton John


----------



## GotGarlic

My Best Friend's Girl - The Cars


----------



## LPBeier

Jessie's *Girl *- Rick Springfield


----------



## pengyou

My *Girl*, Bill - Jim Stafford


----------



## LPBeier

*My Girl *- The Temptations


----------



## pengyou

*My* Love - Paul McCartney


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *On the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Love *On the Rocks - Neil Diamond



Whiskey on the *Rocks* - AC DC.


----------



## pengyou

*Rocks* In My Head - Susan Raye


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We Will *Rock *You - Queen


----------



## LPBeier

*Rock *and Roll, Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer


----------



## CarolPa

I Love *Rock* and *Roll*-Joan Jett


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* is a Battlefield - Pat Benetar


----------



## CarolPa

Battlefield - Jordin Sparks


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Battlefield - Jordin Sparks



Flowers on the *Battlefield* - Jane Wiedlin.


----------



## LPBeier

You Don't Bring Me *Flowers *- Neil Diamond, Barbra Streisand, Neil Diamond and Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Flowers* on the Wall - The Statler Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

Another Brick In The *Wall *- Pink Floyd


----------



## CarolPa

Balls to the Wall - Accept


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red Rubber *Ball* - The Cyrkle


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Red Rubber *Ball* - The Cyrkle



*Rubber* Soul - Beatles.


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> *Rubber* Soul - Beatles.



Actually that was an album, not a song.


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Actually that was an album, not a song.



Sorry about that.  Thanks for the correction.  

*Rubber* Ring - The Smiths.


----------



## MrsLMB

*Ring* Of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## LPBeier

*Fire *- Pointer Sisters / Bruce Sprinsteen version


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fire* Down Below - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## CarolPa

Fire In The Sky - Ozzie O


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Riders *in the Sky* - Spiderbait


----------



## LPBeier

*Sky* Pilot - The Animals


----------



## GotGarlic

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Diamond *Girl - Seals and Crofts


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles



Burning *Sky* - Bad Company.


----------



## GotGarlic

Laurie beat you to it, RB!  

Shine On You, Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Momma, He's *Crazy* - The Judds


----------



## LPBeier

*Mommas* Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## CarolPa

Your Mamma Don't Dance - Loggins and Messina


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Your Mamma Don't Dance - Loggins and Messina



Lets *Dance* - David Bowie.


----------



## LPBeier

Do You Wanna *Dance*? - The Ramones


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Do You Wanna *Dance*? - The Ramones



Same Old Song and *Dance* - Aerosmith.


----------



## LPBeier

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond



*Blue* Sunday - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday* Will Never Be the Same - Spanky MacFarlane and Our Gang


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunday *Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Sunday *Bloody Sunday - U2



Sabbath *Bloody* Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bloody* Well Right - Supertramp


----------



## LPBeier

You May Be *Right* - Billy Joel​


----------



## CarolPa

Walk Right Back - The Everly Bros


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk Right* In - Roof Top Singers


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Walk Right* In - Roof Top Singers



*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith.


----------



## CarolPa

Walk Away - Joe Walsh


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Walk Away - Joe Walsh



Carve *Away* The Stone - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Papa Was A Rolling *Stone *- The Temptations


----------



## GotGarlic

Turn to Stone - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Turn*, *Turn*, *Turn* - The Byrds


----------



## CarolPa

Turn The Beat Around - Vicky Sue Somebody


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Turn to Stone - Electric Light Orchestra



*Turn* Me Loose - Loverboy.


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Turn The Beat Around - Vicky Sue Somebody



Robinson 

Start *Me *Up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Start *Me *Up - The Rolling Stones



Jump *Start* - Jethro Tull.


----------



## CarolPa

Jump Around - House of Pain


----------



## LPBeier

I Get *Around *- Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> I Get *Around *- Beach Boys



*Get* Back - Beatles.


----------



## LPBeier

*Back *to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Back *to Black - Amy Winehouse



*Back *in the USSR - Beatles.


----------



## GotGarlic

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## LPBeier

Paint it *Black *- Rolling  Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## CarolPa

Love *IS* Blue - Paul Mauriat


----------



## GotGarlic

Whoops, CarolPa! No blue in this one 



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Black is Black - Los Bravos



Black Magic Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## pengyou

Black Water - the Doobie Brothers


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Whoops, CarolPa! No blue in this one
> 
> 
> 
> Black Magic Woman - Fleetwood Mac




Hey GG!  He posted

Black* is* Black

I posted

Love* is* Blue

*IS* in each one!  I even bolded it!


----------



## LPBeier

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes *Blue* - Crystal Gail

(Carol, we have tried to stay away from the "is" type words unless there is nothing else you can do - but you were right so I went with that.  Hope that is okay with everyone else).


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Hey GG!  He posted
> 
> Black is Black
> 
> I posted
> 
> Love is Blue
> 
> IS in each one!  I even bolded it!



Sorry about that. I'm on my Android tablet, which doesn't show colors or bolding, so I didn't realize that's what you meant.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gail
> 
> (Carol, we have tried to stay away from the "is" type words unless there is nothing else you can do - but you were right so I went with that.  Hope that is okay with everyone else).



Works for me 

Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Don't It Make My Brown Eyes *Blue* - Crystal Gail
> 
> (Carol, we have tried to stay away from the "is" type words unless there is nothing else you can do - but you were right so I went with that.  Hope that is okay with everyone else).




It didn't say that in the first post that started the thread and understandably I did not read the entire thread.  It was the first song that popped into my head.  I will try to observe that rule in the future, even though even President Clinton is familiar with the word "is".  LOL


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> It didn't say that in the first post that started the thread and understandably I did not read the entire thread.  It was the first song that popped into my head.  I will try to observe that rule in the future, even though even President Clinton is familiar with the word "is".  LOL



Please take what I said as tongue in cheek.  There are no real rules in this game which is what makes it so fun.  That was mentioned by someone a long time ago (who isn't even still with DC) and was pretty much ignored.  I was tired when I wrote that and should have explained it better. 

Sad *Eyes *- Robert John


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Please take what I said as tongue in cheek.  There are no real rules in this game which is what makes it so fun.  That was mentioned by someone a long time ago (who isn't even still with DC) and was pretty much ignored.  I was tired when I wrote that and should have explained it better.
> 
> Sad *Eyes *- Robert John




Oh, I'm fine with that.  It takes a lot more than that to upset me!  I'm not surprised that the "is" was not noticed.


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Sad *Eyes *- Robert John



*Sad* Lisa - Cat Stevens.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm Not *Lisa *- Jessi Colter

(obviously I'm and Not are up for grabs )


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> I'm Not *Lisa *- Jessi Colter



*Lisa* Listen To Me - Blood Sweat and Tears.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Listen* to the Rhythm of the Falling Rain - The Cascades


----------



## GotGarlic

Here Comes the Rain Again - The Eurythmics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rain*y Days and Mondays Always Get Me Down -The Carpenters


----------



## LPBeier

*Down *In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## pengyou

Blue Monday by New Order


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Hawaii - Elvis


----------



## LPBeier

pengyou said:


> Blue Monday by New Order



It was "Down in the Boondocks", pengyou.  So unfortunately this one doesn't fit.


----------



## pengyou

*Downtown* - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*Down *in the Valley - Traditional


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> It was "Down in the Boondocks", pengyou. So unfortunately this one doesn't fit.


 
Check the time code. You both posted within two minutes of each other!



LPBeier said:


> *Down *in the Valley - Traditional


 
*Valley* Girl - Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Valley* Girl - Moon Unit Zappa



Pleasant *Valley* Sunday - Monkee's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harper *Valley* P.T.A. - Jeannie C. Riley


----------



## pengyou

The *Valley* Song - Jars of Clay


----------



## GotGarlic

Lily of the Valley - Queen


----------



## pengyou

Pleasant *Valley* Sunday - The Monkeys


----------



## Roll_Bones

pengyou said:


> Pleasant *Valley* Sunday - The Monkeys


 
See post 13400. And its the Monkee's.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Lily of the Valley - Queen



*Valley* Girl - Frank Zappa.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> See post 13400. And its the Monkee's.



Actually, it's the Monkees  (Watch the apostrophes.)


----------



## GotGarlic

Peace in the Valley - Elvis Presley


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, it's the Monkees  (Watch the apostrophes.)



I see myself as knowing a lot about music and loved that group and to be honest, I would have spelled it "Monkeys".  That's what I like about this game, you learn a lot! 

*Peace*ful Easy Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Actually, it's the Monkees  (Watch the apostrophes.)



English was a good subject for me, but not my best subject.  Which spelling rule did I break?



LPBeier said:


> *Peace*ful Easy Feeling - The Eagles



*Easy* Rider - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> English was a good subject for me, but not my best subject.  Which spelling rule did I break?
> You broke the rule of "anything goes when it comes to band names!"
> 
> *Easy* Rider - Jimi Hendrix



*Easy *- The Commodores


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> English was a good subject for me, but not my best subject.  Which spelling rule did I break?



Not spelling - punctuation. It should be: And it's the Monkees.


----------



## GotGarlic

Peaceful Easy Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

What A *Feeling* - Irene Cara


----------



## pengyou

Feeling Groovy - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## LPBeier

A *Groovy* Kind Of Love - The Mindbenders, Phil Collins


----------



## pengyou

Love Potion Number 9 - The Searchers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> *Valley* Girl - Frank Zappa.


 
Valley Girl was not done by Frank Zappa. It was recorded by his daughter, Moon Unit Zappa



pengyou said:


> Love Potion Number 9 - The Searchers


 
*Love* is the Answer - England Dan and John Ford Coley


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Not spelling - punctuation. It should be: And it's the Monkees.



Why no apostrophe?  



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Valley Girl was not done by Frank Zappa. It was recorded by his daughter, Moon Unit Zappa



See this. Valley Girl (song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Love* is the Answer - England Dan and John Ford Coley



Wait For An *Answer* - Heart.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> Why no apostrophe?





> And its the Monkee's.



"Monkees" needs no apostrophe because it's plural, not possessive. 

"its" should have an apostrophe because it's a contraction of "it is."


----------



## GotGarlic

Wait for Me - Hall and Oates


----------



## pengyou

*Wait* - the Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

pengyou said:


> *Wait* - the Beatles



I'll *Wait* - Van Halen.


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> See this. Valley Girl (song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



So, you are both right! 

*I'll *Be There - The Jackson 5


----------



## pengyou

*I'll* Be Seeing You In Apple Blossom Time - the Andrew Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I'll Be Seeing You -* Frank Sinatra and the Tommy Dorsey Band


----------



## LPBeier

Who Are *You*? - The Who


----------



## CarolPa

*Who* Put the Bomp - Barry Mann


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> *Who* Put the Bomp - Barry Mann



*Who* Made Who - AC DC


----------



## Roll_Bones

Comon folks.  There are songs to use.


----------



## tinlizzie

You *Made* me Love You - Judy Garland


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

*Love* Makes the World Go Round - Perry Como


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She *Love*s You - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Baby I'm-a Want *You* - Bread


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Baby I'm-a Want *You* - Bread



*Baby* Snakes - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* You're a Rich Man - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Baby* You're a Rich Man - The Beatles



Digital *Man* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm A *Man *- Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> I'm A *Man *- Spencer Davis Group



Working *Man* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nowhere *Man* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Feel* Fine - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I *Feel* Fine - The Beatles



So *Fine* - Guns n Roses.


----------



## LPBeier

She's *So Fine* - Jimi Henrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*She's* a Woman - The Beatles


----------



## GotGarlic

Witchy Woman - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Witchy Woman - The Eagles



Attack of the Fifty Foot *Woman* - The Tubes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Got a Woman - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Got a Woman - The Beatles



*Woman* - Simple Minds.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Woman *- John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Woman *- John Lennon



*Woman* From Tokyo - Deep Purple.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*From* Me To You - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *From* Me To You - The Beatles



Do *Me* Baby - Prince.


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby *Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Baby *Don't Go - Sonny & Cher



*Don't* Eat The Yellow Snow - Frank Zappa.


----------



## LPBeier

Mellow *Yellow *- Donavon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yellow* Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Tie A *Yellow *Ribbon 'Round The Old Oak Tree - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Tie A *Yellow *Ribbon 'Round The Old Oak Tree - Tony Orlando & Dawn



*Yellow* - Coldplay.


----------



## GotGarlic

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hello, *Goodbye* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Hello*, It's Me - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Hello*, It's Me - Todd Rundgren



I Want You To Want *Me* - Cheap Trick.


----------



## LPBeier

Do You Really *Want *To Hurt Me? - Culture Club


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do You Want to* Know a Secret - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Do You Know* What Love Is? - Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Do You Know* What Love Is? - Foreigner



*Know* Your Rights - The Clash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I want to Hold *Your* Hand - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I want to Hold *Your* Hand - The Beatles



*Hand* Over Fist - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Bridge *Over *Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll *Over* Beethoven - The Beatles


----------



## CarolPa

Over You - Miranda Lambert


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Over You - Miranda Lambert



Oh, that is such a good song - makes me want to cry when I hear it!

Don't Dream It's *Over *- Crowded House


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Don't Dream It's *Over *- Crowded House



*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like *Dream*ers Do -  The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Like *Dream*ers Do -  The Beatles



Tomorrows *Dream* - Black Sabbath.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tomorrow *Never Knows - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Tomorrow *Never Knows - The Beatles



*Tomorrow* - Bob Seger.


----------



## LPBeier

Will You Still Love Me *Tomorrow* - Carole King, The Shirelles and many others


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Will You Still Love Me *Tomorrow* - Carole King, The Shirelles and many others



Here Today, Gone *Tomorrow* - David Bowie.


----------



## LPBeier

*Gone*, Gone, Gone - Phillip Phillips


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Gone*, Gone, Gone - Phillip Phillips



Already *Gone* - The Eagles.


----------



## LPBeier

She *Gone* and Went - Joe Stanton


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> She *Gone* and Went - Joe Stanton



*Gone* Sailing - Soft Machine.


----------



## GotGarlic

Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You've Got to Hide Your Love *Away* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

You got to me - Neil Diamond

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> You got to me - Neil Diamond



Girls *Got* Rhythm - AC DC.


----------



## LPBeier

*Girls *Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Don't *Want* to Spoil the Party - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

It's My *Party *- Leslie Gore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

While *My* Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> While *My* Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles



The *Guitar* Man - Bread.


----------



## LPBeier

Secret Agent *Man *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Secret Agent *Man *- Johnny Rivers



Working *Man* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

Everybody's *Working *For The Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everybody's* Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Everybody's* Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles



*Monkey* Wrench - Foo Fighters.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too Much *Monkey* Business - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Too Much *Monkey* Business - The Beatles



The *Monkey* Time - The Tubes.


----------



## LPBeier

No Time - The Guess Who

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Any *Time* at All - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

For the Good *Times *- Kris Kristopherson, Ray Price and and a whole bunch of others!


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> For the Good *Times *- Kris Kristopherson, Ray Price and and a whole bunch of others!



How Many More *Times* - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## LPBeier

*How* Can you Mend A Broken Heart? - The Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *How* Can you Mend A Broken Heart? - The Bee Gees



Closer To The *Heart* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Devil in her *Heart* - The Beatles






I bet y'all thought I was going to say Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Band, huh?


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Devil in her *Heart* - The Beatles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet y'all thought I was going to say Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Heart's Club Band, huh?


 *Devil* In Disguise (arrgghhh! I hate Elvis Presley!)


----------



## CarolPa

Devil Or Angel - The Clovers, and later, Bobby Vee


----------



## LPBeier

Concrete *Angel *- Martina McBride


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Concrete *Angel *- Martina McBride



Clockwork *Angel*s - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Angel *Of The Morning - Marilee Rush, Juice Newton


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Angel *Of The Morning - Marilee Rush, Juice Newton



Workin Them *Angel*s - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Can *Work* It Out - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> We Can *Work* It Out - The Beatles



Dirty *Work* - Steely Dan.


----------



## Roll_Bones

There are several songs available for each word.
Should I post another song?  Seems we have been stuck here for two days.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry Bones, I haven't been around for a few days and being a holiday weekend that may be it for others too. Also, we just had both words recently.

*Dirty* Dancing - New Kids On The Block


----------



## CarolPa

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springstein


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springstein



In The *Dark* - The Grateful Dead.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm Not *In* Love - 10CC

(I know that is a pretty dicey one, but it has been a couple of days and my mind is blank )


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> I'm Not *In* Love - 10CC



Muscle of *Love* - Alice Cooper.


----------



## LPBeier

Love Potion Number 9 - The Searchers


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Revolution *Number 9* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Revolution *Number 9* - The Beatles



*Revolution* - The Cult.


----------



## LPBeier

*Revolution *Earth - The B52's


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Revolution *Earth - The B52's



Turn Into *Earth* -  Yardbirds.


----------



## LPBeier

*Turn *Me Loose - LoverBoy


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Turn *Me Loose - LoverBoy



*Loose* Ends - Foghat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *End* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *End* - The Beatles



Dead *End* Street - Foghat.


----------



## LPBeier

Baker *Street *- Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Baker *Street *- Gerry Rafferty



*Street* Fighting Man - Rolling Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nowhere *Man* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Nowhere *Man* - The Beatles



Hurdy Gurdy *Man* - Donovan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tax *Man* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Man *In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby You're a Rich *Man* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Baby You're a Rich *Man* - The Beatles



*Baby* I'm Amazed - Paul McCartney.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby*, It's You - The Beatles


----------



## yummy_food

Baby one more time


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Any *Time* At All - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Any *Time* At All - The Beatles



*Time* - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Not a Second *Time* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Not a Second *Time* - The Beatles



*Second* Nature - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mother *Nature*'sSon - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Good *Mother *- Jann Arden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunshine *Superman - Donavon


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Sunshine *Superman - Donavon



I Am* Superman* - REM


----------



## LPBeier

*Superman*'s Song - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Superman*'s Song - Crash Test Dummies



Silvergun *Superman* - Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Maxwell's *Silver* Hammer - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Silver *Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Silver *Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt



*Golden* Years - David Bowie.


----------



## LPBeier

Reeling In The *Years *- Steely Dan

Now THIS is music!  Loved them loved the song.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKOq7-mNeaE


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bigger Than *The* Beatles - Joe Diffie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Bigger Than *The* Beatles - Joe Diffie



*Bigger* Than Elvis - Chicago.


----------



## CarolPa

Bigger - Justin Bieber


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bigger* Than Both of Us - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## LPBeier

Just *The* Two *Of Us* - Bill Withers


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Just *The* Two *Of Us* - Bill Withers



*Us* and Them - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Be *Us* Again - Lonestar


----------



## LPBeier

*Let *It* Be* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let It Be* Me - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Let It Be* Me - The Everly Brothers



Start *Me* Up - Rolling Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Say That You Love *Me* - No Doubt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Say That You Love *Me* - No Doubt



*Say* You Will - Foreigner.


----------



## CarolPa

Say Say Say - Paul McCartney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Say* You *Say* Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Say* You *Say* Me - Lionel Richie



*Say* I - Creed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Say* *Say* *Say*  - Paul McCartney


----------



## LPBeier

Sir, that was used by Carol a couple of posts back.

*Say *Something - A Great Big World with Christina Aguilera


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Sir, that was used by Carol a couple of posts back.


 
It was on the previous page, and I did not see it. My humblest apologies

*Say *Hello *Say *Goodbye *- Bryan Adams*


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Say *Hello *Say *Goodbye *- Bryan Adams*



*Goodbye* Yellow Brick Road - Sir Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thick as a *Brick* - Jethro Tull


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Thick as a *Brick* - Jethro Tull



Another *Brick* In The Wall - Pink Floyd.


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It was on the previous page, and I did not see it. My humblest apologies



No problem, I wasn't trying to push the rules, just saying....besides, it was the first thing that popped in my head too!


----------



## LPBeier

*Another *Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song - BJ Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond



Stone *Blue* - Foghat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like a Rolling *Stone* - Robert Allen Zimmerman


----------



## yummy_food

Move like jagger


----------



## LPBeier

Night *Move*s - Bob Seeger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonely is The *Night -* Air Supply


----------



## LPBeier

Only the *Lonely *- Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only* 16 - Dr. Hook


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Only* 16 - Dr. Hook



*Only* Women Bleed - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Women* - Def Leppard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Women* - Def Leppard



Lost *Women* - Yardbirds.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost* Without Your Love - Bread


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Lost* Without Your Love - Bread



*Lost* Me There - Blues Traveler.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost* in Love - Air Supply


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *the One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*With *or Without You - U2


----------



## LPBeier

*Without You* - Usher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Without You*r Love - Gloria Estefan


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* Won't Let Me Wait - Luther Vandross


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Love *Stinks - J. Geils Band



*Stink* Foot - Frank Zappa.


----------



## ElleShip

Get On The Good *Foot* - James Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Six *Foot* Deep, Six *Foot* Down - George Jones


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> *Love *Hurts - Nazareth





Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Love *Stinks - J. Geils Band





LPBeier said:


> *Love* Won't Let Me Wait - Luther Vandross





Roll_Bones said:


> *Stink* Foot - Frank Zappa.



Roll_Bones, how come you skipped my answer - it was valid?  I am not wanting things to change, just curious.


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Six *Foot* Deep, Six *Foot* Down - George Jones



The Night They Drove Old Dixie *Down *- The Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonely is *the Night* - Billy Squier


----------



## ElleShip

So *Lonely* - The Police


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Roll_Bones, how come you skipped my answer - it was valid?  I am not wanting things to change, just curious.



I am not sure why I overlooked/missed your post. My bad. I apologize.


----------



## Roll_Bones

ElleShip said:


> So *Lonely* - The Police



Owner Of A *Lonely* Heart - Yes.


----------



## ElleShip

*Heart *of life - John Mayer


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> I am not sure why I overlooked/missed your post. My bad. I apologize.



No problem, just was wondering if I had made a mistake I didn't see!


----------



## LPBeier

ElleShip said:


> *Heart *of life - John Mayer


Don't Go Breakin' My *Heart* - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## ElleShip

*Don't *Speak - No Doubt


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't* It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brown Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## LPBeier

Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Girl, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond



LA. *Woman* - The Doors.


----------



## ElleShip

American Woman - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Black Magic *Woman* - Santana


----------



## GotGarlic

Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LPBeier

*Witchy *Woman - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Witchy *Woman - The Eagles



*Woman *- John Lennon.


----------



## LPBeier

Man, I Feel Like A *Woman *- Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Woman*, *Woman* - Union Gap


----------



## LPBeier

Devil *Woman *- Cliff Richard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Devil* in Disguise - Elvis Pretzels


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Devil* in Disguise - Elvis Pretzels



Sympathy For The *Devil* - Rolling Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Runnin' with the *Devil* - Van Halen


----------



## LPBeier

*Runnin*' On Empty - Jackson Brown

(I thought I had posted this earlier from my phone but it didn't seem to take)


----------



## CarolPa

*Empty* Arms - Sonny James


----------



## LPBeier

Open *Arms *- Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Arms* of Love - Amy Grant


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Arms* of Love - Amy Grant



Cadence To *Arms* - Dropkick Murphy's.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Arms* of Sleep - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Arms* of Sleep - Smashing Pumpkins



I Go To *Sleep* - The Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Only *Sleep*ing - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Talking in Your *Sleep *- Crystal Gayle


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Talking in Your *Sleep *- Crystal Gayle



I'm Not *Talking* - The Yardbirds.


----------



## LPBeier

*I'm Not* Lisa - Jessi Colter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mona *Lisa* - Nat "King" Cole


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Let's Talk About *Lisa *- Lonestar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Want to *Talk About* Me - Toby Keith


----------



## LPBeier

Come See *About Me* - The Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come* Together - Aerosmith (because y'all are probably getting tired of the Beatles)


----------



## LPBeier

Let's Spend The Night *Together *- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Help Me Make it Through the *Night* - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Help Me Make it Through the *Night* - Kris Kristofferson



*Night* Train - GNR.


----------



## LPBeier

The Last *Train *To Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> The Last *Train *To Clarksville - The Monkees



Mary Janes Last Dance - Tom Petty


----------



## LPBeier

Proud *Mary *- Tina Turner, CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mary* Ann - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Mary* Ann - Harry Belafonte



Barbara *Ann* - Beach Boys and others.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ann*a Lee -The Bangles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ann*a Lee -The Bangles



Stagger *Lee* - Grateful Dead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stagger* Mountain Tragedy - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## LPBeier

Rocky *Mountain *High - John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here we go again:

*Rocky* Raccoon - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rocky* Raccoon - The Beatles



*Rocky* - Thin Lizzy.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rocky* Mountain Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## LPBeier

She's Got A Way - Billy Joel

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> She's Got A Way - Billy Joel



*She's* Tight - Cheap Trick.


----------



## LPBeier

*She *Bop - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*She*'s Always a Woman To Me - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

*Always *On My Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Always *On My Mind - Willie Nelson



Peace of *Mind* - Boston.


----------



## LPBeier

Give *Peace *A Chance - John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Give *Peace *A Chance - John Lennon



One More *Chance* - Air Supply.


----------



## LPBeier

*One *Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One* More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## Hoot

*One* of These* Night*s - Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

*These* Eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *These* Eyes - The Guess Who



Gypsy *Eyes *- Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes* Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My *Eyes* Adored You - Frankie Valli



Open Your *Eyes* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Close Your *Eyes* - Peaches & Herb


----------



## phinz

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Close Your *Eyes* - Peaches & Herb



Don't Stand So *Close* To Me - The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand* By Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## phinz

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stand* By Your Man - Tammy Wynette



Remittance *Man* - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## creative

Rocket *Man* - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Are You Strong Enough to be my *Man* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## phinz

If I had a *rocket* launcher - Bruce Cockburn


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Are You Strong Enough to be my *Man* - Sheryl Crow





phinz said:


> If I had a *rocket* launcher - Bruce Cockburn



Sorry, Phinz, Sir beat you out.  But that is a great song.

*Strong Enough* - Matthew West


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Enough* is *Enough* - Donna Summer and Barbara Streisand


----------



## phinz

The Goonies 'R' Good *Enough *- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good* Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunshine *On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* of Your Love - Cream


----------



## phinz

*Sunshine *Song - Jason Mraz


----------



## Roll_Bones

phinz said:


> *Sunshine *Song - Jason Mraz



*Sunshine* of Your Love - Cream.


----------



## phinz

*Love* in the Library - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

phinz said:


> *Love* in the Library - Jimmy Buffett



*Love* Her Madly - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Madly*, Truly, Deeply - Savage Garden


----------



## phinz

*Madly* - Tristan Prettyman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Me *Madly*? - Human League


----------



## phinz

*Love* Sucks! - Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## Roll_Bones

phinz said:


> *Love* Sucks! - Blood on the Dance Floor



*Love* In An Elevator - Aerosmith.


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *Is Just A Four Letter Word - Joan Biaz


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Love *Is Just A Four Letter Word - Joan Biaz



*Four* Sticks - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## phinz

*Four* - Miles Davis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Four* Brothers - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## phinz

Band of *Brothers* - Willie Nelson


----------



## creative

*Band* on the run - Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Little *Run*away - Del Shannon


----------



## phinz

*Little* Miss Magic - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

phinz said:


> *Little* Miss Magic - Jimmy Buffett



*Little* Miss Dangerous - Ted Nugent.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too Much, Too *Little*, Too Late - Johnny Mathis and Deniece Williams


----------



## Hoot

*Too Much* Seconal - Johnny Winter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Like Me *Too Much* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You Like Me *Too Much* - The Beatles



To *Much* Information - Duran Duran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Inspiration *Information - *Shuggie Otis


----------



## MrsLMB

You're My Soul And *Inspiration* - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> You're My Soul And *Inspiration* - The Righteous Brothers



You're The *Inspiration* - Chicago,


----------



## MrsLMB

Baby *You're* A Rich Man - Lennon and McCartney


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Baby *You're* A Rich Man - Lennon and McCartney



Digital *Man* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Digital* Bath - The Deftones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Digital* Bath - The Deftones



21st Century *Digital* Boy - Bad Religion.


----------



## LPBeier

A *Boy *Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Runaround *Sue* - Dion and the Belmonts


----------



## phinz

Long Distance *Runaround* - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

From a *Distance* - The Byrds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> From a *Distance* - The Byrds



The *Distance* - Cake.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Go the *Distance* - Michael Bolton


----------



## LPBeier

*Go *Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## MrsLMB

Any *Way* You Want It - Journey


----------



## LPBeier

Baby I'm-A *Want You* - Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Want*ed Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Want*ed Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi



*Alive* - Pearl Jam.


----------



## MrsLMB

Stayin'* Alive* - Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Stayin'* Alive* - Bee Gees



Burnin *Alive* - AC DC.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Burnin'* Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## MrsLMB

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> *House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals



Red *House* - Jimi Hendrix!


----------



## LPBeier

Our *House *- Crosby, Stills and Nash (and Young? I can't remember)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *House* Is Not A Home - Luther Vandross


----------



## phinz

Motor City *Is* Burning - MC5


----------



## LPBeier

We Built This *City *- Starship


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Was it Starship, Jefferson Starship, or Jefferson Airplane? 

Summer in the *City* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## phinz

*Summer* - War


----------



## Roll_Bones

phinz said:


> *Summer* - War



Indian *Summer* - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Indian* Outlaw - Tim McGraw


----------



## MrsLMB

*Outlaw* Man - The Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

Secret Agent *Man *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Secret Agent *Man *- Johnny Rivers



Double *Agent* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Double *Trouble - Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Trouble* - Travis Trit


----------



## MrsLMB

Nobody Knows De *Trouble* I've Seen - Various


----------



## LPBeier

I Don't *Know* Much - Aaron Neville & Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> I Don't *Know* Much - Aaron Neville & Linda Ronstadt



I Want To *Know* - Ten Years After.


----------



## LPBeier

How Will* I Know*? - Whitney Huston


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> How Will* I Know*? - Whitney Huston



*Know* Your Rights - The Clash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fight for Your *Right -* Beastie Boys


----------



## LPBeier

Saturday Night's All Right For *Fight*ing - Elton John


----------



## GotGarlic

Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers


----------



## LPBeier

Saturday in the Parķ - Chicago

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## MrsLMB

Itchycoo *Park* - Small Faces


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Rain, The *Park*, and Other Things - The Cowsills


----------



## MrsLMB

Fire And *Rain* - James Taylor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fire* - Arthur Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Fire* - Arthur Brown



Cold *Fire* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's So *Cold* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

*Cold *As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thin *Ice* - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## LPBeier

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## MrsLMB

*Baby* I Need Your Loving - The Four Tops


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> *Baby* I Need Your Loving - The Four Tops



Do Me *Baby* - Prince.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Having My *Baby* - Paul Anka (or if you watched WKRP in Cincinnati, the Hallelujah Tabernacle Choir)


----------



## MrsLMB

*My* Boy Lollipop - Millie Small


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where the *Boy*s Are - Connie Francis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Where the *Boy*s Are - Connie Francis



The *Boys* of Summer - Don Henley.


----------



## LPBeier

*Summer*time Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Summertime* - Roger Miller


----------



## MrsLMB

Born *In The* U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Born *In The* U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen



*Born* To Die - Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born* In East L.A. - Richard (Cheech) Marin


----------



## LPBeier

*Born* To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Born* To Be Wild - Steppenwolf



*Wild* Thing - The Troggs.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shake Your Groove *Thing* - Peaches and Herb


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Shake Your Groove *Thing* - Peaches and Herb



Into The *Groove* - Madonna.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Into* the Night - Benny Mardones


----------



## MrsLMB

Another Saturday *Night* - Sam Cooke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*S-A  T-U-R  D-A-Y  Night!* - Bay City Rollers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *S-A  T-U-R  D-A-Y  Night!* - Bay City Rollers



Fly By *Night* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tender is the *Night* - Jackson Browne


----------



## MrsLMB

Love Me *Tender* - Elvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Love Me *Tender* - Elvis



Legal *Tender* - B 52's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Legal* Matter - The Who


----------



## MrsLMB

Heart of the *Matter* - Don Henley


----------



## CarolPa

A *Matter* of Trust - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Matter* of the Heart - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> A *Matter* of the Heart - Bonnie Tyler



*Heart* Shaped Box - Nirvana.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart* - Roxette


----------



## MrsLMB

Do *Your* Ears Hang Low - sung by children everywhere


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Do *Your* Ears Hang Low - sung by children everywhere



*Hang* On -  Seether.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hang* On Sloopy - The McCoys


----------



## LPBeier

Let's* Hang On* - The Four Seasons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hang* On to Your Love - Sade


----------



## LPBeier

(*Your Love* Keeps Lifting Me) Higher and Higher - Jackie Wilson


----------



## MrsLMB

It *Keeps* You Runnin' - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Runnin'* On Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Runnin'* On Empty - Jackson Browne



*Empty* Pages - Traffic.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Empty* Arms - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## LPBeier

Open *Arms *- Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Open* Your Heart - Madonna


----------



## MrsLMB

Chestnuts Roasting On An *Open* Fire - Nat King Cole and many others


----------



## Hoot

*Fire *Down Below - Bob Seger


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Chestnuts Roasting On An *Open* Fire - Nat King Cole and many others



Those are part of the lyrics to "Merry Christmas".  Not the song itself.

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/natkingcole/thechristmassongmerrychristmastoyou.html


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hoot said:


> *Fire *Down Below - Bob Seger



Cold *Fire* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fire* - Arthur Brown


----------



## Hoot

We Didn't Start the *Fire* - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hoot said:


> We Didn't Start the *Fire* - Billy Joel



*Fire* and Ice - Pat Benatar.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cold as *Ice *- Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Cold as *Ice *- Foreigner



*Ice* Cream Man - Van Halen.


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. Tambourine *Man *- The Byrds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green *Tambourine* - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## MrsLMB

*Green Green* Grass Of Home - Porter Wagoner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grazin' in the *Grass* - The Friends of Distinction


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Grazin' in the *Grass* - The Friends of Distinction



Greasy *Grass* River - Black Crowes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green *River* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## LPBeier

The *River* - Garth Brookes


----------



## MrsLMB

Moon *River* - Andy Williams


----------



## LPBeier

By The Light Of The Silvery *Moon *- Doris Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> By The Light Of The Silvery *Moon *- Doris Day



Available *Light* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. Moon*light* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Mr*. Know It All - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mr.* Big Stuff -  Jean Knight


----------



## Hoot

*Mr.* Bass Man - Johnny Cymbal (1963)


----------



## MrsLMB

*Man* In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> *Man* In The Mirror - Michael Jackson



Room Full Of *Mirror*s - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In My *Room* - The Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

*In My* Life - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*In* Your Room - The Bangles


----------



## MrsLMB

She Came *In *Through The Bathroom Window - Lennon and McCartney


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> She Came *In *Through The Bathroom Window - Lennon and McCartney



Dirty *Window *- Metallica.


----------



## LPBeier

*Dirty *Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty* water-The Standells


----------



## MrsLMB

Cool Clear *Water* - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Cool Clear *Water* - Sons of the Pioneers



Loud and *Clear* - The Cranberries.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Can See *Clear*ly Now - Johnny Nash (Not Cash, Nash!)


----------



## CarolPa

I Can See For Miles - The Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

CarolPa said:


> I Can See For Miles - The Who



*See*-Saw - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Saw* Her Standing There - The Beatles


----------



## MrsLMB

I'll Be *There* - Jackson Five


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> I'll Be *There* - Jackson Five



Let *There* Be Rock - AC DC.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* 'N Roll Is Here To Stay - Danny And The Juniors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rock* 'N Roll Is Here To Stay - Danny And The Juniors



*Stay* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay* With Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

*With *Or Without You - U2


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *With *Or Without You - U2



*Without* You - Motley Crue.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Without* Her - Glen Campbell


----------



## MrsLMB

How Am I Supposed To Live *Without* You - Michael Bolton


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> How Am I Supposed To Live *Without* You - Michael Bolton



*Live* For The Music - Bad Company.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dance to the *Music* - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Dance to the *Music* - Sly and the Family Stone



*Music* - Madonna.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Music! Music! Music!* - Teresa Brewer


----------



## MrsLMB

I Dig Rock And Roll *Music* - Mamas & Papas and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock & Roll *Dreams Come Through - Meatloaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rock & Roll *Dreams Come Through - Meatloaf



These *Dreams* - Heart.


----------



## CarolPa

*These* Eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexy *Eyes* - Dr. Hook


----------



## MrsLMB

Do Ya Think I'm *Sexy* - Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Think* About It - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Hoot

I *Think* I'll Just Stay Here and Drink - Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hoot said:


> I *Think* I'll Just Stay Here and Drink - Merle Haggard



I *Drink* Alone - George Thourogood.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *Alone* Am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## Hoot

*All* I Have to Do is Dream - The Everly Brothers


----------



## MrsLMB

*Dream* Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> *Dream* Lover - Bobby Darin



*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Mama Cass Eliiot


----------



## Hoot

Crazy *Little *Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama, He's *Crazy* - The Judds


----------



## Hoot

Still *Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Those Lazy, Hazy, *Crazy* Days of Summer - Nat 'King' Cole


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Those Lazy, Hazy, *Crazy* Days of Summer - Nat 'King' Cole



*Lazy* - Deep Purple.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lazy *Day - Spanky & Our Gang


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Lazy *Day - Spanky & Our Gang



A *Day* In The Life - The Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's *Life* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Hoot

*Life* in the Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Once in a *Life*time Love - Alan Jackson


----------



## LPBeier

For Once in My Life - Stevie Wonder

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

As Good As I *Once* Was - Toby Keith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Everyone stuck?


----------



## LPBeier

For the *Good *Times - Ray Price


----------



## Dawgluver

The Times They Are A-Changin'- Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ch- Ch- Ch- Changes - David Bowie


----------



## Dawgluver

I'd Love to Change the World- Ten Years After


----------



## LPBeier

*I'd Love to *Teach* The World* To Sing - The New Seekers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Are the *World* - USA for Africa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> We Are the *World* - USA for Africa



New *World* Man - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Better *Man* - Clint Black


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> A Better *Man* - Clint Black



You *Better* Run - Pat Benatar.


----------



## LPBeier

*Run*around Sue - Dion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Second Time *Around* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Second Time *Around* - Frank Sinatra



*Second* Nature - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nature* Boy - Nat King Cole


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Nature* Boy - Nat King Cole



True *Nature* - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*True* Colours - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *True* Colours - Cyndi Lauper



*True *To Life - Roxy Music.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Be *True* to Your School - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Be *True* to Your School - The Beach Boys



My Old *School* - Steely Dan.


----------



## LPBeier

*My *Generation - The Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *My *Generation - The Who



Losing *Generation* - Bad Religion.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Losing* My Religion - R.E.M.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Losing* My Religion - R.E.M.



New *Religion* - Duran Duran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Old Time Religion - Johnny Cash & June Carter


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Old Time Religion - Johnny Cash & June Carter



True *Religion* - Hot Tuna.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*True* Blue - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *True* Blue - Rod Stewart



Electric *Blue* - The Cranberries.


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue * on Blue- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Blue * on Blue- Bobby Vinton



Bullet The *Blue* Sky - U2.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Blue* - The Fleetwoods


----------



## LPBeier

*Mr*. Know-It-All - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

To *Know *You (Is to Love You) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> To *Know *You (Is to Love You) - Bobby Vinton



*Know* Your Rights - The Clash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(You Gotta) Fight For your *Right* (to Party) - The Beastie Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> (You Gotta) Fight For your *Right* (to Party) - The Beastie Boys



Football *Fight* - Queen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fight* the Power - The Isley Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

I Can't *Fight *This Feeling Anymore - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> I Can't *Fight *This Feeling Anymore - REO Speedwagon



Not Alone *Anymore* - Traveling Wilburys.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Alone* Again, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Alone* Again, Naturally - Gilbert O'Sullivan



Act *Naturally* - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Act* of Love - Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Act* of Love - Neil Young



*Act* of Contrition - Madonna.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Act* Nice and Gentle - The Kinks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Act* Nice and Gentle - The Kinks



*Nice* Boys -  Guns N Roses.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where the *Boys* Are - Connie Francis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Where the *Boys* Are - Connie Francis



Smokin in the *Boys* Room - Motley Crue.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Smokin'* 45 - Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Smokin'* 45 - Bad Company



*Smokin* - Boston.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Really *Smokin'* - Hall & Oates


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I'm Really *Smokin'* - Hall & Oates



Does It *Really* Happen - Yes.


----------



## Hoot

Does Anybody *Really* Know What Time it is? - Chicago Transit Authority


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *Has Come Today - The Chambers Brothers


----------



## GotGarlic

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper



Before and *After* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*After *Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Midnight* Confessions - The Grass Roots


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Midnight* Confessions - The Grass Roots



In The Midnight Hour - The Rascals.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After *Midnight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> After *Midnight* - Eric Clapton



I started "Midnight" with this one a few posts ago! 

*After *The Love Is Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

As my Canadian friends would say "Soory, eh!"

She's *Gone* - Hall & Oates


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> As my Canadian friends would say "Soory, eh!"
> 
> She's *Gone* - Hall & Oates



I AM a Canadian friend eh! 

*She Gone* and Went - Stanton Jenson


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *She Gone* and Went - Stanton Jenson



My City Was *Gone* - The Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When the Lights Go Down in the *City* - Journey


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> When the Lights Go Down in the *City* - Journey



_The song is "Lights". By Journey._

Big *City* Lights - Scorpions.


----------



## LPBeier

We Built This *City* - Starship (aka Jefferson Airplane, Jefferson Starship)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer in the *City* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## LPBeier

*Summer*time Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Summertime*, *Summertime* - The Jamies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Summertime*, *Summertime* - The Jamies



*Summertime* Rolls - Janes Addiction.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roll*in' with the Homies - Britanny Murphy


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Roll*in' with the Homies - Britanny Murphy



Train Kept a *Rollin* - Aerosmith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner



Night *Train* - Guns n Roses.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train* to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Last *Train* to Clarksville - The Monkees



Mary Janes *Last* Dance - Tom Petty.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Danc*ing Queen - ABBA


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Danc*ing Queen - ABBA



Kings and *Queen*s - Aerosmith.


----------



## Hoot

*King* of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hoot said:


> *King* of the Road - Roger Miller



Middle of the *Road* - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On the *Road* Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Hoot

The Long and Winding *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long *Train* Runnin' - Doobie Bros


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Long *Train* Runnin' - Doobie Bros



*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Runaround* Sue - Dion and the Belmonts


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Runaround* Sue - Dion and the Belmonts



A Boy Named *Sue* - Johnny Cash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boy*s Around Here - Blake Shelton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Boy*s Around Here - Blake Shelton



I'll Stick *Around* - Foo Fighters.


----------



## LPBeier

I Get Around - Beach Boys

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll Be *Around* - Spinners


----------



## LPBeier

I'll Be There - Jackson 5


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> I'll Be There - Jackson 5



*I'll* Stand By You - Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand*ing on the Corner  -  The Four Lads


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stand*ing on the Corner  -  The Four Lads



Down On The *Corner* - CCR.


----------



## LPBeier

*Down* In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Down* In The Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal



No Money *Down* - Humble Pie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For the Love of *Money* - The Ojays


----------



## LPBeier

This Thing Called *Love *- Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> This Thing Called *Love *- Queen



Real *Thing* - Alice in Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Real* Good Man - Tim McGraw


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Real* Good Man - Tim McGraw



The *Real* Me - The Who.


----------



## LPBeier

*Me* & Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Hoot

The Ballad of Casey *Jones* - Pete Seeger, Burl Ives, Johnny Cash, and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Casey Jones* - The Grateful Dead


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Casey Jones* - The Grateful Dead



Me and Mrs *Jones* - Barry White.


----------



## LPBeier

*Me and* My Broken Heart - Rixton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brokenheart*sville - Joe Nichols


----------



## GotGarlic

What Becomes of the Broken-Hearted - Jimmy Ruffin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How Can You Mend a *Broken Heart* - The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> How Can You Mend a *Broken Heart* - The Bee Gees


Such a classic!

*How Can* I Keep From Singing - Chris Tomlin


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *How Can* I Keep From Singing - Chris Tomlin



Soul *Singing* - Black Crowes.


----------



## LPBeier

*Soul *Man - Sam & Dave, Blues Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Carpet *Man* - Johnny Rivers or The Fifth Dimension (who used to be Johnny Rivers backup group)


----------



## LPBeier

Magic *Carpet *Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Magic *Carpet *Ride - Steppenwolf



*Magic* Bus - The Who.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bus* Stop - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Bus* Stop - The Hollies



*Stop* - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stop*! In the Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stop*! In the Name of Love - The Supremes



Don't *Stop* - Madonna.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Stop* Believing - Journey


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Don't Stop* Believing - Journey



*Stop* Whispering - Radiohead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Whispering* Wind - Moby


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Whispering* Wind - Moby



I Talk To The *Wind* - King Crimson.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Talk to Me - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Hoot

The *Talk*ing Drum - King Crimson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Different *Drum* - Stone Poneys


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm a Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> I'm a Believer - The Monkees



Are you checking to see if we are paying attention?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Different *Drum* - Stone Poneys



Beat a *Drum* - R E M.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Are you checking to see if we are paying attention?


 
My guess would be RIGHT CHURCH, WRONG PEW. 

Sometimes you can miss an entire page of posts. I have, several times. That is why I tend to just ignore it and continue to march.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Beat a *Drum* - R E M.


 
Little *Drum*mer Boy - The Trapp Family Singers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Little *Drum*mer Boy - The Trapp Family Singers



This *Boy* - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Boy* From New York City - The Ad Libs


----------



## buckytom

*new york* state of mind - billy joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

buckytom said:


> *new york* state of mind - billy joel



*State* of Love and Trust - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can I *Trust* You with My Heart - Travis Tritt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Can I *Trust* You with My Heart - Travis Tritt



*Trust* Us - Captain Beefheart.


----------



## LPBeier

Just The Two of *Us *- Grover Washington Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Just* Walking in the Rain - Johnny Ray


----------



## Hoot

*Rain*drops Keep Fallin' on My Head - B.J. Thomas


----------



## LPBeier

*Fallin*' - Alicia Keyes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Help Me I'm *Falling* - Hank Locklin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Please Help Me I'm *Falling* - Hank Locklin



Tears Are *Falling* - Kiss


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tears* In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## Hoot

If You Wanna Get to *Heaven* - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## LPBeier

Do *You Wanna* Make Love? - Peter McCann


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do You Wanna* Dance - Bobby Freeman


----------



## buckytom

wish *you* were here  - pink floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

buckytom said:


> wish *you* were here  - pink floyd



*Wish* Them Well - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wish*in' and Hopin' - Dusty Springfiled


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wish*in' and Hopin' - Dusty Springfiled



One *Wish* - Thin Lizzy.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Wish* You Love - Every lounge singer in Las Vegas and Atlantic City from Frank Sinatra to Mikey Bubbles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I *Wish* You Love - Every lounge singer in Las Vegas and Atlantic City from Frank Sinatra to Mikey Bubbles



I *Wish *You Peace - Eagles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Wish* - Rascal Flatts


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My *Wish* - Rascal Flatts



*Wish* - Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wish* You Were Here - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wish* You Were Here - Dave Matthews Band



I *Wish* You Would - Yardbirds.


----------



## tinlizzie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wish* You Were Here - Dave Matthews Band



Ah, Sir Loin (and buckytom, too) - for females of a certain age, that song will always belong to Eddie Fisher.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

tinlizzie said:


> Ah, Sir Loin (and buckytom, too) - for females of a certain age, that song will always belong to Eddie Fisher.


 
Most women of that age are deceased!


----------



## tinlizzie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Most women of that age are deceased!



Nah, we just look that way.


----------



## LPBeier

When *You Wish* Upon A Star - Jiminy Cricket

PS, I remember Eddie Fisher!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Keeper of the *Star*s - Tracy Byrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Keeper of the *Star*s - Tracy Byrd



February *Stars* - Foo Fighters.


----------



## LPBeier

Counting *Stars *- OneRepublic


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Counting *Stars *- OneRepublic



Seven *Stars* - Uriah Heep.


----------



## LPBeier

*Seven *Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## buckytom

seven bridges road - the eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

buckytom said:


> seven bridges road - the eagles



*Seven* Cities of Gold - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After the *Gold* Rush - Neil Young


----------



## LPBeier

*After The* Love has Gone - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What Kinda *Gone* - Chris Cagle


----------



## LPBeier

*What*'s Love Got To Do With It? - Tina Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Don't We *Do* *It* In the Road - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

The Long And Winding *Road *- The Beatles


----------



## buckytom

the* long* run - the eagles


----------



## LPBeier

*Run*around Sue - Dion


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Run*around Sue - Dion



Long Distance *Runaround* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long *Distance* Lover - Reba McEntire


----------



## LPBeier

From A Distance - Bette Midler


----------



## buckytom

piano sonata #8 in *a* minor - w. mozart


----------



## Roll_Bones

buckytom said:


> piano sonata #8 in *a* minor - w. mozart



*Piano* Man - Billy Joel.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Piano* Variations on Thoughts of You - Dennis Wilson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Piano* Variations on Thoughts of You - Dennis Wilson



Ridiculous *Thoughts* - The Cranberries.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Who Would Have *Thought* - Boyz II Men


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Who Would Have *Thought* - Boyz II Men



You *Thought* - The Go Go's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Thought* It Was You - Lonestar


----------



## LPBeier

*It* Had To Be *You* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *It* Had To Be *You* - Frank Sinatra



Are *You* Ready - Creed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ready* to Run - The Dixie Chicks


----------



## buckytom

*run* like hell - pink floyd


----------



## LPBeier

*Run*around Sue - Dion


----------



## MrsLMB

Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> *Run*around Sue - Dion


 
All right lady, what did you do with the Belmonts?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Boy - The Beatles


----------



## buckytom

*this* land is your land - woody guthrie


----------



## Roll_Bones

buckytom said:


> *this* land is your land - woody guthrie



*Land* Of Confusion - Genesis.


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> All right lady, what did you do with the Belmonts?



You had me questioning myself there for a second, but a quick look at Wikipedia and I was right!

""Runaround Sue" is a pop song, in a doo-wop style, originally a US No. 1 hit for the singer Dion *during 1961 after he split with the Belmonts*. The song ranked No. 342 on the Rolling Stone list of "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time".[2] It was written by Dion with Ernie Maresca, and tells the story of a disloyal lover."


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> You had me questioning myself there for a second, but a quick look at Wikipedia and I was right!
> 
> ""Runaround Sue" is a pop song, in a doo-wop style, originally a US No. 1 hit for the singer Dion *during 1961 after he split with the Belmonts*. The song ranked No. 342 on the Rolling Stone list of "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time".[2] It was written by Dion with Ernie Maresca, and tells the story of a disloyal lover."


 
Okay. I figured you just kicked them to the curb, like Sears did to Roebuck, and Trader Joe did to Pronto.



Roll_Bones said:


> *Land* Of Confusion - Genesis.


 
Ball of *Confusion* - The Temptations


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Okay. I figured you just kicked them to the curb, like Sears did to Roebuck, and Trader Joe did to Pronto.



Awe, Sir, I loved the Belmonts - It was Dion who kicked them to the curb, like the Beatles did to Pete Best! 



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ball of *Confusion* - The Temptations



Red Rubber *Ball* - The Cyrcle


----------



## MrsLMB

Ball And Chain - Janis Joplin


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Ball And Chain - Janis Joplin



Back on the *Chain* Gang - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Chain* of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## MrsLMB

Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon



*Fools* Gold - Thin Lizzy.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silver Threads and *Gold*en Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## buckytom

silver and gold - kirk franklin


----------



## MrsLMB

Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Suestipestalker

Goldmother - James



Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Roll_Bones

Suestipestalker said:


> Goldmother - James



*Mother* - John Lennon.


----------



## Suestipestalker

Mama - genesis


----------



## LPBeier

Good *Mother* - Jann Arden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mother*-In-Law - Ernie K-Doe


----------



## LPBeier

Sylvia's *Mother *- Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show


----------



## MrsLMB

Have You Seen Your Mother Baby Standing In The Shadow - Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

*Have You* Ever* Seen* The Rain - John Fogerty


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Have You* Ever* Seen* The Rain - John Fogerty



Let It *Rain* - Eric Clapton.


----------



## LPBeier

*Let It* Be - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let It* *Be* Me - The Everly Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

You Won't See *Me* - The Beatles and Anne Murray


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> You Won't See *Me* - The Beatles and Anne Murray



*See* Saw - Pink Floyd.


----------



## LPBeier

*See* Me, Feel Me - The Who


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> *See* Me, Feel Me - The Who


 
"I *Feel *Pretty, Oh So Pretty" (West Side Story")


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little Bitty *Pretty* One - Frankie Lymon


----------



## LPBeier

*Little *Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## MrsLMB

This Little Light Of Mine - sung by many happy little children.


----------



## Suestipestalker

Sweet child of mine - guns n roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Child - The Supremes


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* Is Just A Four Letter Word - Joan Baez


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Letter* - The Box Tops (or Joe Cocker if you like the spastic version)


----------



## LPBeier

I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Write Myself A *Letter *- Fats Waller, Frank Sinatra and many many others!


----------



## MrsLMB

Don't Sit Under The Apple Tree - Andrews Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In *Apple *Blossom Time *- *Andrews Sisters


----------



## buckytom

in my *time* of dying - led zeppelin


----------



## LPBeier

*Time *In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Time *In A Bottle - Jim Croce



Message in a* Bottle* - The Police.


----------



## buckytom

gimme a pigfoot and a *bottle*  of beer - bessie smith


----------



## MrsLMB

There's A Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In Heaven There Is No *Beer* - Frankie (no relation to Weird Al) Yankovic


----------



## LPBeier

*Heaven *Must Be Missing An Angel - Taveres


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Angel* Baby - Rosie and the Originals


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby*, Don't Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hooked *on a Feeling - B.J. Thomas


----------



## MrsLMB

Here Comes That Rainy Day *Feeling* Again - The Fortunes


----------



## LPBeier

Here Comes The Rain  Again - The Eurythmics 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## LPBeier

In The Good Old *Summer* Time - Judy Garland et al


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> In The Good Old *Summer* Time - Judy Garland et al



*Summertime* - The Ventures.


----------



## LPBeier

*Time *in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bottle* of Wine - The Kingston Trio


----------



## LPBeier

Red Red *Wine *- Neil Diamond
(I haven't been able to get him in here for awhile )


----------



## MrsLMB

Red Rubber Ball - The Cyrkle


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Red Rubber Ball - The Cyrkle



*Red *House - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little Pink *House*s - I'm sorry, was he Johnny Cougar, John Cougar Mellencamp, or John Mellencamp when he recorded this? The poor guy had an identity crisis!


----------



## MrsLMB

White Sport Coat And A Pink Carnation - Marty Robbins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nights In *White *Satin - Procol Harum


----------



## buckytom

*satin* doll - duke ellington


----------



## Roll_Bones

buckytom said:


> *satin* doll - duke ellington



*Satin* In A Coffin - Modest Mouse


----------



## MrsLMB

Something *In* The Way She Moves - Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Something *In* The Way She Moves - Beatles



*Something* for Nothing - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something* Bad - Miranda Lambert & Carrie Underwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Something* Bad - Miranda Lambert & Carrie Underwood



*Something* About You - Boston.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm into *Something *Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## buckytom

*into *the mystic - van morrison


----------



## MrsLMB

Got To Get You *Into* My Life - Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

MrsLMB said:


> Got To Get You *Into* My Life - Beatles



Circle of *Life* - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Circle* in the Sand - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## buckytom

enter *sand*man - mariano rivera. or metallica.


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. *Sandman *- The Chordettes


----------



## MrsLMB

*Mr*. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green *Tambourine* - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Green *Tambourine* - The Lemon Pipers



*Green* Earrings - Steely Dan.


----------



## LPBeier

It Ain't Easy Being *Green *- Kermit the Frog


----------



## buckytom

*easy* - lionel ritchie


----------



## LPBeier

Would anyone object to a two word minimum on this game.

Just a thought.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It doesn't matter to me either way.

*Easy* Come, *Easy* Go - George Strait


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Easy* Come, *Easy* Go - George Strait



*Easy* Rider - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

CC *Rider* - Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> CC *Rider* - Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels



Ghost *Rider *- Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ghost* Busters - Ray Parker, Jr


----------



## LPBeier

*Ghost *Riders In The Sky - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Ghost *Riders In The Sky - Johnny Cash



Watching The *Sky *- Deep Purple.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Watching* Rainbows - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Watching* Rainbows - The Beatles



*Watching *and Waiting - The Moody Blues.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Still *Waiting* - Bob Marley


----------



## LPBeier

You're *Still *The One - Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> You're *Still *The One - Shania Twain



Time Stands *Still *- Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Too Much *Time *On My Hands - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce



Take This *Bottle *- Faith No More.


----------



## LPBeier

*Take This* Job And Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Could *This* be Magic - Barry Manilow


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Could *This* be Magic - Barry Manilow



*Magic *Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf.


----------



## Addie

That Old Black Magic


----------



## LPBeier

Paint It *Black *- The Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby's in *Black* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Maybe Your *Baby's *Got The Blues - The Judds


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Maybe Your *Baby's *Got The Blues - The Judds



Bell Bottom *Blues *- Eric Clapton.


----------



## LPBeier

Wedding *Bell Blues* - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hawaiian *Wedding* Song - Don Ho


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Hawaiian *Wedding* Song - Don Ho



White *Wedding *- Billy Idol.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*White *Lightning - George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *White *Lightning - George Jones



Chain *Lightning *- Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Chain* Of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Chain* Of Fools - Aretha Franklin



Back on the *Chain* Gang - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back* Door Man - The Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Back* Door Man - The Doors



One Foot Out The *Door *- Van Halen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One *Toke Over the Line -  Brewer & Shipley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *One *Toke Over the Line -  Brewer & Shipley



Dream*line -*  Rush.


----------



## Addie

I Walk The *Line*.  Johnny Cash.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> I Walk The *Line*.  Johnny Cash.



*Walk *Like a Man - Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* Away René - The Left Banke


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Walk* Away René - The Left Banke



Not Fade *Away* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fade* to Black  - Metallica


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Fade* to Black  - Metallica



Painted *Black* - Rolling Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black* Heart - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Black* Heart - Stone Temple Pilots



Closer to the *Heart *- Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart* of Stone - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Heart* of Stone - The Rolling Stones



*Heart* of the Sunrise - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart* - Roxette


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Listen to Your *Heart* - Roxette



*Listen *To Her Heart - Tom Petty and the fabulous Heartbreakers!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Listen* to the Music - Doobie Bros


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Listen* to the Music - Doobie Bros



*Listen* - Toad The Wet Sprocket


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Listen*, the Snow is Falling - John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Listen*, the Snow is Falling - John Lennon



Stop Look and *Listen *- Devo.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stop*! In the Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stop*! In the Name of Love - The Supremes



*Stop *- Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stop* Draggin' My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stop* Draggin' My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty



Bleeding *Heart* - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sgt Pepper's Lonely *Heart*s Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Sgt Pepper's Lonely *Heart*s Club Band - The Beatles



*Hearts *- Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart*ache Tonight - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Heart*ache Tonight - The Eagles



Bringing On The *Heartache *- Def Leppard.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bringing* Home The Bacon - Procol Harum


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Bringing* Home The Bacon - Procol Harum



*Bringing* Me Down - Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Bring *Me Down* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Don't Bring *Me Down* - The Beatles



Everybody Lay *Down* - Pat Benatar.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everybody*'s Got Something to Hide Except Me and my Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Everybody*'s Got Something to Hide Except Me and my Monkey - The Beatles



*Something *- Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something* Stupid - Frank and Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Something* Stupid - Frank and Nancy Sinatra



Hey *Stupid *- Alice Cooper.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey* Jude - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hey* Jude - The Beatles



*Hey* Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walkaway *Joe* - Trisha Yearwood & Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Walkaway *Joe* - Trisha Yearwood & Don Henley



Little *Joe* - Soundgarden.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little* Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Little* Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris



*Little *Wing - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wing* and a Prayer - The Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wing* and a Prayer - The Bee Gees



Pigs On The *Wing *- Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pig*gies - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Pig*gies - The Beatles



War *Pigs *- Black Sabbath.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*War* - Edwin Star


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *War* - Edwin Star



*War* Paint - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Paint* It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Paint* It Black - The Rolling Stones



*Black* Dog - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How Much is That *Dog*gie in the Window - Patti Page


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> How Much is That *Dog*gie in the Window - Patti Page



Dirty *Window* - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty* Water - The Standels


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dirty* Water - The Standels



*Dirty* Work - Steely Dan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Can *Work* It Out - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> We Can *Work* It Out - The Beatles



*Work *That Skirt - B-52's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*That*'sthe Way - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *That*'sthe Way - KC and the Sunshine Band



Walk This *Way* - Aerosmith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Walk* Like a Man - The Four Seasons



Digital *Man* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Digital Bath - The Deftones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Digital Bath - The Deftones



*Bath*tub Gin - Phish.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Misery & *Gin* - Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Misery & *Gin* - Merle Haggard



*Misery* - Green Day.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Misery* Mansion - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Misery* Mansion - Willie Nelson



The Playboy *Mansion* - U2.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Playboy* - The Marvelettes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Playboy* - The Marvelettes



Power *Play *- Steppenwolf.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Power* Slave - Iron Maiden


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Power* Slave - Iron Maiden



Not My *Slave *- Oingo Boingo.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Slave* to the Rhythm - Michael Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Slave* to the Rhythm - Michael Jackson



*Rhythm* - Bob Marley.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've Got *Rhythm* - Bing Crosby & Peggy Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've Got *Rhythm* - Bing Crosby & Peggy Lee



Mystic *Rhythm*s - Rush


----------



## Roll_Bones

sir-loin-of-beef.  I hope all is well with you.  You have not posted in this thread for several days.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I was in Niagara Falls taking care of my father after he broke a hip. All I had with me was my 11-inch netbook, and the fly-by-night phone company he signed on with doesn't offer internet connection, so I had to hijack someone's WiFi and it had very slow download speeds. 

*Mystic* Highway - John Fogerty


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was in Niagara Falls taking care of my father after he broke a hip. All I had with me was my 11-inch netbook, and the fly-by-night phone company he signed on with doesn't offer internet connection, so I had to hijack someone's WiFi and it had very slow download speeds.
> 
> *Mystic* Highway - John Fogerty


Wreck on the *Highway  -  *Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was in Niagara Falls taking care of my father after he broke a hip. All I had with me was my 11-inch netbook, and the fly-by-night phone company he signed on with doesn't offer internet connection, so I had to hijack someone's WiFi and it had very slow download speeds.
> 
> Mystic Highway - John Fogerty



Sorry to hear about your father. I hope he gets well real quick! Glad your back. 



Mad Cook said:


> Wreck on the *Highway  -  *Bruce Springsteen



You *Wreck* Me - Tom Petty.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You* Send *Me* - Sam Cooke


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *You* Send *Me* - Sam Cooke



*Send *Her My Love - Journey.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Send *Me the Pillow That You Dream On - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Send *Me the Pillow That You Dream On - Bobby Vinton



*Dream* On - Aerosmith.


----------



## Cooking4to

Roll_Bones said:


> *Dream* On - Aerosmith.



Willie nelson *ON* the road again


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good-bye Yellow Brick *Road* - Sir Elton John CBE


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Good-bye Yellow Brick *Road* - Sir Elton John CBE



Thick As A *Brick* - Jethro Tull.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brick* by *Brick* - Katy Perry


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Brick* by *Brick* - Katy Perry



*Brick* House - Commodores.


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> *Brick* House - Commodores.


"This Old House" Rosemary Clooney (Yes, she's HIS auntie)


----------



## Cooking4to

repost


----------



## Cooking4to

Mad Cook said:


> "This Old House" Rosemary Clooney (Yes, she's HIS auntie)



"You will love *this* song" amber rubarth, I love amber I have seen her 4 times live she is amazing...  Used to be a chainsaw carver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrA3FdPZEbE song starts around 1:12


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kiss *This* - Aaron Tippin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Kiss *This* - Aaron Tippin



*Kiss* - Prince.


----------



## Cooking4to

Roll_Bones said:


> *Kiss* - Prince.



" *Kiss* an angel good morning" I don't remember the singers name, early 70's late 60's, can't google right now from this dumb tablet...  He was a black country singer,...   WHAT WAS HIS NAME its gonna drive me crazy...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

There was only one black country singer until Hootie turned the blow fish into fugu a few years ago and went country. His name was Charley Pride.


*




*


*Angel* of the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## Cooking4to

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> There was only one black country singer until Hootie turned the blow fish into fugu a few years ago and went country. His name was Charley Pride.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thats him...
> 
> *Angel* of the Morning - Juice Newton



Sunday *Morning* maroon five....


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cooking4to said:


> Sunday *Morning* maroon five....



*Sunday* Bloody Sunday - U2.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday* Will Never be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sunday* Will Never be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


*Never* on a Sunday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

12th of *Never* - Johnny Mathis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> 12th of *Never* - Johnny Mathis



I *Never *Cry - Alice Cooper.


----------



## Mad Cook

I'll never smile again  - Tommy Dorsey (with vocals by F. Sinatra) )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Shadow of Your *Smile* - Tony Bennett


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Shadow of Your *Smile* - Tony Bennett



Standing in the *Shadow* - Whitesnake.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Standing in the Shadow*s of Love -  The Four Tops


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Standing in the Shadow*s of Love - The Four Tops


 Me And My *Shadow*


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> Me And My *Shadow*



*Shadow* Song - Supertramp.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond



Immigrant *Song* - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll Have To Say I Love You In A* Song* - Jim Croce


----------



## Mad Cook

*Have* you ever seen the rain - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Cooking4to

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Summer *Rain* - Johnny Rivers



*Summer* time - Will Smith way before I Robot and Ali, lol...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Time after time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> Time after time - Cyndi Lauper


"Just in *Time*" Judy Holliday et al


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> "Just in *Time*" Judy Holliday et al



*Time* Bomb - Buckcherry.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cherry *Bomb* - Johnny Cougar, Johnny Cougar Mellencamp, or John Mellencamp,  whichever name he was using at the time


----------



## Cooking4to

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Cherry *Bomb* - Johnny Cougar, Johnny Cougar Mellencamp, or John Mellencamp,  whichever name he was using at the time




*cherry* pie- warrant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

American *Pie* - Don McLean


----------



## Cooking4to

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> American *Pie* - Don McLean



That is exactly the song I was thinking after I added the last post, lol...

*American * beauty- fall out boy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beauty*'s Only Skin Deep - The Temptations


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Beauty*'s Only Skin Deep - The Temptations



In Too *Deep* - Genesis.


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> In Too *Deep* - Genesis.


 How Deep Is the Ocean -


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*How* *Deep* *Is* Your Love - The Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *How* *Deep* *Is* Your Love - The Bee Gees



*Deep* In The Motherlode - Genesis.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Truly, Madly, *Deep*ly - Savage Garden


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Truly, Madly, *Deep*ly - Savage Garden


I Love You *Truly*


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> I Love You *Truly*



The Speed of *Love* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Speed*y Gonzales - Pat Boone


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Speed*y Gonzales - Pat Boone



*Speed*y's Coming - Scorpions.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eli's *Coming* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Eli's *Coming* - Three Dog Night



You Got Another Thing *Coming *- Judas Priest.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing* - The Trogs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Wild *Thing* - The Trogs



*Wild* Horses - Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild*fire - Michael Martin Murphy


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wild*fire - Michael Martin Murphy



Cold *Fire* - Rush.


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Cold *Fire* - Rush.


 *Fire* - Arthur Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> *Fire* - Arthur Brown



Trial By *Fire* - Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Fire* Down Below - Bob Seger


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Fire* Down Below - Bob Seger



Cabin Down *Below* - Tom Petty.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* on the Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Down* on the Corner - Creedence Clearwater Revival



Stars Look *Down* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Star* - The Elegants


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Little *Star* - The Elegants



*Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> *Little* Wing - Jimi Hendrix.


 *Little* man you've had a busy day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another *Busy Day* - Tom Chapin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Another *Busy Day* - Tom Chapin



One Way or *Another* - Blondie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's the *Way* _(uh-huh uh huh)_ I Like It _(uh-huh uh huh)_ - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> That's the *Way* _(uh-huh uh huh)_ I Like It _(uh-huh uh huh)_ - KC and the Sunshine Band



The *Way* The Wind Blows - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby I Love Your *Way *- Peter Frampton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Baby I Love Your *Way *- Peter Frampton



Go Your Own *Way* - Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Mad Cook

He'll Have to* Go  *- Jim Reeves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go* Now - The Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Go* Now - The Moody Blues



Who's Crying *Now* - Journey.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Crying* Game - Boy George


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Crying* Game - Boy George



Little *Game*s - Yardbirds.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little Children - Billy J. Kramer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Little Children - Billy J. Kramer



*Children* of Damned - Iron Maiden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Damned If I Do - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Damned If I Do - Alan Parsons Project



Love me *Do* - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do* You Want To Dance - Bobby Freeman, and then everyone else


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Do* You Want To Dance - Bobby Freeman, and then everyone else



Lets *Dance* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let's* Spend the Night Together - Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Let's* Spend the Night Together - Rolling Stones



*Night* Train - GNR.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love *Train* - The O'Jays


----------



## Mad Cook

What Is This Thing Called *Love - *


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing* - Sam Kinison


----------



## CrazyCatLady

*Wild* World - Cat Stevens


----------



## Roll_Bones

CrazyCatLady said:


> *Wild* World - Cat Stevens



New *World *Man - Rush.


----------



## Mad Cook

I Want to Teach the *World* to Sing


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sing* a Song - The Carpenters


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sing* a Song - The Carpenters


*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Monday - Fats Domino


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Blue* Monday - Fats Domino



New Moon on *Monday* - Duran Duran.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon* River - Andy Williams


----------



## Mad Cook

The *Moon* & I


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fly Me to the *Moon* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Fly Me to the *Moon* - Frank Sinatra



*Fly* By Night - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One of These *Night*s - The Eagles


----------



## Addie

Goodnight Irene, Good Night.

The Drifters with Pete Seeger.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> Goodnight Irene, Good Night.
> 
> The Drifters with Pete Seeger.



All *Night* Long - Rainbow.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long and Winding *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Long and Winding *Road* - The Beatles



Middle of the *Road* - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Don't We Do It In The *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Why Don't We Do It In The *Road* - The Beatles


 That's *Why* God Made The Radio - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> That's *Why* God Made The Radio - The Beach Boys



Spirit of the *Radio* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On the *Radio* - Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> On the *Radio* - Donna Summer



*Radio* Song - Jet.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond



The *Song *Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Same* Old Song - The Four Tops


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Same* Old Song - The Four Tops



*Old* Man - Neil Young.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

To celebrate the season:

Tax *Man* - The Beatles


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> To celebrate the season:
> 
> Tax *Man* - The Beatles


My Man - Billy Holiday


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> My Man - Billy Holiday



The Guitar *Man* - Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

While my *Guitar* Gently Weeps - The Beatles, featuring Eric Clapton on guitar


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> While my *Guitar* Gently Weeps - The Beatles, featuring Eric Clapton on guitar



Little *Guitar*s - Van Halen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little* Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Little* Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris



*Pretty* Girl - Yardbirds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Young *Girl* - The Union Gap


----------



## Mad Cook

Forever *Young* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forever* in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Forever* in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond



Stone Dead *Forever* - Metallica.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like a Rolling *Stone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Like a Rolling *Stone* - Bob Dylan



*Stone* Free - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born *Free* - Henry Mancini


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Born *Free* - Henry Mancini



*Free* Fallin - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free* Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Free* Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd



*Free* Tour - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Magical Mystery *Tour* - St. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Magical Mystery *Tour* - St. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band



*Mystery* Achievement - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mystery *of the Night - Ringo Starr


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Mystery *of the Night - Ringo Starr



Heat of the *Night* - Bryan Adams.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heat Wave - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Heat Wave - Ella Fitzgerald



Big *Wave* - Pearl Jam.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Catch a *Wave* - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Catch a *Wave* - The Beach Boys



Heat *Wave* - The Who.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heat* of the Night - Bryan Adams


----------



## Mad Cook

"In the Still of the Night" (Cole Porter)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Still* Waters Run Deep - The Bee Gees


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Heat *Wave* - The Who.



Steam* Heat *- Peggy Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> Steam* Heat *- Peggy Lee



Raising *Steam* - Jethro Tull.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Between *Raising* Hell and Amazing Grace - Big & Rich


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Between *Raising* Hell and Amazing Grace - Big & Rich



*Between* The Wheels - Rush


----------



## Mad Cook

"*Wheels*" (Cha-Cha) Joe Loss Orchestra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

18 *Wheels* and a Dozen Roses - Kathy Mattea


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> 18 *Wheels* and a Dozen Roses - Kathy Mattea



*Roses* Are Free - Ween.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roses* Are Red - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Roses* Are Red - Bobby Vinton



*Roses* are Free - Phish.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Dozen *Roses* - Shenandoah


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Two Dozen *Roses* - Shenandoah


 Red Roses for a Blue Lady - Paul Anka


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mister *Blue* - The Fleetwoods


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mister *Blue* - The Fleetwoods



*Mister* Love - The Toadies.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All You Need is *Love* - The Fab Five


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> All You Need is *Love* - The Fab Five



*Need* Some Love - Rush.


----------



## Mad Cook

"Some Day My Heart Will Awake"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart* - Roxette


----------



## Addie

My Heart Cries For You - The Four Lads


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> My Heart Cries For You - The Four Lads



The Wind *Cry's* Mary - Jimi Hendrix.

Wheres the spelling cops?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blowin' in the *Wind* - Bob Dylan, but I prefer the Peter, Paul & Mary version


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> The Wind *Cry's* Mary - Jimi Hendrix.
> 
> *Wheres the spelling cops?*



You won't find any here.


----------



## Mad Cook

"They Call the *Wind* Mariah" Harve Presnell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call* Me - Blondie (wait, no, do NOT call me blondie!)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Call* Me - Blondie (wait, no, do NOT call me blondie!)



Don't *Call* Me - Asia


----------



## Mad Cook

"If You Don't Now *Me* by Now" - Simply Red


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please *Don't* Eat the Daisies - Doris Day


----------



## Mad Cook

"Daisy, Daisy, Give Me Your Answer Do"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That song title is actually *Bicycle Built for Two *but I don't care. I'll go with it.


*Give Me* Love - George Harrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Give Me* Love - George Harrison



*Give* Peace a Chance - John Lennon.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Peace* Dream - Ringo Starr


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Peace* Dream - Ringo Starr



*Dream *Police - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Cass Elliot



*Dream *On - Aerosmith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I had a *Dream* - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I had a *Dream* - Kelly Clarkson



A *Dream *Away - The Cars.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Go *Away* Little Girl - Steve Lawrence


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Go *Away* Little Girl - Steve Lawrence



Carve *Away* The Stone - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heart of *Stone* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Mad Cook

"Like a Rolling *Stone"*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Go Get *Stone*d - Joe Cocker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Let's Go Get *Stone*d - Joe Cocker



*Stone* Free - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free* Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Mad Cook

"Yellow *Bird*"  Harry Belafonte


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yellow* Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Yellow* Submarine - The Beatles



Mellow *Yellow* - Donovan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Have You Ever Been *Mellow* - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Have You Ever Been *Mellow* - Olivia Newton John



Call Me *Mellow* - Tears For Fears.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mellow* Yellow - Donovan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Mellow* Yellow - Donovan



See Post #14448.

Don't Eat The *Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Snow* Blind - KISS


----------



## Mad Cook

Roses in the *Snow* - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Dozen *Roses* - Shenandoah


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Two Dozen *Roses* - Shenandoah



*Two* Time Mama - Ten Years After.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mama *He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Mama *He's Crazy - The Judds



*Crazy* - Aerosmith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crazy* Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## Mad Cook

What Is This Thing Called *Love?  *Ella Fitzgerald etc


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*What Is* Life - George Harrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

My *Life* - Simple Minds.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My* Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *My* Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry



Me and *My* Uncle - Grateful Dead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Me and My* Shadow - Frank Sinatra, Perry Como, Judy Garland, Sammy Davis, Jr, and every other Vegas lounge singer of the 50s and 60s. I wouldn't be surprised if Mikey Bubbles has resurrected it in his act


----------



## Mad Cook

*My *Prayer and the Answer You Give - The Ink Spots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wing and a *Prayer* - The Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Wing and a *Prayer* - The Bee Gees



Little *Wing* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little* Duce Coupe - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Little* Duce Coupe - The Beach Boys



*Little* Miss Strange - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

People Are *Strange* - The Doors


----------



## Hoot

Games *People* Play - Joe South


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Play* Me - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Play* Me - Neil Diamond



*Play* Dirty - Poison.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty* Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dirty* Laundry - Don Henley



*Dirty* White Boy - Foreigner.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty *Water - The Standels


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dirty *Water - The Standels



*Dirty* Love - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* to *Love* You Baby - Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Love* to *Love* You Baby - Donna Summer



*Baby* I'm Amazed - Sir Paul McCartney.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Amazed *By You - Tim McGraw (this song was also recorded by Lonestar, but they just called it *Amazed*)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I'm *Amazed *By You - Tim McGraw (this song was also recorded by Lonestar, but they just called it *Amazed*)



Hey *You *- Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey *Jude - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hey *Jude - The Beatles



*Hey* Hey What Can I Do - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My My, *Hey Hey* -  Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My My, *Hey Hey* -  Neil Young



*Hey* Jude - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> *Hey* Jude - Beatles.



Didn't I just say that?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey *Paula - Paul & Paula


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hey *Paula - Paul & Paula



*Hey* Nineteen - Steely Dan.

_Sorry about my previous answer that you had already posted!_


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nineteen* Somethin' - Mark Wills


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Nineteen* Somethin' - Mark Wills



I know *Somethin* (bout you) - Alice in Chains.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only You Know and *I know* - Phil Collins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Only You Know and *I know* - Phil Collins



I Want To *Know* What Love Is - Foreigner.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love is* a Good Thing - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Love is* a Good Thing - Sheryl Crow



Wild *Thing* - The Troggs.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild*fire - Michael Martin Murphy


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wild*fire - Michael Martin Murphy



Cold *Fire* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cold *As You - Taylor Swift


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Cold *As You - Taylor Swift



*Cold* As Ice - Foreigner.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ice* Cream Man - Van Halen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ice* Cream Man - Van Halen



Working *Man* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Working *on a Groovy Thing - The 5th Dimension


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Working *on a Groovy Thing - The 5th Dimension



Feelin' *Groovy* - Simon and Garfunkle.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Feeling*s - Morris Albert


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Feeling*s - Morris Albert



No Hard *Feelings* - Foghat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Easy to be *Hard *- Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Easy to be *Hard *- Three Dog Night



*Hard* Days Night - The Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Glory *Days *- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Glory *Days *- Bruce Springsteen



Everyday *Glory* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everyday* - Buddy Holly


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Everyday* - Buddy Holly



*Everyday* Sunshine - Fishbone.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Day *Sunshine *- Them thar Beatles guys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Good Day *Sunshine *- Them thar Beatles guys



*Good* News First - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Feels Like the *First *Time - Foreigner


----------



## ardchoille

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Feels Like the *First *Time - Foreigner



Time in a bottle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bottle *of Wine - Kingston Trio


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Bottle *of Wine - Kingston Trio



Message in a *Bottle* - The Police.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gotta Get A *Message* To You - The Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Gotta Get A *Message* To You - The Bee Gees



*Message* of Love - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Will Find A Way  - Pablo Cruise


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Love* Will Find A Way  - Pablo Cruise



Can't *Find* My Way Home - Blind Faith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *My Way* - Frank Sinatra



Here Comes *My* Girl - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## Mad Cook

"*My* White Bicycle" - Nazareth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*White *Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *White *Christmas - Bing Crosby



*White* Room - Cream.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nights in *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## retyrnat20

White rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*White*r Shade of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## retyrnat20

Pale Horse by Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Horse* with No Name - America


----------



## retyrnat20

"Wild"(I can't bold text on mobile) horses -  The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heavy *Horses* - Jethro Tull


----------



## retyrnat20

"Heavy' Metal -  Sammy Hagar

Sent from my LG-E980


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Ain't *Heavy*, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## retyrnat20

"He's" so fine -  The Chiffons


----------



## LPBeier

You're *So *Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## retyrnat20

It's "so"  easy -  Guns n' Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You're *In My Heart - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *You're *In My Heart - Rod Stewart



*Heart* of the Sunrise - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

Heart Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Heart* is a Lonely Hunter - Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Heart* is a Lonely Hunter - Reba McEntire



Die Hard The *Hunter* - Def Leppard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Easy to be *Hard* - Three Dog Night


----------



## LPBeier

It's Not *Easy *Being Green - Kermit The Frog


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> It's Not *Easy *Being Green - Kermit The Frog



Son of Mr. *Green* Genes - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Green* Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Green* Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers



Mr. *Tambourine* Man - Bob Dylan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please* Mr.* Postman - The Marvelettes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Please* Mr.* Postman - The Marvelettes



No More *Mr.* Nice Guy - Alice Cooper.


----------



## LPBeier

*More *Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *More *Than A Feeling - Boston



The Unnamed *Feeling* - Metallica


----------



## LPBeier

The Way You Make Me *Feel *- Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's *the Way* (uh-huh, uh-huh) I like It (uh-huh, uh-huh) - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## LPBeier

My *Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Way *We Were - Barbara Streisand


----------



## LPBeier

Do You Know The *Way *To San Jose? - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do You* Want to *Know *a Secret - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*You *Don't *Know *Me - Ray Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You Don't* Own *Me* - Leslie Gore


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *You Don't* Own *Me* - Leslie Gore



*Don't* Be Cruel - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cruel* to be Kind - Nick Lowe


----------



## LPBeier

There's A Kind Of Hush - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hush* - Deep Purple


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hush* - Deep Purple



Honey *Hush* - Foghat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honey* - Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Honey* - Bobby Goldsboro



*Honey* Pie - Beatles.


----------



## LPBeier

A Taste Of *Honey *- Herb Alpert


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honey *Don't - Carl Perkins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Honey *Don't - Carl Perkins



Show *Don't* Tell - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't *Stop Believin' -  Journey


----------



## LPBeier

Ruby *Don't *Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Ruby *Don't *Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition



New Kid In *Town* - Eagles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kid* Gloves - Rush


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Kid* Gloves - Rush



Analog *Kid* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Cool *Kids* - Echosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cool *to be Kind - Nick Lowe


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Cool *to be Kind - Nick Lowe



It is actually "Cruel to be Kind".


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> It is actually "Cruel to be Kind".



Don't be *Cruel* - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Honey, *Don't* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Honey, *Don't* - Elvis Presley



*Honey* White - Morphine.


----------



## LPBeier

Nights In *White *Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boogey *Nights* - Heatwave


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night *Chicago Died - Paper Lace


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Used to Work in *Chicago* - Larry Vincent


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Used to Work in *Chicago* - Larry Vincent



Dirty *Work* - Steely Dan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty *White Boy - Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dirty *White Boy - Foreigner



*Dirty* Work - Steely Dan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Work*in' On a Groovy Thing - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## LPBeier

*Working *for the Weekend - Loverboy 

(I went to University with two members of the band when they were in another band in Saskatchewan. They joined Loverboy in Vancouver about the same time that I moved to the coast!)


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Working *for the Weekend - Loverboy



*Working* Man - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Old *Man *- Neil Young

(I'm really getting a lot of Canadians in here lately! )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Old *Rivers - Walter Brennen


----------



## LPBeier

*Old* Man *River *- Paul Robeson from Showboat


----------



## CrazyCatLady

A Well Respected *Man* -- The Kinks


----------



## Roll_Bones

CrazyCatLady said:


> A Well Respected *Man* -- The Kinks



Street Fighting *Man* - Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Well Dressed *Man *- ZZ Top


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Well Dressed *Man *- ZZ Top



*Dressed* To Kill - Nazareth.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kill *the Lights -  Britney Spears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Kill *the Lights -  Britney Spears



Harbor *Lights* - Spyro Gyra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dim All the *Lights* - Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Dim All the *Lights* - Donna Summer



With The *Lights* Out - Nirvana.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Night the *Lights* Went Out in Georgia - Vicky Lawrence first, then Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Night the *Lights* Went Out in Georgia - Vicky Lawrence first, then Reba McEntire



*Night* Train - GNR.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner



*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

The *Long *And Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> The *Long *And Winding Road - The Beatles



Middle of the *Road* - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Don't We Do It in the *Road *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Why Don't We Do It in the *Road *- The Beatles



Eight Days On The *Road *- Foghat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Eight Days* a Week - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Eight Days* a Week - The Beatles



10000 *Days* - Tool.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Those Were the *Days* - Carrol O'Connor and Jean Stapleton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Those Were the *Days* - Carrol O'Connor and Jean Stapleton



Wash Away *Those* Years - Creed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Car *Wash *- Rose Royce


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Car *Wash *- Rose Royce



Drive My *Car* - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Drive*-In - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Drive*-In - The Beach Boys



Mind *Drive* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mind* Games - John Lennon


----------



## LPBeier

The *Game *of Love - Santana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* the One You're With - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> The *Game *of Love - Santana



Play The *Game* - Queen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Okay, be that way.

The *Game *of Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Okay, be that way.
> 
> The *Game *of Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders



Sorry! 

A little *Game* - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little* Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## LPBeier

*One *- Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One* More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *One* More Night - Phil Collins



No *One* Like You - Scorpions.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Some*one Like You* - Van Morrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Some*one Like You* - Van Morrison



*Like* A Prayer - Madonna.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Like *It Like That - Chris Kenner


----------



## LPBeier

*That*'ll Be The Day - Buddy Holly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Day *After *Day* - Badfinger


----------



## LPBeier

*After *The Lovin' - Engelbert Humperdink


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*After* Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

*After *All - Peter Cetera


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *After *All - Peter Cetera



Before and *After* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Before* He Cheats - Carrie Underwood


----------



## LPBeier

Your *Cheat*ing Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Hoot

*Heart* Like A Wheel - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hoot said:


> *Heart* Like A Wheel - Linda Ronstadt



Between The *Wheel*s - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Just *Between *You and Me - April Wine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Just* a Dream - Jimmy Clanton


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream *A Little Dream - Mama Cass


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Dream *A Little Dream - Mama Cass



*Dream* Police - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Police* Helicopter - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Police* Helicopter - Red Hot Chili Peppers



Karma *Police* - Radiohead.


----------



## LPBeier

*Karma *Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Karma *Chameleon - Culture Club



Instant *Karma* - John Lennon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Instant* Party - The Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Instant* Party - The Who



*Instant *Death - Beastie Boys.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Death* is Not the End - Bob Dylan


----------



## LPBeier

It's *Not *For Me To Say - Johnny Mathis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*It* Ain't *Me* Babe - The Turtles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *It* Ain't *Me* Babe - The Turtles



Rock & Roll *Ain't* Noise Pollution - AC DC.


----------



## LPBeier

Old Time *Rock and Roll* - Bob Seeger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock and Roll* Is Here to Stay - Danny and the Juniors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rock and Roll* Is Here to Stay - Danny and the Juniors



*Roll* The Bones - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dry *Bones* - Delta Rhythm Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Dry *Bones* - Delta Rhythm Boys



High and *Dry* - Radiohead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocky Mountain *High* - John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Rocky Mountain *High* - John Denver



Rock & Roll *High* School - Ramones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*School*'s Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *School*'s Out - Alice Cooper



Break *Out* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Break* Up to Make Up - The Stylistics


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Break* Up to Make Up - The Stylistics



*Break* On Through - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Look *Through* Any Window - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Look *Through* Any Window - The Hollies



She Came In Through The Bathroom *Window* - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Through* the Morning, *Through* the Night - Robert Plant & Allison Kraus


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Through* the Morning, *Through* the Night - Robert Plant & Allison Kraus



Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fly* Me to the Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*Fly *Like An Eagle - Steve Millar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silver *Eagle *- Merle Haggard


----------



## LPBeier

*Silver *Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Needle *And The Damage Done - Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Needle *And The Damage Done - Neil Young



New *Damage* - Soundgarden.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*New *York, *New *York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *New *York, *New *York - Frank Sinatra



*New* World Man - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Girl, You'll Be a *Woman *Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Girl, You'll Be a *Woman *Soon - Neil Diamond



*Woman* - John Lennon.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Woman*, *Woman* - Union Gap


----------



## LPBeier

Evil *Woman *- ELO


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Girl is a *Woman* Now - Union Gap


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This Girl is a *Woman* Now - Union Gap


I guess that is the follow-up to Neil Diamond's song! 

Big *Girl*s Don't Cry - Frankie Valley and the Four Seasons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cry* Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Cry* Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald



Far *Cry* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Ago and *Far* Away - James Taylor


----------



## LPBeier

Come Sail *Away *- Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sail*ing - Christopher Cross


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sail*ing - Christopher Cross



*Sailing* Ships - Whitesnake.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Good *Ship* Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Good *Ship* Lollipop - Shirley Temple



*Good* News First - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*First* Cut is the Deepest - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *First* Cut is the Deepest - Sheryl Crow



*Cut* To The Chase - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Thrill is in the *Chase *- Dixie chicks


----------



## LPBeier

*The Thrill Is* Gone - The Late Great B.B. King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gone* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## LPBeier

She *Gone *And Went - Stanton Jenson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Devil *Went* Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Devil *Went* Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels



Stars Look *Down* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Look *in any Window - The Hollies


----------



## LPBeier

The *Look *of Love - Diana Krall (and many others before her)

By the way, Sir, it is Look THROUGH Any Window but that is okay because I picked another word anyway!  I just know the song very well.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Stopped *Lov*ing Her Today - George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> He Stopped *Lov*ing Her Today - George Jones



Yesterday and *Today* - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

*Yesterday *- The Beatles

(Don't you just hate when people give difficult one word titles?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yesterday*'s Gone - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Yesterday*'s Gone - Chad & Jeremy



Already *Gone* - Eagles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Already* Home - Tim McGraw


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I'm *Already* Home - Tim McGraw



Bring it on *Home* - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bring It On Home *To Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Bring It On Home *To Me - Sam Cooke



*Bring* on the Night - The Police.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Until the *Night* - Billy Joel



*Until* it Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sleep* Like a Baby Tonight - U2


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sleep* Like a Baby Tonight - U2



*Baby* Snakes - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby*, It's You - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Baby*, It's You - The Beatles



Do Me *Baby* - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do *You Want to Dance - Bobby Freeman


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Do *You Want to Dance - Bobby Freeman



Lets *Dance* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Dance *- Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Last *Dance *- Donna Summer



*Last *Dance With Mary Jane - Tom Petty.


----------



## LPBeier

I Hope You *Dance *- Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hope *For Love - Chicago


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *is a Battlefield - Pat Benetar

(Saw this song the other night as we rerun the season of the Voice before deleting it - just something we do even though we know the results don't change )


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Love *is a Battlefield - Pat Benetar



Need Some *Love* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Need *You Now - Lady Antibellum


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Need *You Now - Lady Antibellum



Don't Leave Me *Now* - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You *Leave Me Now* - Chicago


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If You *Leave Me Now* - Chicago



*Leave* That Thing Alone - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing *- The Troggs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wild Horses - Stones


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Horse* With No Name - America


----------



## LPBeier

Sign Your *Name* - Terence Trent D'Arby


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Sign Your *Name* - Terence Trent D'Arby



Vital *Sign*s - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Signs *- Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Signs* That Will Never Change - The Hollies


----------



## LPBeier

*Change*s - David Bowie


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Change*s - David Bowie



*Changes* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That *Changes *Everything - Billy Currington


----------



## LPBeier

*Everything *- Michael Buble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everything* I own - David Gates & Bread


----------



## LPBeier

You Don't *Own *Me - Lesley Gore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't!* - Shania Twain (my favorite Shania Twain song)


----------



## LPBeier

Ruby *Don't *Take Your Love To Town - Kenny Rogers & the First Edition


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For *Your Love* - The Yardbirds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> That *Changes *Everything - Billy Currington



See The *Changes* - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> See The *Changes* - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.


 
Right church, wrong pew!


----------



## GotGarlic

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Right church, wrong pew!



Sorry do not compute. What do you mean?


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> Sorry do not compute. What do you mean?



You're in the right thread, but you responded to the wrong post


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We now return to our regularly scheduled programming.



GotGarlic said:


> Love Me Do - The Beatles


 
*Love Me* Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> You're in the right thread, but you responded to the wrong post



Thanks.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Love Me* Tender - Elvis Presley



Legal *Tender* - B-52's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tender* is the Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## LPBeier

Lonely *Is The Night* - Air Supply


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This *is the Night* - Clay Aiken


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This *is the Night* - Clay Aiken



Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night *Has A Thousand Eyes - Bobby Vee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

These *Eyes *- Burton Cummings


----------



## LPBeier

Don't It Make My Brown *Eyes *Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Monday - Fats Domino


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue *Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Goodbye *Blue* Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Goodbye *Girl - David Gates


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This *Girl *is *a Woman* Now - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This *Girl *is *a Woman* Now - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap



*Woman* From Tokyo - Deep Purple.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tokyo* Nights - The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night *They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> The *Night *They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band



*Down* In A Hole - Alice in Chains.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hole*s In The Floor Of Heaven - Blake Shelton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hole*s In The Floor Of Heaven - Blake Shelton



Flat on the *Floor* - Nickleback


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Flat *Baroque - The Carpenters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Flat *Baroque - The Carpenters



*Flat* Top - Goo Goo Dolls.


----------



## LPBeier

*Top *Of The World - The Carpenters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've Got* The Wor*ld On A String - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I've Got* The Wor*ld On A String - Frank Sinatra



Different *String*s - Rush


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Different *String*s - Rush



What Makes You Different, Makes You beautiful.


----------



## LPBeier

*You*'re *Beautiful *- James Blunt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Beautiful* Morning - The (Young) Rascals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> A *Beautiful* Morning - The (Young) Rascals



Silent in the *Morning* - Phish.


----------



## LPBeier

Angel Of The *Morning *- Juice Newton and others


----------



## Addie

Oh Want A Beautiful *Morning* - Rogers and Hammerstein's Broadway Musical "_Oklahoma!_


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> Oh Want A Beautiful *Morning* - Rogers and Hammerstein's Broadway Musical "_Oklahoma!_



*Beautiful* - Creed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Are So *Beautiful *-  Joe Cocker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You Are So *Beautiful *-  Joe Cocker



*You* Bet Your Life - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In My *Life *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> In My *Life *- The Beatles



A Day In The *Life* - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One More *Day* - Diamond Rio


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> One More *Day* - Diamond Rio



*One *Little Victory - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Three *Little *Words - Nat "King" Cole


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Three *Little *Words - Nat "King" Cole



*Little *Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wind Beneath My *Wing*s - Bette Midler


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Wind Beneath My *Wing*s - Bette Midler



The Way The *Wind* Blows - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Way* We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Way* We Were - Barbra Streisand



Finding My *Way* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *My Way* - Frank Sinatra



Wheres *My* Thing - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Thing*s We Did Last Summer - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Addie

*Summertime* Porgy and Bess - Gershwin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Summertime *- Roger Miller


----------



## FoodieFanatic

In The* Summer*time - Mungo Jerry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Summertime, Summertime* - The Jamies


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Time Has Come Today - Chamber Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Message In a* Bottle* - The Police


----------



## Roll_Bones

FoodieFanatic said:


> Message In a* Bottle* - The Police



I Send A *Message *- Inxs


----------



## FoodieFanatic

You Send Me - Sam Cook


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Send Me* the Pillow That You Dream On - Johnny Tillotson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Send Me* the Pillow That You Dream On - Johnny Tillotson



*Send* Her My Love - Journey.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My* Lady *My Love* - Loggins & Messina


----------



## FoodieFanatic

The Look of Love - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Roll_Bones

FoodieFanatic said:


> The Look of Love - Dusty Springfield



Don't *Look* Back - Boston


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Don't Stop Thinking About Tomorrow - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tomorrow *Never Dies - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Tomorrow *Never Dies - Sheryl Crow



Remember *Tomorrow* - Iron Maiden.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Remember* Then - The Earls


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Remember* Then - The Earls



Don't Forget To *Remember* - Bee Gees


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying- Jerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## FoodieFanatic

What's interesting about this game are the memories these song titles stir up!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here Comes *the Sun* - The Beatles


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Here Comes My Baby - The Tremeloes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby *It's You - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

FoodieFanatic said:


> Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying- Jerry and the Pacemakers



Show *Don't *Tell - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tell *Me Why - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Tell *Me Why - The Beatles



*Why* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Why *Do You Treat Me Like You Do? - Donovan


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fools* Rush In - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Fools* Rush In - Frank Sinatra



Ship Of *Fools* - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crystal *Ship *- The Doors


----------



## FoodieFanatic

*Crystal* Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shonndells

(I always thought Tommy James and Leslie Gore were brother and sister, they kind of resemble each other.)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mister *Blue* - The Fleetwoods


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mister *Blue* - The Fleetwoods



*Mister* Love - Toadies


----------



## FoodieFanatic

*Love* Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Don't We *Do *It In the Road - The Beatles


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Don't Be Cruel- Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Be* Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Stupid Cupid - Connie Francis


----------



## Roll_Bones

FoodieFanatic said:


> Stupid Cupid - Connie Francis



Hey *Stupid* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey *Jude - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hey *Jude - The Beatles



*Hey* Joe - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Joe *Knows How - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I think someone just said that.

*Joe *Turner's Blues - Eric Clapton & Wynton Marsalis


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Oops!

Blues Power - Eric Clampton Leon Russell


----------



## Roll_Bones

FoodieFanatic said:


> Oops!
> 
> Blues Power - Eric Clapton Leon Russell



Circle of *Power* - Soundgarden.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Circle *In The Sand - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Circle *In The Sand - Belinda Carlisle



Castles Made Of *Sand* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Castles* in the Air - Don McLean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Castles* in the Air - Don McLean



Walking On *Air *- King Crimson.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walkin' *to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Walkin' *to New Orleans - Fats Domino



City Of *New Orleans* - Arlo Guthrie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paradise *City *- Guns & Roses


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Paradise *City *- Guns & Roses



My *City* Was Gone - The Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This *City *- Jefferson Airplane, or Jefferson Starship, or just Starship.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> We Built This *City *- Jefferson Airplane, or Jefferson Starship, or just Starship.



Suffragette *City* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surf *City* - Jan & Dean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Surf *City* - Jan & Dean



Paradise *City* - Guns and Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Now where have I heard THAT song title before?

Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money (not to be confused with Johnny Paycheck)


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I have....love that song.  "Take me down to Paradise City where the grass is green and the girls are pretty....."  

Ticket to Ride - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ride *the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ride *the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean



Hitch a *Ride* - Boston.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hitch*in' *a Ride* - Vanity Fare


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hitch*in' *a Ride* - Vanity Fare



Slow *Ride* - Foghat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Free *Ride *- The Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Free *Ride *- The Edgar Winter Group



I Feel *Free* - Cream.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Feel* For You - Chaka Khan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *I Feel* For You - Chaka Khan



*Feel* Like A Number - Bob Seger.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One is the Loneliest *Number* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> One is the Loneliest *Number* - Three Dog Night



*One* little Victory - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little *Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Little *Darling* - The Diamonds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Darling *Be Home Soon - John Sebastian (Lovin' Spoonful)


----------



## LPBeier

Girl You'll Be A Woman *Soon *- Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Young *Girl *- The Union Gap


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Young *Girl *- The Union Gap



*Young* Americans - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American *Pie - Don McLean


----------



## LPBeier

*American *Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Woman *in Black - Foreigner


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Witchy Woman - The Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

*Woman *- John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Attack of the Fifty Foot* Woman* - The Tubes.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

*Pretty* Woman - Ray O. (don't know how to spell his last name LOL, but I'm guessing you all know who I mean)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

FoodieFanatic said:


> *Pretty* Woman - Ray O. (don't know how to spell his last name LOL, but I'm guessing you all know who I mean)


You don't know how to spell his first name either.  It's *ROY *Orbison

*Pretty *Lady - Cross Canadian Ragweed


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Oops! A FingerFumble! The keypad is too small on iPhones! Thanks for pointing out my fumble I didn't catch it.

I Feel Pretty - Julie Andrews


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Feel* for You - Chaka Kahn


----------



## LPBeier

How Much *I Feel* - Ambrosia


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> How Much *I Feel* - Ambrosia



*How* It Is - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*How *Can I Be Sure - Young Rascals


----------



## LPBeier

You *Can *Call Me Al - Paul Simon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call Me* - Petula Clark


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Come See About Me - The Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Can *See *for Miles - The Who


----------



## LPBeier

You Won't *See *Me - Anne Murray (oh yes, and the Beatles )


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> You Won't *See *Me - Anne Murray (oh yes, and the Beatles )



*See* Saw - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Saw *Her Standing There - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Standing *On The Corner - The Four Lads


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Standing *On The Corner - The Four Lads



Down on the *Corner* - CCR.


----------



## LPBeier

*Down *Under - Men At Work


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Bring Me *Down *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Don't Bring Me *Down *- The Beatles



Show *Don't* Tell - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Steal My *Show *- Toby Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Steal *Your Heart - Gloria Estefan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Steal *Your Heart - Gloria Estefan



Closer To The *Heart* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Straight From *The Heart* - Bryan Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart *- D.H.T.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Listen to Your *Heart *- D.H.T.



*Listen* To Her Heart - Tom Petty.


----------



## LPBeier

*Heart *Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Glass *Onion - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Glass *Onion - The Beatles



Broken *Glass* - Linkin Park.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Broken *Wing - Martina McBride


----------



## LPBeier

How Can You Mend A *Broken *Heart - Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart *Like A Wheel - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Heart *Like A Wheel - Linda Ronstadt



The Big *Wheel* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Big *Girls Don't Cry - The Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Big *Girls Don't Cry - The Four Seasons



Far *Cry* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Ago And *Far *Away - James Taylor


----------



## LPBeier

Come Sail *Away *- Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sail*ing - Christopher Cross


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Come Sail *Away *- Styx



Carve *Away* The Stone - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Carve *Away* The Stone - Rush.



You got something against Christopher Cross?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sail*ing - Christopher Cross



*Sail*or - Jethro Tull.



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You got something against Christopher Cross?



Simple mistake. Not the first time nor will it be the last. I'm quite certain.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Son of a Son of a *Sailor *- Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Son of a Son of a *Sailor *- Jimmy Buffet



*Son* Of Mr. Green Genes. - Frank Zappa.


----------



## LPBeier

My *Green *Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mister *Tambourine *Man - The Byrds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mister *Tambourine *Man - The Byrds



Working *Man* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Working *On a Groovy Thing - The Fifth Demension


----------



## LPBeier

A *Groovy *Kind Of Love - Phil Collins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What *Kind *of Fool Am I? - Sammy Davis Junior


----------



## LPBeier

*I Fool*ed Around And Fell In Love - Elvin Bishop


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why do *Fools Fall in Love* - Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## LPBeier

What Kind of *Fool *Am I? - Anthony Newley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fool *on the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Working *On a Groovy Thing - The Fifth Demension



Wheres My *Thing* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Wheres My *Thing* - Rush.



You forgot to *TURN THE PAGE* - Bob Seger



*Thing *Called Sadness - Kitty Wells


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You forgot to *TURN THE PAGE* - Bob Seger
> 
> 
> 
> *Thing *Called Sadness - Kitty Wells



Sorry.  I see whats been happening to me.  I am clicking on the thread title and getting the last page I viewed, not the last page or post.
I will do better. I promise.  

Wild *Thing* - The Troggs.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I don't really care. It's just a game, but it gave me an opportunity to use that Bob Seger song.

*Wild Wild* Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wild Wild* Horses - The Rolling Stones



Heavy *Horses* - Jethro Tull.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Ain't *Heavy*, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> He Ain't *Heavy*, He's My Brother - The Hollies



*Heavy* Things - Phish.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Things *We Said Today - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Crazy Little *Thing *Called Love - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama, He's *Crazy *- The Judds


----------



## LPBeier

*Mama*s Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Mama*s Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson



Face *Up* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The First Time Ever I Saw Your *Face *- Roberta Flack


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The First Time Ever I Saw Your *Face *- Roberta Flack



*Time* Stand Still - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last One *Stand*ing - Emerson Drive


----------



## LPBeier

The *Last *Train To Clarksville - The Monkeys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train *- Josh Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Long Black *Train *- Josh Turner



*Black* Magic Woman - Carlos Santana.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You Believe in *Magic *- The Loving Spoonful


----------



## LPBeier

I'm A *Believe*r - Neil Diamond, The Monkees and Smashmouth (Take your pick!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Believe *- Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I *Believe *- Elvis Presley



Daydream *Believe*r - Monkee's.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Daydream *Interlude - Mariah Carey


----------



## LPBeier

What A Day For A *Daydream *- Loving Spoonful


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> What A Day For A *Daydream *- Loving Spoonful



Bastille *Day* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Day *by *Day *- Godspell


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Day *by *Day *- Godspell



A *Day* In The Life - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's *Life *- Frank Sinmatra


----------



## LPBeier

*That's *The Way I Like It - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Way *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My *Way *- Frank Sinatra



The *Way* The Wind Blows - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

The *Way *We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*We Were* Kinda Crazy Then - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *We Were* Kinda Crazy Then - Jerry Jeff Walker


*
We* Hold On - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hold On*, I'm Comin' - Sam & Dave


----------



## LPBeier

*Hold On* We're Going Home - Drake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coming *Home *Soldier - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Coming *Home *Soldier - Bobby Vinton



Can't Find My Way *Home* - Blind Faith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *My Way* - Frank Sinatra



*My* Old School - Steely Dan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Be True To Your *School *- The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Be True To Your *School *- The Beach Boys



Its Not *True* - The Who.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Not *In Love - 10cc


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I'm *Not *In Love - 10cc



*Not* Fade Away - Rush


----------



## Lance Bushrod

The Game of *Love*  - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> *Not* Fade Away - Rush


Go *Away *Little Girl - Steve Lawrence and Bobby Vee and Donny Osmond



Lance Bushrod said:


> The Game of *Love*  - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders


Mind *Game*s - John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mind *Game*s - John Lennon



Head *Games* - Foreigner.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Going Out of My *Head* Over You - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## LPBeier

Which Way You *Goin'* Billy? - The Poppy Family


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Which Way You *Goin'* Billy? - The Poppy Family



*Billy* Jean - Michael Jackson.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Tin Soldier - The Legend of *Billy *Jack - The Coven


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> One Tin Soldier - The Legend of *Billy *Jack - The Coven



Little *Tin* God - Don Henley


----------



## LPBeier

*Little *Deuce Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Coupe *deVille - Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Looks like game over?  I know i have nothing to counter with.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spaceship Coupe - Justin Timberlake

Three Window Coupe - The Ripchords

Cherry Cherry Coupe - The Beach Boys

She Flew the Coupe - Dan Seals

Choose your poison!


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Spaceship Coupe - Justin Timberlake
> 
> Three Window Coupe - The Ripchords
> 
> Cherry Cherry Coupe - The Beach Boys
> 
> She Flew the Coupe - Dan Seals
> 
> Choose your poison!



She Flew the *Coupe* - Dan Seals


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> She Flew the *Coupe* - Dan Seals



All *She* Wants To Do Is Dance - Don Henley.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dance *With Me - Orleans


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dance *With Me - Orleans



Lets *Dance* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Dance *- Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Last *Dance *- Donna Summer



*Last* Dance With Mary Jane - Tom Petty.


----------



## LPBeier

Hello *Mary *Lou - Ricky Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hello*, Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Goodbye *Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mellow *Yellow* - Donovan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mellow *Yellow* - Donovan



*Mellow* Mood - Bob Marley.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Have You Ever Been *Mellow* - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Have You Ever Been *Mellow* - Olivia Newton John



And *You* And I - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

*You And* Me Against The World - Helen Reddy


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *You And* Me Against The World - Helen Reddy



New *World* Man - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brand *New* Key - Melanie


----------



## LPBeier

*Brand New* Me - Alicia Keys


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Brand New* Me - Alicia Keys



*New* Day - Iron Butterfly


----------



## SJBurston

One *Day* like this - Elbow


----------



## LPBeier

*One *- Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One *More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## LPBeier

*More*, More, More - Andrea True Connection


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *More*, More, More - Andrea True Connection



No *More* Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nice *Work If You Can Get It - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Nice *Work If You Can Get It - Frank Sinatra



Dirty *Work* - Steely Dan.


----------



## LPBeier

*Dirty* Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty *Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dirty *Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC



*Dirty* Love - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Love *- Frank Zappa


----------



## LPBeier

*Wild *Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Wild *Horses - The Rolling Stones



*Wild* Child - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Child *of Mine - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LPBeier

Mother And *Child *Reunion - Paul Simon


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Mother And *Child *Reunion - Paul Simon



*Mother* Natures Son - The Beatles.


----------



## LPBeier

Fortunate *Son *- CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Son *of a *Son *of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Son *of a *Son *of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett



*Son* of Mr. Green Genes - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Green Green* Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Green Green* Grass of Home - Tom Jones



Bring It On *Home* - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## LPBeier

I'll Be *Home *For Christmas - Just about everyone!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bring It On *Home *to Me - The Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Bring It On *Home *to Me - The Animals



*Bring* Em Back Alive - Audioslave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stayin' *Alive *- The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

*Stay *With Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Stay *With Me - Rod Stewart



*Stay* - David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay* Just A Little Bit Longer - Jackson Browne


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stay* Just A Little Bit Longer - Jackson Browne



*Longer* Look - Widespread Panic.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Look *Me in the Eyes - Carly Simon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Look *Me in the Eyes - Carly Simon



Camera *Eye* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Distant *Camera *- Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Distant *Camera *- Neil Young



*Distant* Early Warning - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Early *Morning Rain - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Early *Morning Rain - Bob Dylan



*Morning* Bell - Radiohead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Less *Bell *to Answer - Marilyn McCoo


----------



## LPBeier

Wedding *Bell *Blues - The Fifth Dimension

Actually, One Less Bell was also credited to the group and not just Marilyn.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Guess That's Why they Call It the *Blues *- Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Wedding *Bell *Blues - The Fifth Dimension
> 
> Actually, One Less Bell was also credited to the group and not just Marilyn.



She also performs it as a solo, without the other 4 Dimensions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxCfDDVHuno


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Guess That's Why they Call It the *Blues *- Elton John



Summertime *Blues* - The Who.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Summertime *- Roger Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> In the *Summertime *- Roger Miller



*Summertime* - The Ventures.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Summertime Summertime* - The Jamies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Summertime Summertime* - The Jamies



Rain In The *Summertime* - Alarm.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Summer *Rain *- Johnny Rivers



*Summer* of 69 - Bryan Adams.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Star *69 *- R.E. M.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Star *69 *- R.E. M.



*Star*s Look Down - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Won't Back *Down *- Tom Petty


----------



## MarcD

*Down* in the Boondocks--Billy Joe Royal

(Am I showing my age or what??)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boondocks* - Little Big Town


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Boondocks* - Little Big Town



Southampton *Dock* -  Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Dock *of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Dock *of the Bay - Otis Redding



San Francisco *Bay* Blues - Janis Joplin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How can I resist?

I Left My Heart in *San Francisco* - Tony Bennet


----------



## LPBeier

*Heart *of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Heart *of Glass - Blondie



*Glass* Onion - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Monkey and the *Onion *- 10cc


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Monkey and the *Onion *- 10cc



*Monkey* Wrench - Foo Fighters.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Monkey *in Your Soul - Steely Dan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Monkey *in Your Soul - Steely Dan



Heart Full Of *Soul* - Yardbirds.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart *- Roxette


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Listen to Your *Heart *- Roxette



*Listen* To Her Heart - Tom Petty.


----------



## LPBeier

Unbreak My *Heart* - Toni Braxton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart *Like A Wheel - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Heart *Like A Wheel - Linda Ronstadt



The Big *Wheel* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Big*, Bad John - Jimmy Dean (yeah, the sausage guy)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Big*, Bad John - Jimmy Dean (yeah, the sausage guy)



*Big* Generator - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Big *Green Tractor - Jason Aldean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Big *Green Tractor - Jason Aldean



*Big* Eyes - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexy Eyes - Dr. Hook


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Sexy Eyes - Dr. Hook



Gypsy *Eyes* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Gypsy *Cried - Lou Christie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Gypsy *Cried - Lou Christie



*Gypsy* - Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gypsy* Woman - Brian Hyland


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Gypsy* Woman - Brian Hyland



*Woman *- John Lennon.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Woman *Walk the Line - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## LPBeier

I *Walk The Line* - Johnny Cash

That one was just too easy!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Witchita *Line*man - Glen Campbell


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Witchita *Line*man - Glen Campbell



Thin *Line* Between Love and Hate - The Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Thin *Ice - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Thin *Ice - Lenny Kravitz



*Ice* Cream Man - Van Halen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cream *Puff War - The Grateful Dead


----------



## mlyyates

*Puff *the magic dragon. Peter, Paul, and Mary.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stop *Dragon *My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Stop *Dragon *My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty



Now, Sir, that is more than a little bit of poetic license there! 

Don't Go Breaking *My Heart* - Elton John and Kiki Dee


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Don't Go Breaking *My Heart* - Elton John and Kiki Dee



Show *Don't* Tell - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Steal My *Show *- Toby Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Now, Sir, that is more than a little bit of poetic license there!



Hey, if Tom Petty can do Bob Dylan imitations, I can use a little poetic license!

*Steal *Your Heart Away - The Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Steal *Your Heart Away - The Moody Blues



Carve *Away* The Stone - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stone *Cold Crazy - Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stone *Cold Crazy - Queen



*Cold* Fire - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Hey, if Tom Petty can do Bob Dylan imitations, I can use a little poetic license!



I actually loved it!


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> *Cold* Fire - Rush.



Set *Fire *To The Rain - Adele


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Rain*, The Park, and Other Things - The Cowsills


----------



## LPBeier

Itchycoo *Park *- The Small Faces


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Saturday in the *Park *- Chicago ( they formerly called themselves Chicago Transit Authority until the bus company said "Don't do that any more!")


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Saturday in the *Park *- Chicago ( they formerly called themselves Chicago Transit Authority until the bus company said "Don't do that any more!")



Lakeside *Park* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Palisades *Park *- Freddie Cannon


----------



## LPBeier

Macarthur *Park *- Sir Richard Harris (though he wasn't knighted when he did the song!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sunday in the *Park *- Barbra Streisand


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Macarthur *Park *- Sir Richard Harris (though he wasn't knighted when he did the song!)



Asbury *Park* - King Crimson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

4th Of July, *Asbury *Park - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> 4th Of July, *Asbury *Park - The Hollies



Gorky *Park* - Scorpions


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Life is Like a *Park *- Lisa "Left Eye" Lopez


----------



## LPBeier

*Life *In The Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Naughty Lady of Shady *Lane *- The Ames Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Naughty Lady of Shady *Lane *- The Ames Brothers



Foxy *Lady* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're So *Foxy *- No Doubt


----------



## LPBeier

*You're So* Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Vain *and Careless - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Vain *and Careless - Natalie Merchant



Train in *Vain* - The Clash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peace Train - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Peace Train - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)



Night *Train* - Guns and Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Night *After *Night *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Night *After *Night *- Bob Dylan



Before and *After* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Before *Your Love - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Before *Your Love - Kelly Clarkson



*Before* Time Began - Deep Purple.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Time *Is On My Side - Rolling Stones



South *Side* of the Sky - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sky *Pilot - The Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sky *Pilot - The Animals



*Sky* Rider - Foreigner.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Riders *on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Riders *on the Storm - The Doors



Ghost *Rider* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ghost *Of The Ocean - Uriah Heep


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ghost *Of The Ocean - Uriah Heep



*Ghost* of a Chance - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Chance*s Are - Johnny Mathis


----------



## HolyCanoli

Tropical *Chance*r - La Roux


----------



## LPBeier

Take A *Chance *On Me - ABBA


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Count *On Me* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Count *On Me* - Jefferson Starship



*Count*down - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

The Final *Countdown *- Europe


----------



## mlyyates

When *THE*  levee Breaks, Zeppelin.


----------



## spidermite

The Brakes -Kurtis Blow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She *Brakes *For Rainbows - The B-52s


----------



## HolyCanoli

Rainbow Connection - Paul Williams and Kenneth Ascher


----------



## Roll_Bones

HolyCanoli said:


> Rainbow Connection - Paul Williams and Kenneth Ascher



She's a *Rainbow* - Stones.


----------



## LPBeier

*She* Talks To Angels - The Black Crowes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Angels *Among Us - Alabama


----------



## HolyCanoli

Angel of Music - Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Roll_Bones

HolyCanoli said:


> Angel of Music - Andrew Lloyd Webber



Clockwork *Angel*s - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Clockwork *Creep - 10cc


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Clockwork *Creep - 10cc



*Creep* - Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Four Day *Creep *- Humble Pie


----------



## LPBeier

*Day*-O - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Day*-O - Harry Belafonte



Bastille *Day* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Day *After *Day *- Badfinger


----------



## HolyCanoli

Good *day *sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

HolyCanoli said:


> Good *day *sunshine - The Beatles



*Good* News First - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good* *News*, Bad *News* - Joe Diffie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Good* *News*, Bad *News* - Joe Diffie



I Got The *News* - Steely Dan.


----------



## mlyyates

*I *ain't no nice guy:  Motorhead


----------



## LPBeier

No More Mr. *Nice Guy* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*More *Than a Woman -  Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

*More Than A* Feeling - Boston


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *More Than A* Feeling - Boston



*More* Than This - Roxy Music.


----------



## LPBeier

*More *- Matthew West


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*More More More *- The Andrea True Connection


----------



## HolyCanoli

One *More* Try ~ George Michael


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One More* Day - Diamond Rio


----------



## mlyyates

A *DAY *In The Life: The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> A *DAY *In The Life: The Beatles



You Bet Your *Life* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Life *In The Bloodstream - The Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Life in the *Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## mlyyates

*The *jean genie: David Bowie


----------



## LPBeier

RIP David Bowie

*Genie *In A Bottle - Christina Agulera


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> RIP David Bowie
> 
> *Genie *In A Bottle - Christina Agulera



*In* The End - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Message *in* a Bottle - The Police


----------



## mlyyates

*Bottle* Let Me Down: Waylon Jennings


----------



## LPBeier

Time In A *Bottle *- Jim Croce


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Time In A *Bottle *- Jim Croce



*Time* Stand Still - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

You're *Still *The One - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One *For My Baby (and *One *More For The Road) - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

Hit The *Road *Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Long and Winding *Road *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Long and Winding *Road *- The Beatles



Eight Days On The *Road* - Foghat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Eight Days* a Week - The Beatles (I bet you knew that was coming as soon as you wrote yours, didn't you?)


----------



## HolyCanoli

One Sweet *Day* - Mariah Carey


----------



## Roll_Bones

HolyCanoli said:


> One Sweet *Day* - Mariah Carey



*Sweet* Miracle - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Miracle *of Love - Eurythmics


----------



## mlyyates

*Miracle* Man: Ozzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nowhere *Man *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Nowhere *Man *- The Beatles



Working *Man* - Rush.


----------



## mlyyates

The Whisky ain't *Working* Anymore: Travis Tritt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Whisky *Lullaby - Brad Paisley & Alison Krauss


----------



## mlyyates

*Whisky* rock a roller: Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock *Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rock *Me Gently - Andy Kim



While My Guitar *Gently* Weeps - The Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Guitar *Heaven - Neil Diamond


----------



## mlyyates

*Heaven* Beside You: Alice in Chains


----------



## HolyCanoli

Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

*Tears *Of A Clown - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tears* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

Tracks Of My *Tears *- Smokey Robinson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tracks *in the Dust - David Crosby


----------



## HolyCanoli

Reelin' *in the * Years - Steely Dan


----------



## Roll_Bones

HolyCanoli said:


> Reelin' *in the * Years - Steely Dan



Dog *Years* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walkin' My Cat Named *Dog*- Norma Tanega


----------



## mlyyates

*Cat* Scratch Fever:  Ted Nugent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ramblin' *Fever *- Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ramblin' *Fever *- Merle Haggard



Steamrock *Fever* - Scorpions.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Steam *Engine - The Monkees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Steam *Engine - The Monkees



*Engine* No. 9 - Deftones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Revolution *9* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Revolution *9* - The Beatles



Children of the* Revolution* - T-Rex


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Children *- Billy J. Kramer


----------



## mlyyates

*Children* of the Damned: Iron Maiden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Damned *if I Do - Alice Cooper


----------



## mlyyates

All I Have to *do* is Dream: Every Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> All I Have to *do* is Dream: Every Brothers



*Dream*line - Rush.


----------



## mlyyates

*Dreams* I'll Never See: Molly Hatchet,  I know its an Allman Brothers song, I like the Hatchet version better.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Can *See *Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## mlyyates

*See* Emily Play: Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Play *Me - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Play *Me - Neil Diamond



Power *Play* - Steppenwolf


----------



## mlyyates

The *Power* of Orange Knickers: Tori Amos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Orange *Colored Sky - Lady Gaga


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Orange *Colored Sky - Lady Gaga



*Sky* Rider - Foreigner


----------



## LPBeier

Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sky *Pilot - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## LPBeier

Ghost Riders In The Sky - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

C. C. *Rider *- Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels


----------



## mlyyates

*Riders* on the Storm: The Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Electrical *Storm* - U2


----------



## mlyyates

Shelter From the *Storm*: Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shelter *Through The Night  - Peter Frampton


----------



## LPBeier

Help Me Make It *Through The Night* - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

To *Make *You Feel My Love - Garth Brooks


----------



## mlyyates

*Feel* Like *Mak*ing *Love*: Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> *Feel* Like *Mak*ing *Love*: Bad Company



I *Feel* Free - Cream


----------



## mlyyates

Rickin' in the *Free* World: Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rockin*' Robin - Bobby Day


----------



## mlyyates

*Rockin*' is my Business: The Four Horseman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Takin' Care of *Business *- Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## LPBeier

*Takin*' It To The Streets - Doobie Brothers


----------



## mlyyates

Moon Over Bourbon *Street*: Sting


----------



## LPBeier

Fly Me To The *Moon *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## andylewis

Dream to *Fly*


----------



## Roll_Bones

andylewis said:


> Dream to *Fly*



Learning To *Fly* - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fly *Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## LPBeier

Ride *Like* The Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Wind *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Ride *Like* The Wind - Christopher Cross



The Way The *Wind* Blows - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Way *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

Do You Know The *Way *To San Jose? - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Do You Know The *Way *To San Jose? - Dionne Warwick



Finding My *Way* - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*My Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My *Ding-a-ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## LPBeier

Gimme Dat *Ding *- The Pipkins


----------



## mlyyates

*Gimme* Shelter: Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> *Gimme* Shelter: Rolling Stones



Pale *Shelter* - Tears for Fears


----------



## mlyyates

Whiter Shade of *Pale*:  Procol Harlem


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pale *Blue Eyes - Sheryl Crow & Emmylou Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Pale *Blue Eyes - Sheryl Crow & Emmylou Harris



Blue Morning *Blue* Day - Foreigner.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue *Monday - Fats Domino


----------



## LPBeier

Don't It Make My Brown Eyes *Blue *- Crystal Gale


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Don't It Make My Brown Eyes *Blue *- Crystal Gale



Bobby *Brown* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me and *Bobby *McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## LPBeier

You and *Me *Against The World - Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Me and You* and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## LPBeier

A Boy *Named *Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

This *Boy* - Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*This *Diamond Ring - Gary Lewis and The Playboys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ring*, *Ring *- ABBA


----------



## LPBeier

*Ring *My Bell - Anita Ward


----------



## 95Austin12

Carol of the *bells *- PTXmas


----------



## Roll_Bones

95Austin12 said:


> Carol of the *bells *- PTXmas



For Whom The *Bells* Toll - Metallica.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

To *Whom *It May Concern - Duran Duran


----------



## mlyyates

*May* I Baby: Sam and Dave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby *Don't Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Baby *Don't Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis



*Hooked* On A Feeling - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## mlyyates

You've Lost That Loving *Feeling*: Righteous Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost *in Love - Air Supply


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Lost *in Love - Air Supply



*Lost* Women - Yardbirds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Women *Is Losers - Janis Joplin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Women *Is Losers - Janis Joplin



Even The* Losers* - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## LPBeier

*Even *In The Shadows - Enja


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love In The *Shadows *- Neil Sedaka


----------



## LPBeier

Can't Buy Me *Love *- The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Buy *Me A Rose - Kenny Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

Love Is A *Rose *- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Love Is A *Rose *- Linda Ronstadt



Love is your nose and you better not pick it, it always grows when you tell a lie. 

*Love is* All There Is - Sheryl Crow


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Love is your nose and you better not pick it, it always grows when you tell a lie.
> 
> *Love is* All There Is - Sheryl Crow



Thanks, Sir, you have ruined that song for all time! 

*Is* That *All There Is*? - Peggy Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Buy *Me A Rose - Kenny Rogers



Every *Rose* Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Buy Me a Rose was last week, Bones!

*Thorn *in my Side - Bon Jovi


----------



## LPBeier

I'm confused. Are we going off of the old one or my correct one?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> I'm confused. Are we going off of the old one or my correct one?



You've Lost *That *Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers


There, I've covered both bases. Use whichever one blows up your skirt.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Buy Me a Rose was last week, Bones!
> 
> *Thorn *in my Side - Bon Jovi





LPBeier said:


> I'm confused. Are we going off of the old one or my correct one?



Sorry. I'm not paying better attention to what I am posting. 



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You've Lost *That *Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers



*Lost* - The Cure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost *in the Stars - Tony Bennett


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Don't Let the *Stars* Get in Your Eyes - Perry Como


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Let the* Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Lance Bushrod

*Crying* Roy Orbison

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQrgeeS_qbo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crying *In The Chapel - Elvis Presley


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Going to the *Chapel* of Love  -  The Dixie Cups

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMfrLFirGWc


----------



## jusnikki

Lance Bushrod said:


> Going to the *Chapel* of Love  -  The Dixie Cups
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMfrLFirGWc




I Feel *Love* - Donna Summer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Feel *Like A Number - Bob Seger


----------



## jusnikki

I *Like* It - El Debarge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Like *It Like That - Chris Kenner


----------



## jusnikki

*That* Thang - Lauryn Hill


----------



## mlyyates

*That* Smell: Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## jusnikki

I Sure Can Smell the Rain - Blackhawk


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## mlyyates

When Will It *Rain*: Jackyl


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> When Will It *Rain*: Jackyl



Say You *Will* - Foreigner.


----------



## mlyyates

*Say* What *You* *Will*: Fastway


----------



## oldironside45

Dream Factory - Prince


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream *Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## mlyyates

I Had Too Much To *Dream* (last night): The Electric Prunes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Too Much*, Too Little, Too Late -  Johnny Mathis and Deniece Williams


----------



## jusnikki

Little Red Corvette- Prince


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## mlyyates

*Red* Barchetta: Rush


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> *Red* Barchetta: Rush



*Red* Sector A - Rush.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3ytkyn3vUU


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Red *Roses For A Blue Lady - Wayne Newton


----------



## mlyyates

*Blue* Bayou: Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bayou *Jubilee - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Bayou *Jubilee - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band



Born On The *Bayou* - CCR.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Born *to be Wild - Steppenwolf



*Wild* Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> *Wild* Thing - The Troggs



I knew that one was coming!

Last *Thing *I Needed First *Thing *This Morning - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Last *Thing *I Needed First *Thing *This Morning - Willie Nelson



Good News *First* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good News,* Bad News - George Strait


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Good News,* Bad News - George Strait



*Bad* Company - Bad Company


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Company*'s Comin' - Poco


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Company*'s Comin' - Poco



Here My Train a *Comin* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My *Baby Thinks He's a *Train *- Rosanne Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *My *Baby Thinks He's a *Train *- Rosanne Cash



Whiskey *Train* - Procol Harum.


----------



## LPBeier

Another Town, Another *Train *- ABBA


----------



## mlyyates

*Train* *Train*: Blackfoot


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> *Train* *Train*: Blackfoot



Night *Train* - GNR


----------



## LPBeier

*Night *Moves - Bob Seeger


----------



## mlyyates

All *Night* Long: Joe Walsh


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> All *Night* Long: Joe Walsh



*Long* Way From LA - Canned Heat.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*L.A.* Woman - The Doors


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, have to do it 

Girl, You'll Be A *Woman *Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

So do I!

*Woman*, *Woman* - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Woman*, *Woman* - Gary Puckett and the Union Gap



Witchy *Woman* - The Eagles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gypsy *Woman* - Brian Hyland


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Gypsy *Woman* - Brian Hyland



The *Gypsy* - Deep Purple


----------



## LPBeier

*Gypsies*, Tramps and Thieves - Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Gypsy *Cried - Lou Christie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Gypsy *Cried - Lou Christie



*Gypsy* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## mlyyates

*Gypsy* Eyes: Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes *Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## mlyyates

Blue *Eyes* Crying In The Rain: Crystal Gayle.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Smokey Mountain *Rain *- Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Smokey Mountain *Rain *- Ronnie Milsap



Rocky *Mountain* Way - Joe Walsh.


----------



## mlyyates

*Rocky* *Mountain* High: John Denver


----------



## LPBeier

River Deep, Mountain *High *- Ike and Tina Turner (and others)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green *River *- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## mlyyates

*Green *sleeves: traditional: Jeff Beck


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> *Green *sleeves: traditional: Jeff Beck



*Green* Earrings - Steely Dan.


----------



## LPBeier

*Green *Tambourine - Lemon Pipers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Green*, *Green* Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Green*, *Green* Grass of Home - Tom Jones



Greasy *Grass* River - Black Crowes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Grease *(is the Word) - Frankie Valli


----------



## LPBeier

*Word *Of God Speak - Mercy Me


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Word *Of God Speak - Mercy Me



God of *Thunder* - Kiss.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*God *Bless the Child - Blood, Sweat and Tears


----------



## LPBeier

Sweet *Child *O' Mine - Guns 'N Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet *Georgia Brown - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sweet *Georgia Brown - Louis Armstrong



*Sweet* Wine - Cream.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Days of *Wine *and Roses - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

Those Were The *Days *- Mary Hopkin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where *Were *You When I Needed You - Grass Roots


----------



## LPBeier

*Where *Have All The Flowers Gone - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Where *Have All The Flowers Gone - Peter, Paul & Mary



She's *Gone* - Hall and Oates.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*She's *a Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## LPBeier

*Lady *- Little River Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lady *Marmalade - LaBelle


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Lady *Marmalade - LaBelle



Foxy *Lady* - Hendrix.


----------



## LPBeier

*Lady *In Red - Chris De Burgh


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Red *Riding Hood - Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Little *Red *Riding Hood - Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs



One *Little* Victory - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Victory* is Won - Santana


----------



## Roll_Bones

How The West Was *Won* - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*West *End Girls - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *West *End Girls - Pet Shop Boys



In The *End* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*End *of the Innocence - Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *End *of the Innocence - Don Henley



The *End* - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*End* of the Line - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## LPBeier

I Walk The *Line *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk *Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain



Muffin *Man* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Feel *The Earth Move - Carole King


----------



## Roll_Bones

Its you this time.....lol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Its you this time.....lol



We pretty much posted at the same time.

*Man*'s Temptation - Issac Hayes


----------



## mlyyates

*Man* On The Silver Mountain: Rainbow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Silver *Threads and Golden Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## mlyyates

*Golden* Country: REO


----------



## Roll_Bones

mlyyates said:


> *Golden* Country: REO



Tearin Up The *Country* - CCR.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tearing *Us Apart - Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Tearing *Us Apart - Eric Clapton



*Us* and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Them *There Eyes - Chaka Khan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Them *There Eyes - Chaka Khan



Workin *Them* Angels - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*Angel *of the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Morning* Has Broken - Yusuf Islam (the artist formerly known as Cat Stevens)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Morning* Has Broken - Yusuf Islam (the artist formerly known as Cat Stevens)



*Broken* Hearts are For Assholes - Frank Zappa.


----------



## BigAL

Roll_Bones said:


> *Broken* Hearts are For Assholes - Frank Zappa.


 
*Queen* of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Caribbean *Queen *- Billy Ocean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Caribbean *Queen *- Billy Ocean



*Queen* Of The Rodeo - Alice in Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonesome *Rodeo *Cowboy - George Strait


----------



## BigAL

Rodeo - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rodeo *and Juliet - Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rodeo *and Juliet - Garth Brooks



Romeo and* Juliet* - Dire Straits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Romeo*'s Tune - Keith Urban


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Romeo*'s Tune - Keith Urban



Travel *Tune*s - Dixie Dregs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brother Love's *Travel*ling Salvation Show - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Brother Love's *Travel*ling Salvation Show - Neil Diamond



*Show* Don't Tell - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't *Be Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Don't *Be Stupid - Shania Twain



Hey *Stupid* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey *Jude - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hey *Jude - The Beatles



*Hey* Hey What Can I Do - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Na Na *Hey Hey* Goodbye - Steam


----------



## Lance Bushrod

*Goodbye* Cruel World  James Darren


----------



## LPBeier

What the *World *Needs Now Is Love - Dionne Warwick


----------



## BigAL

Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

BigAL said:


> Love In An Elevator - Aerosmith



*Love* Will Find a Way - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Find *Yourself - Brad Paisley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Find *Yourself - Brad Paisley



Can't *Find* My Way Home - Blind Faith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can't Buy Me Love (but you can rent it for the evening) - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

I *Can't *Help Falling In *Love *With You - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please *Help *Me I'm *Falling *- Hank Locklin


----------



## LPBeier

Please *Please Me* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please *Mister *Please *- Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Please *Mister *Please *- Olivia Newton-John



*Mister* Love - The Toadies.


----------



## LPBeier

*Mr*. Know It All - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mr. *Big Stuff - Jean Knight


----------



## BigAL

Hot Stuff - Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

BigAL said:


> Hot Stuff - Donna Summer



Break *Stuff* - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Break *It to Me Gently - Brenda Lee


----------



## LPBeier

Rock Me *Gently *- Andy Kim


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock *& Roll is Here to Stay - Danny and the Juniors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rock *& Roll is Here to Stay - Danny and the Juniors



*Roll* The Bones - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Skin And *Bones *Lyrics - Foo Fighters


----------



## mlyyates

Dust and *Bones*: Guns and Roses


----------



## LPBeier

*Dust *In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blowin' In The *Wind *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Blowin' In The *Wind *- Bob Dylan



The Way The *Wind* Blows - Rush.


----------



## LPBeier

*The Way* We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Take the* Long Way Home*


----------



## Addie

There is no place like *Home.*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*No Place* That Far - Sara Evans


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Far* Cry - Rush


----------



## Maidrite

Cry Me A River - 1970 - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That Mule, Old *River*s, and Me - Walter (Say, was you ever bit by a dead bee?) Brennam


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> That Mule, Old *River*s, and Me - Walter (Say, was you ever bit by a dead bee?) Brennam



Dam That* River* - Alice in Chains


----------



## Addie

Ole Man *River* - Showboat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Piano *Man *- Billy Joel


----------



## BigAL

Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

BigAL said:


> Man In The Mirror - Michael Jackson



Room Full Of *Mirror*'s - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In My *Room *- The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> In My *Room *- The Beach Boys



*Room* At The Top - Tom Petty and the Heartbreaker's.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Top *of the World - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Addie

It's a Small *World* After All - Disney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> It's a Small *World* After All - Disney



New *World* Man - Rush


----------



## Addie

It's a Wonderful *World* Louis Armstrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wonderful *Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wonderful *Tonight - Eric Clapton



*Tonight* its You - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tonight*'s The Night - The Shirelles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Tonight*'s The Night - The Shirelles



Heat of the *Night* - Bryan Adams.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the Still Of The *Night *- The Five Satins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> In the Still Of The *Night *- The Five Satins



Time Stand *Still* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand *by Your Man - Hillary Clinton Tammy Wynette


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stand *by Your Man - Hillary Clinton Tammy Wynette



I'll *Stand* By You - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand*ing in the Shadows of Love - Four Tops


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *in the *Shadows *- Neil Sedaka


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Love *in the *Shadows *- Neil Sedaka



*Shadows* of the Night - Pat Benatar.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

All *Night* Long     Randy Travis and Merle Haggard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjlbTHxVfko


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Long *and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Long *and Winding Road - The Beatles



Take The* Long* Way Home - Supertramp.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Coming *Home *Soldier - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Coming *Home *Soldier - Bobby Vinton



The Unknown *Soldier* - Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Traveling *Soldier* - The Dixie Chicks


----------



## LPBeier

*Travellin'* Man - Ricky Nelson


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Workin' *Man* Blues  Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Working *on a Groovy Thing - The 5th Dimension


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Working *on a Groovy Thing - The 5th Dimension



Everybody's *Working* For The Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Everybody's *Working* For The Weekend - Loverboy



*Working *on the Chain Gang


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Back on *the Chain Gang* - The Pretenders


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Back on *the Chain Gang* - The Pretenders



*Chain* Lightning - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

White *Lightning *- George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> White *Lightning *- George Jones



*White* Punks On Dope - The Tubes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dirty *White *Boy - Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Dirty *White *Boy - Foreigner



*Dirty* Work - Steely Dan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty *Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dirty *Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC



*Dirty* Love - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *Boat - Jack Jones


----------



## Lance Bushrod

That's the Way *Love* Goes    Merle Haggard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaju2pwrJg


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lance Bushrod said:


> That's the Way *Love* Goes    Merle Haggard



The *Way* The Wind Blows - Rush


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> The *Way* The Wind Blows - Rush



The Wayward *Wind* Lee Marvin in Paint Your Wagon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wayward *Son - Kansas


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wayward *Son - Kansas



*Son* of a Gun - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Janie's Got a *Gun *- Aerosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Janie's Got a *Gun *- Aerosmith



With a *Gun* - Steely Dan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gun *Shy -  Natalie Merchant


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Gun *Shy -  Natalie Merchant



Once Bitten, Twice *Shy* - Great White


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too *Shy *to Say - Diana Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Too *Shy *to Say - Diana Ross



*Shy* of the Moon - Wallflowers.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon *Shadows - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Moon *Shadows - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)



Between Sun and *Moon* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Let the *Sun *Catch You Crying - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## GotGarlic

When Doves Cry - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wings Of A Snow White *Dove *- Ferlin Husky


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Wings Of A Snow White *Dove *- Ferlin Husky



Don't Eat The Yellow *Snow* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please *Don't Eat the* Dasies - Doris Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Please *Don't Eat the* Dasies - Doris Day



Show *Don't *Tell - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tell *Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Tell *Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson



Live To *Tell* - Madonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Live *Those Songs - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Live *Those Songs - Kenny Chesney



Wash Away *Those* Years -  Creed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wash* All Over Me - Madonna


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wash* All Over Me - Madonna



"I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair" (South Pacific)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hair *- The Cowsills


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hair *- The Cowsills



Cut My *Hair* - The Who.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The First *Cut *is the Deepest - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The First *Cut *is the Deepest - Sheryl Crow



*Cut* To The Chase - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Chase *The Feeling - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Chase *The Feeling - Kris Kristofferson



*Chase* the Ace - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ace *Of Hearts - Alan Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ace *Of Hearts - Alan Jackson



*Hearts* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen To Your *Heart *- Roxette


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Listen To Your *Heart *- Roxette



*Listen* to the Heartbeat - Billy Squire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can't You Hear My *Heart Beat* - Herman' Hermits


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Can't You Hear My *Heart Beat* - Herman' Hermits



*Hear* My Train A Comin - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train *- Josh Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Long Black *Train *- Josh Turner



*Black* Sweat - Prince.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Smokey Put The *Sweat *On Me - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Smokey Put The *Sweat *On Me - Kris Kristofferson



*Sweat* - Tool


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Breakin’ a *Sweat *- The Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Breakin’ a *Sweat *- The Doors



Cold *Sweat* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## mlyyates

Stone *Cold* Crazy: Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama, He's *Crazy *- The Judds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mama, He's *Crazy *- The Judds



Lets Go *Crazy* - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let's *Twist Again -  Chubby Checker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Let's *Twist Again -  Chubby Checker



*Twist *and Shout - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shout *At The Devil - Motley Crue


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Shout *At The Devil - Motley Crue



Sympathy For The *Devil* - Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sympathy *For The Human - Sammy Hagar


----------



## LPBeier

*Human *- Human League


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Human *Zoo - Poison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Human *Zoo - Poison



Hopelessly *Human* - Kansas.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hopelessly *Devoted to You - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Hopelessly *Devoted to You - Olivia Newton-John



And *You* And I - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You and I* Will Meet Again - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *You and I* Will Meet Again - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers



The *Meet*ing - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chance *Meeting *at the Tarantula - John Mellencamp


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Chance *Meeting *at the Tarantula - John Mellencamp



Ghost Of A *Chance* - Rush


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Ghost Of A *Chance* - Rush



Taking a *Chance *On Love  (Sorry, chaps, I only know old songs )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mad Cook said:


> Taking a *Chance *On Love  (Sorry, chaps, I only know old songs )



Don't worry about that. 80% of my brain is occupied by song lyrics, from the early 50s until yesterday afternoon. That is a great Tony Bennet song, BTW.

*Taking *It To The Streets - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Don't worry about that. 80% of my brain is occupied by song lyrics, from the early 50s until yesterday afternoon. That is a great Tony Bennet song, BTW.
> 
> *Taking *It To The Streets - The Doobie Brothers



*Taking* it all To Hard - Genesis

Ditto on the music brain. I have songs playing in my head all the time!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Easy to be *Hard *- Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Easy to be *Hard *- Three Dog Night



*Easy* Rider - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Know My *Rider *- The Byrds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Know My *Rider *- The Byrds



Ghost *Rider* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ghost *Riders In The Sky - Marty Robbins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ghost *Riders In The Sky - Marty Robbins



Lucy In The *Sky* With Diamonds - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Diamonds *To Dust - Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Diamonds *To Dust - Dan Fogelberg



*Dust* In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Wind *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Summer *Wind *- Frank Sinatra



*Summer*time Blues - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blues *before Sunrise - Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Blues *before Sunrise - Eric Clapton



Heart Of The *Sunrise* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart *of Stone - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Heart *of Stone - The Rolling Stones



*Heart*s - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can I Trust You With My *Heart* - Travis Tritt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Can I Trust You With My *Heart* - Travis Tritt



State Of Love And *Trust* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Book *of Love *- The Monotones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Book *of Love *- The Monotones



Cygnus X-1 *Book* 2 Hemispheres - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Book *Of Memories - George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Book *Of Memories - George Jones



Green *Book* - Steely Dan.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Green *Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Green *Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers



*Green* Earrings - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Don’t Trust Men With *Earrings *In Their Ears - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Don’t Trust Men With *Earrings *In Their Ears - Gilbert O'Sullivan



State of Love and *Trust* - Pearl Jam.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*State *I'm In - Bananarama


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *State *I'm In - Bananarama



New York *State* of Mind - Billy Joel.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mind Games - John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mind Games - John Lennon



Peace of *Mind* - Boston.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Give *Peace *a Chance - John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Give *Peace *a Chance - John Lennon



Ghost of a *Chance* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ghost *Of The Ocean - Uriah Heep


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ghost *Of The Ocean - Uriah Heep



*Ghost* Rider - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

See See *Rider *- Eric Burton and the Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> See See *Rider *- Eric Burton and the Animals



Star *Rider* - Foreigner.  (_one of there best songs_)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Star *- The Elegants


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Little *Star *- The Elegants



*Death *is a Star - The Clash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Star *Spangled Banner - Francis Scott Key


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Star *Spangled Banner - Francis Scott Key



Lucky *Star* - Madonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lucky *Old Sun - Brian Wilson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Lucky *Old Sun - Brian Wilson



Village of the *Sun* - Frank Zappa


----------



## mlyyates

*Village* Green: The Kinks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Green*, *Green* Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Green*, *Green* Grass of Home - Tom Jones



Greasy *Grass* River - Black Crowes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Grease *is the Word - Frankie Valli


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Grease *is the Word - Frankie Valli



Time and a *Word* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Time *Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones



South *Side* Of The Sky - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue Clear *Sky* - George Strait


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Blue Clear *Sky* - George Strait



Loud and *Clear* - Cranberries


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For Crying Out *Loud *- Meat Loaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> For Crying Out *Loud *- Meat Loaf



Who's *Crying* Now - Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Who *Loves *Who *More - Thomson Square


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Who *Loves *Who *More - Thomson Square



*Who *Do You Love - George Thorogood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do You* Feel Like We *Do* - Peter Frampton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Do You* Feel Like We *Do* - Peter Frampton



I *Feel* Lucky - Pat Benatar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lucky *4 You - SHeDAISY


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Lucky *4 You - SHeDAISY



*Lucky* Star - Madonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Star *Tonight - Bob Seger


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Star *Tonight - Bob Seger



*Tonight* its You - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Are You Lonesome *Tonight *- Elvis Presley


----------



## Addie

*Tonight, Tonight*  West Side Story


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wonderful *Tonight *- Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Wonderful *Tonight *- Eric Clapton



No Sugar *Tonight* - Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sugar *Daddy - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sugar *Daddy - Fleetwood Mac



Big *Daddy* - Talking Heads


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Big Big* Love - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Big Big* Love - Tanya Tucker



*Big* Money - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Like *Big *---s - Joe Walsh


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Like *Big *---s - Joe Walsh



I wish you had included the last word.  Artistic courtesy should be observed by the forum staff.  I would have used it.  And hoped for the best. 

*Big* Balls - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Right. Would you like to be all by yourself on this thread? Have you ever noticed that, even though Joe Walsh performs it in concert, you never hear that song on any of the classic rock stations?

Red Rubber *Ball *- The Cyrkle


----------



## Roll_Bones

I still would have used it.  I got by with the Frank Zappa song. But it would be a shame to lose the only other music game player!

*Ball* Crusher -Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jones *Crusher *- Frank Zappa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Jones *Crusher *- Frank Zappa



Casey *Jones* - Grateful Dead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Basketball *Jones* - Cheech and Chong


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Basketball *Jones* - Cheech and Chong



Mr. *Jones* - Counting Crows


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Mr. *Jones* - Counting Crows


"Have you met Miss *Jones*" (Rodgers and Hart I think - sung by Ella Fitzgerald)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me and Mrs *Jones *- Billy Paul


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Me and Mrs *Jones *- Billy Paul



*Mrs.* Robinson - Simon and Garfunkle.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

St. *Robinson *In His Cadillac Dreams - Counting Crows


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> St. *Robinson *In His Cadillac Dreams - Counting Crows



These *Dreams* - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream *a Little *Dream *of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dream *a Little *Dream *of Me - Cass Elliot



Rush-2112-V.Oracle-The *Dream *- Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream *Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dream *Weaver - Gary Wright



*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Police *Helicopter - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Police *Helicopter - Red Hot Chili Peppers



*Police *& Thieves - The Clash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gypsies, Tramps and *Thieves *- Cher


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Gypsies, Tramps and *Thieves *- Cher



Listen Like *Thieves* - Inxs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Listen *to the Music - Doobie Bros


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Listen *to the Music - Doobie Bros



*Listen* - Collective Soul


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Listen *To What The Man Said - Paul McCartney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Listen *To What The Man Said - Paul McCartney



Muffin *Man* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man *In The Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Man *In The Mirror - Michael Jackson



Room Full of *Mirror*s - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In My *Room* - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Room* at the Top - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Top *Of The World - The Carpenters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Top *Of The World - The Carpenters



New *World* Man - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Piano *Man *- Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Piano *Man *- Billy Joel



Backwards *Piano* - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Up the Hill *Backwards *- David Bowie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Up the Hill *Backwards *- David Bowie



Over The* Hill* - Ten Years After.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll *Over *Beethoven - Chuck Berry,q and of course, The Beatles


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Roll *Over *Beethoven - Chuck Berry,q and of course, The Beatles


 "*Over *There, *Over *There"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*There *Goes my Baby - The Drifters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *There *Goes my Baby - The Drifters



*Baby* Snakes - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spiders and *Snakes *- Jim Stafford


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Spiders and *Snakes *- Jim Stafford



*Spiders *- Moby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Spiders *In The Night - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Spiders *In The Night - Ozzy Osbourne



One* Night*, One Chance - Billy Idol.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Give Our Love A Fighting *Chance *-Cher


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Give Our Love A Fighting *Chance *-Cher



Ghost of a *Chance *- Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ghost *Of The Ocean - Uriah Heep


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ghost *Of The Ocean - Uriah Heep



*Ghost* Rider - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shotgun *Rider *- Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## Roll_Bones

Easy *Rider* - Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Easy *to be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Easy *to be Hard - Three Dog Night



*Easy* Target - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On *Target *- America


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> On *Target *- America



Alone + Easy *Target* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *Alone* Am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> All *Alone* Am I - Brenda Lee



I Stand *Alone* - Godsmack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand *By Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Mad Cook

"Stand By Me" - Ben E. King


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mad Cook said:


> "Stand By Me" - Ben E. King



I'll *Stand* By You - The Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand *Back - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Addie

*Stand*ing on the Corner - Four Lads


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Corner *Stone - Bob Marley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Corner *Stone - Bob Marley



*Stone* Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free *Your Mind - En Vogue


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Free *Your Mind - En Vogue



*Mind* Drive - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Drive *My Car - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Drive *My Car - The Beatles



*Drive* - REM


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Drive *Your Truck - Lee Brice


----------



## LPBeier

She *Drive*s Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crazy *Faith - Alison Krauss


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Crazy *Faith - Alison Krauss



Lets Go *Crazy* - Prince


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> *Stand*ing on the Corner - Four Lads



And George Formby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Lets Go *Crazy* - Prince



*Let's go* get stoned - Joe Cocker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Let's go* get stoned - Joe Cocker



*Lets Go* - The Cars.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go*ing to a *Go* *Go* - Smokey Robinson and The Miracles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Going* For The One - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

You're Still The *One* - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Still *of the Night - The Five Satins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> In the *Still *of the Night - The Five Satins



Fly By *Night* - Rush.


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Let's go* get stoned - Joe Cocker


"*Let's* All Go Down The Strand - Have a banana"


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Fly By *Night* - Rush.



"Alone on a Rainy _Night_" - The Bearcats


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rainy *Day Woman - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Rainy *Day Woman - Bob Dylan



Bastille *Day* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Day *by *Day *- Godspell


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Day *by *Day *- Godspell



Deep Blue *Day* - Brian Eno


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue *Bayou - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Born On The *Bayou* - CCR


----------



## rodentraiser

*Jambalaya *(On The Bayou) - Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bayou *Jubilee - The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Bayou *Jubilee - The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band



Louisiana *Bayou* - Dave Mathews Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Louisiana *Saturday Night - Alabama


----------



## rodentraiser

Aw, shoo, I wanted to see you guys match Jambalaya. 

Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man - Loretta Lynn and Conway Twitty


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man - Loretta Lynn and Conway Twitty



Blind *Man* - Aerosmith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blind *Willie McTell - The Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Blind *Willie McTell - The Band



Snow *Blind* - Styx


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Snow *Blind* - Styx



"*Snow*" (Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, Rosemary Clooney & Vera-Ellen in "White Christmas")


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Snow *In July - Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Snow *In July - Garth Brooks



Don't Eat The Yellow *Snow* - Frank Zappa


----------



## rodentraiser

Snow Blind Friend - Hoyt Axton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You've Got a *Friend *- James Taylor


----------



## rodentraiser

I Got a Line on You (Babe) - Spirit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Walk the *Line *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Walk the *Line *- Johnny Cash



Dream*line* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All I Have To Do Is *Dream *- The EverlyBrothers


----------



## rodentraiser

I Had Too Much to Dream (Last Night) - The Electric Prunes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Too Much* Love Will Kill You - Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Too Much* Love Will Kill You - Queen



A View To A *Kill* - Duran Duran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Objects In The Rear *View* Mirror May Appear Closer Than They Are - Meat Loaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Objects In The Rear *View* Mirror May Appear Closer Than They Are - Meat Loaf



*Closer* To The Heart - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Your Cheating *Heart *- Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Your Cheating *Heart *- Hank Williams



*Heart* Of The Sunrise - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tequila *Sunrise* - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Tequila *Sunrise* - The Eagles



*Tequila* - Pretenders.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cheap Tequila - Johnny Winter


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> Cheap Tequila - Johnny Winter



*Cheap* Day Return - Jethro Tull.


----------



## rodentraiser

Hot Summer Day - It's a Beautiful Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rodentraiser said:


> Hot Summer Day - It's a Beautiful Day



WHO?

*Hot *Stuff - Donna *Summer*


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> WHO?
> 
> *Hot *Stuff - Donna *Summer*



*Hot* Blooded - Foreigner.


----------



## rodentraiser

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> WHO?



Not The Who, It's a Beautiful Day. Haven't you ever heard White Bird? It's on Youtube now. I was listening to that back in the early 70s on KQRS.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It%27s_a_Beautiful_Day

Good double there, by the way.


----------



## rodentraiser

I almost forgot...

Hot Child in the City - Nick Gilder


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> Hot Child in the City - Nick Gilder



Sweet *Child* O Mine. GNR.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rodentraiser said:


> Not The Who, It's a Beautiful Day. Haven't you ever heard White Bird? It's on Youtube now. I was listening to that back in the early 70s on KQRS.


They must have been around when I was stranded on that deserted island with Tom Hanks

*Sweet *City Woman - Stampeders


----------



## rodentraiser

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> They must have been around when I was stranded on that deserted island with Tom Hanks



Well, I was listening to one of the top ten FM stations in the country during that time. There wasn't much they _didn't_ play. I remember the night they got in a promo album with no name on it. They played a song and decided it was Led Zeppelin. They were right. The track was Hangman.




> *Sweet *City Woman - Stampeders


Bright Lights, Big City - take your choice of singers and bands that have done this one. My favorite version is one John Kay and Sparrow did. That's on Youtube now, too. You should take a listen if you like blues.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Belong To The *City *- Glenn Frey


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> Well, I was listening to one of the top ten FM stations in the country during that time. There wasn't much they _didn't_ play. I remember the night they got in a promo album with no name on it. They played a song and decided it was Led Zeppelin. They were right. The track was Hangman.



The name of the song is "Gallows Pole", not hangman.



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You Belong To The *City *- Glenn Frey



My *City* Was Gone - Pretenders.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thank you, Bones. I stand corrected. That's what happens when you get albums with no band name or anything else on it. 



Gone, Gone, Gone - Crow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Thrill is *Gone *- B. B. King


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> Thank you, Bones. I stand corrected. That's what happens when you get albums with no band name or anything else on it.



It is one of my favorite Led Zeppelin songs. 



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Thrill is *Gone *- B. B. King



Shoot To *Thrill* - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shoot *The Dog - George Michael


----------



## rodentraiser

Walking the Dog - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walking *to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Walking *to New Orleans - Fats Domino



*Walking* on Air - King Crimson.


----------



## rodentraiser

Walking Blues - Son House/Robert Johnson/Eric Clapton/Grateful Dead/John Kay/Muddy    Waters and a million more people.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Smuggler's *Blues* - Glenn Frey


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> Walking Blues - Son House/Robert Johnson/Eric Clapton/Grateful Dead/John Kay/Muddy    Waters and a million more people.



*Walking* On The Moon - The Police


----------



## rodentraiser

Is this a test? LOL

Worried Man Blues - Woody Guthrie

You'll Soon Be Singing the Blues - Memphis Slim

San Francisco Bay Blues - Richie Havens


OK, I think I'll go with this one:

Walking After Midnight - Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Midnight *Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Midnight *Hour - Wilson Pickett



Man Of The *Hour* - Pearl Jam.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man Of* Constant Sorrow - Bob Dylan


----------



## rodentraiser

Constant Craving - kd lang


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Constant *Rain - Sergio Mendes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Constant *Rain - Sergio Mendes



Let It* Rain* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let It* Be - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Let It* Be - The Beatles



*Be* My Lover - Alice Cooper.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lover *Man (Oh Where Can He Be?) - Patti LaBelle


----------



## rodentraiser

Roll_Bones said:


> Let It* Rain* - Eric Clapton



Love that song!





I Need a Lover - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Need *You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Need *You Now - Lady Antebellum



*Need *Your Love - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Your Love* Is Bad For Me - Gloria Estefan


----------



## rodentraiser

When Love Comes to Town - U2 and BB King

or

For Your Love - Yardbirds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Town *Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Town *Without Pity - Gene Pitney



Leave This *Town* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Leave *The Lights On - Jewel


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lights* - Journey.


----------



## rodentraiser

Bright Lights, Big City - Jimmy Reed


----------



## rodentraiser

Wait a minute, I think I used this song before, so 

We Built this City - Starship

Meant to edit the last post - now how do I delete it instead?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Built *to Last - Grateful Dead


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Built *to Last - Grateful Dead



Mary Jane's *Last* Dance - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What's The New *Mary Jane* - The Beatles


----------



## rodentraiser

Sweet Jane - Velvet Underground


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet *City Woman - The Stampeders


----------



## rodentraiser

L A Woman - Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Cool *Woman *- The Hollies


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Long Cool *Woman *- The Hollies



"I am *Woman*" Hellen Reddy


----------



## Roll_Bones

Attack of the Fifty Foot *Woman* - The Tubes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Under *Attack *- ABBA


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Under *Attack *- ABBA



Dragon *Attack* - Queen


----------



## rodentraiser

Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You Believe in Magic - The Loving Spoonful


----------



## rodentraiser

You Can Do Magic - America

By the way, did you know the name "The Loving Spoonful" comes from what you called heroin when it's heated in a spoon over a flame?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You Can*'t Always Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## rodentraiser

Can't Find My Way Home - Blind Faith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Almost *Home *- Craig Morgan


----------



## Addie

*Home* on the Range

American Folk Song


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> *Home* on the Range - American Folk Song



Rifle* Range* - Blondie.


----------



## rodentraiser

The Bird and the Rifle - Lori McKenna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Free *Bird*- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Free *Bird*- Lynyrd Skynyrd



*Free* Fallin - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Help Me, I'm *Fallin' *- Hank Locklin


----------



## rodentraiser

Help Me - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Help*! - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Help*! - The Beatles



*Help *Me I am in Hell - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bat Out of *Hell *- Meat Loaf


----------



## rodentraiser

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura *Highway *- America


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ventura *Highway *- America



*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shooting *Star* - Bad Company


----------



## rodentraiser

Dark Star - Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dark *End of the Street - The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dark *End of the Street - The Flying Burrito Brothers



In The *End* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The End *Of The Innocence · Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *The End *Of The Innocence · Don Henley



The *End* - The Doors.


----------



## rodentraiser

SLoB, I'm impressed that you've heard the Flying Burrito Brothers.

It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I feel Fine) - REM


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> SLoB, I'm impressed that you've heard the Flying Burrito Brothers.
> 
> It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I feel Fine) - REM



I think Eagles when I think of Flying Burrito brothers.  I also think Tom Petty. 

New *World* Man - Rush.


----------



## rodentraiser

Didn't they grab Jim Loggins or someone and maybe a person or two from Poco as well? The last time I heard The Flying Burrito Bros was before I left home in '74.

World in Changes - Dave Mason

OK, you guys are on your own for a couple days. I think I have flu and all I'm going to do for the next couple of days is be sick.


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> World in Changes - Dave Mason



*Changes* - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

rodentraiser said:


> SLoB, I'm impressed that you've heard the Flying Burrito Brothers.



85% of my brain's capacity is an accumulation of music, all genres, from 1954 to the present.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Changes *Comin' On - Alabama


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Changes *Comin' On - Alabama



*Changes* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Baby *Changes *Everything - Faith Hill


----------



## rodentraiser

Everything That Touches You - The Association

I'm back - sorta. 

I like music from the 60s and early 70s, everything but straight classical, today's country music, and rap.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Touch *Me in the Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Touch *Me in the Morning - Diana Ross



Secrete *Touch* - Rush


----------



## Mad Cook

Roll_Bones said:


> Secrete *Touch* - Rush




"In *Touch* With Your Feminine Side"    Alice Cooper


----------



## rodentraiser

To Sir With Love - Lulu


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sir *Geoffrey Saved the World - Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sir *Geoffrey Saved the World - Bee Gees



King Of The *World* - Steely Dan.


----------



## rodentraiser

I Ain't Got No Home in This World Anymore - Woody Guthrie

Interesting tidbit in the comments to this song:

_"What a terrific song and what a terrific man! He wrote a modified  version of this song against Donald Trump's father, Fred Trump, who was  his landlord in Brooklyn when Woody lived there and wrote this song."   _

Beach Haven ain’t my home! 
I just can’t pay this rent! 
My money’s down the drain! 
And my soul is badly bent! 
Beach Haven looks like heaven 
Where no black ones come to roam! 
No, no, no! Old Man Trump! 
Old Beach Haven ain’t my home!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*King *Tut - Steve Martin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *King *Tut - Steve Martin



*King* of Pain - The Police.


----------



## rodentraiser

The King of Names - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> The King of Names - Peter, Paul and Mary



*Names* Of The Kingdom - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kingdom *Of Desire - Toto


----------



## rodentraiser

Desire Me - Sam Cooke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Desire *Brings *Me *Back - Blondie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Back in Black - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black *is *Black *- Los Bravos


----------



## rodentraiser

Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> Paint It Black - Rolling Stones



War *Paint* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*War * - Edwin Starr


----------



## rodentraiser

This War is Over - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Toke *Over *The Line - Brewer & Shipley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> One Toke *Over *The Line - Brewer & Shipley



Draw The *Line* - Aerosmith


----------



## rodentraiser

Layin' it on the Line - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Layin' *To The Music - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Layin' *To The Music - The Hollies



Sweet *Music* - The Yardbirds


----------



## rodentraiser

Listen to the Music - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Listen *To What The Man Said - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Listen *To What The Man Said - Paul McCartney & Wings



*Listen* To Her Heart - Tom Petty


----------



## rodentraiser

Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin


----------



## Roll_Bones

rodentraiser said:


> Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin



*Piece* Of Pie - STP


----------



## rodentraiser

American Pie - Don McLean

American Woman - Guess Who

Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison

Devil Woman - Bruce Willis

Running With the Devil - Van Halen

Friend of the Devil - Grateful Dead







Sorry, guys, I got a little carried away there. *slinks off*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All right, are you through playing around and ready to play the game now? I will go with your first response, American Pie:

I'm Proud To Be An *American *- Lee Greenwood


----------



## LPBeier

Make Me *Proud *- Joe Stanton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Proud *Mary - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Wind Cry's *Mary* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## LPBeier

Blowin' In The *Wind *- Bob Dylan

(In honour of him winning the Nobel Prize for Literature yesterday)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blowin' *Smoke - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## rodentraiser

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> All right, are you through playing around and ready to play the game now? I will go with your first response, American Pie:



I apologize and I'll leave you guys to it, then.


----------



## LPBeier

*Smoke *On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Smoke *On The Water - Deep Purple



Holy *Smoke* - Iron Maiden


----------



## LPBeier

Holly *Holy *- Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Holly *Jolly Christmas - Burl Ives


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Holly *Jolly Christmas - Burl Ives



Buddy *Holly* - Weezer.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Buddy*'s Song - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Buddy*'s Song - Fleetwood Mac



Radio *Song* - Jet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On the *Radio* - Donna Summber


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> On the *Radio* - Donna Summber



Spirit of *Radio* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Spirit* In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Spirit* In The Sky - Norman Greenbaum



South Side of the *Sky* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*South Side* of Dixie - Vince Gill


----------



## LPBeier

The Night They Drove Old *Dixie *Down - The Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The Night* Is Still Young -Nicki Minaj


----------



## LPBeier

Forever *Young *- Rod Stewart and just about everyone else!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the Good Die *Young *- Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *The Night* Is Still Young -Nicki Minaj



Time Stand *Still* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Only the Good Die *Young *- Billy Joel



Live And Let *Die *- Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's *Live *for Today - The Grass Roots


----------



## LPBeier

*Let's *Stay Together - Al Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy *Together *- The Turtles


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Worry Be *Happy *- Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Worry *About Tomorrow - Van Morrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Don't *Worry *About Tomorrow - Van Morrison



Show* Don't* Tell - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

Steal My *Show *- Toby Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brother Love's Traveling' Salvation *Show *- Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Brother Love's Traveling' Salvation *Show *- Neil Diamond



*Brother* - Alice in Chains


----------



## LPBeier

He Ain't Heavy, He's My *Brother *- The Hollies

Personal note - I actually like the Neil Diamond version better


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heavy* Rain - Hall & Oates


----------



## LPBeier

Purple *Rain *- Prince


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Purple *Rain *- Prince



*Purple* Stain - Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## LPBeier

Lydia *Purple *- The Collectors

My Song


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lydia*, The Tattooed Lady - Groucho Marx


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Lydia*, The Tattooed Lady - Groucho Marx



Foxy *Lady* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're So *Foxy *- No Doubt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You're So *Foxy *- No Doubt



*You're* Lost Little Girl - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Young *Girl *- Union Gap


----------



## LPBeier

Only The Good Die *Young *- Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good *Day, Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunshine *Superman - Donavon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine *On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sunshine *On My Shoulders - John Denver


*
Sunshine* Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For *Your Love* - The Yardbirds


----------



## Sue Lau

*Love*  Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## LPBeier

It *Hurts *To Be In *Love *- Gene Pitney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *Stinks - The J. Geils Band


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *Is A Rose - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sue Lau

*Rose*  of Cimmaron - Poco


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Give My Love To *Rose *- Johnny Cash


----------



## LPBeier

*Give My* Regards To Broadway - George M Cohan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nights On *Broadway *- The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

Boogie *Nights *- Heat Wave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boogie *Woogie Bugle Boy - Andrews Sisters


----------



## LPBeier

If I Were A *Boy *- Beyonce


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> If I Were A *Boy *- Beyonce



Winnin* Boy* Blues - Hot Tuna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Winning *Ugly - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Winning *Ugly - The Rolling Stones



Cold and *Ugly* - Tool


----------



## LPBeier

*Cold *as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ice *Cream Man - Van Halen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ice *Cream Man - Van Halen



*Ice* Cream Phoenix - Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

By the Time I Get to *Phoenix *- Glen Campbell


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> By the Time I Get to *Phoenix *- Glen Campbell



In My *Time* of Dying - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Legend *In My Time* - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> A Legend *In My Time* - Waylon Jennings



*Legend* of a Mind - Moody Blues.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mind *Games - John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Mind *Games - John Lennon



*Mind* Riot - Soundgarden


----------



## LPBeier

If I Could Read Your *Mind *- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*If I Could* Turn Back Time - Cher


----------



## LPBeier

*Time *Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Time *Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones



By My *Side* - Three Doors Down


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dark *Side *of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## LPBeier

*Moon *River - Andy Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*River *Of Tears - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

Tracks of My *Tears *- Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tracks* In The Dust - David Crosby


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Tracks of My *Tears *- Smokey Robinson and the Miracles



*Tears* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tears *on my Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## LPBeier

*Pillow* Talk - Zayn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Talk *To The Animals - Rex Harrison


----------



## LPBeier

Jive *Talkin' *- Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Jive *Talkin' *- Bee Gees



Dr. Heckyll and Mr. *Jive* - Men at Work


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Willie and the Hand *Jive *- Johnny Otis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Willie and the Hand *Jive *- Johnny Otis



*Hand* of Doom - Black Sabbath


----------



## LPBeier

Put Your *Hand *In The Hand - Anne Murray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hand *In My Pocket - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Put Your *Hand *In The Hand - Anne Murray



Severed *Hand* - Pearl Jam.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Severed *Garden - The Doors


----------



## LPBeier

(I Never Promised You A) Rose *Garden *- Lynn Anderson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Buy Me a *Rose *- Kenny Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

Can't *Buy *Me Love - The Beatles


----------



## Addie

For The *Love *Of Money - The O'Jays


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Money *for Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Money *for Nothing - Dire Straits



The Big *Money* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Big *Girls Don't Cry - The Four Seasons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Cry* For Me Argentina - Patti Lupone


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Big *Girls Don't Cry - The Four Seasons



Far *Cry* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Far* From The Arms Of Hunger - Jackson Browne


----------



## LPBeier

I Just Died In Your *Arms *Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## Addie

Are You Lonesome *Tonight?*


----------



## LPBeier

Old Lonesome Me - Don Gibson (originally - Johnny Cash covered it)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lonesome *and a Long Way from Home - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

The *Long *Run - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> The *Long *Run - The Eagles



*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Little *Run* Away - Del Shannon

*JINX!*

*Runaround *Sue - Dion and the Belmonts


----------



## LPBeier

A Boy Named *Sue *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boy *From New York City - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Roll_Bones

*New* Way Home - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green, Green Grass of *Home *- Tom Jomes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Green, Green Grass of *Home *- Tom Jomes



*Green* Earrings - Steely Dan


----------



## LPBeier

*Green *Tambourine - Lemon Pipers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Tambourine *Man - The Byrds


----------



## LPBeier

Nowhere *Man *- The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nowhere *To Run - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Nowhere *To Run - Martha Reeves & The Vandellas



*Run* Riot - Def Leppard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Riot *in Cell Block 9 - The Coasters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Riot *in Cell Block 9 - The Coasters



Road *Block* - Janis Joplin.


----------



## LPBeier

On The *Road *Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Together *Again *- George Jones & Tanya Tucker


----------



## LPBeier

Let's Stay *Together *- Al Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay *With Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stay *With Me - Rod Stewart



*Stay* - David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay* Gone - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Stay* Gone - Jimmy Wayne



My City Was *Gone* - The Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer in the *City *- Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## LPBeier

Living For the *City *- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Belong to the *City *- Glenn Frey


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Summer in the *City *- Lovin' Spoonful



Erotic *City* - Prince.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This *City *- Starship


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> We Built This *City *- Starship



Suffragette *City* - David Bowie


----------



## LPBeier

*City *On The Hill - Casting Crowns

Can we please move out the City now?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fool on the *Hill *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Fool on the *Hill *- The Beatles



The* Hill* Dwellers - The Doors.


----------



## LPBeier

Cherry *Hill *Park - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Itchycoo *Park *- Small Faces


----------



## LPBeier

The Rain, The *Park*, and Other Things - The Cowsills


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Itchycoo *Park *- Small Faces



Lakeside *Park* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> Lakeside *Park* - Rush



How come ya skipped me?  But all's good it still fits! 

McCarther's *Park *- Richard Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Saturday in the *Park*- Chicago


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> How come ya skipped me?  But all's good it still fits!
> McCarther's *Park *- Richard Harris



Sorry LP. My mistake.  I need to pay better attention.



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Saturday in the *Park*- Chicago



Asbury *Park* - King Crimson.


----------



## LPBeier

Cherry Hill *Park *- Billy Joe Royal

We are running out of Park songs guys! 

And, RB I wasn't really offended


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I was going to say Palidades Park by Jimmy Cannon, but I agree that we've had just about enough parks, so:

*Cherry *Bomb - John Mellencamp


----------



## LPBeier

*Cherry *Cherry - Neil Diamond!


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Cherry *Cherry - Neil Diamond!



*Cherry* Blossom Road - Heart.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road *- Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road *- Sir Elton John



Thick As A *Brick* - Jethro Tull.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another *Brick *In The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Another *Brick *In The Wall - Pink Floyd



Castle *Wall*s - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walls *of Time - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Walls *of Time - Ricky Skaggs



Right On* Time* - Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## LPBeier

*Right *Here Waiting - Richard Marx


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Right *Here Waiting - Richard Marx



*Waiting* For A Girl Like You - Foreigner


----------



## LPBeier

*Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Girl*, You'll Be A Woman Soon - Neil Diamond



*Soon* - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

Darling Be Home *Soon *- Loving Spoonful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Darling *You Know I Wouldn't Lie - Conway Twitty


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Darling *You Know I Wouldn't Lie - Conway Twitty



*Darling* Nikki - Prince.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Darling *I Love You - David Hasselhoff


----------



## LPBeier

PS *I Love You* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Love You* - The Zombies


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *Is Just A Four Letter Word - Joan Baez


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Love *Is Just A Four Letter Word - Joan Baez



Work Is A *Four* Letter Word - The Smith's


----------



## LPBeier

*Word*s - Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Word *of Mouth - Mike & The Mechanics


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Word *of Mouth - Mike & The Mechanics



*Mouth* - Bush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Took the Words Right Out of My *Mouth *- Meat Loaf


----------



## LPBeier

*Words *- Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Words *Get In The Way - Gloria Estefan and the Miami Sound Machine


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Words *Get In The Way - Gloria Estefan and the Miami Sound Machine



*Words* - Madonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Words *You Say - The Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Words *You Say - The Moody Blues



*Say* I - Creed


----------



## LPBeier

You Don't Have To *Say *You Love Me - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Say *You, *Say *Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## LPBeier

*Say *What You Mean - Moody Blues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mean *Old Frisco - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

You're A *Mean *One Mr. Grinch! - Jim Carey, Jordan Smith

I know, same spelling different meaning, but hey it's Christmas!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mr.* Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Mr.* Bojangles - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band



Son Of* Mr*. Green Genes - Frank Zappa


----------



## LPBeier

*Son *Of The Son Of A Sailor - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sail On, *Sailor *- The Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

Come *Sail *Away - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come *Let Me Love You, *Come *Love Me Again - John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Come *Let Me Love You, *Come *Love Me Again - John Denver



*Again* - Alice In Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Twist *Again *- Chubby Checker


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Come *Let Me Love You, *Come *Love Me Again - John Denver



It is actually called "Annie's Song (Come Love Me Again)" but it still works!


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> It is actually called "Annie's Song (Come Love Me Again)" but it still works!



The Last *Song* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song *of the South - Alabama


----------



## LPBeier

Last *Song *- Edward Bear


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last *Mango In Paris - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Last *Mango In Paris - Jimmy Buffett



The *Last* DJ - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*DJ *Got Us Fallin' In Love - Usher


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *DJ *Got Us Fallin' In Love - Usher



Free *Fallin* - Tom Petty


----------



## LPBeier

I'm *Free *- The Who (Tommy)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free *Willy - Michael Jackson


----------



## LPBeier

Little *Willy *- Sweet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Try A *Little *Tenderness - 3 Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Little *Willy *- Sweet



One *Little* Victory - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Victory *Is Won - Santana


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Victory *Is Won - Santana



*Victory* - Megadeath


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Victory *in Jesus - Merle Haggard


----------



## LPBeier

*Jesus *is Just Alright - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Alright *For An Hour - Rod Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

In The Midnight *Hour* - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After *Midnight *- Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> After *Midnight *- Eric Clapton



Burning of The *Midnight* Lamp - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## LPBeier

*Burning *Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*House *of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## LPBeier

Our *House *- Madness


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*House *Of A Thousand Dreams - Martina McBride


----------



## LPBeier

These *Dreams *- Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*These* Precious Moments - Doris Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *These* Precious Moments - Doris Day



*Precious* - Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Prescious *and Few - Climax


----------



## LPBeier

Let My Words Be *Few *- Matt Redman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Words *- The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

More Than *Words *Can Say - Extreme


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*More Than* a Woman - The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

*More*, More, More - Andrea True Connection


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *More*, More, More - Andrea True Connection



No *More* Mr. Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Still A *Guy *- Brad Paisley


----------



## LPBeier

You're *Still *The One - Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> You're *Still *The One - Shania Twain



Time Stand* Still* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Time *In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bottle *Of Wine - The Kingston Trio


----------



## LPBeier

Red Red *Wine* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Red *High Heels - Kellie Pickler


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Red Red *Wine* - Neil Diamond



*Red* House - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Addie

This Old *House* Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*This *Magic Moment - Jay and the Amereicans


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *This *Magic Moment - Jay and the Amereicans



*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Carpet *Man - Johnny Rivers


----------



## LPBeier

Rocket *Man *- Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rocket *Love - Stevie Wonder


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *The One You're With - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You're *Still *the One* - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

In The *Still *Of The Night - The Five Satins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night *- Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

*Until *It's Time For You To Go - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *You're *Still *the One* - Shania Twain



*One* - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Originally Posted by Sir_Loin_of_Beef  View Post
> You're Still the One - Shania Twain
> 
> *One* - Metallica


That was yesterday, and yesterday's gone - Chad and Jeremy

*One *More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## Flour

night flight- led zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Flight *Of The Killer Bees - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## LPBeier

*Killer *Queen - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Queen* Of The USA- The Thompson Twins


----------



## LPBeier

Born In The *USA *- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## LPBeier

*Wild *Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crazy Little *Thing *Called Love - Queen


----------



## LPBeier

*Crazy *On You - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hooked *On You *- Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Hooked *On You *- Jennifer Lopez



And *You* And I - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

*You And* Me Against The World - Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Most Beautiful Gil In *The World* - Prince


----------



## LPBeier

You Are So *Beautiful *- Joe Cocker


----------



## Addie

*Beautiful* Brown Eyes 

Stephen Foster


----------



## LPBeier

*Brown-Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brown Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> *Brown-Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison





Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Brown Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison



Copycat!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brown *Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

No *Sugar *Tonight - The Guess Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tonight* its You - Cheap Trick


----------



## Flour

need you *tonight*- inxs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Need *You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## LPBeier

All *You Need* Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She *Love*s You (yeah yeah yeah) - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> She *Love*s You (yeah yeah yeah) - The Beatles



Cover *You* In Oil - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Oil *Tanker Train - Merle Haggard


----------



## LPBeier

Another Town Another *Train *- ABBA


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poor Side of *Town* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Addie

Down*town* Petula Clark


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down *by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Down *by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse



Whiskey* River* - Willie Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

The *River* - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The River* of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream *Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ballad of the Harp *Weaver *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Ballad of the Harp *Weaver *- Johnny Cash



*Ballad* of Dwight Fry - Alice Cooper.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bigger Fish To *Fry *- Brad Paisley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Bigger Fish To *Fry *- Brad Paisley



*Bigger* Than Elvis - Chicago


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bigger Than* the Beatles - Joe Diffie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Bigger Than* the Beatles - Joe Diffie



Some Girls Are *Bigger* Than Others - The Smiths.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Some Girls* Do - Sawyer Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Some Girls* Do - Sawyer Brown



*Some* Kind of Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wonderful *Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

Heartache *Tonight *- Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heartaches* by the Number - Ray Price


----------



## Roll_Bones

6th Avenue* Heartache* - The Wallflowers


----------



## LPBeier

It's A *Heartache *- Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heartache *Heard Round The World - Patty Smyth


----------



## LPBeier

Everybody Wants To Rule *The World* - Tears For Fears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everybody* Wants To Go To Heaven -Kenny Chesney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Everybody* Wants To Go To Heaven -Kenny Chesney



Say Hello To *Heaven* - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hello*, Goodbye - The Beatles (That's the band Paul McCartney was in before Wings)


----------



## LPBeier

*Goodbye * To Love - Carpenters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Goodbye *Yellow Brick Road - Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Goodbye *Yellow Brick Road - Sir Elton John



Don't Eat The *Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mellow *Yellow *- Donovan


----------



## LPBeier

*Yellow* Submarine -  The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Submarine *Ladies - America


----------



## LPBeier

Painted *Ladies *- Ian Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Painted* Horse - Deep Purple


----------



## LPBeier

A *Horse *With No Name - America


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> A *Horse *With No Name - America



The *Horse* - Phish.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Horse* Latitudes - The Doors


----------



## LPBeier

Wild *Horse*s - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild *Angels - Martina McBride


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wild *Angels - Martina McBride



Workin Them *Angels* - Rush.

_Hope I did not use that one here before?_


----------



## LPBeier

*Working *For The Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Workin'* On a Groovy Thing - The Fifth Demension


----------



## LPBeier

*Groovy *Kind of Love - the Mindbenders, Phil Collins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Groovin*' - The Young Rascals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Groovin*' - The Young Rascals


*
Groovin* With Jesus - Humble Pie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jesus *Is Just Alright - Doobie Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*Just *An Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Old Fashioned* Christmas - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

Tennessee *Christmas *- Amy Grant


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Tennessee *Christmas *- Amy Grant



So This Is *Christmas* - John Lennon


----------



## LPBeier

*This Is* It - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*This *Magic Moment - Jay & the Americans


----------



## LPBeier

*Magic *Man - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hurdy Gurdy *Man *- Donovan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Hurdy Gurdy *Man *- Donovan



*Man* In The Box - Alice in Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Box *Full o' Honey - Duran Duran


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Box *Full o' Honey - Duran Duran



Juke *Box* Hero - Foreigner.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Billy Don't Be a *Hero *- Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods


----------



## LPBeier

Which Way You Going *Billy*? - The Poppy Family


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Going *to a Go-Go - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## LPBeier

Wake Me Up Before You *Go-Go* - George Michael (not sure with or without Wham)

Edit: It was Wham!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lets *Go* - The Cars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wake* Up Little Susie -  The Everly Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wake* Up Little Susie -  The Everly Brothers



*Wake* Up - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Up*town Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

Hollaback *Girl *- Gwen Stephani


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surfer *Girl *- The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Surfer *Girl *- The Beach Boys



_You missed my post #16195.
_
Some *Girl*s - Rolling Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Some *Guys Have All the Luck - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Some *Guys Have All the Luck - Rod Stewart



Nice *Guys* Finish Last - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Save the *Last *Dance For Me - The Drifters


----------



## LPBeier

Could I Have This *Dance *- Anne Murray


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Could I Have This *Dance *- Anne Murray



This was the song my daughter and her new husband danced to at their wedding. They are still dancing 30 years later.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Have* a Dream - ABBA


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *I Have* a Dream - ABBA



*Dream*line - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream *Lover - Bobby Darrin


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> *Dream *Lover - Bobby Darrin



*Dream* baby* dream* (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Having My *Baby *- Paul Anka


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Having My *Baby *- Paul Anka



Hear *My* Train a Comin - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train *- Josh Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Long Black *Train *- Josh Turner



*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes.


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet

Roll_Bones said:


> *Long* Distance Runaround - Yes.



The Long and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road *- Sir Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

*Goodbye *Girl - David Gates


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Girl*, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond



*Soon* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Darling Be Home *Soon* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## LPBeier

Little *Darlin'* - The Diamonds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This *Little *Girl Of Mine - Ray Charles


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet

About a *Girl *- Nirvana


----------



## Roll_Bones

Material *Girl* - Madonna.


----------



## The Late Night Gourmet

Living in the *Material *World - George Harrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Make the *World *Go Away - Eddie Arnold


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Make the *World *Go Away - Eddie Arnold



Wicked *World* - Black Sabbath


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wicked *Annabella - The Kinks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Wicked *Annabella - The Kinks



*Wicked* Garden - STP


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Octopus's *Garden *- Ringo Starr


----------



## LPBeier

*Garden *Party - Rick Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Party *For Two - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Just The *Two *of Us - Bill Withers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Just *To Hear You Say That You Love Me - Faith Hill


----------



## LPBeier

Will You Still *Love Me* Tomorrow - Carole King, The Shirelles and just about everyone else!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If *Tomorrow *Never Comes - Garth Brooks


----------



## LPBeier

*Never *My Love - The Association


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My Love* Will Not Let You Down - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Mad Cook

Guy Lombardo - It's *Love-Love-Love*


----------



## LPBeier

*Love* Lift Us Up (Where We Belong) - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Garden *Party - Rick Nelson



The *Garden* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> The *Garden* - Rush



Bones, Turn the Page - Bob Sieger



LPBeier said:


> *Love* Lift Us Up (Where We Belong) - Joe Cocker & Jennifer Warnes


You *Belong *to the City - Glenn Frrey


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sorry!

Erotic *City* - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer in the *City *- Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## LPBeier

*Summer *Nights - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nights *on Broadway - The Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Nights *on Broadway - The Bee Gees



The Lamb Lies Down on *Broadway* - Genesis.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tie Your Mother *Down *- Queen


----------



## LPBeier

Good *Mother *- Jann Arden


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Good *Mother *- Jann Arden



*Mother*s Little Helper - Rolling Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little* Black Book - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Little* Black Book - Belinda Carlisle



Cygnus X-1 - *Book* 1 - The Voyager - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thinking *Voyager *2 Type Things - Bob Geldof


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Thinking *Voyager *2 Type Things - Bob Geldof



Sex *Type* Thing - STP


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sex *In The 90's- Gloria Estefan


----------



## LPBeier

You *Sex*y Thing - Hot Chocolate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Thing* I Needed First *Thing* This Morning - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Last* Time - Rolling Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Lance Bushrod

*Time* Has Come Today -  The Chambers Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Our Day Will *Come* - Ruby & the Romantics


----------



## LPBeier

Good *Day *Sunshine - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

Here Comes *Sunshine* - Grateful Dead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Here Comes* My Baby - The Tremeloes


----------



## hikerman

Till The Morning COMES   Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Touch Me in the *Morning *- Diana Ross


----------



## hikerman

MORNING Has Broken  ~  Cat Stevens


----------



## Roll_Bones

hikerman said:


> MORNING Has Broken  ~  Cat Stevens


*
Broken* Hearts Are For Assholes - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hearts *On Fire - Bryan Adams


----------



## LPBeier

Great Balls of *Fire *- Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Big *Balls *in Cow Town - George Strait


----------



## hikerman

My Little TOWN  ~  Paul Simon


----------



## LPBeier

The *Little *Things - Colbie Caillat


----------



## hikerman

Every LITTLE Thing She Does is Magic.    The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crazy *Little Thing* Called Love - Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Crazy* - Patsy Cline.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama He's *Crazy *- The Judds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Mama He's *Crazy *- The Judds



*Mama*'s Boy - The Ramones


----------



## hikerman

[QUOTEl_Bones;1500623]*Mama*'s Boy - The Ramones[/QUOTE]

MAMA'S Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys ~ Waylon and Willie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Show *Don't *Tell - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brother Love's Travelling Salvation *Show *- Neil Diamond


----------



## hikerman

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Brother Love's Travelling Salvation *Show *- Neil Diamond



Give Me LOVE  ~ George Harrison


----------



## LPBeier

*Give *A Little Bit - Supertramp


----------



## hikerman

LPBeier said:


> *Give *A Little Bit - Supertramp



GIVE Peace a Chance ~ John Lennon


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Fat *Chance* Hotel - Public Image Ltd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heartbreak *Hotel *- Elvis Presley


----------



## hikerman

HOTEL California ~ Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*California *Deamin' - Mamas & Papas


----------



## Roll_Bones

*California* Girls - Van Halen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

West End *Girls* - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## LPBeier

Wild Wild *West *- Will Smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild*fire - Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fire* In The Hole - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hole *In The World - The Eagles


----------



## hikerman

Rockin' in the Free WORLD  ~ Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free *Your Mind - En Vogue


----------



## hikerman

MIND Games  John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

hikerman said:


> MIND Games  John Lennon



Heaven Is In Your *Mind* - Traffic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tears in *Heaven *- Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Tears in *Heaven *- Eric Clapton



*Heaven* Tonight - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tonight*, *Tonight*, *Tonight *- Genesis


----------



## LPBeier

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Air *That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## LPBeier

*Breathe *- Jonny Diaz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hear You *Breathe *- Willie Nile


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Hear You *Breathe *- Willie Nile



*Hear* My Train a Comin - The Fabulous Jimi Hendrix!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Train *To Birmingham - Cross Canadian Ragweed


----------



## Roll_Bones

Night *Train* - Guns and Roses.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train *to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## LPBeier

*Last *Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dance *With Me - Orleans


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Dance *With Me - Orleans



_I Could Have *Danced* All Night_   Julie Andrews in _My Fair Lady_


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big City *Night*s - Scorpions.


----------



## LPBeier

Living For The *City *- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer in the *City *- The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Summer*time Blues - The Who.


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue *Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Smoky Mountain *Rain *- Ronny Milsap


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Don't Let The *Rain* Come Down - The Brother's Four


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Let the* Sun Go *Down *On Me - Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't* It Make Ya Feel - Headpins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't *Let the Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## LPBeier

*Catch *A Falling Star - Perry Como


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Catch *A Falling Star - Perry Como



Highway *Star* - Deep Purple.


----------



## LPBeier

Life Is A *Highway *- Tom Cochrane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's *Life *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*That's *The Way (I Like It) - KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Way *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*My* Love - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Did you know that Paul McCartney was in another group before Wings?

All You Need Is *Love *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Need* Your Love - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby I *Need Your Lov*in' -  The Four Tops


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Did you know that Paul McCartney was in another group before Wings?



Gee, know I had never heard that before!


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby *Don't Get Hooked On Me - Mac Davis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* - My all time favorite Shania Twain song


----------



## Mad Cook

Rikki *Don't *Lose That Number.....Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lose *My Breath - Destiny's Child


----------



## Roll_Bones

Locomotive* Breath* - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Breath *and a Scream - Pearl Jam


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Scream* - Billy Idol.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Scream *Thy Last *Scream *- Pink Floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Last* Time - Bread.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *Is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wild *Side* - Motley Crue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walk on the *Wild Side* - Lou Reed


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk *of Life - Dire Straights


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk *Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## LPBeier

*Man* I Feel *Like* A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Girl is a *Woman *Now - The Union Gap


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This Girl is a *Woman *Now - The Union Gap



Southern *Girl*s - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Southern *Cross - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## LPBeier

I *Cross *My Heart - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Heart *Is a Lonely Hunter - Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Heart *Is a Lonely Hunter - Reba McEntire



Owner of a *Lonely* Heart - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Owner *Of The Store - BJ Thomas


----------



## Roll_Bones

Love in *Store* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It Hurts To Be In *Love *- Gene Pitney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It Hurts To Be In *Love *- Gene Pitney



Love *Hurts* - Nazareth


----------



## Mad Cook

Everybody *Hurts *- R.E.M.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everybody *Plays The Fool - The Main Ingredient


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ship Of* Fools* - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ship *Ahoy - Frank Zappa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ship *Ahoy - Frank Zappa



The Crystal* Ship* - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crystal* Blue Persuasion - Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Crystal* Blue Persuasion - Tommy James & The Shondells



*Crystal* Ball - STYX


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ball* of Confusion - The Temptations


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Ball* of Confusion - The Temptations


*
Confusion* - Alice in Chains


----------



## ixamnis

Land of *Confusion* - Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Land *of a Thousand  Dances - Wilson Pickett


----------



## ixamnis

A *Thousand* Miles - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Can See For *Miles* - The Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

Eight *Miles* High - The Byrds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*High *Wire - Men At Work


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *High *Wire - Men At Work



Live *Wire* - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Live *and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Live *and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings



Born To *Die* - Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *in East L.A. - Cheech Marin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Enter From The* East* - Jewel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Girl *From *Ipanema -  Astrud Gilberto and Stan Getz


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Come* From* The Water - The Toadies.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Water*falls - TLC


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Water*falls - TLC



Smoke On The *Water* - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Smoke *Gets in Your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Smoke *Gets in Your Eyes - The Platters



Big *Eyes* - Cheap Trick


----------



## LPBeier

*Blue *On Blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

lpbeier said:


> *blue *on blue - bobby vinton



Say what?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This should cover Roll Bones' and LPBeier's posts

*Blue **Eyes *Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This should cover Roll Bones' and LPBeier's posts
> 
> *Blue **Eyes *Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson



Far *Cry* - Rush


----------



## ixamnis

So *Far* Away - Carole King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walk *Away *Renee - The left Banke


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*This *Magic Moment - Jay and the Americans


----------



## LPBeier

I could have sworn I put in one with the explanation for my out of nowhere title! 

Oh well, hopefully this one is correct! 

Black *Magic *Woman - Carlos Santana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Can Do *Magic* - America


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Magic* Road - Al Green


----------



## LPBeier

Country *Road*s - John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Out in the *Country *- Three Dog Night


----------



## LPBeier

Shout it *Out *Loud - KISS


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shout *At The Devil - Motley Crue


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Shout *At The Devil - Motley Crue



*Shout* and Shimmy - The Who.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shimmy Shimmy* Koko Bop - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## Roll_Bones

Unskinny* Bop* - Poison.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Skinny* Boy - Chicago


----------



## Roll_Bones

Animal *Boy* - The Ramones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Animal *Kingdom - Prince


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Animal *Kingdom - Prince



Possum *Kingdom* - The Toadies.

Really good song BTW!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tonight I'm Playin' *Possum *- Randy Travis


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tonight* It's You - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby *It's You* - The Shirelles if you're my age, The Beatles if you're younger, and Jojo if you're REALLY young!


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Baby* Snakes - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Snakes *and Ladders - Joni Mitchell


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Baby *It's You* - The Shirelles if you're my age, The Beatles if you're younger, and Jojo if you're REALLY young!



I guess that makes me your age, Sir.


Spiders & *Snakes *- Jim Stafford


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I am not even going to ask how you got Spiders and Snakes out of Baby It's You! I will just go with the flow.

Return Of The *Spiders *- Alice Cooper


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Snakes *and Ladders - Joni Mitchell



Jacobs *Ladder* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Jacobs *Ladder* - Rush




we've moved on from snakes, we're into spiders now!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jacob Green - Johnny Cash


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I am not even going to ask how you got Spiders and Snakes out of Baby It's You! I will just go with the flow.
> 
> Return Of The *Spiders *- Alice Cooper



I didn't silly. I was just replying to that one. My answer totally follows Snakes and Ladders.

This time I will do it in two posts so it doesn't confuse you


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Jacob Green - Johnny Cash



*Green *Green Grass Of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where The *Green Grass* Grows - Tim McGraw


----------



## Roll_Bones

Another *Green* World - Brian Eno


----------



## LPBeier

*Another *Saturday Night - Cat Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Saturday *In the Park - Chicago


----------



## LPBeier

MacArthur *Park *- Sir Richard Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> MacArthur *Park *- Sir Richard Harris



Lakeside *Park* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Itchicoo *Park - Small Faces


----------



## Roll_Bones

Asbury *Park* - King Crimson.


----------



## LPBeier

The Rain The *Park *and Other Things - The Cowsills


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## LPBeier

The *Summer *of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Boys of *Summer *- Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The Boys of *Summer *- Don Henley



*Summer*time Blues - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blues *before Sunrise - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

Wake Me Up *Before *You Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whisky a *Go-Go* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## LPBeier

Going to a *Go-Go* - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> Going to a *Go-Go* - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles



*Going* For The One - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One *- Three Dog Night


----------



## LPBeier

My *One *And Only - Etta James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only *the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

Sargeant Pepper's *Lonely *Heart's Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Band* on the Run - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Run* To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## LPBeier

*You *Make Me Feel Brand New - The Stylistics, Simply Red


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Brand* New Day - Eurythmics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Our *Day *Will Come - Ruby & the Romantics


----------



## LPBeier

*Will *You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - Carole King


----------



## ixamnis

LPBeier said:


> *Will *You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - Carole King





*Still*, you turn me on - Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Turn *Your Love Around - George Benson


----------



## LPBeier

*Turn *The Beat *Around *- Gloria Estavan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Got *the Beat* - The Go-Go's:


----------



## LPBeier

She's *Got *a Way - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*She's *About a Mover - Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## Lance Bushrod

*She's* not there - The Zombies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*There* Goes My Baby - The Drifters


----------



## LPBeier

Be *My Baby* - The Ronettes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby *Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## Lance Bushrod

*Baby*, I Need Your Lovin - Four Tops


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Need* You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## LPBeier

How Do *You *Like Me *Now*? - Toby Keith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Like *Bread and Butter - The New Beats


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bread*line - Megadeath


----------



## LPBeier

If you can stretch the rules so can I! 

I Walk The *Line *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Walk the *Line *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Walk* This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I Walk The *Line *- Johnny Cash





Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Walk the *Line *- Johnny Cash



Gee, too bad I didn't think of that


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> *Walk* This Way - Aerosmith



The *Way *We Were - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*We Were* Us - Keith Urban & Miranda Lambert


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Us* and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## LPBeier

Just The Two Of *Us *- Grover Washington Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Two of* Me, *Two of* You - Jackson Browne


----------



## LPBeier

*Me *and *You* and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Me *and *You* and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo



*Dog* Years - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Next Thirty *Years *- Tim McGraw


----------



## LPBeier

Reeling In The *Years *- Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Reeling *& Rocking - Chuck Berry


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rocking* On Stage - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stage* Fright - Bob Dylan


----------



## IronDioPriest

Bright Light *Fright* - Aerosmith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Light* My Fire - The Doors


----------



## IronDioPriest

Ring of *Fire* - Johnny Cash


----------



## LPBeier

This Diamond *Ring *- Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## IronDioPriest

*Diamond*s and Rust - Joan Baez/Judas Priest


----------



## LPBeier

*Diamonds *- Rhianna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Diamond* Girls - Neil Diamond


----------



## LPBeier

*Diamond Girl* - Seals & Crofts


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Diamond* Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## LPBeier

Who Let The *Dogs *Out? - Baha Men


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let *It Be-  The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Let* It Rock - The Yardbirds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*R.O.C.K* in the USA - Johnny Cougar, John Cougar Mellencamp, or John Mellencamp, depending on when you first heard it.


----------



## LPBeier

Born *In The USA* - Bruce Springsteen or the BOSS!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *in East L.A. - Cheech Marin


----------



## LPBeier

*East *To West - Casting Crowns


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*West* End Girls – Pet Shop Boys


----------



## LPBeier

Uptown *Girl *- Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Uptown *Funk - Mark Ronson & Bruno Mars


----------



## Roll_Bones

Overpowered By* Funk* - The Clash.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Funk*y Town - Lipps Inc.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Funk*y Town - Lipps Inc.



Ghost *Town* - Cheap Trick


----------



## LPBeier

*Town *Without Pitty - Gene Pitney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

With Or *Without *You - U2


----------



## Roll_Bones

Eyes *Without *A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pretty Little Angel *Eyes *- Curtis Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

One *Little* Victory - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One *More Day - Diamond Rio


----------



## LPBeier

No *More *Mister Nice Guy - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mister *Sandman - The Chordettes


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mister* Love - The Toadies.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *the One You're With - Crosby, Stills & Nash (Young came later)


----------



## LPBeier

*You're* Still *The One* - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Still *Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - U2


----------



## LPBeier

Lost and *Found *- Ellie Goulding


----------



## Roll_Bones

Loved and *Lost* - Nazareth.


----------



## LPBeier

When Will I Be *Loved*? - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*When *a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like *A Woman* - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Feel* Like Making Love - Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

I *Feel* Free - Cream.


----------



## LPBeier

*Free *Falling - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Help Me I'm *Falling *- Hank Locklin


----------



## LPBeier

*Fallin*' - Alicia Keys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Could It Be I'm *Falling *In Love - The Spinners


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Falling* Down - Staind


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* By The River - Neil Young


----------



## LPBeier

*The River* - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yellow *River *- Christie


----------



## LPBeier

*Yellow *Submarine - Beatles


----------



## 4mywife

Tie a Yellow Ribbon (round the old oak tree) by Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## Roll_Bones

Pretty Pink *Ribbon* - Cake


----------



## LPBeier

*Pretty *In *Pink *- The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pretty *Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Attack Of The Fifty Foot *Woman* - The Tubes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heart *Attack* - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dragon *Attack* - Queen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stop *Dragon* My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Stop *Dragon* My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty



Groan  

Puff The Magic *Dragon *- Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I figured I'd save the EASY one for someone else!

You Can Do *Magic *- America


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Magic* Bus - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Wheels on the *Bus *- Barney the Dinosaur

*DON'T JUDGE ME!!!!*


----------



## LPBeier

I would never judge anyone quoting Barney songs. I nannied for 8 years and probably saw every episode!  

Hell On *Wheels *- Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hell *Yeah - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## LPBeier

Highway to *Hell *- AC/DC


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shining *Star *- The Manhattans


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Star* - The Cult


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Don't Have to Be a *Star *- Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis, Jr.


----------



## LPBeier

Super*star* - The Carpenters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Super *Hero - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nobody's *Hero* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're *Nobody *Called Today - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Today* - Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Live For *Today *- The Grass Roots:


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Live* and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

And When I *Die* -  Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Never* Die* - Creed.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Never* My Love - The Association


----------



## Roll_Bones

I *Never* Cry - Alice Cooper


----------



## LPBeier

*Cry*ing In The Chapel - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Far *Cry* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Ago and *Far* Away - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bombs *Away* - The Police.


----------



## LPBeier

Up Up and *Away *- The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Up *Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

Around The* Bend* - Pearl Jam.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Get *Around* - The Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

When I *Get *Where I am Going - Brad Paisley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When *Am I Going* to Make a Living - Sade


----------



## LPBeier

*Living *For The City - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer in the City - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## LPBeier

The Boys Of *Summer *- Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Summer*time Blues - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Summertime *- Roger Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Summertime* - Janis Joplin.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Summertime *- Mungo Jerry


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Summertime* Rolls - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Thunder *Rolls *- Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Thunder* Struck - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Thunder *on the Mountain - Bob Dylan


----------



## LPBeier

Rocky *Mountain* Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rocky* Raccoon -  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rocky* Mountain High - John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black *Mountain* Side - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black *Is *Black *- Los Bravos,


----------



## 4mywife

Black Velvet - Alanah Miles


----------



## LPBeier

Blue *Velvet *- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue*berry Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## LPBeier

City On The *Hill *- Casting Crowns


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This *City* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big *City* Lights - The Scorpions


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harbor *Lights *- The Platters


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lights* - Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Night The *Lights *Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## LPBeier

Midnight Train To *Georgia* - Gladys Night & the Pips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After *Midnight *- Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

*Midnight *At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Midnight* Sun - Duran Duran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Let the *Sun *Catch You Crying - Gerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't Let The Sun* Go Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go Down* Gamblin' - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stars Look* Down* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Stars *- Grace Potter And The Nocturnals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stars *and Stripes Forever - John Philip Sousa


----------



## LPBeier

*Forever *- Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forever* Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone Dead *Forever* - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heart Of *Stone* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Heart Of *Stone* - The Rolling Stones



*Heart* Of The Sunrise - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

*Heart Of* Glass - Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walking On Broken *Glass *- Annie Lennox


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Walking On Broken *Glass *- Annie Lennox



*Glass* Onion - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Onion *Song - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## LPBeier

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Old Fashioned Love *Song* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Old Fashioned* Man - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## LPBeier

*Old Man* - Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man *to *Man *- Gary Allan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Digital *Man* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Witchy *Woman - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

LA *Woman* - The Doors.


----------



## LPBeier

Black Magic *Woman *- Santana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That Old *Black Magic* - Louis Prima & Keely Smith


----------



## Roll_Bones

Back in *Black* - AC DC


----------



## LPBeier

*Back *In The USSR - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

National Anthem of *USSR *- The Red Army Choir


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Anthem* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

You guys sure aren't making this easy!  

*Anthem *- Josh Groban (from Chess)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cheyenne *Anthem* -  Kansas.


----------



## LPBeier

I got Nothing!


----------



## Roll_Bones

Five Percent For *Nothing* - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

Sneaky!

*Nothing *From Nothing - Billy Preston


----------



## Roll_Bones

Something For *Nothing* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

Tell Me *Something *Good - Rufus and Chaka Khan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Show Don't *Tell* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

The *Show *Must Go On - Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> The *Show *Must Go On - Queen



*Show* Me - The Pretenders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Show Me *The Way To Go Home - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## LPBeier

*Show Me The Way* - Peter Frampton


----------



## Roll_Bones

No *Way* - Humble Pie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tell Her *No *- The Zombies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Come Around Here *No* More - Tom Petty


----------



## LPBeier

*More *Than Words - Extreme


----------



## RVcook

She's got a way with words- Blake Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*She's got a way* - Billy Joel


----------



## LPBeier

*She's *Gone - Hall & Oates


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stay *Gone *- Jimmy Wayne


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stay* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay *With Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

Roll *With Me* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roll *On Eighteen Wheeler - Alabama


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rock n *Roll* High School - Ramones.


----------



## RVcook

I love rock and roll- Joan Jett and the Black Hearts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock and Roll* is Here to Stay - Danny and the Juniors


----------



## RVcook

Doesn't Anybody Stay Together Anymore - Phil Collins.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy *Together *- The Turtles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bleed *Together* - Soundgarden.

_RIP - Chris Cornell_


----------



## LPBeier

Let's Stay *Together *- Al Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let's *Make a Night to Remember - Bryan Adams


----------



## LPBeier

*Night To Remember* - Prism


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Re-mem-mem, re-mem-mem-mem-ber. Re-mem-mem, re-mem-mem-mem-ber. Re-mem-mem, re-mem-mem-mem-ber then, then 

*Remember *Then - The Earls


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Will *Remember* - The Cranberries.


----------



## LPBeier

*You Will* (The Own Song) - Jennifer Hudson & Jennifer Nettles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Will You* Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## LPBeier

*Love Me* Like *You *Do - Ellie Goulding


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Love Me* Like *You *Do - Ellie Goulding



*Like* A Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cover of the *Rolling Stone* - Dr. Hook


----------



## LPBeier

*Cover *Girl - New Kids On The Block


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Georgy Girl - The Seekers


----------



## LPBeier

Come Back When You Grow Up *Girl *- Bobby Vee


----------



## forty_caliber

*Come* Together - The Beatles

.40


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy *Together *- The Turtles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Happy* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You've Made Me So Very *Happy *- Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shiny* Happy* People - REM


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*People *- Barbra Streisand


----------



## LPBeier

Short *People *- Randy Newman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Short *And Curlies - The Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

Talk *And*... - Joe Stanton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Talk *Too Much - Joe Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Talk* to Ya Later -The Tubes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

See You *Later*, Alligator - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sooner or *Later* - The Alan Parson's Project.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sooner* Than *Later *- Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Faster *Sooner* - David Gray

_I have no idea who he is_.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Faster *Gun - Little Big Town


----------



## Roll_Bones

Happiness is a Warm* Gun* - John Lennon.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Happiness *Stan - Small Faces


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Happiness* - Collective Soul.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Happiness *- Connie Francis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Feed *My* Frankenstein - Alice Copper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Siege And Investiture Of Baron Von *Frankenstein*'s Castle At Weisseria - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Castle* Walls - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another Brick In The *Wall *- Pink Floyd.


----------



## LPBeier

*Another *Saturday Night - Cat Stevens


----------



## Roll_Bones

One Thing Leads To *Another* - The Fixx


----------



## LPBeier

*Lead *Me On - Maxine Nightingale


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Lead Me On* - Neil Sedaka


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Don't* Want To Wait Anymore - The Tubes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Can *Wait *Forever- Air Supply


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'll *Wait* - Van Halen.


----------



## LPBeier

Right Here *Wait*ing - Richard Marx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bloody Well *Right *- Supertramp


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bloody* Mary Morning - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Beautiful *Morning *- The Rascals


----------



## LPBeier

Scars To Your *Beautiful* - Alessia Cara


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tattoos and *Scars *- Montgomery Gentry


----------



## LPBeier

Leather *And *Lace - Don Henley & Stevie Nicks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boots of Spanish *Leather *- Bob Dylan


----------



## LPBeier

These *Boots *Are Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just a *Walking *in the Rain - Johnnie Ray


----------



## LPBeier

Blame it On The *Rain *- Those guys no one talks about anymore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blame it on the *Bossa Nova - Eydie Gormé


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blame* - Collective Soul


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blame It On Your Lyin' Cheatin' Heart - Patty Loveless


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Heart* of the Sunrise - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunrise*, Sunset - Fiddler On The Roof


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunset *Grill - Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Waterloo *Sunset* - The Kinks.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Waterloo *- ABBA


----------



## Roll_Bones

Walk on *Water* - Eddie Money.


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk *On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild *Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wild* Hearted Son - The Cult


----------



## LPBeier

*Son *Of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Son *of a *Son *of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Son* Of A Gun - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happiness is a Warm *Gun* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Gun* - Soundgarden

RIP Chris.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gun Shot - Nicki Minaj


----------



## LPBeier

I *Shot *The Sherrif - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shot *of Love - AC/DC


----------



## LPBeier

Stop! In The Name Of *Love *- The Supremes (Before it was officially "Diana Ross &")


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Got a *Name *- Jim Croce


----------



## Roll_Bones

Where The Streets Have No *Name* - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On the *Street *Where You Live - Vic Damone


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> On the *Street *Where You Live - Vic Damone



*Street* Fighting Man - Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kung Fu *Fighting *- Carl Douglas


----------



## Roll_Bones

Go Down* Fighting* - Nazareth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go Down* Gambling - Blood, Sweat and Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Wont Back *Down* - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

George W. Bush's favorite song:

*Won't *Get Fooled Again - The Who


----------



## LPBeier

What Kind Of *Fool *Am I? - Anthony Newley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ship of *Fools* - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ship *Ahoy - Frank Zappa


----------



## LPBeier

On The Good *Ship *Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Crystal *Ship* - The doors.


----------



## LPBeier

*Crystal *Blue Persuasion - Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Blue *- The Fleetwoods


----------



## LPBeier

*Mr*. Bojangles - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mister *Moon And *Mister *Sun - Human League


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Mister *Moon And *Mister *Sun - Human League



Village of The *Sun* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Village *Idiot - Van Morrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

American *Idiot* - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American *Pie - Don McLean


----------



## Roll_Bones

*American* Woman - The Guess Who.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Am *Woman *- Helen Reddy


----------



## LPBeier

*I Am* I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Said* I Loved You, But I Lied - Michael Bolton


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Could Have *Lied* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Could* It Be I'm Falling In Love - The Spinners


----------



## LPBeier

*Fallin*' - Alicia Keys


----------



## Roll_Bones

LPBeier said:


> *Fallin*' - Alicia Keys



Free *Fallin* - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Help Me I'm *Fallin' *- Hank Locklin


----------



## LPBeier

Please *Please Me* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Please* Forgive Me - Bryan Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forgive *Me Love - Alanis Morissette


----------



## LPBeier

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You *Love Me* - The Contours


----------



## Roll_Bones

I think I'm In *Love* - Eddie Money


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I'm* Not *In Love* - 10cc


----------



## LPBeier

*I'm Not* Lisa - Jessi Colter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Not *Enough Love In the World - Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Believe It Or* Not* - Nickleback


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Believe* - Elvis Presley


----------



## LPBeier

*Believe *It Or Not - Joey Scarbury
(Theme to The Greatest American Hero)


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Power To *Believe* - King Crimson


----------



## LPBeier

*The Power* Of Love - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Power *to the People - John Lennon


----------



## LPBeier

*People *- Barbra Streisand


----------



## Roll_Bones

I've Seen All Good *People* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I've Seen All* In This World I Care To See - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Vagabonds Of The Western *World* - Thin Lizzy.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Vagabond *Virgin - Traffic (Steve Winwood)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Like a *Virgin* - Madonna.


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Do Me *Like *That - Tom Petty


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rikki *Don't* Loose That Number - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Number *One - Boy George


----------



## LPBeier

I'm Not The Only *One *- Sam Smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only *the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

*Lonely *Boy - Paul Anka


----------



## Roll_Bones

Owner Of A* Lonely* Heart - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Owner *Of The Store - Bj Thomas


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Owner* Of A lonely Heart - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> *Owner* Of A lonely Heart - Yes.



You said that yesterday!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Heart *is a Lonely Hunter -  Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> You said that yesterday!



On Friday I was using *Owner. * Not *Lonely*.



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The *Heart *is a Lonely Hunter -  Reba McEntire



*Heart*s - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart *- D.H.T.


----------



## LPBeier

Now, boys, I can't leave you for a day without you fighting! 



Roll_Bones said:


> On Friday I was using *Owner. * Not *Lonely*.



*Heart *of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He started it! 

Walking on Broken *Glass *- Annie Lennox


----------



## LPBeier

*Walking *In Memphis - Marc Cohn


----------



## Roll_Bones

Electric *Memphis* Hip Shake - The Cult


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shake *the Sugar Tree - Pam Tillis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Joshua *Tree* - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Joshua *Fit the Battle of Jericho - Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Mad Cook

“*Battle *Cry,” Jack White


----------



## LPBeier

Don't *Cry *For Me Argentina - Madonna, Patty Lapone...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Cry* Joni - Conway Twitty


----------



## Roll_Bones

Far *Cry* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Far *East Man - George Harrison


----------



## LPBeier

I'll Make A *Man *Out Of You - Donny Osmond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Out of* Touch - Hall & Oates


----------



## Roll_Bones

Secrete* Touch* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Touch *Me In The Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## LPBeier

The *Morning *After - Maureen McGovern


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*After *the Lovin' - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## LPBeier

*Loving *You - The incredible gone-too-soon Minnie Ripperton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Over *You *- Miranda Lambert


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hand *Over* Fist - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Put Your *Hand *in the *Hand *- Ocean


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hand* Me Down World - The Guess Who!


----------



## Mad Cook

"What a Wonderful *World*" - Louis armstrong


----------



## LPBeier

A *World *Without Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hole In The *World *- The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

30 Days In The *Hole* - Humble Pie.


----------



## LPBeier

Wasted *Days *and Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wasted *Youth - Meat Loaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

Life *Wasted* - Pearl Jam.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's *Life *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*That's *The Way (I Like It) - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## LPBeier

*My *Guy - Mary Wells


----------



## Roll_Bones

Finding *My* Way - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Finding *It Rough - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Tumble In The *Rough* - STP.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tumbling *Tumble*weeds- Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tumbling* Dice - Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One More Roll Of The *Dice *- Brooks & Dunn


----------



## LPBeier

*Roll *Over Beethoven - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beethoven - Annie Lennox


----------



## LPBeier

A Fifth Of *Beethoven *- Walter Murphy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Firth of *Fifth *- Genesis


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Fifth* Door - Mannheim Steamroller


----------



## LPBeier

Lookin' Out My Back *Door* - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back Door* Man - The Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cinderella* Man* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Death of *Cinderella* - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Cinderella* Sunshine - Paul Revere and The Raiders.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine *Superman - Donovan


----------



## LPBeier

*Superman*'s Song - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Roll_Bones

I am *Superman* - REM


----------



## LPBeier

*I Am* I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Said* a Prayer - Pam Tillis


----------



## LPBeier

I Say A Little *Prayer* For You - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Roll_Bones

Idiot *Prayer* - Porcupine Tree.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Idiot *Bastard Son - Frank Zappa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Useful *Idiot* - Tool


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Idiot *Wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wind* Of Change - Scorpions.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Change *the World - Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Perpetual *Change* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Perpetual *Motion - Procol Harum


----------



## Roll_Bones

Emotions in *Motion* - Billy Squire.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poetry *in Motion* - Johnny Tillotson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time And *Motion* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, finally you boys are giving me something to work with! 

*Time *In A Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bottle* of Red Wine - Eric Clapton


----------



## LPBeier

I have to do this one. 

Red *Red Wine* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bottle of *Wine *- The Fireballs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Message in a* Bottle* - The Police


----------



## LPBeier

*Message *Man - Twenty One Pilots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nowhere *Man *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Miracles Out Of *Nowhere* - Kansas.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Pocketful of *Miracles *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Man of* Miracles* - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man*! I Feel Like a Woman! (don't read anything into that!) - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Sir, I won't touch it! 

*Feel Like* Makin' Love - Bad Company


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Gonna Make You *Love *Me - The Supremes & The Temptations


----------



## LPBeier

*Make You* Feel My* Love* - Adele, Bob Dylan, Garth Brooks, Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Feel* So Slow - Porcupine Tree.


----------



## LPBeier

*Slow *Hand - Pointer Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Put Your *Hand* in the *Hand* - Ocean


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hand* of Fate - Rolling Stones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fate *Stay With Me - Alanis Morissette


----------



## LPBeier

*Stay With Me* - Sam Smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay* Just A Little Bit Longer ~ Maurice Williams and The Zodiacs


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stay* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay *Gone - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## LPBeier

*Gone*, Gone, Gone - Phillip Phillips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Thrill is *Gone* - B.B. King


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shoot To *Thrill* - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shoot *'Em Down = Twisted Sister


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shoot* High Aim Low - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Aim *High - John Legend


----------



## Roll_Bones

Low Spark Of* High* Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burnin' Down the *Spark *- Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Burnin* Alive - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stayin' *Alive *- The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

I'm *Alive *- Celine Dion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I'm *Sorry - Brenda Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Not *Sorry* - The Cranberries.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, *Not Sorry* - Demi Levato


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sorry *Seems to Be the Hardest Word - Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

*Word*s - The Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Word *of Mouth - The Kinks


----------



## LPBeier

*Word *of God Speak - Mercy Me


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Speak *Softly Love - Andy Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Speak* Now or Forever Hold your Piece - Cheap Trick


----------



## LPBeier

It's *Now or* Never - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Never *My Love - The Association


----------



## LPBeier

*My Love* - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *to *Love *You Baby - Donna Summer


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby Love* - The Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Having My *Baby *- Paul Anka


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Baby* Snakes - Frank Zappa.


----------



## LPBeier

I Don't Like Spiders And *Snakes *- Jim Stafford


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Return Of The *Spiders* - Alice Cooper


----------



## LPBeier

*Return *To Sender - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Return *to Me - Dean Martin


----------



## LPBeier

*Me *& Mr. Jones - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Roll_Bones

Casey *Jones* - Grateful Dead


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I am really going to do this...

Me and Mrs. *Jones* - Billy Paul


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Me and* My Shadow - Frank Sinatra & Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shadow* of the Sun - Audioslave.


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Let *The Sun* Go Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Let the Sun* Catch You Crying - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## LPBeier

*Catch *A Falling Star - Perry Como


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shining *Star *- Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Star*s Look Down - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Bring Me *Down *- The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Don't Bring Me *Down *- The Beatles



Maybe ELO?

*Bring *It On Home To *Me *- Sam Cooke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Soory, eh. I was actually thinking of Don't *LET *me down by the Beatles.

Green, Green Grass of *Home *- Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Green* River - CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yellow *River *- Christie


----------



## LPBeier

The *River *- Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lazy *River *- The Mills Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*Lazy *Bones - Leon Redbone (and many many others)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bad to the *Bone *- George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Roll The *Bone*s - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Love Rock & *Roll *- Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## LPBeier

*Rock and Roll* Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock and Roll* is here to Stay - Danny & the Juniors


----------



## LPBeier

*Stay* with Me - Sam Smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay *Gone - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## LPBeier

She *Gone *and Went - Stanton Jensen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Devil *Went* Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## Roll_Bones

Friend of the *Devil* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Miss My *Friend* - Darryl Worley


----------



## LPBeier

*Miss* You Like Crazy - Natalie Cole


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Crazy* on You - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stuck *On You* - Lionel Richie


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stuck* With Me - Green Day


----------



## LPBeier

Will You Still Love *Me* Tomorrow? - Carole King & Countless others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love, Me* - Collin Raye


----------



## LPBeier

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *Me Tonight - Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Take Me Home *Tonight* - Eddie Money.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take Me* In Your Arms and Love Me - Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## LPBeier

In The *Arms* of *Love *- Michael Bolton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Arms *of Mary - Keith Urban


----------



## Roll_Bones

Last Dance With *Mary* Jane - Tom Petty RIP.


----------



## LPBeier

*Last Dance* - Donna Summer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last *Train to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fast *Train* - Van Morrison.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fast *Car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## LPBeier

Drive My *Car *- The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Drive *Me Home -  Foghat


----------



## Roll_Bones

Love *Drive* - Scorpions


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All You Need is *Love* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't* Need* A Gun - Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happiness Is A Warm *Gun *-The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Janie's Got a *Gun* - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Got* To Get You Into My Life - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

A Day in the *Life *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Bet Your* Life* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Better *You Bet* - The Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Better* Man - Pearl Jam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man*, I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

*Feel Like* Makin' Love - Bad Company


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Making *Memories of Us - Keith Urban


----------



## Roll_Bones

Careless *Memories* - Duran Duran


----------



## LPBeier

*Careless *Whisper - George Michael


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Whisper *in the Night - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## LPBeier

*Night *Moves - Bob Seeger


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heat of the *Night* - Bryan Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Heat *is On- Glenn Frey


----------



## LPBeier

*Heat *Wave - Martha & The Vandellas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Catch a *Wave *- The Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

*Catch *A Falling Star - Perry Como


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Don't Have to be a *Star *- Marilyn McCoo & Billy Davis Jr.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Highway *Star* - Deep Purple.


----------



## LPBeier

Ventura *Highway *- America


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ventura* Boulevard - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Boulevard* of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> *Boulevard* of Broken Dreams - Green Day



I was trying to remember that one!

*Broken *Wings - Mr. Mister


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wind Beneath My *Wings* - Bette Midler


----------



## LPBeier

When The *Wild* Wind Blows - Iron Maiden

Yes, I was once into heavy metal!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Any Way The *Wind Blows* - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention (and I bet you thought that necessity was the mother of invention, didn't you?)


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Any Way The *Wind Blows* - Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention (and I bet you thought that necessity was the mother of invention, didn't you?)



No, I always knew it was Frank! 

*Blow*ing In The *Wind* - Bob Dylan

Can we make it four songs in a row with the same two words?


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Way The *Wind* Blows - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Any *Way *You Want It - Journey


----------



## Roll_Bones

Walk This *Way* - Aerosmith


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk *Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Walk *the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk *Like A Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*A Man* Will Be *a Man* - Isaac Hayes


----------



## LPBeier

The Candy *Man *- Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Candy *Girl - The Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Candy* Store Rock - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dime *Store *Cowgirl- Kacey Musgraves


----------



## Mad Cook

*Store *Room - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Room *to Breathe - Hall And Oates


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Room* At The Top - Tom Petty "RIP"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The View From The *Top *- Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sitting On *Top* Of The World - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sitting *At the Wheel - The Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sitting *At the Wheel - The Moody Blues



Big *Wheel* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

Spinning *Wheel *- Blood Sweat & Tears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Spinning *Revolver - Will Chase


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Revolver* - Rage Against The Machine.


----------



## LPBeier

So, is that it?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot *Revolver *- Lil Wayne


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Hot *Revolver *- Lil Wayne



*Hot *Blooded - Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hot* Dog - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dog *Breath - Frank Zappa


----------



## LPBeier

Take My *Breath* Away - Berlin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Away *From Home - Sting


----------



## LPBeier

*Home* - Phillip Phillips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet *Home *Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sweet* Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## LPBeier

Lost In My *Emotion*s - Gary Wright


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost *in a *Lost *World - The Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lost* Woman - Yardbirds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I am *Woman *- Helen Reddy


----------



## LPBeier

*I Am* I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Said *I Wasn't Gonna Tell Nobody - Sam & Dave


----------



## Roll_Bones

Live to *Tell* - Madonna


----------



## LPBeier

*Live *& Let Die - McCartney & Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Die *With Your Boots On - Toby Keith


----------



## LPBeier

Whose Bed Have Your *Boots *Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Under* My Wheels - Alice Cooper.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Helen *Wheels *- Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## Roll_Bones

Between The* Wheels* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Between *Midnight and Daylight - Kenny Chesney


----------



## LPBeier

*Midnight *At The Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Midnight *Confessions - The Grassroots


----------



## LPBeier

After *Midnight*- Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*After *The Lovin' - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## LPBeier

*Loving *You - Minnie Ripperton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Living *Loving* Maid - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## LPBeier

*Living *For The City - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This *City *- Starship


----------



## Roll_Bones

The House That  Jack *Built* - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Our *House *- Crosby Stills and Nash (with and without Young)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Red *House* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## LPBeier

Lady In *Red *- Chris DeBurgh


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lady *- Written by Lionel Richie and performed by Kenny Rogers


----------



## LPBeier

Special *Lady *- Ray, Goodman, and Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Midnight *Special *- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Midnight* Sun - Duran Duran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Warmth of the *Sun *- The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Village of The *Sun* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sleeping *Village *- Black Sabbath


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sleeping* In The Ground - Blind Faith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The Ground* Beneath Her Feet - U2


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beneath*, Between and Behind - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Torn *Between *Two Lovers - Mary MacGregor


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Torn* - Creed.


----------



## LPBeier

*Torn *- Natalie Ambrulia (different song)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Torn *Between Temptations - The Turtles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Between* The Wheels - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Watching the *Wheels* - John Lennon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Under My *Wheels* - Alice Cooper


----------



## LPBeier

*Under My* Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just Like Tom *Thumb*'s Blues - Grateful Dead


----------



## LPBeier

*Tom *Dooley - The Kingston Trio


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tom *Sawyer - Rush


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ground Control To Major *Tom* - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Control *Myself - LL Cool J


----------



## LPBeier

Dancing With *Myself *- Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Should Be *Dancing *- Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

I *Should *Have Known Better - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Had I *Known *You Better Then - Hall & Oates


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Had I *Known *You Better Then - Hall & Oates


Sir, you got two points on that one - known & better! 

You *Better *You Bet - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Can *Bet *- Paul McCartney


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bet* Your Life - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Life *in the Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

A Day In The *Life* - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That Will Be the *Day *- Buddy Holly


----------



## LPBeier

*Will *You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles but I still like Carole King's version.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love Me* Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *On The Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rocks *Instead of Rice · Kellie Pickler


----------



## Roll_Bones

Red Beans and* Rice* - Booker T & The MG's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Look At Them *Beans* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't *Look* Around - Mountain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Get *Around* - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'll Stick *Around* - Foo Fighters.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stick *With Me Baby - The Everly Brothers


----------



## LPBeier

*Baby* Love - The Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *to *Love *You *Baby *- Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

The kkk Took My *Baby* Away - Ramones


----------



## LPBeier

Up Up And *Away *- The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Up *Around the Bend - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bend* Down Low - Bob Marley.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down *So *Low *- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## LPBeier

*Down *In The Boondocks - Billie Joe Royal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Boondocks *- Little Big Town


----------



## LPBeier

Sitting On The *Dock *Of The Bay - Otis Redding

(Hey, it's the best I could come up with!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sitting *At the Wheel - The Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wheel* In The Sky - Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Moon And *The Sky* - Sade


----------



## LPBeier

Fly Me To *The Moon* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Old *Moon* Madness - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon *River - Andy Williams


----------



## LPBeier

The *River *- Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dam That* River* - Alice in Chains.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dam *Would Break - Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## LPBeier

The *River *of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Follow That *Dream *- Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Police *Helicopter - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Police* and Thieves - The Clash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gypsies, Tramps And *Thieves *- Cher


----------



## Roll_Bones

Listen Like *Thieves* - Inxs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Listen* to What the Man Said - Paul McCartney


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Listen* To Her Heart - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Heart *is a Lonely Hunter - Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Owner of a *Lonely* *Heart* - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. *Lonely *- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mister*, You're a Better Man Than I - The Yardbirds


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mister* Love - The Toadies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All You Need is *Love *- The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*You Need*ed Me - Anne Murray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just When I *Needed *You Most - Randy Vanwarmer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Things I Miss The *Most* - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Things *We Said Today - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

The *Things We* Do For Love - 10CC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I would *Do *Anything *For Love* - Meat Loaf


----------



## LPBeier

*Anything *Goes - From the musical, also Tony Bennett


----------



## Roll_Bones

Too Much Of *Anything* - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Too Much* Heaven - The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

*Heaven* Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Feel the *Earth *Move - Carole King


----------



## LPBeier

*I Feel* Good - James Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good *Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Sunshine *On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sunshine* Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## LPBeier

For *Your Love* - The Yard Birds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *is a Rose - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every *Rose* Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Thorn *in My Side - The Eurythmics


----------



## LPBeier

Both *Side*s Now - Joanie Mitchell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Both Sides* of the Story - Phil Collins


----------



## Roll_Bones

East Side *Story* - Squeeze


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born in *East *L.A. - Cheech & Chong


----------



## LPBeier

*Born *To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild *World - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## LPBeier

Joy To the *World *- Traditional Carol (not the Three Dog Night version)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sea Of *Joy* - Blind Faith.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beyond the *Sea *- Bobby Darin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beyond* and Before - Yes


----------



## LPBeier

*Before *The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Down to My Last *Teardrop* - Tanya Tucker


----------



## LPBeier

At *Last *- the great Etta James!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last *Train to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Last* Time - Rolling Stones


----------



## LPBeier

*Time *Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*My Side* Of The Bed - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## LPBeier

Whose *Bed *Have Your Boots Been Under? - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

These *Boots *Were Made For Walking - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fairies Wear *Boots* - Black Sabbath


----------



## LPBeier

You *Wear *It Well - Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Well *Respected Man - The Kinks


----------



## LPBeier

I'm A *Man *- Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mr. Tambourine *Man* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I'm A* Woman - Chaka Khan


----------



## LPBeier

Roll_Bones said:


> Mr. Tambourine *Man* - Bob Dylan





Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *I'm A* Woman - Chaka Khan



Sorry, Sir, RB got there first!

*Mr*. Roboto - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mr.* Sun, *Mr.* Moon - Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## phinz

*Sun* King - The Cult

https://youtu.be/bqHIbTNYRW8


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*King *of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Middle Of The* Road* - The Pretenders


----------



## LPBeier

Stuck In The *Middle *With You - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dead Skunk in the *Middle of the Road* - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## LPBeier

Wanted *Dead* Or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Alive* - Pearl Jam


----------



## LPBeier

I'm Alive - Celine Dion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stayin' *Alive *- The Bee Gees


----------



## LPBeier

Why Don't You *Stay *- Bob Seger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* Be Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't *Bring Me Down - ELO


----------



## Roll_Bones

Runnin *Down* A Dream - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream *Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## Roll_Bones

These *Dream*s - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream *a Little *Dream *of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## LPBeier

*Little* Red Corvet - Prince


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Red* Sector A - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Red Red* Wine - Neil Diamond


----------



## LPBeier

Days Of *Wine *And Roses - Andy Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Dozen *Roses *- Shenandoah


----------



## LPBeier

*Two *Out Of Three Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bad *Company - Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

Born Under A *Bad* Sign - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *and Raised in Black and White - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Roll_Bones

Red *White* and Crew - Motley Crue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crew *Slut - Frank Zappa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wicked Sensitive *Crew* - Dropkick Murphy's

I was wrong on 17203.  It should have read, "Red, White and Crue" not Crew.
Sorry about that.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wicked *Messenger - Faces


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Messenger* - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Are *Messengers *- Point To You


----------



## LPBeier

*We Are* The World - USA For Africa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*World *Turning - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Turning* Japanese - The Vapors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Japanese *Hands - Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hands* All Over - Soundgarden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Wanna Kiss You *All Over* - Exile


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Over* Now - Alice in Chains.


----------



## LPBeier

How Do You Like Me *Now*? Toby Keith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Like *a Rolling Stone - Bob Dlyan


----------



## LPBeier

Cover Of The* Rolling Stone* - Dr. Hook & the Medicine Show


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cover *to *Cover *- Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Roll_Bones

Run For *Cover* - Quiet Riot.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Run *For Your Life - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Time Of *Your Life* - Green Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bet *Your Life* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In My *Life *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Miracle Of *Life* - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Miracle *Cure - The Who


----------



## LPBeier

Do You Believe In *Miracles*? - Slade


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't *Believe* a Word - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Word *On a Wing - David Bowie


----------



## LPBeier

Wind Beneath My *Wing*s - Bette Midler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

They Call The *Wind *Mariah - The Kingston Trio


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Wind* Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## LPBeier

*Mary *Did You Know? - Pentatonics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Along Comes *Mary *- The Association


----------



## LPBeier

*Along Came* Jones - Ray Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me and Mrs *Jones *- Billy Paul


----------



## LPBeier

*Mrs*. Brown, You've Got A Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Isn't She *Lovely *- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lovely* Rita - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rita *Ballou - John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

Following *Rita* - Train.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Following *The River -The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Take Me To The *River* - Talking Heads.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks for the fresh Talking Heads earworm!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Down by the *River *- Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Won't Back *Down* - Tom Petty


----------



## LPBeier

*Back *to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black *is *Black *- Los Bravos


----------



## Roll_Bones

Back in *Black* - AC DC


----------



## LPBeier

*Back* In My Baby's Arms Again - George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Open *Arms* - Journey.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Open *Season On My Heart - Tim McGraw


----------



## LPBeier

Time Of The *Season *- The Zombies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Seasons *in the Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## LPBeier

Terry Jacks lived so very close to where I cooked at a camp one summer about 10 years ago. We saw him a few times out and about, at Starbucks, the Farmer's Market and along the beach.

Don't Let *The Sun* Catch You Crying - Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crying *- Roy Orbison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Who's *Crying* Now - Journey.


----------



## LPBeier

*Who's *Loving You - Michael Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Since I've been *Loving* You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Since *I Met You Baby - Sonny James


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ever *Since* The World Began - The Yardbirds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Joy to the *World* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sea of *Joy* - Blind Faith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beyond the *Sea *- Bobby Darin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beyond* and Before - Yes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Before *I Met You - Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Before* And After - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*After *the lovin - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## LPBeier

*Loving *You - Minnie Ripperton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Loving*, Touching, Squeezing - Journey


----------



## LPBeier

*Touch *Me In The Morning - Dianna Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Touch* Me - The Doors.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Touch *Myself - Divinyls


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dancing With *Myself* - Billy Idol.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Should Be *Dancing *- The Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dancing* Fool - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fool* on the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Blueberry *Hill *- Fats Domino


----------



## Roll_Bones

One Tree *Hill* - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tree*'s On Fire - Cledus T. Judd


----------



## LPBeier

Great Balls Of *Fire *- Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Got You by the *Balls* - AC/DC


----------



## LPBeier

I've *Got You* Under My Skin - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Celebrity *Skin - Hole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beauty's Only *Skin* Deep- The Temptations


----------



## LPBeier

Rolling In The *Deep *- Adelle


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Deep* - Pearl Jam


----------



## LPBeier

Truly Madly *Deep*ly - Savage Garden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yours *Truly *- Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## LPBeier

I'm Forever *Yours *- Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strawberry Fields *Forever *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Yours* Is No Disgrace - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Huh?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sorry I was a page behind.

I would Have Waited *Forever* - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

Right Here *Wait*ing - Richard Marx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bloody Well *Right *- Supertramp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Sorry I was a page behind.
> 
> I would Have Waited *Forever* - Yes.



It happens too the best of us!


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Right* In Two - Tool.

_Thanks Sir Loin!_


----------



## LPBeier

Just The *Two *Of Us - Bill Withers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Love Me *Two* Times - Doors


----------



## LPBeier

Will You *Still Love* Me Tomorrow - Carol King and everyone else!

BTW, R_B, that is probably my all time favorite Doors song.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time Stand *Still* - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Time *Won't Let Me - The Outsiders


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Time* And A Word - Yes.


----------



## LPBeier

More Than *Words* Can Say - Alias


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stupid *Words* - Slobberbone.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Be *Stupid *- Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hey *Stupid* - Alice Cooper


----------



## LPBeier

Something *Stupid *- Frank & Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Into *Something *Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## LPBeier

*Good* Vibrations - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Good* News First - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good*bye Cruel World - James Darren


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Be *Cruel *- Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Be* Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

I thought we just did "stupid"! 

*Don't *Do Me Like That - Tom Petty


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Don't* Want To Wait Anymore - The Tubes.


----------



## LPBeier

*Don't Want To *Miss A Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Miss* Sarajevo - U2


----------



## Roll_Bones

Things I *Miss* The Most - Steely Dan


----------



## LPBeier

The *Things *We Do For Love - 10CC


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Things* We Said Today - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Stopped Loving Her *Today *- George Jones


----------



## LPBeier

*Stop *In The Name of *Love *- Diana Ross & the Surpremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Things We Do for *Love *- 10cc


----------



## Roll_Bones

_See post 17321._

Shape Of *Things* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No Matter What *Shape *- The T-Bones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heart *Shape*d Box - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good *Heart*ed Woman - Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Attack Of The Sixty Foot *Woman* - The Tubes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heart *Attack *- Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Straight From The *Heart* - Bryan Adams.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Straight *Up - Paula Abdul


----------



## luckytrim

Wake Me *Up* When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wake* Up Dead Man - U2


----------



## luckytrim

Things to do in Denver when you're *Dead - *Warren Zevon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Things *We Said Today - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Forever Came *Today* - The Supremes.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Forever* Young - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

*Young *blood - the Coasters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blood *Red Roses - Uriah Heep


----------



## luckytrim

Blood *red* and Goin' Down - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Down* On The Corner - CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Standing On The *Corner *- The Four Lads


----------



## luckytrim

*Standing* on the Edge - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Livin' On The *Edge* - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

If You Ain't Lovin', You Ai't *Livin'* - Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

Easy *Livin* - Uriah Heep


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Easy *- The Commodores


----------



## Rocklobster

Easy Like *Sunday* Morning - Lionel Richie


----------



## luckytrim

*Easy *Loving - Freddie Hart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It Don't Come *Easy *- Ringo Starr


----------



## luckytrim

Don't *Come *Home a-Drinkin' - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green Green Grass of *Home *- Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Greasy *Grass* River - Black Crowes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yellow *River *- Christie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mellow *Yellow* - Donovan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Have You Never Been *Mellow *- Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Call Me *Mellow* - Tears For Fears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call Me* - Chris Montez


----------



## roadfix

Love *Me* Tender -  Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

A *Tender* Lie - Restless Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lie *With Me - Lady Antebellum


----------



## roadfix

*Me* and Bobby McGee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bobby *Sox to Stockings - Frankie Avalon


----------



## luckytrim

Red Necks, White *Sox *& Blue Ribbon Beer - Johnny Russell


----------



## Roll_Bones

Titties and *Beer* - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

*Beer *for my Horses - Toby Keith


----------



## roadfix

Wild Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild *Night - John Mellencamp & Me'Shell Ndegeocello


----------



## luckytrim

*Night *Train to Memphis - Jimmy Dean


----------



## roadfix

Midnight *Train* to Georgia


----------



## luckytrim

Walkin' After *Midnight *- Patsy Cline


----------



## roadfix

Time *After* Time


----------



## luckytrim

Better Love Next *Time *- Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Should Have Known *Better *- The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Truth Is, I've Been *Known *to Lie - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I've Been* a Long Time Leaving (But I'll Be a Long Time Gone) - Waylon Jennings


----------



## roadfix

Leaving on a Jet Plane


----------



## luckytrim

That "She's *Leaving*" Feeling - Wilburn Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've Got a *Feeling* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

She *got *the gold mine (I *got *the shaft) - Jerry Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All The *Gold *In California - The Gatlin Brother


----------



## luckytrim

I Struck *Gold *- Forrester Sisters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Seven Cities of *Gold* - Rush.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer in the *City *- Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim

Sin *City *- Dwight yoakum & KD Lang


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sin* - Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Rocklobster

*Original *Sin-Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

It's a *Sin *to Tell a Lie - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Cheated, You *Lie*d - The Shields


----------



## luckytrim

I'd *Lie *to You For Your Love (And That's the Truth!) - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Terrible *Lie* - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## luckytrim

I *Lie *Myself to Sleep - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sleep *Walker - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## luckytrim

The Letter that Johnny *Walker *read - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Four *Letter* Word - Cheap Trick


----------



## luckytrim

I meant Every *Word *He Said - Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen To What The Man *Said * - Wings


----------



## luckytrim

*What *are we doing in love -  
  K. Rogers & D. West


----------



## Roll_Bones

*What* If - Creed


----------



## luckytrim

*What *am I gonna do                                                   
 (with the rest of my life)    -      Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Babe I'm *Gonna* Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Leav*ing on a Jet Plane - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## LPBeier

*Jet *- Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## luckytrim

*Jet *Airliner - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Benny and the *Jets* - Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cool Your *Jets* - The Planet Smashers.


----------



## luckytrim

*Cool *Water - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Water*falls - TLC


----------



## Rocklobster

Smoke on the Water-Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

*Smoke *Along the Track - Various , a hit for Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Along* Comes Mary - The Association


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Wind Cries *Mary* - Jimi Hendix


----------



## luckytrim

When She *Cries *- Restless Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Gypsy *Cried *- Lou Christie


----------



## luckytrim

I’ve *cried *my last tear for you -   Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tear* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## luckytrim

There's a *Tear *in my Beer - Hank Williams & Hank Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beer *Drinkers & Hell Raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## luckytrim

Whiskey bent and *hell *bound  - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Whiskey *Do My Talkin' - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## luckytrim

*Whiskey *River - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big *River* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yellow *River *- Christie


----------



## luckytrim

Mellow *Yellow *- Donovan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Yellow* Submarine - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Yellow *Bird - The Brothers Four


----------



## roadfix

Big Yellow Taxi


----------



## luckytrim

*Big *John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*John*ny Angel - Shelley Fabares


----------



## Roll_Bones

Like An *Angel* - Duran Duran


----------



## roadfix

Fly *Like* an Eagle


----------



## luckytrim

I *Like *Beer - Tom T. Hall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beer* For My Horses - Toby Keith


----------



## roadfix

Horse With No Name


----------



## luckytrim

What’s your Mamma’s *name *child  -  Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sweet *Child* "O" Mine - GNR


----------



## luckytrim

*Sweet *Memories - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Memories* Are Made Of This - Dean Martin


----------



## luckytrim

Burning *Memories *- Ray Price


----------



## roadfix

*Burning* Desire


----------



## luckytrim

*Burning *Love - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *Stinks! - J. Geils band


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stink* Foot - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Shoe Goes On The Other *Foot *Tonight - George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

On the *Other *Hand - Randy Travis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hand *Me Down World - The Guess Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

Reach *Down* - Temple of The Dog


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Reach *Out I'll Be There - Four Tops


----------



## roadfix

Let It *Be*


----------



## luckytrim

Don’t *let *me cross over -  Carl Butler & Pearl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Let* the Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## luckytrim

Mamma's *Don't *let your Babies Grow up to be Cowboys - Waylon & wWillie


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Cowboys* From Hell - Pantera


----------



## luckytrim

My heroes have always been *cowboys *- Willie Nelson


----------



## roadfix

*My* Girl


----------



## luckytrim

*Girl *Happy - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Happy, Happy *Birthday Baby - The Tune Weavers


----------



## luckytrim

He Calls Me *Baby *- Patsy Cline


----------



## Roll_Bones

My Son *Calls* Another Man Daddy - Hank Williams


----------



## roadfix

Father and *Son* - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

Mother Nature's *son *- Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every *Mothers* Son - Pretenders


----------



## luckytrim

A Tombstone *Every *Mile - Dick Curless


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tombstone *Blues -  Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

Highway 40 *Blues *- Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

Lost *Highway *- Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost *without your love- Bread


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lost* For Words - Pink Floyd


----------



## luckytrim

*Words *- the Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do I Have To Say The *Words* - Bryan Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Took the *Words *Right Out of My Mouth - Meat Loaf


----------



## luckytrim

Famous last *words *of a fool   -    George Straight


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fool *on the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Full-grown *fool   *- Mickey Gilley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dancing *Fool* - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

Nobody falls like a *fool  *- Earl Thomas- Conley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nobody *Wants To Be Lonely - Christina Aguilera


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Somebody *wants *me out of the way - George Jones[/FONT]


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Somebody* To Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## luckytrim

*Somebody *lied -  Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Cheated, You *Lied *- The Shields


----------



## luckytrim

Jack Daniel’s, if *you *please    -   David Allen Coe


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Please* Forgive Me - Bryan Adams


----------



## luckytrim

*Please, Please, Please  *-  James Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please* Release Me - Ray Price


----------



## luckytrim

*Please *Pass the Biscuits - Little Jimmy Dickens / Jimmy Dean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Buttermilk *Biscuits *- Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## luckytrim

*Buttermilk *Sky - Dale Evens


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sky* Rider - Foreigner.


----------



## luckytrim

Uneasy *Rider *- Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Uneasy *Street - Pete Townshend


----------



## luckytrim

Back *Street *Affair   -   Webb Pierce


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Street* Rats - Humble Pie


----------



## luckytrim

Lonely *Street *- Andy Williams et al


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Lonely *- Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

It’s *only *make believe  -  Conway Twitty


----------



## Roll_Bones

Something To *Believe* In - Poison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something *Stupid - Frank & Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stupid* Dream - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream *a Little Dream of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## roadfix

Give a *Little* Bit  -  S U P E R T R A M P


----------



## Rocklobster

Little Boxes--Malvina Reynolds..


----------



## luckytrim

*Little *Sister - Elvis / Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sister *Golden Hair - America


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Silver threads & *Golden *Needles  -  Linda Ronstadt[/FONT]


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Golden* Years - David Bowie


----------



## luckytrim

Fifteen *Years *Ago  -  Conway Twitty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fifteen *Years Going Up - George Strait


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Going* For The One - Yes.


----------



## luckytrim

*Going *where the lonely go  -   Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lonely *Women Make Good Lovers - Steve Wariner


----------



## luckytrim

Two Lovers - Mary Wells


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Two* Tickets To Paradise - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

Halfway to *Paradise *- Tony Orlando


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Halfway *Over the Hill - Barry Manilow


----------



## luckytrim

No Getting *Over *Me  -  Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Over* Under and In Between - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mister *In Between* - Leo Sayer


----------



## luckytrim

*Mister *Moonlight  -  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moonlight *Serenade - Chicago (Yes, THAT Chicago!)


----------



## luckytrim

(Showing my age, I would have said "Glenn Miller")

Cowboy *Serenade  *-  Gene Autry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rhinestone *Cowboy *- Glenn Campbell


----------



## luckytrim

The Last *Cowboy *Song  -  Willie & Waylon


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Last* Mall - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

He broke your memory *last *night  -  Reba McEntire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Since You *Broke* My Heart - The Searchers


----------



## luckytrim

*Since *I started drinking again  -  Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Roll_Bones

You're Not *Drinking* Enough - Don Henley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sometimes Love Just Ain't *Enough* - Patti Smyth & Don Henley


----------



## luckytrim

Strong *Enough *to Bend  - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Strong *Enough - Sheryl Crow


----------



## luckytrim

I can’t get close *enough  *-   Exile


----------



## Roll_Bones

To Much Is Not* Enough* - Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

*Too Much *Fun  -  Timbuck-3


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fun*, *Fun*, *Fun *- The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Make Loving *Fun* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

I can’t stop *loving *you - Don Gibson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stop*! In the Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Call My *Name* - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

The *Name *Game - Shirley Ellis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Call Your *Name *- Cass Elliot


----------



## luckytrim

*Call *Me - Blondie ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call Me* the Breeze - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

Summer *Breeze *- Isley Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Summer *Rain - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rain* When I Die - Alice In Chains


----------



## luckytrim

Till I'm Too Old to Die Young - Moe Bandy


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Old* Man - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

*Old *Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

My *Old* School - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

*Old School *- John Conlee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*School *is Out - Gary U. S. Bonds


----------



## luckytrim

*School*'s *Out *- Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take Me *Out *to the Ball Game - Harry Caray


----------



## LPBeier

*Take* On *Me *- a-ha

Did you guys miss me?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take *These Broken Wings - Mr. Mister


----------



## luckytrim

*Broken *Lady  -  Gatlin Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boulevard of *Broken* Dreams - Green Day


----------



## luckytrim

Some *Broken *Hearts Never Mend  -  Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How Can You *Mend *a *Broken Heart* - Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

On The *Mend* - Foo Fighters


----------



## luckytrim

Somewhere in my *broken *heart -  Billy Dean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Somewhere *Else - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

It's Five O'clock *Somewhere  *- Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Five* Percent For Nothing - Yes.

_Post 17565 was wrong BTW._


----------



## luckytrim

Love at the *Five *and Dime  -  Kathy Mattea


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dime *Store Lover - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

A *Dime *at a Time  -  Del Reeves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

South *Side* Of The Sky - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

Blue *side *of lonesome -  Jim Reeves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lonesome *Loser - Little River Band


----------



## LPBeier

*Loser*s Never Win - Desmond


----------



## luckytrim

Beautiful *Loser  *-  Bob Seger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Beautiful *Morning - The Rascals


----------



## luckytrim

I Had a *Beautiful *Time  -  Merle Haggard


----------



## LPBeier

*I*'ve* Had* The *Time* Of My Life - Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Life* In A Glass House - Radiohead


----------



## luckytrim

Life to Go  - Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's *Life *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

*Life *in the Fast Lane  -  Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

Daddy Don't You Walk So *Fast *- Wayne Newton, Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't*  -  Elvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rikki *Don't* Lose That Number - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

Apartment *number *Nine - Tammy Wynette


----------



## LPBeier

*9*9 Red Balloons (Luft Balons) - Nena


----------



## luckytrim

Red River Valley  - Gene Autry Et Al


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Valley *of Tears - Van Morrison


----------



## LPBeier

Tracks of My *Tears *- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

*Tears *on my Pillow - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## Roll_Bones

Send Me Your *Pillow* - Canned Heat and John Lee Hooker.


----------



## luckytrim

*Send me *the *pillow *that you dream on- Slim Whitman / Dean Martin etc.


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream *A Little Dream Of Me - Mama Cass


----------



## luckytrim

When I *Dream  *-  Crystal Gayle


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dream* On - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Wild-eyed *Dream*-    Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## LPBeier

Born To Be *Wild *- Steppenwolf


----------



## luckytrim

*Born *Country  -  Lynne Anderson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thank God I'm a *Country *Boy - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## luckytrim

*Thank God *and Greyhound You're Gone  -  Roy Clarke


----------



## Roll_Bones

My City Was *Gone* - Pretenders.


----------



## luckytrim

*City *Lights  -  Ray Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lights *Come On - Jason Aldean


----------



## luckytrim

*Come on *Eileen  -  Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Marie Mary Patricia *Eileen *- Ferlin Husky


----------



## luckytrim

*Mary*, Marry Me - Jim Reeves


----------



## Roll_Bones

Proud *Mary* - CCR


----------



## luckytrim

Bringing *Mary *Home   -   Mac Wiseman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bringing *Me Down - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Bring *Me Down  *-  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bring* It On Home - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Don’t come *home *a-Drinkin’   -  Loretta Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green, Green Grass of *Home* - Tom Jones


----------



## luckytrim

Greener than the *grass *we laid on  - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Know The Lord *Laid *His Hands On Me - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Roll_Bones

Petition The *Lord* With Prayer - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Why Me. *Lord *?  -  Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tell Me *Why *- The Beaatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Tell me *something good - Rufus


----------



## Roll_Bones

Show Don't* Tell* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

It *Don't Show *on Me  -  Buck Owens


----------



## pengyou

*It* Don't Come Easy (Ringo Starr)


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't Come *Around Here No More  -  Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stop Dragging my Heart *Around *- Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

Just Bumming *Around  *-  Jimmy Dean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Turn *Around* - Collective Soul


----------



## luckytrim

*Turn, Turn Turn  *-  Byrds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Turn *It On, *Turn *It Up, *Turn *Me Loose - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## luckytrim

*Turn Me Loose  *-  Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Turn *Your Love Around - George Benson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Turn* Of The Century - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

You *turn *me on (like a radio)  -  Ed Bruce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On The *Radio *- Donna Summer


----------



## luckytrim

Video killed the *radio *star  -  the Buggles ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Video *Crime - David Bowie


----------



## luckytrim

*Crime *of passion  -  Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Passion *Play - Jethro Tull


----------



## luckytrim

I don’t wanna *play *house  -   Tammy Wynette


----------



## Roll_Bones

In Your *House* - The Cure


----------



## luckytrim

One look *in your *eye  -  Charley McLain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Eyes *Adored You - Frankie Valli


----------



## luckytrim

These *Eyes  *-  The Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*These* Are the Days of Our Lives - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

*These *Hands - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Roll_Bones

To Much Time On My *Hands* - Styx


----------



## luckytrim

Healing Hands of *Time *- Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexual *Healing *- Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

Come *Healing *- Leonard Cohen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come *And Go With Me- The Dell Vikings


----------



## Roll_Bones

Let It *Go* - Def Leppard


----------



## luckytrim

*Let It *Be  -  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let It* Be Me - The Everly Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

*Me *and my Shadow - Old Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Shadow *Of Your Smile - Astrud Gilberto


----------



## Roll_Bones

Jumping at *Shadow*s - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

Standing in the *Shadows *of Love  -  Four Tops


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Standing *Out in a Crowd - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## luckytrim

Alone *in a Crowd *- Catch 22


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *Alone *Am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Leave That Thing *Alone* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Alone *Again - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Twist *Again *- Chubby Checker


----------



## pengyou

Again and again! Keane


----------



## luckytrim

Here I am, drunk *again *-  Moe Bandy


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Drunk* Daddy - Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Drunk *On Love - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## Roll_Bones

To *Drunk* To Dream - Whiskeytown


----------



## luckytrim

All I Have to Do is *Dream  *-  Everly Bros.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do *I Have to Do* This All Over Again? - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

kiss you *all over  *-  Exile


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll *Kiss You* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## luckytrim

Kiss on my List  -  Hall & Oates


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Grownup Christmas *List* - Little River Band


----------



## luckytrim

Blue *Christmas  *-  Elvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black and *Blue* - Stones.


----------



## luckytrim

Man in *Black  *-  Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tax *Man *- The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Honky-Tonk *Man *-  Most recently by Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honky-Tonk* Woman - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

Close Up the *Honky-Tonks  *-  Buck Owens, then Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Close *Your Eyes - Peaches and Herb


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Close* To You - Carpenters.


----------



## luckytrim

Devoted *to You  *-  Everly Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hopelessly *Devoted To You* - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hopelessly* Human - Kansas


----------



## luckytrim

Helplessly, *Hopelessly  *- Jessica Andrews


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Helplessly* Hoping - Crosby, Stills & Nash, no Young


----------



## luckytrim

Here's *Hoping  *-  Gerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Here's* Looking At You - Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

I’m *looking *for blue-eyes  -  Jesse Coulter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue Eyes* Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

*Rain  *-  The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Purple *Rain* - Prince.


----------



## luckytrim

Who'll Stop the *Rain  *-  CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stop*! In the Name of Love -  The Supremes


----------



## luckytrim

The Game of *Love  *-  Santana


----------



## Roll_Bones

Play The *Game* - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

It's All in the *Game  *-  Tommy Edwards
















"It's All in the Game" was a 1958 hit for Tommy Edwards. Carl Sigman  composed the lyrics in 1951 to a wordless 1911 composition titled "Melody in A  Major," written by Charles G. Dawes, later Vice President of the United States  under Calvin Coolidge. It is the only No. 1 single in the U.S. to have been  co-written by a U.S. Vice President.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*It's All* Over Now - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

Glad *All Over  *-  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Glad* - Traffic


----------



## luckytrim

I'm So *Glad  *-  Skip James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Glad *to Let Her Go - George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

Life Turned *Her *That Way  -  Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Bet Your *Life* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

For Once in my *Life  *-  Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*In My Life* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

My Life  -  Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Private *Life* - Pretenders.


----------



## luckytrim

*Private *Dancer  -  Tina Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tiny *Dancer *- Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*Tiny *Bubbles  -  Don Ho


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Forever Blowing *Bubbles *- Chet Atkins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone Dead *Forever* - Metallica


----------



## luckytrim

Please Love me *Forever  *-  Kathy Jean /  Bobby Vinton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

I *Love *How You *Love Me  *-  Paris Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You *Love Me* - The Contours


----------



## luckytrim

*Love Me *Tonight  -  Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Take Me Home *Tonight* - Eddie Money.


----------



## luckytrim

*Tonight  *-  from West Side Story


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tonight* Its You - Cheap Trick


----------



## phinz

*You* Got The Look - Roxette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Look* Through Any Window - The Hollies


----------



## luckytrim

How Much is That Hound Dog in the *Window  *-  Homer & Jethro


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hound Dog* - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Dirty Old Egg-Sucking *Dog  *-  Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dirty* Love - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

Beautiful, *Dirty*, Rich - Lady Gaga


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty *Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## phinz

Another Somebody *Done* Somebody Wrong Song - BJ Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

I Wanna Be *Somebody  *-  W.A.S.P.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Somebody* Someone - Korn


----------



## luckytrim

Somebody to Love  -  Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*To Love Somebody* - The Bee Gees


----------



## luckytrim

Another *Somebody *Done *Somebody *Wrong Song - B.J. Thomas.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wrong* Side of Town - Ted Nugent


----------



## luckytrim

Poor *Side of Town  *-  Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Boys Are Back In *Town* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## luckytrim

Bayou *Boys  *-  Eddy Raven


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Bayou *- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Born On The *Bayou* - CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born *to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## luckytrim

*Wild *Thing  -  Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crazy Little *Thing* Called Love - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

*Crazy  *-  Patsy Cline


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Crazy* Mama - Stones


----------



## luckytrim

The Only Hell my *Mama *Ever Raised  -  Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born and *Raised *in Black and White - Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash & Kris Kristofferson


----------



## luckytrim

*Raised *on Country Sunshine  -  Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine *On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## luckytrim

*Sunshine* Of Your Love – Cream


----------



## Roll_Bones

Good Day *Sunshine* - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Tell me ‘bout the *Good *Old Days - the Judds[/FONT]


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Old* Man - Neil Young.


----------



## luckytrim

*Old Man *From the Mountains  -  Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hurdy Gurdy *Man* - Donovan


JFYI: Jimmy Page on Guitar and John Bonham on drums!


----------



## luckytrim

I'm a Honky-Tonk *Man  *-  Johnny Horton / Dwight Yoakam


----------



## LPBeier

*Honky Tonk* Women - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

Hard Days & *Honky-Tonk *Nights  -   Earle Thomas-Conley


----------



## LPBeier

A *Hard Day's* Night - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Here Comes the *Night  *-  Team


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night *- Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

Put it off *until *Tomorrow  Porter Wagoner & Dolly Parton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Four *Until* Late - Cream


----------



## luckytrim

*Four *in the Morning  -  Faron Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Morning *Has Broken - Yusuf Islam (a.k.a Cat Stevens)


----------



## luckytrim

Some *Broken *Hearts Never Mend  -  Don Williams


----------



## LPBeier

How Can You *Mend* A *Broken Heart* - The Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tiny *Broken Heart* - Alison Krauss & Union Station


----------



## luckytrim

*Heart *Attack  -  Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Attack *of the Fifty Foot Woman - The Tubes.


----------



## luckytrim

Dragon *Attack  *-  Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Puff the Magic *Dragon *- Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## luckytrim

Could This be *Magic  *- The Dubs


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## luckytrim

*Magic  *-  Robin Thicke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Old Black *Magic *- Louis Prima & Keely Smith


----------



## LPBeier

*Old *Man - Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man*! I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Girl, You'll Be A *Woman* Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

I *Feel* Free - Cream.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Feel *For You - Chaka Khan


----------



## luckytrim

I *Feel *the Earth Move  -  James Taylor & Carole King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Earth* Angel - The Penguins


----------



## luckytrim

*Angel *Flying Too Close to the Ground  -  Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Definitive *Flying* Circus - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

*Flying  *-  The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Night Bird *Flying*https://www.facebook.com/# - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

You Sent Me *Flying  *-  Amy Winehouse


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heaven *Sent Me* You - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## luckytrim

*Heaven *Only Knows  -  Emmylou Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

Say Hello To *Heaven* - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## luckytrim

*Hello *Stranger  -  Emmylou Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stranger*s in the Night - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

*Night *Moves  -  Bob Seger


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Rainy *Night *in Georgia  -  Hank Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Midnight Train to *Georgia *- Gladys Knight and Her Pimps


----------



## luckytrim

The Night the Lights went out in *Georgia  *-  Vicki Lawrence


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harbor *Lights *- The Platters


----------



## luckytrim

When I Turn Out the *Lights  *-  Loretta Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's My *Turn *- Diana Ross


----------



## luckytrim

*Turn, Turn, Turn  *- the Byrds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Turn *To Stone - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stone* Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

Hearts of *Stone  *-  Fontaine Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hearts *Breaking Even - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

Three *Hearts *in a Tangle  -  Roy Drusky


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hearts* - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

Our *Hearts *are Holding Hands  -  Ernest Tubb & Loretta Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You Put Your *Hands *On Me - Christina Aguilera


----------



## luckytrim

Daddy's *Hands  *-  Holly Dunn


----------



## Roll_Bones

Putty In Your *Hands* - Yardbirds.


----------



## luckytrim

Healing *Hands *of Time  -  Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sexual *Healing* - Marvin Gaye


----------



## phinz

*Sexual* Religion - Rod Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

Losing my *Religion  *-  REM


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bad *Religion* - Godsmack


----------



## luckytrim

Angels Love *Bad *Men  -  Waylon Jennings & Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Angels *Listened In - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## phinz

*In* a Little While - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*While *My Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles, featuring Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Guitar* and Pen - The Who.


----------



## luckytrim

Uncle *Pen  *-  Bill Monroe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Uncle *Albert/Admiral Halsey - Paul McCartney & Wings


----------



## luckytrim

*Uncle *John's Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

We're An American *Band* - Grand Funk RR.


----------



## luckytrim

*American *Woman  -  Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Am *Woman *- Helen Reddy


----------



## luckytrim

*I Am  *-  Eddie James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Am* I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mama *Said* - Metallica


----------



## luckytrim

*Mama  *-  Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mama *He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## luckytrim

*Crazy  *-  Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Go *Crazy *- Barry Manilow


----------



## Roll_Bones

You're *Crazy* - GNR


----------



## luckytrim

*Crazy *in Love  -  Beyonce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All You Need is *Love *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Need To *Know* - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Need *You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't *Need* A gun - Billy Idol


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't  *-  Elvis


----------



## phinz

*Elvis* Ate America - Passengers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*America*n Pie - Don McLean


----------



## luckytrim

Honey *Pie  *-  The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Custard *Pie* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet Potato *Pie  *-  James Taylor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mashed *Potato *Time - Dee Dee Sharp


----------



## LPBeier

*Time *Won't Let Me - The outsiders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let Me* Let Go - Faith Hill


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Let* It Be - Beatles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let It Be* Me - The Everly Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

Don't *Let Me be* Lonely Tonight  -  James Taylor


----------



## LPBeier

Mr. *Lonely *- Bobby Vinton


----------



## luckytrim

*Mister *Moonlight  -  Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Moonlight *Serenade - Glenn Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Dancing in the *Moonlight  *-  Van Morrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dancing *in the Street - Martha & The Vandellas


----------



## LPBeier

Takin' It To The *Street*s- Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Taking It* All Too Hard - Genesis


----------



## luckytrim

A *Hard *Rain's Gonna Fall  -  Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Easy To Be *Hard* - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

*Hard *Bargain  -  Emmylou Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Bargain *Store - Dolly Parton


----------



## Mad Cook

"*Love in Store*" Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LPBeier

*Love In* an Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love *on the Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Whiskey On The *Rocks* - AC DC


----------



## luckytrim

*Whiskey *River  -  Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yellow *River* - Christie


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

*Snow *Outside  -  Dave Mathews Band


----------



## phinz

*Outside* - David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby, It's Cold *Outside *- Dean Martin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Outside* the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## luckytrim

The *Wall  *-  Shirley Bassey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Western *Wall* - Rosanne Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Vagabonds Of The* Western* World - Thin Lizzy.


----------



## luckytrim

*Western *Movies  -  The Olympics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Saturday Night at the *Movies* - The Drifters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Small Town Saturday *Night  *-  Hal Ketchum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poor Side of *Town *- Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

South *Side* Of The Sky - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

Ghost Riders in *the Sky  *-  Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Riders *on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Band *on the *Run  -  Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Little *Run*away - Del Shannon


----------



## luckytrim

*Runaway *Train  -  Soul Asylum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train *- Josh Turner


----------



## luckytrim

*Long Black *Veil  -  Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black *is *Black *- Los Bravos


----------



## luckytrim

Back in *Black  *-  AC/DC


----------



## Roll_Bones

Crawling *Back* To You - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

I Won't *Back *Down  -  Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down *by the River - Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

*River* Of Love - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

Sea *of Love  *-  Phil Phillips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sea *Cruise - Bobby Darin


----------



## luckytrim

Beyond the *Sea  *-  Bobby Darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beyond* Beautiful - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

You're *Beautiful  *-  James Blunt


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beautiful - *Creed


----------



## luckytrim

*Beautiful *Brown Eyes  -  Old Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brown Eye*d Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## luckytrim

Young *Girl  *-  Union Gap


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Young* Americans - David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American *Pie - Don McLean


----------



## Mad Cook

*American* Patrol 

(I have an old 78 RPM copy of the Glen Miller version given to me by my Uncle Joe, who was in the Royal navy during WWII and got the record in a swop with an American Sailor. Can't remember what the Yank got in return. I am a sad person - I started collecting 78s at the time my contemporaries were screaming at the Beatles!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hell *Patrol *- Judas Priest


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dawn *Patrol* - Megadeath


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dawn *Is a Feeling - The Moody Blues


----------



## luckytrim

*Dawn  *-  Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

At *Dawn* - My Morning Jacket


----------



## luckytrim

Delta *Dawn  *-  Tanya Tucker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mississippie *Delta* - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## luckytrim

Little *Delta *Church  -  Johnny Darrell


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Church* On Tuesday - STP


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monday Morning *Church *- Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

Little Brown *Church  *-  Little Jimmy Dickens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little Brown* Jug - Glenn Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Dirty *Little *Girl  -  Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty *White Boy - Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*White* Wedding - Billy Idol.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Weddin*g Bell Blues - The 5th Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

Highway Forty *Blues  *-  Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Life is a *Highway *- Rascal Flatts


----------



## luckytrim

*Life *in the Fast Lane  -  Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two *Lane *Highway - Pure Prairie League


----------



## luckytrim

Ventura *Highway  *-  America


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Don't Have to be a *Star *- Marilyn McCoo and Billy Davis Jr.


----------



## luckytrim

*You Don't *Own Me  -  Leslie Gore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't*! - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't  *-  Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Don't* Fear The Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't* Let Me be Lonely Tonight  -  James Taylor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Lonely *- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Owner of a* Lonely* Heart - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart *to *Heart *Talk - Bobbie Gentry and Glen Campbell


----------



## Roll_Bones

Closer To The *Heart* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Heart *is a Lonley Hunter - Reba


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Heart*s - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Queen of *Hearts *- Juice Newton


----------



## luckytrim

Three *Hearts *in a Tangle  -  Ernest Ashworth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Three *Coins in the Fountain - The Four Aces


----------



## luckytrim

Wednesday Morning, *Three *AM - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sunday Mornin' - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## LPBeier

Sunday Morning Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson and a whole pile of others (pretty well all the Outlaws and the Highwaymen!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday *Will Never Be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## LPBeier

*Never *My Love - The Association


----------



## luckytrim

Twelfth of *Never  -  *Johnny Mathis, et. al.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Never *Can Say Good-Bye - Isaac Hayes


----------



## LPBeier

The *Goodbye *Girl - David Gates


----------



## luckytrim

What's So Good About Goodbye ?  -  Reba McEntire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Goodbye *Says It All - Blackhawk


----------



## luckytrim

Throwing *It All *Away  -  Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Throwing *Stones - Grateful Dead


----------



## luckytrim

Sticks and *Stones  *-  Tracy Lawrence


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Four *Sticks *- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mad Cook

"Twenty FOUR hours from Tulsa" (can't remember who sang it sometime in my teens.)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Written by Burt Bacharach and Hal David and first recorded by Gene Pitney

Drinking *From *The Well Of Your Love - Gene Pitney


----------



## luckytrim

Living on *Tulsa *Time  -  Don Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Feels Like The First *Time *- Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

*The First Time *Ever I Saw Your Fae  -  Roberta Flack


----------



## LPBeier

*I Saw* Her Standing There - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Standing *Out in a Crowd - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## luckytrim

The In *Crowd  *-  Dobie Grey


----------



## Mad Cook

"*The *Night We Called It A Day!

(Frank Sinatra's version, please, not Bob Dylan - if Dylan sang it to me I'd be glad he was giving me the brush off!!!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's *Call It a Day* Girl - The Razor's Edge


----------



## luckytrim

*Call *and Answer  -  Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Is The *Answer *- England Dan & John Ford Coley


----------



## luckytrim

*Love Is  *-  Vanessa Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dirty *Love* - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

*Dirty *Deeds (Done Dirt Cheap)  -  AC/DC


----------



## Mad Cook

"Must You Throw *Dirt* in My Face?" (Elvis Costelloe)


----------



## luckytrim

*In *Your *Face  *-  Children of Bodom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Funny *Face* - Donna Fargo


----------



## Mad Cook

"My *Funny* Valentine"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Valentine *Stones - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

*Valentine  *-  Bobby Bare Jr.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Valentine*'s Day - Blood Sweat and Tears


----------



## luckytrim

*Valentine's Day  *-  Marilyn Manson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Hate *Valentine's* Day - Jewel


----------



## luckytrim

Hateful *Hate *- 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Thin Line Between Love and *Hate* - The Prentenders


----------



## luckytrim

*Between *a Rock and a Heartache  -  Lee Greenwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Between* the Wheels - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Keep It *Between the *Lines  -  Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Keep *On Dancing - Bay City Rollers


----------



## luckytrim

*Keep On *Truckin'  -  Eddie Kendricks


----------



## Mad Cook

Just *Keep* Walking – INXS


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*walking *in Memphis - marc cohn


----------



## Roll_Bones

Electric *Memphis* Hip Shake - The Cult.


----------



## luckytrim

That's How I Got to Memphis  -  Bobby Bare (methinks..)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Memphis* Time - Gin Blossums


----------



## luckytrim

*Time *is on my Side  -  Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

South *Side* of the Sky - Yes.


----------



## luckytrim

Sky Pilot  -  the Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take Me to the *Pilot *- Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*Pilot *Baby  -  Joan Armatrading


----------



## Mad Cook

*Baby*, it's cold outside.


----------



## luckytrim

*Cold, Cold *Heart  -  Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart *of Stone - Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

*Heart *of Glass  -  Blondie


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Glass* Onion - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Glass *Houses - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Mad Cook

"All Through a *Glass* of Champagne"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Champagne *& Reefer - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

*Reefer *Madness  -  Show Tune


----------



## Roll_Bones

Old Moon *Madness* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Moon* of Kentucky - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## luckytrim

*Kentucky *Thunder  -  Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kentucky* Rain - Elvis Pressley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Kentucky* Woman - Deep Purple.


----------



## luckytrim

*Kentucky  *-  Norah Jones & Billy Joe Armstrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kentucky *Homemade Christmas - Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

Old *Kentucky *Song  -  Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

My *Old* School - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

*Old *Fashioned Love Song  -  Three Dog Night


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Old* Flame - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

His Latest *Flame *- Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Just an Old *Flame  *-  Hank Thompson


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Flame* - Cheap Trick


----------



## luckytrim

*Flame  *-  Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Flame *in My Heart - George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

My Old *Flame*'s Out Burning another Honky-Tonk Down  - George Strait


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Burning* Sky - Porcupine Tree


----------



## luckytrim

*Sky *Pilot  -  the Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sky* Rider - Foreigner


----------



## Mad Cook

"Ghost *Riders* in the Sky" Frankie Laine


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sorry. Post 18036 Should have said "Star Rider". Looks okay though.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sky *Blue and Black - Jackson Brown


----------



## Mad Cook

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> *Sky *Blue and Black - Jackson Brown


 "Red Roses for a *Blue* Lady" Dean Martin et al


----------



## Roll_Bones

Papa's *Roses* - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

Roll_Bones said:


> Sorry. Post 18036 Should have said "Star Rider". Looks okay though.



Paper *Roses *- Anita Bryant first, I think....


Change the artist to Brian Evens  and you're good !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love is a *Rose *- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## luckytrim

Run for the Roses  -Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Run* To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Little *Run*away - Del Shannon


----------



## luckytrim

A *Little *Less Conversation  -  Elvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

One *Little* Victory - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Paths Of *Victory* - Anne Murray


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The Secret Path - Rick Wakeman


Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Mad Cook

"Once I had a *secret* love"    


(Dusty Springfield - her of the concrete blonde hair and 5 pairs of jet black false eye-lashes.)


----------



## Mad Cook

"Once I had a *secret* love" (Doris Day, et all)


----------



## luckytrim

*Secret Love  *-  Hunter Hayes


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Secret* Touch - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Magic *Touch  *-  the Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Touch *Me In The Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## luckytrim

Sunday *Morning*, Comin' Down  -  Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday* Will Never Be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## luckytrim

Pleasant Valley *Sunday  *-  Monkees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harper *Valley *P.T.A. - Jeannie C Riley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lilly of the *Valley* - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

*Lilly of the *Alley  -  Shenandoah


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Alley *Oop - Hollywood Argyles


----------



## luckytrim

(Woo-Hoo ! That's diggin' deep, Sir Loin !)




Gasoline *Alley  *-  Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(I have over 60 years of music stuck in my head and always look forward to a chance to release some!)


*Gasoline *and Matches - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## luckytrim

*Gasoline  *-  Cheryl Crow


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Gasoline* - Seether.


----------



## luckytrim

*Gasoline  *-  Brittany Spears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Little *Gasoline *- Terri Clark


----------



## Mad Cook

"*Little* old lady passing by" -Gracie Fields (1936) & John Coltrane(1960s)!


----------



## luckytrim

A *Little *Bit of Soap  -  the Jarmells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little *Old lady from Pasadena - Jan & Dean


----------



## luckytrim

Lay *Lady*, Lay  -  Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lay* Down Sally - Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

*Sally*, Go 'Round the Roses  -  I forget who...


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sally* Sue Brown - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peggy *Sue *- Buddy Holly


----------



## LPBeier

*Peggy Sue* Got Married - Buddy Holly

(Yes it is a different song)


----------



## luckytrim

When We Get Married  -  the Dreamlovers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*When *the Moon Comes Over the Mountain - Kate Smith


----------



## luckytrim

*Mountain *of Love  -  Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Misty *Mountain* Hop - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## luckytrim

*Misty  *-  Johnny Mathis


----------



## LPBeier

*Misty* - Everyone from Ella to Ray Stevens!


----------



## luckytrim

HA ! ... Got there first, LP !
In the Misty *Moonlight  *-  Bunch-a People, Dean Martin - Jerry Wallace


----------



## LPBeier

Yup, you got me LT!

*Moonlight *Serenade - Glenn Miller


----------



## Mad Cook

"*Moonlight *Becomes You"


----------



## luckytrim

Money *Becomes *King  -  Tom Petty


----------



## Mad Cook

luckytrim said:


> Money *Becomes *King - Tom Petty


 "*Money, money, money"* - Abba


----------



## LPBeier

*Money *For Nothing - Dire Straights with Sting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nothing* From *Nothing* - Billy Preston


----------



## luckytrim

*Nothing *to Say  -  Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What I *Say *- Ray Charles


----------



## luckytrim

*Say *Goodbye to Hollywood  -  Billy Joel


----------



## Mad Cook

"*Goodbye*, *Goodbye*! I Wish You All a Fond *Goodbye*"

(From a long forgotten musical called "White Horse Inn. My One of my Dad's favourites. He used to sing the line when he was leaving the house as a bit of a joke. He had a very good baritone voice)


----------



## luckytrim

Not forgotten by everybody.... but I remember the title as simply , "Goodbye"...




Goodbye, Yellow Brick road  -  Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mellow *Yellow *- Donovan


----------



## luckytrim

*Yellow *Bandana  -  Faron Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red *Bandana *- Merle Haggard


----------



## luckytrim

*Red *Shoes  -  Elvis Costello


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue Suede *Shoes *- Carl Perkins


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue *Christmas  -  Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Christmas *Without You - El DeBarge


----------



## luckytrim

Within You *Without You  *-  Beatles


----------



## Mad Cook

luckytrim said:


> Not forgotten by everybody.... but I remember the title as simply , "Goodbye"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye, Yellow Brick road - Elton John


Quite right but there are other songs with the title


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

With Or *Without You* - U2


----------



## luckytrim

"Quite right but there are other songs with the title"


Yup !  That's why we list the Artist, or put the rest in ( )


Town *Without *Pity  -  Gene Pitney ?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Tis a *Pity* She Was Whore - David Bowie.


_Sorry. Its all I got._


----------



## luckytrim

*She *Cried  - Jay & the Americans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Gypsy *Cried *- Lou Christie


----------



## Mad Cook

"Went To See The *Gypsy *"Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

*Gypsy *Eyes  -  Jimmi Hendrix


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Gypsy* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

*Gypsy *Woman  - The Impressions


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Every *Woman *- Shaka Kahn


----------



## luckytrim

*Every *Breath I Take  -  Gene Pitney


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Breath* After Breath - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

Locomotive *Breath  *-  Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Locomotive *Man - Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

The *Man *in Black  -  Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Back in *Black* - AC DC


----------



## luckytrim

*Back in *the U.S.S.R.  -  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Won't *Back *Down - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## luckytrim

*Back *Door Man  -  the Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Get *Back* - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Back *in the Saddle  -  Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Saddle *Up The Palomino - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

Blood on the *Saddle  *-  Tex Ritter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Young *Blood* - Bad Company


----------



## luckytrim

Forever *Young  *-  Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Young* Lust - Pink Floyd


----------



## luckytrim

*Young *Turks  -  Rod again


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Turk* - Alice Cooper


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue  *-  Leeann Rimes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Mad Cook

"*Blue* Moon"


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue Moon *of Kentucky  -  Bill Monroe, etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon *Over Miami - Anita Bryant


----------



## luckytrim

Bad Moon Rising  -  CCR


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bad* To The Bone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## luckytrim

Fingers *to the Bone  *-  Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Slipping Through My *Fingers* - ABBA


----------



## luckytrim

Crazy *Fingers  *-  Grateful Dead


----------



## Roll_Bones

Put The *Finger* On You - AC DC


----------



## luckytrim

Does My Ring Hurt Your *Finger  *-  Charley Pride


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ring *My Bell - Anita Ward


----------



## Mad Cook

"The *Bell*s of St Marys"


----------



## luckytrim

The Three *Bells  *-  The Browns


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I am assuming that was a typo and you meant THREE Bells so,

*Three *Little Birds - Alvin And The Chipmunks


----------



## Roll_Bones

One *Little* Victory - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Ten *Little *Bottles  - Johnny Bond, I think...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two More *Bottles *Of Wine - Martina McBride


----------



## luckytrim

Yesterday's *Wine  *-  Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I hate being a Richard Cranium and leaving y'all so little to work with. but I am in  a hurry today, so:

*Yesterday *- The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

A New Day *Yesterday* - Jethro Tull.


----------



## luckytrim

Shucks, Sir Loin -- that's the name of the game.... that's what MAKES it a game, otherwise we're just creating a list...




*Yesterday*'s Gone  -  Chad & Jeremy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I know but for me anyway, I prefer a few words to choose from so you can send everyone off on a tanget and not just keep repeating the same word over and over again. For example, do you have any ide how many totally different songs by totally fifferent artists are simply ttitled GONE? Over 2,000!

After The Love Has *Gone *- Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Mad Cook

*"Love* is the sweetest thing" - Al Bowlly & Ray Noble's Orchestra in 1933


If anyone is interested Al Bowlly was a popular Jazz guitarist, singer, and crooner in the U.K. and later in the U.S.A during the 1930s. He was killed in the London Blitz in 1941


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Sweetest *Taboo - Dame Helen Folasade (Sade) Adu


----------



## luckytrim

The *Sweetest *Thing  -  Juice Newton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sweet* Child O Mine -  GNR


Sorry. Its all I got.


----------



## luckytrim

The *Sweetest *Song I know  - Russ Taff


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song *of the South - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

*South of the *Border  - Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*South* Side Of The Sky - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Moon and *the Sky* - Sade


----------



## luckytrim

To *the Moon and *Back  -  Savage Garden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back* Door Man - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Lookin' Out my *Back Door  *-  CCR


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Won't *Back* Down - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## luckytrim

And the House Fell *Down  *-  Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Our *House  *- Crosby Stills Nash & Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Mad Cook

"This Old *House*" Rosemary Clooney (Yes, his Auntie)


----------



## luckytrim

A *House *is Not a Home  -  Luther Vandross


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mama I'm Coming *Home* - Ozzie.


----------



## luckytrim

*Mama*, He's Crazy  -  the Judds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Throw *Mama *From The Train - Patti Page


----------



## luckytrim

*Mama *Knows  -  Shenandoah


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mama *Told Me (Not to Come) - Three Dog Night.


----------



## luckytrim

*Mama *Tried  -  Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mama* - Genesis.


----------



## luckytrim

*Mama *Said  -  the Shirelles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Said* I Loved You But I Lied - Michael Bolton


----------



## luckytrim

Somebody *Lied  *-  Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Mad Cook

"Another *Somebody *Done Somebody Wrong Song" B J Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

I Wanna Be *Somebody  *-  W.A.S.P.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Somebody* - Bryan Adams.


----------



## luckytrim

Everybody Loves *Somebody  *-  Dean Martin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Everybody* - Madonna


----------



## luckytrim

*Everybody *Has a Dream  -  Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream *Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## luckytrim

*Lover *Please  -  Clyde McPhatter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please Please *Me - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Please **Please **Please - *James Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Please* Go Home - Stones.


----------



## luckytrim

*Please *Help Me, I'm Falling  -  Hank Locklin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Help Me* Make It Through the Night - Sammi Smith


----------



## luckytrim

*Help Me  *-  Joni Mitchell


----------



## Roll_Bones

With A Little *Help* From My Friends - Beatles.


----------



## luckytrim

I Can *Help *-  Billy Swan


----------



## LPBeier

*I Can* See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## luckytrim

*I Can See *For Miles  -  the Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Miles *From Nowhere - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

*Nowhere *Man  -  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man*! I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

Just *Like a Woman  *-  Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

American *Woman* - The Guess Who!


----------



## luckytrim

*Woman*, Sensuous *Woman  *- Charlie rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sensuous *Whisper - Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

*Whisper *My Name  -  Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Whisper* in a Crowd - Golden Earring.


----------



## luckytrim

The *In Crowd*  -  Dobie Gray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crowd *Sculpture - Grateful Dead


----------



## luckytrim

The *Crowd  *-  Waylon Jennings


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Crowd* Control - Phish


----------



## luckytrim

Till I Gain *Control *Again - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No Pain No *Gain* - The Scorpions


----------



## luckytrim

*Pain *in my Heart  -  Otis redding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pain *Is So Close to Pleasure - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

King of *Pain  *-  the Police


----------



## Roll_Bones

Its Good To Be *King* - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

*King *Creole'  -  Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Creole Woman - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

I Am *Woman  *-  Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I am*, I said - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

Take Me As *I Am  *-  Faith Hill


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every Breath You *Take* - The Police


----------



## luckytrim

*Every Breath *I *Take  *-  Gene Pitney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Breath* After *Breath* - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

Time *After *Time  -  Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *Passages - Al Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Your* Time* Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

A Change *is Gonna Come  *-  Sam Cooke


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Change* The World - Eric Clapton.


----------



## luckytrim

*Change *Partners  -  Stephen Stills


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Partners*, Brothers And Friends - The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## luckytrim

All My *Friends *are Gonna be Strangers  -  Merle Haggard


----------



## Mad Cook

"With a Little Help From our Friends" The Beatles (need I say )

Oops, I altered that just in time - Wrote "Fiends" instead of "Friends"!


----------



## luckytrim

Mad Cook said:


> "With a Little Help From our Friends" The Beatles (need I say )
> 
> Oops, I altered that just in time - Wrote "Fiends" instead of "Friends"!






OOPS !
... Should be "My Friends"


----------



## luckytrim

*Help  *-  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please *Help *Me, I'm Falling - Hank Locklin


----------



## luckytrim

Timber, *I'm Falling *in Love  -  Patty Loveless


----------



## Roll_Bones

Free *Falling* - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## luckytrim

Raindrops Keep *Falling *on my Head  -  B.J. Thomassz


----------



## Mad Cook

"Falling Slowly" a bit of a dirge from a film called "Once" (Not surprised it was only "Once"!)


----------



## luckytrim

*Slowly *I'm *Falling  *-  Webb Pierce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Slowly *But Surely - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

*Slowly *Dying  -  Kitty Wells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dying* to Be Alive - Hanson


----------



## luckytrim

Stayin' *Alive  *-  Bee Gees




Rita Hayworth is Stayin' Alive


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz3CPzdCDws


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stayin'* In - Bobby Vee


----------



## Roll_Bones

A stitch *In* Time - Jethro Tull


----------



## luckytrim

*Time *Passages  -  Al Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Passage *to Bangkok - Rush


----------



## Mad Cook

"Rite of *Passage*"   Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *Passage* To Bangkok - Rush!


----------



## luckytrim

Because of the repetition, I'm playing off Mad Cook !




Rites *of Passage  *-  Fish


----------



## LPBeier

And because I have no where to go with that, I am playing off the word rite.

Bloody Well *Right *- Supertramp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bloody *Mary Morning - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cross Eyed *Mary* - Jethro Tull


----------



## LPBeier

I *Cross *My Heart - George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

Don't *Cross *Your *Heart  *-  Shelby Lynne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart* Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

*Glass *Onion  -  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Onion *Song - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## LPBeier

Danny's *Song *- Anne Murray


----------



## Mad Cook

"Sing a *song *of sixpence, a pocket full of rye" (Various - including my Mother, who used to sing it to me.)


----------



## LPBeier

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue  *-  Leann Rimes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bullet The The *Blue* Sky - U2


----------



## luckytrim

Spirit in the *Sky  *-  Norman Greenbaughm


----------



## LPBeier

*Sky *Pilot - Eric Burden and the Animals


----------



## luckytrim

Ribbon in the *Sky  *-  Stevie Wonder


----------



## Roll_Bones

High In The *Sky* - Golden Earring


----------



## LPBeier

Tie a Yellow *Ribbon *Round the Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## luckytrim

Lucy In The *Sky *With Diamonds – The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Diamonds* Made From Rain - Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

American *Made  *-  Oak ridge Boys


----------



## Mad Cook

"American Patrol" Glen Miller  

Yes, I know it's a march (and a foxtrot) and hasn't any words - at least none that can be written down here. My Dad said he heard a vocal version with some very "ripe" lyrics when he was in the army in WW2. He wouldn't repeat them!


----------



## luckytrim

*American *Pie  -  Don McLean


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, hopefully no one will sneak in on me this time 

*American *Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Woman*, *Woman* - Union Gap


----------



## Mad Cook

"I am *woman*, hear me roar
In numbers too big to ignore
And I know too much to go back an' pretend
'Cause I've heard it all before
And I've been down there on the floor
No one's ever gonna keep me down again"  

(Helen Reddy)


----------



## luckytrim

Best *Woman *Wins  -  Lorrie Morgan & Dolly Parton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black Magic *Woman* - Carlos Santana.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black *Is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## luckytrim

Baby's in *Black  *-  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Black* Hole Sun - Soundgarden (RIP Chris Cornell)


----------



## luckytrim

Here Comes the *Sun  *-  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Here Comes* the Rain Again - The Eurythmics


----------



## luckytrim

*Rain  *-  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Purple *Rain* - Prince "RIP"


----------



## LPBeier

*Purple *People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## luckytrim

*Purple *Haze  -  Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Homeward Through The *Haze* - Crosby; Crosby & Nash; Crosby, Stills & Nash; Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## luckytrim

Look *Homeward *Angel  -  Johnnie Ray


----------



## Roll_Bones

Workin Them *Angel*s - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Angel *Eyes  -  ABBA


----------



## Mad Cook

Spanish *Eyes *  - Al Martino and others


----------



## luckytrim

These *Eyes  *-  the Guess Who


----------



## Mad Cook

"*These *Foolish Things (Remind Me of You)" - (Eric Maschwitz again - Various singers including Rod Stewart!!!)


----------



## LPBeier

*Foolish *Heart - Steve Perry


----------



## luckytrim

*Heart *Like a Wheel  -  Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Big *Wheel* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Big *Iron  -  Marty Robbins


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Big* Money - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Money *for nothing  -  Dire Straits


----------



## LPBeier

*Nothing *From Nothing - Billy Preston


----------



## luckytrim

When You Say *Nothing *at All  -  Keith Whitley


----------



## LPBeier

Say *You*, *Say *Me - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## luckytrim

*Say *Goodbye  -  Barry Manilow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Goodbye *Yellow brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Eat The *Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

*The Yellow *Rose of Texas  -  Various


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Texas* in My Rear View Mirror - Mac Davis


----------



## luckytrim

All My Ex's Live *in Texas  *-  George Strait


----------



## LPBeier

*All My* Loving - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*My All  *-  Mariah Carey


----------



## Roll_Bones

And Justice For *All* - Metallica


----------



## luckytrim

*All For *Love  -  Bryan Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*For *Your *Love *- The Yardbirds


----------



## luckytrim

I'd Lie to You *for Your Love* (and That's the truth!)  -  Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Mad Cook

"*Love* Is The Sweetest Thing" ( Recorded by everyone who was anybody)


----------



## luckytrim

*Love Is  *-  Vanessa Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cradle of *Love* - Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cat's In the *Cradle *- Harry Chapin


----------



## luckytrim

Nashville *Cats *-  Lovin' Spoonfull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nashville *Skyline Rag - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

*Rag *Doll  -  Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Doll* Parts - Hole


----------



## luckytrim

Party *doll  *-  Buddy Knox


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spare *Parts* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## luckytrim

Anything You Can *Spare  *-  George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Anything That's Rock 'N' Roll - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## luckytrim

Still *Rock 'n Roll* to Me  -  Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock 'n Roll* Is Here to Stay - Danny & the Juniors


----------



## luckytrim

I Love *Rock 'n Roll  *-  Joan Jett


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rock n Roll* Band - Boston


----------



## luckytrim

*Rock 'N Roll *Hoochie Koo  -  Edgar Winter's White Trash


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rock* Of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## luckytrim

*Rock* me Amadeus  -  Falco


----------



## LPBeier

*Me *& Mrs. Jones


----------



## Mad Cook

"Will You Still Love *Me* Tomorrow"   Carole King

"Tapestry" was the first LP I bought when I bought my first HiFi.


----------



## LPBeier

I *Still *Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - U2


----------



## luckytrim

*Still  *- Bill Anderson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time Stand *Still* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Time  *-  Pink Floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Good *Time*s Roll - The Cars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roll* Gypsy *Roll* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

The *Gypsy *Cried  -  I forget ...


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Gypsy* Eyes - Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## luckytrim

*Gypsy  -  *Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Mad Cook

"The Gypsy is a Gentleman" - Ewan Mcoll


----------



## luckytrim

Country *Gentleman  *-  Luke Bryan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Little Bit *Country*, A Little Bit Rock N Roll - Donny & Marie Osmond


----------



## luckytrim

Born *Country  *- Alabama


----------



## Mad Cook

"I Was *Born* Under a Wandering Star" - Lee Marvin growled it in "Paint Your Wagon"


----------



## luckytrim

Twinkle Twinkle Lucky *Star  *-  Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lucky *Star* - Madonna


----------



## luckytrim

Little *Star  *-  Dion & the Belmont's (or Dion alone; not sure)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Actually, it was The Elegants (I used to have the 45!)

https://youtu.be/kwa8xWF1BqQ

*Little *Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## luckytrim

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Actually, it was The Elegants (I used to have the 45!)
> 
> *Little *Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris




Both, it turns out...
https://www.google.com/search?q=Little+Star+Dion&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


A *Little Bitty* Tear  -  Burl Ives


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tears *on my Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## luckytrim

96 *Tears  *- ? & the Mysterians  (The Original Garage Band)


----------



## Mad Cook

"*Tears* for souvenirs"  Ken Dodd (A comedian from Liverpool with not too bad a voice.)


----------



## luckytrim

*Tears *in Heaven  -  Eric Clapton


----------



## Mad Cook

"My Blue *Heaven*" (Frank Sinatra and others)


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue *Bayou  - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Born On The *Bayou* - CCR


----------



## luckytrim

*Bayou *boys  -  Eddie Raven


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where the *Boys* Are - Connie Francis


----------



## luckytrim

Going Where the Lonely go  -  Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

*Lonely *Boy  -  Paul Anka ?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sgt Peppers *Lonely* Heart Club Band - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Mister *Lonely  *-  bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mister *Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

*Mister *Misunderstood  -  Eric Church


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Don't Let Me Be *Misunderstood *- The Animals


----------



## luckytrim

*Please, Please, Please - *James Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

Yes *Please* - Muse


----------



## luckytrim

*Please *Love Me Forever  -  Kathy jean & the Innocents


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Forever* In My Life - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

*In My Life  *-  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bet Your *Life* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

That's *Life *- Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*That's* the Way (uh-huh uh-huh) I Like It - KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Can't Find My *Way* Home - Blind Faith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Can't Find* Many Kissers - Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## luckytrim

*Can't *Buy me Love  -  Beatles


----------



## Mad Cook

"They Can't Take That Away From Me"  Frank Sinatra et al


----------



## luckytrim

*Take *the "A" Train  -  Count Basie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train *to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

*Last *Date  -  Skeeter Davis / Floyd Kramer


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Last* DJ - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.  RIP Tom.


----------



## luckytrim

B.J. the *DJ *- Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hang The *DJ* - The Smiths


----------



## luckytrim

The *DJ *Cried  -  Ernest Ashworth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Gypsy *Cried*- Lou Christie


----------



## luckytrim

Went to See *the Gypsy  *-  bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He *Went to* Paris - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## luckytrim

The Devil *Went *Down *to *Georgia  -  Charley Daniels


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Down* - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mad Cook

"Chant *Down*, Babylon"   Bob Marley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Chant *No 1 - Spandau Ballet


----------



## luckytrim

Mambo *No.* 5  -  Lou Vega


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mambo *Italiano - Dean Martin


----------



## luckytrim

I Saw Mommy Do the *Mambo *- Jimmy Boyd (Same kid who did 'I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Clause')


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mommy*, Where’s Daddy? - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## luckytrim

*Daddy*'s Home  -  Shep & the Limelights


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Daddy* Don't You Walk So Fast - Wayne Newton


----------



## LPBeier

*The Boys* Of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Boys Of *Summer* - Don Henley


----------



## luckytrim

I don't know what song you two are playing off of............


I'm playing off of *Daddy* Don't You Walk So Fast - Wayne Newton 



*Daddy *Sang Bass - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Daddy* - Korn

Sorry Trim.


----------



## luckytrim

Who's Your *Daddy  *-  Toby Keith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Who's* that Lady - The Isley Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lady* Xanax - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

Lay *Lady *Lay  -  Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lay *a Little Lovin' on Me - Robin McNamara


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lay* Down Sally - Eric Clapton.


----------



## luckytrim

*Sally *Go Round the Roses  -  the Jaynetts


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bed Of *Roses* - Bon Jovi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whose *Bed* Have Your Boots Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

*Bed *of Roses  -  Statler Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Bed* - Lou Reed


----------



## luckytrim

*Bed*-Time Story  -  tammy wynette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Me Two *Time*s - The Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Two* Thousand Years - The Who


----------



## luckytrim

*Two *Doors Down  -  Dolly Parton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Behind Closed *Doors* - Charlie Rich


----------



## luckytrim

*Behind *the Tear  -  Sonny James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tear* Drop City - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

*Drop *kick me Jesus (through the goalposts of life)  -  Bobby Bare


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO5Y1OuQIxo


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Street* Jesus - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

E *Street *Shuffle  -  Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lido *Shuffle* - Boz Scaggs


----------



## luckytrim

Harlem *Shuffle  *- Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spanish *Harlem *- Ben E. King


----------



## luckytrim

*Spanish *Eyes  -  Al Martino


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

These *Eyes *- Guess Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blood In My *Eyes* - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

Bette Davis *Eyes  *-  Kim Carne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Eyes* Wide Open - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## luckytrim

*Eyes Wide Open  -*King Crimson  (Different song)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Into The Great *Wide* Open - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

*The Great *Pretender  -  the Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Great* Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## luckytrim

*Fire *and Rain  -  James Taylor


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cold *Fire* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Light My *Fire  *-  Hendrix


----------



## Roll_Bones

Available *Light* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Available *- Margie Rayburn


----------



## luckytrim

*I'm* So *Available *(to You)  -  Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No One Here *Available *- XTC


----------



## luckytrim

Only *Here *for a Little While  -  Billy Dean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Got to Get Better In *a Little While* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Better* With Time - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

*Better *Love Next *Time  *-  Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Getting *Better* All The *Time* - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## luckytrim

*Getting better all the time - *Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Better* Man - Pearl Jam.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man *Eater - Hall & Oates


----------



## luckytrim

Nowhere *Man  *-  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nowhere* To Run - Martha & The Vandellas


----------



## luckytrim

Born *to Run  *- Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Band On The *Run* - Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Band Of Gold - Freda Payne


----------



## luckytrim

We're an American *Band  *-  Grand Funk


----------



## Roll_Bones

Young *American*s - David Bowie.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young*, Dumb & Ugly - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## luckytrim

*Dumb *Blonde  -  Dolly Parton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blond* Girl Blue Dress - Benmont Tench.


----------



## luckytrim

Devil With the *Blue Dress  *-  Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Devil*'s Food - Alice Cooper


----------



## luckytrim

*Devil *Woman - Marty robbins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gypsy *Woman *- Brian Hyland


----------



## luckytrim

I am *Woman  *-  Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Am* What *I Am* - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## luckytrim

*I Am *, I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

*I Am* Superman - R.E.M.


----------



## luckytrim

Sunshine *Superman  *-  Donovan ?


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sunshine* of Your Love - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For *Your Love* - The Yardbirds


----------



## luckytrim

How Deep is *Your Love  *-  Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Deep* - Pearl Jam


----------



## luckytrim

In Too *Deep  *-  Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Too Deep* For Tears - Crystal Gayle


----------



## luckytrim

Apache *Tears  *-  Johnny cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

No More *Tears* - Ozzy Ozbourne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No Fool *No More* - En Vogue


----------



## luckytrim

Ain't Gonna Bump *No More  *-  Joe Tex


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Don't Want To Wait Any*more* - The Tubes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Will Be Right Here *Wait*ing For You - Richard Marx


----------



## luckytrim

*Waiting for *the Sun to Shine  -  Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Sun *King  -  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Village Of the *Sun* - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

The Quiet *village  *-  Martin Denny


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Village* Green Preservation Society - The Kinks


----------



## luckytrim

*Village Green  - *the Kinks  (Different Song !)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sleeping *Village* - Black Sabbath


----------



## luckytrim

*Sleeping *Single in a Double Bed  -  Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Double* Vision - Foreigner.


----------



## luckytrim

*Double *Trouble  -  Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Double *Crossing Time - Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Double* Agent - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Secret *Agent *Man  -  Johnny rivers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You Want to Know a *Secret* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Secret *Love - Doris Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Secret* Touch - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

(When I Think About You) I *Touch *Myself  -  Divinyls


----------



## Roll_Bones

Invisible *Touch* - Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Invisible *Hands - Kim Carnes


----------



## luckytrim

Your *hands  *-  John & Yoko


----------



## Roll_Bones

To Much Time On My *Hands* - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* Passages - Al Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

*Time *- Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mashed Potato *Time *- Dee Dee Sharp


----------



## luckytrim

*Time *is on My Side  -  Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Walk On The Wild *Side* - Lou Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## luckytrim

*Walk *On - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*On* and *On* and *On* -- ABBA


----------



## luckytrim

*On *Broadway  -  George Benson


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Lamb Lies Down On *Broadway* - Genesis


----------



## luckytrim

*Down On *Me - Janis Joplin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You've Really Got a Hold *on Me* - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## luckytrim

You *Really Got Me*  -  the Kinks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Got Me* Cuz He Gets Me - Marie Osmond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Janie's *Got* A Gun - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Excuse Me, I Think I've *Got a *Heartache  -  Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

6th Avenue *Heartache* - The Wallflowers


----------



## luckytrim

10th *Avenue *Freeze-Out  -  Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Strange *Avenue*s - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

People Are *Strange* - The Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Little Miss *Strange* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little* Star - The Elegants


----------



## luckytrim

*Little *Deuce Coupe  -  Beach Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Coupe *de Ville - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

Three Window *Coupe *- the Rip Chords


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dirty *Window* - Metallica


----------



## luckytrim

the *Window *Up Above  -  George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Window* Paine - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## luckytrim

Come to My *Window *- Melissa Ethridge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come to* the Supermarket (In Old Peking) - Barbra Streisand


----------



## luckytrim

*Come to *Poppa  -  Bob Seger


----------



## Roll_Bones

You're *Poppa* Don't Mind - Supertramp.


----------



## luckytrim

*Mind *Your Own business - Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

There's No *Business* Like Show *Busines* - Ethel Merman


----------



## luckytrim

*There's *Your Trouble  -  Dixie Chicks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mood For *Trouble* - Soundgarden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm In The *Mood For* Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## luckytrim

*In the Mood  -  *Glenn Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mood* For A Day - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mommy *For a Day* - Kitty Wells


----------



## luckytrim

*A Day *in the Life  -  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Life* Of Illusion - Joe Walsh


----------



## luckytrim

Just an *Illusion *- Imagination


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Just *a Dream - Jimmy Clanton


----------



## luckytrim

*Just *My Imagination - Temptations


----------



## Roll_Bones

Your *Imagination* - Hall & Oates.


----------



## luckytrim

*Your *Good Girl's Gonna go Bad  -  Tammy Wynette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good Girl* Gone *Bad *- Rihanna


----------



## luckytrim

*Good *Lovin' *Gone Bad  *-  Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

Born Under a *Bad* Sign - Cream.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born* in East L.A. - Cheech Marin


----------



## luckytrim

*East*-Bound and Down  -  Jerry Reed


----------



## Roll_Bones

*East* Side Story - Squeeze


----------



## luckytrim

Bed Time *Story  *-  Tammy Wynette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whose *Bed* Have Your Boots Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

*Under *Pressure  - Queen & Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

High Blood *Pressure* - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## luckytrim

*Blood *is *Blood  *-  Nenna......... something


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blood* Of Heroes - Megadeath


----------



## luckytrim

*Blood *From a Clone  -  George Harrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Clone* Sleeps Alone - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

I Walk ALONE  - Marty Robbins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk *a Mile in My Shoes - Joe South


----------



## luckytrim

WALK This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Walk* On Water - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

WALK ON By - Leroy Van Dyke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk*ing in Memphis - Marc Cohn


----------



## luckytrim

WALKING to New Orleans  -  Fats Domino


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*New Orleans* Wins the War - Randy Newman


----------



## Roll_Bones

*War* Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## luckytrim

WAR  -  Edwin Starr


----------



## Roll_Bones

Masters of *War* - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Masters *At Work - Sergio Mendes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dirty *Work* - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

DIRTY Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - ACDC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirt* Gets Under the Fingernails - Harry Chapin


----------



## Roll_Bones

I like *Dirt* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## luckytrim

*I LIKE*  It Rough  -  Lady Gaga


----------



## Roll_Bones

Tumble In The *Rough* - STP


----------



## luckytrim

Peace* IN THE* Valley  -  Red Foley  Etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Valley Girl Lyrics - Frank & Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

*Valley *of the Dolls  -  Patty Duke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Guys and Dolls - Frank Sinatra & Dean Martin


----------



## luckytrim

Playing With *Dolls *- Slayer


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Playing* Your Song - Hole


----------



## luckytrim

*Your Song *- Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heard It In A Love *Song* - The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cryin To Be *Heard* - Traffic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crying *Over You - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

All *Over you  *-  Live


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Over* When It's *Over* - Eric Church


----------



## luckytrim

Is It Really *OVER *- Jim Reeves


----------



## Roll_Bones

Love Reign *Over* Me - The Who.


----------



## luckytrim

It's *OVER  *-  Rot Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll *Over* Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## luckytrim

Rock and *ROLL *Music - Chuck Berry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Dig *Rock and Roll Music* - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## luckytrim

*I *Love *Rock *n' *Roll *- Joan Jett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Love You* - People! or The Zombies (The song was written by Zombies bass guitarist Chris White)


----------



## luckytrim

*I *Honestly *Love you *- Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honestly* - Annie Lennox


----------



## luckytrim

*HONESTLY  *-  Leann Rimes


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'm at a loss on this one folks.


----------



## luckytrim

How About 'No, *Honestly*' - Lynsey de Paul


----------



## Roll_Bones

*No* Rest For The Wicked - Ozzy Osbourne

Thanks Luckytrim!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wicked* Garden - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## luckytrim

Rose *Garden  *-  Lynn Anderson


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Garden* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Garden Party  -  Rick (AKA Ricky) Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Party* - Boston.


----------



## luckytrim

It's My *Party *- Leslie Gore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*It's My* Life - No Doubt


----------



## luckytrim

All *My Life *- Kenny Rogers


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Bet Your *Life* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

You Better *You Bet *- the Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Getting *Better* All The Time - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## luckytrim

*Getting Better *- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Getting *Ready - Miranda Lambert


----------



## luckytrim

People Get *Ready *- Temptations et. al.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*People* Are Strange - The Doors.


----------



## luckytrim

*Strange *Days - Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

luckytrim said:


> *Strange *Days - Doors



*Strange* Brew - Cream!


----------



## luckytrim

*Strange *Attraction  -  the Cure


----------



## Roll_Bones

Final *Attraction* - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## luckytrim

The *Final *Countdown - Europe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Countdown* to Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Countdown* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Countdown *to Love - Styxx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All You Need is *Love *- The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*All You *Can Carry - Tom Petty


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Carry* That Weight - Beatles.


----------



## luckytrim

The *Weight  *-  The Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Weight* Of The World - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Weight *of the World - Ringo Starr


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jinx!


----------



## luckytrim

Two different songs - we're good ...........




End of *the World *- Skeeter Davis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Same title, posted at the same time. You owe me a beer!

*End Of* The Innocence - Don Henley


----------



## luckytrim

Age of *Innocence  *-  Iron Maiden


----------



## Roll_Bones

Child Of *Innocence* - Kansas


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet *Child of *Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet* Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

*Sweet *Dreams  -  Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Get Outta My *Dreams*, Get into My Car - Billy Ocean


----------



## luckytrim

*Get *Off of *My *Cloud  -  Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heavy *Cloud* No Rain - Sting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rain* on the Roof - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim

Up on the *Roof  *-  Drifters ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A seasonal offering:

*Up on* the Housetop - Gene Autry


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wake *Up* Time - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shake Me, *Wake *Me (When It's Over) - The Four Tops


----------



## luckytrim

*Shake *it Up - KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shake*, Rattle and Roll - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## luckytrim

(Shake, Shake, Shake) *Shake *Your Booty  -  KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shake* A Leg - AC DC


----------



## luckytrim

*Shake *it Up  - Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shake* Me - Cinderella


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another seasonal favorite:

*Shake *Santa *Shake *- Zendaya


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Santa* Monica - Everclear


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Santa Monica* Pier - Christine Lavin



I don't know her, but her style is a lot like Joni Mitchell's


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Santa* Baby - Maddonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## luckytrim

Get *BACK *- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Get* Up, *Get* Down, *Get* Funky, *Get* Loose - Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Funky* Cold Medina - Tone Loc


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cold*, *Cold* Ground - Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## luckytrim

*Cold Cold *Heart - Hank Sr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart* Full of Soul - The Yardbirds


----------



## luckytrim

*HEART *Like a Wheel  -  Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wheel *of Fortune - Ace of Base  

(I bet you were thinking it was by Pat Sajak & Vanna White!)


----------



## luckytrim

*Wheel of Fortune  *Teresa Brewer
(I bet you were thinking it was by Ace of Bass !)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fortune* Teller - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

Wheels of *Fortune *- Doobie Bros.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Behind The *Wheels* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Behind* Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## luckytrim

I'm Looking For *Blue Eyes *- Jessi Coulter


----------



## Roll_Bones

These *Eyes* - The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

Blue *Eyes *Crying in the Rain - Willie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Who's *Crying* Now - Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crying *in the Chapel - Elvis Presley


----------



## LPBeier

The *Chapel *Of Love - The Dixie Cups


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love*'s In Need *of Love* Today - George Michael


----------



## LPBeier

When I *Need *You - Leo Sayer


----------



## luckytrim

*When *- Shania Twain


----------



## LPBeier

Where Or *When *- Michael Buble


----------



## luckytrim

*When *You're Hot, You're Hot - Jerry Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hot* Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## luckytrim

*Hot Rod *Race - Charlie Ryan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Race *with the Devil - Judas Priest


----------



## luckytrim

*Devil *in a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dress* You Up - Madonna


----------



## luckytrim

Never Gonna Give *You Up  *-  Rick Astley


----------



## LPBeier

Twelfth of *Never *- Donny Osmond, Johnny Mathis, etc.


----------



## luckytrim

*Never *on Sunday - Melina Mercouri


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday *Will Never be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## luckytrim

SUNDAY Morning, Comin' Down  - Cash, Kristofferson, etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monday *Morning *Church - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

MONDAY, MONDAY  -  Mamas & Papas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Monday *to *Monday *- Harry Belafonte


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rainy Days and *Monday*s - Carpenters


----------



## luckytrim

I Don't Like MONDAYS -  Boomtown Rats


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Don't Like* to Sleep Alone - Paul Anka


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sleep* Around - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

I Get AROUND - Beach Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Hope *I Get* It - Diana Ross


----------



## luckytrim

I HOPE  -  Dixie Chicks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Hope* You Dance - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## luckytrim

DANCE With Who Brung Ya  -  Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Who* Wouldn't Fall In Love With You - Vince Gill


----------



## Roll_Bones

Let The Sky *Fall* - Ten Years After


----------



## luckytrim

(Ghost) Riders in the *SKY  *- Johnny Cash etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Riders* On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Shelter From the *STORM *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shelter of Your Arms - Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

Gimmie SHELTER - Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gimmie *That Girl - Joe Nichols


----------



## luckytrim

*THAT GIRL  *- Olly Murs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Here Comes My *Girl* - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


----------



## luckytrim

*MY GIRL  *- Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*, Beautiful *Girl* - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim

Woman, *BEAUTIFUL *Woman  -  Charlie rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Gotta Get You a *Woman* - Todd Rundgren


----------



## luckytrim

*WE GOTTA GET *Out of This Place  -  Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

A Higher *Place* - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Higher* Love - Steve Winwood & Chaka Khan


----------



## luckytrim

I Want to Take You *HIGHER *- Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Higher* Ground - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## luckytrim

*HIGHER  -  Creed*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Standing On *Higher* Ground - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## luckytrim

*STANDING *in the Shadow  -  Whitesnake


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shadow*s Of The Night - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

Children *OF THE NIGHT - *Stylistics, Richard Marx, etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Children* - Billy J. Kramer


----------



## luckytrim

Teach Your *CHILDREN  *- Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Teach* Me to Forget - Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

History Will *Teach* Us Nothing - Sting


----------



## luckytrim

*TEACH *me Tonight  -  Dinah Washington


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Lion Sleeps *Tonight* - The Tokens


----------



## luckytrim

*TONIGHT *- Charlotte Church


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Me *Tonight* - Tom Jones


----------



## luckytrim

*LOVE ME *Tender - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tender* Is the Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## luckytrim

Here Comes *THE NIGHT *- Van Morrison, David Bowie , etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Here Comes* the Rain Again - The Eurythmics


----------



## luckytrim

Fire and *RAIN  *-  James Taylor


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fire* In The sky - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy *In the Sky* With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*SKY *Pilot  - Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take Me to the *Pilot* - Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Let Your Soul Be Your* Pilot* - Sting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stoned *Soul* Picnic - Fifth Demension


----------



## luckytrim

*SOUL *and Inspiration - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're the *Inspiration *- Chicago (They were originally Chicago Transit Authority until the real bus company said "Don't do that any more!")


----------



## luckytrim

*YOU'RE *Lookin' at Country  -  Loretta Lynn


----------



## Roll_Bones

Out In The *Country* - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

*COUNTRY *Boy  -  Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thank God I'm a *Country Boy* - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

*THANK GOD *and Greyhound You're Gone - Roy Clark


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Revealing Science of *God* - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

*GOD *Save the Queen  -  Sex Pistols


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Queen* Of Las Vegas - The B-52s


----------



## luckytrim

*QUEEN *of the Silver dollar  -  Dave & Sugar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One *Silver Dollar* - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## luckytrim

*SILVER *- Tongued Devil  -  Kristofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Devil* Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## luckytrim

*GEORGIA *On My Mind  -  Ray Charles


----------



## Roll_Bones

One Track *Mind* - Motorhead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Tracks* of My Tears - The Miracles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tracks *In The Dust - Crosby, Stills, Nash And Young


----------



## luckytrim

*DUST *on Mother's Bible - Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dust* In The Wind - Kansas


----------



## luckytrim

Blowin' *IN THE WIND   *-  Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blowin'* Sky High - Berlin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bullet The Blue *Sky* - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bullet* With Butterfly Wings - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## luckytrim

*BULLET *Train - Judas Priesst


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## luckytrim

*LONG BLACK *Veil - Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Veil* Of Tears - Soul Asylum


----------



## luckytrim

*TEARS *on My Pillow - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pillow* Talk - Doris Day


----------



## luckytrim

*TALK *to Me Fiddle - Charlie Dniels


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Talk* To Ya Later - The Tubes


----------



## luckytrim

Sooner or *LATER  *-  Grass Roots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

See You *Later* Alligator - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## luckytrim

The More I SEE YOU  -  Chris Montez (and others)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The More* I Get, *The More* I Want - Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## luckytrim

*I GET *the Fever - Bill Anderson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone Cold *Fever* - Humble Pie


----------



## luckytrim

*STONE *Soul Picnic - 5th Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Talking Bear Mountain *Picnic* Massacre Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dancing *Bear* - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## luckytrim

*DANCING *Queen - ABBA


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mississippi *Queen* - Mountain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mississippi Half-Step Uptown Toodleloo - Grateful Dead


----------



## luckytrim

Roll *MISSISSIPPI *- Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roll* Gypsy *Roll* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

*ROLL *With It  - Stevie Winwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Roll* In My Sweet Baby's Arms - Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

*MY SWEET *Lord  -  George Harrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Petition The *Lord* With Prayer - The doors


----------



## luckytrim

My *PRAYER  *- the Platters


(I'm 73, but I still recall the very first time I slow-danced with a girl .... This was the tune, and Tina Pachota was the young lady.... 6th grade)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Prayer* 94 - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

Sinner's *PRAYER  *-  Lady GaGa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Livin On A *Prayer* - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

I Say a Little *PRAYER *- Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I say* I do - Christina Aguilar


----------



## Roll_Bones

Only A Fool Would *Say* That - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

Famous Last Words of *A FOOL  *-  George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Famous* Blue Raincoat - Leonard Cohen


----------



## luckytrim

What's Made Milwaukee FAMOUS - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Milwaukee* Here I Come - Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

California, *HERE I COME *- Al Jolson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*California* Dreamin - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## luckytrim

DREAMIN' of You  -  Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dreaming* Fields - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## luckytrim

Strawberry *FIELDS *Forever  -  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Strawberry* Wine - Deana Carter


----------



## Roll_Bones

Spill The *Wine* - The Animals


----------



## luckytrim

Kisses, Sweeter Than *WINE  *- Jimmie rogers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweeter* As the Days Go By - Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

To Make Love *SWEETER *for You  -  Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Love We *Make* - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

When *WE MAKE LOVE  *-  Alabama


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You Wanna *Make Love* - Peter McCann


----------



## luckytrim

*DO YOU WANNA *Dance  -  Beach Boys, Del Shannon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dance*, *Dance*, *Dance* - The Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

*DANCE *With Who Brung you - Asleep At The Wheel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Who* Says You Can't Go Home - Bon Jovi and Jennifer Nettles


----------



## luckytrim

CAN'T GO HOME Again - Michael Monroe


----------



## Roll_Bones

Can't Find My Way *Home* - Blind Faith


----------



## luckytrim

*MY WAY  *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Can't Find* the Time to Tell You - Hootie & The Blowfish


----------



## luckytrim

You forgot to check !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> You forgot to check !



Who is that song by?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Way* Over There - Smokey Robinson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bridge *Over* Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## luckytrim

Burn That *BRIDGE *- Donovan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Burn That* Candle - Bill Haley & His Comets


----------



## luckytrim

*BURN *- Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Burn*ing Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## luckytrim

*BURNING  *Memories  -


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Memories* Are Made of This - The Everly Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

Making *MEMORIES  *-  Rush


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Memories* Remain - Dropkick Murphy's


----------



## luckytrim

Thanks for the *Memories *- bob hope


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Thank* You Very Much - The Scaffold


----------



## luckytrim

I'm done ...
For exact communication, exact language is necessary 



Thanks is not Thank


Burn is not burning..........


Enjoy !!


----------



## Roll_Bones

_Luckytrim.  The first post in this thread says they are the same.  Check it out._

*Thank* You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Thank* You For Your Loving - Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Since I been *Loving* You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Since *I Don't Have You - The Skyliners


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Have* A Drink On Me - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Drink* Before the War - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Before* And After - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*After* the Lovin' - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blues Before And *After* - The Smithereens.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Guess That's Why They Call It the *Blues* - Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Call* Me A Dog - Temple of The Dog

_Did LuckyTrim actually quit playing?_


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dog* and Butterfly - Heart


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dog* Years - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reelin' In the *Years *- Steely Dan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ten Years *Gone* - Led Zeppelin.


----------



## luckytrim

Since You've *GONE *- Ferlin Husky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Since* I Fell For You - Lenny Welch


----------



## luckytrim

A Song *FOR YOU -   *Leon Russell


----------



## Roll_Bones

Immigrant *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond ??


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue *Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

*BLUE *Boy  -  Jim Reeves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Hawaii- Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blue* Collar Man - Styx


----------



## luckytrim

Secret Agent *MAN  *-  Johnny Rivers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Secret* Messages - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## luckytrim

*SECRET *Love  - Doris Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Secret* Touch - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Touch* Myself - Divinyls


----------



## luckytrim

All By *MYSELF  *- Celine Dion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Myself* Without You - Reba McEntire


----------



## luckytrim

A Picture of Me *WITHOUT YOU *- Lorrie Morgan / George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Picture*s Of Matchstick Men - Status Quo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Raining *Men* - The Weather Girls


----------



## luckytrim

*MEN *and Trains  -  Barbara Mandrell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Trains* and Boats and Planes - Billy J. Kramer


----------



## luckytrim

Longer *BOATS  *-  Cat Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Longer The Waiting (The Sweeter The Kiss) - Josh Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Waiting* For a Girl Like You - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

Someone *LIKE YOU  *- Adele


----------



## Roll_Bones

Find *Someone* To Love - 3 Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Find *Your Way Back - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Roll_Bones

Take A Step *Back* - Simple Minds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Step* Inside Love - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

STEP by STEP - Eddie Rabbit


----------



## Roll_Bones

One *Step* Ahead Of The Devil - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## luckytrim

*DEVIL *Woman - Marty Robbins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Woman* To *Woman* - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## luckytrim

*WOMAN*, Beautiful *WOMAN *- Charlie Rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You're in Love With a *Beautiful* *Woman* - Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beautiful*, Loved and Blessed - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

God *Bless *the Child - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sweet *Child* O Mine - GNR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet* City Woman - The Stampeders


----------



## luckytrim

Summer in the *CITY *- Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fool For The *City* - Foghat


----------



## luckytrim

Everybody's Somebody's *FOOL *- Connie Francis ?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everybody* Needs *Somebody* to Love - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Everybody* Wants Some - Van Halen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Heart *Wants* What It *Wants* - Selena Gomez


----------



## luckytrim

Love Letters Straight From the *HEART *- Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love Letters* In the Sand - Pat Boone


----------



## luckytrim

Cowgirl IN THE SAND   -  Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## Roll_Bones

Castles Made Of *Sand* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

*CASTLES *in the *SAND *- Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Castles* Burning - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

*BURNING *Love  -  Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Love* Boat - Jack Jones


----------



## luckytrim

*LOVE *American Style - Cowsills


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American* Saturday Night - Brad Paisley


----------



## luckytrim

Small Town SATURDAY NIGHT - Hal Ketchum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Famous In a *Small Town* - Miranda Lambert


----------



## luckytrim

SMALL TOWN Boy - Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Small Town* Southern Man - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

SMALL TOWN  -  John Mellencamp


----------



## Roll_Bones

Talk Of The *Town* - Pretenders.


----------



## luckytrim

We *TALK *- R.E.M.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Wanna *Talk* About Me - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

*TALK *to *ME *- Commodores


----------



## luckytrim

That's a Game-Changer, Sir !


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jive *Talk*in' - Bee Gees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> That's a Game-Changer, Sir !



Game Changer, the buzz word for 2019 (the buzz word for 2018 was iconic!)


----------



## luckytrim

Time Machine *JIVE *- the Hollies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love *Machine *- The Miracles


----------



## luckytrim

Sex *MACHINE *- James Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Machine* Gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happiness is a Warm *Gun* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Lawyers, *GUN*s and Money - Warren Zevon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Janie's Got A *Gun* - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

I *GOT *You Babe - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Roll_Bones

It Ain't Me *Babe* - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

*AIN'T* That a Shame - Fats Domino


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's A *Shame* - The Spinners


----------



## luckytrim

*SHAME *on You - Indigo Girls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Put A Spell *On You* - Van Morrison


----------



## luckytrim

Stuck *ON YOU *- eLVIS


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stuck* With Me - Green Day


----------



## luckytrim

Come Go WITH ME  - Del-Vikings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come* Rain Or *Come* Shine - Frank Sinatra


----------



## luckytrim

Who'll Stop the RAIN - CCR


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stop* Your Sobbing - Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Stop* Believin' - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

*DON'T STOP *Me Now  -  Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Don't* Do Me Like That - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do Me* Right - Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## luckytrim

*DO RIGHT *Woman - *DO RIGHT *Man  -  Aretha Franklin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Right* As Rain - The Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rain* on the Roof - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Roll_Bones

Up On The *Roof* - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

*ON THE *Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Middle Of The *Road* - Pretenders


----------



## luckytrim

Stuck in the *MIDDLE *with You - Stealers Wheel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stuck* on You - Lionel Richie


----------



## luckytrim

*STUCK ON YOU *- Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stuck* Like Glue - Sugarland


----------



## luckytrim

*STUCK *With You  -  Huey Lewis


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stuck* In A Moment You Can't Get Out Of - U2


----------



## luckytrim

*YOU CAN'T *Hurry Love - Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hurry* Up And Wait - The Isley Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

*UP,UP *and Away - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fly *Away* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## luckytrim

I'll *FLY *Away - Johnny Cash et. al. (Gospel Standard)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fly* Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## luckytrim

The *EAGLE *- Waylon Jennings


----------



## Roll_Bones

When The *Eagle* Flies - Traffic


----------



## luckytrim

*WHEN  *-  the Kalin Twins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*When* Doves Cry - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

Wings of a *DOVE  *- Ferlin Husky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stranger With a Black *Dove* - Peter & Gordon


----------



## luckytrim

The *STRANGER  *-  Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> The *STRANGER  *-  Billy Joel



It depends on where you look:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9V-9dSPb_A


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stranger* In My House - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## luckytrim

Sorry - I owned the original record..... other people who post videos make mistakes too....... the Title was 'Running Bear'




Our *HOUSE *- cs&n


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Red *House* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

Brick HOUSE - (I forget who )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Brick HOUSE - (I forget who )



Lionel Ritchie or The Commodores


*Brick* by *Brick* - Katy Perry


----------



## Roll_Bones

Goodbye Yellow *Brick* Road - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

(THX ; It came to me about a half-hour later,lol)



Another *BRICK *in the Wall (Part 2) - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I wrote a risque parody for Another Brick in the Wall, featuring Surgeon General Joycelyn Elders.

Writing On The *Wall* - The Hollies


----------



## luckytrim

*WRITING ON THE WALL *- George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Who's Been *Writing On The Wall* Again - The Bee Gees

(We could carry this writing on the wall theme for days if you want to use recording artists that no one has ever heard of!)


----------



## luckytrim

Alone *AGAIN *(Naturally) - G. O'Sullivan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Think We're *Alone* Now - Tommy James & The Shondells


----------



## luckytrim

*THINK  *- the Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Think* I'm In love - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

*I'M IN LOVE *With My Car  - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fast *Car* - Tracy Chapman (God, I HATED this song!)


----------



## luckytrim

*FAST CAR*s - Bon Jovi


----------



## Roll_Bones

Too *Fast* For love - Motley Crue


----------



## luckytrim

Ready *FOR LOVE *- Bad Company


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ready* Set Dont Go - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## luckytrim

*DON'T GO *to Strangers  - Etta Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stranger* on the Shore - The Drifters


----------



## luckytrim

*STRANGER ON THE SHORE *- Acker Bilk


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red River *Shore* - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

*Red River *valley - Red Foley & many others


----------



## Sikenurse

Dream Weaver --Gary Wright


----------



## luckytrim

*DREAM *On - Aerosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

Runnin Down A *Dream* - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers.


----------



## luckytrim

Just *A DREAM *- Jimmy clanton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rainy Day *Dream* Away - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

*RAINY DAY *Women - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No More *Rainy Day*s - Destiny's Child


----------



## luckytrim

*RAINY DAYS *and Mondays  -  carpenters


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Don't Like *Mondays* - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

Manic *MONDAY *- Bangles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Manic* Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Manic* Cure - Fear Factory


----------



## luckytrim

I Want a *CURE  *-  Roseanne Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Want* a New Drug - Huey Lewis And The News


----------



## Roll_Bones

Love Is The *Drug* - Roxy Music


----------



## luckytrim

*LOVE IS THE *Answer -  England Dan & John Ford Coley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> *LOVE IS THE *Answer -  England Dan & John Ford Coley


What was the question?



*Love Is* All You Need - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

When you're all alone, love one another
When you're far from home, love one another
When you're down and out, love one another
All your hope's run out, love one another
When you need a friend, love one another
When you're near the end, love
We got to love, we got to love one anotherLight of the world, you got to shine on me
Love is the answer


----------



## luckytrim

Now, the question is ....
Why did you butcher that title ...?  "*Love Is* All You Need - The Beatles"
It's 'All You Need is Love'


*LOVE IS All *Around - the Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trip *Around* the Sun - Jimmy Buffett & Martina McBride

My favorite birthday song


----------



## luckytrim

I Get *AROUND *- Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fooled *Around* And Fell In Love - Elvin Bishop


----------



## luckytrim

Won't Get *FOOLED *Again - the Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Won't Get *FOOLED *Again - the Who


 I thought that was by George Bush?

Tears *Won't Get* Frozen - Cher


----------



## luckytrim

It's a Long* WAY *to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll) AC/DC.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long *Long Way* to Go - Phil Collins


----------



## luckytrim

What a *WAY TO GO  *-  Freddie Hart -- Joe Diffie


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Way* The Wind Blows - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*THE WIND *Cries Mary - Jimmi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Heart *Cries* for You - Charlie Rich


----------



## luckytrim

*MY HEART *Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go On* Home Baby - Van Morrison


----------



## luckytrim

Who Says You Can't *GO HOME *- Bon Jovi


----------



## Roll_Bones

Take Me *Home* Tonight - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

Down *HOME *- Alabama


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take Me* in Your Arms (Rock Me a Little While) - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

You're late ...........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The story of my life


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet *Home* Alabama -Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

*SWEET *Surrender  -  Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet* Baby James - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

*SWEET *Little rock 'n Roller - Chuck Berry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Little Past *Little Rock* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## luckytrim

*LITTLE ROCK *- Reba MacEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every *Little* Thing - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

*EVERY LITTLE THING *She Does is Magic  -  Police


----------



## Roll_Bones

Leave That *Thing* Alone - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*ALONE *Again - Gilbert O'Sullivan  





Note; When the Pet Shop Boys re-did this hit, they added (Naturally) to the Title... I don't think it was part of the title when Gilbert did it...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Together *Again* - The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

(That was a great Buck Owens Hit !)






Happy *TOGETHER *-the Turtles


----------



## LPBeier

*Happy* - Pharrell Wiliams


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Worry, Be *HAPPY  *- Bobby mc -something ....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Worry* Baby - The Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

*DON'T WORRY *'Bout Me  - Marty Robbins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't You *Worry* Bout a Thing - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing *- The Trogs


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wild* Flower - The Cult


----------



## luckytrim

Lotus *FLOWER *- Radiohead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

From The *Lotus*... - Prince


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> From The *Lotus*... - Prince



My wife adores the late Prince.  I took her to see him live when we had the opportunity.

Gaping *Lotus* Experience - Tool


----------



## luckytrim

*EXPERIENCE  *-  David Lee Roth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Are You *Experience*d - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

*ARE YOU *Ready - Billy Ocean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ready* For Love - Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

When You're *Ready* To Come - The Tubes.


----------



## luckytrim

Yes, I'm *READY *- Barbara Mason


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yes, I'm* a Witch - Yoko Ono


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Witch* Hunt - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Season of the *WITCH *- Donovan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Season*s in the Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## luckytrim

*IN THE SUN *- Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

House of the Rising *Sun *- The Animals


----------



## luckytrim

Our *HOUSE *- CSN&Y


----------



## Roll_Bones

*House *For Everyone - Traffic.


----------



## Addie

Bless This House. - Hymn


----------



## luckytrim

Our *HOUSE *-  (In the Middle of the Street)  -  Madness


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burning Down the *House* - Talking Heads


----------



## luckytrim

*HOUSE BURNING DOWN * - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Roll_Bones

Face *Down* - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

Shadow *FACE *-Hank Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Moon *Shadow* - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

Blue *MOON  *-  Marcels


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bad *Moon* Rising - CCR


----------



## luckytrim

Born Under a *BAD *Sign  -  Albert King


----------



## Roll_Bones

Vital *Sign*s - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*SIGNS *- Five-Man Electrical Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Signs* That Will Never Change - The Hollies


----------



## luckytrim

*NEVER *My Love - the Association


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Best Of *My Love* - The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

*MY LOVE  *-  Wings


----------



## Roll_Bones

Finding *My* Way - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Finding* It Rough - The Everly Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

*ROUGH *Justice  -  Bananarama


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Justice* In The Barrel - Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

Beer *BARREL *Polka - Old Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beer *In Mexico - Kenny Chesney


----------



## luckytrim

There's a Tear in my *BEER *-The Williams Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Titties And* Beer* - Frank Zappa.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beer* for my Horses - Toby Keith & Willie Nelson


----------



## luckytrim

*BEER *Run - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(My Little) *Run*away - Del Shannon


----------



## luckytrim

*RUNAWAY *Train - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train* to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

*LAST *Date - Skeeter Davis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Got a *Date* With an Angel - The Four Freshmen


----------



## luckytrim

Johnny *ANGEL  *-  Shelly Fabarese


----------



## Roll_Bones

Workin Them *Angel*s - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Tarnished *ANGEL *- George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Angel *of the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## luckytrim

*ANGEL *Baby - Rosie & the Originals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## luckytrim

*BABY*, Come *BACK  *-  Player


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Baby* I'm - a Want You - Bread.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Want You* to Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## luckytrim

I *WANT *It All  -  Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*It All* Begins With You - Jody Watley


----------



## luckytrim

Giving *IT ALL *Away - Roger Daltry


----------



## Roll_Bones

Throwing It All *Away* - Genesis


----------



## luckytrim

I'm *Throwing *Rice - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Don't Want To Throw *Rice* - Dolly Parton


----------



## luckytrim

*I DON'T *Wanna Play House


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You're Gonna to *Play* in Texas - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

You're Good Girl's *GONNA *Go Bad - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bad* To The Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## luckytrim

Hillbilly *BONE *- Blake Shelton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Roll The *Bone*s - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*ROLL *Away the Stone - Mott the Hoople ??


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stone*d Soul Picnic - The 5th Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

Everybody Must Get *STONED  *-  Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stoned* To The Bone - Jame Brown


----------



## luckytrim

*STONED *Love  -  Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

*BATTLEFIELD *of *LOVE  *- Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Give *Love* a Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

Addicted to *LOVE *- Robert Palmer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Stinks! -  J. Geils Band


----------



## luckytrim

What's *LOVE *Got to Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gettin' Jiggy *With It* - Will Smith


----------



## luckytrim

To Sir, *WITH *Love - Lulu


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sir* Psycho Sexy - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## luckytrim

Do Ya Think I'm *SEXY  *-  Rod Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What *Do Ya Think* About That - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## luckytrim

Let's *THINK ABOUT *Livin' - Bob Luman


----------



## Roll_Bones

I *Think* I'm Going Bald - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*GOING *Steady - Faron Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rock *Steady* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## luckytrim

*ROCK *On - David essex


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* Around the Clock - Bill Haley and his Comets


----------



## luckytrim

I Get *AROUND *- Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Around* The World In A Day - Prince and the Revolution.


----------



## luckytrim

*SHOP *Around - Miracles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Pawn *Shop* - Sublime


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Candy *Shop* - Madonna


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Candy* Perfume Girl - Madonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spilled *Perfume* - Pam Tillis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hollywood *Perfume* - Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hollywood* Nights - Bob Seger


----------



## LPBeier

The *Night *They Rolled Old Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Old Dixie* - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## luckytrim

I Sang *DIXIE  *- Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dixie* Highway - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

Ventura *HIGHWAY *- America


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Highway* Don't Care - Tim Mcgraw, Taylor Swift & Keith Urban


----------



## luckytrim

Lost *HIGHWAY *- Hank Sr.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Island Of *Lost* Souls - Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

Let's Get *LOST *- Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lost* in California - Little Big Town


----------



## luckytrim

Hotel *CALIFORNIA  *-  Eagles


----------



## LPBeier

Heartbreak *Hotel*


----------



## luckytrim

*HEARTBREAK *-  Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bringin' on the *Heartbreak* - Def Leppard


----------



## luckytrim

*BRINGIN*' Mary Home  -  Mac Wiseman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Along Comes *Mary* - The Association


----------



## luckytrim

*ALONG *Came Jones  -  Coasters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me and Mrs. *Jones* - Billy Paul


----------



## luckytrim

Casey *JONES  *-  Grateful Dead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jim *Jones* - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

Dooley *JONES *-  Dr. Hook


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bringin On The *Heartbreak* - Def Lepard


----------



## luckytrim

Oh, Mr. Bones .... !


Look back about seven posts ....... 





...... and, you forgot to make sure..............


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bringing* Out the Elvis - Faith Hill


----------



## Roll_Bones

luckytrim said:


> Oh, Mr. Bones .... !
> Look back about seven posts .......
> ...... and, you forgot to make sure..............



Sorry Trim...........John


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Out *Of The Cradle - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*CRADLE *of Love - Johnny Preston  /  Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mountain *of Love* - Harold Dorman


----------



## luckytrim

*MOUNTAIN *High, Valley Low  -  Tina Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Valley *Girl - Frank and Moon Unit Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

Young *GIRL  *- Union Gap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young* Blood - The Coasters


----------



## luckytrim

Forever *YOUNG *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone Dead *Forever* - Motorhead


----------



## luckytrim

We Are The *DEAD  *-  David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*We Are* Young - Fun


----------



## luckytrim

*WE ARE *THE Champions  -  Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like a *Champion* - Selena Gomez


----------



## luckytrim

*LIKE A *Virgin  -  Madonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Virgin *Witch - Rob Zombie


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Witch* Hunt - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Yes, I'm a *WITCH *- Yoko Ono


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Season of the *Witch* - Donovan


----------



## Roll_Bones

All Four *Season*s - Sting


----------



## luckytrim

*SEASONS *in the Sun  -  Terry Jacks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here Comes *the Sun* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*SUN *King  -  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black Hole *Sun* - Soundgarden.


----------



## luckytrim

Trip Around the *SUN  *-  Kenny Chesney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Trip*, Stumble & Fall - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## luckytrim

I *FALL *to Pieces  -  Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pieces* Of April - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

*APRIL *Love - Pat Boone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Just Called to Say I *Love* You - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Roll_Bones

Slave *Called* Shiver - Porcupine Tree


----------



## luckytrim

*SLAVE *Driver  -  Bob Marley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Want to Be Your *Driver* - Chuck Berry


----------



## luckytrim

*I *Wanna *BE YOUR *Man - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nowhere *Man *- The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

TAX*Man - *Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tax* free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

Stone *FREE *- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like a Rolling *Stone* - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

Roll Away the *STONE *- Mott the Hoople


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stone* Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

C'mon, I just posted that one this morning..........To YOUR post, Mr. Bones............ I've said it before , if we can't pay attention, this becomes a playlist, not a game .


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born *Free* -  Matt Monro


----------



## luckytrim

*BORN *to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## Roll_Bones

luckytrim said:


> C'mon, I just posted that one this morning..........To YOUR post, Mr. Bones............ I've said it before , if we can't pay attention, this becomes a playlist, not a game .



Sorry trim.  I did not see it as it was one page back.  I guess I should change how many posts I see in one window. (Posts per page)

Everyone's *Born* To Die - ELO


----------



## Mad Cook

luckytrim said:


> *BORN *to be Wild - Steppenwolf



"I was *Born *Under A Wand'ring Star" - I can't remember the grizzly-voiced actor who sang it (but I can see his face) or the name of the 1970s film (but seem to remember that it wasn't very good).


----------



## luckytrim

That was Lee Marvin - "Paint Your Wagon" - Clint Eastwood sang inn it as well....


The way I stay out of trouble with this game........
at this point, when I'm about to enter my song, I scroll down a little, and there is the last post !


I make sure that it's the same tune I'm responding to...... When I come here VIA my mailbox, I'm sometimes getting ready to answer an earlier post........
Hope that helps !


Catch a Falling *STAR *- Perry Como


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Help Me, I'm *Falling* - Hank Locklin


----------



## luckytrim

*FALLING * Again - Porter Wagoner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Together *Again* - Buck Owens


----------



## luckytrim

Come *TOGETHER  *-  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

So Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## luckytrim

We Go *TOGETHER *- From "Grease"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Together*, Wherever We Go - Bette Midler


----------



## luckytrim

All *TOGETHER *Now - Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

We Gotta All Get *Together* - Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## luckytrim

*WE GOTTA *Get Out of This Place - Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rock *This Place* - The Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## luckytrim

*ROCK *the Cazbah - the Clash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Jailhouse *Rock* - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jail House* Blues - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## luckytrim

He's In the *JAIL HOUSE *Now - Webb Pierce and others, lately the Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*He's in* Dallas - Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

To Heavy *Dallas* - Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Ain't *Heavy*, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Brother* Of Mine - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

I Me *MINE *- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Old White Mule Of *Mine* - Glen Campbell


----------



## luckytrim

*OLD *Rivers  -  Walter Brennan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*River* of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

King Of *Dreams* - Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

In *DREAMS *- Roy Orbison


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dreams* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet *DREAMS *- Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet Sweet* Smile - The Carpenters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Three Mile *Smile* - Aerosmith


----------



## LPBeier

Two Out of *Three *Ain't Bad - Meatloaf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Got It *Bad* and That *Ain't* Good - Carly Simon


----------



## LPBeier

Hurts So *Good *- John Cougar (Mellencamp)


----------



## Roll_Bones

It *Hurts* Me Too - Foghat


----------



## luckytrim

*HURT SO *Bad - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bad* reputation - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Got a *Reputation* - The Byrds


----------



## luckytrim

You're Gonna Ruin my Bad *REPUTATION  *-  Ronnie McDowell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You're Gonna* Lose That Girl - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

China *Girl* - David Bowie


----------



## luckytrim

My *GIRL *- Temptations


----------



## Roll_Bones

*My* Hero - Foo Fighters


----------



## luckytrim

*MY *Generation - the Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

Song For A Future *Generation* - B-52's


----------



## luckytrim

Your *SONG *- Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Song of the* South* - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

Drive *SOUTH *- Suzie Bogguss


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shut Up And *Drive* - Chely Wright


----------



## luckytrim

*SHUT UP AND *Kiss Me - Mary Chapin-Carpenter


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shut Up *And* Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Let's *DANCE *- David Bowie


----------



## Roll_Bones

They *Dance* Alone - Sting.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Leave Me *Alone* - Helen Reddy


----------



## luckytrim

All ALONE am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We're *All Alone* - Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Drink *Alone* - George Thorogood and The Destroyers.


----------



## luckytrim

I Think We're *ALONE *Now - Tommy James & the Shondells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Think* I Love You - Partridge Family


----------



## luckytrim

*I LOVE YOU *More - Roy (I think) Duke


----------



## Roll_Bones

How Many *More* times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*How Many* Teardrops - Lou Christie


----------



## luckytrim

*MORE *- Bobby Darin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Weep No *More* - Bad Company


----------



## LPBeier

While My Guitar Gently *Weep*s - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Guitar* Man - Bread


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

*WOMAN*, Beautiful *WOMAN *- Charlie Rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You're in Love With a *Beautiful Woman* - Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show


----------



## luckytrim

April *LOVE *- Pat Boone


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sometimes It Snows In *April* - Prince and the Revolution


----------



## luckytrim

*SOMETIMES *- Bill Anderson & Mary Lou Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Charlotte *Sometimes* - The Cure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Charlotte* - John Mellencamp


----------



## luckytrim

Hush, Hush, Sweet *CHARLOTTE *- Patti Page


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hush*abye - The Mystics


----------



## luckytrim

There's a Kind of *HUSH *- Carpenters


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hush* - Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

*HUSH*, somebody's Calling my Name - Bobby Darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Somebody *To Love - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

*SOMEBODY TO LOVE  *Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another *Somebody* Done *Somebody* Wrong Song - B.J. Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

I Wanna Love *SOMEBODY *- Angela Bofill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Wanna Love Somebody* Like You - Keith Urban


----------



## luckytrim

Someone *LIKE YOU *- Van Morrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Someone* Made You For Me - Isaac Hayes


----------



## luckytrim

American *MADE *- Oak ridge Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

*American* Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

All *AMERICAN *Boy - Bobby Bare


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dog* Faced Boy - Phish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Faced* With Love - Dusty Springfield


----------



## luckytrim

*LOVE *Hurts  - Everly Bros. / Nazareth


----------



## Roll_Bones

Truth *Hurts* - Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

It *HURTS *to Be In Love - Gene Pitney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*In Love* with *Love* - Debbie Harry


----------



## luckytrim

I'M *IN LOVE WITH *My Car  -  Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Get Away *Car* - Audioslave


----------



## luckytrim

Fast *CAR *- Tracy Chapman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Life in the *Fast* Lane - The Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

That's *LIFE *- Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*That's* the Way (uh huh uh huh) I Like it (uh huh uh huh) - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## luckytrim

*THAT'S* How I Got to Memphis - Tom T. Hall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walking in *Memphis* - Marc Cohn


----------



## luckytrim

*MEMPHIS *Soul Stew - King Curtis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stoned *Soul* Picnic - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

*SOUL *Song - Joe Stampley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Little Bit of *Soul* - The Music Explosion


----------



## luckytrim

*A LITTLE BIT OF *Soap - Jarmels


----------



## Roll_Bones

One *Little* Victory - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Ten *LITTLE *Bottles - Johnny Bond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Force *Ten* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

One in *TEN *- UB40


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Ten* Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Golden *YEARS *- David bowie


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Golden* Slumbers - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*GOLDEN *Ring - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Diamond *Ring* - Gary Lewis & the Playboys


----------



## luckytrim

*THIS *Time - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Roll_Bones

A Space In *Time* - Ten Years After


----------



## luckytrim

This *TIME *- Troy Shondell


----------



## Roll_Bones

Why Can't *This* Be Love - Van Halen.


----------



## luckytrim

*CAN'T* Stop Loving you - Phil Collins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Stop* Believin' - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

*DON'T*  -  Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Don't* Want to Miss a Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

*I DON'T *Like Mondays - Boomtown Rats


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rainy Days And *Mondays* - Carpenters


----------



## luckytrim

RAINY Day Women  - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trying To Love Two *Women* - The Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## luckytrim

*TWO *Lovers - Mary Wells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lovers* by Night, Strangers by Day - The Fleetwoods


----------



## luckytrim

*STRANGERS *in the *NIGHT *- Standard


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Night* Train - GNR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train* to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

Long *TRAIN *Runnin' - Doobie Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Runnin*' Down A Dream - The Fabulous Tom Petty and the ever so good Heartbreakers!


----------



## luckytrim

*DREAM *Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All I Have To Do Is *Dream* - Everly Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

If I Didn't *HAVE *You - Vince Gill


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Didn't* Ask And She *Didn't* Say - Tim McGraw


----------



## luckytrim

Don't *ASK *me no Questions - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

No *Questions* Asked - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You *Asked* Me To - Patti LaBelle


----------



## luckytrim

*IF YOU *Leave Me Now - Chicago


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Leave Me* Alone - Santana


----------



## luckytrim

*ALONE *Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Alone* - Pearl Jam


----------



## luckytrim

All *ALONE *Am I - Brenda Lee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Am* I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

*I AM *Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## Roll_Bones

LA *Woman* - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Was Born in East *LA* - Cheech Marin


----------



## luckytrim

*BORN *to Lose - Ray Charles and many others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lose* My Breath - Destiny's Child


----------



## luckytrim

Every *BREATH *I Take - Gene Pitney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take* My *Breath* Away - Berlin


----------



## luckytrim

*TAKE MY BREATH AWAY *- Margo Smith


----------



## Roll_Bones

Locomotive *Breath* - Jethro Tull


----------



## luckytrim

Uh, Oh !


LOCOMOTIVE - Guns 'n Roses ....... is all I've got ...........


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Locomotive* Man - Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

The *MAN *in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Man* In The Box - Alice n' Chains


----------



## luckytrim

*BOX *Set - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Set* The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun -  Pink Floyd


----------



## luckytrim

*SUN *King - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*King* of The Road - Roger Miller


----------



## luckytrim

On the *ROAD *Again - Willie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*On the Road* to Find Out - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

Six Days *ON THE ROAD *- Dave Dudley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Six* More *Days* - Roy Acuff


----------



## luckytrim

*DAYS *of Wine and Roses - (I don't remember)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bottle Of Red *Wine* - Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

*red red wine- *ub40


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Red*, White and Crew - Motley Crue


----------



## luckytrim

(Red, White and Crue, R.B. !)




Courtesy of the *RED, WHITE AND *Blue - Toby Kieth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue *Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## luckytrim

*BLUE BLUE *Day - Don Gibson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mood For A *Day* - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mood* Indigo - Duke Ellington


----------



## luckytrim

In the *MOOD *- Glenn Miller


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm in the *Mood* for Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## luckytrim

*I'M IN THE MOOD  *- Dr. John


----------



## Roll_Bones

luckytrim said:


> (Red, White and Crue, R.B. !)
> Sorry Trim!
> Courtesy of the *RED, WHITE AND *Blue - Toby Kieth



*Mood* For Trouble - Soundgarden


----------



## luckytrim

Does this count ?


*T-R-O-U-B-L-E  *- Travis Tritt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Trouble* in Paradise - The Crests


----------



## luckytrim

(Wow ! Shake that Memory Tree, Sir loin !)


Halfway to *PARADISE  *- Tony Orlando


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I told you, I have over 60 years of rock & Roll and Country music locked away in my cranium.


Two Tickets to *Paradise* - Eddie Money


----------



## Roll_Bones

Love Me *Two* Times - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Mine's all in the basement on LP's,Cassettes and CD's....... lucky for me, 'cause the memory moved to Margaritaville...





Three *TIMES  *a Lady - Commodores


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lady* in Red - Chris de Burgh


----------



## luckytrim

Lay *LADY *Lay - Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lay* a Little Lovin' On Me - Robin McNamara


----------



## luckytrim

Lean *ON ME *- Bill Withers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Street to *Lean* On - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## luckytrim

Lonely *STREET *- Andy Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

*ONLY *You - the Platters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Theres *Only* One Way to Rock - Sammy Hagar.


----------



## luckytrim

*ONE WAY *or Another - blondie


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Got *Another* Thing Comin - Judas Priest


----------



## luckytrim

*ANOTHER *Time, *ANOTHER *Place - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're Taking up *Another* Man's *Place* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## luckytrim

My Son Calls *ANOTHER MAN *Daddy - Hank Sr.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Son* Of A bitch - Nazareth


----------



## luckytrim

The *BITCH *is Back - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back* in the USSR - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Baby Got *BACK *- Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Baby* I'm A Want You - Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Want You* More - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

*MORE *Then a Feeling - Boston


----------



## Roll_Bones

How Many *More* Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

*MORE *- Bobby Darin and a bunch of others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Little *More* Time With You - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

*A LITTLE *Bit of Soap - Jarmels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Now there is an oldie but goodie!

*Little Bit* o' Soul - The Music Explosion


----------



## luckytrim

(When I was a struggling musician in NYC in the late sixties, My band was called "Filet of Soul" - you can see us during the opening credits of "The Odd Couple")


SOUL Song - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Immigrant *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

The Corvette *SONG *- George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little Red *Corvette* - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

*LITTLE RED *Riding Hood - Sam the Sham , i think....


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Red* Tide - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Ebb *TIDE *- Old Standard... Sinatra, for one, Johnny Mathis...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tide* Is High - Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

*HIGH *Hopes - Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Low Spark Of *High* Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## luckytrim

Friends in *LOW *Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Feel So *Low* - Porcupine Tree


----------



## luckytrim

*FEEL SO *Fine - Johnny Preston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hurt *So* Bad - Little Anthony and The Imperials


----------



## luckytrim

Good Lovin' Gone *BAD *- Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

My City Was *Gone* - Pretenders

_Please overlook this choice as its bumper music for the biggest mistake in human history_.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Good Lovin'* - Little Rascals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

JINX! Bones owes me a beer!

We Built This *City* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## luckytrim

*CITY *Lights - Ray Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harbour *Lights* - The Platters


----------



## luckytrim

Bright *LIGHTS*, Big City - Jimmy Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet *City *Woman - The Stampeders


----------



## luckytrim

My *SWEET *Lord - George Harrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Petition The *Lord* With Prayer - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Why Me, *LORD *- Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tell *Me Why* - The beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*TELL ME *Something good - Chakka Khan (Not sure about spelling)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Into *Something Good* - Herman's Hermits


----------



## luckytrim

*SOMETHING *- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Something* Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

(I think it's "Don't be Stupid" ... "Something Stupid = Sinatra ....)


----------



## luckytrim

*STUPID *Cupid - Connie francis


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stupid* Dream - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* Lover - Bobby Darrin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dream* On - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Just a *DREAM *- Jimmy Clanton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rainy Day *Dream* Away - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

*RAINY DAY *Women (and some numbers I don't remember ) - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Day* Tripper - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Day* in the Life - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Once a *DAY *- Connie Smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Once* on a Sunday Morning - The Tremeloes


----------



## luckytrim

*SUNDAY MORNING*, Comin' Down - Kristofferson / Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday* Will Never Be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## luckytrim

A *SUNDAY *Kind of Love - Etta James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Groovy Kind *of Love* - The Mindbenders


----------



## luckytrim

A *KIND *of Hush - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *Kind* Of Magic - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Could This be *MAGIC *- The ???


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*This Could Be* the One - Bad Company


----------



## luckytrim

You're *THE ONE *- Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Still *The One* - Orleans


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time Stand *Still* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time *Is On My Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Other* Side* Of Life - Moody Blues


----------



## luckytrim

A Picture From* LIFE*'s Other Side - Luke the Drifter (Hank Sr.)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Picture *- Kid Rock & Sheryl Crow


----------



## Roll_Bones

This Is The *Picture* - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*This Is* Where I Came In - The Bee Gees


----------



## luckytrim

*WHERE *or When - Dion & the Belmonts


----------



## Roll_Bones

*When* You Were Mine - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

*YOU WERE MINE *- Dixie Chicks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sweet Child O *Mine* - GNR


----------



## luckytrim

*SWEET *Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Emotion* Detector - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Second That *Emotion* - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## luckytrim

Hang On to Your *Emotion *- lou reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hang On* Sloopy - The McCoys


----------



## luckytrim

Let's *HANG ON *- Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hang* On To Your Life - The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

Holding *ON TO *Nothing - P. Wagoner & D. Parton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nothing* from *Nothing* - Billy Preston


----------



## luckytrim

*NOTHING *Short of Dyin' - Travis Tritt


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *Short* Term Effect - The Cure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Have That *Effect* on Me - Brad Paisley


----------



## luckytrim

Take a Chance *ON ME *- ABBA


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ghost Of A *Chance* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*GHOST *Riders in the Sky - C&W Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Riders* on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Shelter From *THE STORM *- Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Gimme *Shelter* - Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gimme* All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top


----------



## luckytrim

*ALL *My *LOVIN'*  -  Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lovin*, Touchin, Squeezin - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

Easy *LOVIN' *- Freddie Hart


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Easy* To Be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

*HARD *Times - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hard* As A Rock - AC DC


----------



## luckytrim

Easy to be *HARD *- Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Hard* Day's Night - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*NIGHT *Moves - bob Seger


----------



## Roll_Bones

Roll_Bones said:


> *Easy* To Be Hard - Three Dog Night





luckytrim said:


> Easy to be *HARD *- Three Dog Night



_*One page back.*_



luckytrim said:


> *NIGHT *Moves - bob Seger



Heat Of The *Night* - Bryan Adams


----------



## luckytrim

Memory is the second thing to go .....


Here Comes the *NIGHT *- Van Morrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Small town Saturday *NIGHT *- Hal Ketchum


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Boys Are Back In *Town* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Boy*friend's *Back* - The Angels


----------



## luckytrim

*MY BOY *Lollipop - Little Millie Small


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On The Good Ship *Lollipop *- Shirley Temple


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Crystal *Ship* - Doors


----------



## luckytrim

*CRYSTAL *Chandeliers - Charlie Pride


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Crystal* Flame - Blues Travelers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

See the Embers, Feel the *Flame* - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

his Latest *FLAME *- Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Your *Latest* Trick - Dire Straits


----------



## luckytrim

*YOUR *Good Girl's Gonna Go Bad - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goody *Good Girl* - Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## luckytrim

*GOOD *Lovin' - Rascals


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Good* News First - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

It's *GOOD NEWS *Week - Hedgehoppers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here Is the *News* - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Got The *News* - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

*I GOT *You Babe - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Roll_Bones

Janie's *Got* A Gun - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Excuse Me, I Think I've *GOT A *Heartache - Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

6th Avenue *Heartache* - The Wallflowers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Electric* Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## luckytrim

Tenth *AVENUE *Freeze-Out - Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Freeze*-Frame - The J. Geils Band


----------



## luckytrim

Picture in a *FRAME *- Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lady *Picture* Show - STP


----------



## luckytrim

Lay *LADY*, Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Three Times A *Lady* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Two Out Of *Three* Ain't bad - Meatloaf.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Got it *Bad* And That *Ain't* Good - Carly Simon


----------



## luckytrim

Angels Love *BAD *Men - Nelson, Jennings, Cash and Kristofferson, The Highwaymen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Workin Them *Angels* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Workin'* On A Groovy Thing - The 5th Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

Two of a Kind, *WORKIN' *on a Full House - Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Room *Full* Of Mirrors - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

I Never Go Around *MIRRORS *- Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Will It *Go Around* In Circles? - Billy Preston


----------



## luckytrim

Bumming *AROUND *- Boxcar Willie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Around* the World - Sam Cooke


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sleep *Around* - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

Don't *SLEEP *in the Subway - Petul Clrk


----------



## Roll_Bones

Talking In Your *Sleep* - The Romantics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Talking *To the Wall - Loretta Lynn


----------



## luckytrim

*TALKING TO *Myself - Linkin Park


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Myself* At Last - Graham Nash


----------



## luckytrim

*AT LAST  *- Etta James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last* Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## luckytrim

*DANCE *With Me - Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Come and Go *With Me* - TheDel-Vikings


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lets *Go* Crazy - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

*CRAZY *Arms - Ray Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Open *Arms* - Journey


----------



## Roll_Bones

Into The Great Wide *Open* - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The Great* Gig In the Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## luckytrim

*THE GREAT  *Pretender - Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*The Great* Speckled Bird - Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

Surfin' *BIRD *- the Trashmen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Surfin'* Safari - The Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

*SURFIN' *USA - Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Living In The *USA* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## luckytrim

Back *IN THE *USSR - Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Take A Step *Back* - Simple Minds


----------



## luckytrim

*TAKE A *Letter Maria - R.B. Greaves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Letter *- The Box Tops


----------



## Roll_Bones

Four *Letter* Word - Def Leppard


----------



## luckytrim

The *LETTER *That Johnny Walker read - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lost *Johnny* - MotorHead


----------



## luckytrim

*JOHNNY *Angel - Shelly Fabares


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Angel* Of Harlem - U2


----------



## luckytrim

Tarnished *ANGEL *- George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Angel* of the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## luckytrim

*ANGEL *Flying Too Close to the Ground - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Flying* High Again - Ozzy Ozbourne


----------



## luckytrim

Here I Am, Drunk *AGAIN *- Moe Bandy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alone *Again* (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## luckytrim

I Drink *ALONE *- George Thorogood


----------



## Roll_Bones

Have A* Drink* On Me - AC DC


----------



## luckytrim

Down *ON ME - *Janis Joplin​


----------



## Roll_Bones

Honkin *On* BoBo - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Hang *ON *Sloopy - McCoys


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hang* On To Your Life - The Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

Let's *HANG ON *- Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hang* Em High - Van Halen


----------



## luckytrim

*HIGH *Hopes - Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*High* Water - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

River Deep, Mountain *HIGH *- Tina Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Holy *River* - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

Houses of *THE HOLY *- Led Zepp


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Holy* Water - Bad Company

_worth the listen_


----------



## luckytrim

Cool *WATER *- Sons of the Pioneers et al


----------



## Roll_Bones

Walk On *Water* - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

*WALK ON *By - Dionne Warwick


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Walk* Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## luckytrim

*WALK *This Way - Areosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Way* The Wind Blows - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Blowin' in THE WIND - Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wind* Of Change - Scorpions


----------



## luckytrim

You're Gonna *CHANGE*, or I'm-a Gonna Leave - Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Perpetual *Change* - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

A *CHANGE *is Gonna come - Sam Cooke


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'd Love To *Change* The World - Ten Years After


----------



## luckytrim

*LOVE TO LOVE *You Baby - Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Me And My *Baby* - Ten Years After


----------



## luckytrim

*ME AND MY *Shadow Frank & Sammy - an old standard


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shadow*s Of The Night - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

*SHADOW *Dancing - Andy Gibb


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dancing* With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## luckytrim

You Make Me Feel Like *DANCING *- Leo Sayer


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dancing* Days - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

*DANCING *in the Moonlight - I can't remember who ... 

one-hit wonder, I Think !


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Moonlight* Drive - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Mister *MOONLIGHT *- Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shining In The *Moonlight* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## luckytrim

*SHINING *Star - INXS


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Star* Rider - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

Bull *RIDER *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ghost *Rider* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Uneasy *RIDER *- Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rider*s On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

*STORM *Front - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Electrical *Storm* - U2


----------



## luckytrim

Riders on the *STORM *- Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

> luckytrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riders on the *STORM *- Doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _See Post 19677._
Click to expand...


In The Eye Of The *Storm* - The Outlaws


----------



## luckytrim

Yup ! 

We all tend to screw up, don't we.......... I should say, "We both", as there's only you and me ........


*EYE OF *the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Roll_Bones

> LOL Trim. Don't forget Sir Loin.



Camera *Eye* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

(Sir-Loin must be out of town- Hasn't posted since the third... )


In the *EYE *of the Sun - the Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black Hole *Sun* - Sound Garden


----------



## luckytrim

*BLACK *Land Farmer - Frankie Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Return Of The *Farmer*s Son - Thin Lizzy


----------



## luckytrim

*THE FARMER'S *Daughter - Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Farmer* John - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

Uncle *JOHN*'s Band - Grateful Dead


----------



## Roll_Bones

Me And My *Uncle* - Grateful Dead


----------



## luckytrim

*ME AND MY *Shadow - Frank & Sammy


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shadow* Of The Sun - Audioslave


----------



## luckytrim

*SUN *King - Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Its Good To Be *King* - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

*KING *of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Middle Of The *Road* - Pretenders


----------



## luckytrim

Seven Bridges *ROAD *- Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Seven* Cities Of Gold - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Heart of *GOLD *- Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Deserted *Cities* Of The Heart - Cream


----------



## luckytrim

Total Eclipse *OF THE HEART  *- Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Heart* Of The Matter - Don Henley


----------



## luckytrim

*THE HEART *That You Own - Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Roll_Bones

Go Your *Own* Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

No *WAY *Out - Jefferson Airplane ? ... Starship ??


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Out* In The Cold - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

*COLD COLD *Heart - Hank Sr.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Cold* Fire - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

After the *FIRE *is Gone - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Thrill Is *Gone* - BB King


----------



## luckytrim

*THE THRILL IS *Back - Alan Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shoot To *Thrill* - AC DC


----------



## luckytrim

After the *THRILL *is Gone - Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*After* Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

*MIDNIGHT *at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Roll_Bones

Burning Of The *Midnight* Lamp - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

*MIDNIGHT *- Red Foley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Midnight* Rider - Allman Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

Low *RIDER *- War


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Low* Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## luckytrim

HIGH and Dry - Marty Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dry* County - B-52's


----------



## luckytrim

Carroll *COUNTY *Accident - Porter Wagoner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Coward Of The *County* - Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

A Week in a *COUNTY *Jail - Tom T. Hall


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Jail* Bait - Motorhead


----------



## luckytrim

Whistle *BAIT *- Larry Something..... Collins ? (Mr. T covered it)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Tell Me When The *Whistle* Blows - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*TELL ME *Something Good - Rufus


----------



## Roll_Bones

Show Don't *Tell* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*SHOW *and *TELL *- Johnny Mathis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Any Major Dude Will *Tell* You - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

*DUDE *(Looks Like a Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

All The Young *Dude*s - Mott The Hoople _and many others_


----------



## luckytrim

Tell *ALL THE *People -the Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

*People* Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Every Kind of *PEOPLE *- Joe Cocker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Some *Kind* Of Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## luckytrim

*WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL  *-  Johnny Mathis


----------



## Roll_Bones

What A *Wonderful* World - Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What A *Wonderful World* (This Would Be) - Sam Cooke


----------



## luckytrim

A *World *without Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For Your *Love* - The Yardbirds


----------



## luckytrim

*FOR YOUR *Precious *LOVE - *Jerry Butler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All You Need is *Love* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

You're *ALL *That I *NEED *to Get By - Marvin & Tammi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Will *Get By* - The Grateful Dead


----------



## luckytrim

*I WILL - *Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Will *You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## luckytrim

What's *LOVE *Got to Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Da *do* ron-ron-ron, da *do* ron-ron - The Crystals


----------



## luckytrim

(Everything I Do) I *DO *It for You - Bryan Adams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*For You*r Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## luckytrim

What Am I Living *FOR *- Percy Sledge and a bunch of others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*What* Kind of Fool *Am I* - Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## luckytrim

*WHAT KIND OF FOOL *- Barbara Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fool *On the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Poor Little *FOOL *- Ricky Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poor Side of Town - Johnny Rivers


----------



## luckytrim

Just the Other *SIDE OF *No where - Kristofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Honky-Tonk *MAN *- Country Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honky Tonk* Badonkadonk- Trace Atkins


----------



## luckytrim

*HONKY TONK *U - Toby Kieth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honky Tonk* Woman - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

Close Up the *HONKY TONK*s - Buck Owens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Close* Another Door - Bee Gees


----------



## luckytrim

One Thing leads to *ANOTHER *-- the Fixx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Thing* - The Trogs


----------



## luckytrim

Crazy Little *THING *Called Love - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama He's *Crazy* - The Judds


----------



## luckytrim

*CRAZY *Arms - Ray Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(I Just) Died in Your *Arms* Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## luckytrim

*TONIGHT *- Tony, Maria, Anita, Jets, Sharks....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Just Talkin' About *Tonight* - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

*JUST *a Little Bit Better -Herman's Hermits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Better* Than Revenge - Taylor Swift


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet *REVENGE *-John Prine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet* Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

*SWEET*s for my *SWEET *- The Searchers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet* Dreams - The Eurythmics


----------



## luckytrim

In my *DREAMS *- REO Speedwagon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*In My* Life - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*IN MY *Room - Beach Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*In* Your *Room* - The Bangles


----------



## luckytrim

*ROOM *to Move - John Mayall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Feel the Earth *Move* - Carole King


----------



## luckytrim

You *MOVE *Me - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Night *Move*s - Bob Seger


----------



## luckytrim

Here Comes the *NIGHT *- Them


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Along *Comes* Mary - The Association


----------



## luckytrim

Bringing *MARY *Home - Red Sovine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green, Green Grass of *Home* - Tom Jones


----------



## luckytrim

*HOME *on the Range - Folk/Western Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rifle *Range* - Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

On the Rhythm *RANGE  *-  Hank Snow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Rhythm* Is Gonna Get Ya - Miami Sound Machine


----------



## luckytrim

You're *GONNA *Miss This - Trace Adkins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Miss* Honky Tonk - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## luckytrim

*HONKY TONK *Merry go Round - Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Merry Go 'Round* - Kacey Musgraves


----------



## luckytrim

*ROUND *and *ROUND *- Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ten *Round*s With Jose Cuervo - Tracy Byrd


----------



## luckytrim

*JOSE CUERVO *- Shelly West


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do you know the way to San *Jose* - Dionne Warwick


----------



## luckytrim

*YOU *Don't *KNOW *Me - Jim Reeves, Willie, Ray Charles, etc.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You Don't* Own *Me* - Leslie Gore


----------



## luckytrim

Troubles of my *OWN *- Charlie Daniels


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Trouble* in Paradise - Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## luckytrim

*TROUBLE IN PARADISE *- the Crests


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Tickets To *Paradise* - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

*PARADISE *by the Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blinded by the *Light* - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## luckytrim

I Saw the *LIGHT *- Hank Williams, and others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Saw* Mommy Kissing Santa Claus - Jimmy Boyd


----------



## luckytrim

I'm *KISSING *You - Deseree' (spelling?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kissing* a Fool - Michael Bublé


----------



## luckytrim

I Wonder Who's *KISSING *Her Now - Ray Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Is It Any *Wonder *- The Turtles


----------



## luckytrim

The *WONDER *of You - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Best *Of You* - Foo Fighters


----------



## luckytrim

You're My *BEST *Friend - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Friends *in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

Smokey *PLACES *- Corsairs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Smokey* Lady - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

*SMOKEY *Joe's Cafe - the Coasters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cafe* Society - Al Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

The Sad CAFE - Eagles​


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Sad* Country Song – David Allan Coe


----------



## luckytrim

*SAD *- Eyed Lady of the Lowlands - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lady *- Kenny Rogers (or Loinel Richie)


----------



## luckytrim

Lay *LADY*, Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lay* a Little Lovin' on Me - Robin McNamara


----------



## luckytrim

I'd Love to *LAY *You Down - Conway Twitty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ain't Goin' *Down* ('Til the Sun Comes Up) - Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

East Bound and *DOWN *- Jerry Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Homeward *Bound* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## luckytrim

*HOMEWARD *Looking Angel - Pam tillis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Still Haven't Found What I'm *Looking* For - U2


----------



## luckytrim

I'm *LOOKING *For Blue Eyes - Jesse Coulter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't It Make My Brown *Eyes Blue* - Crystal Gayle


----------



## luckytrim

That Just About Does It,DON'T IT *- *Vern Gosdin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Just* a Dream - Bobby Vee


----------



## luckytrim

*DREAM *Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Undercover *Lover* - Emma Blackery


----------



## luckytrim

*UNDERCOVER *of the Night - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the Still *of the Night* - The Five Satins


----------



## luckytrim

Creatures *OF THE NIGHT  *-  Kiss


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## luckytrim

She *MOVES *Me - Muddy Waters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's How Love *Moves* - Faith Hill


----------



## luckytrim

*THAT'S HOW *Much I Love You - Eddy Arnold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*How* Can I Be Sure? - The Young Rascals


----------



## luckytrim

*HOW *Blue *CAN I *Feel - Reba McEntire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Feel* the Earth Move - Carole KIng


----------



## luckytrim

Down to *EARTH *- Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can't Slow *Down* - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

*CAN'T *Keep it In  -  Cat Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Keep* on Loving You - REO Speedwagon


----------



## luckytrim

I Can't Stop *LOVING YOU  *- Ray Charles, Conway Twitty, others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Stop* Believin' - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

Baby, *DON'T *Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* - My Favorite Shania Twain song


----------



## luckytrim

*DON'T* Leave Me This Way - Harold Melvin & the Blue Notes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* Be Stupid - Shania Twain

What I don't like is "Fat Free Half & Half". How gullible can people be? Half milk and half cream, right? If you take the fat out of cream, you get skim milk. If you take the fat out of milk, you get skim milk. Put them both together and you have what? SKIM MILK! Then they add carrageenan, an extract from edible seaweed, and corn syrup to give it a similar mouth feel to real half & half, and because it's too white they add food coloring to give it the appearance of real half & half.


----------



## luckytrim

Something *STUPID *- Frank and Nancy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Into *Something* Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## luckytrim

*SOMETHING *- the Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Everybody's Got *Something* to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Mickey's *MONKEY *- Smokey & the Miracles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too Much *Monkey* Business - The Hollies


----------



## luckytrim

Mind Your Own *BUSINESS  *- Hank Sr., Hank Jr, others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gentle on My *Mind* - Glen Campbell


----------



## luckytrim

You Were Always *ON MY MIND *- Willie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mind* Games - John Lennon


----------



## luckytrim

*GAMES *People Play  -  Joe South


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

People - barbra streisand


----------



## luckytrim

*PEOPLE *are Strange - Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Strange*r in My House - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## luckytrim

*STRANGE *Magic - ELO


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Magic *Carpet Ride – Steppenwolf


----------



## luckytrim

*MAGIC *Man - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Could This be *Magic* - The Dubs


----------



## luckytrim

*COULD THIS BE *Love - the Wanted


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If I *Could* - Seal


----------



## luckytrim

*IF I *Were a Carpenter - PP&Mary , Johnny and June (Carter) Cash, many more


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Walrus and the *Carpenter* - Donovan


----------



## luckytrim

I Am the *WALRUS *- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Girl You Think *I Am* - Carrie Underwood


----------



## luckytrim

My Best Friend's *GIRL *- the Cars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're My *Best Friend* - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

*YOU'RE MY* Jamaica - Charley Pride


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jamaica* Mistaica - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## luckytrim

*JAMAICA *Farewell - Harry Belafonte (Spelling?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Farewell* - Rihanna


----------



## luckytrim

*FAREWELL *to Arms - Dave Dudley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Just Died In Your *Arms* Tonight - Cutting Crew


----------



## luckytrim

Back in Baby's *ARMS *- Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back in* the Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## luckytrim

*BACK IN THE SADDLE *- Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blazing *Saddle*s - Frankie Laine


----------



## luckytrim

Blood on the *SADDLE  *- Tex Ritter


----------



## LPBeier

Bad *Blood *- Taylor Swift


----------



## luckytrim

*BLOOD *on the Tracks - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Tracks* of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## luckytrim

Invisible *TEARS *- Sonny James


----------



## LPBeier

*Tears *of a Clown - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles


----------



## luckytrim

96 *TEARS *- Question Mark & the Mysterians  (Worst Rock Song ever to stain the Top 40, IMHO)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tears* On My Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## luckytrim

Send Me the *PILLOW *That You Dream On - Hank Locklin


----------



## LPBeier

*Dream *A Little Dream Of Me - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## luckytrim

I Say *A LITTLE *Prayer  -  Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Prayer* - The Platters


----------



## luckytrim

Sinner's *PRAYER *- Lady Gaga


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm a *Sinner* - Madonna


----------



## luckytrim

*I'M A *Believer - Monkees


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Daydream *Believer *- The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

What a Day For a *DAYDREAM *- I forget.......... Lovin' Spoonful ??


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Correct on The Lovin' Spoonful

Another *Day* In Paradise – Phil Collins


----------



## luckytrim

Halfway to *PARADISE *- Tony Orlando


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Tickets to *Paradise* - Eddie Money


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ticket* to Ride - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Free *RIDE *- Edgar Winter's White Trash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free* Fallin' - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

I'm *FREE *- The Who -from TOMMY


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free* Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

May the *BIRD *of Paradise Fly Up Your Nose - "Little" Jimmy Dickens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rudolf the Red *Nose* Reindeer - Gene Autry


----------



## luckytrim

Hard *NOSE *the Highway - Van Morrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura *Highway* – America


----------



## luckytrim

*HIGHWAY *to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Highway Don't Care - Tim McGraw (Tug McGraw's kid)


----------



## luckytrim

I *DON'T CARE *- Justin Beiber


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Takin' *Care* of Business - Bachman–Turner Overdrive


----------



## luckytrim

*BUSINESS *With my Baby - B. B.  King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Come Back - Player


----------



## luckytrim

COME Together - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## luckytrim

*TOGETHER *Again - Buck Owens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's Be Us *Again* - Lonestar


----------



## luckytrim

let's twist *AGAIN *- Chubby Checker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peppermint *Twist* - Joey Dee & The Starliters


----------



## luckytrim

Incense & *PEPPERMINT*(S) - Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Peppermint* - Jack Stauber


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Okay, let's get this moving again:

*Peppermint *Winter - Owl City


----------



## luckytrim

Where'd you find that ???
I looked everywhere...........




Child of *WINTER *- Beach Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Now I can't remember where I found it. Somehow I found Owl City's Peppermint Winter album, and the song was on the album.

God Bless the *Child* - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## luckytrim

Little *CHILD *- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mother and *Child* Reunion - Paul Simon


----------



## luckytrim

*MOTHER *In-Law - Ernie K-Doe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Fought the *Law* - The Clash


----------



## luckytrim

This Side of the *LAW *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walk on the Wild *Side* - Lou Reed


----------



## luckytrim

*WILD SIDE *of Life - Hank Thompson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Day in the *Life* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

That's *LIFE *- Sinatra


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I"'m a Man: Spencer Davis Group


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm a Man
 Chicago

Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

What game are you playin' Chief ????


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> That's *LIFE *- Sinatra




In My *Life* - The Beatles

-- or --



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I'm a Man
> Chicago
> 
> Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Nowhere *Man* - The Beatles


You choose


----------



## luckytrim

*LIFE IN *the Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two *Lanes* of Freedom - Tim McGraw


----------



## luckytrim

*FREEDOM *- Ritchie Havens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Freedom*'s Road - John Mellencamp


----------



## luckytrim

freedom - Isley Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Freedom* Fighter - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Philadelphia *FREEDOM *- Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Streets of *Philadelphia* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## luckytrim

Where the *STREETS *Have No Name - U2


----------



## Roll_Bones

No Face, No *Name*, No Number - Traffic


----------



## luckytrim

Rikki Don't Lose That *NUMBER *- Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Can't *Lose* Me - Faith Hill


----------



## luckytrim

Born to *LOSE *- Willie Nelson et. al.


----------



## LPBeier

*Born *To Run - The Boss


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Fanfare for the Comon Man.  By Erin Copeland.


----------



## LPBeier

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Fanfare for the Comon Man.  By Erin Copeland.



Sorry, Chief. The song title has to have one word from the previous title.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, Chief. The song title has to have one word from the previous title.


Isn't the word man in voth titles?  
Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sorry.  I was looking at the first page if this thread, which endrd with Piano Man.  My entry eas based on that.  My mistake.  So, here"s a goid title - Born to be Wild - Stepenwolf

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

*WILD *Thing - the Troggs


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm a Real Wild Child  by Iggy Pophirg

Seeeeeey; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot *Child* In The City - Nick Gilder


----------



## luckytrim

God Bless the *CHILD  *- Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This *City* - Starship


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

In The City - Joe Walsh

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

luckytrim 	 		 		God Bless the *CHILD  *- Blood, Sweat & Tears 



Sir_Loin_of_Beef 	 		 		We Built This *City* - Starship




How did THAT happen ??


Atlantic CITY - SPRINGSTEEN


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> luckytrim 	 		 		God Bless the *CHILD  *- Blood, Sweat & Tears
> 
> Sir_Loin_of_Beef 	 		 		We Built This *City* - Starship
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did THAT happen ??



Don't pick on me.  I am still on medication!

Summer in the *City* - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Honesty Is No *Excuse* - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Honesty, Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Truth and *Honesty* - Aretha Franklin


----------



## luckytrim

The *TRUTH *is Lyin' Next to You - Randy Travis


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

You Are My Sunshine - Johnny Cash

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

*YOU ARE *So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You're in Love With a *Beautiful *Woman - Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show


----------



## luckytrim

*WOMAN, BEAUTIFUL WOMAN  *-  Don Gibson


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Beautiful* Loser - Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Bnd

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

I'm a *LOSER *- Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonesome *Loser* - Little River Band


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Lonrsome Blues

Hank Williams

Seeeeya, Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Vampire *BLUES *- Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Vampires* - Paul Simon


----------



## luckytrim

*VAMPIRE *- Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

‘Night of the *Vampire’* - Roky Erickson

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Tattoo *VAMPIRE *- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like a *Tattoo* - Sade


----------



## luckytrim

*LIKE A *Virgin - Madonna


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Like* a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Papa Was a *ROLLING STONE  *- Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Papa *Loved Mama – Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

*MAMA *Tried - Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mama* He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## luckytrim

*CRAZY  *-  Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crazy* Ain't Original - Sheryl Crow


----------



## luckytrim

You're an *ORIGINAL *- Sheryl Crow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Original* Mixed-up Kid - Mott the Hoople


----------



## luckytrim

Jody and the *KID *- Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jody* Got Your Girl and Gone - Johnny Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

Since You're *GONE *- the Cars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Since* You've Been *Gone* - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## luckytrim

*GONE *- Montgomery Gentry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Already *Gone* - The Eagles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Gone* - Pearl Jam

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Long *GONE *Lonesome Blues - Han Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Are You *Lonesome* Tonight - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

*ARE YOU *Experienced - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nursery Rhyme of Innocence and *Experience* - Natalie Merchant


----------



## luckytrim

*RHYME *and Reason - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Reason* To Believe - Rod Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

​You're the *REASON *- Bobby Edwards


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*You're* Beautiful - James Blunt

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

*BEAUTIFUL *Brown Eyes - Old Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brown Eyed Girl - Jackson Browne


----------



## luckytrim

*BROWN *Sugar - Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sugar* Babe - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## luckytrim

I Got You *BABE *- Sonny & Cher


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Babe*, I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Babe*, I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Short-term memory lapse there, Chief ? 


You're *GONNA *Change, or I'm *GONNA LEAVE *- Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Change* Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Come Sail Away - Styx

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of The North


----------



## luckytrim

*COME *Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Monday, Monday - Mamas & the Papas

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Stormy *MONDAY *Blues - Various Artists


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

One of my old time favorites - *Stormy* - Classic IV

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Call It *Stormy* Monday - T-Bone Walker


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I Guees That's Why They *Call It *The Blues - Elton John

Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Stormy Monday Blues - Call it Stormy Monday - Same Song ...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Stormy Monday Blues - Call it Stormy Monday - Same Song ...




Different title and unspecified performer. How am I supposed to know?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Guess* He'd Rather Be in Colorado - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

"Different title and unspecified performer. How am I supposed to know..."


The same way I found out... look it up ...



I guess I'm taking the game more seriously than is warranted ........


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'd *Rather* Go Blind - Etta James

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blind*ed by the Light - Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Light* My Fire - Doors

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Didn't Start the *Fire* - Billy Joel


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Fire* - Arthur Brown

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Great Balls of *Fire* - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Freaker's* Ball* -Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Freaks* of Nature - Kansas


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Nature* Boy -Ella Fitzgerald & Joe Pass

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's in Love With the *Boy* - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Oh Danny Boy, Bing Crosby version

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Danny*'s Song - Loggins and Messina


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Daniel  - Elton John

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Daniel *Song - Matt Farley (The Guy Who Sings Your Name Over and Over)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Your Song* - Elton Jon

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cookieee

You're My Everything - The Temptations


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Everything* is Beautiful stevens- Ray 

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You're in Love With a *Beautiful* Woman - Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Beautiful* Loser - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of th4 North


----------



## cookieee

*BEAUTIFUL Dreamer - Al Jolson/Bing Crosby*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Dreame*r - Ozzy Osborn

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like *Dreamer*s Do - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Little *Dreamer* - Van Halen


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Little* Drummer Boy - *for KING & COUNTRY
*
If you haven't seen this on Youtube, you're missing out on a great version of this Christmas classic,

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Drums* of War - Jackson Browne


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*War* - Edwin Star


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love and *War *- Neil Young


----------



## hikerman

Photographs AND Memories -~ Jim Croce


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*And* then Was You, Nora Jones

Seeeya' Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Till *There Was You* - The Beatles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*you* Make Me So Very Happy - Blood, Sweat, And Tears

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Happy *Together - The Turtles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Together* Again - Buck Owns

Yes, I used to watch Hee Haw on TV when I was young.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Never Going Back *Again* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Well I've *Never* Been to Spain - Three Dog Night

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

King of Spain - Moxy Fruvous


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*King* of Pain - The Police

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Haven't Got Time for the *Pain* - Carly Simon


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Does Anybody Really Know What *Time* it Is - Chicago

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Want to *Know What* Love Is - Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Need To *Know* - Tom Petty & Heartbreakers


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*I* Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

God, I am SO sick of that song!

True Love *Survive*s - Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Country Boy Can *Survive* - Hank Jr.

Note: _I hate this song as they play it over and over in the local pub.beer joint/bar._


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thank God I'm a *Country *Boy - John Denver


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Out In The *Country* - Three Dog Night

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Going Up the *Country* - Canned Heat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNSJ7sa15g4


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Up* on Cripple Creek - The Band

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bitter *Creek* - Eagles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Bitter* Sweet Symphony - The Verve

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Hear A *Symphony* - The Supremes


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Symphony* Of Destruction - Megadeath


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Beethoven's *Symphony* No. 9 - Ode to Joy

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll Over *Beethoven* - Chuck Berry


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hand *Over* Fist - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hand* in My Pocket - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Roll_Bones

Brass In *Pocket* - The Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brass* Monkey - Beastie Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Main *Monkey* Business - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Taking Care of *Business* - Bachman–Turner Overdrive


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dirty *Business* - New Riders of The Purple Sage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty* Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dirty* Work - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Can *Work* It Out - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nasty Piece Of *Work* - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nasty* Dogs and Funky Kings - ZZ Top


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Kings* Highway - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura *Highway* - America


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

cI Am The *Highway* - Chris Cornell

Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Highway* Don't Care - Tim McGraw and Taylor Swift, with Keith Urban on guitar


----------



## Roll_Bones

I am The *Highway* - Audioslave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> I am The *Highway* - Audioslave



Chief Longwind just said that. Please try again.

*I Am* I Said - Neil Diamond


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*I* Gotta Know - Elvis Presley

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

_Sorry_

The World I *Know* - Collective Soul


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Colour My *World* - Chicago


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The  Color of Love - Boyz to Men

Seeeeya;  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Want to Know What *Love* Is - Foreigner


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*I Want* a Hippopotamus for Christmas -Gayla Peevey

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Another Lonely *Christmas* - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love or Let Me Be *Lonely* - The Friends of Distinction


----------



## Roll_Bones

Owner Of a *Lonely* Heart - Yes and ARW


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart *- Roxette


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Listen* To Her Heart - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Heart* is a Lonely Hunter - Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Closer To The *Heart* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Objects In The Rear View Mirror May Appear *Closer* Than They Are - Meat Loaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *View* To A Kill - Duran Duran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

True Men Don't *Kill* Coyotes - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sad But *True* - Metallica.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sad* Eyes – Robert John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big *Eyes* - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Big* Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Big* Wheel - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heart Like a *Wheel* - The Human League


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wheel* In The Sky - Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy in the *Sky* With Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bullet In The Blue *Sky* - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bullet* With Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mighty *Wings* - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mighty* Quinn - Manfred Mann


----------



## Roll_Bones

Jah Is *Mighty* - Bob Marley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jah* Time - Fantan Mojah


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Does Anybody Really K now What *Time* It Is? - Chicago

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here's an appropriate one for current events:

It's the End of the World as We *Know* It - R.E.M.


----------



## Roll_Bones

In The *End* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Party at the *End* of the World - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

When the World *Ends* - Dave Mathews Band

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hole in the *World* — The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Down In A *Hole* - Alice in Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Go *Down* Gambling - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cabin *Down* Below - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fire *Down Below* - Bob Seger


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cold *Fire* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cold* as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm Your* Ice* Cream Man - VanHalen

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Working *Man* - Rush


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I Been A *Workin*' - composed by 
van Morison, and sung by Bob Sega and the Silver Bullet Band on the Live Bullet album.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Working* On a Groovy Thing - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

feeling *Groovy* - Simon and Garfuncle

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

More Than A *Feeling* - Boston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*More Than* Words Can Say - Alias


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

A Dead Man's *Words* - Queensryche

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone *Dead* Forever - Motorhead


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Too Rolling *Stoned* - Robin Trower

Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stupid *Stoned* And Dumb - Poison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Be *Stupid* - Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hey *Stupid* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hey* Joe - The Jimi Hendrix Experience (Are you experienced?)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Cotton Eye *Joe* - Rednex

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cotton* Fields - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

Strawberry *Fields* Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Close My Eyes,* Forever* - Ozzy Osborn and Lita Ford

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Who Wants To Live *Forever* - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Together *Forever* - Rick Astley


----------



## Roll_Bones

So Happy *Together* - The Turtles.

_Thats it, it will be with me for days!_


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If It Makes You *Happy* – Sheryl Crow


----------



## Roll_Bones

You've Made Me So Very *Happy* - Blood Sweat and Tears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Happy* Trails - Roy Rogers & Dale Evans


----------



## Roll_Bones

Vapor *Trails* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Vapor* - Marissa Nadler


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blue* On Black - Kenny Wayne Shepard _and others_


----------



## cookieee

Blue Moon - Elvis Presley and many others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dark Side Of The *Moon* - Pink Floyd


----------



## cookieee

Moon Over Miami - The Platters


----------



## cookieee

Over There - "American Soldiers"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Is There Life Out *There*? - Reba McEntire


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Bet Your *Life* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll *Bet* You a Kangaroo - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## cookieee

Tie Me Kangaroo Down - Rolf Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tie* You Up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## cookieee

UP Up and Away - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walk *Away* Renée - The Left Banke


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rainy Day Dream *Away* - Mr. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## cookieee

All I Have To Do Is DREAM _Everly Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boulevard Of Broken* Dream*s - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rosecrans *Boulevard* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## cookieee

Dirty Boulevard - David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty* Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## cookieee

You DONE Me Wrong - Fats Domino


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Get Me *Wrong* - The Pretenders


----------



## cookieee

DON'T Sit Under The Apple Tree - Andrew Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little Green *Apples* - Roger Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Son Of Mr *Green* Genes -  Frank Zappa


----------



## cookieee

MR. Sandman - The Chordettes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sandman* - America


----------



## cookieee

Enter SANDMAN - Metallica (sorry)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Enter* The Arena - Megadeath


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sorry for what? There are lots of SAND songs out there, but very few SANDMAN songs.

*Enter* My Dream - Kenny Loggins


----------



## cookieee

MY Wild Irish Rose - The Irish Tenors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Give Ireland back to the *Irish* - Paul McCartney


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I;m *Back* In The Saddle Again - AeroSmith

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Look *Back* - Boston


----------



## cookieee

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I;m *Back* In The Saddle Again - AeroSmith
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Gene Autry!!!!!!!    (you young kids  lol)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* Stop Believin' - Journey


----------



## cookieee

STOP In The Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The *Name* Game - Shirley Ellis

Such a strange song.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Head *Game*s _ Foriegner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Head* Hurts, My Feet Stink And I Don't Love Jesus - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Son Of *Jesus* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Son Of *A *Son Of *A Sailor - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## cookieee

Sail on SAILOR - The Beach Boys


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Come *Sail* Away - Styx

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cookieee

COME On-A My House - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Red *House* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Red* Rain - Peter Gabriel

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cookieee

RAIN Drops Keep Falling On My Head - B. J. Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Free *Fallin'* - Tom Petty


----------



## cookieee

FREE At Last - Al Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Last* Resort - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mary Jane's *Last* Dance - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mary Jane* Shoes - Fergie


----------



## cookieee

Cross-Eyed MARY -Jethro Hull


----------



## Roll_Bones

_*Cookieee.  Its Jethro Tull *_ 

They Hung Him On A *Cross* - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Southern *Cross* - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Southern* Man - Neil Young


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm A *Man* - Chicago Transit Authority

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man*! I Feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain (no relation to Mark)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Working* Man* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Working* on a Groovy Thing - The Fifth Dimension


----------



## cookieee

Crazy Little THING Called Love - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Go *Crazy* - Paul Davis


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Crazy* Train - Ozzy Osborne

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train *to Clarksville – The Monkees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Night *Train* - Guns & Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Until the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fly By *Night* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fly* Me to the Moon - Tony Bennett


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Moon* River - Andy Williams

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Down By The *River* - Neil Young


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Me And Julio *Down* By The Schoolyard - Steely Dan

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

"Me and Julio Down by the Schoolyard" is a song by American singer-songwriter Paul Simon. 

Sparrow on the *Schoolyard* Wall - Jethro Tull


----------



## cookieee

Cat On The WALL - P. J. Harvey  (lol)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sir-Loin-of-Beef, you are correct, and I knew that but put down the wrong artist.  Be that as it may, for my next entry, I give you:
Year of the *Cat* - Al Stewart

steely Dan, sheesh!  What was I thinking! (though I really like Steely Dan)

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Fever* - Peggy Lee

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Catch It Like a *Fever* - Carly Simon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Let The Sun *Catch* You Crying - Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I thought I was the only one in the world who remembered Gerry and the Pacemakers

*Don't Let the Sun* Go Down On Me - Sir Elton John CH CBE


----------



## cookieee

Sir Loin, is that legal? lol


----------



## Roll_Bones

Village of the *Sun* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Village* Idiot - Van Morrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

American* Idiot* - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American* Pie - Don McLean


----------



## Roll_Bones

*American* Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Girl Is A *Woman* Now - Gary Puckett And The Union Gap


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Witchy *Woman* - The Eagles

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Season of the *Witch* - Donovon


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Witch* Hunt - Rush


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

That Dog Won't *Hunt* - Waylon Jennings

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hound *Dog* - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dog* Years - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just for Chief Longwind:

Reelin' In the *Years* - Steely Dan

Because he likes them so much!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Just for Chief Longwind:
> 
> Reelin' In the *Years* - Steely Dan
> 
> Because he likes them so much!





Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Golden *Years* - David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silence is *Golden*   - The Tremeloes


----------



## DaveSoMD

Silver Threads and *Golden* Needles - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hanging on by a *Thread* - Smokey Robinson


----------



## cookieee

HANGING By A Moment - Lighthouse


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heat Of The *Moment* - Asia


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hell Raisin' *Heat* of the Summer - Florida Georgia Line


----------



## cookieee

Those Lazy Hazy Crazy Days of SUMMER - Nat King Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama, He's *Crazy* - The Judds


----------



## cookieee

MAMA From The Train (A Kiss, A Kiss) - Patti Page


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Runaround* Sue - Dion, with and without the Belmonts


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Runaround* On The Underground - Erasure

*Sorry players. Sir Loin could have used "distance or long".  So don't blame me.* lol


----------



## cookieee

Hold Me Close (Underground) - The Beautiful South


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hold* Me Thrill Me Kiss Me - Mel Carter


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hold* On - Yes


----------



## cookieee

Oh RB, you spoiled my fun. lol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Want to *Hold* Your Hand - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

cookieee said:


> Oh RB, you spoiled my fun. lol



Sorry cookie........



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I Want to *Hold* Your Hand - The Beatles



*Hand* Over Fist - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pump Ya Fist - DMX


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Pump* It Up - Elvis Costello


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pump* Jack - Toby Keith


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Jack* Of Speed - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Faster Than the *Speed* of Life - Steppenwolf


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Speed* of Love - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Will Keep Us Together - Neil Sedaka/Captain & Tennille


----------



## Roll_Bones

Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You’ve Made Me So Very *Happy* – Blood Sweat & Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Everybody Loves a *Happy* Ending - Tears for Fears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everybody*'s Wrong - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Get Me *Wrong* - The Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Somebody *Get Me* a Doctor - Van Halen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Just What The *Doctor* Ordered - Ted Nugent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Appropriate for the times:

Mail *Order* Annie - Harry Chapin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Order* Of The Universe - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Across the *Universe* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Princes Of The *Universe* - Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Prince* of Tides - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

Red *Tide* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Red* Solo Cup - Toby Keith


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Red* Sector A - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Red* Riding Hood - Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Robin *Hood* - 38 Special


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rockin' *Robin* - Bobby Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rockin*' In The Free World - Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Make The *World* Go Away — Eddy Arnold


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Go Away* Little Girl - Bobby Vee, though written by Carol King

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This *Little Girl* Of Mine - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sweet Child O' *Mine* - GNR


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Sweet *Home, Alabama - Lynard Scynard

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Home* by The Sea By - Genesis

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*By* the Time I Get To Phoenix - Glen Campbell

Seeeeeya; Che if Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Time * - Pink Floyd

Seeeeeya- Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Time *After Time - Cindy Lauper

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*After* The Gold Rush - Neil Young

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What are you doing, trying to make up for lost time, or getting a week's worth of songs in before you go on vacation?

All the *Gold* In California - The Gatlin Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> *After* The Gold Rush - Neil Young



The way this works is we take turns. Its not your turn until someone else posts a song.  Then you can go.  You don't play this all by yourself.  It basically ruins the game for others.



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> What are you doing, trying to make up for lost time, or getting a week's worth of songs in before you go on vacation?
> 
> All the *Gold* In California - The Gatlin Brothers



*California* Dreamin - Mama's and Papa's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dreaming* My Dreams - The Cranberries


----------



## Roll_Bones

Your Wildest *Dreams* - Moody Blues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The River of *Dreams* - by Billy Joel


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sorry about running on and posting so many titles in a row.  It was a strange day, and zi was feeling contrary.  I won't do that again.  But for this game, I offer the title: *Dreams *- Allman Brothers

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet *Dreams* (Are Made of This) - Eurythmics

I know it sounds like she's saying "made of these" but she's Scottish, so lets make allowances for two countries separated by a common language.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

And the Mouse *Police* Never Sleeps - Jethro Tull


----------



## Roll_Bones

Until It *Sleeps* - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Until* the Night - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Until* The End Of The World - U2


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

It's The *End* Of The World As We Know It - R,E,M.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hole in the *World* - The Eagles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*In* The Beginning - Emerson, Lake, and Palmer

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beginning*s - Chicago Transit Authority


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beginning* Of A Great Adventure - Lou Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Great* Filling Station Holdup - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Alexander The *Great* - Iron Maiden

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Alexander* the Medium - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Roll_Bones

Roll *The* Bones - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hearts and *Bones* - Paul Simon


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hearts* - Yes


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Queen of *Hearts* - Juice Newton

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Captain Crash & the Beauty *Queen* From Mars - Bon Jovi


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ride *Captain* Ride - Blues Image


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm your *Captain* / Closer to Home - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ride* Captain* Ride - The Blues Image

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ride* the Wild Surf - Jan and Dean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Magic Carpet *Ride* - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Carpet *man - Johnny Rivers/Fifth Dimension


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hurdy Gurdy *Man* - Donovan


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

See Me, *Feel* Me - The Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

I *Feel* Free - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free* Fallin' - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## LPBeier

*Fallin*' - Alicia Keys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Falling* Off the Face of the Earth - Neil Young


----------



## LPBeier

*Earth *Angel - The Penguins


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Angel* Of Mercy - Foghat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Looking For *Mercy* - Madonna


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mercy* Street - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Main *Street* - Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band


----------



## LPBeier

Taking It To The *Street*s - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Born *to* Be Wild - Stepenwolf

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born* in East L.A. - Cheech & Chong


----------



## LPBeier

*Born In* The USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Born* Under A Bad Sign - Cream


----------



## LPBeier

A Land Down *Under *- Men At Work


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Land* of 1000 Dances - Nino and Carol LoTempio (Nino Tempo and April Stevens)


----------



## LPBeier

I Hope You *Dance *- Lee Anne Womack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hope You* Love Me Like You Say You Do - Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hope* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Hope* You Choke - Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hope* I never Find Me There - Traffic


----------



## LPBeier

*Never *My Love - The Association


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Stinks! - The J. Geils Band


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *the One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*You're* Song - Elton John, .cover by Three Dog Night

Oops, that would be Your Song  So, *Your* Love Keeps Lifting Me - Jackie Wilson

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Both songs start with YOUR, which is a possessive adjective. You're is a contraction of You Are

*You're* My Everything - The Temptations


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Everything* I Own - Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Go Your *Own* Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## LPBeier

Wake Me Up Before You *Go*-Go - Wham!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shake Me, *Wake* Me (When It's Over) - The Four Tops


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shiver and *Shake* - The Cure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(*Shake*, *Shake*, *Shake*) *Shake* Your Booty - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shake* a Leg - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot *Legs* - Rod Stewart


----------



## LPBeier

*Hot *In The City - Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *in the City* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## LPBeier

*Summer *Breeze - Seals and Crofts


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Last Day Of *Summer* - The Cure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Suddenly *Last Summer* - The Motels


----------



## LPBeier

The *Last *Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Save *the Last Dance* for Me - The Drifters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Home At *Last* - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Home*ward Bound - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Roll_Bones

This Train Is *Bound* For Glory - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## LPBeier

Midnight *Train *To Georgia - Gladys Night and the Pips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Georgia* on my Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Journey To The Center of The *Mind* - Ted Nugent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sentimental *Journey* - Glenn Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Secrete *Journey* - The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You Want to Know a *Secret*? - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Secrete* Touch - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Touch* Me in the Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

Invisible *Touch* - Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Invisible* Man - Queen


----------



## LPBeier

The Family of *Man *- Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Are *Family* - Sister Sledge


----------



## LPBeier

*We Are* The World - USA for Africa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *World* - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wild* Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Every Little *Thing* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every Little *Thing* She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## LPBeier

Devil *Woman *- Cliff Richard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sympathy For The *Devil* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unfinished *Sympathy* - Tina Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Unfinished* Song - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Our *Song* - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The 59th Street Bridge *Song* (Feelin' Groovy) - Spanky & Our Gang


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bridge* Over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Smoke on the *Water* - Deep Purple


----------



## Roll_Bones

No No I don't *Smoke* It No More - Ringo Starr


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*No More* Mr. Nice Guy · Alice Cooper


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ordinary Average *Guy* - Joe Walsh


----------



## Kathleen

*Ordinary *Pain - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Haven't Got Time for the *Pain* - Carly Simon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Take Away My *Pain* - Dream Theater


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take* Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money w/Ronnie Spector


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Tonight* Its You - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby, *It's You* - The Shirelles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sweet *Baby* James - James Taylor


----------



## Kathleen

*Sweet* Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Merry Christmas, Alabama - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Merry* Go Round - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Makes the World Go *Round* - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Round* And Round - Ratt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I was considering that song before I chose Love Makes the World Go Round because of their recent revival on the TV commercial, but I like to give everyone a lot of words to play with

Sally Go *Round *the Roses - The Jaynetts


----------



## Roll_Bones

I used it because of the TV commercial running now.  I think its Geico?

Lay Down *Sally* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Yes, we have a Ratt problem, but Geico helped us bundle our auto and home insurance for a big discount.

*Down* On Me - Janis Joplin


----------



## Roll_Bones

You got it. Surprisingly they picked a pretty good song......lol  

Runnin *Down* A Dream - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Running* on Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Roll_Bones

Silent Sorrow In* Empty* Boats - Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Am A Man Of Constant *Sorrow* - Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sea Of *Sorrow* - Alice In Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beyond the *Sea *- Bobby Darin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beyond* Belief - Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beyond* the Milky Way - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beyond* And Before - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Before* the Lobotomy - Green Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blues *Before* And After - Smithereens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stuck Inside Of Mobile With The Memphis *Blues* Again - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Inside* looking Out - Grand Funk Rairoad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm On the Outside *Looking *In - Little Anthony & The Imperials


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Still Haven't Found What I was *Looking* For - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Midnight at the Lost and *Found* - Meat Loaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

You've *Lost* That Lovin Feeling - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hooked on a *Feeling* - B.J. Thomas 

Loved the original, hated the Ooga Chuka ones by Blue Swede and David Hasselhoff


----------



## Roll_Bones

More Than A *Feeling* - Boston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can't Fight This *Feeling* Anymore - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fight* Fire With Fire - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Didn't Start the *Fire* - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Start* Me Up - Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Never Gonna Give You *Up* - Rick Astley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Someone *Up* There - Joe Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Someone* Like You - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Someone* Saved My Life Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Life* in the Fast Lane - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Bet Your *Life* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Better You *Bet* - The Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

You *Better* Run - Pat Benatar


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Run* to the Hills - Iron Maiden

Seeeeeya;Chief Longwwnd of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rolling Down the *Hills* - Carly Simon


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Train Kept A *Rolling* - The Yardbirds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Train* to London - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*London* Calling - The Clash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Someone Else *Calling* You Baby - Luke Bryan


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Can Hear You *Calling* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can't You *Hear* Me Knocking - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Knocking* At Your Back Door - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Knocking* on Heaven's *Door* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Back *Door* Man - The Doors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back* On The Chain Gang - The Pretenders


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Chain* Lightning - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

White *Lightning* - George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Satin* Sheets - Dolly Parton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Between The *Sheets* - Isley Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thin Line *Between* Love & Hate - The Pretenders


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Between* Sun And Moon - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Let The *Sun *Go Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go Down* Gambling - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Let Me *Down* - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let* The Little Girl Dance - Billy Bland


----------



## LPBeier

I Hope You *Dance *- Leanne Womack


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hope* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hope* You Love Me Like You Say You Do - Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hope* I Never Find Me There - Traffic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It *Never* Rains in Southern California - Albert Hammond


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Southern* Girls - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Southern* Cross - Crosby Stills & Nash (No Young)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Cross*-Eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mary* Had a Little Lamb - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Lamb* Lies Down On Broadway -  Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lay *Down* Sally - Eric Clampton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lay* Down Stay Down - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay* With Me - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Should I *stay* Or Should I go - The Clash!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Go* to Extremes - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Everything Must *Go* - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everything* is Broken - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boulevard Of *Broken* Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dirty *Boulevard* - Lou Reed


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dirty* Work - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty* Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dick In The *Dirt* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If *Dirt* Were Dollars - Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Billion *Dollar* Babies - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Need A *Dollar* - Aloe Blacc


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ballad Of 40 *Dollar*s - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ballad* For The Fallen Soldier - The Isley Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Ballad* Of Dwight Frye - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burgers and *Fries* and Cherry Pies - Charley Pride


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wild *Cherry* - Foghat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born to be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Born* Under A Bad Sign - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Saw the *Sign *- Ace of Base


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sign* In Stranger - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Talk to *Stranger*s - Rick Springfield


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Talk* To Ya Later - The Tubes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sooner or *Later* -  The Grass Roots


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ten Years *Later* - Collective Soul


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Ten* Ton Chain - Fred Eagle Smith

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Chain* of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fools* Must Die - The Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

(I Just) *Die*d in Your Arms - Cutting Crew


----------



## Roll_Bones

Open *Arms* - Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Heart Is *Open* - Keith Urban


----------



## Roll_Bones

Owner Of A Lonely *Heart* - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love or Let Me Be *Lonely* - The Friends of Distinction


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sgt Peppers *Lonely* Hearts Club Band - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mickey Mouse *Club* March - Julie London


----------



## Roll_Bones

*March* Of The Pigs - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pigs* on the Wing - Pink Floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Broken *Wing*s - Mr. Mister


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walking on *Broken* Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## Roll_Bones

Under A *Glass* Moon - Dream Theater


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon* River - Andy Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Between Sun And *Moon* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Let the *Sun* Go Down on Me - Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stars Look *Down* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

February *Stars* - Foo Fighters


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Star*Rider - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shotgun *Rider* - Marty Robbins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ghost *Rider* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Uneasy *Rider -*Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rider*s On The Storm - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

*Storm *Front - Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Never Cried in *Front* of Me - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

She *CRIED *- Jay & the Americans


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every Little Thing *She* Does - The Police


----------



## luckytrim

*EVERY *Breath I take - Gene Pitney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every *Breath* You Take - The Police


----------



## luckytrim

*Take *Me to the Pilot - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sky *Pilot* - The Animals


----------



## luckytrim

(Ghost) Riders in the *SKY  - *Stan Jones , and then a host of others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ghost* Towns Along the Highway - John Mellencamp


----------



## luckytrim

Rollin' Down the *HIGHWAY *- Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Papa Was a *Rollin'* Stone - The Temptations


----------



## luckytrim

*STONE *Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Roll_Bones

Carve Away The *Stone* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Roll *AWAY THE STONE *- Mott the Hoople


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Still Rock and *Roll* to Me - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

*STILL *- Bill Anderson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Still* Believe in Santa Claus - New Kids on the Block


----------



## luckytrim

Here Comes *SANTA CLAUS *- Gene Autry  et.al


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Here Comes* the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Who Loves the *SUN *- Velvet Underground


----------



## Roll_Bones

Between *Sun* And Moon - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Grapefruit *Moon* - Tom Waits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Grapefruit-Juicy Fruit -- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## luckytrim

Strange *FRUIT *- Billie Holiday


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

People Are *Strange *- The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Everyday *PEOPLE *- Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Everyday* Life - Coldplay


----------



## luckytrim

That's *LIFE *- Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Bet Your* Life* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Better *You Bet* - The Who


----------



## luckytrim

*BET* It All on You - Vince Gill


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bet* Shes Not Your Girlfriend - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## luckytrim

*She's *About a Mover - Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Don't Know *She's* Beautiful - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## luckytrim

I Had a *BEAUTIFUL *Time - Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Time* Stand Still - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*TIME* - Pink floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Does Anybody Really Know What *Time* It Is? - Chicago


----------



## luckytrim

Is *ANYBODY *Goin' to San Antone - Charlie Pride


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Anybody*'s Answer - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Less Bell to *Answer* - The 5th Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

Love is the *Answer*- Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Answer* Lies Within - Dream Theater


----------



## luckytrim

Telling Me *LIES - *The Trio (Parton, Ronstadt, Harris)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Telling *You Now - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## luckytrim

Where Are *You Now *- Clint Black


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Where *Did You Sleep Last Night- Nirvana


----------



## luckytrim

*Last Night *- Traveling Wilbury's


----------



## Roll_Bones

Achilles *Last* Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Love is the *Answer*- Tanya Tucker


What was the question?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Achilles *Last* Stand - Led Zeppelin



You've Got to *Stand* for Somethin' - John Mellencamp


----------



## luckytrim

*You've* *got* to be carefully taught - From "South Pacific"


----------



## Roll_Bones

Papas *Got* A Brand New Bag - Jame Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brand New* Cadillac - The Clash


----------



## luckytrim

*Cadillac *Ranch - Chris LeDoux


----------



## Roll_Bones

Three Wheeled *Cadillac* - Foghat


----------



## luckytrim

*Three *Hearts in a Tangle - Roy Drusky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely *Hearts* Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Mister *LONELY *- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

Owner Of A *Lonely* Heart - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

Closer to the *HEART *- Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Come A Little Bit *Closer* - Jay & The Americans


----------



## luckytrim

*Come *Go With Me - Del Vikings


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Go* All The Way - The Raspberries


----------



## luckytrim

Let's *Go all the Way *- Norma Jean


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Will *Find* A Way - Pablo Cruise


----------



## luckytrim

*Love Will *Keep Us Together - Captain & Tennille


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Come *Together* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Together *Again - Buck Owens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Never Going Back *Again* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## luckytrim

*Going *Steady - Faron Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rock *Steady* - Bad Company


----------



## luckytrim

I am a *Rock *- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love on the *Rock*s - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

*Love *Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* To *Love* You Baby - Donna Summer


----------



## luckytrim

*Baby*, I'm Yours -  Barbara ... Something...


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Yours* Is No Disgrace - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm in *Disgrace* - The Kinks


----------



## luckytrim

Hopelessly *Yours *- George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

Mine is No *Disgrace* - The Melvins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You Were *Mine* - Tony Bennett


----------



## luckytrim

*You Were Mine *- the Fireflies




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbzD_O2Z_h0


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sweet Child O *Mine* - GnR


----------



## luckytrim

What's your Mamma's Name, *Child* - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Give Love  A Bad *Name* - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

*Bad *Medicine - Bon Jovi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Medicine* Jar - Paul McCartney And Wings


----------



## luckytrim

Whiskey in the *Jar* - Jerry Garcia


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Whiskey* On The Rocks - AC DC


----------



## luckytrim

Sorrow *on the Rocks *- Porter Wagoner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In My Time Of *Sorrow* - Marianne Faithfull


----------



## luckytrim

Man of Constant *Sorrow *- Various Artists, most notably the Soggy Bottom Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sea Of *Sorrow* - Alice in Chains


----------



## luckytrim

*Sea of *Heartbreak - Don Gibson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heartbreak* Hotel - That guy with the greasy pompadour that wiggles his hips a lot


----------



## luckytrim

*Heartbreak *Hill - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blueberry *Hill *- Fats Domino


----------



## luckytrim

Joe *Hill *- Joan Baez


----------



## Roll_Bones

Over The *Hill*s and Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Annie *Over *- Hank Thompson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Work With Me *Annie*--Aaron Neville


----------



## luckytrim

Come Go *With Me *- Del Vikings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Come* Around Here No More - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## luckytrim

*Come *Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

New Moon On *Monday* - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

Blame It on the *Moon* - Forrester Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blame* It on the Bossa Nova - Eydie Gormé


----------



## luckytrim

Who You Gonna *Blame it on *This Time - Vern Gosdin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blame* It On Cain - Elvis Costello


----------



## luckytrim

Which One is to *Blame *- Wilburn Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One* Way or Another - Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

My Son Calls *Another *Man Daddy - Hank Williams (Sr.)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Daddy* Don't You Walk So Fast - Wayne Newton


----------



## luckytrim

*Daddy *Sang Bass - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Catch Me *Daddy* - Janis Joplin


----------



## luckytrim

*Catch *a Falling Star - Perry Como


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Star* - The Elegants


----------



## luckytrim

*Little *Ways - Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ways* To Be Wicked - Lone Justice


----------



## luckytrim

*Wicked Ways *- Patty Loveless


----------



## Roll_Bones

No Rest For The *Wicked* - Godsmack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What Are You Doing The *Rest* Of Your Life? - Barbra Streisand


----------



## luckytrim

*Doing *my Time - Bill Monroe


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Doing* It All For My Baby - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## luckytrim

*All For *the Love of a Girl -= Johnny Horton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*, You'll be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

You Ain't *Woman *Enough - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Woman* From Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lost in *Tokyo* - Koreless


----------



## luckytrim

*Lost *in the Fifties - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fifty* Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## luckytrim

Let Me Go, *Lover *- Joan Weber, then almost everybody else ...


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Go* All The Way - The Raspberries


----------



## luckytrim

*All the Way *- Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby I Love Your *Way* - Peter Frampton


----------



## luckytrim

*Baby *Thinks He’s a Train -  Roseanne Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Peace *Train* - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

Runaway *Train *- Roseanne Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Little *Runaway* - Del Shannon


----------



## luckytrim

*Little - *Star - the Elegants


(Methinks the title was just "Runaway"...)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Brand New *Star* – The Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Papa's Got a *Brand New *Bag - James Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Papa* Don't Preach - Madonna


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't  *- Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Honey, *Don't* - also by Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Tupelo *Honey *- Van Morrison ?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wild *Honey* Pie - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Wild *Thing - Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby Did a Bad Bad *Thing* - Chris Isaak


----------



## luckytrim

Hey, *Baby*, “Que Paso?” - Texas Tornadoes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Got Back - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## luckytrim

*Baby *Come *Back - *Player


----------



## Roll_Bones

It Don't *Come* Easy - Ringo Starr


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Easy* (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie


----------



## luckytrim

*Easy *Come, *Easy *Go - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come* *Go* With Me - The Del Vikings


----------



## luckytrim

*Come *Sail Away - Styxx


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sail* To The Moon - Radiohead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dancing In the *Moon*light - King Harvest


----------



## luckytrim

*Dancing *Cowboys - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mammas Don't Let Your Babies Grow up to Be *Cowboys* - Willie Nelson & Waylon Jennings


----------



## luckytrim

*Don’t *the Girls all Get Prettier (at Closing Time) - Mickey Gilley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Southern *Girls* - Cheap Trick


----------



## luckytrim

*Southern *Man - Neil Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Iron *Man* - Black Sabbath


----------



## luckytrim

Woman Behind the *Man *Behind the Wheel - Grandpa Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Behind* the Ritual - Van Morrison


----------



## luckytrim

*Behind *Closed Doors - Charlie Rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love With My Eyes *Closed* - Michael Bolton


----------



## luckytrim

Doctor *My Eyes *- Jackson Browne


----------



## Roll_Bones

Somebody Get Me a *Doctor* - Van Halen


----------



## luckytrim

*Somebody *Lied - Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Could Have *Lied* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## luckytrim

*I Could Have *Danced All Night - "My Fair Lady" soundtrack


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*All Night* Long - Lionel Richie


----------



## LPBeier

Wasted Days and Wasted *Night*s - Freddy Fender


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wasted* Time - Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

*Wasted *Days and *Wasted *Nights - Freddie Fender


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wasted* Time - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wasted* On The Way -  Crosby Stills Nash & Young


----------



## luckytrim

I Hate *the Way *I Love it   Charlie  McClain & Johnny Rodriguez


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Wasted Days and Wasted *Night*s - Freddy Fender





luckytrim said:


> *Wasted *Days and *Wasted *Nights - Freddie Fender



Copy cat! LOL!!


----------



## LPBeier

luckytrim said:


> I Hate *the Way *I Love it   Charlie  McClain & Johnny Rodriguez



*I Love* *The Way* You Love Me - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## luckytrim

OOPSIE !


*I Love* how *You Love Me *- the Paris Sisters


----------



## LPBeier

*Love Me* Do - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How *Do* I Live? - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## LPBeier

*How *Can It Be? - Lauren Daigle


----------



## luckytrim

Let *It Be *- Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't *Let* The Sun Catch You Crying - Gary And The Pacemakers

_I just Googled this band this morning.  Not sure why.  But it did come in handy and I was wrong about a song I assumed was theirs._


----------



## luckytrim

*Crying *- Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue Eyes *Crying* In The Rain - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Crazy *Blue Eyes  *- Lacy J. Dalton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crazy* Ex-Girlfriend – Miranda Lambert


----------



## luckytrim

Mama, He's *Crazy *- the Judds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lets Go *Crazy* - Prince


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Still *Crazy* After All These Years - Paul Simon


----------



## luckytrim

*Crazy *From the Heart - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've Always Been *Crazy* - Waylon Jennings


----------



## luckytrim

My Heroes have *Always *Been Cowboys - Waylon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heroes* and Villains - The Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Honky Tonk *Heroes *- Waylon


----------



## Roll_Bones

A World Without *Heroes* - Kiss


----------



## luckytrim

*A World Without *Love - Peter & Gordon


----------



## LPBeier

*Without *You - Nilsson


----------



## luckytrim

Gotta Learn to Love *Without *You -  Michael Johnson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How Am I Supposed to Live *Without You* - Michael Bolton


----------



## luckytrim

Within You *Without You *- Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Eyes *Without* A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## luckytrim

If Only Your *Eyes *Could Lie - George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'd *Lie* For You (and that's the Truth) - Meatloaf


----------



## luckytrim

*I’d Lie *to *You *for Your Love (*and That's the Truth*) - Bellamy Bros.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'd Do Anything For *Love* - Meat Loaf


----------



## luckytrim

I'm Only In It for the *Love *- John Conlee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only* the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

Mister *Lonely *- Bobby Vinton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mister* You're A Better Man Than I - Yardbirds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Better Man* - Little Big Town


----------



## luckytrim

Truck Driving *Man *- Jimmy Martin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That Ain't My *Truck* - Rhett Akins


----------



## luckytrim

*Truck *Driver’s Queen     Moore & Napier


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Truck* Stop Girl - The Byrds


----------



## luckytrim

I Can’t *Stop *Loving You  -  Don Gibson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Stopped *Loving* Her Today - George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

After the *Loving *- Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Roll_Bones

Before And *After* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Before *the Next Teardrop Falls  -  Freddie Fender


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blues *Before* And After - The Smithereens


----------



## luckytrim

Bartender's *Blues *- George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Bartender* and The Thief - The Stereophonics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Thief* in the Night - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

Once a *Thief *- the Kinks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Once* in the Morning - Diana Ross


----------



## luckytrim

It's Four in the *Morning *- Faron Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blue *Morning *Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

Sunday *Morning*, Comin' down - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Raining On* Sunday* – Keith Urban


----------



## luckytrim

Never *on Sunday *-  Melina Mercouri, then a host of others


----------



## Roll_Bones

A Month Of *Sunday*s - Don Henley


----------



## luckytrim

*Sunday *Bloody *Sunday *- U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bloody* Well Right - Supertramp


----------



## luckytrim

*Right *in the Wrong Direction - Vern Gosdin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Step In The Right *Direction* - Frankie Avalon


----------



## luckytrim

*Step Right *Up - Annette Funicello


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gimme Three *Step*s - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

The *Three *Bells - the Browns


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hell's *Bells* - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hell* On Heels – Pistol Annies


----------



## luckytrim

Come *Hell *or High Water - T. Graham Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

Holy *Water* - Bad Company

_Song is pre Rogers and very very good.  One of their best._


----------



## luckytrim

Cool *Water *- Sons of the Pioneers and a bunch of others


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bridge Over Troubled *Water* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## luckytrim

We'll Burn That Bridge - Brooks & Dunn
(When We Get There)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Burn* This Disco Out - Michael Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

Memories to *Burn *- Gene Watson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Burn* In Hell - Twisted Sister


----------



## luckytrim

*Burn - *the Cure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Made My Skin Burn - Kim Carnes


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Skin* Trade - Duran Duran


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]I’d *Trade *All of My Tomorrows - Merle Haggard[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  (For One Single Yesterday)
[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If *Tomorrow* Never Comes - Garth Brooks


----------



## luckytrim

*Tomorrow *You’ll be Gone  -  Marty Robbins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Yesterday To *Tomorrow* - Audioslave


----------



## luckytrim

*Yesterday *- Roy Clark
(when I was young)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yesterday*'s Gone - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## luckytrim

*Yesterdays* Wine - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spill the *Wine* - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## luckytrim

*Wine *Me Up - Faron Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two More Bottles of *Wine* - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

White Lightning And *Wine* - Heart


----------



## luckytrim

*White Lightning* - George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *White*r Shade of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## luckytrim

*A *Lighter *Shade of *Blue - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Blue* Sky - The Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## luckytrim

*Sky *Pilot - the Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Let Your Soul Be Your *Pilot* - Sting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heart Full of *Soul* - The Yardbirds


----------



## luckytrim

Battle for daddy’s *Soul *-George Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Battle* of New Orleans - Johnny Horton


----------



## luckytrim

City of *New Orleans* - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

My *City* Was Gone - The Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Can't Be Really *Gone* – Tim McGraw


----------



## msmofet

She's *Gone *- Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## luckytrim

*She's* About a Mover - Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## Roll_Bones

What I like *About* You - The Romantics


----------



## luckytrim

Day Dreams *ABOUT *Night Things - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## msmofet

Dream A Little Dream Of Me - Mama Cass 

*
*


----------



## luckytrim

*Dream  *Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Part Time *Lover* - Stevie Wonder


----------



## luckytrim

*Lover, *Please - Clyde McPhatter ( Spelling ?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please* *Please* Me - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Please, Please, Please *- James Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Please* Mister Postman - Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Mister* Pitiful - Otis Redding


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poor Poor *Pitiful* Me - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## msmofet

*Me *and my shadow - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Standing in the *Shadow*s of Love - Four Tops


----------



## luckytrim

I'm Still *Standing *- Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time Stand *Still* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Three-*Time *Loser - Dan Seals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beautiful *Loser* - Bob Seger


----------



## luckytrim

I Had a *Beautiful *Time -  Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Are So *Beautiful* - Joe Cocker


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]The Most *Beautiful *Girl - Charlie Rich
[/FONT][FONT=&quot](in the world)[/FONT]


----------



## msmofet

Everything Is *Beautiful *- Ray Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

There Goes my *Everything *- Jack Greene


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Everything* I do (I do it for you) - Bryan Adams


----------



## luckytrim

Time Changes *Everything*-  Bob Wills


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

Just the other *side *of Nowhere - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nowhere* Man - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

A Thousand Miles From *Nowhere *-  Dwight Yoakum


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Can See For *Miles* - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Can See* Clearly Now - Anne Murray


----------



## luckytrim

It's *Now *or Never - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Never *My Love - The Association


----------



## Roll_Bones

What Is And What Should *Never* Be - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*What* about Love - Heart


----------



## Roll_Bones

I *Want* To Know What Love Is - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* to *Love* You Baby - Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Can't Quit You *Baby* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## msmofet

*Baby *don't get hooked on me - Mac Davis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Ain't *Hooked* on Me No More - Merle Haggard


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hooked* On A feeling - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

More Than a *Feeling* - Boston


----------



## luckytrim

*More - *Andy Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One More Day - Lonestar


----------



## luckytrim

Blue, Blue *Day *- Don Gibson


----------



## Roll_Bones

A New *Day* Yesterday - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yesterday *- The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Yesterday*'s Gone - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Already *Gone* – Sugarland


----------



## luckytrim

*Already Gone - *Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ten Years* Gone* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Rockin’ *Years*-  Ricky Van Shelton & Dolly Parton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rockin’* All Over the World - John Fogerty


----------



## luckytrim

*The World *Thru a Windshield - Del Reeves


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Windshield* Wiper Song - Sammi Haynes


----------



## luckytrim

A Sad Country *Song *- David Allen Coe


----------



## msmofet

*Song *Sung Blue - NEIL DIAMOND


----------



## luckytrim

I’m the Singer, You’re the *Song*- Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Same Old *Song* And Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dance* to the Music - Sly and the Family, Stoned


----------



## luckytrim

The *Dance *- Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

All She Wants To Do Is *Dance* - Don Henley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*All* I *Want* for Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey


----------



## Roll_Bones

I *Want* You To Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## luckytrim

*I Want *Candy - Bow wow wow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Candy* Man - Sammy Davis, Jr


----------



## luckytrim

*Candy *Kisses - George Morgan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Butterfly *Kisses* - Bob Carlisle


----------



## luckytrim

*Kisses *Sweeter Than Wine - Jimmie Rogers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Spill The *Wine* - War With Eric Burdon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sky *Spills* Over - Michael W. Smith


----------



## luckytrim

Annie *Over *- Hank Thompson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dreamboat* Annie* - Heart


----------



## luckytrim

When My *Dreamboat *comes Home - Fats domino


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bring It On *Home* To Me – The Animals


----------



## luckytrim

Green Grass of *Home** - *Johnny Darrell, then every male Country Singer, almost


----------



## Roll_Bones

Son Of Mr *Green* Genes - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

Truck Drivin' *Son* of a Gun - Dave Dudley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

luckytrim said:


> Green Grass of *Home** - *Johnny Darrell, then every male Country Singer, almost



You forgot Tom Jones! I wouldn't consider him a country singer, unless the country is England.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's Not My *Truck* - Rhett Akins


----------



## luckytrim

..Didn't forget him, Sir ....... was only concerning myself with Country artists, and, as you pointed out , Tom ain't that !!


*Truck *Drivin' Man -Terry Fell , then a whole bunch of people


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Truck* Stop Girl - The Byrds


----------



## luckytrim

Honky-Tonk *Girl - *Loretta Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Honky-Tonk* Badonk-a-Donk - Trace Adkins


----------



## luckytrim

*Honky Tonk *Amnesia - Moe Bandy


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Honky* Tonk Woman - Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

My *Woman*, My Wife - Marty Robbins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Friend's *Wife* - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## luckytrim

I'm Sorry for You, my *Friend*- Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

He Was A *Friend* Of Mine - The Byrds


----------



## luckytrim

*Friend*s in Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Low* Rider - War


----------



## luckytrim

Uneasy *Rider *1988 - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Uneasy* Street - Pete Townshend


----------



## luckytrim

Lonely *Street *- Andy Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Lonely* - Roy Orbison


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Owner of a *Lonely* Heart,  Yes

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only Love Can Break a *Heart* - Gene Pitney


----------



## msmofet

*Heart *Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## luckytrim

*Heart *Like a Wheel - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wheel* in the Sky - Journey


----------



## msmofet

Blue *Sky *Riding Song - Michael Martin Murphey


----------



## luckytrim

Spirit in the *Sky - *Norman......... Something ........


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Spirit* Of Radio - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Radio *Lover  - John Conlee


----------



## msmofet

Video Killed the *Radio *Star - The Buggles


----------



## luckytrim

Turn Your *Radio *On - Ray Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On the *Radio* - Donna Summer


----------



## luckytrim

I’m Gonna Hurt Her on the *Radio  *-   Shenendoah


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Radio* Free Europe - REM


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sick Man Of *Europe* - Cheap Trick


----------



## luckytrim

Free Born *Man  - *Glen Campbell


----------



## msmofet

*Free *Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

*Bird *Dog - Everly Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me and You and a *Dog* Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## luckytrim

Hound *Dog *- Big Mama Thornton, Elvis, etc.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I wanna Be Your *Dog* - Iggy Pop


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I* Just *Wanna Be* Your Everything - Andy Gibb


----------



## luckytrim

*Just *a Dream - Jimmy Clanton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## luckytrim

*Dream *Lover - Bobby Darin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Easy *Lover* – Philip Bailey & Phil Collins


----------



## luckytrim

It Ain’t *Easy *Being *Easy *- Janie Frickie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Easy* to be Hard - Three Dog Night


----------



## msmofet

*Hard *Candy Christmas - Dolly Parton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Candy* Girl - The Four Seasons


----------



## luckytrim

The *Girl *on the Billboard -  Del Reeves


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *Girl* Like You - Smithereens


----------



## luckytrim

Someone *Like You *- Emmy-Lou Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Someone* Saved My Life Tonight - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*My Life *- Bill Anderson

(throw it away if I want to)


----------



## msmofet

Rings of *Life *- Michael M. Murphey


----------



## luckytrim

Rocking my *Life *Away   Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Roll_Bones

A Day In The *Life* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One More *Day* – Diamond Rio


----------



## luckytrim

Once a *Day *- Connie Smith


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Once* Upon A Daydream - Journey


----------



## msmofet

*Daydream *Believer - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

I'm a *Believer *- Monkees


----------



## msmofet

* I'm *Still Standing -Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*Standing *on the Outside - Bar-Kays


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Standing *Outside *a Broken Phone Booth with Money in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## luckytrim

Come On, *Phone *- Jean Shepard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Everybody's On The *Phone* - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## luckytrim

As Soon as I Hang Up *the Phone - *Loretta Lynn & Conway Twitty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Hang Up* - The Orlons


----------



## luckytrim

My *Hangup *is You - Freddie Hart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hang* Nails and Boogers - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## luckytrim

Driving *Nails *in my Coffin - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Coffin* Song - Dionysos


----------



## luckytrim

Your *Song *- Elton john


----------



## msmofet

*Song *Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue *Christmas - Elvis


----------



## msmofet

*Blue *Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue *Hawaii - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

White Sandy Beach Of *Hawai'i* - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## luckytrim

*White *Silver Sands - Don Rondo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silver Threads and Golden Needles - The Springfields (not to be confused with Buffalo Springfield)


----------



## luckytrim

*Silver *Stallion - Highwaymen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Man On The* Silver* Mountain - Rainbow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocky *Mountain* High - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Barstool *Mountain *- Johnny Paycheck


----------



## msmofet

Wild *Mountain *Honey - Steve Miller Band


----------



## luckytrim

*Honey           *Ricky Skaggs
(Open That Door)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Honey* Bee - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Knees of My *Bee*s - Alanis Morissette


----------



## luckytrim

Down on my *Knees *Again - Hank Locklin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Go *Down* Gambling - Blood, Sweat, and Tears


----------



## luckytrim

‘Bile Them Cabbage *Down*- Bluegrass Standard


----------



## msmofet

The Devil Went *Down *to Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band


(Ummm Never mind LOL)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Devil* Woman - Cliff Richard


----------



## luckytrim

*Devil *Woman - Marty Robbins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Cool *Woman* - The Hollies


----------



## msmofet

Oh, Pretty *Woman *· Roy Orbison


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Pretty* Penny - STP


----------



## luckytrim

My Woman Ain’t *Pretty*- Tex Ritter


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Ain't* That A Shame - Cheap Trick


----------



## luckytrim

*Shame *on You - Spade Cooley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shame* on the Night - DIO


----------



## luckytrim

*Night *Games - Charley Pride


----------



## Roll_Bones

Head *Games* - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

Mind *Games *- John Lennon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Head* Over Feet - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hold Your *Head* Up High - Argent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Want to *Hold* Your Hand - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

The Right Left *Hand* - George Jones

(This Time)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bloody Well *Right* - Supertramp


----------



## luckytrim

Mountain *Right *- Lee Greenwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

Treat Me *Right* - Pat Benatar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Treat* Her Like A Lady - Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose


----------



## luckytrim

Three Times a *Lady* - the Commodors


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Me Two *Times* - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

*Love *is a Long Hard Road -the Kendalls


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

*Runaround *Sue - Dion


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sioux City *Sue* - Willie Nelson and Leon Russell


----------



## luckytrim

A Boy Named *Sue *- Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's in Love With the *Boy* - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dirty White *Boy* - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

Country *Boy *- Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Play Something *Country* - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## luckytrim

Born *Country *- Alabama


----------



## Roll_Bones

Out In The *Country* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Get *Out*ta My Dreams, Get into My Car - Billy Ocean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boulevard Of Broken *Dreams* - Green Day


----------



## luckytrim

Some *Broken *Hearts Never Mend - Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How Can You *Mend* a *Broken Heart* - Bee Gees


----------



## luckytrim

I can *Mend *Your *Broken Heart *- Don Gibson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Heart* Of The Sunrise - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

I'll Sign my *Heart *Away - Hank Thompson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born Under A Bad *Sign* - Booker T & The MG's


----------



## luckytrim

*Born *to Lose - Ray Charles in '62, then LaVerne Baker, Willie and a bunch of others...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're Gonna *Lose* That Girl - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*You're* Sixteen - Johnny Burnett


----------



## Roll_Bones

When *You're* Strange - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

*Strange *Brew - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bitch's *Brew* - Aerosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

Son Of A *Bitch* - Nazareth


----------



## luckytrim

The *Bitch *is Back - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Going *Back* To Big Sur - Johnny Rivers


----------



## luckytrim

What's *Going *On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I had to dig REALLY far back into my brain archives for this one!

*What's* Your Name - Don & Juan


----------



## luckytrim

"Where were YOU in '62 ??"


*What’s Your *Mamma’s *Name *Child - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Where The Streets Have No *Name* - U2


----------



## luckytrim

*Streets *of Laredo - Country Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Meet Me Tonight in *Laredo* - Marty Robbins


----------



## luckytrim

*Tonight *- From 'West Side Story'


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Just Talkin' About *Tonight* - Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

Nothing I can Do *About *it Now - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Something For *Nothing* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

Ain’t *Nothing *Wrong with the Radio - Aaron  Tippin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Thought *Wrong* - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## luckytrim

Where Did I go *Wrong *- Steve Wariner
(where did He go right)


----------



## Kathleen

*Where* Do the Children Play? - Cat Stevens


----------



## luckytrim

Teach Your *Children *- C.S.N. & Y.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Children* - Billy J. Kramer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hell Is For *Children* - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

*Little *Ways - Dwight Yoakum


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS !
*Hell is for *Heroes - Night Vision


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Holding Out for a *Hero* – Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Kathleen

Billy Don't Be a *Hero* - Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Be* Cruel - Elvis Presley


----------



## luckytrim

Goodbye *Cruel *World - James Darrin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Never Say* Goodbye* - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

*Never *Can *Say Goodbye *- Jackson Five


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Goodbye* Girl - David Gates


----------



## luckytrim

*Girl *- the Beatles


----------



## Kathleen

*Girl* You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

I am *Woman *- Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

American *Woman* - Guess Who


----------



## luckytrim

*American *Made - Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

*American* Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Village *Idiot* - Van Morrison


----------



## luckytrim

Quiet *Village *- Martin Denny


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Quiet* Little Love Affair - Harry Chapin


----------



## luckytrim

*Little *Lies - Fleetwood Mack


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Lamb *Lies* Down On Broadway - Genesis


----------



## luckytrim

*On Broadway* - the Drifters / George Benson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lullaby of *Broadway* - Doris Day


----------



## luckytrim

*Lullaby *- The (Dixie ) Chicks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whiskey *Lullaby* – Brad Paisley & Alison Krauss


----------



## luckytrim

*Whiskey *River - Willie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Down By The *River* - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

*Down By the River *Side - Gospel Standard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *River* of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

In *Dreams *- Roy Orbison


----------



## Roll_Bones

These *Dreams* - Heart


----------



## luckytrim

*These *Eyes -the Guess Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In Another's *Eyes* - Garth Brooks and Trisha Yearwood


----------



## luckytrim

I’m looking for blue-*eyes          *Jesse Coulter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Looking* Through You - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Walk *through *this world with me - George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Break On *Through* - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Only You can *Break *my Heart - Buck Owens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only* Love *Can Break* a *Heart* - Gene Pitney


----------



## luckytrim

It’s *only *make believe - Conway Twitty


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do You *Believe* In Love - Huey Lewis and The News


----------



## luckytrim

*Do You Believe In *Magic - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do You* Want to Dance - Bobby Freeman


----------



## luckytrim

The *Dance *- Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dance* to the Music - Sly & The Family Stoned


----------



## luckytrim

Last *Dance *- Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Same Old Song And *Dance* - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's The *Same Old Song* - The Four Tops


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Old* Man - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Tell me ‘Bout the Good *Old *Days - the Judds[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Good* Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

*Only the *Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lonely* Days - The Bee Gees


----------



## luckytrim

Today’s *lonely *fool   - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fool* For The City - Foghat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Belong to the *City* - Glenn Frey


----------



## luckytrim

*City *Lights - Ray Price


----------



## Roll_Bones

My* City* Was Gone - The Pretenders


----------



## luckytrim

We Built This *City *- Jefferson Starship


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We *Built* This House - The Scorpions


----------



## luckytrim

*House *of blue lights -  Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blue* Ain't Your Colour - Keith Urban


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue *- LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blue Morning *Blue* Day - Foreigner


----------



## luckytrim

*Blue, Blue Day *- Don Gibson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another *Day* In Paradise – Phil Collins


----------



## luckytrim

Half-way to *Paradise *- Tony Orlando


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Tickets to *Paradise* - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

*Two *Lovers - Mary Wells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

50 Ways To Leave Your *Lover* – Paul Simon


----------



## luckytrim

You're a-Gonna Change, or I'm a-Gonna *Leave *- Hank Sr.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She Couldn't *Change* Me - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## luckytrim

I wouldn’t *change *you if I could -  Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time For A *Change* - Motley Crew


----------



## luckytrim

Three-*Time *Loser - Dan Seals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonesome *Loser* - Little River Band


----------



## luckytrim

Beautiful *Loser *- Bob Seger


----------



## Roll_Bones

Even The* Losers* - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

Can't *Even *get the Blues - Reba McEntire


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Folsom Prison *Blues* - Johnny Cash


----------



## luckytrim

Payday *Blues - *Dan Hicks & his Hot Licks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When *Payday* Rolls Around - The Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## luckytrim

Fooling *Around *- Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fooling* Yourself - STYX


----------



## luckytrim

Respect *Yourself *- the Staples singers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Respect* - Aretha


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Respect* The Wind - Van Halen


----------



## luckytrim

Let *the Wind *Blow - Beach Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Which Way Will *the Wind Blow* - Uriah Heep


----------



## luckytrim

I *Will *- Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

And The Cradle *Will* Rock - Van Halen


----------



## luckytrim

Cat's in *the Cradle *- Harry Chapin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nashville *Cats* - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim

Facts about *Cats *- Timbuk3


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

As a Matter of *Fact* - Natalie Cole


----------



## luckytrim

It Don't *Matter *to Me - BREAD


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nothing Else *Matter*s - Metallica


----------



## luckytrim

*Nothing *Short of Dyin’  Travis Tritt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Short* *Short*s - The Royal Teens


----------



## Kathleen

Five *Short* Minutes - Jim Croce


----------



## luckytrim

*Short *Sweet Ride - Alan Jackson
(on a Runaway Train)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sweet* Emotion - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

*Sweet *Memories - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thanks for the *Memories* - Bob Hope


----------



## luckytrim

*Thanks *a Lot - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whole *Lot* in Love - Austin Burke


----------



## luckytrim

*Whole *Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'll Feel A *Whole* Lot Better - The Byrds


----------



## luckytrim

*Better *Off - 
Doug Stone
 (in a pine box)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Off* the Table - Ariana Grande


----------



## luckytrim

Mama's *Table *- Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Meanwhile Back At *Mama's* - Tim McGraw


----------



## luckytrim

*Mama's* Family Bible - Bill Anderson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Family* Tradition - Hank Williams Jr


----------



## luckytrim

*Family *Man - Johnny Bond & Cowboy Copas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Son Of A Preacher *Man* – Dusty Springfield


----------



## luckytrim

My *son *calls another man daddy - Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Working *Man* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Working *for the *Man *- Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Working* for the Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## luckytrim

*Working *Man's Blues - Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Guess That's Why They Call It the *Blues* - Sir Elton John, CBE


----------



## luckytrim

Highway forty *Blues  -   *Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Kathleen

*Highway* to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## luckytrim

Lost *Highway *- Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Am The *Highway* - Audioslave


----------



## luckytrim

Life is a *Highway *- Rascall Flatts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I think I'll stick with Elton John:

Someone Saved My *Life* Tonight - Sir Elton John


----------



## Kathleen

*Somebody* to Love - Queem


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another *Somebody* Done *Somebody* Wrong Song - B.J. Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

How do we get from "Someone" to Somebody ??


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like Red Skelton used to say about his jokes, "I just do them, I don't explain them!"


----------



## Kathleen

I could have said 'I meant to just use "SOME"' but the truth is I mucked up.


----------



## Kathleen

Dead *Wrong* - The Fray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ding-Dong! The Witch Is *Dead* - The Munchkins


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Witch* Hunt - Rush


----------



## LPBeier

*Witch*y Woman - The Eagles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That Dog Won't *Hunt* - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Damn, that is the second *JINX* this morning!

Girl, You'll Be a *Woman* Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Kathleen

American *Woman* - The Guess Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

*American* Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Village *Idiot* - Van Morrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Village* Of The Sun - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

Seasons in the *Sun *- Terry Jacks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Live for the *Sun* - The Sunrays


----------



## LPBeier

*Live *and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## luckytrim

All my “Ex’s” *Live *in Texas - George Straight


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You're Gonna Play in *Texas* - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

*Play *'Born to Lose' Again - Dottsy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born To Lose* - Marty Robbins


----------



## Kathleen

Rikki, Don't *Lose* that Number - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

Love Potion *Number *Nine - the Coasters


----------



## Kathleen

*Love* Shack - B52s


----------



## luckytrim

Gotta learn to *love *without you - Michael Johnson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Learn* To Fly - Foo Fighters


----------



## luckytrim

Live and *Learn *- Leslie Gore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Live* and Let Die - Paul McCartney (with or without Wings)


----------



## luckytrim

*Let *It Go - From the Soundtrack of "Frozen"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let* It Be - The Beatles


----------



## Kathleen

*Let* Me In Your Heart Again - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Straight From the *Heart *- Bryan Adams


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Straight* To Hell - The Clash


----------



## luckytrim

Come *Hell *or High Water - T. Graham Brown


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bridge Over Troubled *Water* — Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## luckytrim

I fell in the *water *- John Anderson

(that you walked on)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If I *Fell* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*If I* Didn't Care - Ink Spots


----------



## Roll_Bones

Takin *Care* Of Business - BTO


----------



## luckytrim

Too Much Monkey *Business *- Chuck Berry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My *Monkey* - The Beatles


----------



## Kathleen

*Everybody's* Had the Blues - Dean Martin


----------



## luckytrim

*Everybody’s *Dream Girl  -   Dan Seals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Runnin Down A *Dream* - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

*Dream *Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Weaver*'s Song – Woody Guthrie


----------



## LPBeier

This Ain't A Love *Song *- Bon Jovi


----------



## Kathleen

*Love* Shack - B52s


----------



## luckytrim

Don’t Touch Me if you Don’t *Love *Me   -  Jeannie Seely


----------



## LPBeier

Sometimes When We *Touch *- Dan Hill


----------



## luckytrim

Sorrow on the *Rocks *- Porter Wagoner


----------



## LPBeier

luckytrim said:


> Sorrow on the *Rocks *- Porter Wagoner



Oops, sorry, Lucky. I changed mine when you posted your last one. I will go off this one

All My *Sorrows *- The Searchers


----------



## luckytrim

*All My *Loving - Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

(If *Loving *You Is Wrong) I Don't Want To Be Right - Luther Ingram


----------



## luckytrim

I can’t stop *loving you -  *Don Gibson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stop* Your Sobbing - The Pretenders


----------



## luckytrim

Bus *Stop *- the Hollies


----------



## LPBeier

The Wheels on the *Bus *- Traditional


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Watching the *Wheels* - John Lennon


----------



## luckytrim

Eighteen *Wheels *& a Dozen Roses - Kathy Mattea


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two *Dozen Roses* - Shenandoah


----------



## luckytrim

*Two *Old Cats Like Us   -  Hank Jr. & Ray Charles


----------



## Kathleen

*Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## luckytrim

*Fever *- Peggy Lee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone Cold *Fever* - Humble pie


----------



## luckytrim

Roll Away the *Stone *- Mott the Hoople


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Slip Slidin' *Away* - Paul Simon


----------



## Kathleen

Come Sail *Away* - Styx


----------



## luckytrim

*Come *Go With Me - Del-Vikings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go*ing To A *Go*-*Go* - Smokey Robinson (both with and without the Miracles)


----------



## luckytrim

Blood Red and *Going *Down - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blood* Of The Sun - Mountain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Warmth of the *Sun* - The Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Waiting For the *Sun *to Shine - Ricky Skaggs
[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Sun* Ain't Gonna *Shine* Anymore - Cher


----------



## luckytrim

If You’re *Gonna *do me Wrong -  Vern Gosdin
 (do it right)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Right Place, *Wrong* Time - Doctor John


----------



## luckytrim

Three-*time *Loser          Dan Seals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Even The* loser*s - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

*Even *the Bad Times are Good      Nat Stuckey & Connie Smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby Did a *Bad Bad* Thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## luckytrim

Last *thing *I needed, first *thing *this morning  - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last* Train to Clarksville - The Monkees


----------



## luckytrim

Another Man Loved Me *Last *Night - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Another* Brick in The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Thick As A *Brick* - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Through *Thick* and Thin - The Jackson 5


----------



## luckytrim

*Through *the Years - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Year* of the Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## luckytrim

Seven-*Year *Ache -  Roseanne Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Seven* Cities Of Gold - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After the *Gold* *Rush* - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

She got *the gold *mine - Jerry Reed

(I got the shaft)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heart Of *Gold* - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

Cold, Cold *Heart *- Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's So *Cold*-The Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

*She's So *Fine - Easybeats


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He's *So Fine* - The Chiffons


----------



## luckytrim

*So Fine *-the Fiestas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You're So *Fine* - The Falcons


----------



## luckytrim

*You're So *Vain - Carley Simon ?


----------



## Roll_Bones

Love In *Vain* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love In* The Hot Afternoon - Gene Watson


----------



## luckytrim

*Afternoon *Delight =- Starland Vocal Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dixieland *Delight* - Alabama


----------



## Kathleen

The Night They Drove Old *Dixie* Down - The Band


----------



## luckytrim

Tonight's *the Night *- Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Take Me Home *Tonight* - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

You *take me *for granted - Merle Haggard


----------



## Kathleen

Everything about *You* - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Your *Everything* - Keith Urban


----------



## luckytrim

There goes my *everything   -  *Jack Greene


----------



## LPBeier

*There Goes My* Baby - The Drifters


----------



## luckytrim

*There goes my *heart again - Holly Dunn


----------



## LPBeier

*My Heart* Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## luckytrim

Unchain *My Heart *- Ray Charles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Heart* Of The Sunrise - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunrise* Superman - Donavon


----------



## luckytrim

*Sunrise*, Sunset - from "Fiddler on the Roof"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunset* Grill - Don Henley


----------



## luckytrim

Beyond the *Sunset *- Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beyond* And Before - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Before* the Lobotomy - Green Day


----------



## luckytrim

*Before *You Go - Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Before* And After - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*After *the Lovin' - Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Stopped *Loving* Her Today – George Jones


----------



## luckytrim

*Loving her *was easier   Kris Kritsofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Easier* Said Than Done - The Essex


----------



## luckytrim

Let’s say goodbye like we *said *hello      Ernest Tubb


----------



## Kathleen

*Goodbye* Earl - The {Dixie} Chicks


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Goodbye* Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Thick as a *Brick* - Jethro Tull


----------



## luckytrim

Gone *as a *Girl Can Get - George Strait


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ten Years *Gone* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Fifteen *Years *Ago - Conway Twitty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*15* Minutes - Barry Manilow


----------



## luckytrim

Fourteen *minutes *old  - Doug Stone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Minutes* To Memories - John Mellencamp


----------



## luckytrim

25 *Minutes *to Go - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

2 *Minutes* To Midnight - Iron Maiden.


----------



## luckytrim

*Midnight*Girl / Sunset  Town - Sweethearts of the Rodeo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beyond the *Sunset* - Hank Williams


----------



## luckytrim

*Beyond *the Great Divide - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

Into The *Great* Wide Open - Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


----------



## luckytrim

It's Been a *Great *Afternoon - Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tuesday *Afternoon*-The Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ruby *Tuesday* - Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

*Ruby *- Kenny Rogers 

(Don't Take Your Love to Town)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Got Love for You *Ruby* - Glen Campbell


----------



## luckytrim

We *Got Love *- Don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All You Need is *Love* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

If *You Need *Me I’ll be Gone - Dolly Parton


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Thrill Is *Gone* - BB King


----------



## luckytrim

Can't Buy a *Thrill *- Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Buy* Me a Rose - Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

A *Rose *and a Baby Ruth - George Hamilton IV


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red Bowling Ball *Ruth* - The White Stripes


----------



## luckytrim

*Red *Rubber *Ball *- the Cyrcle (Spelling ?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rubber* band Man - The Spinners


----------



## luckytrim

A little *band *of gold      Sonny James


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heart Of *Gold* - Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Left My *Heart* in San Francisco - Tony Bennet


----------



## luckytrim

There Goes *my Heart *Again        Holly Dunn


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do It *Again* - Steely Dan


----------



## luckytrim

Play 'Born To Lose' *Again  *- Dottsy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born* to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## luckytrim

Cigarettes, Whiskey and *Wild*, *Wild *women - Sons of the Pioneers, Buck Owens, then Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Whiskey* Lullaby - Brad Paisley & Alison Krauss


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Whiskey* Drinkin Woman - Nazareth


----------



## luckytrim

*Whiskey *River - Willie Nelson
(Take My Mind)


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Can Hear The *River* - Joe Cocker


----------



## luckytrim

Moody *River *- Pat Boone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moody*'s Mood For Love - Amy Winehouse


----------



## luckytrim

I'm In the *Mood for Love *- Vera Lynn, then a whole lot of people


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rude, Crude *Mood* - Quiet Riot


----------



## luckytrim

In the *Mood *- Glenn Miller Orchestra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mood* For A Day - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

Queen *For a Day *- Donna Summer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Caribbean *Queen* - Billy Ocean


----------



## luckytrim

*Queen *of the Silver Dollar - Dave & Sugar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Maxwell's *Silver* Hammer - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Silver *Threads and Golden Needles - Wanda Jackson ... then Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sister *Golden* Hair - America


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sister* Morphine - Marianne Faithfull


----------



## luckytrim

Dance Little *Sister *- the Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Hope You *Dance* - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## luckytrim

*Dance *Time in Texas - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You're Gonna Play in *Texas* - Alabama


----------



## luckytrim

'T' For *Texas *- Ernest Tubb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Eyes of *Texas* - Roy Orbison and Hank Willimas Jr.


----------



## luckytrim

*Texas *- Tanya Tucker 

(When I Die)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Texas* Women - Hank Williams Jr


----------



## luckytrim

*Texas *Bound and Flyin' - Jerry Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Flying *Turkey Trot - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Night Bird *Flying* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Free *Bird* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone* Free* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

Roll Away the *Stone *- Mott the Hoople


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You’ve Got to Hide Your Love *Away* – The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Hide *and Watch Me Go - Susan Raye


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Watch* Your Step - Elvis Costello


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Give Me Three *Step*s - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

*Three *Wooden Crosses - Randy Travis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cross*-Eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## luckytrim

Proud *Mary *- Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Wind Cries *Mary* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

Bringing *Mary *Home  - Mac Wiseman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Don't *Bring* Me Flowers - Neil Diamond & Barbra Streisand


----------



## luckytrim

*Flowers *on the Wall - Statler Bros.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another Brick in the *Wall* - Pink Floyd


----------



## luckytrim

Thick as a *Brick *- Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dim Lights, *Thick *Smoke (And Loud, Loud Music) - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## luckytrim

*Smoke *Along the Tracks - Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Smoke* On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

*Smoke, Smoke, Smoke *That Cigarette - Tex Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Drag Off a *Cigarette* - Joe Cockeer


----------



## luckytrim

Kind of a *Drag *- the Buckingham's


----------



## Roll_Bones

Some *Kind* Of Wonderful - Grand Funk RR.


----------



## luckytrim

*Some Kind *of Trouble    Tanya Tucker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

There's *Trouble* in Paradise - The Crests


----------



## luckytrim

Halfway to *Paradise *- Tony Orlando


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Two Tickets to *Paradise *- Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

*Paradise *by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blinded by the *Light* -  Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## luckytrim

I Saw the *Light *- Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Light* My Fire - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

After the *Fire *is Gone - Loretta Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gone* - Montgomery Gentry


----------



## luckytrim

*Gone *- Ferlin Husky


----------



## Roll_Bones

Good Times *Gone* - Nickelback


----------



## luckytrim

Hard *Times *- Emmylou Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hard* Habit To Break - Chicago


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Only You can *Break *my Heart - Buck Owens[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Go Breakin' My *Heart* - Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## luckytrim

There Goes my *Heart *Again - Holly Dunne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

total Eclipse of the *Heart* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## luckytrim

If your *Heart *ain’t Busy Tonight -Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heaven *Tonight* - Hole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tears in *Heaven* - Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

Hillbilly *Heaven *- Billy Dean, Tex Ritter, then a bunch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hillbilly* Bone - Blake Shelton & Trace Adkins


----------



## luckytrim

*Hillbilly *Highway - Steve Earl


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Highway* to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## luckytrim

Lost *Highway *- Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

You've *Lost* That Lovin Feelin The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Feelin'* Alright - Joe Cocker


----------



## luckytrim

*Feelin*' That *Feelin*' - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Kathleen

Don't Do Me Like *That* - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do Me*, Baby - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

*Do *That To *Me *One More Time - Captain & Tennille.


----------



## Roll_Bones

How Many *More* Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Through The *Many* Winters - Michael McDonald 
formerly of The Doobie Brothers and Steely Dan, and the only white guy I ever saw on Soul Train!


----------



## luckytrim

Walk *Through *This world With Me  -George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

She *Walk*s On Me - Hole


----------



## luckytrim

Take *on Me *- a-HA


----------



## Kathleen

*Take* Me to the River - Al Green, but I like The Commitments version better.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *River* of Dreams - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

The *River *of No Return - "Tennessee" Ernie Ford ( Theme from the movie of the same name)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Point Of No *Return* - Kansas


----------



## luckytrim

*Return *to Sender - Elvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Return *Of The Rat - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rats* In My Room - Joey Reynolds & Danny Neaverth


----------



## luckytrim

Point of No *Return *- Duran Duran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Getting to the *Point* - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## luckytrim

No *Getting *Over Me - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bridge *Over* Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## luckytrim

Annie *Over *- Hank Thompson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Annie*'s Song - John Denver


----------



## luckytrim

Heard It in a *Love *Song - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Heard *it Through the Grape Vine - Marvin Gaye


----------



## luckytrim

*I Heard* the Bluebird Sing - The Browns


----------



## Kathleen

*Bluebird*s Over the Mountain - Ersel Hickey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wolverton *Mountain *- Claude King


----------



## luckytrim

*Mountain *Right - Lee Greenwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

Misty *Mountain* Hop - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Old Man From the *Mountain *- Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Old Man* - Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

*Old *Hippie - Bellamy Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hippie* Radio - Eric Church


----------



## luckytrim

Turn Your *Radio *On - Ray Stevens


----------



## Roll_Bones

Spirit Of *Radio* - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

*Radio *Heart Charley McLain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On the *Radio* - Donna Summer


----------



## phinz

Shine *on* You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy in the Sky With *Diamonds* - The Beatles


----------



## Kathleen

Corner of the *Sky* - Pippin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Standing On The *Corner* - The Four Lads


----------



## luckytrim

Down on the *Corner *of Love - Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

The House On Pooneil *Corner* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Come on-a My *House* - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## phinz

*Come* on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## luckytrim

Where Will the Words *Come *From - [FONT=&quot]Roseanne Cash[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Where* Is The Love - Roberta Flack & Donny Hathaway


----------



## luckytrim

*Where *Did I Go Wrong - Steve Wariner
(Where Did He Go Right)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Right* Kind Of *Wrong* - Leann Rimes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Strange *Kind* Of Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

*Woman *Behind the Man Behind the Wheel  -  Grandpa Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wheel* in the Sky - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

*Heart *Like a Wheel - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Kathleen

*Heart*breaker - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

*Heart*-Broke - Ricky Skaggs


----------



## Roll_Bones

If It Ain't *Broke* Break it - Meatloaf


----------



## luckytrim

*Ain't* That a Shame - Fats Domino


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shame* On Me · George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

Lean *On Me *- Bill Withers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lean* In Toward The Light - Carrie Newcomer


----------



## luckytrim

Turn Out *the Light *

(and love me tonite)     Don Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Light* My Fire - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

(There's a)
*Fire *in the Night - Alabama


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## luckytrim

*Night *Games   Charley Pride


----------



## Roll_Bones

Head *Games* - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goin' Out of My *Head* - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## luckytrim

Outta *my head *- Loretta Lynn

(and back in my bed)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Outta *Touch - Hall & Oates


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Don’t *Touch *Me There - [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Reba McEntire[/FONT]


----------



## Roll_Bones

Secrete *Touch* - Rush


----------



## Kathleen

*Touch* of Grey - Grateful Dead


----------



## luckytrim

Don’t *Touch *Me -  Jeannie Seely
(if You Don’t Love Me)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Touch* Me - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

(You've Got)
The Magic *Touch *- the Platters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Could This Be *Magic* - The Dubs


----------



## luckytrim

*Could This be *Love - Toto


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## luckytrim

Why Don’t You *Love *Me Like You Used To - Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boys *Don't* Cry - The Cure


----------



## luckytrim

The *Boys *are Back in Town - Thin Lizzie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ruby, Don't Take Your Love to *Town* - Kenny Rogers & The First Edition


----------



## luckytrim

*Ruby *Baby - Dion


----------



## Kathleen

*Ruby* Tuesday - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tuesday* Afternoon - Moody Blues


----------



## luckytrim

*Afternoon *Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sunny *Afternoon* - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunny* - Bobby Hebb


----------



## luckytrim

Keep on the *Sunny *Side - Carter Family


----------



## Roll_Bones

South *Side* Of The Sky - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

Spirit in the *Sky *- Norman Greenbaughm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sky* Pilot - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## luckytrim

Lucy in the *Sky *with Diamonds- Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sky* Rider - Foreigner


----------



## Kathleen

Un*easy* Rider - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## luckytrim

Midnight *Rider *- Allman Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After *Midnight* - Eric Clapton


----------



## luckytrim

The Morning *After *- Maureen McGovern


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Morning* Has Broken - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## luckytrim

Sunday *Morning*, Comin' Down - Kristofferson, then Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday Morning* - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## luckytrim

Pleasant Valley *Sunday *- Monkees


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sunday* Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bloody* Well Right - Supertramp


----------



## luckytrim

*Bloody *Mary Morning - Willie Nelson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I May Hate Myself In The *Morning* – Lee Ann Womack


----------



## luckytrim

I Scare *Myself *- Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dancing With *Myself* - Billy Idol


----------



## luckytrim

I Touch *Myself *- Divinyls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Touch* Me There - Reba McEntire


----------



## luckytrim

(You've Got)
The Magic *Touch *- Platters


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Carpet* Man - Johnny Rivers / 5th Dimension


----------



## luckytrim

Magic *Man *- Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## luckytrim

*Magic *Bus - the Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bus* Stop - The Hollies


----------



## luckytrim

*Stop *in the Name of Love - Supremes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't *Stop* Believin - Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Only Make *Believe* - Conway Twitty


----------



## luckytrim

*Don’t* the girls all get prettier - Mickey Gilley
(at Closing Time)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fat Bottomed *Girls* - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Big *Girls *Don't Cry - Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

Far *Cry* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Ago And *Far* Away - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

Love is a *long *hard road - the Kendalls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Easy to be *Hard* - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

*Hard *Times - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

Carolina *Hard* Core Ecstasy - Frank Zappa/Captain Beefheart


----------



## luckytrim

*Carolina*Mountain Dew - Alabama


(Attended a Frank Zappa / Captain Beefheart "Dance" concert in 1975 -  and lost a shoe !)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Carolina* in My Mind - James Taylor


----------



## luckytrim

*Mind *Your Own Business - Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Takin' Care Of *Business* - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## luckytrim

She Thinks I Still *Care*- George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Handle With *Care* - The Traveling Wilbury's


----------



## luckytrim

Take Good *Care *of Her  -  Sonny James


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take *a Walk On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## luckytrim

*Wild Side *of Life - Hank Thompson


----------



## Kathleen

*Wild* Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shake Your Groove *Thing* · Peaches & Herb


----------



## luckytrim

Last thing I needed, first *thing *this morning        Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Good News *First* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the *Good* Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## luckytrim

*Young *blood - the Coasters


----------



## Kathleen

*Young* Americans - David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American* Honey – Lady Antebellum


----------



## luckytrim

*Honey *- Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Honey* Bee - Tom Petty


----------



## luckytrim

*Honey *Come Back - Glen Campbell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby *Come Back* - Player


----------



## luckytrim

*Baby *thinks he’s a train- Roseanne Cash


----------



## Kathleen

Hellbound *Train* - Lita Ford


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whiskey Bent And *Hell Bound* - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## luckytrim

(It's the)
*Whiskey *Talkin’ - Joe Stampley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Talking* In Your Sleep - The Romantics


----------



## luckytrim

*Sleep *Walk - Santo & Johnny


----------



## Roll_Bones

In The Arms Of *Sleep* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## luckytrim

Crazy *Arms *- Ray Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

People Are *Crazy* – Billy Currington


----------



## luckytrim

Short *People *- Randy Newman


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *Short* Term Effect - The Cure


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]*Short *Sweet Ride  - Alan Jackson
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](on a runaway train)[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Say Has Anybody Seen My *Sweet* Gypsy Rose - Tony Orlando


----------



## luckytrim

‘Tis *Sweet *to be Remembered  -    Bill Monroe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Remember* Then - The Earls


----------



## luckytrim

A church, a courtroom then *goodbye*- Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Monday Morning *Church* - Alan Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

*Morning *Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In A *Broken* Dream - Python Lee Jackson


----------



## luckytrim

Wild-eyed *Dream - *Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild* Night - John Mellencamp & Me'Shell Ndegeocello


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sex Sleep Eat Drink *Dream* - King Crimson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blood Sugar *Sex* Magic - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## luckytrim

*Blood *on the Saddle - Tex Ritter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Back in the *Saddle* Again - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

*Back in the Saddle Again - *Gene Autry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby Got *Back* - Sir Mix-a-Lot


----------



## luckytrim

*Baby *Thinks He's a Train - Roseanne Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Crazy *Train* - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## luckytrim

*Crazy *- Patsy Cline


----------



## Kathleen

*Crazy* On You - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama He's *Crazy* - The Judds


----------



## luckytrim

*Mama *Sang a Song - "Whispering" Bill Anderson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Immigrant *Song* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Your *Song *- Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

50 Ways to Leave *Your* Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## luckytrim

*Lover*, Please - Clyde McPhatter


----------



## Kathleen

*Please* Mr. Postman - The Marvelettes.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please Please* Me - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Please, Please, Please - *James Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Please* Forgive Me - Bryan Adams


----------



## luckytrim

*Forgive *and Forget - Blondie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't *Forget* to Remember Me - Carrie Underwood


----------



## luckytrim

*Remember *When - Alan Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*When* Doves Cry - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]I’m always on a mountain *when *I fall - Merle Haggard[/FONT]


----------



## Roll_Bones

Watch Me *Fall* - The Cure


----------



## luckytrim

I *Fall *to Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pieces* Of Me - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## luckytrim

A picture *of me *- George Jones
(without you)


----------



## Kathleen

You Oughta Be in *Picture*s - Rudy Vallee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Picture *- Kid Rock & Sheryl Crow


----------



## luckytrim

A *Picture *from life’s other side - Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Motion *Picture* Sound - Radiohead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Backfield In *Motion* - Mel & Tim


----------



## luckytrim

Poetry in *Motion *- Johnny Tillitson


----------



## Kathleen

In My Secret *Life* - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You Want to Know a *Secret* - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*Do You *Wanna Dance - Bobby Freeman and others


----------



## Roll_Bones

All She Wants To Do Is* Dance* - Don Henley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Everybody *Wants* to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## luckytrim

*Everybody *But Me - Ernest Ashworth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nobody *But Me* - George Thorogood And The Destroyers


----------



## Kathleen

*Nobody* - Sylvia


----------



## luckytrim

*Nobody *falls like a fool -  Earl Thomas- Conley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Do* Fools Fall* In Love-Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers


----------



## luckytrim

*Fools *Like Me - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## phinz

*ME!* - Taylor Swift


----------



## luckytrim

I, *Me*, Mine - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Any Man of *Mine* - Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nobody's Fault But *Mine* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## luckytrim

Heart of *mine*- Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Go Breakin' My *Heart* - Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't* Take Your Guns to Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kathleen

Rock This *Town* - Stray Cats


----------



## luckytrim

*Town *Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Talk Of The *Town* - The Pretenders


----------



## Kathleen

*Talk *Dirty To Me - Poison


----------



## luckytrim

Return *To Me *- Dean Martin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Return to Sender - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

River of No *Return *- Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## Kathleen

Take Me To the *River* - Al Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Take Me* Home Tonight - Eddie Money & Ronnie Spector


----------



## luckytrim

*Take Me *- George & Tammy


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every Breath You *Take* - The Police


----------



## luckytrim

*Take *my *breath *away    Margo Smith


----------



## Kathleen

We're Not Gonna *Take *It - Twisted Sister


----------



## luckytrim

*Take It *to the Limit - Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Take* Me Home Tonight - Eddie Money


----------



## luckytrim

*Take Me Home, *Country Roads - John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Out in the *Country* - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

Thank God I'm a *Country *Boy - John Denver ???


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *Boy* Named Sue - Johnny  Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Runaround *Sue* - Dion DiMucci, with or without the Belmonts


----------



## Kathleen

Peggy *Sue* - Buddy Holly


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pretty *Peggy*-O - Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

*Pretty *Paper - Roy Orbison


----------



## Roll_Bones

I've Got* Paper*s On You - Pat Benatar


----------



## luckytrim

Stuck *on You *- Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stuck* in the Middle With You - Stealers Wheel


----------



## LPBeier

*The Middle* - Zedd, Maren Morris, Grey


----------



## luckytrim

Keep it in the middle of the road -  Exile


----------



## LPBeier

Hit *The Road* Jack - Ray Charles


----------



## luckytrim

*Jack * O' Diamonds - Tex Ritter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy in the Sky with *Diamonds* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

*Diamonds *on the Soles of Her Shoes - Paul Simon & Lady Black Mambazo


----------



## luckytrim

Who's gonna fill their *shoes *- George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big Baby* Shoes* - Captain Beefheart


----------



## luckytrim

Charley's *Shoes *- Billy Walker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Time *Charlie's* Got the Blues - Danny O'Keefe


----------



## luckytrim

Invitation to *the Blues*-   Ray Price


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Guess That’s Why They Call It *the Blues* - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

Bartender’s *Blues*- George Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Bartender* And The Thief - The Stereophonics


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bartender* - Lady Antebellum


----------



## luckytrim

The *Bartender *- Blake Shelton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*The* Big Money - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

If you’ve got the *money *- Lefty Frizzell
(I’ve got the time)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For the Love of *Money* - The O' Jays


----------



## LPBeier

Can't Buy Me *Love *- The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Buy* Me a Rose - Kenny Rogers


----------



## luckytrim

The *Rose *- Bette Midler / Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Roll_Bones

Every *Rose* Has Its Thorn - Poison


----------



## LPBeier

*Every *Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take My *Breath* Away - Berlin


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Blues stay *away *from Me Asleep at the Wheel[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If You Go *Away* - Neil Diamond


----------



## LPBeier

Should I Stay or Should I *Go* - The Clash


----------



## luckytrim

*Go *Away, Little Girl - Bobby Vee


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fly *Away* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little Girl* - Syndicate Of Sound


----------



## luckytrim

Sorry, Sir !  Yer Late !


[FONT=&quot]River, stay *away *from my door -= Red Foley[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Back *Door* Man - The Doors


----------



## LPBeier

Sharon's *Back Door* - Joe Stanton


----------



## luckytrim

(Doo-Doo-Doo)

Lookin' Out my *Back Door *- Creedence Clearwater revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lookin'* For Love - Johnny Lee


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *On The Brain - Rihanna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Job That Ate My *Brain* - The Ramones


----------



## luckytrim

Take This *Job *and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dead End *Job* - The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dead End* Street - Foghat


----------



## Kathleen

Dark End of the STREET - James Carr


----------



## LPBeier

On The *Dark *Side - John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band


----------



## luckytrim

*On the *Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## LPBeier

Country *Road*s - John Devner


----------



## luckytrim

Gone *Country *- Alan Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stay *Gone* - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## luckytrim

*Stay *- Maurice Williams ??


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stay* With Me - Rod Stewart & Faces


----------



## luckytrim

*Stay *there till I get there -  Lynn Anderson


----------



## Kathleen

*Get* off of my Cloud - Rolling Stones


----------



## luckytrim

*Cloud *Nine - Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Nine* Lives - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Love  Potion Number *Nine *- Coasters


----------



## Roll_Bones

9 Teen 90 *Nine* - Limp Bizkit


----------



## luckytrim

*Teen *Angel - Mark Denning


----------



## LPBeier

*Angel *of Montgomery - John Prine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Angel of* the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## luckytrim

*Angel *with a lariat   -   KD Lang


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

There's A Love Knot In My *Lariat* - Wilf Carter


----------



## luckytrim

*Love *is a long hard road - Kendalls


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes


----------



## luckytrim

It’s been so *long *darlin’ - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hello *Darlin'* – Conway Twitty


----------



## luckytrim

*Hello *Walls - Faron young


----------



## Kathleen

*Hello* Dolly - Louis Armstrong


----------



## luckytrim

*Hello *Trouble - Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

Times Of *Trouble* - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## luckytrim

Hard *times *- EmmyLou Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Easy to be *Hard* - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

It ain’t *Easy *Being *Easy  *Janie Frickie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Almost Like *Being* in Love - Natalie Cole


----------



## luckytrim

*Almost *- George Morgan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Almost* Paradise - Mike Reno & Ann Wilson


----------



## Kathleen

PARADISE By the Dashboard Light - Meatloaf


----------



## luckytrim

*Paradise *- John Prine


----------



## Roll_Bones

Two Tickets To *Paradise* - Eddie Money


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ticket* to Ride - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

[FONT=&quot]Short sweet *ride *- Alan Jackson
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](on a runaway train)[/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sweet* Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## luckytrim

Green Green Grass of *Home *- Johnny Darrell, then  many others


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Green* Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf


----------



## luckytrim

Wild *Eyed *Dream  -   Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dream* a Little *Dream* of Me - Cass Elliot


----------



## LPBeier

*Little *Child - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

A *Little *Bitty Tear - Burl Ives


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little Bitty* Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## LPBeier

*Pretty *Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

*Pretty *Paper - Roy Orbison


----------



## LPBeier

*Paper *Roses - Marie Osmond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bed Of *Roses* - Bon Jovi


----------



## LPBeier

Whose *Bed *Have Your Boots Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

Big *Boots *- Elvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Big* Ten Inch - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ten* Feet Tall And Bulletproof - Travis Tritt


----------



## luckytrim

Five *feet *high and rising - Johnny Cash


----------



## Kathleen

House of the *Rising* Sun - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little Pink *House*s - John Mellencamp


----------



## luckytrim

*Little *Ways - Dwight yoakum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Every *Little* Thing You Do - Laura Pausini


----------



## luckytrim

That *Thing You Do *- the Wonders


----------



## Roll_Bones

Leave That *Thing* Alone - Rush


----------



## luckytrim

You're a-Gonna Change, or I'm a-Gonna *Leave *- Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You're Gonna* Lose That Girl - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Born to *Lose *- Country Standard - Willie, Ray Charles, many more


----------



## LPBeier

*Born *This Way - Lady Gaga


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walk *This Way* - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

*Walk *on By - Leroy Van Dyke


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Walk* On The Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## LPBeier

*Walk On* By - Dionne Warwick


----------



## luckytrim

*Walk on by  -  *Leroy Van Dyke
(Wait on the Corner)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk *Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## LPBeier

*Man*, I Feel Like A Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## luckytrim

I *feel *lucky       Mary Chapin-Carpenter


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Got* Lucky* - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## LPBeier

She's *Got *The Look - Roxette


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Look* Through Any Window - The Hollies


----------



## luckytrim

The *Look *of Love - Burt Bacharach


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* is Just a Four Letter Word - Joan Baez


----------



## LPBeier

The *Letter *- The Box Tops


----------



## luckytrim

*The Letter *that Johnny Walker read - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Johnny Walker*, Old Grand-Dad, Jack Daniels and You - Dottie West


----------



## luckytrim

*Jack Daniel's *If You Please - Davis Allen Coe


----------



## LPBeier

Please Me - Bruno Mars, Cardi B


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Please* Forgive Me - Bryan Adams


----------



## luckytrim

*Please *Release Me - Jimmy Heap & the Melody Masters, then Patti Page, Ray Price, Engelbert Humperdink  and on and on


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please Please Me* - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

All of *Me *- John Legend


----------



## luckytrim

Don’t the girls *all *get prettier - Mickey Gilley
(At Closing Time)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* Let the Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry & the Pacemakers


----------



## luckytrim

*Crying *in the Rain - Everly Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Who's *Crying* Now - Journey


----------



## luckytrim

*Who's *Sorry *Now *- Connie Francis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sorry* Seems to Be the Hardest Word - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

I'm *Sorry *- Brenda Lee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I'm* a Loser - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

*I'm* Down - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Let the Sun Go *Down* On Me - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*Go Down *Gamblin' - Blood Sweat & Tears


----------



## Roll_Bones

Caught With Your Pants *Down* - AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Caught* Up In You - 38 Special


----------



## luckytrim

I Believe *in You *- don Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's Only Make *Believe* - Conway Twitty


----------



## luckytrim

*It’s only* love - B.J. Thomas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Give *Love* a Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## luckytrim

What's Your Mama's *Name *Child - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mama's* Boy - The Ramones


----------



## luckytrim

She's in Love With the *Boy *- Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Boy*s Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## luckytrim

*Don't Cry *For Me, Argentina - Madonna


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cowgirls *Don't Cry* - Brooks & Dunn with Reba McEntire


----------



## luckytrim

She Doesn’t *Cry *Any More - Shenandoah


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It *Doesn't* Matter Anymore - Buddy Holly


----------



## luckytrim

It *doesn't* hurt to hurt sometimes - Alabama


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do You Really Want To *Hurt* Me - Culture Club


----------



## luckytrim

I'm *Hurt *- Timi Yuro


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> Do You Really Want To *Hurt* Me - Culture Club


Yes, George, I really do!

It *Hurts* to be In Love - Gene Pitney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Truth *Hurts* - Deep Purple


----------



## luckytrim

*Truth *is, I’ve been known to lie - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## LPBeier

*Have *you ever *been *Mellow - Olivia Newton John


----------



## luckytrim

*Mellow *Yellow - Donovan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yellow* Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## LPBeier

Tie A *Yellow *Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## Kathleen

I talk to the *Tree*s  - I have no idea who wrote it but Clint Eastwood sang it in Paint Your Wagon


----------



## luckytrim

You *Talk *Too Much - Joe Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Talk* To Ya Later - The Tubes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

See You *Later* Alligator - Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## luckytrim

*Alligator *Wine - Screamin' Jay Hawkins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red, Red *Wine* - Neil Diamond


----------



## luckytrim

*Wine *Me Up - Faron Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

Spill The *Wine* - War


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Spill* This Bottle  - Sara Douga


----------



## luckytrim

From the *Bottle *to the Bottom - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fat *Bottom *Girls - Queen


----------



## luckytrim

Bell *Bottom *Blues - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wedding *Bell Blues* - Marilyn McCoo


----------



## LPBeier

White *Wedding *- Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*White* Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## luckytrim

*White *Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Roll_Bones

Knights In *White* Satin - Moody Blues


----------



## luckytrim

*Satin *Sheets  - Jeanne Pruitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Three *Sheets* to the Wind - Kid Rock


----------



## luckytrim

Listening *to the Wind *- Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Listen* to What the Man Said - Paul McCartney


----------



## luckytrim

Let’s Say Goodbye Like we *Said *Hello - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Goodbye* Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

*Yellow *roses -   Dolly Parton


----------



## LPBeier

Red *Roses *For A Blue Lady - Wayne Newton


----------



## luckytrim

House of *blue *lights      Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## LPBeier

Our *House *- Crosby, Stills, and Nash


----------



## luckytrim

*House *of the Rising Sun - Animals


----------



## LPBeier

Don't Let The *Sun *Go Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Live For The *Sun* - The Sunrays


----------



## LPBeier

*Live *Life - Zayde Wolfe


----------



## luckytrim

*Life *to Go - Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go*ing To A *Go*-*Go* - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black Hole *Sun* - Soundgarden


----------



## luckytrim

Where'd THAT come from, RB ? lol..........


Is Anybody *Going *to San Antone - Charley Pride


----------



## Sue Lau

Is there *anybody* out there? (Pink Floyd)


----------



## luckytrim

Just *out *of reach  -   Patsy Cline


----------



## LPBeier

*Just *Between You And Me - April Wine


----------



## luckytrim

*You and Me *- Tammy Wynette


----------



## LPBeier

*You and Me* Against the World - Helen Reddy


----------



## luckytrim

Just *you and *I   Eddie  Rabbit & Crystal Gayle


----------



## LPBeier

*Just* The Two Of Us - Grover Washington Jr. Feat. Bill Withers


----------



## Sue Lau

*Two * Hangmen - Mason Proffit


----------



## luckytrim

*Two *Lovers - Mary Wells


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Torn Between *Two Lovers* - Mary MacGregor


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sorry I was one page behind. My bad.



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Torn Between *Two Lovers* - Mary MacGregor



The Outlaw *Torn* - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Outlaw *Pete - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## luckytrim

My In-laws Made an *Outlaw *Out of Me ......... Somebody named Pete 









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lI4JT6Q5PGk


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mother-*In-Law* - Ernie K Doe


----------



## luckytrim

I Fought the Law - Bobby Fuller Four


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Is That What You *Fought* the War For? - Stiff Little Fingers


----------



## Sue Lau

*For *What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Ain't *Worth* Missing -  Toby Keith


----------



## luckytrim

*Missing *in Action - Ernest Tubb


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Action* Not Words - Def Leppard


----------



## luckytrim

Flowers Speak Louder Than* Words *- Ferlin Husky


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You *Speak* My Name - Sheena Easton


----------



## luckytrim

What's Your *Name *- Don & Juan
(Really showing my age now .....lol)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*What's* Love Got To Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## luckytrim

Somebody’s *Got to *Take the Fall -  Lee Greenwod


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Another *Somebody* Done *Somebody* Wrong Song - B.J. Thomas


----------



## luckytrim

*Somebody *should leave - [FONT=&quot]Reba McEntire[/FONT]


----------



## Sue Lau

Babe, I'm Gonna *Leave* You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Got You *Babe* - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You've *Got* to Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

Baby, *You've Got *What it Takes - Brooke Benton with Dinah Washington


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Baby* Snakes - Frank Zappa


----------



## luckytrim

Spiders and *Snakes *- Jim Stafford


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Return of the* Spiders* - Alice Cooper


----------



## luckytrim

*Return *to Sender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Point Of No *Return* - Kansas


----------



## luckytrim

*Return *to Me - Dean Martin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Return* to Sender - Elvis


----------



## luckytrim

Should we be using this so soon after it was posted............???


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No se, José.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Return* Of The Rat - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rat*s in the Cellar - Aerosmith


----------



## Roll_Bones

Road* Rats* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road* - Sir Elton John


----------



## LPBeier

*Brick *House - The Commodores


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *House* That Built Me - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Sue Lau

Back to the House That Love *Built*- Cruzados


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burning Down The *House *- Talking Heads


----------



## Kathleen

Pink *House*s - John Mellencamp


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A White Sport Coat And A *Pink* Carnation - Marty Robbins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sink The *Pink* - AC DC


----------



## Sue Lau

The Pink Panther - Henry Mancini

(anyone used to watch the cartoon way back?)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Eyes of a *Panther *- Steel Panther


----------



## Kathleen

*Eye* of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Teach Me *Tiger* - April Stevens


----------



## Kathleen

*Teach*er *Teach*er - 38 Special


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hot For *Teacher* - Van Halen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When I Kissed The *Teacher* - ABBA


----------



## Kathleen

*Kiss* Me Deadly - Lita Ford


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Kiss* On My Lips - Hall & Oates


----------



## RVcook

*Lips*

Our lips are sealed- the Go Gos


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Signed *Sealed* Delivered I'm Yours - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sealed* With A Kiss - The Ventures


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Kiss* - J. Frank Wilson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Home At *Last* - Steely Dan


----------



## RVcook

*Last* train to Clarksville- the monkeys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Black *Train* - Josh Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Long* Distance Runaround - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You just KNEW this was coming:

*Runaround *Sue - Dion, with or without the Belmonts


----------



## Roll_Bones

_And this one._

A Boy Named *Sue* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Where the *Boy*s Are - Connie Francis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Smokin In The *Boys* Room - Motley Crue


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In My *Room* - The Beach Boys


----------



## LPBeier

*My *Little Deuce Coupe - The Beach Boys (encore)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Deuce*s Are Wild - Aerosmith


----------



## LPBeier

*Wild *Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Born To Be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born* in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Born* To Die - Grand Funk RR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Just *Die*d in Your Arms - Cutting Crew


----------



## LPBeier

*Just *An Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## Kathleen

The Night They Drove *Old* Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## LPBeier

*The Night* The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vickie Lawrence


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big City *Lights* - Scorpions


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Belong to the *City* - Glenn Frey


----------



## LPBeier

We *Belong *- Pat Benetar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tonight You *Belong* To Me - Patience & Prudence


----------



## LPBeier

*Tonight*'s The Night - Rod  Stewart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strangers in *the Night* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Kathleen

Love is *Strange* - Mickey & Sylvia


----------



## LPBeier

*Love *Is Just A Four Letter Word - Joan Baez


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time And A *Word* - Yes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Closing *Time* - Semisonic


----------



## LPBeier

Too Much *Time *On My Hands - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Keep Your *Hands* To Yourself - Georgia Satellites


----------



## Kathleen

Raindrops *Keep* Fallin' On My Head - Burt Bacharach


----------



## LPBeier

Help *Yourself *- Tom Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Be Good To* Yourself* - Journey


----------



## Kathleen

We skipped over my song!  *huffs*  Oh well....carry on, carry on.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kathleen said:


> Raindrops *Keep* Fallin' On My Head - Burt Bacharach


Please don't cry.

*Falling* In Love (Is Hard on the Knees) - Aerosmith


----------



## Kathleen

LOVE YOURSELF -Justin Bieber

(Back on track for both lines now!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Respect *Yourself* - Staple Singers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Alice Cooper - *Respect* For The Sleepers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Unquiet Slumbers for the *Sleepers* - Genesis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Golden *Slumbers* - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silence is *Golden* - The Tremeloes


----------



## Roll_Bones

One Minute Of *Silence* - Soundgarden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*One Minute* You're Here - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*One* Track Mind - Motorhead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

New York State of *Mind* - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Journey To The Center Of The *Mind* - Ted (butt hole) Nugent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Embryonic *Journey* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Roll_Bones

Secret *Journey* - The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You Want to Know a *Secret* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Secret* Touch - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Touch* Me in the Morning - Dianna Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Touch* And Go - The Cars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go* Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

Gods *Own* Drunk - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Don't We Get *Drunk *and Screw? - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Drunk* Daddy - Cherry Popin Daddies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Daddy* Don't You Walk So Fast - Wayne Newton


----------



## simonbaker

Fast car... Tracy Chapman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Counting Blue *Car*s - Dishwalla


----------



## simonbaker

Blue suede shoes... Elvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Blue*s Before And After - The Smithereens


----------



## simonbaker

That's why they call it the blues.... Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Let's *Call It* a Day Girl - The Razor's Edge


----------



## Roll_Bones

American *Girl* - Tom Petty and the Fabulous Heartbreakers!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American* Woman - Guess Who


----------



## simonbaker

My girl.......The temptations


----------



## Roll_Bones

We're An *American* Band - Grand Funk RR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club *Band* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Owner Of A* lonely* Heart - Yes


----------



## simonbaker

Lonely days & lonely nights.....Patty loveless


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wasted *Days* *&* Wasted *Nights* - Freddie Fender


----------



## simonbaker

One of these days.......Emmylou Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *One* I love - REM


----------



## simonbaker

Love hurts...... Nazareth


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Stinks - The J. Geils Band


----------



## simonbaker

I will always love you...... Whitney Houston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Can't *Always* Get What You Want - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Want You To *Want* Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## simonbaker

Don't let the sun go down on ME..... Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here Comes the *Sun* - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

Island in the SUN.... Weezer


----------



## Sue Lau

IN THE Evening - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Last Worthless *Evening* - Don Henley


----------



## simonbaker

Save the LAST dance for me........ Michael Buble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All She Wants to Do is *Dance* - The Eagles


----------



## simonbaker

Last Dance.....Bruce Springsteen


----------



## luckytrim

LAST Date - Skeeter Davis


----------



## simonbaker

Our LAST  summer....ABBA


----------



## luckytrim

A SUMMER Song - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Song* Remains The Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## simonbaker

This ain't a love SONG....Bon Jovi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heard It in a *Love Song* - The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Same Old *Song* And Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## luckytrim

Never ending *Song *of Love -        C. Twitty &  L. Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Christmas *Song* - Nat King Cole


----------



## luckytrim

Blue *Christmas *- Elvis


----------



## simonbaker

Blue suede shoes.....Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No *Shoes*, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big Baby *Shoes* - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Big Baby* Blues - Ritchie Valens


----------



## simonbaker

That's why they call it the BLUES......Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

California *Blues *- Merle Haggard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*California* Dreaming - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## luckytrim

Hotel *California *- Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heartbreak *Hotel* - Elvis Presley and many others


----------



## luckytrim

Sea of *Heartbreak *- Don Gibson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beyond The *Sea* - Bobby Darin


----------



## luckytrim

*Sea *Cruise - Frankie Ford


----------



## simonbaker

Under the  SEA.....The little  mermaid


----------



## luckytrim

*Under *These conditions - Vince gill


----------



## simonbaker

To see what condition  my conditions  were in....Kenny  Rodgers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I believe you meant "Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In)" by First Edition (Kenny Rogers was their front man) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AULOC--qUOI

*Condition* Of The Heart - Prince


----------



## luckytrim

*Just *a Dream - Jimmy Clanton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dream* Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Police* Station - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## luckytrim

* Cisco Clifton's Filling Station - Johnny Cash
*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Cisco* Kid - War


----------



## luckytrim

the Cincinnati *Kid *- Ray Charles


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Analog *Kid* - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

New *Kid* in Town - Eagles


----------



## luckytrim

Small *town *Saturday night        Hal Ketchum


----------



## simonbaker

Saturday  sun.....Nick Drake


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

House of the Rising *Sun* - The Animals


----------



## Roll_Bones

Red *House* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## luckytrim

Our *House *- Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *House* That Built Me - Miranda Lambert


----------



## simonbaker

And the HOUSE fell down......Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

*House* of Pain - Van Halen


----------



## simonbaker

HOUSE of the rising sun......The animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bad Moon *Rising* - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## simonbaker

The RISING....Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Five Feet High And *Rising* - Johnny Cash


----------



## simonbaker

HIGH on you.....Survivor


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shoot *High* Aim Low - Yes


----------



## Sue Lau

The *Low* Spark of High Heeled Boys (Traffic)


----------



## simonbaker

The BOYS are back in town.     Thin lizzy


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## simonbaker

PITY  party....Melanie Martinez


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's My *Party* - Leslie Gore (No relation to Al)


----------



## simonbaker

Party  in the U.S.A.  ......Miley Cyrus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born *in the USA* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Born* With A Broken Heart - Kenny Wayne Shepard


----------



## simonbaker

How can you  mend a BROKEN  heart........Al Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heart* of Glass - Blondie


----------



## simonbaker

Total eclipse of the  HEART......Bonnie  Tyler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Total* Hate - No Doubt


----------



## simonbaker

I HATE myself.......Why me


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Thin Line Between Love And *Hate* - The Pretenders


----------



## simonbaker

Walk the LINE......Johnny  Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## simonbaker

When I was your MAN....Bruno Mars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*When* Doves Cry - Prince


----------



## Roll_Bones

Far *Cry* - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too *Far *From Home - Chris Rea


----------



## simonbaker

HOME  on the range......Glen Campbell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rifle *Range* - Blondie


----------



## Kathleen

The Reformed Church of the Assault *Rifle* Band - Ike Reilly


----------



## simonbaker

Take me to CHURCH..........Hozier


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Church* On Tuesday - STP


----------



## simonbaker

TUESDAYS  broken.......Sugarland


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

How Do You Mend A *Broken* Heart - Bee Gees


----------



## simonbaker

HEART of glass.....Blondie


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Glass* And The Ghost Children - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Teach Your *Children* - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## simonbaker

CHILDREN  Of the sun....Billy Thorpe


----------



## Roll_Bones

Between *Sun* And Moon - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

Bad MOON rising......credence  Clearwater  revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The House of the *Rising* Sun - The Animals


----------



## simonbaker

HOUSE of gold........21 Pilot's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Band of *Gold* - Freda Payne

(I HATED THAT SONG!!!)


----------



## Kathleen

*Band* On The Run - Paul McCartney & the Wings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Run* Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## simonbaker

BAND on the run....Paul McCartney


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'll forget you said that!


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Run* To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## simonbaker

YOU. light up my life....Debby Boone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Light* My Fire - The Doors


----------



## simonbaker

St Elmo's FIRE......John. Parr


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Saint* Nick - The Beach Boys


----------



## simonbaker

LITTLE   by LITTLE.........Oasis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little* Deuce Coupe - The Beach Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Little* Miss Strange - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

STRANGE. love.....Halsey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

People Are *Strange* - The Doors


----------



## simonbaker

Games PEOPLE  play.......Joe South


----------



## Roll_Bones

Head *Games* - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Put Your *Head* on my Shoulder - Paul Anka


----------



## simonbaker

Put your head on my SHOULDER........Paul anka


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Could someone get some carpeting and drapes for this room? There is one hell of an echo.

*Put* Your Hand in the Hand - Ocean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Man With *The* Woman Head - Frank Zappa and Captain Beefheart


----------



## simonbaker

I am. WOMAN here me roar.....Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Am* the Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

I. AM what I AM........The village  people


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Can't Always Get *What* You Want - Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

I. WANT you so bad........John Lennan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bad *to the Bone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## simonbaker

Diggin up BONES.......Randy  Travis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Roll The *Bones* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

ROLL over beethoven.....Chuck Berry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bend *Over Beethoven* - Wizard


----------



## simonbaker

Up around the  BEND......Credence  Clearwater  Revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bend*s Like A Willow - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Willow* Weep for Me - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## simonbaker

Don't let the sun go down on ME......Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't Let The Sun* Catch You Crying - Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## simonbaker

Crying for me....Toby Keith


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Sky Is *Crying* - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy in the *Sky* with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

DIAMONS are forever....Shirley Bassey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forever *Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## simonbaker

Only the YOUNG........Journey


----------



## simonbaker

Only the good  die YOUNG.....Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Oh Very *Young* - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Die *Young* And Stay Pretty - Blondie


----------



## simonbaker

PRETTY  woman......Roy Orbisan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just Like a *Woman* - Bob Dylan


----------



## simonbaker

JUST  for you...Sam Cooke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Feel *For You* - Chaka Khan


----------



## simonbaker

Love at first. FEEL........AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *First* Cut Is the Deepest - Sheryl Crow


----------



## simonbaker

CUT me like a knife.....Bryan  Addams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mack the *Knife* - Bobby Darrin


----------



## simonbaker

Call me a MACK........Usher


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Call* Me A Dog - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## simonbaker

I love my DOG.....Cat Steven's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Love My* Shirt - Donovan


----------



## simonbaker

You look good in my SHIRT......Keith Urban


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Look* Through Any Window - The Hollies


----------



## simonbaker

She came in through the  bathroom  WINDOW..........Tina . Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Window*s Of The World - The Pretenders


----------



## simonbaker

Wild WORLD......Cat stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born to be *Wild* - Steppenwolf


----------



## simonbaker

BORN. Free.......Matt Monroe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Free* Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## simonbaker

BIRD, BIRD, BIRD is the word......The trashman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Word* - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

That's why they call it THE blues......Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Times *They* Are A Changin - Bob Dylan


----------



## simonbaker

Out of TIME....Rolling  Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Time is on my *Side* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

Walk on the wild SIDE.......Quincy Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk* Like a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## simonbaker

Piano. MAN......Billy  Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Playing My *Piano* - Weezer


----------



## Bitser

simonbaker said:


> Walk on the wild SIDE.......Quincy Jones



Didn't Lou Reed write the song and record it?  1972 or thereabouts. 

There was a film by that title in 1962 with a score by Elmer Bernstein.


----------



## simonbaker

MY girl.....The temptations 

I believe  there are several  artists that do all the songs.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bitser said:


> Didn't Lou Reed write the song and record it?  1972 or thereabouts.



Different song, same title. And the coloured girls go doo do doo do doo do do doo.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Girl* - The Syndicate of Sound


----------



## simonbaker

A LITTLE  bity thing called  love....Sam the sham & the Pharoah's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little Bitty* Pretty One - Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## simonbaker

Another ONE. bites the dust.....Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dust* in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## simonbaker

WIND beneath  my wings.......Bette Midler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Broken *Wings* - Mister Mister


----------



## Roll_Bones

How Can You Mend A *Broken* Heart - Bee Gees


----------



## simonbaker

You CAN  leave your hat on......Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hat*s Off to Larry - Del Shannon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Leopard Skin Pill Box *Hat* - Bob Dylan


----------



## simonbaker

Heart-shaped. BOX......Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Piece of My *Heart* - Janis Joplin


----------



## simonbaker

PIECE. of me.......Brittany  Spears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *of me* - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Roll_Bones

*All* The Young Dudes - Mott The Hoople


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Only the Good Die *Young* - Billy Joel


----------



## simonbaker

GOOD  golly miss Molly.....Little  Richard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Betcha By *Golly*, Wow - The Stylistics


----------



## simonbaker

I BETCHA think this song is about you....Carly Simon
(Son of a gun)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Song* - Edward Bear


----------



## simonbaker

LAST dance....Donna Summer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All She Wants to Do is *Dance* - Don Henley


----------



## simonbaker

I WANT you.......Savage Garden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'd Love You to *Want* Me - Lobo


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE  me tender.......Elvis  Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Legal* Tender* - B-52's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Legal* Matter - The Who


----------



## simonbaker

It don't  MATTER to me.......Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* - Shania Twain


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rikki *Don't* Lose That Number - Steely Dan


----------



## simonbaker

Love potion NUMBER 9.......The clovers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Revolution *9* - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

Talkin 'bout a REVOLUTION.....Tracy Chapman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Found Out *About* You - Gin Blossoms


----------



## simonbaker

YOU light up  my life......Debbie  Boone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In *My Life* - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

Rolling  IN the deep......Adele


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Like a *Rolling* Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stone* Free - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

Born. FREE....Matt Monroe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born* in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## simonbaker

THE  fat man.....Fats Domino


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tin *Man* - America


----------



## simonbaker

Piano  MAN........Billy  Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Old *Piano* - Diana Ross


----------



## simonbaker

OLD habits die hard.......Bon Jovi


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fat* Angel - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> *Fat* Angel - Jefferson Airplane



I think you're a page behind.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> OLD habits die hard.......Bon Jovi



Hard *Habit* To Break - Chicago


----------



## simonbaker

Bad HABIT......Usher


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I think you're a page behind.


You're right. My apologies.



simonbaker said:


> Bad HABIT......Usher


*Bad* Reputation - Thin Lizzy


----------



## simonbaker

BAD to the bone....George Thorogood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Roll_Bones said:


> You're right. My apologies.


What was it that Bob Seger said? Oh yeah :"Turn the page!"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> BAD to the bone....George Thorogood


Skin and *Bone*s - Foo Fighters


----------



## simonbaker

I've got  you  under my  SKIN.....Frank  Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Under* My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

Fingers & THUMBS........Erasure


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lick Your *Fingers* Clean - Jethro Tull


----------



## simonbaker

CLEAN  up women...Betty Wright


----------



## Roll_Bones

Mr. *Clean* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mister *Big Stuff - Jean Knight


----------



## simonbaker

BIG balls....AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Great *Balls* of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## simonbaker

FIRE  & Ice......Pat Benatar


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cold As *Ice* - Foreigner


----------



## simonbaker

She's  so COLD.....The Rolling  Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*She's* Always a Woman To Me - Billy Joel


----------



## simonbaker

Black magic WOMEN....Santana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You Believe in *Magic* - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## simonbaker

RIDE The lightening.....Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

White *Lightning* - George Jones


----------



## simonbaker

WHITE  Wedding.....Billy  Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wedding Bell Blues - Fifth Dimension


----------



## simonbaker

That's why  they call it the BLUES.....Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*That's Why* God Made the Radio - The Beach Boys


----------



## simonbaker

My GOD is an awesome  GOD.....Joel Richard's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*God* Bless the U.S.A. - Lee Greenwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Revealing Science Of *God* - YES


----------



## simonbaker

GOD save the  queen.   The sex pistols


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dancing *Queen* - ABBA


----------



## simonbaker

Killer QUEEN......Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Killer* Of Giants - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gas *Giants* - Tears for Fears


----------



## simonbaker

Classical  GAS.......Hank Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Classical* Guitar - Eric Clapton


----------



## simonbaker

GUITAR  or a gun.....Will Hoge


----------



## Roll_Bones

While My *Guitar* Gently Weeps - John Lennon and The Beatles.


----------



## simonbaker

O Mary don't  you  WEEP......Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cross Eyed *Mary* - Jethro Tull


----------



## simonbaker

Proud MARY.....Credence  Clearwater  revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Wind Cries *Mary* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

Proud MARY...Tina Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ain't To *Proud* To Beg - The Temptations


----------



## simonbaker

BEG for  me...Korn


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beg* Steal or Borrow - Berlin


----------



## simonbaker

STEAL  my show.....Toby Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Show* Don't Tell - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tell* Her About It - Billy Joel


----------



## simonbaker

It's ABOUT time.....Young the Giant


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* After *Time* - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blues Before And *After* - Smithereens


----------



## simonbaker

BEFORE  he cheats.....Carrie Underwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Between the *Cheats* - Amy Winehouse


----------



## simonbaker

BETWEEN  the sheets......The Isley Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

3 *Sheets* to the Wind (What's My Name?) - Kid Rock


----------



## simonbaker

Anyway the WIND  blows.....JJ. Cale


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When the Wind *Blows* - David Bowie


----------



## simonbaker

Colors of the WIND.....Pochantos


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Way The *Wind* Blows - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walk This *Way* - Steven Tyler & Carrie Underwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

One *Way* Street - Aerosmith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

52nd *Street* - Billy Joel


----------



## simonbaker

STREET  life....Randy Crawford


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

That's *Life *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## simonbaker

LIFE  is a highway....Rascal Flatts


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Am The *Highway* - Audioslave


----------



## simonbaker

HIGHWAY  To Hell.....AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura *Highway* - America


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Highway* Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Here's a real blast from the past. First recorded in 1958. Before you were born, remember?

Little *Star* - The Elegants


----------



## simonbaker

Twinkle  Twinkle  little STAR......Little Baby Bum


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Star* Rider - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rider*s on the storm - The Doors


----------



## Roll_Bones

Electrical *Storm* - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Electrical* Smile - Cameron Philip


----------



## Roll_Bones

Macy's Day *Parade* - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Day, Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Searching With My *Good* Eye Closed - Soundgarden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Behind *Closed* Doors - Charlie Rich


----------



## simonbaker

Two DOORS down.....Dolly Parton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* Under - Men at Work


----------



## Roll_Bones

Born* Under* A Bad Sign - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Born* in East L.A. - Cheech & Chong


----------



## simonbaker

BORN  in the U.S.A......Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Born* To Be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## simonbaker

WILD thing....The Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crazy Little *Thing* Called Love - Queen


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE me tender......Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Legal *Tender *- B-52s


----------



## menumaker

Tender falls the rain
Randy Crawford


----------



## menumaker

The tender trap
Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Trap* Door - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## simonbaker

Trap of love......The hex girls


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bass *Trap* - U2


----------



## simonbaker

It's all about the bass....Megan Trainer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Bass* Man - Johnny Cymbal


----------



## simonbaker

Piano Man.....Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My Old *Piano* - Diana Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Night They Drove *Old* Dixie Down - The Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tender Is *the Night* - Jackson Browne


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black *Night* - Deep Purple


----------



## simonbaker

Back in black...AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black* Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## simonbaker

Velvet waters........Tony Worsley


----------



## Roll_Bones

This* Velvet* Glove - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## simonbaker

THIS  magic moment......Jay and the Americans


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

From This *Moment* On - Shania Twain


----------



## simonbaker

This moment  in time.....Englebert Humberdink


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* is On My Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

Side by side.....Kay Star


----------



## Roll_Bones

South *Side* Of The Sky - YES


----------



## simonbaker

SOUTH of the border...Ed Sheeran


----------



## Roll_Bones

Show Down At The *Border* - Nazareth


----------



## simonbaker

Show & tell....Al Wilson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tell* Me Why · The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Burn Rubber (*Tell* me why you want to hurt me)...The Gap Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red *Rubbar* Ball - The Cyrkle


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Red* Sector A - RUSH


----------



## GinnyPNW

Up Against the Wall, *Red*neck Mother - Jerry Jeff Walker (RIP )


----------



## simonbaker

AGAINST  the wind.....Bob Seger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Wind* Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

Winds of change....Scorpions


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Changed* the Locks...Lucinda Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Things Have *Changed* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Things* We Said Today - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Baby Did a Bad Bad *Thing* - Chris Isaak


----------



## simonbaker

Bad blood.....Neil Sadaka


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blood*y Well Right - Supertramp


----------



## GinnyPNW

Walk *Right* in - Dr. Hook


----------



## simonbaker

WALK like an Egyptian.....The Bengals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walk Like* a Man - The Four Seasons


----------



## simonbaker

Man of constant  sorrow........Born free


----------



## GinnyPNW

I *Walk* the Line - Johnny Cash

Ooops...what do we do?


----------



## simonbaker

THE song of silence...Simon & Garfunkel 

No worries..  it's just a game.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Silence* is Golden - The Tremeloes


----------



## GinnyPNW

Every Little Thing She Does *is* Magic - The Police


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black* Is *Black* · Los Bravos


----------



## GinnyPNW

Black Eyes, Blue Tears - Shania Twain


----------



## simonbaker

Tears in heaven......Eric  Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stairway to *Heaven* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## GinnyPNW

Baby! *Heaven* Sent Me to You - The Texas Tornados


----------



## simonbaker

ME, You & a dog named blue.....Stonewall Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walkin’ My Cat Named *Dog* - Norma Tanega


----------



## GinnyPNW

Stray *Cat* Strut - Stray Cats


----------



## simonbaker

CAT scratch fever......Ted Nugent


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone Cold *Fever* - Humble Pie


----------



## simonbaker

STONE cold.......Rainbow


----------



## GinnyPNW

A *Stone*'s Throw Away - Valerie Carter


----------



## simonbaker

AWAY  in a manger......Faith Hill


----------



## GinnyPNW

Don't Let Our Love Start Slipping *Away* - Vince Gill


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE. Shack.......B 52s


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mountain of *Love* - Charley Pride (RIP...)


----------



## simonbaker

Climb every  MOUNTAIN......Calum Scott


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm *Every* Woman - Chaka Khan or Whitney Houston, lady's choice


----------



## simonbaker

EVERY  step you take......The police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gimme Three *Step*s - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Thirty *Three* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Three* Days Straight - Ray Wylie Hubbard


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Straight* To Hell - The Clash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Highway to *Hell* - AC/DC


----------



## GinnyPNW

Beer Drinkers and *Hell* Raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## simonbaker

In heaven  there is no BEER ....Frankie Yankovic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heaven* Is a Place on Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stairway To *Heaven* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## GinnyPNW

Coast *to* Coast - Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pacific *Coast* Party - Smash Mouth


----------



## simonbaker

PARTY in the U.S.A......Miley Cyrus


----------



## GinnyPNW

Goin' to the *Party* - Alabama Shakes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Soul Shake Down *Party* - Bob Marley and the Whalers


----------



## simonbaker

Hey,  SOUL sister......Train


----------



## GinnyPNW

(*Hey* Baby) Que Paso - Texas Tornados


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

El *Paso* - Marty Robbins


----------



## GinnyPNW

*El* Salvador - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## simonbaker

Blowing in the wind...Peter, Paul & Mary

Sorry, the best I've got!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Wind* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## GinnyPNW

Summertime - Janis Joplin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Summertime* - Roger Miller


----------



## simonbaker

THE  sound of  silence....Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Roll_Bones

One Minute Of *Silence* - Soundgarden


----------



## GinnyPNW

No *One* Said It Would Be Easy - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take It *Easy* - The Eagles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Before You Accuse Me, (*Take* a Look at Yourself) - Eric Clapton


----------



## simonbaker

YOU are  so beautiful......Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beautiful* Life - Ace of Base


----------



## GinnyPNW

America The Beautiful.... !!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

GinnyPNW said:


> America The Beautiful.... !!


That would be the illustrious Kate Smith.



Breakfast in *America* - Supertramp


----------



## simonbaker

THE battle hymn  of the  republic..... Odetta


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Is a *Battle*field - Pat Benatar


----------



## GinnyPNW

Right *Field* - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bloody Well *Right* - Supertramp


----------



## simonbaker

WELL  it's alright....Tom petty  & the  Heartbreakers


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'll Be *Alright* Without You - Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Within You *Without* You - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Nights Are Forever *Without* You - England Dan & John Ford Coley


----------



## simonbaker

NiGHT moves....Bob Seger & the Silver bullet  band.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Something in the Way She *Moves* - James Taylor


----------



## GinnyPNW

It's a Long *Way* to the Top - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Room At The *Top* - Tom Petty


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Room* with a View - Billy Vera and The Beaters


----------



## simonbaker

Room in your heart.....Living in a box


----------



## GinnyPNW

White *Room* - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nights in *White *Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## simonbaker

Night & Day...Diana krall


----------



## GinnyPNW

Wasted *Day*s And Wasted *Night*s - Billy Bacon & The Forbidden Pigs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What, you don't like Freddy Fender?


*Wasted* Time - The Eagles


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Wasted* Years - Van Morrison

Love Freddy!  Used him already...Texas Tornados


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Best *Years* of My Life - Pistol Annies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Reeling In The *Years* - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Reeling* and Rocking - Fats Domino


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chick Singer, Badass *Rockin'* - Ray Wylie Hubbard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

American *Badass* - Kid Rock


----------



## GinnyPNW

So *Bad* Last Night - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## simonbaker

Night & Day.....Diana Krall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Day* Tripper - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Some *Day*s It Rains All Night Long - Terri Gibbs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*All Night Long* - Lionel Richie


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Long* Distance Runaround - YES


----------



## GinnyPNW

The *Long* Way Round - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## simonbaker

Way Maker....Leeland


----------



## GinnyPNW

All The *Way* to Heaven - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## simonbaker

Tears in heaven.....Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tracks of my *Tears* - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## simonbaker

TRACKS of my bed....Dru Hill


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wet My *Bed* - STP


----------



## GinnyPNW

All *My* Ex's Live In Texas - George Strait


----------



## simonbaker

Texas sun...Leon Bridges


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Warmth of the *Sun* - The Beach Boys


----------



## GinnyPNW

House of the Rising *Sun* - The Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burning Down the *House* - Talking Heads


----------



## simonbaker

Down in the valley.....Foggy mountain  boys


----------



## GinnyPNW

Burn One *Down* - Clint Black


----------



## simonbaker

Burn baby burn.....Ash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Don't Go - Sonny & Cher


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Got You *Bab*e - Sonny & Cher!!!  At their best...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You've *Got* to Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Where Do I *Hide* - Nickleback


----------



## GinnyPNW

*I*'ve Come to Expect it From You - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Expect Me to Be Your Friend - Lobo


----------



## GinnyPNW

Billy *Don't Be* a Hero - Bo Donaldson & the Heywoods (or whoever recorded it for Oooga Chaka Hits?)


----------



## simonbaker

Hero first.....David Bowie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *First* Cut is the Deepest - Sheryl Crowe


----------



## GinnyPNW

How *Deep* is Your Love - Bee Gees


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE potion #9......The searchers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ready For *Love* - Bad Company


----------



## GinnyPNW

Eat *For* Two - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Me *Two* Times - The Doors


----------



## simonbaker

ME & Bobbie McGee.....Janis Joplin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Day That Curly Billy Shot Down Crazy Sam *McGee* - The Hollies


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Down* on the Corner - CCR


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* by the River - Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Down* In A Hole - Alice in Chains


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Down* at the Twist and Shout - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peppermint *Twist* - Joey Dee & Starlighters


----------



## GinnyPNW

Let's *Twist* Again - Chubby Checkers  ;-)


----------



## simonbaker

RIVER of no return....Marilyn  Monroe


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I think you missed a page. Down by the River was a few entries back. But I'm easy, I can go with it anyway.

*Return* to Sender - Elvis Presley


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I think you missed a page. Down by the River was a few entries back. But I'm easy, I can go with it anyway.
> 
> *Return* to Sender - Elvis Presley



So sorry, my bad!

RETURN of the mack....Mark Morrison


----------



## GinnyPNW

Who Were You Thinkin' *Of* - (Freddy Fender vocals with) The Texas Tornados

Oh, that's my Stanley's (Corgi) mother's name!  Return to Sender - Elvis Presley[/QUOTE]


----------



## simonbaker

WHO let the dogs out....Baha Men


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Let* it Rain - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Let* It be - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wouldn't* It Be* Nice - The Beach Boys


----------



## GinnyPNW

Beat *It* - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Give Me the *Beat* Boys - Doobie Brothers


----------



## GinnyPNW

Baby Please Just Leave *Me* - Bronco Billy (Google it, not a big name, but real!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Please Please Me* - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

PLEASE Release Me...Englert  Humperdink


----------



## Roll_Bones

Tease Me *Please* Me - Scorpions


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Please* Send Me Someone To Love - BB King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Somebody *to Love* - Queen


----------



## GinnyPNW

Somebody's Knockin' - Terri Gibbs (song, not Eric Clapton's complete different song)


----------



## simonbaker

Somebody's watching me......Rockwell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Someone to* Watch* Over *Me* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Watch* That Man - David Bowie


----------



## simonbaker

MAN. of constant sorrow......Born Free


----------



## GinnyPNW

Soldiers Sorrow - Detour (just seems appropriate today?)


----------



## simonbaker

SOLDIERS  deck of cards....Tex Ritter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Deck* the Halls - Nat King Cole


----------



## GinnyPNW

*The* Bottomless Lake - John Prine


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lake* Of Fire - Nirvana


----------



## simonbaker

*FIRE & rain....James Taylor*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## simonbaker

SUMMER of 69.....Bryan Adams


----------



## Roll_Bones

This Ain't The *Summer* of Love - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## simonbaker

THIS   is it......Kenny Loggins


----------



## GinnyPNW

More Than Anything in *This* World - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'd Do *Anything* for Love (But I Won't Do That) - Meat Loaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Anything* She Does - Genesis


----------



## GinnyPNW

*She* Came in Through the Bathroom Window - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bathroom* Sink - Miranda Lambert


----------



## GinnyPNW

In Your *Room* - The Bangles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*In* My *Room* - The Beach Boys


----------



## simonbaker

SINK the bismark......Johnny Horton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sink* The Pink - AC DC


----------



## GinnyPNW

Under *The* Boardwalk - Rickie Lee Jones - or - The Drifters (both are good)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trampled *Under* Foot - Led Zeppelin


----------



## simonbaker

FOOT Stompin.....The Flares


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bristol *Stomp* - The Dovells


----------



## GinnyPNW

Creole Farmers *Stomp* - The Creole Zydeco Farmers


----------



## simonbaker

Farmers daughter.....Rodney Atkins


----------



## GinnyPNW

Snake *Farm* - Ray Wylie Hubbard or Paul Thorn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Christmas Tree *Farm* - Taylor Swift


----------



## simonbaker

The TREE of life....Shawna  Edwards


----------



## Roll_Bones

In My *Tree* - Pearl Jam


----------



## GinnyPNW

Beer For *My* Horses - Toby Keith


----------



## simonbaker

In heaven  there is no BEER.....Frankie Yankovic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tears in *Heaven* - Eric Clapton


----------



## GinnyPNW

Jailhouse *Tears* - Lucinda Williams (with Elvis Costello)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jailhouse* Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## simonbaker

ROCK  of Ages......Def Leppard


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Rock*y Mountain Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## simonbaker

Rocky Mountain  High....John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mountain* of Love - Johnny Rivers


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE Shack....The B-52's


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chuck E's In *Love* - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## simonbaker

Love.  Is a many splendid  thing....Andy Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Splendid* Adventurer - James "Sunny Jim" White


----------



## simonbaker

Adventure  time theme  song......Pendleton  Ward


----------



## Roll_Bones

Our *Song* - YES


----------



## GinnyPNW

Escape (The Pina Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## simonbaker

THE  Edmunds Fitzgerald....Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Roll_Bones

*The* Spirit Of Radio - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

On the *Radio* - Donna Summer


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hangin' *On* By A Thread - Texas Tornados (& Freddy too)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Silver *Thread*s and Golden Needles - Skeeter Davis


----------



## simonbaker

SILVER  bells....Carol Richards


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bell* Bottom Blues - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## GinnyPNW

The *Bottom*less Lake - John Prine


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lake* Of Fire - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ring of *Fire* - Johnny Cash


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Ring*ing Doorbells In The Rain - Valerie Carter


----------



## simonbaker

RING, RING telephone  RING............Billy Mata & the Texas Tradition


----------



## Roll_Bones

Get In The *Ring* - Guns n Roses


----------



## simonbaker

GET  ready.. .The temptations


----------



## GinnyPNW

Smoke *Get*s in Your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## simonbaker

SMOKE SMOKE SMOKE  that cigarette.....Tex Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cigarettes* and Coffee - Otis Redding


----------



## GinnyPNW

Like A *Cigarette* - Boo Ray


----------



## Roll_Bones

Long Drag Off A *Cigarette* - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stop *Drag*gin' My Heart Around - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty


----------



## simonbaker

STOP the world....Patsy  Klien


----------



## GinnyPNW

Burn Down *the* Trailer Park - Paul Thorn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Burn*in' *Down* the House - Talking Heads


----------



## simonbaker

HOUSE  of the rising  sun.......The animals


----------



## GinnyPNW

Never on a *Sun*day - Connie Francis


----------



## simonbaker

NEVER enough....Loren Allred


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ain't No Mountain High *Enough* - Marvin Gaye


----------



## simonbaker

NO, NO, NO I don't smoke it NO more...Ringo Star


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Smoke* on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## GinnyPNW

Madman Across *The Water*, Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ride *Across* the River - Dire Straits


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ticket To *Ride* - Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

*To*o Darn Hot - Ann Miller (from Kiss Me Kate...and my Cadie's AKC name, 'cuz she is!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hot* For Teacher - Van Halen






Vili Fualaau & Mary Kay Letourneau


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Kid Is *Hot* Tonight - Loverboy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

New *Kid* in Town - The Eagles


----------



## GinnyPNW

The Boys Are Back in *Town* - The Gap Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If I Could Turn *Back* Time - Cher


----------



## simonbaker

Bridge over troubled  WATERS.....Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If I Could Turn *Back* Time - Cher



My bad I was a page off...

Time in a bottle....Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Message in a *Bottle* - The Police


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ive Gotta To Get A *Message* To You - Bee Gees


----------



## GinnyPNW

*I* Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson


----------



## simonbaker

The SECOND time around.....Shalamar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sally, Go *Round* the Roses - The Jaynets


----------



## simonbaker

Mustang SALLY......Wilson Pickett


----------



## GinnyPNW

Lay Down *Sally* - Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* in the Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## simonbaker

THE  Streak......Ray Steven's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mean *Streak* - Deep Purple


----------



## simonbaker

A MEAN pair of Jeans....Marty Rhone


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mean* Mister Mustard - Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Please *Mister* Postman - The Marvelettes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please *Mister* Postman - The Marvelettes


----------



## simonbaker

PLEASE  Release me... Engelbert Humperdink


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Shall Be *Release*d - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

I *Shall* Return - Gov't Mule


----------



## GinnyPNW

*I* Don't Need the Booze (to get a buzz on) - Alan Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

BOOZE cruise..... Blackjack Billy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sea *Cruise* - Frankie Ford


----------



## GinnyPNW

Far Away Across the *Sea* - Sierra Ferrell


----------



## simonbaker

ACROSS the great divide......The Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Great* Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## simonbaker

St Elmo's  FIRE.......John Parr


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fire* In The Hole - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hole* in the World - The Eagles


----------



## simonbaker

We are the WORLD.......U.S.A for Africa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*We Are* Never Ever Getting Back Together _ Taylor Swift


----------



## simonbaker

BACK in the saddle  again...Gene Autry


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Saddle* In The Rain - John Prine


----------



## emilymh2018

Who'll Stop the *Rain?* - CCR


----------



## simonbaker

Purple  RAIN....Prince


----------



## Roll_Bones

Only Happy When It *Rain*s - Garbage


----------



## GinnyPNW

If You're *Happy* and You Know It - Big Bird


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You *Know* The Muffin Man? - Wee Kids


----------



## simonbaker

DO you love me........The Contours


----------



## GinnyPNW

All I Wanna *Do* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*All I* Really *Want To Do* - The Byrds


----------



## simonbaker

REALLY  free......wild willy barret


----------



## GinnyPNW

L.A. *Free*way - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## simonbaker

L.A.  Women......The Doors


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Women* Be Wise - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## simonbaker

Me WISE magic.......Van Halen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Spanish Castle *Magic* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

SPANISH  lullaby.......Soluna


----------



## GinnyPNW

She Never Spoke *Spanish* to Me - Texas Tornados


----------



## simonbaker

SHE'S  like the wind.....Patrick Swayze


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Anyway The *Wind *Blows - Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

I talk To The *Wind* - King Crimson


----------



## simonbaker

TALK dirty to me.....Poison


----------



## GinnyPNW

Something to *Talk* About - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I’m Into *Something* Good - Herman’s Hermits


----------



## simonbaker

GOOD  golly miss molly.......Little  Richard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Little *Miss* Strange - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## GinnyPNW

It's a *Little* Too Late - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Too Late* To Turn Back Now - Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose


----------



## simonbaker

BACK  in black.....AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## simonbaker

IS this the way to Amarillo....Tony Christie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Amarillo* By Morning - George Strait


----------



## simonbaker

MORNING  has broken........Cat Steven's


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walking on *Broken* Glass - Eurythmics


----------



## GinnyPNW

These Boots are Made for *Walkin'* - Nancy Sinatra (or Billy Ray Cyrus)


----------



## simonbaker

THESE dreams.......Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Fall In Love With A *Dream*er - Kenny Rogers


----------



## GinnyPNW

Why do Fools *Fall In Love* - Sha-Na-Na


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fool* on the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

Theme song from HILL street blues.....Mike Post


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Guess That’s Why They Call It the *Blues* - Sir Elton John


----------



## GinnyPNW

She's Got the Rhythm (And I Got the Blues) - Mr Alan Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rhythm* Is Gonna Get You - Gloria Estefan & the Miami Sound Machine


----------



## simonbaker

Rhythm & Blues.....The head & the heart.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Folsom Prison *Blues* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

My Own *Prison* - Creed


----------



## GinnyPNW

Baby's Not *My* Baby Tonight - The Bottle Rockets


----------



## simonbaker

BABY come back....Player


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come* Sail Away - Styx


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Come* Back To Us Barbara Lewis Hare Krishna Beauregard - John Prine


----------



## simonbaker

BACK  In the USSR.......The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Surfin' *USSR* - Ray Stevens


----------



## simonbaker

SURFIN  U.S.A......The beach boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Surfin'* Bird - The Trashmen


----------



## Roll_Bones

High Flyin' *Bird* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Know An Old Lady Who Swallowed A *Fly* - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Old Lady* From Pasadena - Jan & Dean


----------



## simonbaker

LADY  in red....Chris De Burgh


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Red* Sector A - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Red* Corvette - Prince


----------



## GinnyPNW

Murder In The *Red* Barn - Tom Waits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Murder* By Numbers - The Police


----------



## simonbaker

BY. the time I get to Phoenix......Glen Campbell


----------



## GinnyPNW

Little *Phoenix* - Robby Longley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Little* Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## simonbaker

RED sails in the sunset......Platters


----------



## GinnyPNW

Son of a Son of a *Sail*or - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Son of a* Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## simonbaker

SON of a preacher man.....Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Didn't I just say that?

*Son of* Mr. Green Genes - Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Didn't I just say that?
> 
> *Son of* Mr. Green Genes - Frank Zappa



We must have posted at the same time.

MR.  Bojangles......Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mr *Tambourine Man - The Yardbirds written by Bob Dylan.


----------



## simonbaker

MAN. of constant sorrow ........Home. Free


----------



## GinnyPNW

Country Girl, City *Man* (Just Across the Line) - Billy Vera/Judy Clay


----------



## simonbaker

My. GIRL........The temptations


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cinnamon *Girl* - Neil Young


----------



## simonbaker

GIRL crush....Little  big town


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Orange *Crush* - R.E.M.


----------



## GinnyPNW

I've Got A *Crush* On You - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stuck *on You* - Lionel Richie


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hold *On* - Alabama Shakes


----------



## Roll_Bones

To Have And to *Hold* - Deftones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*To Have and* Not *to Hold* - Madonna


----------



## GinnyPNW

God's *Not* Dead - Newsboys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wanted *Dead* Or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## simonbaker

HAVE.  A Cigar......Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Small *Cigar* - Jethro Tull


----------



## simonbaker

It's a SMALL  world.....Robert B. Sherman


----------



## Roll_Bones

New *World* Man - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

NEW York NEW york.......Frank Sinatra


----------



## GinnyPNW

Brave New Country - The Hardtops


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Little Bit *Country,* A Little Bit Rock 'n Roll - Donny & Marie Osmond


----------



## simonbaker

BITS & pieces....The Dave Clark Five


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Fall To *Pieces* - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Can't Help *Fall*ing in Love With You - Elvis Presley


----------



## simonbaker

YOU. are my sunshine.......Elizabeth  Mitchell


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sunshine* Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE  shack......B-52's


----------



## GinnyPNW

Whole Lotta *Love* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## simonbaker

WHOLE. Lotta shakin goin on.....Jerry  Lee Lewis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shaking* the Tree - Peter Gabriel


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Shakin*' Hands With the Holy Ghost - Blackberry Smoke


----------



## simonbaker

HOLY Mother.....Eric Clapton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Holy* Water - Bad Company


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Asked For Water (He Gave Me Gasoline) - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No Questions *Asked* - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## simonbaker

No, no no no I don't smoke it no more......Ringo Star


----------



## GinnyPNW

Ain't *No* Good Goodbye - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Goodbye* Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Eat The *Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## GinnyPNW

I *Don't* Believe You Wanna Get Up And Dance (Oops!) - The Gap Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Believe* - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## simonbaker

BELIEVE. it or not......Joey Scarbury


----------



## GinnyPNW

You Got To Believe - Dan Hicks & The Hot Licks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ready *or Not* Here I Come - The Delfonics


----------



## simonbaker

COME. together.......The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Easy Come, Easy Go - George Strait


----------



## simonbaker

Take it EASY......The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Easy* Rider - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

RIDERS on the storm....The Doors


----------



## GinnyPNW

Car Wheels *On* A Gravel Road - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wheel *in the Sky - Journey


----------



## simonbaker

SKY. high......Jigsaw


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shoot *High* Aim Low - YES


----------



## simonbaker

I've got friends in LOW places.......Garth Brooks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You've Got a *Friend* - James Taylor


----------



## GinnyPNW

Are *You* Going Back There Tonight - Billy Bacon & The Forbidden Pigs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Going *Back* to Big Sur - Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Big* Wheel - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

THE. Streak.........Ray Steven's


----------



## GinnyPNW

Bennie And *The *Jets	 - Sir Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jet* Airliner - Steve Miller Band


----------



## simonbaker

I'm leaving on a JET plane.....Peter Paul & Mary


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hangin' *On* By A Thread - The Texas Tornados


----------



## simonbaker

A. whole new world.........Zhavia Ward


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Whole* Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE me tender.....Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tender *is the Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## simonbaker

NIGHT moves.....Bob Seager & the silver  bullet  band.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Something in the Way She *Moves* - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Something* Stupid - The Secret Sisters	(Or Frank Sinatra...that's a nice version too)


----------



## simonbaker

STUPID. cupid......Connie Francis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Be *Stupid* - Shania Twain


----------



## simonbaker

DON'T  stop thinking about  tomorrow.....Fleetwood  Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

Here Today Gone *Tomorrow* - David Bowie


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Here* Comes the Dawn Again - Billy Vera & the Beaters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Here Comes the *Rain* Again* - Eurythmics


----------



## simonbaker

RAIN on me.........Lady Gaga


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## simonbaker

SUMMER  of 69.......Bryan  Adams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boys Of *Summer* - Don Henley


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Summer*time - Janis Joplin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *Summer* Long - Kid Rock


----------



## GinnyPNW

The *Long* Way Round - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## simonbaker

WAY. maker.....Leeland


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Peace*maker* - Kool & the Gang


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Peace* Of Mind - Boston


----------



## GinnyPNW

Speak Now Or Forever Hold Your *Peace *- Terry Reid


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forever* in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

That's why they call  it the BLUE s......Elton John


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Call* Me - Chris Montez


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Call *of the Islands - ixtahuele


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Call* Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen ;-)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

(1958) *Maybe *- The Chantels 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IePTH1PWzAs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Maybe* I'm Amazed - Paul McCartney


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Baby I'm *Amazed* By You -Lonestar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy, Happy Birthday *Baby* - The Tune Weavers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Happy* Together - The Turtles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Someday We'll Be *Together*	- Supremes


----------



## simonbaker

THE  Edmunds Fitzgerald........Gordon  Lightfoot


----------



## Roll_Bones

*The* Main Monkey Business - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Monkees* - The Monkees


----------



## simonbaker

THE  house of the rising sun........The Animals


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Warmth Of The *Sun* - The Beach Boys


----------



## simonbaker

WARM  California  sun.....The rivieras


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black Hole *Sun* - Soundgarden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Black* is *Black* - Los Bravos


----------



## simonbaker

IS this the way to Amarillo......Tony Christie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Amarillo* by Morning - George Strait


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blue *Morning* Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## simonbaker

BLUE  suade shoes.....Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Those *Shoes* - The Eagles


----------



## GinnyPNW

An Old Pair Of *Shoes* - Randy Travis


----------



## simonbaker

The OLD gray mare ain't what she used to be....
Paul Eakins & John Klein.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Behold! The Night *Mare* - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## simonbaker

NIGHT. moves....Bob Seager


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Something in the Way She *Moves* - James Taylor


----------



## simonbaker

SOMETHING in the air.....Thunderclap Newman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*In the Air *Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## simonbaker

TONIGHTS  the night......Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heaven *Tonight* - Hole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Heaven* Must Be Missing an Angel - Tavares


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Heaven* Must Be Wondering Where You Are - George Strait


----------



## simonbaker

Tears in HEAVEN.......Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blue Sky's Bring *Tears* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## GinnyPNW

Jailhouse Tears - Lucinda Williams (duet with Elvis Costello)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tears *on my Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials

(I bet you thought I was going to say *Jailhouse* Rock?)


----------



## simonbaker

A PILLOW  of winds......Pink Floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Winds* Of Change - Scorpions


----------



## simonbaker

CHANGE  the world......Eric  Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hole in the *World* - The Eagles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Sittin' on Top of the *World* - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## simonbaker

HOLE in the bottle......kelsea ballerini


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bottle* Of Wine - The Kingston Trio


----------



## Roll_Bones

Spill The *Wine* - War


----------



## simonbaker

Red red. WINE.........ub40


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Red* Corvette - The artist once again known as Prince


----------



## GinnyPNW

They're Red Hot	- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## simonbaker

Lil' RED riding hood....Sam the sham & the Pharaoh's.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Little* Deuce Coupe - The beach Boys


----------



## simonbaker

DUECES wild....B.B King


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wild* Horses - Stones


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Wild*fire - Michael Martin Murphy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fire *Down Below · Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## simonbaker

DOWN  BELOW.......Roddy Ricch


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down* in the Boondocks - Billy Joe Royal


----------



## simonbaker

THE. Battle of  New Orleans....Johnny  Horton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walking to New *Orleans* - Fats Domino


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *New* Day Yesterday - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yesterday*'s Gone - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## simonbaker

GONE away....The offspring


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ten Years *Gone* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reelin' in the *Years* - Steely Dan


----------



## GinnyPNW

Wasted Years - Van Morrison


----------



## simonbaker

WASTED days &  WASTED nights.....Freddy Fender


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hard *Days Night* - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Hard* Rock Bottom Of Your Heart - Randy Travis


----------



## simonbaker

Fat BOTTOM girls....Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Big *Girls* Don't Cry - The Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Big* Money - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

MONEY for nothin..........Dire Straits


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When You Say *Nothing* At All - Keith Whitley & Allison Krauss


----------



## simonbaker

YOU  are my sunshine...Elizabeth  Mitchell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* On My Shoulders - John Denver


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cold On The *Shoulder* - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## simonbaker

COLD  as ice......Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Cold* Fire - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fire* and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Fire* In The Garage - Papa Grows Funk


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Joe's *Garage* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Just Call Me *Joe* - Sinead O' Connor


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Call *Your Name - Daughtry


----------



## simonbaker

CALL. on me.....Eric Prydz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Can *Call Me* Al - Paul Simon


----------



## simonbaker

YOU. send me.....Sam Cooke


----------



## GinnyPNW

Life After You - Daughtry


----------



## simonbaker

LIFE. is a highway....Rascal Flatts


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Am The *Highway* - Audioslave


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura *Highway* - America


----------



## GinnyPNW

Traveling The *Highway* Home - Detour


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Travellin' *Man - Bob Seger


----------



## simonbaker

MAN. of constant  sorrow......Born free


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fountain Of *Sorrow* - Jackson Browne


----------



## GinnyPNW

Bruised Orange (Chain Of *Sorrow*) - John Prine


----------



## simonbaker

ORANGE. colored sky....Nat King Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy in the *Sky* with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sky* Rider - Foreigner


----------



## GinnyPNW

Night *Rider*'s Lamen - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## simonbaker

NIGHT  moves.....Bob seager & the silver bullet  band.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She *Moves* in Mysterious Ways - U2


----------



## simonbaker

MYSTERIOUS  messenger.....Mystic messenger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've Gotta Get a *Message* to You - The Bee Gees


----------



## simonbaker

MESSAGE  in a bottle.....The Police


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Time in a *Bottle* - Jim Croce


----------



## GinnyPNW

The Last *Time* I Saw Richard - Joni Mitchell


----------



## simonbaker

99 BOTTLES  of beer on the wall....Tim  Nyberg


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Wall* - Pink Floyd


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tonight I Climbed the *Wall* - Alan Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

TONIGHT S the night...Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lets Spend The *Night* Together - Rolling Stones


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Let's* Go For A Ride - Cracker


----------



## simonbaker

RIDE captain   RIDE.....Blues Image


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Your *Captain*/Closer to Home - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## GinnyPNW

About To Make Me Leave *Home*	- Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Make Me* Feel so Young - Frank Sinatra


----------



## GinnyPNW

*You Make Me Feel* Like Dancing - Leo Sayer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You Make Me* Egg Foo Young - Martin Sheen (in West Wing)


----------



## simonbaker

ME , you & a dog named  boo......Logo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You* And *Me* Against The World - Helen Reddy


----------



## simonbaker

On top of the. WORLD......Barbie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

simonbaker said:


> On top of the. WORLD......Barbie



They make a singing Barbie? I didn't know that.

*On Top* Of Old Smokey - The Weavers


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Know An *Old* Lady Who Swallowed A Fly - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She *Swallowed* It - N.W.A


----------



## Roll_Bones

*She* Sells Sanctuary -The Cure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Ever *Sell *Your Saddle - Randy Travis


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Saddle* In The Rain - (The late, great John Prine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just Walkin' *in the Rain* - Johnnie Ray


----------



## GinnyPNW

Singing *in the Rain* - Gene Kelly


----------



## simonbaker

RAIN  down on me.... Rain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down on me* - Janis Joplin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hold *On* - YES


----------



## GinnyPNW

*On* Your Way - Alabama Shakes


----------



## simonbaker

WAY down yonder on the Chattahoochie......Alan Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

No Easy *Way Down* - Dusty Springfield


----------



## simonbaker

In the land DOWN  under....Men at work


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Land* Of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## simonbaker

OF all the things.....Dusty Springfield


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Things* We Said Today - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

TODAY  is your birthday...Solomon  Burke


----------



## Roll_Bones

Had To Cry *Today* - Blind Faith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Stopped Loving Her *Today* - George Jones


----------



## simonbaker

LOVING. you is easy.....Minnie Riperton


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Easy* Lover - Phil Collins


----------



## simonbaker

EASY like Sunday morning....Lionel  Richie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday*s Will Never be the Same - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## Roll_Bones

A Month Of *Sundays* - Don Henley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

5 *Month*s, 2 Weeks, 2 Days - Louis Prima


----------



## simonbaker

DAYS like this....Van Morrison


----------



## GinnyPNW

7 Months, 39 *Days* - Hank Williams III


----------



## simonbaker

Six. MONTHS in a leaky boat.....Split Enz


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rock The *Boat* - Hues Corporation


----------



## simonbaker

ROCK. of ages....Def Leppard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crocodile *Rock* - Elton John


----------



## simonbaker

CROCODILE  tears.....Garth Taylor


----------



## Roll_Bones

No Time For *Tears* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* is on my Side - Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

TIME  in a bottle....Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bottle* of Wine - The Kingston Trio


----------



## Roll_Bones

White Lightening And *Wine* - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lightning* Striking Again - Lou Christie


----------



## simonbaker

Alone AGAIN,  naturally......Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## GinnyPNW

You Ain't* Alone* - Alabama Shakes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ya *Ain't* Seen Nuthin Yet - Bachman Turner Overdrive


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Ain't* That A Shame - Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shame* on the Moon - Bob Seger


----------



## simonbaker

MOON shadow....Cat  Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Shadow* Dancing - Andy Gibb


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shadow*s Of The Night - Pat Benatar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Into the *Night* - Billy Joel


----------



## GinnyPNW

Your Flag Decal Won't Get You *Into* Heaven Anymore - John Prine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tears in *Heaven* - Eric Clapton


----------



## simonbaker

IN.  heaven there is no beer...Frankie Yankovic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One *Beer* -  George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## simonbaker

I like BEER.....Tom T Hall


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Beer* Drinkers & Hell Raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## simonbaker

BEER for my horses......Toby Keith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wild *Horses* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

WILD thing.....The Troggs


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Got Another *Thing* Coming - Judas Priest


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Another* One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## simonbaker

DUST in the wind....Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Way The *Wind* Blows - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

WAY maker....Leeland


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shake Your Money *Maker* - Eric Clapton & Jeff Beck


----------



## simonbaker

MONEY that's what I want...Barrett Strong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *I Want *for Christmas Is You - Mariah Carey


----------



## GinnyPNW

Last *Christmas *- Taylor Swift


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Last* Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Last *Dance* With Mary Jane - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What's the New *Mary Jane*  - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

*What's New* Pussycat - Tom Jones (Much better version than my DH!!)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Josie And The *Pussycats* - Josie and the Pussycats


----------



## simonbaker

THE  National Anthem.....Whitney Houston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *National* Acrobat - Black Sabbath


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time And *A* Word - YES


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Its Only *Words* ~ Bee Gees


----------



## simonbaker

ONLY.  The lonely......Roy Orbison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Lonely* - Bobby Vinton


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Mr.* Bojangles - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mr.* Brownstone - Guns And Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brownstone* Alley - Freddy & Francine


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Got *Stone*d and I Missed It - Dr. Hook


----------



## simonbaker

ALLEY. cat...Bent Fabric


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cat* Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Cat* Food - King Crimson


----------



## simonbaker

Cats in the cradle.....Cat stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

And the *Cradle* Will Rock - Van Halen


----------



## simonbaker

ROCK me gentry......Andy kim


----------



## Roll_Bones

While My Guitar *Gently* Weeps - Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

GUITAR. man......... Bread


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Piano *Man* - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Piano* Lessons - Porcupine Tree


----------



## simonbaker

LESSONS in love.....Level 42


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All You Need is Love - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

NEED you tonight.....INXS


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the Air *Tonight* - Phil Collins


----------



## simonbaker

AIR. force ones.......Nelly


----------



## Roll_Bones

Walking On *Air* - King Crimson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walking* on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## simonbaker

SUNSHINE. on my shoulders......John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunshine* Superman - Donovan


----------



## simonbaker

Black  SUPERMAN.....Above the law


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Black* And Chrome - Boo Ray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chrome - Trace Adkins


----------



## simonbaker

Koda-CHROME.....Paul Simon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Black Polished *Chrome* - The Doors


----------



## simonbaker

BLACK magic women.......Santana


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do You Believe In *Magic* - The Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

What a Fool *Believe*s - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## simonbaker

FOOL on the hill...The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mansion on the *Hill* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## simonbaker

MANSION in the sky....Ricky Van Shelton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He's an oldie but goodie that no one remembers:

*Sky* Pilot - Eric Burdon and The Animals


----------



## simonbaker

PILOT of the airways....Charlie Dore


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Airways* Motel - Jack Ingram


----------



## GinnyPNW

Six Weeks in a *Motel* - Boo Ray


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Six Weeks* Every Summer - Dottie West


----------



## simonbaker

SUMMER  breeze....Seals & Croft


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Call Me The *Breeze* - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Phone *Call* - The Pretenders


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Call* Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Maybe* It Was Memphis - Pam Tillis


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Maybe* I'm Amazed -Sir Paul McCartney


----------



## simonbaker

MAYBE. baby.....The Crickets


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby*, I Love Your Way - Peter Frampton.


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE. shack......B-52's


----------



## Roll_Bones

One Room Country *Shack* - Blood Sweat & Tears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Play Something* Country* - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## simonbaker

COUNTRY  roads.....John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Long and Winding *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

LONG black  train.....Josh Turner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Long Train* Running - Doobie Brothers


----------



## GinnyPNW

Desperados Waiting For A *Train*	 - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## simonbaker

WAITING  in silence.....Carey Landry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Sound of *Silence* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Silence* Is Their Drug - Sponge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Miracle *Drug* - U2


----------



## GinnyPNW

Miracle Man - Elvis Costello


----------



## simonbaker

Macho. MAN.....Village people


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When I Grow Up to be a *Man* - The Beach Boys


----------



## simonbaker

GROW  old with you....Adam  Sandler


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*With* Or Without *You* - U2


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Don't Want To Live *Without* You - Foreigner


----------



## simonbaker

I WANT  you to WANT  me....Cheap Trick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby I'm-a *Want You* - Bread


----------



## simonbaker

BABY it's cold outside......Idina Menzel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

She's So *Cold* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

SHE'S  not there......The Zombies


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Is *There* Anybody Out *There*? - Pink Floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Anybody* Seen My Baby - Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

BABY  blue......Badfinger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mr. *Blue* - The Fleetwoods


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mr*. Brownstone - Guns n Roses


----------



## simonbaker

Mister Bojangles......Nitty Gritty  Dirt Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bojangles* of Harlem - Fred Astaire and Friends


----------



## simonbaker

HARLEM  shuffle....The rolling  stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lido *Shuffle* - Boz Scaggs


----------



## simonbaker

SHUFFLE  off to Buffalo....The Boswell  sisters


----------



## Roll_Bones

Thorazine *Shuffle* - Gov't Mule


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tea And *Thorazine* - Andrew Bird


----------



## simonbaker

Coffee TEA or me.....Chuuwee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Coffee* Song - Frank Sinatra


----------



## simonbaker

Black. COFFEE  in bed......Squeeze


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Breakfast *in Bed* - Dusty Springfield


----------



## simonbaker

BREAKFAST  at Tiffany's.....Deep blue something


----------



## Roll_Bones

St. Alphonso's Pancake *Breakfast* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pancakes* For Dinner - Lizzy McAlpine


----------



## simonbaker

DINNER. at the zoo.....Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Zoo* Station - U2


----------



## simonbaker

Welcome to the ZOO......Jack Hartman


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Welcome* To The Jungle - Guns and Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bungle In The *Jungle* - Jethro Tull


----------



## simonbaker

JUNGLE. Love......Morris  Day


----------



## Roll_Bones

Run Through The *Jungle* - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## simonbaker

RUN. (Reworked) ....Snow Patrol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born to *Run* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## simonbaker

BORN on the 4th of July...John Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Born* Under A Bad Sign - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sign*s - Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Vital *Signs* - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Give Me Some Kind Of *Sign* Girl - Brenton Wood


----------



## Roll_Bones

Some *Kind* Of Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## simonbaker

Oh. GIRL.......Chi-Lites


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

WOMAN in love...Barbara  Streisand


----------



## Roll_Bones

LA *Woman* - The Doors


----------



## simonbaker

WOMEN  in red.....Stevie Wonder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Red Red* Wine - Neil Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

Strawberry WINE.....Deana Carter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Strawberry* Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Would Have Waited *Forever* - YES


----------



## simonbaker

You WAITED.....Travis Greene


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Have *Waited* So Long - Foreigner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Long* Distance Runaround - YES


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Runaround* Sue - Dion DiMucci with or without the Belmonts


----------



## simonbaker

Peggy SUE.....Buddy Holly


----------



## Roll_Bones

A Boy Named *Sue* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Girl *Named* Johnny Cash - Jane Morgan


----------



## Roll_Bones

Your *Cash* Is Ain't Nothin But Trash - Huey Lewis And the News


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

White *Trash* Wedding - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Roll_Bones

*White* Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wedding* Bell Blues - 5th Dimension


----------



## simonbaker

Shotgun. WEDDING...Roy C


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Shoot *Shotgun* - Def Leppard


----------



## simonbaker

DON'T  stop believing....Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nothing's Gonna *Stop* Us Now - Starship


----------



## simonbaker

Don't  STOP me now....Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* Be Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## simonbaker

Let it BE......The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let It* Rain - Eric Clapton


----------



## simonbaker

LET  IT go....Idina Menzel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lets *Go* - The Cars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let's* Call It a Day Girl - The Four Preps


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cold *Day* In The Sun - Foo Fighters


----------



## simonbaker

COLD as ice.....Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Trapped Under *Ice* - Metallica


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Ice* Cream Man - Van Halen


----------



## simonbaker

Piano MAN....Billy Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hurdy Gurdy *Man* - Donovan


----------



## simonbaker

MAN. of constant  sorrow......Home  Free


----------



## Roll_Bones

Muffin *Man* - Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

The MUFFIN song......The Gregory  Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Look What They've Done To My *Song*, Ma - Melanie


----------



## simonbaker

LOOK  away.......Chicago


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stars *Look* Down - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

DOWN. in the  boondocks.......Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Party in the *Boondocks* - The Lacs


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Funeral *Party* - The Cure


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Funeral* for a Friend - Elton John


----------



## simonbaker

FRIENDS  in low places.....Garth. Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shoot High Aim *Low* - YES


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Colorado Rocky Mountain *High* - John Denver


----------



## simonbaker

MOUNTAIN  of Love......Johnny  Rivers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Give *Love* a Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## simonbaker

BAD, BAD. Leroy Brown.....Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Brown* Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bad* Company - Bad Company


----------



## simonbaker

COMPANY  b.....Bob Berg


----------



## Roll_Bones

Good *Company* - Queen


----------



## simonbaker

Only the GOOD  die young.....Billy  Joel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Young *Blood *- Flash Cadillac and the Continental Kids


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blood* Red Skies - Judas Priest


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Red* Corvette - Prince


----------



## simonbaker

Bad BLOOD.....Neil Sedaka


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bad* to the Bone- George Thorogood


----------



## Roll_Bones

Given The Dog A *Bone* -  AC DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walkin' the *Dog* - Rufus Thomas


----------



## simonbaker

Walkin in the winter wonderland....Michael  Buble


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Walkin' *to New Orleans - Fats Domino


----------



## Roll_Bones

*New* World Man - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

WORLD in motion.....New Order


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Loco-*Motion *- Little Eva


----------



## simonbaker

THE National  Anthem.....Natalie Grant


----------



## Roll_Bones

When *The* Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## simonbaker

WHEN  I'm 64..  ..The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Please Help Me, *I'm* Falling - Hank Locklin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Free *Falling* - Tom Petty and the fabulous heartbreakers.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rockin' in the *Free* World - Neil Young


----------



## simonbaker

WORLD in motion....New order


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time And *Motion* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

TIME  in a bottle.....Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bottle *of Wine - The Kingston Trio


----------



## simonbaker

Red red WINE...UB40


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Red* Wagon - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wagon* Wheel - Lou Reed


----------



## simonbaker

WHEEL  in the sky.....Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy in the *Sky* with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

DIAMONDS  are forever....John Barry


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Would Have Waited *Forever* - YES


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Would* Do Anything For Love - Meat Loaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

Only A Fool *Would* Say That - Steely Dan


----------



## simonbaker

FOOL on the hill......The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Blueberry* Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## simonbaker

Mockingbird. HILL......Patti Page


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mockingbird *- Carly Simon & James Taylor


----------



## simonbaker

Fly famous  MOCKINGBIRD.....Phish


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Famous* in a Small Town - Miranda Lambert


----------



## simonbaker

SMALL TOWN  girl.....Steve Wariner


----------



## Roll_Bones

Red Hill Mining *Town* - Dream Theater


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

New York *Mining* Disaster 1941 - Bee Gees


----------



## simonbaker

NEW YORK NEW YORK....Frank  Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

City Of *New* Orleans - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This *City* - Starship


----------



## simonbaker

BUILT to last.....The Grateful  Dead.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Last* Resort - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Last* Worthless Evening - Don Henley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Late in the *Evening* - Paul Simon


----------



## simonbaker

LATE at night.......Roddy Ricch


----------



## Roll_Bones

Its Never To *Late* - Steppenwolf


----------



## simonbaker

NEVER  my love...The Association


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## simonbaker

Stink finger......Limp Bizkit


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Slipping Through My *Finger*s - ABBA


----------



## simonbaker

THROUGH  the years....Kenny  Roger's


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dog *Years* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

DOG the bounty  hunter.....Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Me and You and a *Dog* Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## simonbaker

YOU are so beautiful.......Joe Cocker


----------



## Roll_Bones

Reasons To Be *Beautiful* - Hole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Reason* to Believe - Rod Stewart


----------



## simonbaker

Do you BELIEVE  in magic......The loven spoonfuls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Black *Magic* Woman - Santana


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Magic* Man - Heart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man*, I feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## simonbaker

FEEL  like makin' love......Bad Company


----------



## Roll_Bones

See Me *Feel* Me - The Who


----------



## simonbaker

SEE you in September......The Happenings


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*September* Morn - Neil Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

SEPTEMBER  in the rain.....Dinah Washington


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rain* - Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

RAIN  on me.........Lady GaGa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Down *On Me* - Big Brother and the Holding Company


----------



## simonbaker

DOWN  In the valley........Glen Campbell


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Valley* Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

My girl.......The temptations


----------



## simonbaker

My GIRL.....................The temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Island *Girl *- Elton John


----------



## simonbaker

ISLANDs in the stream......Kenny Roger's & Dolly Parton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Down by the Old Mill *Stream* - Nat King Cole


----------



## simonbaker

THE OLD  gray mare ain't  what  she used to be.............Paul Eakins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shades of *Grey* - Billy Joel.


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Grey* Goose - Nirvana


----------



## simonbaker

In 50 SHADES darker..........Rita Ora


----------



## Roll_Bones

simonbaker said:


> In 50 SHADES darker..........Rita Ora



*Grey Goose* - Nirvana


----------



## simonbaker

Rocking GOOSE.......Johnny & the Hurricanes


----------



## Roll_Bones

You Got Me *Rocking* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reelin' and a *Rockin' *- Chuck Berry


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Reelin'* In The Years - Steely Dan


----------



## simonbaker

YEARS from now..........Dr. Hook & the medicine  show.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Golden *Years* - David Bowie


----------



## simonbaker

GOLDEN  slumbers.......The. Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Man With The *Golden* Gun - Alice Cooper


----------



## simonbaker

MAN of constant  sorrow......Born Free


----------



## Roll_Bones

Silent* Sorrow* In Empty Boats - Genesis


----------



## simonbaker

SILENT  night........ Carrie  Underwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the Still of the *Night* - The Five Satins


----------



## simonbaker

I'm STILL  alive.......Emigrate


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stayin' *Alive* - The BeeGees


----------



## simonbaker

ALIVE & kicking.......Simple Minds


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Alive* - Pearl Jam


----------



## simonbaker

ALIVE again.......Matt Maher


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Together *Again* - Buck Owens


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lets Spend The Night *Together* - Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

TO SPEND one night with  you......Clubsound


----------



## Roll_Bones

To Broke To* Spend* The Night - Buddy Guy


----------



## simonbaker

NIGHT  moves.....Bob Seager  & the silver bullet  band.


----------



## Roll_Bones

When The Earth *Moves* Again - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*When the* Moon Comes Over the Mountain - Kate Smith


----------



## simonbaker

MOON  River.....Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*River* of Dreams - Billy Joel.


----------



## simonbaker

Song. OF Tommy.......The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Is My *Song* - Petula Clark


----------



## simonbaker

THIS magic  moment.....The Drifters


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## simonbaker

Ticket to RIDE.......The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Two *Ticket*s To Paradise - Eddie Money


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Paradise* by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## simonbaker

You LIGHT  up my life......Debbie  Boone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walk of *Life* - Dire Straits


----------



## Roll_Bones

Miracle Of *Life* - YES


----------



## simonbaker

I believe  in MIRACLES........The Jackson  sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reason to *Believe* - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do You *Believe* In Magic - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## simonbaker

MAGIC. bus........The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bus* Stop - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Stop* Your Sobbing - Pretenders


----------



## simonbaker

Don't STOP  me now......Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Don't* Eat The Yellow Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

Let it SNOW.......Bing Crosby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let It* Be - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

LET IT go.......Idina Menzel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Go* Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## simonbaker

The WAY of the cross leads home.......New Harvest  Worship


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sign Of The *Cross* - Iron Maiden


----------



## simonbaker

The SIGN.......Ace of Base


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sign*s - The Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## simonbaker

SIGN of the times......The Bellee Stars


----------



## Roll_Bones

Vital *Sign*s - Rush


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Signs* Of Life - Pink Floyd


----------



## simonbaker

LIFE is a highway.........Rascal  Flatts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura *Highway* - America


----------



## simonbaker

HIGHWAY  to hell......AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bat Out Of *Hell* - Meat Loaf


----------



## simonbaker

Casey at the BAT.......Ernest L. Thayer


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rat *Bat* Blue - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red Roses for a *Blue* Lady - Bobby Vinton


----------



## simonbaker

Lady in RED......Chris De Burgh


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Red* Sector A - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

A horse with  no name......America


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beer for My *Horse*s - Toby Keith & Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wild *Horses* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heavy *Horses* - Jethro Tull


----------



## simonbaker

HEAVY metal....Don Felder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

He Ain't *Heavy*, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Heavy* Metal Poisoning - STYX


----------



## simonbaker

METAL heart......Cat Power


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Heart* Of The Sunrise - YES


----------



## simonbaker

THE  goose drank wine......Joe Wise


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bottle of *Wine* - The Kingston Trio


----------



## Roll_Bones

Spill The *Wine* - War


----------



## roadfix

Summer Wine ….  Nancy Sinatra & …


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Boys of *Summer *- Don Henley


----------



## simonbaker

Red, red WINE.......UB40


----------



## Roll_Bones

Me And My *Wine* - Def Leppard


----------



## simonbaker

ME & MY Lady.....Tessellated


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Lady* - Lionel Richie And Kenny Rogers


----------



## simonbaker

LADY  In red....... Chris De Burgh


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Little *Red* Corvette - Prince


----------



## simonbaker

LITTLE  Darling.......The Diamonds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Oh *Darling* - Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

OH what a night.....Frankie  Valli


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Oh* My God - Guns n Roses


----------



## simonbaker

MY girl.......The temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goodbye *Girl* - Christopher Cross


----------



## simonbaker

GOODBYE yellow  brick  road......Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Yellow* Submarine - Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Don't Eat The *Yellow* Snow -	Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

DON'T  stop. (Thinking about  tomorrow)......Fleetwood  Mac


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stop!* In the Name of Love - The Supremes


----------



## Roll_Bones

No Face No *Name* No Number - Traffic


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Horse With *No Name* - America


----------



## Roll_Bones

High On A *Horse* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*High On a* Mountain of Love - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Roll_Bones

*High* Water - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bridge Over Troubled *Water* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## simonbaker

HORSE outside......The Rubberbandits


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Outside* Looking In - Stealers Wheel


----------



## simonbaker

LOOKING  for love......Johnny  Lee


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Love* the One You're With - Stephen Stills


----------



## Roll_Bones

Perfect *One* - Lit


----------



## simonbaker

PERFECT  day........Lou Reed


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *Day* in the Life - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

LIFE  is a highway........Rascal  Flatts


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Am The *Highway* - Audioslave  

_RIP Chris Cornell_


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura *Highway* - America


----------



## simonbaker

HIGHWAY  to hell....AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Day in *Hell *- The Eagles


----------



## simonbaker

GOOD  golly  miss Molly......Little  Richard


----------



## Roll_Bones

Little *Miss* Strange - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

STRANGE  magic......Electric  Light  Orchestra


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Strange* Kind Of Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Girl, You'll Be a *Woman *Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

KIND  of a drag.......The Buckinghams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Death Of A *Drag* Queen - Sponge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Dancing *Queen* - ABBA


----------



## simonbaker

DANCING  in the moonlight.......King Harvest


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Dancing* On Your Grave - Motorhead


----------



## simonbaker

GRAVE Digger......Dave Matthews


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Digger* Party Song - Codey And The Cloud


----------



## simonbaker

PARTY rock anthem.......LMFAO


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* Around the Clock - Bill Haley & His Comets


----------



## simonbaker

CLOCK on the wall......The Guess Who


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Clock* Strikes Ten - Cheap Trick


----------



## simonbaker

TEN cents a dance.... Ruth Etting


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last *Dance* - Donna Summer


----------



## simonbaker

LAST  Christmas.......Wham


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Last* Wall Of The Castle - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## simonbaker

The WALL......Pink Floyd


----------



## Roll_Bones

Living In *The* Past - Jethro Tull


----------



## simonbaker

PAST  lives.......Born


----------



## Roll_Bones

In The Time Of Our *Lives* - Iron Butterfly


----------



## simonbaker

TIME  in  a bottle......Jim Croce


----------



## GinnyPNW

Every *Time* You Turn Around - Daughtry


----------



## simonbaker

TURN  AROUND.....Harry Belafonte


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Turn* Of The Century - *YES*


----------



## simonbaker

20th CENTURY  boy........T. Rex


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*20th Century* Fox - The Doors


----------



## simonbaker

What does the FOX say....Ylvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Johnny The *Fox* Meets Jimmy The Weed - Thin Lizzy


----------



## simonbaker

WEED is my best friend.......Popcaan


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Friend*s In Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## simonbaker

LOW rider.......WAR


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ghost *Rider* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

GHOST  town......The Specials


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Funky*town* - Lipps Inc


----------



## Roll_Bones

Talk Of The *Town* - Pretenders


----------



## simonbaker

TALK dirty to me.......Poison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dirty* Deeds Done *Dirt *Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## simonbaker

CHEAP thrills......Sia


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Cheap* Day Return - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Return* to Sender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Point Of No *Return* - Kansas


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Point* Blank - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## simonbaker

TO. Sir with  love......Lulu


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sweet *Sir* Galahad - Joan Baez


----------



## simonbaker

SWEET  home Alabama......Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sweet* Child O' Mine - Guns n Roses


----------



## simonbaker

MINE Diamonds......Mcap Steve


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Diamonds* Are a Girl's Best Friend - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## simonbaker

You've got a FRIEND.......James Taylor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You've Got to* Stand for Something - Aaron Tippin


----------



## simonbaker

STAND by me........Ben E. King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand By *Your Man - Tammy Wynette


----------



## simonbaker

MAN eater.....Daryl hall & John oates


----------



## Roll_Bones

Digital *Man* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

DIGITAL. love........Daft Punk


----------



## Roll_Bones

21st Century *Digital* Boy - Bad Religion


----------



## simonbaker

Sale of the CENTURY......Sleeper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Earl's Dead - Cadillac for *Sale* - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## simonbaker

Yard. SALE.......Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Big Back *Yard* - Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Big* Man With A Gun - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Janie's Got a *Gun *- Aerosmith


----------



## simonbaker

BACK  in the U.S.S.R..........The  Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Back in the* Saddle Again - Gene Autry


----------



## simonbaker

SADDLE  up.......David Christie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shake It *Up* - The Cars


----------



## simonbaker

SHAKE rattle and roll....Bill Haley & the comets


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rock And *Roll* All Nite - Kiss


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Rock and Roll * Again, Blackberry Smoke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Jailhouse *Rock* - Elvis


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rock* n Roll High School - Ramones


----------



## simonbaker

HIGH hopes.........Panic at the disco


----------



## Roll_Bones

Low Spark Of* High* Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## simonbaker

BOYS of summer.....Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hard Rock *Summer* - Alice Cooper


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## simonbaker

THE  boys of summer......Don Henley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Smokin In The *Boys* Room = Motley Crue


----------



## simonbaker

ROOM  full of roses....Mackey Gliiey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Second Hand *Rose* - Barbara Streisand


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson (Also, our Stanley's AKC name, the song, not the singer


----------



## simonbaker

HAND. jive.....Johnny  Otis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Jive* Talkin' - Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ain't *Talkin'* Bout Love - Van Halen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It *Ain't* Me Babe - The Turtles


----------



## simonbaker

BABE I hate to go.....John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I've Got You* Babe* - Sonny & Sher


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Babe* I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nothing's *Gonna* Stop Us Now - Starship


----------



## simonbaker

STOP in the name of love.........Dianna Ross


----------



## GinnyPNW

My *Name* Can't Be Mama - The Highwomen


----------



## simonbaker

MY baby loves love........White Plains


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Baby* Snakes - Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

SNAKES. on a plane........Cobra Starship


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Snakes* And Ladders - Joni Mitchell


----------



## simonbaker

AND. when I die......Blood, sweat and  tears.


----------



## Roll_Bones

To Live Is To *Die* - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Live* and Let *Die* - Paul McCartney


----------



## simonbaker

LET. the good times roll.....The Cars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Good Times - Chic


----------



## simonbaker

TIMES they are a-changin...........Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Objects in the Rear View Mirror May Appear Closer Than *They Are* - Meat Loaf


----------



## simonbaker

Lisa in REAR window.......Franz Waxman


----------



## Roll_Bones

Belly Button *Window* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

BELLY. dancer........Akon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tiny *Dancer* - Elton John


----------



## simonbaker

TINY. bubbles......Don Ho


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bubbles* In My Beer - Willie Nelson


----------



## simonbaker

I like BEER........Tom T. Hall


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I* Like* It *Like* That - Chris Kenner


----------



## simonbaker

THAT. song......Big Wreck


----------



## Roll_Bones

Same Old *Song* And Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## simonbaker

The OLD gray mare ain't what she used to be........Bing Crosby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You *Ain't* Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## simonbaker

NOTHING. else matters.......Metallica


----------



## Roll_Bones

Something for *Nothing* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

FOR  your eyes only.....Sheena Easten


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bette Davis *Eyes* - Kim Carnes


----------



## simonbaker

EYES without a  face.......Billy Idol


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The First Time Ever I Saw Your *Face* - Roberta Flack


----------



## simonbaker

TIME. In a bottle........ .      Jim Croche


----------



## Roll_Bones

Message In A  *Bottle* - The Police


----------



## simonbaker

MESSAGE  to Michael.........Dionne Warwick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Michael *Row the Boat Ashore - Peter, Paul, and Mary and every other folk singer or group of the early 60s.


----------



## simonbaker

BOAT on the river.....Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cry Me A *River* · Julie London


----------



## simonbaker

CRY Little  sister........Gerald McMahon


----------



## Roll_Bones

Far *Cry* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

FAR away places.......Vera Lynn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Friends in Low *Places* - Garth Brooks


----------



## simonbaker

LOW rider.........War


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sky *Rider* - Foreigner


----------



## simonbaker

Lucy in the  SKY  with  diamonds.....The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Ballad Of *Lucy* Jordon - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## simonbaker

The BALLAD of Jed Clampett.......Foggy Mountain  Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Ballad* of Dwight Frye - Alice Cooper


----------



## simonbaker

THE clapping song......Shirley  Ellis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Christmas *Song* - Nat King Cole


----------



## simonbaker

The CHRISTMAS  shoes........NewSong


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big Baby* Shoes* - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Baby* Don’t Go - Sonny and Cher


----------



## simonbaker

BABY  blue.......Badfinger


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Baby* Did A Bad Bad Thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

All *Bad Thing*s - Mötley Crüe


----------



## Roll_Bones

Good Times *Bad* Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For the *Good Times* - Ray Price


----------



## simonbaker

FOR. your eyes only......Sheena Easten


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blue *Eyes* Crying in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Crying* Heart Blues - The Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Listen to Your *Heart* - Roxette


----------



## GinnyPNW

Closer *To *Home (I'm Your Captain) - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## simonbaker

CLOSER to fine.....Indigo Girls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Feel *Fine* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Till Wrong *Feel*s Right - Iggy Pop


----------



## simonbaker

WRONG side of town........Pat Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Poor *Side of Town* - Johnny Rivers


----------



## simonbaker

POOR  butterfly.......Paul Desmond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bullet with *Butterfly* Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## simonbaker

BULLET  in the gun....Planet Perfecto


----------



## Roll_Bones

Man With The Golden *Gun* - Alice Cooper


----------



## simonbaker

GOLDEN  ring...George  Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This Diamond *Ring* - Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## simonbaker

DIAMOND  girl.......Seals & Crofts


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lucy In The Sky With *Diamonds* - Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Spirit *in the Sky* - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## simonbaker

SPIRIT; Riding free......Maisy Stella


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone *Free* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

STONE in love......Journey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Do Fools Fall *in Love* - Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers


----------



## simonbaker

WHY me Lord.......Kris Kristofferson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Petition The *Lord* With Prayer - The Doors


----------



## simonbaker

Living on a PRAYER........Bon Jovi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Living* In Fast Forward – Kenny Chesney


----------



## simonbaker

FAST car......Tracy Chapman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby You Can Drive My *Car* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Can't *Drive* 55 - Sammy Hagar


----------



## simonbaker

I CAN'T  stop loving you......Ray Charles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Nothing's Gonna *Stop* Us Now - Starship


----------



## simonbaker

NOW &  forever......Richard Marx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forever* Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## simonbaker

YOUNG  love.....Sonny James


----------



## Roll_Bones

All The *Young* Dudes - Mott The Hoople


----------



## simonbaker

ALL by myself.......Eric Carmen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Touch *Myself* - Blondie


----------



## simonbaker

TOUCH me in the  morning....Diana Ross


----------



## Roll_Bones

Secrete *Touch* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

SECRET agent man.....Johnny Rivers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Double *Agent* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

DOUBLE. vision.......Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Vision* Of You - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## simonbaker

Me and YOU and a dog named boo.......Lobo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walking The *Dog* - Rufus Thomas


----------



## simonbaker

WALKING  in Memphis......Marc Cohn


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Walking* On The Moon - The Police


----------



## simonbaker

MOON river......Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Roll_Bones

*River* Deep Mountain High - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocky *Mountain High* - John Denver


----------



## simonbaker

ROCKY raccoon ......The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Rocky* Mountain Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

My *Way* - Frank Sinatra


----------



## simonbaker

WAY maker.....Sinach


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boiler *Maker *- Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Bunny *Boiler* - White Town


----------



## simonbaker

BUNNY  hop........Da Entourage


----------



## Roll_Bones

Misty Mountain *Hop* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Misty *- Johnny Mathis


----------



## simonbaker

MISTY blue.......Dorothy  Moore


----------



## Roll_Bones

Brown To *Blue* - Elvis Costello


----------



## simonbaker

BROWN eyed girl........Van Morrison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Valley *Girl* - Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

Down in the VALLEY......Burl Ives


----------



## Roll_Bones

Caught With Your Pants *Down* - AC DC


----------



## GinnyPNW

Burn *Down* The Trailer Park - Paul Thorn


----------



## simonbaker

BURN  baby  BURN.........Ash


----------



## Roll_Bones

Crash & *Burn* - Blues Traveler


----------



## simonbaker

CRASH  into me......Dave Matthew's  Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Captain *Crash* And The Beauty Queen From Mars - Bon Jovi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

God Save The *Queen* - Sex Pistols


----------



## simonbaker

GOD Bless America.......Kate Smith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*America*n Woman - The Guess Who


----------



## simonbaker

WOMAN  in love.......Barbra Streisand


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Teenager *In Love* - Dion and The Belmonts


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE  shack........B -52's


----------



## Roll_Bones

One Room Country *Shack* - Blood Sweat and Tears


----------



## simonbaker

ROOM  full of roses........Mackey Gilley


----------



## GinnyPNW

Room With A View - Billy Vera & the Beaters


----------



## simonbaker

A VIEW to a kill......Duran Duran


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Kill* the Lights - Britney Spears


----------



## simonbaker

City LIGHTS........Avicii


----------



## Roll_Bones

My *City* Was Gone - The Pretenders


----------



## simonbaker

GONE away........Offspring


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Don't Go *Away* Mad (Just Go *Away*) - Mötley Crüe


----------



## simonbaker

Lets GO..........Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Should I Stay Or Should I *Go* - The Clash


----------



## simonbaker

STAY. with me.......Sam Smith


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lay Down *Stay* Down - Deep Purple


----------



## simonbaker

DOWN  in the valley......Foggy  Mountain  boys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pleasant *Valley* Sunday - The Monkees


----------



## simonbaker

SUNDAY  best........Surfaces


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sunday* Morning - Lou Reed


----------



## taxlady

*Sunday Morning* Coming Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## simonbaker

DOWN  in the boondocks.....Billy Joel Royal


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Morning* Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## simonbaker

BROKEN  wings.......Mr. Mister


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bullet With Butterfly *Wings *- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## simonbaker

BULLET in the gun........planet perfecto


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Bullet* The Blue Sky - U2


----------



## simonbaker

SKY high.......Jigsaw


----------



## RVcook

*Blue Ridge Mountain Sky- Marshal Tucker Banf*

Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Were An American *Band* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## taxlady

*American* Woman - the Guess Who


----------



## simonbaker

WOMAN  in chains...........Tears for Fears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Chain* of Fools · Aretha Franklin


----------



## simonbaker

FOOL'S  rush in........Elvis Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

After the Gold *Rush* - Neil Young


----------



## simonbaker

GOLD digger.........Ye


----------



## Roll_Bones

Seven Cities Of *Gold *- RUSH


----------



## RVcook

Seven- Taylor Swift


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Seven* Bridges Road - The Eagles


----------



## simonbaker

ROAD to nowhere......Talking  Heads


----------



## Roll_Bones

Eight Days On The *Road* - Foghat


----------



## simonbaker

DAYS like this.......Van Morrison


----------



## taxlady

*Nowhere* Man - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

MAN on the silver mountain........Rainbow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Silver* Threads and Golden Needles - The Seekers


----------



## RVcook

Shine on silver moon - Marilyn Mc Coo & hubby


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Moon*shadow - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## taxlady

Harvest *Moon* - Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Shine On *Harvest Moon* - The Four Aces


----------



## simonbaker

SHINE  first.......Collective  Soul


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Shine *On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## RVcook

Crazy- Patsy Cline


----------



## RVcook

Crazy-Aerosmith


----------



## GinnyPNW

It Ain't Cool To Be *Crazy* About You - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Be *Cool to* Your School - The Beach Boys


----------



## RVcook

*Schools* out- Alice Cooper


----------



## RVcook

*Out* of touch- Hall & Oates


----------



## simonbaker

TOUCH  myself........Divinyls


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Hate *Myself* for Loving You - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts


----------



## simonbaker

HATE me.........Ellie Goulding


----------



## RVcook

I want to talk about *me* - Toby Keith


----------



## simonbaker

TALK dirty  to me......Poison


----------



## RVcook

Buy *dirt* - Luke Bryan


----------



## taxlady

Dirty Deeds Done *Dirt* Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Cheap *Sunglasses - ZZ Top


----------



## simonbaker

SUNGLASSES  at night......Corey Hart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Scenes From A *Night*'s Dream - Genesis


----------



## taxlady

*Dream* a Little Dream of Me - The Mamas and the Papas (among others)


----------



## simonbaker

LITTLE  darlin'.........The Diamonds


----------



## Roll_Bones

Oh *Darlin*g - Paul McCartney/Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

OH. What a night.......Frankie Valli


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Night Moves - Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Sky *Moves* Sideways - Porcupine tree


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lucy in the *Sky* with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

The ballad of LUCY  Jordan........Marianne Faithfull.


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Ballad* Of Dwight Frye - Alice Cooper


----------



## simonbaker

THE.  goose drank wine.........Shirley  Ellis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red Red *Wine* - Neil Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

RED rubber ball......Cyrkle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Rubber*band Man - The Spinners


----------



## Roll_Bones

Working *Man* - RUSH


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Workin'* On A Groovy Thing - The 5th Dimension


----------



## simonbaker

Crazy little  THING called love.......Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama, He's *Crazy* - The Judds


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mama* I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## simonbaker

COMING  to America.........Neil  Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Breakfast in *America* - Supertramp


----------



## RVcook

Only in *America* - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## simonbaker

ONLY the lonely.........Roy Orbison


----------



## RVcook

*Lonely* boy- The Black Keys


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This *Boy* - The Beatles


----------



## RVcook

*This* is the place - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Heaven Is a *Place* on Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## simonbaker

HEAVEN's just a sin away.........The Kendalls.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Say Hello To *Heaven* - Temple of The Dog


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hello*, Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

GOODBYE  ruby Tuesday.......The rolling  stones


----------



## taxlady

*Goodbye* Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## simonbaker

ROAD  to nowhere.......Talking heads


----------



## GinnyPNW

Going *Nowhere *Fast	- Detour


----------



## simonbaker

FAST car.......Tracy Chapman


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Car* Wheels On A Gravel Road - Lucinda Williams


----------



## simonbaker

GRAVEL  pit..........Wu-Yang Clan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

True Love Travels on a *Gravel* Road - Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*True* Nature - Janes Addiction


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mother *Nature*'s Son - The Beatles


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

only songs in english?
because i know this song called 'come mother'


----------



## simonbaker

COME together......The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## simonbaker

HAPPY  trails.......Roy Rodgers


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Die Antwoord - Happy Go ***ky ***ky


----------



## simonbaker

Good day to  DIE...........Exodus


----------



## Roll_Bones

Fell On Black *Day*s - Soundgarden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby's in *Black* - The Beatles


----------



## taxlady

Paint it *Black* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

IT ain't me babe.......Bob Dylan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Ain't* She Sweet - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

SWEET  Caroline....Neil  Diamond


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Sweet* Talking Guy - The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## simonbaker

This GUY'S  in love......Herb Alpert & the Tijuana  Brass


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chuck E's* In Love* - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Love *Will Find A Way - YES


----------



## simonbaker

WAY maker........Leeland


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

D’yer *Mak’er* - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Roll_Bones

Shake Your Money *Maker* - Jimmy Page and The Black Crows


----------



## RVcook

When I was *Your* man- Bruno Mars


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tell Me *When* It's Over - Sheryl Crow


----------



## simonbaker

OVER  my head.........Fleetwood  Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hold Your *Head* Up (High) - Argent


----------



## simonbaker

HOLD  me now........The Thompson  Twins


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hold Me* Down - Gin Blossoms


----------



## simonbaker

DOWN  in the boondocks......Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bobby Brown Goes *Down* - Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

BROWN  eyed girl......Van Morrison


----------



## GinnyPNW

Country *Girl*, City Man (Just Across the Line) - Billy Vera/Judy Clay


----------



## simonbaker

COUNTRY  roads........John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hot Dusty *Roads *- Buffalo Springfield


----------



## simonbaker

HOT. rod Lincoln............Commander Cody & his Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heaven And *Hot *Rods - STP


----------



## simonbaker

Tears in HEAVEN.......Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tears* On My Pillow - Little Anthony and the Imperials


----------



## simonbaker

PILLOW  talk......Zayn


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Talk* To Ya Later - The Tubes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

See *Ya Later *Alligator - Bill Haley and his Comets


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ten Years *Later* - Collective Soul


----------



## simonbaker

TEN thousand  angels........Mindy McCready


----------



## Roll_Bones

Clock Strikes *Ten* - Cheap Trick


----------



## simonbaker

CLOCK  on the wall....The Guess Who


----------



## taxlady

Another Brick in the *Wall* - Pink Floyd


----------



## simonbaker

BRICK house.........The Commondores


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## simonbaker

Bad moon RISING........Credence  Clearwater  Revival


----------



## Roll_Bones

Between Sun & *Moon* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

It's only a paper MOON.........Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Only* the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## simonbaker

LONELY  girl......Eddie Holman


----------



## taxlady

The Girl from Ipanema - Stan Getz and João Gilberto


----------



## simonbaker

FROM  a jack to a king........Ned Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Its Good To be *King* - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## taxlady

*King* of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## GinnyPNW

Everyday Is A Winding* Road* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## simonbaker

EVERYDAY  I wake up..........The Adults


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wake* Up Dead Man - U2


----------



## simonbaker

DEAD skunk in the middle of the  road.........Loudan Wainwright 111


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Long and Winding *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Long* Cool Woman - Hollies


----------



## simonbaker

COOL  waters.......Hank Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Drag The *Waters* - Pantera


----------



## simonbaker

DRAG me down......One Direction


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Drag* Queens Of Memphis - Sponge


----------



## simonbaker

Walking in  MEMPHIS.......Marc Cohn


----------



## taxlady

*Walk* on the Wild Side - Lou Reed


----------



## simonbaker

WILD  thing...........The Troggs


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Wild* Honey Pie - Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

American PIE.......Don McLean


----------



## Roll_Bones

Six Gallon *Pie* - Meat Puppets


----------



## simonbaker

SIX days on the road.......Dave Dudley


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Six* Degrees Of Inner Turbulence - Dream Theater


----------



## simonbaker

96 degree. S in the shade........Third World


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

96 Tears - Question Mark & the Mysterians


----------



## Roll_Bones

No Time For* Tears* - Alice Cooper


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hellbent* For* Leather - Ray Wylie Hubbard


----------



## simonbaker

LEATHER  & lace......Stevie Nicks


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Chantilly *Lace* - J. P. Richardson (The Big Bopper)


----------



## Roll_Bones

White *Lace* And Strange - Nirvana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A *White*r Shade of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sunshine In The *Shade* - The Fixx


----------



## simonbaker

You are my SUNSHINE.......Christina  Perri


----------



## taxlady

*Sunshine*, Lollipops and Rainbows - Lesley Gore


----------



## simonbaker

RAINBOWS  in the dark.......Dio


----------



## Roll_Bones

Long *Dark *Road - Hollies


----------



## simonbaker

LONG  black train.....Josh Turner


----------



## taxlady

Midnight *Train* to Georgia - Gladys Knight & the Pips


----------



## GinnyPNW

Trains Make Me Lonesome - George Strait


----------



## simonbaker

MAKE. the world go away.......Eddy Arnold


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'd Love To Change The *World* - Ten Years After


----------



## simonbaker

CHANGE  is gonna come.....Sam Cooke


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Gonna Come* Back As A Country Song - Alan Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

COUNTRY  roads.......John Denver


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hot Dusty *Roads* - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## simonbaker

HOT rod Lincoln........Commander Cody & his lost planet Airmen


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Kid Is *Hot* Tonight - Loverboy


----------



## simonbaker

TONIGHT'S the night.........Rod Stewart


----------



## taxlady

*Night* Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## simonbaker

MOVES like jagger.........Maroon 5


----------



## Roll_Bones

When The Earth *Moves* Again - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## simonbaker

WHEN  A Man loves a Woman........Michael  Bolton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Pretty *Woman* - Roy Orbison


----------



## simonbaker

PRETTY  in pink........The psychedelic furs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pink* Houses - John Mellencamp


----------



## GinnyPNW

Two Of A Kind, Workin' On A Full *House* - Garth Brooks


----------



## simonbaker

KIND of a hush.......Herman's Hermits


----------



## Roll_Bones

Some *Kind *Of Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## simonbaker

What a WONDERFUL  world.....Louis Armstrong


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Everybody Wants to Rule the *World* - Tears for Fears


----------



## simonbaker

Everybody  WANTS you......Billy Squire


----------



## simonbaker

Everybody  WANTS you......Billy Squire


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Everybody *Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

3-Minute *Rule* - Beastie Boys


----------



## RVcook

Gimme *three* steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Gimme Some Lovin - Spencer Davis Group

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Baby I Need Your *Lovin'* - The Four Tops


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Baby I Need Your Love - Peter Frampton

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big Bang* Baby* - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Big Generator - Yes

Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

BIG bad john........Jimmy Dean


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Bad Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

BROWN  eyed girl......Van Morrison


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Green Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Little Old *Lady* from Pasadena - Beach Boys


----------



## simonbaker

LITTLE  darlin........The diamonds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Darling* Be Home Soon - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## simonbaker

HOME  on the range.... .....Frank Sinatra


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

HOME By The Sea - Genisis

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

SEA of love...........Cat Power


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sea* Of Sorrow - Alice In Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

King of *Sorrow* - Sade


----------



## simonbaker

KING of the road...........Roger Miller


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

On The Road Again - Willie Nelson

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

The Long and Winding *Road* - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

LONG black train........Josh Turner


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Long Cool Woman in a Black Dree - The Hollies

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

COOL  change......The little  river band


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Change Chaging Places - Yes

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wind Of *Change* - Scorpions






Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Change Chaging Places - Yes


_
That song would be "Changes" Chief_.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Mistral Wind - Heart

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

WIND beneath  my wings.......Bette Midler


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Beneath* Between and Behind - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

BETWEEN  the sheets.....The Isley Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Between* Sun And Moon - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

MOON  river.....Audrey  Hepburn


----------



## GinnyPNW

This *River* Runs Red - Ray Wylie Hubbard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Red River* Valley - Marty Robbins


----------



## simonbaker

Down in the VALLEY.........Glen Campbell


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

DOWN Under - Men at Work

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Under* the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## simonbaker

THE. clapping song.....Shirley  Ellis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Life Is A long *Song* - Jethro Tull


----------



## simonbaker

LIFE  is a highway.......Rascal  Flatts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Ventura *Highway* - America


----------



## simonbaker

HIGHWAY  to hell......AC/DC


----------



## taxlady

Bat Out of *Hell* - Meat Loaf


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Rat BAT Blue - Deep Purple

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

BLUE  bayou........Linda Ronstandt


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Jackie BLUE - Ozark Mountain Daredevils

Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

BLUE  Suede shoes........Elvis  Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Those *Shoes* - The Eagles


----------



## simonbaker

THOSE were the days my friend.........Mary Hopkin


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Friend* Lover Sister Mother Wife - Prince


----------



## taxlady

You've Got a *Friend* - James Taylor


----------



## simonbaker

GOT to be there first........Michael  Jackson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Reach Out I'll *Be There* - The Four Tops


----------



## simonbaker

REACH  for the stars.......Shirley  Bassey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Don't Have to Be A *Star* To Be In My Show - Marilyn McCoo and Billy Davis Jr


----------



## GinnyPNW

There's No Business Like *Show *Business - Ethel Merman


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Takin' Care of *Business* - Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## simonbaker

BUSINESS  as usual.........Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Main Monkey *Business* - RUSH


----------



## taxlady

*MAIN*street - Bob Seger


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

59th *Street* Bridge Song - Harpers Bizarre


----------



## simonbaker

BRIDGE over troubled  water.........Simon and  Garfunkel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Holy *Water* - Bad Company


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Don't Drink the WATER - Dave Mathews Band

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

DRINK a beer..........Luke Bryan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One Bourbon, One Scotch, One *Beer* - George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Beer* Drinkers & Hell Raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## simonbaker

BEER barrel  polka........Andre Rieu


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Justice In A BARREL - Jon Bon Jovy

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

JUSTICE  for all.....Metallica


----------



## simonbaker

JUSTICE  for all...............  . Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*All* Night Long  - Lionel Richie


----------



## simonbaker

NIGHT  moves........Bob Seger


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Lonely Is The NIGHT - Billy Squire

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

LONELY  teardrops..........Jackie Wilson


----------



## dragnlaw

Teardrops on my Guitar   -  Taylor Swift


----------



## luckytrim

There’ll be no TEARDROPS tonight -   Hank Williams


----------



## simonbaker

The NO NO song..........Ringo Star


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dead Men Tell *No* Tales - Motorhead


----------



## luckytrim

SONG Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## simonbaker

That's why they call it the BLUE' s .........Elton John


----------



## luckytrim

WHY Baby, WHY - George Jones


----------



## simonbaker

BABY  come back......Player


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Baby* Please Just Leave Me - Bronco Billy


----------



## simonbaker

Baby PLEASE  don't go........Them


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

BABY I Love Your Way - Peter Frampton

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Does *Your* Chewing Gum Lose Its Flavour - Lonnie Donegan


----------



## simonbaker

FLAVOUR of the weak..........American Hi-Fi


----------



## luckytrim

A Tree too WEAK to Stand - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

TREES  Rush

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Family *Tree* - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## simonbaker

We are FAMILY...........Sister  Sledge


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*We Are* the Champions - Queen


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

WE Will Rock You -  Queen

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

ROCK it (prime jive)..........Queen


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Rock* And Roll Again	- Blackberry Smoke


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Roll* The Bones - RUSH


----------



## luckytrim

Just a Redneck in a Rock & ROLL Band  - Jerry Reed


----------



## taxlady

It's Only Rock 'n *Roll* - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Roll* On Down The Road - Bachman Turner Overdrive (BTO)


----------



## luckytrim

On the ROAD Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## GinnyPNW

Born *On The* Bayou - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## simonbaker

BORN. to be wild..........Steppenwolf


----------



## taxlady

*Wild* Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Real WILD Child - Iggy Pop

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Here in the REAL world    Alan Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

WORLD  shut your mouth...........Julian Cope


----------



## Roll_Bones

Won't Get Fooled *Again* - The Who


----------



## simonbaker

Roll_Bones said:


> Won't Get Fooled *Again* - The Who



??????


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Joy To The WORLD-  Three Dog Night.   (What an openibg line - Jerimiah was a bullfrog).  Of course, when I was 15 or so, the line made no sense to me.  But it did catch my attention.  

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

JOY & pain.......Frankie Beverly


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

King of Pain - The Police

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*King* of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## luckytrim

Down the ROAD I Go - Don Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stars Look *Down* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

The STARS & stripes forever..........John Philip Sousa


----------



## GinnyPNW

When You Wish Upon A *Star* - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## simonbaker

WISH  you were here.........Pink Floyd


----------



## GinnyPNW

*You* Need Us - The Honey Bees (Ginger, Mary Ann & Lovey)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veq_o2_6dTo


----------



## simonbaker

NEED you tonight............INXS


----------



## luckytrim

Are You Lonesome TONIGHT - Elvis


----------



## simonbaker

YOU  say........Lauren  Daigle


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Say* You, *Say *Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## simonbaker

ME & Bobby McGee......Janis Joplin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bobby* Brown Goes Down - Frank Zappa


----------



## GinnyPNW

There *Goes* the Neighborhood - Sheryl Crow


----------



## simonbaker

THERE GOES my everything......Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

EVERYTHING Is Broken - Kenny Wayne Shepherd

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

EVERYTHING IS Beautiful - Ray Stevens


----------



## simonbaker

BEAUTIFUL  dreamer........Roy Orbison


----------



## luckytrim

Don't Fall in Love With a DREAMER - Kenny Rogers & Kim Carnes


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Texas LOVE Song - Elton Johhn

Seeeeya ;; Chief longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

All My Ex's Live In *Texas* - George Strait


----------



## luckytrim

TEXAS When I Die - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Live* To Tell - Madonna


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Just Wanted *To* See You So Bad - Lucinda Williams


----------



## taxlady

*Bad*, Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## simonbaker

BAD blood........Neil Sedaka


----------



## GinnyPNW

Better *Bad* Idea - Sunny Sweeney


----------



## simonbaker

BETTER.  man........Taylor  Swift


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man*, I feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain


----------



## simonbaker

I am WOMAN  here me roar.........Helen Reddy


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

You Make Me Feel Like a Natural WOMAN - Carol King

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

MAKE the world  go away........Eddy Arnold


----------



## taxlady

Around the *World* in a Day - Prince


----------



## GinnyPNW

My *World* Is Empty Without You - Supremes


----------



## simonbaker

EMPTY chairs at EMPTY  tables..........Eddie  Redmayne


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CHAIRS - Twin Oaks Motel

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind if the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Chair* - George Strait


----------



## GinnyPNW

After *The* Love Has Gone - Roy Orbison


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

THE Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

NIGHT  moves.......Bob Seger


----------



## GinnyPNW

Like The Way She *Moves*	- Chris Isaak


----------



## luckytrim

She MOVES Me - Muddy Waters


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Sky *Moves* Sideways - Porcupine Tree


----------



## luckytrim

SKY Pilot - Animals


----------



## GinnyPNW

Johnny Kick A Hole In The *Sky*	 - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## taxlady

Lucy in the *Sky* with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

DIAMONDS  are a girl's best friend.......Marilyn  Monroe


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tears In The *Diamond* - St. Paul & The Broken Bones


----------



## luckytrim

DIAMOND Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## simonbaker

DOGS of war........Pink Floyd


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

WAR - Edwin Star

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

WAR wagon........Shallow North  Dakota


----------



## GinnyPNW

This *War* Is Over - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## simonbaker

OVER the rainbow.......Judy Garland


----------



## GinnyPNW

Rockin' With the Rhythm of the *Rain* - The Judds


----------



## taxlady

Singin' in the *Rain* - Gene Kelly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ZYhVpdXbQ


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

taxlady said:


> Singin' in the *Rain* - Gene Kelly
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ZYhVpdXbQ



I too chose Singing in the Rain, but I did something wrong when I entered it.  This isn't a song title, just a thank you as Gene Kelly is one of my favorite actors, period.  But back to the game:

Who'll Stop the RAIN - Credence Clearwater Revival

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Know An Old Lady *Who* Swallowed A Fly - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## simonbaker

The whale that SWALLOWED  Jonah........Joe Bonamassa.


----------



## taxlady

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I too chose Singing in the Rain, but I did something wrong when I entered it.  This isn't a song title, just a thank you as Gene Kelly is one of my favorite actors, period.  But back to the game:
> 
> Who'll Stop the RAIN - Credence Clearwater Revival
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I checked on Wikipedia. There was an article about the movie. Singin' in the Rain was listed as one of the songs in that musical.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Kill The *Whale* - _YES_


----------



## simonbaker

KIll  er queen........Queen


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Big John's Cajun Queen - Jimmy Dean

Seeeeya; Chief Longwindd of the Ñorth


----------



## GinnyPNW

The Late *John* Garfield Blues - John Prine


----------



## simonbaker

LATE at night......Roddy Rich


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sometimes *Late At Night* - Eric Burgett


----------



## simonbaker

SOMETIMES. when we touch.......Dan Hill


----------



## GinnyPNW

*When* I'm Sixty-Four - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

I'M a believer..........The Monkeeys


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'M A MAN - SPENCER davis Group

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

MAN  on the moon.......R.E.M


----------



## GinnyPNW

How High *The Moon*	- The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## simonbaker

HIGH hopes.......Panic! At the  disco


----------



## Roll_Bones

Without *Hope* You Cannot Start The Day - _YES_


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Didn't *Start* the Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## GinnyPNW

Like *We* Never Had a Broken Heart - Trisha Yearwood	T


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

How Can You Mend A BROKEN HEART - BeeGees

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

HEART attack...........Demi Lovato


----------



## GinnyPNW

Achy Breaky *Heart* - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Closer To The HEART - Rush

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Owner Of A Lonely *Heart* - _YES_


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hooked On *A* Feeling (Oo-Ga-Cha-Ka) - Blue Swede


----------



## Roll_Bones

More Than A *Feeling* - Boston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do That To Me One *More* Time - Captain & Tennille


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Time* in a Bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## taxlady

*BOTTLE* of Wine - Tom Paxton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strawberry *Wine* - Deana Carter


----------



## GinnyPNW

Weeping *Wine* - Lloyd Cole


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Willow *Weep *for Me - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## simonbaker

ME & Mrs Jones.........Billy Paul


----------



## Roll_Bones

Along Came *Jones* - The Coasters


----------



## simonbaker

ALONG  the watchtower.........Bob Dylan


----------



## luckytrim

Gonna get ALONG without you (now)        Skeeter Davis & others


----------



## simonbaker

GET  ready.........The Temptations


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Don't Believe You Wanna *Get* Up And Dance (Oops!)	 - The Gap Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do You *Believe* In Magic - The Lovin Spoonful


----------



## luckytrim

I *believe* in you - Don Williams


----------



## simonbaker

YOU  are my sunshine.......Jasmine  Thompson


----------



## GinnyPNW

Baby Can I Hold *You* - Tracy Chapman


----------



## simonbaker

BABY come back......Player


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Come* Monday - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## simonbaker

Just another  maniac  MONDAY..........Cindy Lauper


----------



## GinnyPNW

Try To Find *Another* Man - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## luckytrim

I’ll never *find *another you  - Sonny James


----------



## simonbaker

NEVER  enough.......Loren Allred


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Well I NEVER Been To Spain - Three Dog Night

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

She *Never* Spoke Spanish to me - The Texas Tornados


----------



## luckytrim

*Spanish *Eyes - Engelbert, Elvis, etc.


----------



## simonbaker

EYES wide open.........Sabrina Carpenter


----------



## luckytrim

Into the Great Wide-*Open *- Tom Petty


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Great* Balls Of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## luckytrim

Big *Ball's* in Cowtown - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Ball *of Confusion - Temptations


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love Or *Confusion* - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LOVE It To Death - Alice Cooper

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Why don’t you *love *me like you used to -  Hank Williams


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

DON'T Stop Believing - Journey

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Why* Don't* We Get Drunk -  Jimmy Buffett

Ooops...but it still works!


----------



## simonbaker

WHY  not me.......The Judds


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It Ain't *Me*, Babe - The Turtles


----------



## luckytrim

I Got You , *Babe *- Sonny & Cher


----------



## simonbaker

GOT to be real.....Cheryl  Lynn


----------



## luckytrim

Here in the *real *world  -  Alan Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Real* Wild Child - Iggy Pop


----------



## luckytrim

*Wild* In The Country - Elvis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Out in the *Country* - Three Dog Night


----------



## luckytrim

Long-haired *country *boy - Charlie Daniels


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Country* Girl, City Man (Just Across the Line) - Billy Vera


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer in the *City* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

In The SUMMERTIME ' Mungo Jerry

Seeeeya;  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Summertime* Blues - Eddie Cochran (Original Writer) Performed and covered by many.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Long Gone Lonsoome BLUES - Hank Williams

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## luckytrim

Bartender’s *blues  - *George Jones


----------



## GinnyPNW

Forever Blue - Chris Isaak	(Here's to the crooners!)


----------



## luckytrim

Please Love Me *Forever *- Kathy Jean & the Roommates


----------



## simonbaker

SUMMER  breeze.........Seals & Croft


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

SUMMERtime Blues - Eddie Chochren

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We've Been Having Fun All *Summer* Long - The Beach Boys


----------



## luckytrim

Indian *summer *blues  - Marty Brown


----------



## Roll_Bones

@_Chief Long Wind Of The North_.  See post 24082 above. 

*Indian* On The Road - The Doors


----------



## luckytrim

Hit the *Road *a-Cryin' - Susan Raye


----------



## simonbaker

HIT THE  ROAD  jack.......Ray Charles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Jumping *Jack* Flash	- The Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

JUMP around........House of pain


----------



## luckytrim

I didn't *jump *the fence -  Cal Smith


----------



## GinnyPNW

*I*'m Bad, *I'*m Nationwide - ZZ Top


----------



## luckytrim

You’re gonna ruin my *bad *reputation  -   Ronnie McDowell


----------



## simonbaker

BAD blood.......Neil Sedaka


----------



## taxlady

*Bad* to the Bone - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## simonbaker

THE  boys are back in town.......Thin Lizzy


----------



## taxlady

Old *Town* Road - Lil Nas X


----------



## simonbaker

OLD  man.......Neil Young


----------



## luckytrim

the *Man *in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Black* Hole Sun - Soundgarden 
_RIP Chris Cornell_


----------



## luckytrim

My Bucket’s got a *hole *in it  - Hank Williams


----------



## simonbaker

GOT to be real.......Cheryl  Lynn


----------



## luckytrim

Here in the *real *world  - Alan Jackson


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tiptoe Thru *the* Tulips With Me - Tiny Tim


----------



## luckytrim

Would you lay *with me *in a field of stone  - Johnny & June Tanya Tucker


----------



## simonbaker

Stand by ME.........Benny E. King


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strawberry *Fields* Forever - The Beatles


----------



## luckytrim

OOPS , Si Loin .............


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Alley *Oop* - The Hollywood Argyles


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Don't *Stand* A Ghost Of A Chance With You - Linda Ronstadt (My attempt to get back on track...see #3 above)


----------



## simonbaker

DON'T  stop thinking about  tomorrow.....Fleetwood  Mac


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nothings Gonna *Stop* Us Now - Jefferson Starship


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Stop*! In The Name Of Love - Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Give Love A Bad *Name* - Bon Jovi


----------



## GinnyPNW

The *Name* Game - Shirley Ellis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxahOPzA9S8


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GAMES People Play - Alan Parson's Project

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Play* That Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## Roll_Bones

Anyone Can *Play* Guitar - Radiohead


----------



## GinnyPNW

Close But No *Guitar* - Toby Keith


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Close* To You - Carpenters


----------



## GinnyPNW

*You* Can't Talk To Me Like That - Nikki Lane


----------



## simonbaker

TALK  dirty to me.......Poisen


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Dang ME - Roger Miller

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Wang *Dang* Sweet Poontang - Ted Nugent


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

SWEET  Child of Mine - Gins and Roses

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of The North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

SWEET  Child of Mine - Guns and Roses

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of The North


----------



## simonbaker

CHILD  of the  universe........Barclay  James Harvest


----------



## Roll_Bones

Order Of The *Universe* - YES


----------



## simonbaker

ORDER  my steps.......Mimi Redd


----------



## GinnyPNW

Heaven Is One *Step* Away - Eric Clapton


----------



## simonbaker

Tears in HEAVEN......Eric Clapton


----------



## GinnyPNW

Jailhouse Tears - Lucinda Williams & Elvis Costello

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bckr5hOeBqw


----------



## simonbaker

JAILHOUSE  rock.......Elvis  Presley


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* Around the Clock - Bill Haley and His Comets


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

ROCK Me - Great White

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Want You To Want *Me* - Cheap trick


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Room TO Move -John Mayall

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In My *Room* - The Beach Boys


----------



## GinnyPNW

Can I Trust You With *My* Heart - Travis Tritt


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

HEART Of Gold - Neil Young

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hard Rock Bottom *Of* Your* Heart* - Randy Travis


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

ROCK On - David Essex

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

ME  & Mrs. Jones.......Brian Paul


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Let *Me* Down - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Burn *Down* The Trailer Park - Paul Thorn


----------



## simonbaker

BURN  baby BURN...........Ash


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

simonbaker said:


> ME  & Mrs. Jones.......Brian Paul



How does this fit with ROCK On?  For this game, the title of the song you post must contain one of the words from the title of the last poster's submitted song.

Anyway, I submit - BURN - by Deep Purple

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> How does this fit with ROCK On?  For this game, the title of the song you post must contain one of the words from the title of the last poster's submitted song.
> Anyway, I submit - BURN - by Deep Purple



_It didn't fit Chief._

We'll *Burn* The Sky - Scorpions


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Burn* One Down - Clint Black	

(Sometimes, folks forget to check and make sure they are on the LAST page, when responding.  The end up responding to the last message on the bottom of a previous page.  Happens.  I've done it once or twice.)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The Lamb Lies DOWN On Broadway - Genesis

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> How does this fit with ROCK On?  For this game, the title of the song you post must contain one of the words from the title of the last poster's submitted song.
> 
> Anyway, I submit - BURN - by Deep Purple
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I was responding  to roll bones post


----------



## simonbaker

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The Lamb Lies DOWN On Broadway - Genesis
> 
> Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North





THE  rose......Bette Midler


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Every ROSE Has It's Thorn - Poison

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

simonbaker said:


> I was responding  to roll bones post



That's great,  I was simply confused

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

THORN  tree in the garden......Derek & the Dominos


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

The TREES - Rush

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Pray *The* Devil Back To Hell	 - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Roll_Bones

Come *Hell* or High Water - Poison


----------



## simonbaker

HIGH  hopes......Frank Sinatra


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Hope* You Dance - Lee Ann Womack


----------



## GinnyPNW

Don't It Make You Wanna *Dance* - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## taxlady

*Don't It Make* My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

DON'T Stop Believin' - Journey

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

DON'T  STOP..........Calvin  Harris


----------



## GinnyPNW

Billy *Don't* Be a Hero - Bo Donaldson & the Heywoods


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nobody's *Hero* - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

NOBODY  like you.......Josh Levi


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Like* a Virgin - Madonna


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Virgin* Killer - Scorpions


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

KILLER - Alice Cooper

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Kill*ing The Blues - John Prine


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Long Gone Lonesome BLUES - Hank Williams

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Blue* Jeans *Blues* - ZZ Top


----------



## Roll_Bones

Forever In Blue *Jeans* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tight Fittin'* Jeans* - Conway Twitty


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mighty *Tight* Woman - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## simonbaker

I am WOMAN.......Helen Reddy


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*I Am* the Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

God *Am* - Alice in Chains


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*AM* I That Easy to Forget? - Vincent, Gene

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Easy* Like Sunday Morning - The Commodores, Lionel Richie or both, your choice


----------



## taxlady

*Sunday* Mornin' Comin' Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## simonbaker

DOWN  in the boondocks........Billy Joe Royal


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Burning *DOWN* The House - Talking Heads

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Life In A Glass *House* - Radiohead


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Walking on Broken *Glass* - Annie Lennox


----------



## GinnyPNW

How Can You Mend A *Broken* Heart - Bee Gees


----------



## simonbaker

You CAN dance......Bryan  Ferry


----------



## taxlady

Magic *Dance* - David Bowie


----------



## GinnyPNW

Said She Was A *Dance*r - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*She* Don't Know *She*'s Beautiful - Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

BEAUTIFUL Loser - Bob Seger

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

Have you heard about the lonesome  LOSER.........The Little  River Band.


----------



## Roll_Bones

I'm A *Loser* - Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

A whole new world.........Zayn


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Joy To The WORLD -  Three Dog Night

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

JOY of my life.....Chris  Stapleton


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Life* After You - Daughtry


----------



## simonbaker

AFTER  the love is gone.....Earth WIND & Fire


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

AFTER The Goldrush - Neil Young

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

THE  name of  this song......Sesame  Street


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This is your SONG - Elton John

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*This* Is It - Kenny Loggins


----------



## GinnyPNW

Is *This* My Happy Home? - Dan Hicks & His Hot Licks


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

HOME On the Range - Dr. Brewster M. Higley 

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hold* On*, I'm Comin' - Sam & Dave


----------



## simonbaker

HOLD  on loosely.....38 Special


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

HOLD ON - Deep Purple

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Speak Now Or Forever *Hold* Your Peace - Cheap trick


----------



## GinnyPNW

If You Leave Me *Now *- Chicago


----------



## simonbaker

LEAVE  the door  open......Bruno. Mars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Green *Door* - Jim Lowe


----------



## GinnyPNW

Let Me Help You Find The *Door* - Blackberry Smoke


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Can't FIND My Way Home - Traffic

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

For Me and *My* Gal - Judy Garland & Gene Kelly (Watched The Pirate this morning!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

ME And Bobby McGee - Kris Kristofferson

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bobby*'s Girl - Marcie Blane


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Young *GIRL* - Gary Puckett And The Union Gap

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Young* Blood - Flash Cadillac and the Continental Kids


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Blood* Sex And Booze - Green Day


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Don't Need the *Booze* (To Get a Buzz On) - Alan Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

I NEED  you......The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hopelessly Devoted To *You *- Olivia Newton John - RIP


----------



## simonbaker

HOPELESSLY in love.......Caroll Thompson


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Hopeless* Romantic - Billy Vera & the Beaters

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-tR83wiKzg


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

HOPELESS -  Clinton Kane

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

HOPELESS Dreams........Stockholm  Noir


----------



## Roll_Bones

_In Memory RIP_

*Hopeless*ly Devoted To You - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Take Me Nack TO Houston - David Jackson Gressel

Seeeeya;  Chirf Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm Proud* to* Be An American - Lee Greenwood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*American* Pie - Don McLean


----------



## GinnyPNW

Sweet Potato Pie - James Taylor


----------



## simonbaker

SWEET  home Alabama....Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## GinnyPNW

About To Make Me Leave *Home* - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Gonna *Make* You Love *Me* - The Supremes and The Temptations


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE  shack......The B'52'1¹


----------



## Roll_Bones

One Room Country *Shack* - Blood Sweat and Tears


----------



## GinnyPNW

*One* is the Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## simonbaker

NUMBER  one.........Tinchy Steyder


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Engine Engine *Number* 9 - Roger Miller


----------



## simonbaker

9 to 5.......Dolly Parton


----------



## GinnyPNW

Baby! Heaven Sent Me *to *You - The Texas Tornados (including Freddy Fender!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Stairway to HEAVEN - Led Zeppelin

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

In HEAVEN there is no beer......Frankie Yankovic


----------



## GinnyPNW

Check Yes Or *No* - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Horse with *No* Name - America


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*WITH* Or Without You - U2

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A World Without Love - Peter and Gordon


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE  me tender.......Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Legal *Tender* - B-52's


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Tender* When I Want To Be - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tender* Is the Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Lonely Is The NIGHT - Billy Squie

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Meet *the* Flintstones - The Randy Van Horne Singers


----------



## Roll_Bones

Johnny The Fox *Meet*s Jimmy The Weed - Thin Lizzy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Under *The* Boardwalk - Ricki Lee Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Under* My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Born *Under* A bad Sign - Cream


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Gimme Some Kind of *Sign* - Brenton Wood


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Gimme* All Your Lovin'	- ZZ Top


----------



## simonbaker

YOUR  mama don't dance......Poison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mama* Told Me Not to Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## GinnyPNW

I *Told* You So - Randy Travis


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

We Will Rock YOU - Queen

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Love on the *Rock*s - Neil Diamond


----------



## GinnyPNW

*The* Wino and I Know - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Know* Your Enemy - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Public *Enemy* #1 - Mötley Crüe


----------



## GinnyPNW

Looking Out For *Number One* - Travis Tritt


----------



## simonbaker

OUT  of  time......The Rolling  Stones


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*TIME* Won't Let Me - The Outsiders

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

By The *Time* I Get To Phoenix - Glen Campbell


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sitt'n On *THE* Dock Of *THE* Bay - Otis Redding

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

DOCK rock......The Washboard  Union


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hard *Rock* Bottom Of Your Heart - Randy Travis


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Easy To Be HARD - Three Dog Night

Seeeeya;  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Easy To Be HARD - Three Dog Nigjt

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ballad Of *Easy* Rider - The Byrds


----------



## simonbaker

We will ROCK you......Queen


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Crocodile *Rock* - Elton John


----------



## simonbaker

CROCODILE  shoes..........Dawn. Cantwell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Those *Shoes* - The Eagles


----------



## simonbaker

THOSE  were the days my friend......Mary. Hopkin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Days* Go By - Keith Urban


----------



## simonbaker

Let's GO........Calvin  Harris


----------



## Roll_Bones

Should I Stay Or Should I *Go* - The Clash 

_*@simonbaker  What happened at post number 24284?*_


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

You *SHOULD* Be Dancing - Bee Gees (I really dislike the Bee Gees)

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dancing* in the Moonlight - King Harvest


----------



## GinnyPNW

Over *the* Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Bridge *OVER* Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

WATER falls.....TLC


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*Water* Music - Handel

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

The MUSIC of the night......Barbara  Streisand


----------



## Roll_Bones

Live For The *Music* - Bad Company


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Live* Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw


----------



## simonbaker

YOU  are my sunshine.......Christina  Perri


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Outa *My* Hair - Glenn Close, Irene Graft, +


----------



## simonbaker

WASH it all away....Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Come Sail *Away* - Styx

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Up, Up and *Away* - The 5th Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Up* On Cripple Creek - The Band


----------



## simonbaker

ON the road  again........Willie Nelson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do It *Again* - Steely Dan


----------



## GinnyPNW

Here Comes the Dawn *Again* - Billy Vera


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Delta *DAWN* - Tanya Tucker

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

DAWN  of Aquarius......The 5Th Dimension


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Dawn* (Go Away) - The Four Seasons


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cold Gray Light Of *Dawn* - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Blinded by the *Light* - Manfred Mann


----------



## simonbaker

BY. the time I get to  Phoenix......Glenn Campbell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Time* is on my Side - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Katie H

"Time in a Bottle" by Jim Croce.


----------



## simonbaker

BOTTLE of wine......Fireballs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Red, Red *Wine* - Neil Diamond


----------



## taxlady

The Days Of *Wine* And Roses - Henry Mancini


----------



## Roll_Bones

Spill The *Wine* - War


----------



## simonbaker

THE  rose......Better Midler


----------



## GinnyPNW

Lollipops And *Rose*s - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sunshine *LOLLIPOPS*, Rainbows - Leslie Gore

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Turn On the *Sunshine* - Sally Field


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

SUNSHINE Of Your Love - Cream

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind if the North


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE  me tender......Elvis  Presley


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Fool And ME - Robin Trower

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Only A *Fool* Would Say That - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Say* You, *Say* Me - Lionel Richie


----------



## simonbaker

YOU  got a friend  in me........Randy Newman


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

You've Got A FREIND - Carol King

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Friend*s In Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## simonbaker

LOW rider....War


----------



## taxlady

(Ghost) *Rider*s in the Sky - Stan Jones and his Death Valley Rangers


----------



## GinnyPNW

It Came Out Of *The Sky* - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## simonbaker

IT CAME upon a midnight  clear.....Sixpence none the richer


----------



## taxlady

*Midnight* at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

After MIDNIGHT - Eric Clapton

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

AFTER  the love is gone.......Earth  Wind and  Fire


----------



## Roll_Bones

Before And *After* - RUSH


----------



## GinnyPNW

He Was In Heaven *Before* He Died - John Prine


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Tears in *Heaven* - Eric Clapton


----------



## GinnyPNW

Jailhouse *Tears* - Lucinda Williams & Elvis Costello


----------



## simonbaker

JAILHOUSE  rock......Johnny Cash


----------



## RVcook

*Rock*of ages- Augustus Toplady


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chick Singer, Badass* Rock*in' - Ray Wylie Hubbard


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm Just a *Singer* in a Rock and Roll Band - The Moody Blues


----------



## Roll_Bones

Were An American *Band* - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Good Bye Miss AMERICAN Pie - Don McLean

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cherry *Pie* - Sade


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

CHERRY CHERRY _Neil Diamond

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

CHERRY  bomb........Runaways UK


----------



## GinnyPNW

You Dropped a *Bomb* on Me - The Gap Band


----------



## simonbaker

ME & Mrs. Jones.......Brian  Paul


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

MRS. Robinson - Simon and Garfunkle

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

MRS.  brown you've got a lovely  daughter.......The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bring Your *Daughter* To The Slaughter - Iron Maiden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bring* On The Rain - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## taxlady

*RAIN*drops Keep Fallin' on My Head - B. J. Thomas


----------



## GinnyPNW

I *Fall* To Pieces	- LeAnn Rimes


----------



## simonbaker

PIECES  of me.......Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Pieces* Of Eight - Styx


----------



## simonbaker

EIGHT  miles high......The Byrds


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Eight* Days a Week - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

DAYS  like this.....Van Morrison


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonely *Days* - The Bee Gees


----------



## simonbaker

LONELY  girl.....Eddie Holman


----------



## taxlady

Only the *Lonely* (Know the Way I Feel) - Roy Orbison


----------



## simonbaker

ONLY  the good die young.......Billy Joel


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

THE Girl from Ipenama - Antonio Carlos Jobim

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Girl*, You'll be a Woman Soon - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Valley *Girl* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Harper *Valley* P.T.A. - Jeannie C. Riley


----------



## simonbaker

Down in the  VALLEY.......Burl Ives


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Get *Down* Tonight · KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## GinnyPNW

Burn One *Down* - Clint Black


----------



## simonbaker

BURN  baby BURN............Ash


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*BURN* - Deep Purple

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

BURNing down the house......Talking heads


----------



## Roll_Bones

*House* Burning Down - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## GinnyPNW

Our *House* - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

HOUSE Of The Rising Sun - The Animals

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Weave Me The *Sun*shine - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## taxlady

Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Honky-Tonk *Superman* - Aaron Tippin


----------



## simonbaker

SUPERMANS dead........Our Lady Peace


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone *Dead* Forever - Metallica


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Forever* Young - Rod Stewart


----------



## GinnyPNW

Nights Are *Forever* Without You	- England Dan & John Ford Coley


----------



## simonbaker

NIGHTS on Broadway.......Bee Gees


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

One Of These NIGHTS - Eagles

Seeeeya;Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## simonbaker

THESE  boots are made for walking.....Nancy  Sinatra


----------



## GinnyPNW

Whose Bed Have Your *Boots* Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Your Side Of The *Bed* - Little Big Town


----------



## simonbaker

SIDE by SIDE........Kay Starr


----------



## Roll_Bones

South *Side* Of The Sky - YES


----------



## simonbaker

SOUTH  of the  border......Frank Sinatra


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Border*town - 	Billy Bacon & The Forbidden Pigs


----------



## simonbaker

TOWN  without  pity........Gene Pitney


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ghost *Town* - Cheap Trick


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Don't Stand A *Ghost *Of A Chance With You - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stand* By Your Man - Hillary Clinton


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I'm A MAN - Bo Didley, Chicago, Spencer Davis Group (take your pick)

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Do Right Woman, Do Right *Man* - Billy Vera/Judy Clay


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

When a *Man* Loves a *Woman* - Percy Sledge


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE'S train........Bruno Mars


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hear My *Train* A Comin - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

Half of MY hometown......Kelsea Ballerini


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Don't Like *Half* The Folks I Love - Paul Thorn


----------



## simonbaker

LIKE  a rock.........Bob Seager & the silver bullet band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* Me Gently - Andy Kim


----------



## simonbaker

ME  & you.......Kenny Chesney


----------



## Roll_Bones

And *You* And I - YES


----------



## GinnyPNW

Dazed *And* Confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Amazed And *Confused* - Neil Diamond


----------



## Roll_Bones

Baby I'm *Amazed* - Paul McCartney


----------



## GinnyPNW

There Goes My *Baby* - The Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

And the Beat *Goes* On - Sonny & Cher


----------



## simonbaker

BEAT it.......Michael  Jackson


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Heard *It* Through The Grapevine - Creedence Clearwater Revival	C


----------



## simonbaker

HEARD  it in a love sing........Marshall  Tucker  Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

An Old Fashioned *Love Song* - Three Dog Night


----------



## simonbaker

OLD man..........Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Man*, I feel Like a Woman - Shania Twain (no relation to Mark)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Working *Man* - RUSH


----------



## GinnyPNW

Lord Have Mercy On The *Working Man* - Travis Tritt


----------



## simonbaker

MAN  in the mirror........Michael  Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

Room Full Of *Mirror*s - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## simonbaker

ROOM  full of roses........Mickie  Gilley


----------



## GinnyPNW

Two Of A Kind, Workin' On A *Full* House - Garth Brooks


----------



## simonbaker

There's a KIND of hush.......The Carpenters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*There's* Your Trouble - The Dixie Chicks


----------



## GinnyPNW

If *Your* Heart Ain't Busy Tonight - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too* Busy *Thinking About My Baby - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Roll_Bones

Standing In The Shower *Thinking* - Jane's Addiction


----------



## GinnyPNW

Who Were You *Thinkin*' Of? - The Texas Tornados (Including Freddy Fender)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Who* Put the Bomp - Barry Mann


For those of you who are too young to date any of my kids:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXmsLe8t_gg


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Who* Wants To Live Forever - Queen


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Just *Want* To Dance With You - George Strait


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*DANSE* With Me - Orleans

Seeeeya; Chef Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Your Mama Don't *Dance* - Loggins & Messina


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*MAMA* Told Me Not To Come - Three Dog Night

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Mama* I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sweet *Home* Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Sweet* Hitch-Hiker - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Popeye The *Hitchhiker* - Chubby Checker


----------



## Roll_Bones

*The* Clap - YES


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Clap* Your Hands - The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Too Much Time On My *Hands* - Styx


----------



## GinnyPNW

Look Heart, No *Hands* - Randy Travis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Beer Never Broke My *Heart* - Luke Combs


----------



## taxlady

Stronger *Beer* - Tom Hicks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E064kb3UnU


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bubbles In My *Beer* - Willie Nelson


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tiny *Bubbles* - Don Ho


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tiny* Dancer - Tim McGraw & Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Said She Was A *Dancer* - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Am I *Said* - Neil Diamond


----------



## GinnyPNW

No One *Said* It Would Be Easy - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Easy* (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie, or The Commodores or both together, lady's choice


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

EASY To Be Hard - Three Dog Night

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

A *Hard* Day's Night - The Beatles


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*NIGHT* In The City - Three Dog Night 

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *in the City* - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Roll_Bones

My *City* Was Gone - Pretenders


----------



## GinnyPNW

Where Have All The Flowers *Gone* - 	The Kingston Trio


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*ALL* Along The Watchtower - Bob Dylan

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Along* Comes Mary - The Association


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Wind Cries *Mary* - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cross-Eyed *Mary* - Jethro Tull


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Born *Cross-Eyed* - Grateful Dead


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*BORN* To Be Wild - Steppenwolf

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild* Night - John Mellencamp & Me'Shell Ndegeocello


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*NIGHT* Moves - Bob Segar

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Sky *Moves* Sideways - Porcupine Tree


----------



## GinnyPNW

*The* Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*PURPLE* Haze - Jimmy Hendrix

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Roll_Bones

Only Happy When It *Rain*s - Garbage


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Summer *Rain* - Neil Diamond


----------



## GinnyPNW

Ringing Doorbells In The *Rain* - Valerie Carter


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If The Phone Doesn't *Ring*, It's Me - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

*IF* I Had A Million Dollars - Barenaked Ladies

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

This Ain't The *Summer* Of Love - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## GinnyPNW

*If* It *Ain't* One Thing (It's You) - Alan Jackson    -- chose this one 'cuz it can go with Chief's or RB's posts above..../


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You Sexy *Thing* - Hot Chocolate


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Wild *THING - *The Trogs

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Every Little *Thing* She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Black MAGIC Woman - Santana

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones

Do You Believe In *Magic* - Lovin' Spoonfull


----------



## GinnyPNW

If *You* Don't Know Me By Now - Simply Red


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's The End Of The World As We *Know* It - R.E.M


----------



## Roll_Bones

Where I *End* And you Begin - Radiohead


----------



## GinnyPNW

The *End* of Everything - Chris Isaak


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

In The* END - *Lincoln Park

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

Carolina *In The *Morning - Al Jolson


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Morning* Has Broken - Yusuf Islam


----------



## taxlady

Sunday *Mornin*' Comin' Down - Kris Kristofferson


----------



## larry_stewart

*Down*easter Alexa - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Down* In A Hole - Alice In Chains


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Hole* in the World - The Eagles


----------



## larry_stewart

*Down *on the Corner - CCR


----------



## GinnyPNW

Changed *The *Locks - Lucinda Williams

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Roll_Bones

Things Have* Changed* - Sammy Hagar


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Things* We Said Today - The Beatles


----------



## larry_stewart

*We *are the world - (Michael Jackson Lionel Richie .....)


----------



## GinnyPNW

My *World* Is Empty Without You - Supremes


----------



## Roll_Bones

Silent Sorrow In* Empty* Boats - Genesis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

King of* Sorrow* - Sade


----------



## GinnyPNW

*King of* the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sun* King* - Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Soak Up the Sun - Sheryl Crow  (This was our Yoli's song!  She is now in Heaven soaking up the sun!)


----------



## larry_stewart

Black Hole *SUN *- Soundgarden


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

30 Days in the *Hole* - Humble Pie


----------



## Roll_Bones

Down In A *Hole* - Alice In Chains


----------



## larry_stewart

I'm going *Down* - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## GinnyPNW

*I'm* An Old Cowhand (From The Rio Grande) - Dan Hicks & The Hot Licks


----------



## Roll_Bones

My *Old* School - Steely Dan


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

That *OLD* Clock On The Wall - Dean Martin

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Another Brick in the *Wall* - Pink Floyd


----------



## larry_stewart

*Brick *House - The Commodores


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## larry_stewart

Bad Moon *Rising -  *CCR


----------



## Roll_Bones

Between Sun And *Moon* - RUSH


----------



## taxlady

Harvest *Moon* - Neil Young


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Harvest* Time - Luke Bryan


----------



## larry_stewart

*Time *in a bottle - Jim Croce


----------



## GinnyPNW

What *In* The Funk Do You See - Wild Cherry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Do You* Hear What I Hear? - Bing Crosby


----------



## larry_stewart

Don't *Do *me Like That - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Don't *Eat The Yellow Snow -  Frank Zappa


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sex Sleep *Eat* Drink Dream - King Crimson


----------



## taxlady

*Sex* & Drugs & Rock & Roll - Ian Dury


----------



## larry_stewart

I want a new *Drug* - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## GinnyPNW

So What's *New*? - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*What's* Going On- Marvin Gaye


----------



## larry_stewart

*What's *Love Got to do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Roll_Bones

*What's* This Life For - Creed


----------



## GinnyPNW

La-La *for* *What's* Her Name - Billy Vera & The Beaters


----------



## larry_stewart

The *Name *Game - Shirley Ellis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The *Game* of Love - Wayne Fontana and the Mindbenders


----------



## larry_stewart

*Games *Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*With Or *Without* You - U2*​


----------



## larry_stewart

*With *a Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Friends* In Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Low* Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic


----------



## GinnyPNW

First *High* - Nikki Lane


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Rocky Mointain *High* - John Denver


----------



## larry_stewart

*Rocky* Raccoon - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Bought A *Raccoon *- Buckwheat Zydeco


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I *Bought* the Shoes  - Dierks Bentley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Who Wears These *Shoes* - Elton John


----------



## GinnyPNW

Rock And Roll *Shoes *  - Johnny Cash


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock & Roll* is Here to Stay - Danny and the Juniors


----------



## larry_stewart

Time is *Here *and Gone - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm Still Here, You're Still *Gone - * Randy Travis


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

In the *Still* of the Night - The Five Satins


----------



## Roll_Bones

Time Stand *Still* - _RUSH_


----------



## larry_stewart

*Stand *By Me - Ben E. King


----------



## GinnyPNW

Let *Me *Entertain You - Natalie Wood


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Let* It Be *Me* - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Want You To Want* Me* - Cheap Trick


----------



## GinnyPNW

*I *Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## larry_stewart

*Will* You Still Love Me Tomorrow  - The Shirelles  ( _Written by Gerry Goffin and Carol King_)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

If Tomorrow Never Comes - Garth Brooks


----------



## Roll_Bones

Yesterday To *Tomorrow* - Audioslave


----------



## GinnyPNW

That Was *Yesterday - *Wynonna Judd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yesterday*'s Gone - Chad and Jeremy


----------



## GinnyPNW

Love Is Here And Now You're *Gone* - Supremes


----------



## larry_stewart

*Here *I Go Again - Whitesnake


----------



## Roll_Bones

Won't Get Fooled *Again* - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fool* on the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## larry_stewart

What a *Fool* Believes  - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Do You *Believe* in Magic - The Loving Spoonful


----------



## GinnyPNW

Puff The *Magic* Dragon - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## larry_stewart

*Magic *Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## Roll_Bones

Rock Hard *Ride* Free - Judas Priest


----------



## GinnyPNW

L.A. *Free*way - Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## taxlady

Coming into *Los Angeles - Arlo Guthrie






*


----------



## larry_stewart

I Love *LA *- Randy Newman


----------



## Roll_Bones

And You And *I* - YES


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You and* Me - Alice Cooper


----------



## larry_stewart

*You And *I  - Stevie Wonder


----------



## GinnyPNW

Forget *You* - Cee Lo Green


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Am I That Easy to *Forget* - Jim Reeves


----------



## larry_stewart

Peaceful *Easy *Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ballad Of *Easy* Rider - Byrds


----------



## GinnyPNW

The *Ballad* *Of *The Sad Young Men - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## larry_stewart

The *Ballad *of Billy the Kid - Billy Joel


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Billy* Don't Be A Hero - Bo Donaldson & the Heywoods


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Holding Out for a *Hero* - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## larry_stewart

I'm *Moving *Out - Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Moving* In Stereo - The Cars


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Stereo* Hearts - Adam Levine


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Heart* Shaped World - Chris Isaak


----------



## larry_stewart

*World *Gone Crazy - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Crazy* Girl - Eli Young Band​


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stone Cold *Crazy* - Metallica


----------



## Roll_Bones

@simonbaker  Hope all is well dude?  Where ya been?  Since your not posting.


----------



## larry_stewart

*Cold* as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Whiskey on* Ice* - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Thin *Ice - *Lenny Kravitz


----------



## larry_stewart

Running on *Ice *- Billy Joel


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Running on *Empty - Jackson Browne


----------



## Roll_Bones

Big* Empty* - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Big* Girls Don't Cry - The Four Seasons


----------



## larry_stewart

*Don't *You Worry About A Thing - Stevie Wonder


----------



## taxlady

Wild *Thing* - The Troggs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wild* Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## larry_stewart

Take a Walk on the *Wild *Side  - Lou Reed


----------



## Roll_Bones

South *Side* Of The Sky - YES


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Song* of the South - Alabama


----------



## larry_stewart

*South* City Midnight Lady - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## taxlady

Lay, *Lady*, Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Lay* Down Sally - Bob Dylan


----------



## larry_stewart

*Down *Town Train - Rod Stewart


----------



## Roll_Bones

Stranger In My Home *Town* - Foghat


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bump.  This should be very easy.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Don't Treat Me Like A *Stranger - *Tom Petty


----------



## larry_stewart

*Don't *Do *Me Like* That - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chasin' *That* Neon Rainbow  - Alan Jackson


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Chasin'* The Wind - Chicago


----------



## larry_stewart

*Wind*s of Change - The Scorpioons


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Changes* - David Bowies


----------



## Roll_Bones

Roll With The *Changes* - REO Speedwagon


----------



## GinnyPNW

The Cover Of *The* *Roll*ing Stone - Dr. Hook


----------



## larry_stewart

*Stone *In Love - Journey


----------



## Roll_Bones

Carve Away The *Stone* - RUSH


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Got *Stone*d and I Missed It - Dr. Hook


----------



## larry_stewart

*I Got *You Babe. - Sonny & Cher


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Babe* I'm Gonna Leave You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## GinnyPNW

Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Girl, Don't You Want Me - The Human League


----------



## Roll_Bones

GinnyPNW said:


> Don't Be Stupid - Shania Twain



Ginny.  How did you come up with that song?

Here Comes My* Girl* - Tom Petty


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hmmm...I don't know!  I sweat there was another song there...


----------



## Roll_Bones

Here Comes My* Girl* - Tom Petty


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Oh well, Ginny, you know when Forrest Gump said, "Shit Happens"

*Here Comes* the Sun - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Too Much Month At *The *End of *The* Money - Marty Stuart (wondering if I should do a screen capture???)


----------



## larry_stewart

*To Much *Time on My Hands - Styx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Keep Your *Hands* to Yourself - The Georgia Satellites


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Hands* All Over - Soundgarden


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm Getting Sentimental *Over* You -  Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Glad All *Over* - Dave Clark Five


----------



## larry_stewart

*All *in Love is Fair - Stevie Wonder


----------



## GinnyPNW

Some Gave* All* - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Some* Kind Of Wonderful - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Wonderful* World - Sam Cooke


----------



## GinnyPNW

My *World* Is Empty Without You - Supremes


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lost *Without* Your Love - Bread


----------



## Roll_Bones

Island Of* Lost* Souls - Blondie


----------



## GinnyPNW

You've *Lost* That Lovin' Feelin' - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## larry_stewart

Peaceful Easy *Feelin-g  - The Eagles*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Easy* (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie


----------



## larry_stewart

*Morning *Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## GinnyPNW

Like We Never Had a* Broken* Heart - Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boulevard Of *Broken* Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

larry_stewart said:


> *Morning *Has Broken - Cat Stevens


Don't look at me. I didn't break it!

*Boulevard* - Jackson Browne


----------



## larry_stewart

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Don't look at me. I didn't break it!


That's not what I heard!!

*Boulevard *of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Didn't somebody just use that two threads back? Oh well.

Sweet *Dreams* (Are Made of These) - Eurythmics


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cowboy's *Dream* No. 19  - Dan Hicks & The Hot Licks   
(Bet this one hasn't been used in a while...)


----------



## larry_stewart

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Didn't somebody just use that two threads back? Oh well.
> 
> Sweet *Dreams* (Are Made of These) - Eurythmics


You're right !!
My bad.
Ill skip a turn as my punishment :P


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Should Have Been a *Cowboy* - Toby Keith


----------



## Roll_Bones

Space *Cowboy* - Steve Miller Band


----------



## GinnyPNW

Rhinestone *Cowboy* - Glen Campbell


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

These *Rhinestone* Days - Billy Joel


----------



## larry_stewart

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> These *Rhinestone* Days - Billy Joel


Been a Billy Joel fan forever, and lived on Long Island most my life, never knew this was the precursor for " I've Loved These Days".  Chalk this one off as a you learn something new every day moments.

One of *These *Nights  - The Eagles


----------



## GinnyPNW

In The Still O*f* The *Night* - Sha-Na-Na


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's *Still* Rock and Roll to Me - Billy Joel


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Rock And Roll* Again - Blackberry Smoke


----------



## Roll_Bones

Won't Get Fooled *Again* - The Who


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Fool *on the Hill - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

If You Gotta Make A *Fool* Of Somebody - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fool* For The City - Foghat


----------



## GinnyPNW

Half The* City - *St. Paul & The Broken Bones


----------



## larry_stewart

Living for the *City - Stevie wonder *


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This* City* - Starship


----------



## Roll_Bones

My *City* Was Gone - The Pretenders


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The Thrill Is *Gone* - B.B.Kng


----------



## GinnyPNW

Love *Is *Here And Now You're *Gone - *Supremes


----------



## larry_stewart

*Love *is on the way - Saigon Kick


----------



## Roll_Bones

Can't Find My *Way* Home - Blind Faith


----------



## GinnyPNW

The Long *Way* Round - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## larry_stewart

Will it Go *Round *in Circles  - Billy Preston


----------



## GinnyPNW

I *Will* Never Be The Same - Melissa Etheridge    

(I thought the song was "Willy Go Round in Circles"!!!  I think my lyrics make more sense...LOL.  Learn something every day!)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Same* Old Song And Dance - Aerosmith


----------



## larry_stewart

Save the Last *Dance *for Me - The Drifters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The* Last *Resort - Eagles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Don't Let My Heart Be The *Last* To Know - Tanya Tucker


----------



## Roll_Bones

May Jane's *Last* Dance - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## larry_stewart

*Dance *to the Music - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I Dig Rock And Roll *Music* - Peter Paul & Mary


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blues Before *And* After - The Smithereens


----------



## larry_stewart

Bell Bottom *Blues *- Eric Clapton


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Fat *Bottom*ed Girls - Queen


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fat* Man In The Bathtub - Little Feat


----------



## larry_stewart

*Man *On the Corner - Genesis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Down On The *Corner* - CCR


----------



## Roll_Bones

Bump


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Down on* Me - Big Brother and the Holding Company (Janis Joplin)


----------



## larry_stewart

Burning *Down *the House - Talking Heads


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Our *House* · Crosby, Stills, and Nash (and sometimes Young)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Little House I Used To Live In - Frank Zappa


----------



## larry_stewart

*Little *Bitty Pretty One - Thurston Harris


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Pretty* Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Pretty* Little Angel Eyes - Sha-Na-Na


----------



## larry_stewart

Private *Eyes* - Hall & Oates


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Private* Life - The Pretenders


----------



## Silversage

Private Dancer - Tina Turner


----------



## GinnyPNW

They Don't *Dance* Like Carmen No More - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## larry_stewart

*More *Than a Feeling - Boston


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Hooked On A *Feeling* - BJ Thomas


----------



## Roll_Bones

You've Lost That Lovin' *Feelin'* - Righteous Brothers


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hooked On A *Feelin*g (Ooga Chaka)  - Blue Swede


----------



## Silversage

Feeling Groovy (59th Street Bridge Song)


----------



## larry_stewart

*Feeling *Stronger Every Day - Chicago


----------



## Silversage

*Days* of Wine and Roses


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strawberry Wine - Deana Carter


----------



## Kathleen

I Drink *Wine* - Adele.


----------



## taxlady

Days of *Wine* and Roses - Andy Williams (written by Henry Mancini, Johnny Mercer)


----------



## Silversage

Red Red *Wine - *Neil Diamond


----------



## larry_stewart

Lady in *Red *- Chris de Burgh


----------



## Roll_Bones

Little* Red* Riding Hood - Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Red* Solo Cup - Toby Keith


----------



## Roll_Bones

A *Red* Letter Day - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Silversage

*Red *Roses for a Blue Lady - by lots of various artists, (Bobby Vinton in the 1960's)


----------



## GinnyPNW

Lollipops And* Roses * - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass


----------



## Kathleen

Paper *Roses* - Marie Osmond


----------



## Silversage

*Paper* Moon - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## taxlady

Harvest *Moon* - Neil Young


----------



## GinnyPNW

Walking On The *Moon - *The Police


----------



## Kathleen

*Walking* on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## larry_stewart

*Sunshine *Day - The Brady Bunch

(couldn't resist.  Was going to do Stevies ' You are the Sunshine of My Life')


----------



## Silversage

* Sunshine* Lollipops and Rainbows - Lesley Gore


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ain't No *Sunshine* When She's Gone - Bill Withers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*She's Gone* - Hall & Oates


----------



## larry_stewart

*She's *Always a Woman to Me - Billy Joel


----------



## GinnyPNW

Send *Me * - Daryl Hall (No Oates)


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Send* Me An Angel - Scorpions


----------



## Silversage

Johnny *Angel* - Shelly Fabres


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Angel* From Montgomery -  Bonnie Raitt


----------



## larry_stewart

Pretty Little *Angel *Eyes - Curtis Lee


----------



## Silversage

*Pretty *Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Roll_Bones

Little Bitty *Pretty* One - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## GinnyPNW

Good Morning *Little *Schoolgirl - Eric Clapton


----------



## larry_stewart

*Morning *Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*WELL, I DIDN'T BREAK IT!!!*


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mama's *Broken* Heart  - Miranda Lambert


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Mama* He's Crazy - The Judds


----------



## Silversage

*Mama *Told Me Not to Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## larry_stewart

Silversage said:


> *Mama *Told Me Not to Come - Three Dog Night


You took my answer   . Great song, great band .

*Come *Together - The Beatles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Together Again - Emmylou Harris or Buck Owens


----------



## Silversage

Happy *Together* - The Turtles


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*You've Made Me So Very *Happy *- Blood, Sweat & Tears*​


----------



## larry_stewart

If it Makes You *Happy *- Sheryl Crow


----------



## taxlady

*Happy* Together - The Turtles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Lets Spend The Night *Together* - Rolling Stones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strangers in the *Night *- Frank Sinatra


----------



## larry_stewart

*Strange *Avenues - Jethro Tull


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Strange* Kind Of Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

More Than a *Woman* - The Bee Gees


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Come Around Here No *More* - Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## Silversage

Rock *Around* the Clock - Bill Hailey


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Rock* the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## larry_stewart

I am a *Rock* - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## GinnyPNW

Little* Rock* Star  - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Silversage

*Little *Duece Coupe - Beach Boys


----------



## larry_stewart

*Little *Darling - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Darling* Be Home Soon - Joe Cocker


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Take Me *Home* Tonight - Eddie Money


----------



## larry_stewart

*Take Me *In Your Arms - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Can *Take* Care of Myself - Billy Vera


----------



## Silversage

*Take* it to the Limit - Eagles


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Take* The Money And Run - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Money* for Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## larry_stewart

*Nothing *from *Nothing *- Billy Preston


----------



## Roll_Bones

Something For *Nothing* - RUSH


----------



## Kathleen

Tell Me *Something* Good - Rufus and Chaka Khan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Goodbye *Yellow Brick Road - Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Eat the *Yellow* Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## larry_stewart

*Don't *Let Him Go - REO Speedwagon


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Don't* Let Me Down - The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Tonight The Bottle Let Me *Down* - Elvis Costello


----------



## Silversage

*Down *By The Old Mill Stream - every barbershop quartet ever


----------



## GinnyPNW

Burn One *Down - * Clint Black


----------



## Kathleen

*Burn*ing *Down* the House - Talking Heads


----------



## taxlady

*House* of the Rising Sun - The Animals and it is a traditional folk song.


----------



## Silversage

Here comes the *Sun* - Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Black Hole *Sun* - Soundgarden

_Great song BTW_


----------



## Silversage

*Black *Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## GinnyPNW

Bye Bye *Black*bird  - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bye Bye* Baby - The Four Seasons


----------



## Silversage

*Baby *Come Back - Player


----------



## GinnyPNW

The Boys Are *Back* in Town - The Gap Band


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Boys* Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## larry_stewart

The *Boys *of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Silversage

Where the * Boys* Are - Connie Francis


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Where* Did You Sleep Last Night - Nirvana


----------



## GinnyPNW

Corner of the N*ight*  - Billy Vera


----------



## larry_stewart

Lonely Man on the *Corner *- Genesis


----------



## Kathleen

*Corner* of the Sky - Pippen (and others)


----------



## Silversage

Standing on the *Corner *- The Four Lads


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Standing* On The Moon - Grateful Dead


----------



## larry_stewart

I'm Still *Standing *- Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Still Raining *Still* Dreaming - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Waking Up *Dreaming - Shania Twain*


----------



## Kathleen

Day*dream* Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Silversage

*Dream *Lover - Bobby Darrin


----------



## larry_stewart

*Deam * a Little *Dream *of Me - The Mamas and The Papas


----------



## Roll_Bones

Boulevard Of Broken *Dream*s - Green Day


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Broken* Bones & Pocket Change - St. Paul & The Broken Bones


----------



## larry_stewart

Walking on *Broken *Glass - Annie Lennox


----------



## Roll_Bones

Life In A *Glass* House - Radiohead


----------



## GinnyPNW

*House*s Of The Holy -  Led Zeppelin


----------



## larry_stewart

Pink *Houses *- John Mellencamp


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Pink* Pussy Cat - Devo


----------



## GinnyPNW

My *Cat* Fell In The Well  - The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## simonbaker

CATS in the cradle.....Harry. Chapin


----------



## larry_stewart

*Cradle *of Love - Billy Idol


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE shack....B-52's


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Love* Never Broke Anyone's Heart - Vince Gill


----------



## larry_stewart

*Never *Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Silversage

*Up Up* and Away - 5th Dimension


----------



## simonbaker

AWAY  in a manger......Faith Hill


----------



## Roll_Bones

Not Fade *Away* - _RUSH_


----------



## Silversage

Come Sail *Away *- Styx


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sail* To The Moon - Radiohead


----------



## GinnyPNW

How High T*he Moon* -cThe Manhattan Transfer


----------



## simonbaker

Go rest HIGH on the mountain......Vince Gill


----------



## Roll_Bones

No *Rest* For The Wicked - Godsmack


----------



## GinnyPNW

*The* Righteous & *The Wicked* - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## simonbaker

WICKED  game.....Chris Isaak


----------



## Silversage

*Games* People Play - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Play* That Funky Music - Wild Cherry


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Funky Town - Lipps Inc


----------



## Roll_Bones

Nasty Dogs And *Funky* Kings - ZZ Top


----------



## GinnyPNW

Who Let The *Dogs* Out - Baha Men


----------



## simonbaker

LET it be.....The Beatles


----------



## Roll_Bones

Why Can't This *Be* Love - Van Halen


----------



## GinnyPNW

It Must *Be Love - *Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## larry_stewart

I'll *Be Y*our Shelter - Taylor Dayne


----------



## Silversage

I'll *Be* There - Jackson 5


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*There* Goes My Baby - The Drifters


----------



## simonbaker

SHELTER from the storm.....Bob Dylan


----------



## Silversage

*Baby *I Need Your Loving - The Four Tops


----------



## larry_stewart

*Need *a Little Taste of Love - he Doobie Brothers


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE  is in the  air.....John  Paul  Young


----------



## Roll_Bones

The *Air* That I Breathe - The Hollies


----------



## GinnyPNW

*I* Can't Go For *That* (No Can Do) - Hall & Oates


----------



## simonbaker

CAN'T  touch this....M.C.  Hammer


----------



## larry_stewart

Sweet Dreams (are Made of *This*) - The Eurythmics


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sweet* Miracle - RUSH


----------



## taxlady

*Sweet* Georgia Brown composed in 1925 by Ben Bernie and Maceo Pinkard, with lyrics by Kenneth Casey.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Forget About *Georgia * -  Lukas Nelson


----------



## larry_stewart

Midnight Train to *Georgia *- Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

MIdnight at the Oasis - Maria Muldaur


----------



## larry_stewart

*Midnight *Blue - Lou Gramm


----------



## simonbaker

BLUE  Moon....Frank Sinatra


----------



## Roll_Bones

Between Sun And *Moon* - RUSH


----------



## larry_stewart

*Black * Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## simonbaker

HOLE in the wall....Mel Waiters


----------



## Silversage

Counting Flowers on the *Wall* - Statler Brothers


----------



## taxlady

Another Brick in the *Wall* - Pink Floyd


----------



## larry_stewart

*Another *Park, *Another *Sunday - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Sunday *Will Never be the Same - Spanky and our gang


----------



## simonbaker

NEVER  my love.....The Association


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Never* On a Sunday - Connie Francis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Pleasant Valley *Sunday* - The Monkee's


----------



## larry_stewart

Thinking outside the box on this one .

Down in the *Valley - *Grossberger in the movie Stir Crazy


----------



## taxlady

*Valley* Girl - Frank Zappa


----------



## GinnyPNW

To All The *Girls* Who Cry - The Secret Sisters


----------



## Silversage

*Cry* Me a RIver - Julie London (and others)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Down By The* River* - Neil Young


----------



## simonbaker

DOWN  in the boondocks.....Billy  Joel Royal


----------



## GinnyPNW

(Sittin' On) The *Dock* of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## simonbaker

Montego  BAY......Bobbie  Bloom


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Mercury *Montego* - Chuck Cheesman


----------



## simonbaker

MERCURY  blues......Alan Jackson


----------



## larry_stewart

Bell Bottom *Blues *- Derek & The Dominos ( Clapton)


----------



## GinnyPNW

The *Bottom*less Lake - John Prine


----------



## Roll_Bones

Deep Forbidden *Lake* - Neil Young


----------



## simonbaker

DEEP  in the heart of  texas......Perri  Como


----------



## GinnyPNW

Scr*w You, We're From *Texas*, Ray Wylie Hubbard


----------



## simonbaker

YOU  got a friend  in me.....Randy  Newman


----------



## Roll_Bones

My Best *Friend*s Girl - The Cars


----------



## simonbaker

My GIRL..... The temptations


----------



## GinnyPNW

Beer For *My* Horses -  Toby Keith


----------



## larry_stewart

*For *Once in My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## simonbaker

LIFE  is a highway.....Rascal Flatts


----------



## GinnyPNW

Everyday *Is a* Winding Road - Sheryl Crow


----------



## simonbaker

ROAD  less traveled.......Lauren Alaina


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

One *Less *Bell to Answer - The 5th Dimension


----------



## larry_stewart

*One Less *Set of Footsteps - Jim Croce


----------



## simonbaker

SET it off.......Strafe


----------



## Roll_Bones

Get *Off* Of My Cloud - Rolling Stones


----------



## simonbaker

CLOUDS got in my way.....Jones Mitchell


----------



## larry_stewart

*Got *to Get You Into My Life - The Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Life*'s Been Good - Joe Walsh


----------



## simonbaker

GOOD  golly Miss Molly.....Little  Richard


----------



## Roll_Bones

I Don't Want To *Miss* A Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## larry_stewart

*Don't * You *Want *Me Baby - The Human League


----------



## simonbaker

Rockabye sweet  BABY  Jane......James Taylor


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Baby*! Heaven Sent Me to You - The Texas Tornados (Including Freddy Fender!)


----------



## larry_stewart

*Heaven *Help Us - Stevie Wonder


----------



## simonbaker

HELP  me Rhonda.....The Beach  Boys


----------



## Roll_Bones

Ones Who *Help* Set The Sun - Dream Theater


----------



## simonbaker

SET if off.. .  Strafe


----------



## larry_stewart

*Off *the Wall - Michael Jackson


----------



## simonbaker

WALLS come tumbling  down.....John Mellencamp


----------



## Roll_Bones

Your *Walls* To High - Steppenwolf


----------



## Silversage

Flowers on the *Wall* - Statler Brothers


----------



## GinnyPNW

Leaving *on* a Jet Plane - Slightly Stoopid


----------



## simonbaker

LEAVING  Los Vegas... Sheryl  Crow


----------



## larry_stewart

*Los *Angelinos - Billy Joel


----------



## simonbaker

Viva LAS  Vegas.......Elvis Presley


----------



## Roll_Bones

Good Evening *Las Vegas* - Aerosmith


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Good* Luck, *Good* Night, *Good*bye -  The Secret Sisters


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Lonely is the *Night* - Billy Squier


----------



## Roll_Bones

Sgt Peppers *Lonely* Heart Club Band - Beatles


----------



## GinnyPNW

Don't Go Breaking My *Heart* - Elton John


----------



## Kathleen

*Go* Tell It On the Mountain - Lots of People


----------



## simonbaker

Can you TELL me why... .Genesis


----------



## GinnyPNW

Do *You* Hear What I Hear - Manheim Steamroller


----------



## simonbaker

WHAT  A Feeling......Irene Cara


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Can *Feel *Him In The Morning  -  Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Morning* Has Broken - Yusuf Islam (Cat Stevens)


----------



## larry_stewart

*Broken* Arrow - Rod Stewart


----------



## simonbaker

Poison  ARROW..... ABC


----------



## Roll_Bones

Heavy Metal *Poison*ing - Styx


----------



## GinnyPNW

He Ain't *Heavy*, He's My Brother - THE HOLLIES


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Funk Soul *Brother* - James Brown


----------



## GinnyPNW

Deck *The* Halls - Manheim Steamroller (yes, I've got the album)


----------



## Roll_Bones

Dance *Hall* Days - Wang Chung


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Land of 1000 *Dances* - Cannibal & The Headhunters


----------



## GinnyPNW

On Top *of* Spaghetti - Tom Glazer


----------



## Silversage

*Top* of the World - Carpenters


----------



## larry_stewart

We Are the *World* - Multiple Artists


----------



## GinnyPNW

*We* Three Kings - Yep, Manheim Steamroller


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Kings* Highway - Tom Petty


----------



## larry_stewart

Rockin Down the *Highway* - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## taxlady

*Highway* to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I'm the Only *Hell* (Mama Ever Raised) - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Only* A Fool Would Say That - Steely Dan


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Why Do *Fools* Fall in Love - Frankie Lymon & The Teenagers


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Fool* For The City - Foghat


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

We Built This *City *- Starship


----------



## GinnyPNW

Humidity *Built* The Snowman  - John Prine


----------



## larry_stewart

*Snow*ball - Devo


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Snow *- Bing Crosby, Danny Kaye, Peggy Lee and Trudy Stevens*​


----------



## Roll_Bones

Don't Eat The Yellow *Snow* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Yellow* Submarine - Ringo Starr


----------



## GinnyPNW

Tie a *Yellow *Ribbon Round the Old Oak Tree - Tony Orlando & Dawn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Just Put A *Ribbon* In Your Hair - Alan Jackson


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cheeseburger *in* Paradise - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## larry_stewart

*Paradise *By the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cold Gray *Light* Of Dawn - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## GinnyPNW

100 Bottles *of *Beer on the Wall - road trips, back in the '70s


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Beer* For My Horses - Toby Keith


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm *For*ever Blowing Bubbles - Dean Martin!


----------



## larry_stewart

Tiny * Bubbles *- Don Ho


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tiny* Dancer - Sir Elton John and Tim McGraw (together and separately)


----------



## GinnyPNW

Mary Jane's Last* Dance - *Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Mary Mary* - The Monkees


----------



## larry_stewart

Proud *Mary - *CCR


----------



## Roll_Bones

Cross Eyed *Mary* - Jethro Tull


----------



## GinnyPNW

Does Fort Worth Ever *Cross *Your Mind - George Strait


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

For What It's *Worth* - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## simonbaker

WHAT  A Feeling........Flashdance


----------



## Roll_Bones

Hey Hey *What* Can I Do - Led Zeppelin


----------



## simonbaker

DO you believe in  magic,,,,,the lovin spoonful


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Magic* Carpet Ride - Stepenwolf


----------



## GinnyPNW

Puff The *Magic* Dragon - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## simonbaker

PUFF  pass.......Brayton Bowman


----------



## larry_stewart

*Pass *the Dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## simonbaker

THE  Clapping  song.....Shirley Ellis


----------



## Roll_Bones

Earth And Water* Song* - Humble Pie


----------



## GinnyPNW

Bring Me Some *Water* - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## larry_stewart

Black *Water*  - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## taxlady

Bridge over Troubled *Water* - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## Roll_Bones

Holy *Water* - Bad Company


----------



## Silversage

Holly *Holy *- Neil DIamond


----------



## GinnyPNW

Shakin' Hands With the *Holy* Ghost - Blackberry Smoke


----------



## simonbaker

GHOST  riders in the sky.....Marty Robbins


----------



## Silversage

*Riders* on the Storm - The Doors


----------



## GinnyPNW

Can't Close *The* Door *On* Love - Lucinda Williams


----------



## larry_stewart

*Love *is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## Roll_Bones

City Of* Love* - YES


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

LOVE ROLLER COASTER.. THE OHIO PLAYERS


----------



## simonbaker

LOVE  me tender.....Elvis Presley


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

Ian Dury and The Blockheads – Hit *ME* With Your Rhythm Stick


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Tender *is the Night - Jackson Browne


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*JINX!*


----------



## Silversage

Strangers in the *Night* - Frank/Nancy Sinatra


----------



## GinnyPNW

I Never Talk To *Strangers* - Tom Waits


----------



## simonbaker

TALK  dirty to me......Poison


----------



## larry_stewart

*Dirty *Diana - Michal Jackson


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Dirty* Love - Frank Zappa


----------



## simonbaker

DIRTY  work.....Steely Dan


----------



## larry_stewart

*Work*in at the Carwash Blues - Jim Croce


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Car Wash* - Rose Royce


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Car* Wheels On A Gravel Road - Lucinda Williams


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Goodbye Yellow Brick *Road* - Sir Elton John


----------



## Roll_Bones

Another *Brick* In The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Flowers On The* Wall* - The Statler Brothers


----------



## simonbaker

Where have all the  FLOWERS  gone........Peter, Paul and  Mary.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

​*She's Gone - Hall & Oates*​


----------



## simonbaker

SHE'S  like the wind.......Patrick  Swayzee


----------



## Roll_Bones

The Way The *Wind* Blows - RUSH


----------



## simonbaker

Blowin in the WIND.....Peter Paul and  Mary


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

And the *Wind* Cries Mary - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## simonbaker

MARY did you  know....Penatonix


----------



## GinnyPNW

Nobody *Know*s* You *When* You*'re Down & Out - Eric Clapton


----------



## larry_stewart

Cleanin' *Out *My Closet - Eminem


----------



## simonbaker

MY ding a ling......Chuck Berry


----------



## larry_stewart

*Ding *Dong the Witch is Dead - The Wizard of Oz



simonbaker said:


> MY ding a ling......Chuck Berry


Classic


----------



## Silversage

*Witch*y Woman - The Eagles


----------



## taxlady

Black Magic *Woman* - Fleetwood Mac and covered by Santana


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Long Cool Woman (in a black dress) - The Hollies


----------



## larry_stewart

The *Long *and Winding Road - The Beatles


----------



## simonbaker

ROAD  less traveled...... Lauren Alaina


----------



## Roll_Bones

Middle Of The *Road* - The Pretenders


----------



## GinnyPNW

*Middle*man - John Prine


----------



## simonbaker

Goodbye  Yello  brick  ROAD......Sir Elton John


----------



## GinnyPNW

The *Road*'s My *Middle* Name - Bonnie Raitt    --GOES WITH BOTH OF THE ABOVE.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Stuck in the *Middle* with You - Stealers Wheel


----------



## larry_stewart

*You *are the Sunshine of My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## simonbaker

SUNSHINE  on my shoulders.......John Denver


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Sunshine* In The Shade - The Fixx


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

A Hazy *Shade* of Winter - Simon & Garfunkle


----------



## simonbaker

WINTER  wonderland....Michael  Buble


----------



## GinnyPNW

Heaven Must Be *Wonder*ing Where You Are - George Strait


----------



## simonbaker

Tears in HEAVEN.........Eric Clapton


----------



## Silversage

96 * Tears* - ? And the Mysterious


----------



## Roll_Bones

Blue Skies Bring *Tears* - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## simonbaker

BLUE  suede  shoes.....Elvis Presley


----------



## GinnyPNW

An Old Pair Of *Shoes-* Randy Travis


----------



## simonbaker

OLD  man.......Neil Young


----------



## larry_stewart

Angry Young *Man *- Billy Joel


----------



## Roll_Bones

Third World *Man* - Steely Dan


----------



## Silversage

Make the *World* Go Away - Eddie Arnold


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cowboy Take Me *Away - *The Dixie Chicks


----------



## Kathleen

Rhinestone* Cowboy* - Glenn Campbell


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm An Old *Cow*hand (From The Rio Grande) - Dan Hicks & The Hot Licks


----------



## simonbaker

OLD Town road.......Billy  Ray Cyrus


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Town* Without Pity - Gene Pitney


----------



## simonbaker

PITY party......Melanie Martinez


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Party* At The End Of The World - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

It's *The End Of The World* As We Know It - R.E.M.


----------



## GinnyPNW

*The End of* Everything - Chris Isaak


----------



## simonbaker

EVERYTHING  is beautiful.....Ray Stevens


----------



## Kathleen

Mornin' *Beautiful* - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Sunday *Morning* - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## Roll_Bones

Never On *Sunday* - The Ventures


----------



## Kathleen

Twelfth of *Never* - Johnny Mathis


----------



## simonbaker

NEVER enough......Lauren Allred


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Strong *Enough* - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Roll_Bones

*Enough* Space - Foo Fighters


----------



## simonbaker

SPACE  cowboy......Steve Miller  Band


----------



## Kathleen

*Space* Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## Phaedra

SPACE Truckin' -  Deep Purple


----------



## simonbaker

Keep  on TRUCKIN.....Eddie Kendricks


----------



## Phaedra

KEEP Ya Head Up -Tupac Shakur


----------



## Roll_Bones

Man With The Woman *Head* - Frank Zappa/Capt Beefheart


----------



## GinnyPNW

*With *a Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker


----------



## Phaedra

We Used to Be FRIENDS -The Dandy Warhols


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Someone I *Used* To Know - Zac Brown Band


----------



## Phaedra

USED and Abused - F3GA


----------



## simonbaker

AND so this is Christmas....Celine Dion


----------



## Phaedra

THIS Damn Song - Pecos & The Rooftops


----------



## simonbaker

SONG sung blue.....Neil Diamond


----------



## Phaedra

Bullet the BLUE Sky - U2


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Bullet* Proof Soul - Sade


----------



## larry_stewart

All About *Soul *- Billy Joel


----------



## simonbaker

ABOUT  Damm time......Lizzo


----------

